# Let the RG8 Mods begin...



## M3CHK1LLA

starting this thread to see what mods/upgrades ppl are gonna do to their "budget" rg8. post up pics of your mods or links to your threads. cant wait to see what you guys are gonna come up with.

plans for my include:

-fret board dyed black
-pick-ups (if needed)
-white head stock
-locking tuners
-monkey grip (maybe)
-black body binding...n b4 anyone!


first one to $1000 wins 

let the games begin...



before pic (stock):


















after pics:


----------



## MaxAidingAres

just thinking of the outcome im already drooling


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi

I was just thinking about starting a thread asking if anyone was going to put a monkey grip on their RG8.

If I were ever to get one I'd do that and paint the headstock white.

Probably get a pearly pickguard as well.


----------



## MikeH

Can't wait to finally get one. Since everyone is going white, though, I might stick to black. We'll see, though. Stoked to see the finished product!


----------



## Konfyouzd

I got some pearl tuner heads at the post office now! Why they couldn't leave them at my door or in my mailbox I will NEVER know... Killswitch incoming...


----------



## Rook

I find it interesting that nobody's modded the 2228, it seems to be the workhorse of the 8 string world. I can't wait to personalise a 2228.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Dat resale value, bro! 

Only modded 2228s I've seen are Dakunator (sp?) and Tosin fanboys...

@M3CH - You doing all the mods yourself?


----------



## Andromalia

I can see the before pic and not the after >_<

edit: Ninja edited your original post, have you ?


----------



## Hybrid138

I want to:
-Change pickups (maybe rings too)
-Make headstock white
-Get my friend to do some custom art in vein of the DarthAgile


----------



## Corrosion

I can't wait to see some of these mods! Monkey grip sounds great!!


----------



## IamSatai

I've been waiting for this thread. And will patiently wait for the first few updates to roll in. I'll be interested in seeing how you paint the headstock. Do you plan on keeping the Ibanez logo visible, or will you just paint straight over it? I think the pearl logo (it is pearl right?) with white paint would look pretty cool, sort of stealthy.

If I was ever to pick up one of these, white headstock and tortoise pickguard (man I love tosins LACS) would do me just fine. Possibly swap out the pickups also.

Cannot wait to see what people come up with.


----------



## Randy

Rook said:


> I find it interesting that nobody's modded the 2228, it seems to be the workhorse of the 8 string world. I can't wait to personalise a 2228.








http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/1733480-post188.html






http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...anez-custom-adventure-emg-bkp-conversion.html


----------



## Shannon

Does anyone make aftermarket pickguards for Ibanez 8-strings?

I'm thinking pickguard, passive pups & FR 8-string trem conversion.


----------



## Konfyouzd

^Pickguard Paradise will... That's where Zimbloth got his and I emailed them recently. They quoted me $90.

Also...

Mod #1: Pearl tuner heads






Coming soon: Killswitch


----------



## Mordacain

Shannon said:


> Does anyone make aftermarket pickguards for Ibanez 8-strings?
> 
> I'm thinking pickguard, passive pups & FR 8-string trem conversion.



I don't think anyone does. I was considering a nice red-tortoise pickguard myself but given how difficult cutting my own pickguard was for my RG550 (and how unhappy with the results I am), I'm rather wary of trying it again.

However, going off of Zimbloth's thread, perhaps we can use his schematic (and modify the bridge area) and go through Pickguard Paradise.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Group buy?


----------



## Rook

Randy said:


>



I'm clicking buy it now but nothing's happening!

I'm glad I saw this, I'm gunna put a pickguard on a 2228 if I can't make the 808X work for me, black was an option, I think tortoiseshell or white would look funny over Galaxy black.


----------



## Konfyouzd

White might not be too bad. Also... Smoked mirror could be DOPE.


----------



## Rook

I thought of both of those.

Problem with what was I couldnt decide on pickup colour... White I guess? Would need white strat knobs too.

Smoked mirror marks really easily


----------



## Konfyouzd

Yea I had a smoked mirror PG on one of my 7620s looked good while it was clean, but yea...


----------



## Go To Bed Jessica

I don't have mine yet, nor have I even worked out how or when I will get one - but I *will* get one! Already planning what to do with it.

Ideas so far are:
- refinish the body. Maybe trans finish if the wood looks ok, or blue/white artwork if the wood doesn't look nice.
- medium output passive pickups
- graphtec saddles and nut
- killswitch where the tone knob is

Can't wait to get my hands on one of these things.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Good ideas are good.


----------



## Koloss85

That black 2228 with pickgaurd and single pickup is amazing! I'm tired of black guitars, but holy shit! Just add Konfyouzd's killswitch!


----------



## MetalBuddah

Konfyouzd, where did you get the pearloid tuner heads from?


----------



## kris_jammage

Was thinking of leaving mine pretty stock but just changing the pickups. But then I thought of all the little things that can be done that can add up to an awesome looking and playing guitar!

- New pickups, possibly DA8's or BKP's depending on funds.
- New saddles
- Locking tuners
- Possibly a pickgaurd. If I do manage to organise one before I buy new pickups I'll just buy one bridge pickups and go with a sleak one pickup configuration, much like Zimbloth's.
- Maybe a new nut?



Konfyouzd said:


> Group buy?


 
I'm down for this!


----------



## simonXsludge

Rook said:


> I find it interesting that nobody's modded the 2228, it seems to be the workhorse of the 8 string world. I can't wait to personalise a 2228.


I really think most people just like their RG2228(A)s right out of the box. I recently got one (waited for the white one for the look, though) and it feels so superior to my heavily customized RGA8, there is nothing that would have to be changed. To me it's always more appealing to mod a guitar that needs to be upgraded anyways. You know, like once you're starting, might as well take it a couple of steps further.


----------



## Rook

Some mockups would be awesome


----------



## Floppystrings

Does anyone know if you can get graphite 8 string nuts from Carvin? They aren't listed but I know they has. 

All I did was order a single EMG 808x for the bridge (wht guitar, blk pup). I want some locking tuners with perloid buttons, but I need to check the tuner hole size before I order.

I am on the back order list for the next shipment at guitar center btw, the white ones are selling out (like always). I got $75 off though from some deal they had so I ain't even mad.


----------



## Chris Migdalski

Rook said:


> I find it interesting that nobody's modded the 2228, it seems to be the workhorse of the 8 string world. I can't wait to personalise a 2228.



I have a 2009 2228 and definitely planning on getting mine MODDed out by Livewire guitars in cocoa, Florida
I want to move input jack (like a universe), think a maple fretboard with a vine of life, possible monkey grip and a few other ideas but still up in the air about a swirl job...he does a steller work on everything 
but It's too close to my tour dates in jan/feb...going to wait till spring


----------



## Go To Bed Jessica

TIL that some people actually like the monkey grip.  

Honestly (not bagging anyone who does like them), I always thought the monkey grip was universally* disliked.

*See what I did there?


----------



## Konfyouzd

Dude on here also had Shotgunn add piezo to his 2228 as well. Another dude stripped/distressed one. 

Plenty of folks--here specifically--have modded 2228s.

Monkey grips rock.


----------



## Konfyouzd

MetalBuddah said:


> Konfyouzd, where did you get the pearloid tuner heads from?


Ebay, sir. Search "Pearl Gotoh Tuner Heads"


----------



## Fiction

I'm thinking a refinish (Bright something, thinking green), pickguard + pup change.

I'd love to get a 22 fret 24.74" conversion neck for it, tuned BEADGBEA.. We'll see, it's about time I built myself something guitarwise anyways


----------



## MetalBuddah

I don't really want to refinish the body or headstock (the black headstock doesn't bother me), but I do plan on:

-Locking Tuners
-Grap Tech String Saver saddles
-Tortoise pickguard
-EMG 808x in white or black
-Pearloid tuner heads

Modest, but definitely going to be good looking


----------



## Hybrid138

Anyone thinking PAF 8 for the neck? The guy from Little Tybee has one in his new custom and from the videos it sounds really good!


----------



## obZenity

I am slightly tempted to do a trans black body like the Meshuggah model, but here are a list of for sure mods I'm doing to my gloss black RG8:

-Ivory set of EMG 808x
-Ivory switch tip/Black Knobs with Ivory accent (already got these)
-Graph Tech nut and saddles
-Locking tuners
-Skull Octopus decal on back (my "logo" I like to use)

I hope the Ivory and black turn out alright haha.


----------



## ian14892

Yo, Deathbar 4.0s will fit the rg8 right? i measured the pickup and it looks like 4 inches would be a tight fit.

Think I should try these out?


----------



## no_dice

ian14892 said:


> Yo, Deathbar 4.0s will fit the rg8 right? i measured the pickup and it looks like 4 inches would be a tight fit.
> 
> Think I should try these out?



I would imagine if they're normal size active routes, the deathbar would be a drop in replacement, other than the fact that the DB mounts at the four corners unlike the normal actives. Also I believe most people use a deathbar for the bridge and an x-bar for the neck.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

Konfyouzd said:


> ...
> @M3CH - You doing all the mods yourself?



some things im gonna do, others a friend. right now im trying to source out the binding. i got a couple leads but if anyone knows of a luthier in the dfw area, pm me.

right now my friend is setting it up (stock) until after Christmas when the wife says im finally allowed to play it


----------



## MFB

Rook said:


> I find it interesting that nobody's modded the 2228, it seems to be the workhorse of the 8 string world. I can't wait to personalise a 2228.



Oh how wrong you are sir 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/204573-8-string-multiverse.html


----------



## AndreasD

^Pretty sure that's a custom body with an RGA8 neck.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

That it is.


----------



## simonXsludge

AndreasD said:


> ^Pretty sure that's a custom body with an RGA8 neck.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

if you bought one...sign up here ---> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/220221-rg8-roll-call.html


----------



## MFB

AndreasD said:


> ^Pretty sure that's a custom body with an RGA8 neck.



Really? Dang, I thought I remembered the dude saying it was a 2228 that he had bought.

Oh well, I tried.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Pickguard ordered... 

Hopefully some Xbars go on order tomorrow...


----------



## obZenity

How would one acquire some binding? Or would I be better off just getting an ivory decal line to wrap around the body VERY carefully?


----------



## L1ght

I believe when the fine gentlemen in this thread were referring to "binding," they were talking about automobile pinstriping tape. It's what I've seen used on guitars the most when people go the faux-binding route.


----------



## -42-

First person to spend more on their RG8 than the street price of a DC800 gets a gold star.


----------



## Konfyouzd

I have all the parts I need on order/in the mail...

Pickguard: Check (I'll let you know the color when it gets here )
Pickups: Check - Dual black alumitone x bars
Killswitch: Check

And I think that's about the extent of my moddage until I decide whether or not I wanna swirl this thing... I probably will but not immediately.


----------



## Corrosion

lawl, swirls... Been considering a Jupiter swirl on my rga... Come on konfyouzd, pics... love the tuners btw.


----------



## Konfyouzd

I don't have any pics of anything yet. Probably next week or the week after. Pickguard Paradise creeps me out a little bit. You give them a ton of specs for what you want, and they just send back. 



> Okay, got it!


 
Just kinda gives me this "in limbo" feeling.

But, to their credit, I've ordered from them in the past and they did the same exact thing and that pickguard turned out awesome so I guess I'll just have to trust them again. 

I can check this when I get home, I'm sure but if someone wants to humor me, are all RG bodies the same size? For some reason I remember the 6 and 7 string bodies being basically the same size. Is that true for the 8s as well?


----------



## troyguitar

It looks like the body is the same size as the 6 and 7 string models but I have not seen one in person to say for sure.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

troyguitar said:


> It looks like the body is the same size as the 6 and 7 string models but I have not seen one in person to say for sure.



if it is, does that mean the 7 string pick guards would work without modification?

well other than the pick-ups portion...


----------



## troyguitar

the pickups, bridge, neck, and maybe controls if they're in different places - other than that you're good


----------



## iamthefonz

So I'm going to assume there's no easy way to get an 8 string pickguard?

Damn, really want to make mine look like Tosin's white LACS.


----------



## obZenity

How much does it usually run to have someone "pinstripe" binding onto my guitar anyway? Anyone know of a place in Michigan or Pennsylvania?


----------



## troyguitar

Most people just put on automotive pintripe tape. It's cheap and easy to do yourself.


----------



## MobiusR

Konfyouzd said:


> I don't have any pics of anything yet. Probably next week or the week after. Pickguard Paradise creeps me out a little bit. You give them a ton of specs for what you want, and they just send back.
> 
> 
> 
> Just kinda gives me this "in limbo" feeling.
> 
> But, to their credit, I've ordered from them in the past and they did the same exact thing and that pickguard turned out awesome so I guess I'll just have to trust them again.
> 
> I can check this when I get home, I'm sure but if someone wants to humor me, are all RG bodies the same size? For some reason I remember the 6 and 7 string bodies being basically the same size. Is that true for the 8s as well?





Pickguard Paradise quoted me around 120+.... Does anyone have a template for a RG8 or how to go about making one?


----------



## Konfyouzd

Depends on the material. What'd you ask for?


----------



## donray1527

I have a feeling this thread is really gonna light up around febuary.


----------



## Mordacain

I'm still toying with getting a Dremel Trio and cutting my own pickguard. I'm also toying with just picking up one of the RG7321 pickguards and modifying it by hand.

My D-Activators just came in so I need to make up my mind soonish.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Anyone know how to wire a 5 pin momentary switch?


----------



## Damo707

Fair enough for the people like me who can't afford luxury guitars such as the meshuggah sig or the possible tosin sig. But wouldn't it make more sense to have a custom built to your specs or even copy the specs of the sig guitar you want? 
I understand the rg8 as being the poor mans route to a custom guitar, not saying that the instrument isn't any good. I have an rg7321 that I modded and it's not in the same ballpark as my mij ibanez. You can only get so far with modding. The base instrument has to be somewhat good to start with. 
In saying all this I'd love to try out the rg8 when it comes out over here. An informed decscion I think. I do like the neck on my rga8 if its the same as the rg8 it's halfway there IMO


----------



## Konfyouzd

Got my X bars...







Now for a pickguard and figuring out how to wire that damn switch.


----------



## Koloss85

^now install that killswitch!


----------



## MobiusR

Konfyouzd said:


> Depends on the material. What'd you ask for?



just plastic black and white


Anyone got a 7 string pickguard template?


----------



## Konfyouzd

That's absurd! They quoted me 90 for pearloid I ended up going w something different though.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Koloss85 said:


> ^now install that killswitch!



It has 5 prongs. I haven't figured it out yet.


----------



## kris_jammage

Konfyouzd said:


> I don't have any pics of anything yet. Probably next week or the week after. Pickguard Paradise creeps me out a little bit. You give them a ton of specs for what you want, and they just send back.
> 
> 
> 
> Just kinda gives me this "in limbo" feeling.
> 
> But, to their credit, I've ordered from them in the past and they did the same exact thing and that pickguard turned out awesome so I guess I'll just have to trust them again.
> 
> I can check this when I get home, I'm sure but if someone wants to humor me, are all RG bodies the same size? For some reason I remember the 6 and 7 string bodies being basically the same size. Is that true for the 8s as well?


 
Quick question, does this mean Pickgaurd Paradise have template for RG8's? So we can just order them straight from them with no hassle?


----------



## Konfyouzd

Not sure. I did order one, though. Others here have for the 2228 as well.


----------



## kris_jammage

Cool I'll shoot them over an email and see what they say. Also those X Bars look awesome! Was looking at the Deathbars myself but I really dont understand the difference between the different types they have listed on their site. Like they have 3.5, 4.0 and 4.5, will have to investigate further, there are so many chaices for mods on the RG8 I'm spoiled for choice!


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

here is a test clip of the stock p/u's & stings my friend sent me after he set it up. btw-he is not a fan of them

https://soundcloud.com/m3chk1lla/rg8-stock-p-u-test-gino

also a bit of bad news on the guitar itself



> Bigger strings would help the clarity. Did you get the pic of the neck pocket I sent? Took the neck off to check it and noticed the neck wood is so soft that it one of the holes was filled with extra wood chips so the screw would tighten.


----------



## Konfyouzd




----------



## kris_jammage

Wow, that sounds a bit shit.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

Konfyouzd said:


>





kris_jammage said:


> Wow, that sounds a bit shit.



yeah, kinda bummed about it. im gonna see if i can do something while its under warr. the guitar does looks great, but that "hidden" flaw is not cool. my friend has worked at a few guitar shops for several years, so i know he knows what he's doing.


----------



## Konfyouzd

I'm just not going to take my neck off for a while and see how that works out...


----------



## kris_jammage

Thats definately the first thing I'll be checking when I get mine.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

i have a feeling some of us will be receiving a $500 guitar & others a $300 one...

all in all its gonna average out to be a $400 guitar


----------



## troyguitar

^ yep, that's why I don't like buying cheaper guitars online if I can help it.


----------



## jobarnrd

Here's a little something funny with mine.. it's just the design. The emg 808x i just got doesnt fit in the cavity. The corners on the stock pups are more rounded off than the emg. 









What in the world am i supposed to do now? I have to sand down the pickup corners??!


----------



## MetalBuddah

^ oh wonderful....I wanted to put these into my RG8...


----------



## Mordacain

jobarnrd said:


> Here's a little something funny with mine.. it's just the design. The emg 808x i just got doesnt fit in the cavity. The corners on the stock pups are more rounded off than the emg.
> 
> What in the world am i supposed to do now? I have to sand down the pickup corners??!



I would carefully sand-down the edges of the routes by hand (I'd just use a dowel with sand paper wrapped around it. Probably won't take much by the look of things. Honestly, given the values of resale of the pickups versus resale of the guitar, I'd sooner mod the guitar than the p'ups. You also don't risk breaking through the pickup housing that way.


----------



## Konfyouzd

I've had to do something similar with pickup routes on other guitars using a round file.


----------



## jobarnrd

i've come to find that it's the actual length and the corners. the width has enough room (>1mm) that i just need to increase the length about 1mm total.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Giggity


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

dang routes...

quick, someone by some blackouts and report back


----------



## Jonisbrutal

Anymore neck problems? I saw another guy post a picture of him sliding a ruler under his neck cause the neck was angled forward. A little scetchy to me. Glad I didn't order one yet. Gonna wait & see how that neck situation plays out.


----------



## SPNKr

I think after a few months when the hype dies down you should get one if you can wait.


----------



## Estilo

troyguitar said:


> ^ yep, that's why I don't like buying cheaper guitars online if I can help it.



But testing it in the shop won't help problems like M3CHK1LLA's. You can't possibly take the thing apart and inspect for soft wood before buying.


----------



## Konfyouzd

My god imagine taking your tool kit to GC...


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

here is a pic my friend sent me...


----------



## Corrosion

Shitty man. Are you gonna return it?


----------



## jobarnrd

Konfyouzd said:


> My god imagine taking your tool kit to GC...



I wonder how intensive the inspection process is at gc. 


_Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_


----------



## Estilo

M3CHK1LLA said:


> here is a pic my friend sent me...



Sorry but.. I can't really see what's wrong with it from that pic?


----------



## Konfyouzd

There's a gap between the neck and where it meets the pocket. I see that on a lot of guitars, though--particularly production models. 

Not to downplay the situation in anyway, but I was wondering if you folks could help me out with something... I recently decided that in addition to a killswitch I should add a blower switch... The problem is I'm not very good at measuring where to drill the hole for extra controls... So my question is, can anyone tell if the control cavity is large enough for me to drill a hole for another switch or would I have to route another cavity and place the switch elsewhere? 

If the latter, I may go for the blower switch over the killswitch...


----------



## TheOrangeChannel

M3CHK1LLA said:


> here is a test clip of the stock p/u's & stings my friend sent me after he set it up. btw-he is not a fan of them
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/m3chk1lla/rg8-stock-p-u-test-gino
> 
> also a bit of bad news on the guitar itself



Might consider replacing the neck bolts with those aftermarket anchorsleeves and bolts.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

Corrosion said:


> Shitty man. Are you gonna return it?



yeah im gonna see what i can do with the warr....will be giving crazy daves a call to see how they will handle it.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

TheOrangeChannel said:


> Might consider replacing the neck bolts with those aftermarket anchorsleeves and bolts.



thats the plan if i cant get mine replaced or repaired.

like someone mentioned...there is another guy who has a huge gap in pocket too. i'll see if i can find his pic of him sliding a steel rule inbetween.


----------



## Konfyouzd

^Now THAT sounds like a freakin' problem. Is your gap considered large? Doesn't look large enough to slide anything beyond a piece of paper between... But now you've got me paranoid... I'll check my neck pocket when I get home. If my turns out to be jacked up, though I'll probably just see if I can have one built eventually. I need to get rid of those fret markers anyway...


----------



## Jarabowa

I had a slight gap in the neck pocket of mine as well. After removing the neck, there were a couple of small bumps from what looks like clear coat that were causing the gap. I lightly sanded down the whole neck pocket about a mil or so with some 600 grit. 

I also had some issues with fret buzz after throwing on some new strings and doing a new setup (which led to me examining the neck pocket). I busted out the notched straight edge and fret rocker and found a couple of high frets at the 7th and down past the 10th fret, so I'll be having the machinists at my work make me up a precision aluminum fret leveling block to level and re-crown the frets (so that I can have a tighter tolerance on the leveling edge, and not fork out a couple hundo ).


----------



## jobarnrd

jobarnrd said:


> i've come to find that it's the actual length and the corners. the width has enough room (>1mm) that i just need to increase the length about 1mm total.



Also come to find out that these are passive pickups that come stock. There should be room in the input jack cavity for the 9v...hopefully


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

found it...

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/220907-ngd-rg8-canada.html#post3312275


----------



## nzSkitzo

Is the stock bridge on the RG8 something that needs to be replaced/upgraded? is it the same as the bridge that comes on later model PGMs?


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

ok....good news. i talked to tim at crazy daves, explained the situation and he was very concerned and wanted to get it taken care of. they are sending me another guitar to replace it and they will deal with ibanez themselves. thought that was pretty stand-up of them to do.

its shipping out tomorrow, so i should still get it in time for Christmas. 
also he is gonna be have a tech look over the guitar before it ships out. if anyone else gets one, id suggest you request this also since weve had a few complaints already. im sure there will be more once the ones on order start arriving.

im gonna add this post to the other rg8 threads we got going and keep ya posted on how it turns out. 







nzSkitzo said:


> Is the stock bridge on the RG8 something that needs to be replaced/upgraded? is it the same as the bridge that comes on later model PGMs?



it seemed decent to me...maybe some of the other guys could chime in.


----------



## jobarnrd

Per google pic of 20th anv pgm, looks to be the same bridge. I don't see any reason to replace the bridge.


----------



## jobarnrd

i still have to do a setup for it with some new circle k E.086 B.059 into 46-10 mostly fifths. couple pains in the butts happened and it took me 2 days. 
totally paid off. sounds incredible, plays great. Very happy rg8er still.


----------



## charles22880

looking to get one to back up my rg2228. i just had one question I wanted to add a floyd rose 8 to it could that be done with the locking nut.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

jobarnrd said:


> i still have to do a setup for it with some new circle k E.086 B.059 into 46-10 mostly fifths. couple pains in the butts happened and it took me 2 days. totally paid off. sounds incredible, plays great. Very happy rg8er still.



glad to see you got one of the emg's in there...are you leaving the neck p/u stock?




charles22880 said:


> looking to get one to back up my rg2228. i just had one question I wanted to add a floyd rose 8 to it could that be done with the locking nut.



anything is possible with enough cash...


----------



## jobarnrd

I had no need for the neck pickup. Dummy pickup. I'm considering making the 3way toggle into a killswitch. Pickgaurd would be nice cuz the two pickups are quite different looking. 808x isn't a bridge or neck I think they only make one all encompassing pup. Sounds MEAN. Soundclips this weekend. Thinking danza cover.


----------



## Chuck

I haven't ordered one of these yet but I plan to sometime mid 2013 after I've moved...

Mod plans though are:
- New pups... probs d-activator 8's
- some sort of black pickguard 
- hipshot bridge
- locking tuners, schaller spertzel idk yet
- possibly new nut
- dye the fretboard if it ends up being a lighter piece of rosewood
- hide the stupid dot inlays somehow?

yeah shall be awesome


----------



## nzSkitzo

- Black D Activator 8s (in the mail!)
- Mod the Ibanez tick onto the headstock 
- 5 way switch
- Gotoh strap locks (like J Custom)
- File fret ends round (like J Custom)

Poissible ideas for the future
- Satin finish on back of neck (like J Custom)
- Single coil pickup 
- Wouldnt it be cool to have sharktooth inlay on an 8!
- Or green dot conversion
- Dye fretboard
- New nut
- J custom heel
- New saddles


----------



## Hybrid138

Can't decide between D-activators or Lace Deathbars...


----------



## Khoi

I'll probably be picking one up very soon, and put in some Black Water neodynum pickups in zebra on a white RG8


----------



## Khoi

edit: oops double post


----------



## Konfyouzd

Hybrid138 said:


> Can't decide between D-activators or Lace Deathbars...



Oh lemme help you w that...

LACE!!!


----------



## beware6505

is there any company out there making custom ibanez pick guards for the 8 string bodies yet?


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

got this email...



> Your return label is attached. The new guitar was shipped out today with UPS. You should have gotten an email with the tracking number. I personally took a look at this one and made sure it was ok. We actually had another one here with a gap at the pocket. I&#8217;ll be sending that one back to Ibanez along with yours. Let me know when you drop the other guitar off at UPS. Thanks
> 
> Tim
> 
> crazydavesmusic.com
> 
> Crazy Dave's Music
> 192 Arora Blvd
> Orange Park, FL 32073
> (904) 276-2472


----------



## Hybrid138

A lot of people have swapped their pickups already... Anyone care to share pics?


----------



## Konfyouzd

Should be some in here already.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

Hybrid138 said:


> A lot of people have swapped their pickups already... Anyone care to share pics?




and sound clips to pls.....


----------



## tsar nicholas

This is probably a stupid question, but does anybody know if the new Dimarzio "Ionizer" passives will fit into the RG8 without additional woodwork? I'm considering getting an RG8 but want a clearer neck pickup sound for fake jazz, and like what I heard on the Ionizer demo.


----------



## xxvicarious

Sooo... Where are you guys ordering pickguards from?
I know this is a terrible example of editing... But it's late.
And I'm tired. Here's the basic concept of how I want
my RG8 to look.


----------



## myampslouder

what kind of action have you guys been able to get with the rg8? I put some 10-46 with a 60 and 80 on mine and tuned it to F# and even after doing a setup I'm getting lots of buzzing all over the neck. the action on the 8th string is about 3mm and still buzzing.


----------



## kris_jammage

tsar nicholas said:


> This is probably a stupid question, but does anybody know if the new Dimarzio "Ionizer" passives will fit into the RG8 without additional woodwork? I'm considering getting an RG8 but want a clearer neck pickup sound for fake jazz, and like what I heard on the Ionizer demo.


 
They should fit no problem, but you may be left with a gap at the top and bottom of the route. This can be covered buy custom pickups rings or getting active casings for the passive pickups.

Or you could get a pickgaurd routed for passives, that will alos cover tha gaps left by the active routes.


----------



## kris_jammage

myampslouder said:


> what kind of action have you guys been able to get with the rg8? I put some 10-46 with a 60 and 80 on mine and tuned it to F# and even after doing a setup I'm getting lots of buzzing all over the neck. the action on the 8th string is about 3mm and still buzzing.


 

I'm using a .74 for F# and the action is not too high but not low either. When you say 3mm do you mean across the fretboard or at a particular fret?

I just figured I wont get it super low because of the bigger gauge and I'm expecting at least some buzz.


----------



## myampslouder

I measured at the last fret. The action is fine on the high strings but as i get to the bass side of the fretboard get more buzzing. There is also a good bit of relief in the truss rod. I typically set my necks as straight as I can but with this guitar that caused an insane amount of buzzing so I loosened it up a bit and that helped some.


----------



## xxvicarious

xxvicarious said:


> Sooo... Where are you guys ordering pickguards from?


 

This.... answer this


----------



## nzSkitzo

tsar nicholas said:


> This is probably a stupid question, but does anybody know if the new Dimarzio "Ionizer" passives will fit into the RG8 without additional woodwork? I'm considering getting an RG8 but want a clearer neck pickup sound for fake jazz, and like what I heard on the Ionizer demo.



Yeah it will work for a photo check half way down this post.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...ecially-bareknuckle-aftermaths-bababoosh.html


----------



## myampslouder

nzSkitzo said:


> Yeah it will work for a photo check half way down this post.
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...ecially-bareknuckle-aftermaths-bababoosh.html



I installed those pickups for Oniduder. Just so you guys know the tabs on the BKP aftermaths had to be cut down to fit in the existing routes. I had to trim each tab about 2mm. I did this with a cutting disc on my dremel. After cutting the tabs I used a grinding disc to smooth the edges and give them a stock appearance. 

From what I understand, the Dimarzio 8 string pickups are designed to fit in an EMG route without mods.


----------



## MetalBuddah

So right now I am torn between two pickups....Lace Deathbars or EMG 808x. What would you guys suggest? I love EMGs and make them sound damn good, but my other 8 already has an EMG.


----------



## jobarnrd

I like my 808x. Bridge only, 1 pup. A little cavity gaping to fit(like1 mm). Not a ton of battery room either. Buts its got a great range and nice low end


----------



## Hybrid138

for you guys that are gonna refinish the headstock, which white paint are you gonna use?


----------



## tsar nicholas

kris_jammage said:


> They should fit no problem, but you may be left with a gap at the top and bottom of the route. This can be covered buy custom pickups rings or getting active casings for the passive pickups.
> 
> Or you could get a pickgaurd routed for passives, that will alos cover tha gaps left by the active routes.



^ thanks hombre!


----------



## Konfyouzd

MetalBuddah said:


> So right now I am torn between two pickups....Lace Deathbars or EMG 808x. What would you guys suggest? I love EMGs and make them sound damn good, but my other 8 already has an EMG.



I'm running dual X bars and like them.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

ppl need to post these p/u swaps & mods for the rest of us to see.




Hybrid138 said:


> for you guys that are gonna refinish the headstock, which white paint are you gonna use?



can someone that knows or from ibanez tell us what the paint code is?


----------



## bob123

M3CHK1LLA said:


> found it...
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/220907-ngd-rg8-canada.html#post3312275




WOW! thats... unacceptable to me...


----------



## donray1527

I really need to find a non-custom order black pearl pickgaurd. That would look great. Anybody know of any?


----------



## otisct20

Im thinking, once I have my white one which I'll be ordering in about two weeks:

Pearl Sperzel locking tuners
and possibly a Graphtech tusq nut
'African Marbel' pickgaurd ala Zimbloth (exact same config)
and a white DA8 bridge pup
and dye the fret board black.

Thoughts?


----------



## Konfyouzd

*Konfyouzd currently has pickguard on order with Pickguard Paradise*


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Konfyouzd said:


> *Konfyouzd currently has pickguard on order with Pickguard Paradise*



*Hehasthejazzhands wants to know how much Pickguard Paradise would charge for one*

I wouldn't mind getting the white RG8, refinishing the headstock, putting on a black Ibby swoosh logo (like the early Meshuggah customs), getting a single pickup black or black pearloid pickguard, and throwing in a single DiMarzio D-activator 8. Sounds like a fun project.


----------



## donray1527

I dont know whether or not to trust this Pickguard Paradise. And they sound expensive.


----------



## Konfyouzd

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> *Hehasthejazzhands wants to know how much Pickguard Paradise would charge for one*
> 
> I wouldn't mind getting the white RG8, refinishing the headstock, putting on a black Ibby swoosh logo (like the early Meshuggah customs), getting a single pickup black or black pearloid pickguard, and throwing in a single DiMarzio D-activator 8. Sounds like a fun project.



Depends on the material it seems. 

I asked for pearloid and it was $90. I asked for a different material and was quoted $124. It's weird...


----------



## donray1527

Konfyouzd said:


> Depends on the material it seems.
> 
> I asked for pearloid and it was $90. I asked for a different material and was quoted $124. It's weird...



Well $90 is not that bad. i might wait to see how everybodys turn out


----------



## Konfyouzd

There's a post a few pages back of a guitar Zimbloth had them make a PG for. I've also used them in the past for other RG PGs. They do good work, their communication is just a little iffy. They were spot on in their work for me in the past, though. All one times I went to them haha.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Huh... I'm not sure if I'd spend $90 for a pickguard... 

Wonder when Perle guitars will start making RG8 pickguards.


----------



## Anatoth Derek

I have three unanswered emails from Perle right now and I'm a little bummed out about that because I like what I have seen from them.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Anatoth Derek said:


> I have three unanswered emails from Perle right now and I'm a little bummed out about that because I like what I have seen from them.



They never answered me via email, either.

Try through eBay.


----------



## Anatoth Derek

Thank for the heads up. Ill touch base with them through there.


----------



## otisct20

Actually can someone please do a mock-up of mine? I'll give you a hug


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

got my second rg8 in for Christmas...everything seems pretty solid. played till my hands hurt.

ive been doing carbon fiber wraps on game systems & laptops...thought id try it out on the covers.

before...






inside the cavity, not much room for a battery...





wrapped with 3d automotive grade cf...





turned out alright i think. its nice that the covers are recessed too...less of a chance of the cf coming off.


----------



## otisct20

subtle yet classy, I like


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Dude, you just gave me an idea... 

Get a clear RG8 pickguard, get some Carbon Fiber wrap, put it either on the bottom or top of the pickguard, and voila, Carbon Fiber 'guard.


----------



## otisct20

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Dude, you just gave me an idea...
> 
> Get a clear RG8 pickguard, get some Carbon Fiber wrap, put it either on the bottom or top of the pickguard, and voila, Carbon Fiber 'guard.



I almost want to be a dick and steal this idea


----------



## Konfyouzd

Nice!


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Dude, you just gave me an idea...
> 
> Get a clear RG8 pickguard, get some Carbon Fiber wrap, put it either on the bottom or top of the pickguard, and voila, Carbon Fiber 'guard.



stole my thunder...was gonna do it just to see what it would look like. heres more...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Oh, sorry. 

Well if I end up getting the white RG8 and pickguarding it, I might try it. How hard is it to apply carbon fiber?


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

otisct20 said:


> I almost want to be a dick and steal this idea



thought about doing the entire guitar just for kicks. ever see the thread of my friends "wallpapered" esp?

-------> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/189863-pics-my-friends-wallpapered-esp.html


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Kirk Hammett would be proud.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Oh, sorry.
> 
> Well if I end up getting the white RG8 and pickguarding it, I might try it. How hard is it to apply carbon fiber?



not too bad after you get used working with it. got to make sure the surfaces & work area are clean so you dont get airbubbles & debris under it. also need a sharp razor knife, heat gun & a lot patience.





HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Kirk Hammett would be proud.



actually looks better than some of his sig models


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

M3CHK1LLA said:


> actually looks better than some of his sig models



Nothing is better than the KH-4. 







Also, where do you get your CF film?


----------



## Watty

Okay, one of you needs to contact a machine shop or a luthier on here with a CNC and pay them to make pickguards. $90 is $*%^$&#* ridiculous considering the material costs next to nothing.

*_Looks around for his student copy of Solidworks and contemplates modeling one_*


----------



## donray1527

I got quoted 250 for a custom pick guard! Pick guard paradise is bullshit.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

blacksgslayer said:


> I got quoted 250 for a custom pick guard! Pick guard paradise is bullshit.



Jesus, that's more than half the guitar's price.


----------



## donray1527

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Jesus, that's more than half the guitar's price.



I know. Its ridiculous.


----------



## otisct20

blacksgslayer said:


> I got quoted 250 for a custom pick guard! Pick guard paradise is bullshit.



Jesus Tap Dancing Christ thats a lot for a pick guard. 


I don't think it's worth it


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Like I said; really hoping Perle hears our woes and starts making RG2228 and RG8 pickguards. maybe if enough of us email him or contact them through eBay we can get lucky? 

And judging by the pricings of his other pickguard, they may not be that much... Probably $40 - $60 for a standard black or white one; their mirror and acrylic ones usually run cheaper. Theycharges $40 - $45 for a solid black, white, and pearloud RG7 pickguard, and $25 - $35 for an acrylic one.


----------



## donray1527

otisct20 said:


> Jesus Tap Dancing Christ thats a lot for a pick guard.
> 
> 
> I don't think it's worth it



I know its not worth it


----------



## jobarnrd

i've been thinking about making one. sheets are like 11.00, or so i've seen. i have a router and i think the bits to do it. trying to come up with a way to attach without drilling. use the neck pickup screwholes, tight fit around bridge pup, 2 screws where toggle switch once was, and the volume pot/kill switch to help secure. hmm might look a little goofy. Black RG8 with a WHITE CARBON FIBER PICKGAURD!! lol thought about this like 5 days ago tho...so...

Oh, and white tuner peg buttons. soon enough.


----------



## DavidLopezJr

Has anyone considered talking to a pickguard maker and tried getting maybe a run going?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

jobarnrd said:


> trying to come up with a way to attach without drilling.



Double-sided tape. Won't affect the finish since Ibanezes have really thick finishes.

Or you can get hot hide glue, which is usually used for acoustic pickguards.



DavidLopezJr said:


> Has anyone considered talking to a pickguard maker and tried getting maybe a run going?



Like I said, it would help if enough of us bug Perle into doing it.


----------



## DavidLopezJr

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Like I said, it would help if enough of us bug Perle into doing it.


Well I meant more along the lines of organizing who will have the money to buy and showing him the list of customers. It's one thing to bug, it's another to show how much money can really be made.


----------



## zilla

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Kirk Hammett would be proud.



Seve Vai would be jealous.


----------



## donray1527

zilla said:


> Seve Vai would be jealous.


I think he has enough floral shit lol


----------



## m4rK

Dyed my fretboard tonight. Pics to follow in the morn...


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

im just gonna leave this here....


----------



## otisct20

Prepare to get bombarded with orders  looks amazing man


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

thx man...only $6.20 in materials, $1.50 in tools and about 2 hrs elbow grease lol.

if i had a black rg8, i would do the whole top. i think that would look pretty cool.


----------



## otisct20

........buy a new ibby logo and do the headstock, that would be sex


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

otisct20 said:


> ........buy a new ibby logo and do the headstock, that would be sex



hmm....thinking?!?

now i need to dye the fret board. what are you guys using?


----------



## Anthonok

Anybody got any suggestions for replacement Tuning heads that wont need to be drilled out for larger gauge F# strings (ala 90 gauge). Preferably ones that don't look ridiculous like bass tuners.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Grover


----------



## m4rK

dyed fretboard. I used minwax onyx wiping stain. 






I will get some good pics today with the wifes new camera.


----------



## Watty

Nice wall man, when I get a house, something like this is definitely on tap for the spare bedroom.


----------



## donray1527

Leather boot dye works pretty well.


----------



## m4rK

Watty said:


> Nice wall man, when I get a house, something like this is definitely on tap for the spare bedroom.



Thank you .. Its my little studio, now with three walls of guitars, i have a problem! If it was a spare room I bet the wife would shut me down. So i built a bar to divide the living room from the studio to everyone happy!

Anyway, i was going to try the leather stuff but this minwax seemed more purpose built for it ..


----------



## donray1527

m4rK said:


> Thank you .. Its my little studio, now with three walls of guitars, i have a problem! If it was a spare room I bet the wife would shut me down. So i built a bar to divide the living room from the studio to everyone happy!
> 
> Anyway, i was going to try the leather stuff but this minwax seemed more purpose built for it ..



Is that stuff very expensive? The mini wax


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

blacksgslayer said:


> Is that stuff very expensive? The mini wax



On Amazon, it's $8 for a tube.


----------



## donray1527

Does it rub off on your fingers or anything?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

blacksgslayer said:


> Does it rub off on your fingers or anything?



I wouldn't image so. If it does, you didn't do it right.


----------



## donray1527

Okay I might give that a shot then. I wish ibanez would just release some guitars with ebony boards every now and then.


----------



## donray1527

m4rK said:


> dyed fretboard. I used minwax onyx wiping stain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will get some good pics today with the wifes new camera.



Also... How did you get rid of the frett markers?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

blacksgslayer said:


> Okay I might give that a shot then. I wish ibanez would just release some guitars with ebony boards every now and then.



If Meshuggah can't get ebony boards, then we're never getting ebony.


----------



## donray1527

Sad but true...


----------



## donray1527

I just threw an 80 gauge in for my f# and it sounds so much better.


----------



## m4rK

blacksgslayer said:


> Also... How did you get rid of the frett markers?



The onyx dye blacked them out pretty good but they are still faintly there. The stuff was 6 dollars and hasnt come off on my fingers or strings yet.

I also put on a new 8 string set and replaced the 74 with an 80. Had file the nut just a hair but it feels noticeably better!


----------



## JPhoenix19

blacksgslayer said:


> I just threw an 80 gauge in for my f# and it sounds so much better.



Did you have to route the tuner peg or unwind the string to get it to fit?

Is that carbon fiber vinyl I see in the shape of a pickguard? That's kind of making me want to put some on my RGD7421...


----------



## donray1527

JPhoenix19 said:


> Did you have to route the tuner peg or unwind the string to get it to fit?
> 
> Is that carbon fiber vinyl I see in the shape of a pickguard? That's kind of making me want to put some on my RGD7421...


Yeah i had to unwind it.


----------



## donray1527

Hey guys i really need some help. Go to my thread in recording.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

JPhoenix19 said:


> ...Is that carbon fiber vinyl I see in the shape of a pickguard? That's kind of making me want to put some on my RGD7421...



yes, if you look back a page or two you can see where i did the back cover plates to see how it would look. since no one makes an actual pickguard, i thought id take a stab at one with the cf.

pros:

* does its job of protecting it.
* was cheap to make
* no holes drilled
* can change it out if i get tired of it.

cons:

* kinda hard to do
* have to take guitar apart
* still a fuax pickguard


----------



## MobiusR

m4rK said:


> The onyx dye blacked them out pretty good but they are still faintly there. The stuff was 6 dollars and hasnt come off on my fingers or strings yet.
> 
> I also put on a new 8 string set and replaced the 74 with an 80. Had file the nut just a hair but it feels noticeably better!



is there a way to get the inlays back? Did you have to sand the board before you dye it?


----------



## donray1527

Just a quick recording.


----------



## MetalBuddah

M3CHK1LLA said:


> thx man...only $6.20 in materials, $1.50 in tools and about 2 hrs elbow grease lol.
> 
> if i had a black rg8, i would do the whole top. i think that would look pretty cool.



Dude.....I wanna do this to my white one...but probably the entire top!!! What are the supplies and where can I get them??


----------



## m4rK

MobiusR said:


> is there a way to get the inlays back? Did you have to sand the board before you dye it?



Im sure you could steele wool the inlays or carefully rub some goofoff on them. I didnt sand the fretboard first, it was 2 days old so i just went for it!


----------



## Jonisbrutal

Just google "carbon fiber vinyl decal sheets". Or look up "wood grain vinyl decal sheets" for a more original look. There are some pretty awesome wood grains to choose from in the online stores that I have found on the web. I wish I had the money for one of these I'd do it in a heartbeat.


----------



## jobarnrd

I looked for hrs the other day for 1/8" and .125 wood stock but little to no luck finding anything that thin and wide enough or even bookmatchable. Anyone tried making a new nut or replacing with a graphtec. Seems tricky.


----------



## JPhoenix19

M3CHK1LLA said:


> yes, if you look back a page or two you can see where i did the back cover plates to see how it would look. since no one makes an actual pickguard, i thought id take a stab at one with the cf.
> 
> pros:
> 
> * does its job of protecting it.
> * was cheap to make
> * no holes drilled
> * can change it out if i get tired of it.
> 
> cons:
> 
> * kinda hard to do
> * have to take guitar apart
> * still a fuax pickguard



Very cool! Main reason why I'd consider putting something like that on my RGD is to prevent the silly glossing that happens to the matte finish as it wears- urgh it annoys me.




jobarnrd said:


> Anyone tried making a new nut or replacing with a graphtec. Seems tricky.



I did a brief check online when these came out for a graph tech nut to match the width- but I didn't find anything. Seems like you'd have to find one big enough and carve it and the string grooves yourself.


----------



## jobarnrd

Mockup of Tele style pickgaurd that I have decided on. Hopefully this weekend. Also thinking a brass nut for this gal.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi

jobarnrd said:


> Mockup of Tele style pickgaurd that I have decided on. Hopefully this weekend. Also thinking a brass nut for this gal.


Looks interesting, definitely post pictures when you're finished.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

jobarnrd said:


> Mockup of Tele style pickgaurd that I have decided on. Hopefully this weekend. Also thinking a brass nut for this gal.



be cool if you could add that flat metal plate that runs between the knobs...

...could also use it it maybe hide the switch since you wont be needing that either.


----------



## donray1527

Idk about you guys but I'm thinking about some diamond plate shit.


----------



## jobarnrd

M3CHK1LLA said:


> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by jobarnrd
> 
> Mockup of Tele style pickgaurd that I have decided on. Hopefully this weekend. Also thinking a brass nut for this gal.
> 
> be cool if you could add that flat metal plate that runs between the knobs...
> 
> ...could also use it it maybe hide the switch since you wont be needing that either.



I thought about the metal plate for the knobs, but it looked goofy because of the angle. changed the cutout for the pickgaurd, meh. the 3 way switch will never fit now that I modded to 18v with killswitch


_Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_


----------



## jobarnrd

M3CHK1LLA said:


> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by jobarnrd
> 
> Mockup of Tele style pickgaurd that I have decided on. Hopefully this weekend. Also thinking a brass nut for this gal.
> 
> be cool if you could add that flat metal plate that runs between the knobs...
> 
> ...could also use it it maybe hide the switch since you wont be needing that either.



that pg covers the switch, btw


_Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_


----------



## jobarnrd

My first thought was to do some blackburst on so .125 quilted maple...couldn't find for reasonable USD


----------



## jimwratt

I found these on another forum for those of you interested in killswitches without having to lose a tone control.

SH 124 Kill Pot


----------



## Chuck

m4rK said:


> The onyx dye blacked them out pretty good but they are still faintly there. The stuff was 6 dollars and hasnt come off on my fingers or strings yet.
> 
> I also put on a new 8 string set and replaced the 74 with an 80. Had file the nut just a hair but it feels noticeably better!



What did you do to file the nut?


----------



## jobarnrd

Used allen keys in different sizes. Small enough to wrap twice in sandpaper.


----------



## m4rK

Misery Theory said:


> What did you do to file the nut?



i used a drill bit the exact size of the string and just turned it by hand in there. worked out very well.


----------



## donray1527

Misery Theory said:


> What did you do to file the nut?


I took a scrap piece of .080 string and just rubed it until it fit perfectly. I pretty much sanded the nut slot with a string.


----------



## donray1527

I found this ibby logo on an old practice amp. It's almost like I have a real ibanez case for my RG8


----------



## donray1527




----------



## donray1527

Finally got a pretty good tone dialed in.^^^^^ I saved the patch to compare after a pickup swap


----------



## Chuck

Ahh ok cool, thanks guys


----------



## Curt

When I order mine in a couple months, I will strip it, stain it purple, get a black pearloid pickguard made for it, and get a Holy Diver/VHII set for it.


----------



## MetalBuddah

Going to be doing my first part of my modding within the next few days...

Just ordered myself some white 3d carbon fiber vinyl which I will be putting on the face of my guitar. I was originally going to do a black carbon fiber but I realized that I really like the white body on this guitar. The white vinyl will keep the same color but will give it a unique texture and the light is going to bounce off the face in and give the top some depth

If I can find an Ibanez logo decal....I might just do the headstock too 

EDIT:

Just ordered a new logo! Now, the guitar's front & headstock will be covered in white carbon fiber vinyl and there will be a new Ibanez Prestige logo


----------



## kn1feparty

Konfyouzd, lemme hear dem X-Bars dawg.


----------



## jobarnrd

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/luthiery-modifications-customizations/222772-brass-nut-8-strin.html


----------



## MetalBuddah

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...y-56k-just-kill-yourself-now.html#post3346920

Figured you guys would like to see my RG8


----------



## nzSkitzo

Let me join in on all the fun, here are my D Activator 8's:


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

^^^ got a sound clip for us?


----------



## zeaoth

I'm considering getting one of these with some Lace death bar/x bar combo. Which ones would fit in the RG8 p/u cavity? 3.5, 4.0, or 4.5? Very confused as which ones fit.


----------



## Hybrid138

Anyone thinking of changing the tuners? Locking?


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

Hybrid138 said:


> Anyone thinking of changing the tuners? Locking?


ive got some sperzel locking tuners on a couple of my esp's which i really like. thinking of getting some of those after i settle on what string size im gonna use...need to see whether or not i have to mod them to accept a larger string size.


----------



## donray1527

Any body know if you could easily replace all hardware with carvin hardware?


----------



## Go To Bed Jessica

Does anyone know which tuners will accept heavier strings (up to 90 or so) without modification?


----------



## jobarnrd

blacksgslayer said:


> Any body know if you could easily replace all hardware with carvin hardware?



should all be universal sizes. like what though? hipshot bridge should come blank as far as the mounting holes. tuners would be the biggest improvement and very switchable. well, besides pups.


_Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_


----------



## jobarnrd

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...stomizations/223928-rg8-custom-pickguard.html


----------



## MetalBuddah

Totally forgot to post my pics! Next addition will be the Seymour Duncan Distortion 8s


----------



## donray1527

prestige logo........ Lucky bastard


----------



## kn1feparty

Got some things on order and some others in the works. Finally decided on pups and ordered a pair of white 808X`s, white selector switch tip and some white hats. Thinking about a white Graphtech nut and maybe a pickguard in the near future. I'll post pics as I get shit done.


----------



## MetalBuddah

blacksgslayer said:


> prestige logo........ Lucky bastard



I probably pissed off some Ibanez traditionalists


----------



## kn1feparty

looks sick Buddah. I'm gonna do the same thing to my 7321 so idgaf lol.


----------



## MetalBuddah

kn1feparty said:


> looks sick Buddah. I'm gonna do the same thing to my 7321 so idgaf lol.



Do it! Except make the top black carbon  Then get a mirror finish prestige logo 

Ibanez Guitar Headstock Decals : Best-Decals.com, Your One-Stop Decal-Shop


----------



## Curt

I am thinking of snagging one in black instead of white and getting a pearloid pg made for it, and a Rebel Yell/VHII In double white. 

Not too time consuming, and the BKP's will be the only expensive part.


----------



## kn1feparty

MetalBuddah said:


> Do it! Except make the top black carbon  Then get a mirror finish prestige logo
> 
> Ibanez Guitar Headstock Decals : Best-Decals.com, Your One-Stop Decal-Shop



The current plan is either a simple natural stain or matte white refinish but I'm putting the prestige logo on it and I don't give a damn.


----------



## axxessdenied

MetalBuddah said:


> Totally forgot to post my pics! Next addition will be the Seymour Duncan Distortion 8s



You win!


----------



## MetalBuddah

axxessdenied said:


> You win!



Coming from a guy with an epic carvin, this makes me happy


----------



## jobarnrd

Yes, that's a believable LACS custome prestige hardtail. The headstock looks heck-yeah, marvelous. I hope you don't mind that I just thought about gold hardware on that thing.


----------



## axxessdenied

MetalBuddah said:


> Coming from a guy with an epic carvin, this makes me happy



Your RG8 is by far the sexiest in this thread! And, thanks for the kind words about my Carvin. She my first white beauty! Definitely won't be the last


----------



## MetalBuddah

jobarnrd said:


> Yes, that's a believable LACS custome prestige hardtail. The headstock looks heck-yeah, marvelous. I hope you don't mind that I just thought about gold hardware on that thing.



OMG GOLD HARDWARE!!! Why did I not think of this before????


----------



## samhell12

i know its a rga8 but here is mine http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/224150-custom-rga8.html


----------



## kn1feparty

MetalBuddah said:


> OMG GOLD HARDWARE!!! Why did I not think of this before????



noooooooooo


----------



## Konfyouzd

Got my pickguard today from Pickguard Paradise... 

It's already in the trash. It doesn't even come close to fitting. Don't use them. They charge a lot of money to seemingly not even know what the fuck they're doing. 

EDIT: I do realize I was encouraging folks to use them earlier in the thread. I have used them in the past and they were both quick and accurate. This time was a complete 180.

I emailed them about the job and they were VERY quick to respond and tell me how much it costs etc. I gave lots of specifics about what I wanted and the response email was "Okay."

Then I didn't hear anything for a month and a half. I thought that maybe the holidays had something to do with it. When I emailed to ask how things were going I got a response:

"I'm pretty sure we emailed you back asking for a trace of the guitar."

I didn't get any email. Further, this may be a fairly common practice, but I'm not keen on having to trace the guitar and send it to him. If I fuck it up then I'd be in the same boat I'm in now. So I asked for a refund. 

He gives me a sob story about how he already bought the material and how much it costs him, etc. Am I the only customer in the world? More than likely not...

I said fuck it and gave it a shot anyway... 

So then he sends it out and emails me saying "Let me know what needs to be tweaked." 

The fucking thing just plain doesn't fit.

The pickup routes are improperly spaced and there is a piece of plastic at the neckmost end of the neck pickup route. Being that the pickups on a 24 fret guitar typically butt right up against the neck, guess what?



Lesson learned.


----------



## MetalBuddah

Konfyouzd said:


> Got my pickguard today from Pickguard Paradise...
> 
> It's already in the trash. It doesn't even come close to fitting. Don't use them. They charge a lot of money to seemingly not even know what the fuck they're doing.



What a shame


----------



## Konfyouzd

Well now everyone knows... 

I guess it was slightly worth it if it saves someone else from the same fate.


----------



## kn1feparty

Damn. I was really hoping it was gonna turn out well so I could get one lol.


----------



## jobarnrd

Man that's tough, I can't imagine making a pg without the template or owning the guitar. I'm building a templates for a couple designs.


----------



## FrostyTheDroMan

Has anyone swapped out the bridge on one of these yet or at least looked into what kind of options might work?


----------



## kn1feparty

Not that I've seen so far, but the string holes are in line so theoretically a Hipshot would work on this.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Konfyouzd said:


> Big rant



Yup. Even more of a reason to avoid them.

Oh well, I'm hoping the new Omen Active 8 doesn't suck.


----------



## MobiusR

I'm currently repainting my RG8 

Sad part is they put a fucking shell of poly underneath so i had to repaint more poly to even with the bare wood and now i'm sanding it. 

HOPEFULLY i get this done in time. I'm craving my 8 string right now haha


----------



## jobarnrd

Take some pics of the refinish. I'd like to see how that goes. What color?? 

I am almost done with a refin of an old peavey using black india ink/water. So, thought what the heck. Fretboard, dyed.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

looks great...

hard to see the inlay too.


----------



## jobarnrd

Thank you. I blacked out the inlays with perm marker then stained it. The dots are shinier than the rosewood, so in the wrong light, you can see them still. I'll do another coat of dye and put a thin coat of birchwood Casey sealer on it.


----------



## m4rK

jobarnrd said:


> Take some pics of the refinish. I'd like to see how that goes. What color??
> 
> I am almost done with a refin of an old peavey using black india ink/water. So, thought what the heck. Fretboard, dyed.



Looks really good. I dyed my white rg8 and made it look so much better. I havent seen a black one yet... sweet!


----------



## jobarnrd

Thank you. Same dye on this guitar.
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...mizations/217976-peavey-patriot-refinish.html


----------



## donray1527

iBanez RG8


----------



## Ocara-Jacob

I haven't gotten one yet, but I'm planning on getting a white one and give it a tortoise shell pickguard.


----------



## donray1527

Ocara-Jacob said:


> I haven't gotten one yet, but I'm planning on getting a white one and give it a tortoise shell pickguard.


good luck with the pickguard


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

blacksgslayer said:


> iBanez RG8



haha...looks like you cut a hole right thur it!

let the sticker bombing begin...


----------



## kn1feparty

pups are here


----------



## kn1feparty

I'm also thinking about dyeing the fretboard while I have the pups out. Should be alright without removing the neck if I'm careful, right? Tbh I'm just a little nervous about taking it off after reading some of the horror stories.


----------



## jobarnrd

I just loosened the strings to pull off to each side. I used a stain brush which gave me a lot of control. Use light coats and continuous brushing to avoid pooling at the frets. You may see frets deseating themselves if pooled too long, swelling the fret slots. I had no issues with this approach. Good luck.


----------



## kn1feparty

jobarnrd said:


> I just loosened the strings to pull off to each side. I used a stain brush which gave me a lot of control. Use light coats and continuous brushing to avoid pooling at the frets. You may see frets deseating themselves if pooled too long, swelling the fret slots. I had no issues with this approach. Good luck.



I'm already going to have strings off and pups out for replacement so cool. Thanks for the tip on watching the frets. Did you sand the board at all or dry it out before you stained it?


----------



## jobarnrd

I sanded it with steel wool to remove surface oil from fingers. That was it.


----------



## jobarnrd

Cirk 94 E and 65 B now. Drilled out the tuner AND the ferrul. Had to. The ball end back wrapping is almost as big as the ball. Worked though and its slammable and as clear as the 90 and no fret buzz. Fyi


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

^ are trying to turn it into a 8 string bass...hahaha


----------



## donray1527

Dayum, 94. That's too big


----------



## jobarnrd

blacksgslayer said:


> Dayum, 94. That's too big



that's what she said/so is my android phone LOL. balanced tension at 20-21lbs across all 8. I'll get my rig to my buddy's studio and do a sound clip. just got an mxr 10 band eq today too.


_Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_


----------



## donray1527

jobarnrd said:


> that's what she said/so is my android phone LOL. balanced tension at 20-21lbs across all 8. I'll get my rig to my buddy's studio and do a sound clip. just got an mxr 10 band eq today too.
> 
> 
> _Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_



I get the balanced tension, but I think that 80 is plenty for an E. I hate drilling out my hardware though so I'm biased


----------



## jobarnrd




----------



## MetalBuddah

Damn!!! That looks so good. Is that just glued on?


----------



## jobarnrd

Double sided tape for now. Thanks! Still to make a template out of this as a stencil. I have enough plastic for 3 more.


----------



## jwade

Damn man. That thing looks amazing. Ten kinds of jealous.


----------



## MobiusR

Its my first repaint and now i know what to do, my next guitar won't be as bad as this paint job... Regardless here is what i'm doing so far


----------



## mike90t09

Wow that is so sick. Great job. I espcially love the one pickup instead of two.


----------



## MikeH

Mobius. Did you not sand that all the way, or... what?


----------



## MobiusR

MikeH said:


> Mobius. Did you not sand that all the way, or... what?




no i did but i ran into a problem. It only shows in the sunlight and its not bumpy now since i sanded it again.


----------



## kn1feparty

jobarnrd, did you have to solder the input jack when you put in your 808? I was hoping I wouldn't have to do any soldering with the quick connect but the install instructions say you need to with these long shaft jacks. Just want to make sure before I take this in and pay someone to do it.


----------



## jobarnrd

Yes, I had to solder the input. U might be able to get the clips on the tangs the way they are.


----------



## kn1feparty

Definitely not what I wanted to hear, but thanks for the reply.


----------



## kn1feparty

Can't tell you how irritated I am right now. If I had known going in that I would have to solder the panel jack on this thing and then later realize that I need to spend another $40 on a new EMG 3 way switch, I might have opted for different pickups. I really want the actives in this but it's a bit frustrating at this point. Beware of these things before buying EMGs for this guitar.


----------



## RadDadTV

Holy crap, that is soooo sick. I want one 0_0


----------



## jobarnrd

You can do an 18 volt mod whic will, first of all brighten your output and then you would have 2 more options to use a 5 way switch with and wire to the pickup selector bus that comes with the emgs. I know not how to though and you may not have room in the cvity for such a thing, now that I think about it. Nolan, thank you. Looks like i'll be making more of these things, so take a look on the bay for either "pickguard material" or just polystyrene in like .06" or .08" thickness about a foot sq.


----------



## RadDadTV

Awesome! I'm going to grab some pearloid material


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

MobiusR said:


> Its my first repaint and now i know what to do, my next guitar won't be as bad as this paint job... Regardless here is what i'm doing so far



all you need now is a confederate flag pick guard...


----------



## silentrage

mike90t09 said:


> Wow that is so sick. Great job. I espcially love the one pickup instead of two.



Only on SSO would this be considered an improvement.


----------



## FrostyTheDroMan

Just ordered a white RG8 and got some mods in mind. Once it arrives, I've spoken with a local luthier to bring it in to create a dark charcoal, worn/distressed steel looking pickguard. Gonna throw in some white EMG 808x's and that should hold me over for a while


----------



## MetalBuddah

FrostyTheDroMan said:


> Just ordered a white RG8 and got some mods in mind. Once it arrives, I've spoken with a local luthier to bring it in to create a dark charcoal, worn/distressed steel looking pickguard. Gonna throw in some white EMG 808x's and that should hold me over for a while



That is gonna look incredible!!


----------



## Corrosion

jobarnrd said:


> You can do an 18 volt mod whic will, first of all brighten your output and then you would have 2 more options to use a 5 way switch with and wire to the pickup selector bus that comes with the emgs. I know not how to though and you may not have room in the cvity for such a thing, now that I think about it. Nolan, thank you. Looks like i'll be making more of these things, so take a look on the bay for either "pickguard material" or just polystyrene in like .06" or .08" thickness about a foot sq.



It's relatively easy, however, I do not think there will be the room without routing. in fact im sure of this, since my rga 8 only has room for one battery in the cavity(and i 18v modded it, only because i had the box space too). The fiveway switch would be useless still, unless you want to be able to switch between 18 and 9. there are schematics which are super simple to follow which you can find with google. I'm too lazy to spend the 15 seconds and post the link.


----------



## MikeH

Just got these today. Toanz.


----------



## Konfyouzd

These are looking better and better!

I've reworked my ideas on mine since the pickguard thing didn't work out. I think I'm still going to do a killswitch, but I think I'm going to add a push/pull blower switch instead of trying to wire a separate toggle.


----------



## MikeSap

i'm sure this was already answered in here, but i'm so impatient and my ADD forbids me from reading page after page. but is there any modification needed when dropping passive sized pickups in these? i ordered both the black and the white one and i've got passives going into both. if any modification was needed, what did you end up doing? routing/dremeling/modding the pickup mounts?


----------



## MetalBuddah

MikeyENGL said:


> i'm sure this was already answered in here, but i'm so impatient and my ADD forbids me from reading page after page. but is there any modification needed when dropping passive sized pickups in these? i ordered both the black and the white one and i've got passives going into both. if any modification was needed, what did you end up doing? routing/dremeling/modding the pickup mounts?



There will be no modifications for passives. You will just have a gap around this pickup because of the active-sized routing


----------



## Konfyouzd

Unless you buy the EMG sized covers from mojotone. Then you might have to apply a bit of elbow grease.


----------



## kn1feparty

Finally just broke down and took mine to my tech. I'd rather have him do the soldering, plus I didn't have a switch that would work with the EMGs anyway. Solderless system my dick.


----------



## MikeH

Wait, so the stock 3-way won't work with the solderless system?

Also, soldering two wires isn't rocket science.


----------



## kn1feparty

MikeH said:


> Wait, so the stock 3-way won't work with the solderless system?
> 
> Also, soldering two wires isn't rocket science.



Guy I talked to at EMG says the stock switch with the inline terminals isn't compatible. You need a standard type 3 way with the offset terminals. And you still have to solder them unless you buy the special solderless switch from EMG for another $33 +shipping.


----------



## MikeH

Hmm... I'll have to take a look. That doesn't make much sense that they wouldn't be compatible with the inline terminals. It's not like that necessarily changes what the switch does. I'm sure there's definitely a way to do it. And even still, I'm sure you could find an offset switch for far less than the quick connect one they sell.


----------



## Mordacain

kn1feparty said:


> Guy I talked to at EMG says the stock switch with the inline terminals isn't compatible. You need a standard type 3 way with the offset terminals. And you still have to solder them unless you buy the special solderless switch from EMG for another $33 +shipping.



He was full of shit. The Ibanez inline has a couple of terminals in different positions that you'd expect, but once that's accounted for, it is functionally no different.


----------



## NegaTiveXero

I don't understand why it would be incompatible. The two switches do the same thing.


_Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_


----------



## kn1feparty

Idk either but I bought these fuckers thinking I would have them installed myself with no soldering in about 30 minutes. At first when I discovered that I'd have to solder the barrel jack, I said alright I can do that. Then the tool I talked to told me about this switch shit and I got a bit frustrated. The fuck wouldn't even email me a wiring diagram for the switch. He told me to look it up. I've never changed out my own pups and wanted to give it a shot, but this left a bad taste in my mouth so I just took it in.


----------



## NegaTiveXero

When I was a tech at GC I dreaded calling EMG for anything. Every fucking time I called them I would get a different person who has no fucking clue about their own products. So, I'm not surprised he gave you wrong information and tried to get you buy something you didn't need.


_Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_


----------



## Mordacain

I just finished getting my D-Activators installed. Liking the RG8 a whole lot more now. Also did a nice fret polish and fingerboard clean / conditioning. Honestly, it really didn't need the extra detailing I did as it was nice and healthy when I received it, but I did it anyway.

The D'Addario string set is much nicer all around than the stock strings. Just enough tension for the stock F tuning. 

Still toying with cutting a pickguard for it and possibly wiring the pickups to a super switch for some different coil combinations.


----------



## kn1feparty

I haven't heard back from my guy yet, so I may end up running to GC and buying the switch or just ordering one from Warmoth and doing this myself anyway. I wanted to feel the satisfaction of having some of my own sweat into modding this thing for a change instead of just cash. I do have a refinish project lining up, though, so it may be for the best.


----------



## kn1feparty

Well, I just heard back from my tech and kinda feel good about the fact that he didn't want to mess with sanding out the pup routes, so I am going to be taking this project on myself. He's got a switch on order for me and I found a wiring diagram for it, so here's hoping I don't botch the thing too badly.


----------



## Mordacain

kn1feparty said:


> Well, I just heard back from my tech and kinda feel good about the fact that he didn't want to mess with sanding out the pup routes, so I am going to be taking this project on myself. He's got a switch on order for me and I found a wiring diagram for it, so here's hoping I don't botch the thing too badly.



Just take your time, go slow. If you have some old parts laying around, practice your soldering on them first until you're good and comfortable with it and like the way your joints look.

Personally, I've never been a fan of the "glob of solder" approach. I much prefer to use as little as is needed to get the job done. Also to keep in mind, joints should be nice and shiny if using standard typical nickel silver solder. If they're super dull, you'll likely have a mess of oxygen in the joint. Reflo the solder and make sure your cable doesn't move and it should fix itself.

Good luck!


----------



## MetalBuddah

I guess I am definitely putting passives in my RG8 now


----------



## donray1527

I'm gonna throw just one 808 in there and avoid all this switch nonsence


----------



## kn1feparty

Any tips from those who have installed EMGs in this regarding the cavity work? I was thinking of just grinding a bit out with the Dremel. I want to get this done ASAP, as I've decided to refinish this thing matte white. Honestly, I paid $160 out of pocket for the guitar and if I fuck it up beyond repair, I'll just buy another or wait until some of the new 8s come out this year.


----------



## kn1feparty

blacksgslayer said:


> I'm gonna throw just one 808 in there and avoid all this switch nonsence



I considered doing the same, but I really want the jazzy cleans from the neck pup in this guitar.


----------



## donray1527

Wonder what it costs to get a neck pickup simulator like in that ibanez 27 fret guitar


----------



## jobarnrd

my 808x took about 1mm sanding on both ends .5mm(approx) so lengthening it from 100.5 to 101.5 totall. nothing more than a foam sanding block 180 grit but it took a while. just dont go too low of a grit to avoid chipping the clear coat. there was a chip next to the ferrul that scares me, cuz even the factory, albeit indonisian, chipped that clear cote during assembly. my cavity is full after 18v mod. Idealy, i'd want a d'marzio lonizer bridge humbucker and lonizer single coil angled towards the bridge on the treble side. Tele G that motha. Anyways, the cavity is teency. If someone was willing to carve out the input jack cavity, you might be able to get a battery in there, unseen with the cover on.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

^ careful...that jack cavity looks spacious until you plug the cable in...


----------



## jobarnrd

yeah, i dont have mine here with me. I think its wide enough to fit laying...the tall way...? i wonder if the emg covers are 1 mm long for these IBZ ah-18(or whatever) shaped holes.


----------



## TerminalFunction

Mordacain said:


> I just finished getting my D-Activators installed. Liking the RG8 a whole lot more now. Also did a nice fret polish and fingerboard clean / conditioning. Honestly, it really didn't need the extra detailing I did as it was nice and healthy when I received it, but I did it anyway.



Would you mind posting a few pics on how that looks? I'm considering the D Activators myself. Would be nice to see the result!


----------



## Konfyouzd

Mordacain said:


> He was full of shit.





You only have one hot wire. It goes to the same place the previous hot wire went. On a 3 way switch you aren't splitting coils.


----------



## kn1feparty

I know dick about wiring, but I do still have the stock jack with all the wires still attached. If I post a pic of it later maybe you can tell me what goes where lol.


----------



## kn1feparty

So after stepping back from my frustrations with getting this thing put together, I spent some time with my RGA7 yesterday. In a totally DERP epiphany, I realized that at that very moment I held in my hands the answers to all of my problems. The 7 is equipped with a set of Blackouts, the same barrel style output jack, and the same stock Ibanez 3-way switch.

Needless to say, I spent a few minutes facepalming myself last night.


----------



## donray1527

This time next year we will be in the "let the RG9 mods begin" thread apparently


----------



## mr_rainmaker

blacksgslayer said:


> This time next year we will be in the "let the RG9 mods begin" thread apparently




we can only HOPE.


----------



## kn1feparty

The RG8's stock bridge is one of its most endearing features. Why would you want to change it other than for aesthetic purposes?


----------



## kn1feparty

blacksgslayer said:


> This time next year we will be in the "let the RG9 mods begin" thread apparently



and I'll still be trying to get the pickups in my RG8 

I did make the route mods necessary to get the pups physically into the guitar this evening, so that is significant progress. Now if I can just figure out how to wire them...


----------



## donray1527

kn1feparty said:


> and I'll still be trying to get the pickups in my RG8
> 
> I did make the route mods necessary to get the pups physically into the guitar this evening, so that is significant progress. Now if I can just figure out how to wire them...



Lmfao. Yeah I'm gonna have the same trouble, most likely.


----------



## donray1527

So how would one go about getting an ebony fretboard on this beast? Would that even be possible without buying a new neck?


----------



## Chuck

Yeah new neck or fretboard dye.


----------



## Chuck

And good luck finding a 8 string, ebony boarded neck that will fit


----------



## kris_jammage

I am so torn between what pickups to get for mine!

I've been thinking of a Lace Deathbar/X-Bar combo. Not too expensive but I dont have experience with them and I'm finding it hard to commit to the purchase. Also I was just thinking of biting the bullet and getting a set of EMG 808X's. Cant really go wrong with EMG's and the price aint bad, but I'd prefer a more versatile sound.

The new Seymour Duncan 8 string range is looking promising, I said to myself if they put out those active sized Distortions that I would definately get a set, but now I'm having second thoughts and also considering going all out and getting a set of Lundgren M8C's, despite the price! Alos I just emailed Lundgren about the possibility of doing them in white, dont hold much hope for a yes on that but no harm in asking!

I definately want something that will be a straight drop in swap for the current pickups as I dont want to have to get custom rings or change the look of the guitar too much.

DAMN CHOICES!


----------



## kn1feparty

At this point, part of me is wishing I had gone with the DA8/PAF8 combo, but I know I'll be happy once I hear the EMGs.


----------



## gnarlwinslow

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TBBRSnwqVdA&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Has anyone happened to hear/view this video. I found it in another thread on here. This dude has kind of changed my mind with how urgent replacing the pickups is on my priority list of things to do with my rg8 when it arrives. 

Granted he's using the vsts and not a regular amp, I have no beef with the stock pickups if they can produce this kind of tone. Maybe I'll go straight to refinishing.........


----------



## donray1527

I have a demo of my new 5150 with the stock rg8. I don't think the stock pups sound too bad. 
Here it is... Just skip to the end to hear the rg8


----------



## donray1527

^ skip to 5:35 for Rg8


----------



## kn1feparty

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TBBR...e_gdata_player
> 
> Has anyone happened to hear/view this video. I found it in another thread on here. This dude has kind of changed my mind with how urgent replacing the pickups is on my priority list of things to do with my rg8 when it arrives.
> 
> Granted he's using the vsts and not a regular amp, I have no beef with the stock pickups if they can produce this kind of tone. Maybe I'll go straight to refinishing.........




Sounds awesome, but EQ'd to hell and back based on my personal experiences with the stock pups. They were way too boomy in the low end for my taste.


----------



## gnarlwinslow

Yeah, I can understand people wanting to personalize their guitars with whichever pickups because its just cool and fun. But for anyone that thinks these pickups are "terrible", I definitely don't belief this to be the case. I honestly prefer the sound of these over EMG's 808s, I'll even go that far. To each their own I suppose though.

I'll probably still eventually throw some pickup's in because I like to tinker.


----------



## kn1feparty

They aren't terrible by any means, and a significant improvement over the garbage Lo-Z actives in the RGAs, but they aren't what I want out of this guitar. Like I said, it's all about personal taste.


----------



## jimwratt

All I've heard about the stock pickups is that they're muddy on the 8th string. Are there any adjustment you can do to improve clarity?


----------



## Hybrid138

Anyone thinking D-Activator bridge/Lace Deathbar neck?


----------



## kn1feparty

jimwratt said:


> All I've heard about the stock pickups is that they're muddy on the 8th string. Are there any adjustment you can do to improve clarity?



They aren't really all that muddy, but they aren't very evenly voiced at all. The low end is just way too loud and overpowers everything that comes out of them.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

Hybrid138 said:


> Anyone thinking D-Activator bridge/Lace Deathbar neck?



someone do it! either one...then post it!


----------



## Hybrid138

I think it would look cool aesthetically. Similar to how people used to have Q-tuners in the neck.


----------



## obZenity

Anyone know of a good place to order a 3 way rotary I can replace my tone knob with? The one I can get from All Parts you apparently have to wrap the wire around the shaft (whatever that means) and can sometimes be an issue. I decided I'm going to pull the blade switch and tone pot and just put a rotary in.


----------



## donray1527

I'm thinking about finding a local luthier and paying him to customize my rg8 with a lot of things at one time. Pick guard, pickup swap, paint professionally Ferrari red  gotta find one in KY though.


----------



## donray1527

So here is what I emailed the luthier I found "I have a brand new Ibanez 8'string guitar. I have been looking for a good luthier in my area to do some modifications to it. I want to refinish the body Matte black, with the headstock to match with a replacement ibanez logo. I would like a new pickup installed, an EMG 808 to be exact. I want a pick guard installed as well, that only has the holes cut for the bridge pickup (the neck pickup would be removed completely) and the volume knob. The pick guard (black) would have to be custom cut, because I have looked for months and can't find a production 8 string aftermarket pick guard. I also want to die the rosewood fretboard very dark, black if possible." And I also attached some picks of an rg that looks similar to what I explained. I'm hoping for a quote soon.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

my email to a luthier will read...

i have a brand new ibanez rg8...could you turn it into a 2228?


----------



## gnarlwinslow

Why stop there? Send him a pick of an RG9, and just say "This please."


----------



## donray1527

I switched from red to matte black because of how awesome tony mcalpines looks lol


----------



## kn1feparty

After listening to me bitch and encouraging me along for the last couple of weeks, you guys deserve a picture. 







Mods so far include:
White EMG 808X pickups
White switch tip
Black/white strat style hat knobs
Black Switchcraft output jack (couldn't find a white one lol)
Currently using EB 10-74 Slinkys

Loving the shit out of this thing now. Sounds just as good as I expected and then some. I did put a tiny scratch in the clear between the pickups while grinding out the routes with the Dremel, but I am planning to get a 2-ply black/white pickguard made for it that will cover that up. Waiting to hear back from a few different luthiers in the city about that. Hopefully I get some good news. I'll probably stain the fretboard and have a white GraphTech nut made by whoever ends up doing the pickguard, too.


----------



## Ocara-Jacob

^This wins. Me gusta.


----------



## jobarnrd

I like the nobs! How was the fit? Would there be enough room for another 9v in the cavity?


----------



## kn1feparty

Thanks guys. Also got a white Cliplock strap for it but haven't put it on yet.

@jobarnrd - I don't think there's any way I could squeeze another battery in there, but honestly, the X series do not need to be 18v modded. They are frigging gloriously tight and responsive and everything I hoped they would be as is. I think they would sound weird running at 18. As soon as I get a tone dialed in on the XT that I really like I'll get a clip up.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

^ ok, lets hear them badboyz...


----------



## donray1527

Looks like tosins 2228 kinda


----------



## TerminalFunction

Wow. That's nice! I definitely need to get those volume/tone knobs!  Pups are looking nice!


----------



## jimwratt

Killswitch? I'm not sure how that works with actives though.


----------



## Konfyouzd

@knifeparty - that guitar is FOINE! (Pulled out my '90s R&B dictionary for that one)


----------



## Konfyouzd

jimwratt said:


> Killswitch? I'm not sure how that works with actives though.


 
The same as always. You make the hot and ground of the output jack touch momentarily...


----------



## kn1feparty

Konfyouzd said:


> @knifeparty - that guitar is FOINE! (Pulled out my '90s R&B dictionary for that one)



lol thx dude. Still debating on doing the faux binding or sticking with the less is more approach. I had originally thought about doing white tuners when I eventually change them out but decided against it. I am definitely going to get a pickguard made somehow somewhere similar to this with the white bottom ply. I think it will set it off so hard.


----------



## Gram negative

kn1feparty said:


> lol thx dude. Still debating on doing the faux binding or sticking with the less is more approach. I had originally thought about doing white tuners when I eventually change them out but decided against it. I am definitely going to get a pickguard made somehow somewhere similar to this with the white bottom ply. I think it will set it off so hard.




I had that same Idea, doing a black and white theme with my Ibanez 8 string. I have pearl topped knobs, and I was thinking the other day that a two ply black and white PG would look sweet. 

i would want the reverse, however. I want a white PG with a black bottom ply.


----------



## himself138

kn1feparty said:


> After listening to me bitch and encouraging me along for the last couple of weeks, you guys deserve a picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mods so far include:
> White EMG 808X pickups
> White switch tip
> Black/white strat style hat knobs
> Black Switchcraft output jack (couldn't find a white one lol)
> Currently using EB 10-74 Slinkys
> 
> Loving the shit out of this thing now. Sounds just as good as I expected and then some. I did put a tiny scratch in the clear between the pickups while grinding out the routes with the Dremel, but I am planning to get a 2-ply black/white pickguard made for it that will cover that up. Waiting to hear back from a few different luthiers in the city about that. Hopefully I get some good news. I'll probably stain the fretboard and have a white GraphTech nut made by whoever ends up doing the pickguard, too.




hey man i just got the guitar last week and i got emg 808 for it. the installation was pretty easy only thing is i had to solder the wire to the stock output jack. but the prob is the pickups sound kinda weak and muddy. in the instructions they said to use a stereo 152b jack. only thing is i dunno if the ibanez is a stereo or a mono. and maybe that the reason why it sounds like it does.


----------



## Go To Bed Jessica

You haven't got your signal and earth wires mixed up, have you? Try swapping them over and see what happens.


----------



## thebunfather

Ordered my white RG8 on evilbay yesterday. Spent a good 3-4 hours reading this mod thread and putting together ideas for my mods. I'm thinking:

-Match the headstock with white vinyl and new Ibanez logo
-binding on the body and headstock. I don't think I'll do black though. Maybe a nice dark blue. Can I get a blue Ibby logo?
-Pickups... Not sure what I'm gonna go with yet. I might wait to see what Duncan comes out with in the next month or so. Maybe a set of 808x's, though.

Damn, I'm gonna be spending some time and $ on this!!

Edit: cobalt blue Ibanez decal ordered


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

@himself138 - Actives are never drop in replacements for passives - you have to swap out the jack and the pots, as well - right now, the pickups are always getting power, so the battery will drain much faster (the stereo jack acts as the on-off switch) and the muddiness is because of the wrong pots.


----------



## Chuck

thebunfather said:


> Ordered my white RG8 on evilbay yesterday. Spent a good 3-4 hours reading this mod thread and putting together ideas for my mods. I'm thinking:
> 
> -Match the headstock with white vinyl and new Ibanez logo
> -binding on the body and headstock. I don't think I'll do black though. Maybe a nice dark blue. Can I get a blue Ibby logo?
> -Pickups... Not sure what I'm gonna go with yet. I might wait to see what Duncan comes out with in the next month or so. Maybe a set of 808x's, though.
> 
> Damn, I'm gonna be spending some time and $ on this!!



But with the guitar only being $400 its so awesome. 

I'll probably get one of these soon, not sure though.


----------



## thebunfather

Misery Theory said:


> But with the guitar only being $400 its so awesome.
> 
> I'll probably get one of these soon, not sure though.



^^ This! Yeah, at that pricepoint, I feel obligated to mod the shit out of it.


----------



## kn1feparty

himself138 said:


> hey man i just got the guitar last week and i got emg 808 for it. the installation was pretty easy only thing is i had to solder the wire to the stock output jack. but the prob is the pickups sound kinda weak and muddy. in the instructions they said to use a stereo 152b jack. only thing is i dunno if the ibanez is a stereo or a mono. and maybe that the reason why it sounds like it does.



The stock jack is stereo, but I opted to go with a higher quality replacement. Try the 18v mod on your 808 to clean it up a bit.


----------



## obZenity

Ordered my Sperzel tuners (black with Perloid buttons) and just working on the pickguard/rotary! Its almost complete finally, then I will actually post a NGD and everything. Still debating if I want to get pinstripe tape and add some binding. . . and if I have the skill to line it up right haha.


----------



## vick1000

Ordered a black RG8 from GC last week, should be here tommorow. Looking at a Deathber for the bridge, and X-bar for the neck. Assuming the stock Pups don't make the cut. Nice thread here, lots of info and great mods.


----------



## himself138

Zeno said:


> @himself138 - Actives are never drop in replacements for passives - you have to swap out the jack and the pots, as well - right now, the pickups are always getting power, so the battery will drain much faster (the stereo jack acts as the on-off switch) and the muddiness is because of the wrong pots.



i used the pots that came with the emgs.


----------



## himself138

kn1feparty said:


> The stock jack is stereo, but I opted to go with a higher quality replacement. Try the 18v mod on your 808 to clean it up a bit.



i was thinking about doing that but that cavity was kinda tight. im gonna bring it to the shop this week for a setup anyway. what jack did you end up buying


----------



## kn1feparty

himself138 said:


> i was thinking about doing that but that cavity was kinda tight. im gonna bring it to the shop this week for a setup anyway. what jack did you end up buying



I am using a Switchcraft 152B jack. You can also take a look on ebay for a 24v mod battery pack that uses two AA batteries. Wasn't thinking about how small the cavity is when I suggested 18v earlier.


----------



## himself138

kn1feparty said:


> I am using a Switchcraft 152B jack. You can also take a look on ebay for a 24v mod battery pack that uses two AA batteries. Wasn't thinking about how small the cavity is when I suggested 18v earlier.



thanks man for the help.


----------



## himself138

one more thing. i put on the 74 gauge 8 string set and action looks so much higher. would the guitar tech be able to fix that prob


----------



## vick1000

himself138 said:


> one more thing. i put on the 74 gauge 8 string set and action looks so much higher. would the guitar tech be able to fix that prob


 
The nut slots probably need to be widened, any good tech can do it, or you can easily enough. Also the neck relief may be different and out of adjustment, if you put more tension on it with the heavier set.


----------



## markw1313

RGA8 Mods:-
Replaced the pickups with Bare Knuckle Emeralds.
Added a tone pot.
Series/parallel mini-switches.
Upgraded 3-way selector switch.
Switchcraft mono jack socket.

Much better. Tone vastly improved, plus actual dynamics.


----------



## movingpictures

Anyone have a pic with a passive pup installed minus the cover? Curious to see what it looks like..


----------



## thebunfather

movingpictures said:


> Anyone have a pic with a passive pup installed minus the cover? Curious to see what it looks like..



There's a couple buried in this thread. Somewhere...


----------



## vick1000

Well, picked up mine today. A few "factory" defects, such as a blob of what appears to be super glue, right in the center of the headstock. The maple on the neck looks like it was burned before they finished it, in a few spots. Worst of all though, there is a notch in the lower edge of the fretboard, about at the third fret, where it looks like they slipped with the fret cutting saw. They left a nice 1/16" deep and wide gash the thickness of the fretboard.

GC ordered a virgin from their warehouse, and let me take home this.....promiscuous version until my virgin bride arrives. If the next one is the same or worse, I may just grab a 7321, they have two hanging around. I'm not paying full price for what looks like a pawn shop piece, that everone and their brother has had their way with.

Good news is, once I got her home, and cleaned/ set her up, she plays pretty sweet. The action on the two center strings was set so high, they almost ran out of set screw. The wait continues.

EDIT: Just got through spending about two hours dialing in a good tone with it, and getting used to playing it. Tuned it to standard B on the lower 7, and put the 8th to G (I think). Added some limiter and dropped some low EQ. Now it just sings. The stock PuPs are not too bad, but I think Alumitones will be better, clearer anyway. Getting a really tight and choppy chunk now. Running though a Crate GT3500H, Boss GT-3 in the FX loop, into the Crate 4x12 (Celestion 70/80s, soon to be replaced with Texas Heats).


----------



## MikeSap

got my rg8 today and gutted it. put some cts 500k pots, a switchcraft 3 way blade. dimarzio D-activator 8's, and some circle k strings. when i picked it up, the intonation was way off, the action was high, and the strings buzzed like crazy. i dropped the new electronics in, and put the strings on (10-82) and intonated it a bit. this thing plays and sounds like a dream. the dimarzios are awesome. way better than i had expected! can't wait to get my white one and mod that as well!


----------



## TerminalFunction

MikeyENGL said:


> got my rg8 today and gutted it. put some cts 500k pots, a switchcraft 3 way blade. dimarzio D-activator 8's, and some circle k strings. when i picked it up, the intonation was way off, the action was high, and the strings buzzed like crazy. i dropped the new electronics in, and put the strings on (10-82) and intonated it a bit. this thing plays and sounds like a dream. the dimarzios are awesome. way better than i had expected! can't wait to get my white one and mod that as well!



Nice! Care to post a few pics? I'm thinking about putting in a couple of D activators.


----------



## kris_jammage

Got bored, done this. Cause Star Wars.


----------



## focusbob

Does anyone else find it strange that the tuners have no set screws? I think locking tuners typically have no set screws but all non-locking ones do... Is that why everyone is saying they will install locking tuners? Of course, drilling set screw holes is not the end of the world...


----------



## kentheterrible

Any updates on going with the 18v mod in the existing controls cavity? Trying to decide whether to go with some 808Xs or maybe go passive and get a pickguard made.


----------



## Zhysick

kris_jammage said:


> Got bored, done this. Cause Star Wars.



C'mon man!! For the dark one like yours fits better "Vader's helmet" instead of a clone... clone helmets are for the white one! Hahahaha.

Nice inlays... really like it!!!!!

I'm still thinking if must buy the white or the black one... the black I saw here with the "tele-pickguard" is so amazing, but the white one looks... elegant?

When decide I will do some mods also... I have some in mind that could be interesting


----------



## kris_jammage

Zhysick said:


> C'mon man!! For the dark one like yours fits better "Vader's helmet" instead of a clone... clone helmets are for the white one! Hahahaha.
> 
> Nice inlays... really like it!!!!



Well I think they will go well with white tone/volume knobs and switch tip as well as white pickups and a white strap! Plus a Star Wars Empire Decal, in white, for the body.

I LOVE black and white guitars!


----------



## kn1feparty

kentheterrible said:


> Any updates on going with the 18v mod in the existing controls cavity? Trying to decide whether to go with some 808Xs or maybe go passive and get a pickguard made.



I'm fairly certain there is no way you're gonna fit two 9v batteries in that cavity with a switch and the wiring buss, but like I posted previously, there is a 24v mod battery pack on ebay that uses two AAs.


----------



## mphsc

how are the bridges on these things? Would it be a good idea to get a hipshot retro fit? I'm going swirl....


----------



## PoonMasterMaster

focusbob said:


> Does anyone else find it strange that the tuners have no set screws? I think locking tuners typically have no set screws but all non-locking ones do... Is that why everyone is saying they will install locking tuners? Of course, drilling set screw holes is not the end of the world...



Instead of set screws, Ibanez usually uses tuners with small pegs on the underside that kind of sink into the headstock to keep them set. Here's the best picture I could find


----------



## Zhysick

kn1feparty said:


> I'm fairly certain there is no way you're gonna fit two 9v batteries in that cavity with a switch and the wiring buss, but like I posted previously, there is a 24v mod battery pack on ebay that uses two AAs.



Nice mod pack but... those cannot be AA batteries... AA batteries are only 1,5v... Maybe are those A23 wich are much more little than AA, even AAA...

The important thing is knowing which kind of battery are those before buying to know how easy could be to buy replacement batteries for it.

Don't like sellers how doesn't say the things clearly


----------



## NegaTiveXero

I've decided I'm going to swirl my rg8 when I get it. Purple/Blue/Black might look cool. I'll install D'Activators, a hipshot bridge, schaller locking tuners, DiMarzio Cliplocks and all new electronics. 

I can't wait for my taxes to get here.


----------



## vick1000

OK peeps, make you case for your favorite PuPs, SD Blackouts, Dactivators, or Lace Death/X Bars. I can get a great deal on Blackouts or Dactivators, but the Laces will be a full $200+ shipping.

I fear the Dactivators might be noisey, any opinions?

The Bars may be less noisey.

The SD BOs in my 7 string are middy as all hell.


----------



## Go To Bed Jessica

If it's AAs running into some kind of voltage multiplier (octupler!) arrangement,they might not last a long time before they need changing.

Seems a little crazy to me - but I guess it's down to how much current draw there is.


----------



## Zhysick

No AAs... AAs are bigger than 9v H6 type.


----------



## focusbob

PoonMasterMaster said:


> Instead of set screws, Ibanez usually uses tuners with small pegs on the underside that kind of sink into the headstock to keep them set. Here's the best picture I could find



Thanks for that info! Does that mean that replacement tuners that don't have these small pegs on the underside will not fit? Should all locking tuners (without set screws) fit? 

This is a great forum; for me, a really great thread would be people posting the model number of parts they installed into this guitar, and their review of their fit/quality/etc.


----------



## focusbob

How much of a difference do folks think changing the bridge to a hipshot would make to the tone? It's a pricey upgrade, relatively speaking, relative to the cost of the guitar....

I'm planning to install dactivators, change all the electronics and the tuners. But beyond that it seems to me that getting a different nut/bridge will be cost prohibitive given their benefits (the nut bc there is no graph tech pre-shaped one I am aware of). I installed string saver saddles on my 7 but only because I was breaking strings like crazy, not for tone. The stock nut isn't plastic, right? Looks like Corian.

Edit: to be more specific, I'm planning on getting the replacement electronics through rs guitarworks and some form of locking tuners, brand/model# of successful installs would be appreciated!


----------



## kris_jammage

focusbob said:


> How much of a difference do folks think changing the bridge to a hipshot would make to the tone? It's a pricey upgrade, relatively speaking, relative to the cost of the guitar....
> 
> I'm planning to install dactivators, change all the electronics and the tuners. But beyond that it seems to me that getting a different nut/bridge will be cost prohibitive given their benefits (the nut bc there is no graph tech pre-shaped one I am aware of). I installed string saver saddles on my 7 but only because I was breaking strings like crazy, not for tone. The stock nut isn't plastic, right? Looks like Corian.
> 
> Edit: to be more specific, I'm planning on getting the replacement electronics through rs guitarworks and some form of locking tuners, brand/model# of successful installs would be appreciated!


 
Yeah I cant see a new bridge making enough of a difference to justify paying for one. If I was planning to change it I'd just change the saddles to Graphtech String Savers, although the bridge/saddles on the RG8 are fine, really cant see any issue with them at all.

After a lot of thought, I've decided to leave mine pretty much as it is, except for new pickups and some slight cosmetic mods like my fret inlays and new volume/tones knobs, purely for looks.

Although I'm thinking of picking up a white one as well, just for shits and giggles!


----------



## mphsc

So the bridges are worth a shit? I'm grabbing to mod the hell out of for a back-up but don't want to drop the cash on a Hipshot unless necessary. Maybe I just power coat the saddles.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

Hmm considering one of these as first 8. I want a pickguard on it. 


Ever since I picked up my rg350 xmas 2011, I find it hard to like an rg without a pickguard. Pickguards just feel so classy. I don't want to drill into a new guitar though D: suggestions?


----------



## focusbob

One more tuner related question: can anyone with more tuner knowledgee than me comment on how the stock tuners compare to aftermarket (non locking) tuners? And/or have any info on them (gear ratio, materials) that would allow for such a comparison? I don't want to go through the trouble of changing something that doesn't need to be changed.


----------



## donray1527

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> Hmm considering one of these as first 8. I want a pickguard on it.
> 
> 
> Ever since I picked up my rg350 xmas 2011, I find it hard to like an rg without a pickguard. Pickguards just feel so classy. I don't want to drill into a new guitar though D: suggestions?



Double sided tape. Thats what im going to do.

I might even drill screw holes and glue on fake screw heads to make it look real. lol


----------



## donray1527

I just ordered some uncut pickgaurd material from guitarfetish.com it was pretty cheap


----------



## mphsc

Just bought one & shipped it to Livewire Guitars. Going for a 




sort of feel. 

Going passive with swirled active covers, now if I knew if I needed a Hipshot or if this bridge is worth a shit.


----------



## FrostyTheDroMan

blacksgslayer said:


> Double sided tape. Thats what im going to do.
> 
> I might even drill screw holes and glue on fake screw heads to make it look real. lol



This is the silliest, most retarded thing I've ever heard...  Do a search for a luthier close to where you live and just get a real pickguard made and installed...


----------



## MikeH

So the several people that I've seen do this, including professional musicians, are retarded for doing a reversible mod on a guitar, instead of drilling holes in it? Makes sense.


----------



## FrostyTheDroMan

Did they also glue on fake screw heads?!? Thats the retarded part. If you're going to go to that extent, just get it done right.


----------



## MikeSap

It all comes down to personal preference. Everyone is entitled to their personal opinion. I, myself, have been considering making a pickguard and using glued screwheads myself. I go through gear like crazy and having an irreversable mod like a bunch of screw holes all over the guitar brings down the value as not every buyer is interested in the same aesthetics. I learned that the hard way on several occasions


----------



## MikeH

FrostyTheDroMan said:


> Did they also glue on fake screw heads?!? Thats the retarded part. If you're going to go to that extent, just get it done right.



If they want the aesthetic property, but don't want the irreversible damage, then I see no reason why that's stupid. If you don't like it, don't do it to your guitar. Next issue, please.


----------



## donray1527

FrostyTheDroMan said:


> This is the silliest, most retarded thing I've ever heard...  Do a search for a luthier close to where you live and just get a real pickguard made and installed...



Maybe I want to change it up down the road. Maybe I don't want someone drilling into my new guitar? Doesn't seem retarded to me.


----------



## Orsinium

All I know is someone needs to get those Ionizer pickups and try them out, I have the D'activators and they are phenomenal but I wish I waited for the Ionizer's


----------



## mphsc

so should we use the .125 or .175 Hipshot bridge on this model?


----------



## kn1feparty

The bridge on these things is solid. I see no reason to change it other than for aesthetic purposes.


----------



## Santuzzo

FrostyTheDroMan said:


> This is the silliest, most retarded thing I've ever heard...  Do a search for a luthier close to where you live and just get a real pickguard made and installed...





FrostyTheDroMan said:


> Did they also glue on fake screw heads?!? Thats the retarded part. If you're going to go to that extent, just get it done right.



 

Just let everyone do with their own guitar as they please. Just because you would not do the same thing to your guitar, does not mean it's retarded.


----------



## FrostyTheDroMan

jobarnrd said:


> Double sided tape for now. Thanks! Still to make a template out of this as a stencil. I have enough plastic for 3 more.





Santuzzo said:


> Just let everyone do with their own guitar as they please. Just because you would not do the same thing to your guitar, does not mean it's retarded.



No kidding, people can do whatever they want to their own guitars but I can still have an opinion about it that not everyone is going to agree with. I don't get why everyone is getting so butt hurt. I understand not wanting to drill into your guitar, but I still think gluing fake screw heads to a pickguard is cheesy. You're more than welcome to disagree.


----------



## Santuzzo

FrostyTheDroMan said:


> No kidding, people can do whatever they want to their own guitars but I can still have an opinion about it that not everyone is going to agree with. I don't get why everyone is getting so butt hurt. I understand not wanting to drill into your guitar, but I still think gluing fake screw heads to a pickguard is cheesy. You're more than welcome to disagree.



I think you're missing the point.

Of course it's cool if you disagree, but disagreeing, not liking something, or thinking something is cheesy is one thing, calling it 'retarded' is another thing, though, at least in my book ....


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi

Santuzzo said:


> I think you're missing the point.
> 
> Of course it's cool if you disagree, but disagreeing, not liking something, or thinking something is cheesy is one thing, calling it 'retarded' is another thing, though, at least in my book ....


This is something I agree with 100%.

Quite some time ago I realized this when talking about bands, making a difference between saying "I don't like them" and "They suck".

Not to mention the whole gay and retarded thing. Why would people still use these words in a derogatory sense? Are most of us not more aware and well informed than that?


----------



## donray1527

Yeah calling something retarded, especially something that someone really cares about, is just a huge dick move. Using words like in a derogatory fashion just makes you look like a huge asshole. 
Anyways, are there any demos of the x bars in an rg8 floating around?


----------



## MikeSap

mphsc said:


> so should we use the .125 or .175 Hipshot bridge on this model?



As far as i know, a hipshot bridge will not fit the rg8 correctly. The string through holes aren't in the same spots. I've seen a few posts from people saying that the hipshot 8 bridges won't fit withough extensive drilling. You might want to try contacting hipshot and seeing if they'll retrofit a custom bridge plate


----------



## jobarnrd

I'm going to have to do a new nrg8day when I get these bkp aftermaths and of course new pg.


----------



## rekab

Just a tease for now..


----------



## Estilo

FrostyTheDroMan said:


> No kidding, people can do whatever they want to their own guitars but I can still have an opinion about it that not everyone is going to agree with. I don't get why everyone is getting so butt hurt. I understand not wanting to drill into your guitar, but I still think gluing fake screw heads to a pickguard is cheesy. You're more than welcome to disagree.



Your are a classic example of someone who obviously wasn't raised up properly .


----------



## himself138

so i got that 24v battery mod for the emg 808 and oh my... fixed the muddy and weak sound. pickups are way to hot now!


----------



## mphsc

Mine should arrive tomorrow to Livewire. Then its PAW swirl pick-up covers included over passive pickups, green hipshot baseplate w/chrome saddles & green Ibanez logo. Fawk.


----------



## MikeSap




----------



## MobiusR

https://soundcloud.com/mobiusr/you-p...essed-up-a-ion


My Ion Dissonance cover (its eh to me).

I personally think the stock pickups are amazing, usually stock pickups (especially 8 string) suck alot.

I will be switching them out when I get the chance, but I'm posting this for everyone who is wondering on stock pickups!


----------



## vick1000

MobiusR said:


> https://soundcloud.com/mobiusr/you-p...essed-up-a-ion
> 
> 
> My Ion Dissonance cover (its eh to me).
> 
> I personally think the stock pickups are amazing, usually stock pickups (especially 8 string) suck alot.
> 
> I will be switching them out when I get the chance, but I'm posting this for everyone who is wondering on stock pickups!


 
Linky no worky.


----------



## loopjunkie

I'll just leave this here...?


----------



## loopjunkie

And maybe this one over here


----------



## Konfyouzd

whoa whoa whoa... what the hell? i leave for a week and everyone has done some ridiculous mods! lookin' good guys!


----------



## TerminalFunction

MikeyENGL said:


>



Now wait, what's this? Looks incredibly nice and think I'd need some more pics plz.


----------



## HurrDurr

Woah, this is really inspiring me to hop on the RG8 train and get me one. All these look sick. I was actually thinking of vinyl wrapping my entire guitar. I don't know how to get it to fit the curves on the side and back of the body though. I want to use one whole piece to wrap the back and sides of the body in black and cover up the seams on the front face with a white vinyl face. It'll look SUPER classy imo.


----------



## mphsc

so where do we get a pickguard? I want it less the 5-way slot.


----------



## vick1000

HurrDurr said:


> Woah, this is really inspiring me to hop on the RG8 train and get me one. All these look sick. I was actually thinking of vinyl wrapping my entire guitar. I don't know how to get it to fit the curves on the side and back of the body though. I want to use one whole piece to wrap the back and sides of the body in black and cover up the seams on the front face with a white vinyl face. It'll look SUPER classy imo.


 
Top Flite Monokote | Opaque Colors

Notice they have pearl coats and metallic as well.


----------



## rekab

So I'm debating on Paf or Ionizer single in the neck. Luckily I've got both lol


----------



## Konfyouzd

Ooh... I like that.


----------



## donray1527

Do the single.  it would stand out a little from the crowd


----------



## rekab

It's getting emg style covers anyhow but I love me some single coil sounds so ill have to give it a bit more thought


----------



## HurrDurr

Yeah, single coils in the neck always look classy.


----------



## obZenity

Now I'm stuck between keeping my EMG 808x (ivory) in my black RG8, or getting the Duncan Distortions with active housing. . . decisions.


----------



## kris_jammage

obZenity said:


> Now I'm stuck between keeping my EMG 808x (ivory) in my black RG8, or getting the Duncan Distortions with active housing. . . decisions.


 
Same as myself man. I want white pickups for mine, I can easily get white EMG 808x's and be done with it! But, I'm waiting to hear back from the SD Custom shop on wether they can do the Distortions in white. I'd prefer the Distortions but depending on price I may just have to get the 808x's.


----------



## rekab

Just another tease for now. There's an Ionizer in the Bridge and Ionizer Single in the neck.. Now just a few more tweaks and it'll be complete


----------



## wwjfd

Ibeenhad?


----------



## loopjunkie

Ok a little update on my Frankenstein project.... Got the bodywork all done, it has been primed and this is it with a "guide coat" so when we final sand for paint we can see any high or low spots.

We shaped the bottom horn a bit, filled the neck pickup, filled the rear control cavity, made the arm cutaway a bit more extreme, and made cutaways around the horns Kind of like this ......


----------



## Chuck

Are you gonna get a pickguard and put the controls under that?


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

Misery Theory said:


> Are you gonna get a pickguard and put the controls under that?



i think he's gonna cut a big hole in the center and make it an acoustic...





haha...cant wait to see what the plans are.


----------



## Chuck

lmao


SWEET


----------



## kris_jammage

So I'm waiting to hear back from Seymour Duncan regarding custom Distortion 8's. I want white pickups for my RG8, I will not compromise on this! Haha! I figure if I cant get the Distortions in white I'll grab some 808x's in white and stick them in. And to be honest I'm not too pushed on what exact pickups go in, but I would prefer passives.

BUT, I saw recently in this thread that someone got some pickup covers from mojotone.com and they worked a thread as covers for their passive pickups. I was thinking maybe I could get a set of these and paint them white. That way I wont be limited on what pickups I can get(at least colour wise).

Has anyone painted active covers? If so, can you share your experience, do's, dont's?

Cheers!


----------



## rekab

kris_jammage said:


> Has anyone painted active covers? If so, can you share your experience, do's, dont's?



See my post above
Passives under mojotone covers painted neon blue. 
Do's: Test fit before painting. Ionizers do not work without a ton of trimming to the covers. 
Don't: matter if you're black or white - MJ


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

i would def spray clear on them after you paint them the color you want...

...make sure its several coats of some heavy duty stuff so it wont chip as easy.


----------



## rekab

M3CHK1LLA said:


> i would def spray clear on them after you paint them color you want...
> 
> ...make sure its several coats of some heavy duty stuff so it wont chip as easy.



I agree. I didn't clearcoat mine because I wanted zero shine but I'm sure it won't last long until I have to redo them


----------



## loopjunkie

So I did this tonight =0


----------



## loopjunkie

rekab said:


> I agree. I didn't clearcoat mine because I wanted zero shine but I'm sure it won't last long until I have to redo them



There are Matte finish clears that will give little to no shine but still protect...


----------



## rekab

loopjunkie said:


> There are Matte finish clears that will give little to no shine but still protect...



I'm aware. I paint guitars as well. Just thought I'd check it out this way for awhile to see how it fared. I'm using a unique water based paint that claims to be tough. We'll see about that lol


----------



## loopjunkie

rekab said:


> I'm aware. I paint guitars as well. Just thought I'd check it out this way for awhile to see how it fared. I'm using a unique water based paint that claims to be tough. We'll see about that lol



cool cool bro i hope it lasts longer then the guitar =) nothing but the best bro


----------



## kris_jammage

rekab said:


> See my post above
> Passives under mojotone covers painted neon blue.
> Do's: Test fit before painting. Ionizers do not work without a ton of trimming to the covers.
> Don't: matter if you're black or white - MJ


 

Gah! How I missed your post I do not know! 

Cheers for the tips lads. I figured I would have to do a clear coat and possibly traet it somehow first to get the paint to stick.

If I decide I'm gonna do it that way I'll make sure everything fits and is ready to go before painting. 

I'm guessing I can just use any generic spray paint and just clear coat on top of that yeah?


----------



## thebunfather

loopjunkie said:


> So I did this tonight =0



How did the Sperzels affect the balance? Just wondering, as I've thought of doing the same.


----------



## kris_jammage

loopjunkie said:


> So I did this tonight =0


 
Hey man, can you post exactly what ones you got? New tuners are on my to-do list! 

Cheers!


----------



## rekab

kris_jammage said:


> Gah! How I missed your post I do not know!
> 
> Cheers for the tips lads. I figured I would have to do a clear coat and possibly traet it somehow first to get the paint to stick.
> 
> If I decide I'm gonna do it that way I'll make sure everything fits and is ready to go before painting.
> 
> I'm guessing I can just use any generic spray paint and just clear coat on top of that yeah?



Basically you'll want to use steel wool to lightly scuff the surface, then a thin cost of primer, paint, and clear. Krylon works well on plastics as does model paint from hobby stores. You can also order automotive paint in spray cans, its more expensive but typically offers more color options


----------



## kris_jammage

rekab said:


> Basically you'll want to use steel wool to lightly scuff the surface, then a thin cost of primer, paint, and clear. Krylon works well on plastics as does model paint from hobby stores. You can also order automotive paint in spray cans, its more expensive but typically offers more color options


 

Cheers man, appreciate the info! 

I'm actually looking forward to starting this. I think I'll get a set of Deactivators and stick them in the covers.


----------



## loopjunkie

thebunfather said:


> How did the Sperzels affect the balance? Just wondering, as I've thought of doing the same.



I won't know till by body comes back from the paint shop.... 

As far as model, I called sperzel and they set me up with a custom set that are overbored to .079.


----------



## loopjunkie

OK I think this will be my final design? Its just a mock up for the paint shop. The white will be pearl and the grey and black will also have the pearl over it.... I know I know, AAL fanboy much? Anyways like the design or does it need anything?


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

^ needs a killswitch...


----------



## I_CUM_BLOOD

Has anyone tried stripping this and actually liked the wood grain?


----------



## loopjunkie

I_CUM_BLOOD said:


> Has anyone tried stripping this and actually liked the wood grain?



The bare wood has a "resin"? On it and didn't look bad, but if you sand through that resin it has a very cheap basswood look. The grain is pretty plain but would probably look ok with something semi-translucent.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

I_CUM_BLOOD said:


> Has anyone tried stripping this and actually liked the wood grain?





loopjunkie said:


> The bare wood has a "resin"? On it and didn't look bad, but if you sand through that resin it has a very cheap basswood look. The grain is pretty plain but would probably look ok with something semi-translucent.



mine was spalted maple...i didnt like it cause it looked cheap, so i painted it white again.


----------



## FrostyTheDroMan

Kind of overdue, but here's a sample of my RG8 right out of the box. Like everyone has said, the stock pickups aren't bad at all. I've got some white DiMarzio D-Activators that I haven't put in yet but I'll take some pics and post a sample when they get installed and I've got a chance to record. 

This is an intro for another song I'm working on. Definitely no Meshuggah influence here at all... haha 
https://soundcloud.com/davidborer/abyss


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi

loopjunkie said:


> OK I think this will be my final design? Its just a mock up for the paint shop. The white will be pearl and the grey and black will also have the pearl over it.... I know I know, AAL fanboy much? Anyways like the design or does it need anything?


I really like the body design but there's something about having a black headstock on a white guitar that doesn't do it for me. Not that I find it ugly or anything...just something that's not quite to my taste personally.


----------



## jonajon91

I guess if this is relevant anywhere, it is relevant here.
My friend is picking up the S8 next week and is going to be fitting some DiMarzio Pups (the ones on the tosin sig). 

any thoughts or comments?


----------



## JEngelking

jonajon91 said:


> I guess if this is relevant anywhere, it is relevant here.
> My friend is picking up the S8 next week and is going to be fitting some DiMarzio Pups (the ones on the tosin sig).
> 
> any thoughts or comments?



Prepare for extra room in the pickup cavities.






In other news, ever since I found this thread some months ago I read through the whole thing and have been keeping up on it ever since. Good stuff happening here. I REALLY wanna try an RG8, see how I get along with 8s.


----------



## mphsc

^ man, there's one on ebay for $299, grab that joint. Worth that amount at least.


----------



## FrostyTheDroMan

I'd highly recommend getting it man. I used to have an Agile Septor 828 ($699) and my RG8 plays better, feels better, and sounds better stock for almost half the price. Great bang for your buck!


----------



## JEngelking

Thanks for the advice guys!



FrostyTheDroMan said:


> I'd highly recommend getting it man. I used to have an Agile Septor 828 ($699) and my RG8 plays better, feels better, and sounds better stock for almost half the price. Great bang for your buck!





mphsc said:


> ^ man, there's one on ebay for $299, grab that joint. Worth that amount at least.



^ Wallet, y u have to b empty?!


----------



## CanniballistiX

I've had my RG8 for about two weeks. The pickups aren't as bad as I had thought, though I'll be switching them and am not sure with what. Perhaps a Lundgren for the bridge and something buttery for the neck.

I did manage to get a decent recording with it, how does it sound? I am still dialing in a tone and this is a PodXT so I'm more limited than you guys with a PodHD or AxeFX II. 

https://soundcloud.com/canniballistix/passage-1-storms-at-sea


----------



## FrostyTheDroMan

CanniballistiX said:


> I've had my RG8 for about two weeks. The pickups aren't as bad as I had thought, though I'll be switching them and am not sure with what. Perhaps a Lundgren for the bridge and something buttery for the neck.
> 
> I did manage to get a decent recording with it, how does it sound? I am still dialing in a tone and this is a PodXT so I'm more limited than you guys with a PodHD or AxeFX II.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/canniballistix/passage-1-storms-at-sea



Cool song man! I think your tone is pretty good, just maybe make it a little louder in the mix. What interface and program do you use to record?


----------



## CanniballistiX

FrostyTheDroMan said:


> Cool song man! I think your tone is pretty good, just maybe make it a little louder in the mix. What interface and program do you use to record?


 
RG8 -> PodXT via USB -> PC running FL Studio 10 for Drums and Vegas 9 (LOL) for tracking/mixing. I am making the most out of older hardware until this summer when I'll be upgrading.

Thanks so much for your feedback, I really appreciate it!


----------



## mphsc

Thought I should leave this here. More to come...

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...s/227867-rg8-mods-swirliffic-yet-another.html


----------



## rekab

Ionizer Humbucker in Bridge
Ionizer Single in Neck
Painted EMG Style Covers (matching tuner accents and knobs)
008-073 Circle K Strings Tuned GDGCFBbDG

I'm done with it for now. I'm still deciding if I like the pickups or not. They sound great, but I can't help but wonder about other options


----------



## mphsc

do the bridge baseplate in blue and POW, looks great man.


----------



## rekab

mphsc said:


> do the bridge baseplate in blue and POW, looks great man.


 
I'm exploring that as well. Paint won't hold up to the wear in that area but I know a guy who does some great powdercoating so hopefully in the near future I'll have him do some work. 
Just noticed: That lower knob looks funny in the pictures but it was shadowed a bit.. Definitely the same color blue


----------



## madcansoul

i don't know if any of you had this problem but i bought some sd blackouts and they don't even fit in the p-u cavities!


----------



## rekab

madcansoul said:


> i don't know if any of you had this problem but i bought some sd blackouts and they don't even fit in the p-u cavities!



It's a known issue. You'll only have to sand out about .5 millimeter on each side to get them in


----------



## madcansoul

rekab said:


> It's a known issue. You'll only have to sand out about .5 millimeter on each side to get them in




thanx Rekab but i'm not really sure i want to mess with that! I usually screw up little fixes like that ahahah! But a quick one for you man are the mojotones p-u covers a perfect fit like the original p-u? I might go passive with p-u covers...

also are those the good ones? Mojotone EMG Style 2-Hole Mount Soapbar Bass Pickup Cover Black (5 String)


----------



## rekab

madcansoul said:


> thanx Rekab but i'm not really sure i want to mess with that! I usually screw up little fixes like that ahahah! But a quick one for you man are the mojotones p-u covers a perfect fit like the original p-u? I might go passive with p-u covers...
> 
> also are those the good ones? Mojotone EMG Style 2-Hole Mount Soapbar Bass Pickup Cover Black (5 String)



That's them
They need just a little sanding to the body as well as some trimming to fit over the passives properly. Nothing is really a drop in super easy option but its not nearly as hard as it seems either. Just be patient and take your time with it.


----------



## loopjunkie

So took these at the body shop last night, the pearl is heard to get pics of....


----------



## mphsc

awesome, route of for a trem.


----------



## m4rK

just finished my headstock this morning. this is how they should look from the factory.

I dyed my fretboard black, crappy pic..





then.










the logo should piss off the purists!


----------



## Santuzzo

^ 
awesome!!! matching headstock mod looks fantastic!!!


----------



## loopjunkie

mphsc said:


> awesome, route of for a trem.



Yeah that's cool, but where would the pickup go then?


----------



## Whipsy77

Do the fret inlays on theses RG8's come off easliy enough?? I really like the look of a fret board without inlays but don't want to hack the fretboard up


----------



## bondical

m4rK said:


> just finished my headstock this morning. this is how they should look from the factory.
> 
> I dyed my fretboard black, crappy pic..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the logo should piss off the purists!



dude is that the prestige logo from bestdecals.com? im also looking to paint the headstock white and i wanna know that the logo fits on the headstock


----------



## m4rK

Yeah, it is. Not a very good quality decal. I wanted just lettering so i will replace it eventually.
To they guy asking on fret markers. Black dye kills them dead. Mine are nonexistant after dying them..


----------



## Whipsy77

m4rK said:


> Yeah, it is. Not a very good quality decal. I wanted just lettering so i will replace it eventually.
> To they guy asking on fret markers. Black dye kills them dead. Mine are nonexistant after dying them..



Thanks, Ill try dying them..


----------



## FromTheMausoleum

So mine(black RG8) will be here in around 2 and a half weeks, after reading this thread as a whole (took me about an hour and a half) I'm going to go with a Wood Grain Vinyl Film Sheet Rolls - Burlwood Dark as a pick guard, white Ionizer bridge and neck pickups that will be here in about a week (eventually make a spot for the single coil), a black DiMarzio cliplock, a Mighty Mite Guitar Barrel Knobs Black with Pearl Inlay | eBay , and eventually add in a killswitch near the upper horn.

Thank you all for this wonderful thread and all of the troubleshooting that came with it! Can't wait to show you guys the results!


----------



## gnarlwinslow

I posted this in the Luthiery section but didn't get a whole lot of feedback. Shoulda put it here in the first place with all the RG8 love.

"I have an RG8 glossy black. My plan was to refinish this guitar from the start and adding a veneer top, possibly walnut or spalted maple. I'm wondering if anyone has tried sanding down just the guitar top only. This is my plan and then to do a black edged natural burst (with dye, not paint). I would like to try this but wonder if anyone has ever gone this route with leaving the back and sides of the guitar intact with original paint. I've seen a few tutorials if it being done on some acoustics. Just curious of some solid body results."


----------



## MetalBuddah

Damn, these are all looking great!!!

Making me really want some money right now


----------



## gnarlwinslow

m4rK said:


> To they guy asking on fret markers. Black dye kills them dead. Mine are nonexistant after dying them..



What kind of dye did you use? I've seen some people saying quite the opposite about them, covering the fret markers, but yours looks perfect.


----------



## m4rK

gnarlwinslow said:


> What kind of dye did you use? I've seen some people saying quite the opposite about them, covering the fret markers, but yours looks perfect.



I used minwax express color wiping stain "onyx". Its mean! I did 3 coats and its holding on strong.


----------



## mphsc

That's my rosewood board second one down.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

gnarlwinslow said:


> I posted this in the Luthiery section but didn't get a whole lot of feedback. Shoulda put it here in the first place with all the RG8 love.
> 
> "I have an RG8 glossy black. My plan was to refinish this guitar from the start and adding a veneer top, possibly walnut or spalted maple. I'm wondering if anyone has tried sanding down just the guitar top only. This is my plan and then to do a black edged natural burst (with dye, not paint). I would like to try this but wonder if anyone has ever gone this route with leaving the back and sides of the guitar intact with original paint. I've seen a few tutorials if it being done on some acoustics. Just curious of some solid body results."



I feel like this'd be doable, just mask off the sides of the body and be careful when sanding. The only problem I can really see is matching the shade of black from the side of the guitar to the edge of the burst.

Seems like a really cool idea, though!


----------



## gnarlwinslow

Zeno said:


> I feel like this'd be doable, just mask off the sides of the body and be careful when sanding. The only problem I can really see is matching the shade of black from the side of the guitar to the edge of the burst.
> 
> Seems like a really cool idea, though!



Yeah for matching I may just use pin striping for a binding. Or possibly not even do black. We'll see how I'm its looking after I get the veneer on.


----------



## Poltergeist

Sup guys, I've never had a guitar modded in my life. So I'm a bit indecisive on what aspects would be worth the spend on improving my RG8. Just a few quick questions...

Tuners: Have no clue what brands are good.. What are the benefits of having Locking tuners over the stock ones? Will they keep the longevity of the string to stay in tune longer? 

Nut: Are they rather universal for 8 strings? Will getting a fancy nut help with intonation? I dont see many on the net, was wondering if anyone has any recommendations for this kind of guitar.

I know some of my questions may sound noobish, It's just I've never looked into modding my guitars until now. Obviously pick up swap is very essential, which I'm set on the DiMarzio Ionizer 8's.. Anyways, any advice/recommendations would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## FromTheMausoleum

Poltergeist said:


> Sup guys, I've never had a guitar modded in my life. So I'm a bit indecisive on what aspects would be worth the spend on improving my RG8. Just a few quick questions...
> 
> Tuners: Have no clue what brands are good.. What are the benefits of having Locking tuners over the stock ones? Will they keep the longevity of the string to stay in tune longer?
> 
> Nut: Are they rather universal for 8 strings? Will getting a fancy nut help with intonation? I dont see many on the net, was wondering if anyone has any recommendations for this kind of guitar.
> 
> I know some of my questions may sound noobish, It's just I've never looked into modding my guitars until now. Obviously pick up swap is very essential, which I'm set on the DiMarzio Ionizer 8's.. Anyways, any advice/recommendations would be greatly appreciated.




I would also like to know what tuners would work best for the RG8 as some of the tuning machines on other 7+8 strings that I've played don't handle keeping the heavier strings in tune.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

So...I was thinking about getting an RG8 and converting it to be like an 8-string JEM777 in that fluorescent pink color (you guys know what I'm talking about). But damn, I'm going to need to some help on this...

I was debating on dying the fretboard too (like what m4rk did). Painting it all pink, then swapping out the pickups for Ionizers since I like them wayyyy more than the D-Activators. (Also was going to check with Dimarzio about maybe getting a custom set made. But I doubt they would do it.) No middle pickup, no need for it.


----------



## MetalBuddah

Wings of Obsidian said:


> So...I was thinking about getting an RG8 and converting it to be like an 8-string JEM777 in that fluorescent pink color (you guys know what I'm talking about). But damn, I'm going to need to some help on this...
> 
> I was debating on dying the fretboard too (like what m4rk did). Painting it all pink, then swapping out the pickups for Ionizers since I like them wayyyy more than the D-Activators. (Also was going to check with Dimarzio about maybe getting a custom set made. But I doubt they would do it.) No middle pickup, no need for it.



Already called them and the lady was very adamant about not making a custom color


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

So no pink 8-string pickups? ^^^ ...DAFUQ Dimarzio? Suck it...


----------



## loopjunkie

FromTheMausoleum said:


> I would also like to know what tuners would work best for the RG8 as some of the tuning machines on other 7+8 strings that I've played don't handle keeping the heavier strings in tune.



I put Sperzel locking in mine, but it isn't together yet, so I cant comment on them.


----------



## Robtheripper

Loophow much for the locking? and are they open back? Also where are the best place to get some white ionizers?


----------



## loopjunkie

Robtheripper said:


> Loophow much for the locking? and are they open back? Also where are the best place to get some white ionizers?



They are closed back I want to say the set was less then $100 they also over bored them for me. I have no idea on the ionizers


----------



## facepalm66

I have grover on my 8, holds up the tune pretty well.


----------



## Robtheripper

mine doesnt really fall out of tune often i just really like the look of those open back sperzel's


----------



## Jakelav

Well I had so many upgrades planned and then I found the truss rod nut was in this condition.


----------



## Robtheripper

Damnn did you buy yours used and not know about this?


----------



## goldsteinat0r

Just ordered two sets of .010-.076 (holy hell ) circle K strings! Then I'mma set her up proper and off we go!

I feel like the rest of my guitars are cars and this is a semi.


----------



## FromTheMausoleum

loopjunkie said:


> They are closed back I want to say the set was less then $100 they also over bored them for me. I have no idea on the ionizers



I'm getting my Ionizers special ordered from Sweetwater. Just call them up or send them an email and they will set you up with a sales engineer who will help you out! Otherwise banjomikez(on ebay) might have them if they are still in stock.


----------



## meambobbo

Poltergeist said:


> Sup guys, I've never had a guitar modded in my life. So I'm a bit indecisive on what aspects would be worth the spend on improving my RG8. Just a few quick questions...
> 
> Tuners: Have no clue what brands are good.. What are the benefits of having Locking tuners over the stock ones? Will they keep the longevity of the string to stay in tune longer?
> 
> Nut: Are they rather universal for 8 strings? Will getting a fancy nut help with intonation? I dont see many on the net, was wondering if anyone has any recommendations for this kind of guitar.
> 
> I know some of my questions may sound noobish, It's just I've never looked into modding my guitars until now. Obviously pick up swap is very essential, which I'm set on the DiMarzio Ionizer 8's.. Anyways, any advice/recommendations would be greatly appreciated.


 
Locking tuners have a thumb screw on the back that holds the string in place in the tuner. This prevents unwanted slippage. The main thing I like about them is that you don't have to wind the string around the tuner like 3-4 times to guarantee no slippage. Ideally a regular tuner shouldn't get any (or at least significant) slippage if you wind the string around it enough and in the proper manner (don't scatterwind it!). The problem with stock tuners isn't usually slippage but the tuners themselves are crap and don't hold their position very well over time or under pressure (bends, heavy picking, etc). You can tighten them to try to alleviate this, but sometimes it's an exercise in futility. Locking tuners are generally higher quality, but their locking nature is only one aspect of how they help keep you in tune.

The nut material will affect the tone of the open strings and possibly even fretted strings. Google to learn more. The size of the grooves need to fit your string size so the strings stay put in the nut. For instance, if you put a high E string in your low E nut groove, it's going to have inconsistent tuning. And if your string is too big for the groove it won't sit in it and can pop out while playing - not good. And it can't be sharp to the point where it's causing strings to break. Nut height will affect intonation. AFAIK, it should be at the same height the 0th fret would be or only slightly higher. Most cheaper stock guitars have the height way too high. That keeps open strings from buzzing, but also makes the guitar impossible to properly intonate.

I'd be very likely to change out the tuners. Not sure about the nut. It might be fine. But nuts are relatively cheap. Might as well buy one you know is good quality and install if you have to remove the nut to lower its positioning.

BTW, there's three way to lower a nut position - you can file down all the individual grooves (doesn't require removing the nut but you don't want massive deep grooves either because the string can get caught on the nut - also requires some pretty specialized tools if you want to do it right), or you can file down the bottom of the nut (may weaken the strength of the nut itself), or you can sand down the headstock/neck area where the nut sits (may weaken the neck/headstock joint). Which route you go depends on your specific circumstances, but you should consult someone with more knowledge before trying to do this - don't just take a guess, and if you're on the fence, choose the method that can cause the least permanent damage to your guitar. IE, if you break the nut, no big whoop. If you break the neck...you might be out $400.


----------



## Poltergeist

meambobbo said:


> Locking tuners have a thumb screw on the back that holds the string in place in the tuner. This prevents unwanted slippage. The main thing I like about them is that you don't have to wind the string around the tuner like 3-4 times to guarantee no slippage. Ideally a regular tuner shouldn't get any (or at least significant) slippage if you wind the string around it enough and in the proper manner (don't scatterwind it!). The problem with stock tuners isn't usually slippage but the tuners themselves are crap and don't hold their position very well over time or under pressure (bends, heavy picking, etc). You can tighten them to try to alleviate this, but sometimes it's an exercise in futility. Locking tuners are generally higher quality, but their locking nature is only one aspect of how they help keep you in tune.
> 
> The nut material will affect the tone of the open strings and possibly even fretted strings. Google to learn more. The size of the grooves need to fit your string size so the strings stay put in the nut. For instance, if you put a high E string in your low E nut groove, it's going to have inconsistent tuning. And if your string is too big for the groove it won't sit in it and can pop out while playing - not good. And it can't be sharp to the point where it's causing strings to break. Nut height will affect intonation. AFAIK, it should be at the same height the 0th fret would be or only slightly higher. Most cheaper stock guitars have the height way too high. That keeps open strings from buzzing, but also makes the guitar impossible to properly intonate.
> 
> I'd be very likely to change out the tuners. Not sure about the nut. It might be fine. But nuts are relatively cheap. Might as well buy one you know is good quality and install if you have to remove the nut to lower its positioning.
> 
> BTW, there's three way to lower a nut position - you can file down all the individual grooves (doesn't require removing the nut but you don't want massive deep grooves either because the string can get caught on the nut - also requires some pretty specialized tools if you want to do it right), or you can file down the bottom of the nut (may weaken the strength of the nut itself), or you can sand down the headstock/neck area where the nut sits (may weaken the neck/headstock joint). Which route you go depends on your specific circumstances, but you should consult someone with more knowledge before trying to do this - don't just take a guess, and if you're on the fence, choose the method that can cause the least permanent damage to your guitar. IE, if you break the nut, no big whoop. If you break the neck...you might be out $400.



Really appreciate your reply.. Thank you! I think you sold me on the locking tuners. I'm looking at the Schaller mini locking Tuners on Warmoth.com and they seem to be what I'd want. I do plan to take my RG8 to a tech, and perhaps I'll have him take care of the nut. I'm thinking that the slots are going to have to be filed as I wish to have a set somewhere along the lines of 10-82 (86). I'd buy a new one all together if someone could recommend one that is a better upgrade compared to the stock nut on the RG8.


----------



## FromTheMausoleum

Poltergeist said:


> Really appreciate your reply.. Thank you! I think you sold me on the locking tuners. I'm looking at the Schaller mini locking Tuners on Warmoth.com and they seem to be what I'd want. I do plan to take my RG8 to a tech, and perhaps I'll have him take care of the nut. I'm thinking that the slots are going to have to be filed as I wish to have a set somewhere along the lines of 10-82 (86). I'd buy a new one all together if someone could recommend one that is a better upgrade compared to the stock nut on the RG8.



Are you sure that the Shaller mini locking will fit the 7th and 8th strings? They say that the tuners can't handle larger strings.


----------



## Poltergeist

FromTheMausoleum said:


> Are you sure that the Shaller mini locking will fit the 7th and 8th strings? They say that the tuners can't handle larger strings.



I'm not too sure to tell you the truth.. I'll have to investigate that further. Did you read that from Warmoth or? Thanks for bringing that to my attention btw. Good looking out.


----------



## meambobbo

if they don't fit, you have two options - either unwind the string and just put the unwound core through the tuner, or drill out the tuners to fit them. I hear about people drilling out tuners all the time, but it might not work with all kinds of tuners, so don't just assume you can do that. Unwinding should work fine. You just make sure you have it wound as it goes over the nut. I have to do the same thing at the bridge for my low F on the RGA8, because anything over a .074 won't fit. I just make sure the string is wound before it crosses the saddle. Clip off the excess.


----------



## meambobbo

I was mocking this up last night, so I figured I'd share. It's not gonna happen, since the top is too rounded on my RGA8. Would be perfect for a RG8 :-/ ... I actually have a Jem clone with a textured Roman armor gold pickguard that it's gonna go on. But I figured since everyone is having so much fun, I'll show you the mockup. Keep in mind I only have the decal pictured currently, I wanted kind of a crescent on the back of the guitar, but I think it'd look better as pictured, which is all Photoshop. My Jem clone is unfinished currently.


----------



## Poltergeist

meambobbo said:


> I was mocking this up last night, so I figured I'd share. It's not gonna happen, since the top is too rounded on my RGA8. Would be perfect for a RG8 :-/ ... I actually have a Jem clone with a textured Roman armor gold pickguard that it's gonna go on. But I figured since everyone is having so much fun, I'll show you the mockup. Keep in mind I only have the decal pictured currently, I wanted kind of a crescent on the back of the guitar, but I think it'd look better as pictured, which is all Photoshop. My Jem clone is unfinished currently.



That is an awesome idea, I really like it. Very unique...


----------



## FromTheMausoleum

Poltergeist said:


> I'm not too sure to tell you the truth.. I'll have to investigate that further. Did you read that from Warmoth or? Thanks for bringing that to my attention btw. Good looking out.



Yeah it was on the Warmoth site as "Not Compatible with Baritone strings" which I'd assume means not thicker strings as would be on a baritone 6 which would mean no 8 string, also the hole/peg itself looks too small to hold an 8 string without breaking if you look at the diagram o.o


----------



## FromTheMausoleum

FromTheMausoleum said:


> Yeah it was on the Warmoth site as "Not Compatible with Baritone strings" which I'd assume means not thicker strings as would be on a baritone 6 which would mean no 8 string, also the hole/peg itself looks too small to hold an 8 string without breaking if you look at the diagram o.o



Really any of the locking sets should work if you unwind the string where the tuning machine grabs it, I'm personally going for Sperzel because all of the higher end 8 strings use them and they just look a tad better made.


----------



## Poltergeist

FromTheMausoleum said:


> Really any of the locking sets should work if you unwind the string where the tuning machine grabs it, I'm personally going for Sperzel because all of the higher end 8 strings use them and they just look a tad better made.



Where are you planning to purchase them from?


----------



## FromTheMausoleum

Poltergeist said:


> Where are you planning to purchase them from?



I emailed Sperzel to see if I could get an 8 string set made and if I can I'm going to see if I can special order it through sweetwater mostly because I like doing business with them xD

If I can't get a set made I'll just get multiple 6 string sets from sweetwater


----------



## MikeSap

figured i'd upload a clip of my rg8 with the dimarzio d-activator 8's. really loving the way these sound!

https://soundcloud.com/yoitsmikesap/8mix


----------



## FromTheMausoleum

MikeyENGL said:


> figured i'd upload a clip of my rg8 with the dimarzio d-activator 8's. really loving the way these sound!
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/yoitsmikesap/8mix



This makes me want to learn how to mix/record correctly :/ Well done


Could you do a clean test with them for us?


----------



## MikeSap

FromTheMausoleum said:


> This makes me want to learn how to mix/record correctly :/ Well done
> 
> 
> Could you do a clean test with them for us?



Thanks man! I have a track on the soundcloud with a clean patch on the D-A8's. it's titled 8 string demo test if you want to give it a listen


----------



## thebunfather

Yet another RG8/DA8 clip.

https://soundcloud.com/travis-dollaway/rg8-mix-test


----------



## FromTheMausoleum

thebunfather said:


> Yet another RG8/DA8 clip.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/travis-dollaway/rg8-mix-test



Did you just repaint it or get a new top? It looks very well done


----------



## CanniballistiX

I ebonized my RG8's fretboard. Really pleased with the results and how the dots are just a hint of gray in all of that black. Here is the before and after:


----------



## ohoolahan

CanniballistiX said:


> I ebonized my RG8's fretboard. Really pleased with the results and how the dots are just a hint of gray in all of that black. Here is the before and after:



how did u do that?


----------



## CanniballistiX

ohoolahan said:


> how did u do that?



Fiebling's Leather Colors from StewMac. They market it as a fretboard stain. Took off the neck and taped it down, used a wedged foam brush to apply each coat, wait 15-30 minutes. Then wipe until it doesn't make the cloth black and reapply and repeat to your liking. I did two coats and may add 2 more in a few months if I feel it needs it (if I get tired of the gray dots, lol).


----------



## FromTheMausoleum

CanniballistiX said:


> Fiebling's Leather Colors from StewMac. They market it as a fretboard stain. Took off the neck and taped it down, used a wedged foam brush to apply each coat, wait 15-30 minutes. Then wipe until it doesn't make the cloth black and reapply and repeat to your liking. I did two coats and may add 2 more in a few months if I feel it needs it (if I get tired of the gray dots, lol).



Wipe with a wet or dry cloth? also, did you use anything to clean the fretboard previously? This doesn't discolor the frets themselves does it?


----------



## CanniballistiX

FromTheMausoleum said:


> Wipe with a wet or dry cloth? also, did you use anything to clean the fretboard previously? This doesn't discolor the frets themselves does it?



I used an old, dry, white T-shirt until it stopped giving off color. Then a clean dry cloth to verify that it is clean. 

I used some Guitar Honey to clean off the board before the stain. It'll cover the frets while you are staining, but it'll wipe right off. You can, apparently, use mineral oil and a pencil eraser to remove stain from inlays if you wish.


----------



## FromTheMausoleum

CanniballistiX said:


> I used an old, dry, white T-shirt until it stopped giving off color. Then a clean dry cloth to verify that it is clean.
> 
> I used some Guitar Honey to clean off the board before the stain. It'll cover the frets while you are staining, but it'll wipe right off. You can, apparently, use mineral oil and an pencil eraser to remove stain from inlays if you wish.



You do know that guitar honey is mostly mineral oil right? xD

Thanks for the tips!


----------



## thebunfather

FromTheMausoleum said:


> Did you just repaint it or get a new top? It looks very well done



It's actually vinyl on the headstock. I'm debating on painting it and wanted to see how it looked with a white headstock and Ibby checkmark logo before I did anything permanent. It looks good for now, but will probably get painted in the future. The faux binding is just auto pinstriping.


----------



## CanniballistiX

FromTheMausoleum said:


> You do know that guitar honey is mostly mineral oil right? xD
> 
> Thanks for the tips!



Yes, that is why I used it. ;-)


----------



## Anthonok

Anybody tune their RG8 B to high a yet? i know theres an entire a4 thread but was curious specifically about our guitar.


----------



## m4rK

To the bunfather, this paint I found is a near perfect match for the headstock. I was very happy with it.. And CannibalistX, try this minwaw stuff over it. It will black it out fo sho, no hint of gray...















the minwax is pretty thick so you have to try to keep it smooth but it covers well and has been super durable.


----------



## FromTheMausoleum

m4rK said:


> To the bunfather, this paint I found is a near perfect match for the headstock. I was very happy with it.. And CannibalistX, try this minwaw stuff over it. It will black it out fo sho, no hint of gray...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the minwax is pretty thick so you have to try to keep it smooth but it covers well and has been super durable.



What if I didn't want to black the inlays out? How would I go about this?


----------



## CanniballistiX

FromTheMausoleum said:


> What if I didn't want to black the inlays out? How would I go about this?



Then use either method and use mineral spirits and a pencil eraser on the inlays.


----------



## FromTheMausoleum

CanniballistiX said:


> Then use either method and use mineral spirits and a pencil eraser on the inlays.



Oh, so it works with all stains? I feel dumb now.

Yet again, thanks for the help!


----------



## CanniballistiX

FromTheMausoleum said:


> Oh, so it works with all stains? I feel dumb now.
> 
> Yet again, thanks for the help!



It _should_ be OK, from my research that is what everyone else has done. Can't say for sure about m4rK's stuff.

Also, m4rK- Yours looks delicious. I am digging my gray dots for now, but may very well go your route soon.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

how long does this last?


----------



## CanniballistiX

M3CHK1LLA said:


> how long does this last?



From user reviews for the Fiebling's stain, it is permanent. Only retouch is needed if it isn't dark enough to your liking.


----------



## FromTheMausoleum

Just got off the phone with Sperzel and their 8 string sets in black are like $85-$90USD total including shipping(within the lower 48 I'm assuming) direct from them.


----------



## jobarnrd

If Yall need a pickguard...


----------



## FromTheMausoleum

jobarnrd said:


> If Yall need a pickguard...



What material is that exactly?


----------



## lefty robb

FromTheMausoleum said:


> What material is that exactly?


 
I think that's just a template.


----------



## FromTheMausoleum

lefty robb said:


> I think that's just a template.



Burlwood pls xD


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

jobarnrd said:


> If Yall need a pickguard...



great idea...last i check the rg8 roll call thread, there are 139 that we know of so far.

here it is again, click here ---> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/220221-rg8-roll-call.html


----------



## FromTheMausoleum

Just got my DiMarzio cliplock strap and Ibanez PU30 headstock tuner in the mail for my RG8 that will be here by next week


----------



## buttpirate666

I just got one yesterday, i stained the fretboard and replaced strings. Im using an .80 on the low E.


----------



## donray1527

I'm using an ernie ball bass string for my f#


----------



## loopjunkie

So this is the new happenings as of today. This is a new switchcraft output jack (black) and a Bareknuckle pushpull pot. =) they are all hooked up to a Bareknuckle Aftermath 8.


----------



## Shredmon

hey, dear RG8 users, i really need your help.... basically i want a backup 8 string for my Ibanez S8 and im really suprised what bargain this rg8 is......same Pickups, same Neck.....So it should be quite nice, also i want to get a Pickguard on...... Do you guys have already a template for this or something? I would love to get a black one, and then mount a turtoise pickguard and gold knobs on in...... 
There would also be an Agile Intrepid for 500 euros used...... its a 828 model, but i am really more in the direction of the ibby..... Its just my favourite Brand, i love the Neck, the Pus are really good for stock ones, plus its brand new.....

So, please help me decide 

Greets Simon


----------



## donray1527

I'm pretty sure we would be a little biased.


----------



## jobarnrd




----------



## obZenity

jobarnrd said:


>



I got my pickguard material finally haha, a nice deep oxblood tortoise shell


----------



## jimwratt

m4rK said:


> To the bunfather, this paint I found is a near perfect match for the headstock. I was very happy with it.. And CannibalistX, try this minwaw stuff over it. It will black it out fo sho, no hint of gray...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the minwax is pretty thick so you have to try to keep it smooth but it covers well and has been super durable.



Its a little scary how much better that looks. Are the inlays faintly visible up close? Also, did you have to scuff the original gloss on the headstock to get the white paint to stick?


----------



## m4rK

jimwratt said:


> Its a little scary how much better that looks. Are the inlays faintly visible up close? Also, did you have to scuff the original gloss on the headstock to get the white paint to stick?



I was playing with the sun shinning in the room today and the markers wefe faintly visible under direct sun light. Other than that, gone... no i didnt scuff the headstock for paint amd it has cured nicely. In the wall hanger everyday with no paint loss so far..


----------



## JEngelking

m4rK said:


>



Well that settles it, when I get an RG8 it's gonna be a white one.


----------



## DespoticOrder

Idea: If I had my action super low and my pickups flush with the cavity, could I just not have pickup holes in my pickguard? I wouldn't think it would affect the signal if the strings were close enough. I suppose there's no harm in trying it. It would be kinda interesting to have a guitar that looks like it has no pups!


----------



## DespoticOrder

Also, my nut fell off. I've only had it a few days, and this is my first string change. Took the strings off to swap pups, and the nut just came off really easily. I know I can just glue it back on, but it looks like it took a tiny bit of paint off with it, too. 

Somewhat easy fixes.. but I'm still sad that it happened so fast to a brand new guitar... I guess that's the budget part of it. The nut is just held in place by the strings right now. Its fine for the time being, but I'll fix it next time I change strings


----------



## knifefightintheor

Has anybody managed to source a decent pickguard for this yet? I know Konfyouzd unfortunately had one come that didn't fit properly, I'm just curious before I go trying to cut my own..


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

knifefightintheor said:


> Has anybody managed to source a decent pickguard for this yet? I know Konfyouzd unfortunately had one come that didn't fit properly, I'm just curious before I go trying to cut my own..



jobarnrd was offering to make 2 different styles for ppl...

...chk post # 558 on pg. 23.


----------



## MikeH

Working on installing these 808X's. Never have I had as much of a hard time with pickups. Mainly because sanding the routes with 150 grit takes for-fucking-ever.


----------



## kris_jammage

MikeH said:


> Working on installing these 808X's. Never have I had as much of a hard time with pickups. Mainly because sanding the routes with 150 grit takes for-fucking-ever.



I thought they where straight drop in replacement?


----------



## Chuck

Not all the time ^

Most likely just the corners weren't the same

derp


----------



## obZenity

Any idea where to get an Ivory colored switch tip for an RG? I have one from a Music Man Sterling but it keeps popping off, plus its darker than the Ivory on my pick ups.


----------



## kris_jammage

obZenity said:


> Any idea where to get an Ivory colored switch tip for an RG? I have one from a Music Man Sterling but it keeps popping off, plus its darker than the Ivory on my pick ups.


 
Any Fender style switch tip should work, I ordered some white Fender ones form Ebay and they fit perfect! 

I'm pretty sure you can get them in Ivory. or they may be called Cream.


----------



## FromTheMausoleum

Awwwww Yeaaaahhhh, NGD for me  pics in a bit.

Edit: Am having way too much fun right now 
EditEdit: Screw the pics, my iPhone doesn't take good enough pictures for it to matter.


----------



## mphsc

Second from the top.


----------



## CanniballistiX

mphsc said:


> Second from the top.



Ummm... wow. I am impressed by all of them. Your work?


----------



## Konfyouzd

those fretboards... FUCK


----------



## mphsc

CanniballistiX said:


> Ummm... wow. I am impressed by all of them. Your work?



Michael at LIVEWIRE GUITARS. Super nice guy.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

going big-time i see...


----------



## MikeH

Misery Theory said:


> Not all the time ^
> 
> Most likely just the corners weren't the same
> 
> derp



My routes were actually about 1.5mm too short for the EMG's. The corners were also too round, but that wasn't the only issue. The fretboard also sits really far in the neck pickup, which makes it a very snug fit.


----------



## FromTheMausoleum

My guitar came with a KTS tag, is sweetwater trying to mess with me or are RG8 necks seriously titanium reinforced?


----------



## CanniballistiX

FromTheMausoleum said:


> My guitar came with a KTS tag, is sweetwater trying to mess with me or are RG8 necks seriously titanium reinforced?



Yep, from the Ibanez site: neck type	Wizard II-8 5pc Maple/Walnut neck w/KTS TITANIUM rods

Electric Guitars - RG8 | Ibanez guitars


----------



## Chuck

MikeH said:


> My routes were actually about 1.5mm too short for the EMG's. The corners were also too round, but that wasn't the only issue. The fretboard also sits really far in the neck pickup, which makes it a very snug fit.



Oh wow, that's quite a difference then


----------



## FromTheMausoleum

CanniballistiX said:


> Yep, from the Ibanez site: neck type	Wizard II-8 5pc Maple/Walnut neck w/KTS&#8482; TITANIUM rods
> 
> Electric Guitars - RG8 | Ibanez guitars



Wow  Now I just have to get rid of all of this fret buzz. 

F, A#, D#, G#, C#, F#, A#, D# isn't that low of a tuning so it shouldn't be this buzzy


----------



## CanniballistiX

FromTheMausoleum said:


> Wow  Now I just have to get rid of all of this fret buzz.
> 
> F, A#, D#, G#, C#, F#, A#, D# isn't that low of a tuning so it shouldn't be this buzzy



They come with a .065 and it is kinda floppy, I've got a .074 on mine now and it's much, much more comfortable. Only _starts_ to get buzzy down at Drop-E, but still playable for sure. Certainly depends on your pick attack and playing style, though.


----------



## FromTheMausoleum

CanniballistiX said:


> They come with a .065 and it is kinda floppy, I've got a .074 on mine now and it's much, much more comfortable. Only _starts_ to get buzzy down at Drop-E, but still playable for sure. Certainly depends on your pick attack and playing style, though.



Will I have to widen the nut slot for a .075?


----------



## Konfyouzd

Nope... I have an 80 in mine...


----------



## FromTheMausoleum

Konfyouzd said:


> Nope... I have an 80 in mine...



OK, thanks!


----------



## Konfyouzd




----------



## Chuck

Did you have to drill the tuner though?


----------



## thebunfather

Misery Theory said:


> Did you have to drill the tuner though?



I didn't for a 76. 86 was another story, though...


----------



## MikeH

Misery Theory said:


> Oh wow, that's quite a difference then


Yeah, I was surprised. Most people said it just took some sanding in the corners of the routes.


----------



## FromTheMausoleum

This thing plays like a beast when set up. Really wish I had gotten one sooner, thinking about buying a white one as well.


----------



## Chuck

I'll probably still get one of these after I get a DC800


----------



## Yo_Wattup

Misery Theory said:


> Did you have to drill the tuner though?



I'm not sure why folks drill out tuners when you can just unwind the first layer a bit. Is it just because you never thought of it orrrrr.... ?


----------



## Konfyouzd

Misery Theory said:


> Did you have to drill the tuner though?



Technically yes, but I unwound mine this time.


----------



## Konfyouzd

MikeH said:


> Yeah, I was surprised. Most people said it just took some sanding in the corners of the routes.



That was the case for one person... Apparently Ibanez can't get pup routes right this year.


----------



## Chuck

Just drilling the tuner once seems easier tbh 

but I've never unwound a string so yeah


----------



## MikeH

I'm taking it to Jym for him to finish the install. I ended up snapping the tabs off of the barrel jack, so I get to buy another one of those. And my first show in 3 years is next Friday. Life rules.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Misery Theory said:


> Just drilling the tuner once seems easier tbh
> 
> but I've never unwound a string so yeah



I would have drilled out the tuner but my cordless drill needed to be charged at the time and I was really impatient.


----------



## NegaTiveXero

MikeH said:


> I'm taking it to Jym for him to finish the install. I ended up snapping the tabs off of the barrel jack, so I get to buy another one of those. And my first show in 3 years is next Friday. Life rules.



Did you buy the one from the GC in Cinci? I went up there to play it again and it was gone.


----------



## MikeH

No sir. I traded on here.


----------



## FromTheMausoleum

So getting a custom Sperzel 8 string set is actually $125, wewt.


----------



## CrashRG

jobarnrd said:


>



Any chance of you doing some work for site members? I'm loving that tele/ibanez pick guard.


----------



## kris_jammage

So I'll be putting in an order for some EMG's at the end of the month. Getting an 808x/808 combo in white. I dont mind EMG's, I would prefer passives for sure but I'm way to lazy to deal with all the hassle of getting covers and modding stuff to make them fit. Now I know the routes may need some sanding to get the EMG's to fit and I dont mind that. In fact, I havent decided if I'm going to fit them myself or give them to my Tech so he can deal with it! I'll make that call when I get them Haha!

So far I have put on some Stormtrooper inlay decals, white tone/volume knobs and switch tip and I have some Star Wars Empire decals in white, which I think are too small but Ill wait until the pickups are in to put them on. I also have a white Dimarzio Clip lock strap fitted, which is awesome! Oh I'm also looking into new tuners, most likely in white(which are impossible to find) or just with pearl buttons. 

So its gonna be a Star Wars Empire themed RG8. Cause, well, Star Wars!


----------



## FromTheMausoleum

Does anybody know how well Seymour Duncan Blackouts would fit in the RG8?


----------



## CanniballistiX

I can measure mine when my SLS C-8 arrives on Thursday. May grab a pair for the RG8 as well...


----------



## Galius

FromTheMausoleum said:


> So getting a custom Sperzel 8 string set is actually $125, wewt.



Would only be 112 shipped through carvin.


----------



## Ocara-Jacob

NegaTiveXero said:


> Did you buy the one from the GC in Cinci? I went up there to play it again and it was gone.



I BOUGHT THAT ONE! Ahahaha 
Sorry 'bout that though.


----------



## FromTheMausoleum

Galius said:


> Would only be 112 shipped through carvin.



How would one go about getting them through Carvin?


----------



## Poltergeist

FromTheMausoleum said:


> So getting a custom Sperzel 8 string set is actually $125, wewt.



Damn, that's a bit pricey.. Is that from Sperzel directly? Or I remember you said you were thinking of dealing with Sweetwater... Any other comparable 8 string locking tuners that are a bit more affordable?


----------



## FromTheMausoleum

Poltergeist said:


> Damn, that's a bit pricey.. Is that from Sperzel directly? Or I remember you said you were thinking of dealing with Sweetwater... Any other comparable 8 string locking tuners that are a bit more affordable?



the $125 is from sweetwater yeah, I'll go through carvin if possible though


----------



## obZenity

Poltergeist said:


> Damn, that's a bit pricey.. Is that from Sperzel directly? Or I remember you said you were thinking of dealing with Sweetwater... Any other comparable 8 string locking tuners that are a bit more affordable?



Dude just call Sperzel directly. It'll be a lot cheaper and quicker.


----------



## obZenity

FromTheMausoleum said:


> the $125 is from sweetwater yeah, I'll go through carvin if possible though



That sperzel thing was directed at you, I'm an idiot


----------



## FromTheMausoleum

obZenity said:


> That sperzel thing was directed at you, I'm an idiot



Yeah, when I called them they said it would be around $85.


----------



## abadonae

Hi guys,

I'm hopefully getting my RG8L in a few weeks once Andertons UK has the first shipment of them in 

I want to do a few mods to it however and wondered from someone in the UK if anyone can help me with it? 

I want to change the bridge for a start, primarily i'd love to get my hands on an RG2228 bridge but that is looking really difficult now i don't work at a guitar shop lol so i'm opting for a hipshot 0.175 bridge instead in black for it.

Also want to Ebonize the fretboard but wanted to know if there are any decent dyes available in the UK that anyone has used before that would be good for doing it? Also want to replace nut for graphtec black tusq and tuners for hipshot open gear tuners.

Pickups are gonna be a straight EMG808 swap but i know i have to do a bit of routing to fit them perfectly? Is this correct??

Lastly someone put a picture up of a Killswitch that was a silver button with the power logo on it that glowed?? Anybody know where i can get one of those from??

Cheers all


----------



## FromTheMausoleum

abadonae said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm hopefully getting my RG8L in a few weeks once Andertons UK has the first shipment of them in
> 
> I want to do a few mods to it however and wondered from someone in the UK if anyone can help me with it?
> 
> I want to change the bridge for a start, primarily i'd love to get my hands on an RG2228 bridge but that is looking really difficult now i don't work at a guitar shop lol so i'm opting for a hipshot 0.175 bridge instead in black for it.
> 
> Also want to Ebonize the fretboard but wanted to know if there are any decent dyes available in the UK that anyone has used before that would be good for doing it? Also want to replace nut for graphtec black tusq and tuners for hipshot open gear tuners.
> 
> Pickups are gonna be a straight EMG808 swap but i know i have to do a bit of routing to fit them perfectly? Is this correct??
> 
> Lastly someone put a picture up of a Killswitch that was a silver button with the power logo on it that glowed?? Anybody know where i can get one of those from??
> 
> Cheers all



Well, there isn't really a reason to change the bridge unless it's just for looks.

Here is a good fingerboard stain STEWMAC.COM : Black Fingerboard Stain

You will most likely have to route for the EMGs. My opinion is that the EMG 808x is a better choice than the 808 or to just forget EMG and go for Seymour Duncan Blackouts(they sound better to me)

I have no idea about the killswitch but you could always google/ebay it!

Hope this helps


----------



## FromTheMausoleum

This is the color I'm going to re-paint my RG8 with.


----------



## Chuck

Don't change the bridge. The Hipshot you talked about isn't a direct replacement, would require more drilling, drill holes might show etc. Just get some upgraded saddles.


----------



## MikeH

Products & Ordering - Graph Tech




Mine is currently off being soldered and wired up. I've been 2 days without it and I already want to die.


----------



## FromTheMausoleum

MikeH said:


> Products.&.Ordering - Graph Tech
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is currently off being soldered and wired up. I've been 2 days without it and I already want to die.



y they no 8 string set? 

Edit: Emailed them to see if they can do 8 string sets.


----------



## tmo

You can order 8 single saddles, I have already checked them for this... mine will have Ghost saddles... but mine isn't mine yet... undecided on pickups choice...


----------



## FromTheMausoleum

tmö;3462253 said:


> You can order 8 single saddles, I have already checked them for this... mine will have Ghost saddles... but mine isn't mine yet... undecided on pickups choice...



any idea on the prices?


----------



## jimwratt

I'm thinking I want the following mods now on a white RG8

Matching Headstock
EMG 808x or Ionizers. I'm still trying to get a sense of their similarities and differences
5-way switch
Killswitch
Graphtech ghost saddle piezos
Ebony stained fretboard.
Maybe a set of locking tuners. I have a set on my strat and they're cool, but Idk how necessary they are if the stock tuners are good.

I am considering going with a jet black aesthetic with white pickups too, but I'd say I'm 85% onto the white rg.


----------



## FromTheMausoleum

jimwratt said:


> I'm thinking I want the following mods now on a white RG8
> 
> Matching Headstock
> EMG 808x or Ionizers. I'm still trying to get a sense of their similarities and differences
> 5-way switch
> Killswitch
> Graphtech ghost saddle piezos
> Ebony stained fretboard.
> Maybe a set of locking tuners. I have a set on my strat and they're cool, but Idk how necessary they are if the stock tuners are good.
> 
> I am considering going with a jet black aesthetic with white pickups too, but I'd say I'm 85% onto the white rg.



You could always just buy another RG8


----------



## jimwratt

FromTheMausoleum said:


> You could always just buy another RG8



I wish. But here's an impression of my wife: 

I'd be lucky if she lets me have one RG8.


----------



## FromTheMausoleum

jimwratt said:


> I wish. But here's an impression of my wife:
> 
> I'd be lucky if she lets me have one RG8.



Here's an impression of you back at your wife when you say you've already bought your first one. 

On the bright side, if you have to sleep on the couch you'll be able to play your new guitar!


----------



## Poltergeist

So is there any locking tuner brand out there that can fit a maximum string gauge of 0.090 maybe 0.094" ... Because I wanted to know... Other wise I'm going to have my tech drill out the standard tuning machines on my RG8.. I'd rather have locking tuners, but you can't drill those out, no ? Forgive my ignorance... Wondering if anyone could clarify. I know FromTheMausoleum was getting a custom order from Sperzel.. Would they have something that could support that maximum string gauge?


----------



## MikeH

Other than bass tuners, which you would have to drill the headstock to fit anyways, I don't think so. Go ahead and have him drill the stock ones. Probably cheaper to do that anyways.

Also, has there been any development in pickguard options? I kinda scratched up my guitar routing the EMG's, so I want to throw a tortoise shell guard on there.


----------



## jimwratt

FromTheMausoleum said:


> Here's an impression of you back at your wife when you say you've already bought your first one.
> 
> On the bright side, if you have to sleep on the couch you'll be able to play your new guitar!



Haha. The funny thing with wives is that whatever the husband is interested in is stupid and irrelevant until the wife figures out that she likes it too. I wanted a video game system for the longest time and my wife FINALLY decided to spring for one when we visited her sister and she tried Wii fit. Then we got a Wii, the balance board, 4 controllers, and a stack of games. Now she wants an XBox with the Kinect system because it's so much better than the Wii, which was my original argument. When I made that argument though, it got dismissed as being immature, selfish, blah blah blah. 

My friends who are into sports went through the same thing. Whenever they wanted to watch the game, their wives magically wanted a ton of chores done. Then, when the wife finally takes an interest, everything stops for football.

Basically, I need to get my wife to play guitar.


----------



## tmo

FromTheMausoleum said:


> any idea on the prices?



They told me (email) that Ghost saddles are 20$ each, so for an 8 string... 160$ + Acustiphonic pre-amp...

As a side note, I have already ordered my RG8 BK with permission form my wife... but she doesn't know yet the money involved on mods... Pickups, Saddles and pre-Amp, pots and switches... enough money to buy a 2nd RG8...

Some years ago I bought an RG 7421 as a new old stock from a local store and moded it fully. It is now one of my best guitars. This will undergo the same treatment...


----------



## jimwratt

tmö;3464972 said:


> They told me (email) that Ghost saddles are 20$ each, so for an 8 string... 160$ + Acustiphonic pre-amp...
> 
> As a side note, I have already ordered my RG8 BK with permission form my wife... but she doesn't know yet the money involved on mods... Pickups, Saddles and pre-Amp, pots and switches... enough money to buy a 2nd RG8...
> 
> Some years ago I bought an RG 7421 as a new old stock from a local store and moded it fully. It is now one of my best guitars. This will undergo the same treatment...



Don't tell her. Skim cash off the top and buy a reloadable visa gift card with it. You can hide mods. A guitar is a bit more conspicuous.


----------



## MikeH

Lying is always a solid foundation for a marriage.


----------



## FromTheMausoleum

MikeH said:


> Lying is always a solid foundation for a marriage.



So a woman can go out on shopping sprees accumulating an excessive amount of shoes, purses, make-up, ect. but when it comes to a guy getting a new axe "that's stupid".


----------



## FromTheMausoleum

Now, back to the topic of RG8 mods, when repainting this how much should I sand off of the finish/old paint and what are the best ways to apply paint/keep paint out of the electronics compartment, holes, and neck cavity?


----------



## MikeH

FromTheMausoleum said:


> So a woman can go out on shopping sprees accumulating an excessive amount of shoes, purses, make-up, ect. but when it comes to a guy getting a new axe "that's stupid".



If that was said about his wife, I completely missed it. In which case if they're both lying to each other about petty things like that, it makes me wonder about real issues in their lives. But if you're just generalizing, don't be ridiculous.

Anyways, OT:


----------



## obZenity

MikeH said:


> If that was said about his wife, I completely missed it. In which case if they're both lying to each other about petty things like that, it makes me wonder about real issues in their lives. But if you're just generalizing, don't be ridiculous.
> 
> Anyways, OT:




Sorry I have to say this


----------



## tmo

Hi people, no lies here betwen me and my whife... just a "need to know basis" on this matter.

About repainting and finishing... well, that depends greatly on your objectives and needs. My RGs 7421 and 7321 were striped to the bone and repainted from there. The first received acrylic paint direct on the wood, the second received a protective coat first. The to do this is to take everything out of the guitar, bridge, pickups, neck, pots, everything, so you won't have any problems in expressing yourself. Obviously that if you want the neck painted in accordance to the body, maybe you should live it in place.

I did my paintings with acrylic paint, and covered everything with clear whaterbased varnish. I found it did open up the sound a bit, or, at least that was my impression. I like both guitars as they are now, but they surely don't look they got a professional job on them... but then again, I am no luthier...


----------



## g u t b o m b s

FromTheMausoleum said:


> Now, back to the topic of RG8 mods, when repainting this how much should I sand off of the finish/old paint and what are the best ways to apply paint/keep paint out of the electronics compartment, holes, and neck cavity?



I for one would highly suggest doing a total breakdown of the guitar. Not only is it easier to do prep on the body, but you also get to do a more thorough inspection of the guitar since it does have it's shortcomings for a cheapy 8. 

Sanding...I think so long as you have good surface prep, taking it past the poly is good? Even then, the clear coat is no walk in the park to get through. Just take your time with the prep, painting and cure time.


----------



## stem

Hi.
Does it fit to RG8?
Guitar Truss Rod Cover Custom Engraved Fits Ibanez Skull Bones Black | eBay 

Thanks) my guitar still on the road to me


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

stem said:


> Hi.
> Does it fit to RG8?
> Guitar Truss Rod Cover Custom Engraved Fits Ibanez Skull Bones Black | eBay
> 
> Thanks) my guitar still on the road to me



im gonna say no. you would have to cut that tab off & *maybe it might fit*. here is the the cover your looking at...







here is what mine looks like...


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

That first truss rod cover is meant for a guitar with a locking nut string tree - the tab goes between the screws on the string tree, and the screw holes are actually in completely different places - so no, it wouldn't fit.


----------



## FromTheMausoleum

any word on how well blackouts fit in these?


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

FromTheMausoleum said:


> any word on how well blackouts fit in these?



waiting for this myself...

i have them in my agile 7str v and love the sound.


----------



## jobarnrd

i love the truss rod cover on these. i had to make a few adjustments after i finally came to a set of strings that i likeD until yesterday...<hmm maybe i should go half a pound lighter..>> circle k makes that too easy. However, i'm looking at making a truss rod cover template and use pickguard material for it. matching a pickguard and a truss cover makes the headstock look classier. i think a black pg on a white rg8 with a white truss rod cover on its famous black headstock would look pretty slick imo.


----------



## MikeH

FromTheMausoleum said:


> any word on how well blackouts fit in these?


Don't blackouts have the same dimensions as EMGs? If so, there's some routing needed.


----------



## FromTheMausoleum

M3CHK1LLA said:


> waiting for this myself...
> 
> i have them in my agile 7str v and love the sound.



I've been trying to guess with the dimensions that they have online and it looks like it will need to be sanded a tad bit BUT the screw placement looks the same, still have yet to figure out the height though.


----------



## FromTheMausoleum

MikeH said:


> Don't blackouts have the same dimensions as EMGs? If so, there's some routing needed.



Actually looking into it, blackouts are 0.026" wider than EMG 808x models. How would I go about routing this?

Would it be fine to just sand down the edges to make it fit as long as I'm stupidly careful?


----------



## pattonfreak1

As soon as my black RG8 comes in my immediate plans are:
Getting a mirror (hopefully) RG pickguard single humbucker/single volume control.
Lundgren M8


----------



## FromTheMausoleum

I might actually not upgrade my rg8 as soon as I thought. :/ Thinking about saving up for one of those limited edition Jackson Pro Dinky DKA8 models. They look so slick and the 26.5" scale length reminds me of my friends Ibanez RGD7421 that I love to play.


----------



## MikeH

FromTheMausoleum said:


> Actually looking into it, blackouts are 0.026" wider than EMG 808x models. How would I go about routing this?
> 
> Would it be fine to just sand down the edges to make it fit as long as I'm stupidly careful?



I used a sanding block and a small file. Focus on the corners mostly, but even the outside edges will need a bit of sanding.


----------



## donray1527

So are you guys sanding the cavity or the pup itself? Also, how cool would it be to have one of those sustain-er systems in an rg8


----------



## Deadnightshade

This link from some pages back 


Wood Grain Vinyl Film Roll Sheets


looks pretty interesting..Apart from using it as a sticker on a pickguard/cutting it in the shape of a pickguard directly etc,I was thinking maybe it could work as a sticker covering the whole top (and why make a matching headstock hehe).

It appears from car interior application videos found in the company's site, that the only hard parts to get right (considering the neck is removed first) are the holes for the pots (EDIT:without removing the pots i mean) and maybe keeping the surface where the bridge sits clean (unless you just take off the saddles so that you can have a clean cut around the perimeter of the bridge).As for the perimeter of the body,I guess taping with a thin tape where an hypothetical binding would be is enough to allow your cutting tool to get the shape around right without damaging the finish and the need to make a whole template.

If I get an rg8 i'll definitely try this


----------



## FromTheMausoleum

donray1527 said:


> So are you guys sanding the cavity or the pup itself? Also, how cool would it be to have one of those sustain-er systems in an rg8



The cavity, sustainer + killswitch would be a dream come true for me. endless sustain and stuttering effects


----------



## donsimon

Here is mine, only mods were emg 808s and emg 3-way switch plus separate volume knobs for neck and bridge, no tone.


----------



## AustinSublett

m4rK said:


> I was playing with the sun shinning in the room today and the markers wefe faintly visible under direct sun light. Other than that, gone... no i didnt scuff the headstock for paint amd it has cured nicely. In the wall hanger everyday with no paint loss so far..



What brand paint and exact color did you use for the headstock? I'm going to do this ASAP.


----------



## m4rK

Valspar gloss white. I believe i bought it at lowes. The can says 85000 for the paint code. Its just an int/ ext paint and primer in one. Should be a perfect match for ya, good luck.


----------



## AustinSublett

m4rK said:


> Valspar gloss white. I believe i bought it at lowes. The can says 85000 for the paint code. Its just an int/ ext paint and primer in one. Should be a perfect match for ya, good luck.


 
Thank you so much! This will be my first guitar mod and you've been a big help. It will be a month or so but I'll post photos when done!


----------



## CanniballistiX

Had some photos taken by a photographer friend of mine, a few of them included my RG8 with the slightly ebonized fretboard.






More in the album here: Ruin Shoot


----------



## XGerardX

Decided to post here instead of starting another RG8 thread  Mines arrived today, was told it probably wouldnnt even be sent from the US until the end of April so pretty happy with the quick delivery.










No mods yet but plan on spraying the pickups at the weekend and changing strings. The ones that have came on it are fine apart from the low E which is just way too loose so im assuming it needs a bigger gauge? (correct me if im wrong on that one). Apart from that the only other thing i plan on doing is dying the fretboard because I have a strong disliking for dot inlays but cant seem to find any dedicated fretboard dyes in the uk so any adivice on that would be much appreciated


----------



## donsimon

Here is a short clip before and after pickup swap, stock vs EMG808. Played with same guitar, pickup position/bridge) and tone (pod x3). 
Stock pickup first ten seconds then EMG 808 
https://soundcloud.com/niklimon/rg8-stock-pickups-vs-emg


----------



## CrashRG

xGerardx - I grabbed a Ernie ball 8 string pack, didn't like it, so I kept the .074 for the F/drop E, replaced the standard 6 strings with .9-.46 set, and used a .54 for the 7th string. Pretty decent tension wise, not a whole lot of 8th string floppage.


----------



## XGerardX

CrashRG said:


> xGerardx - I grabbed a Ernie ball 8 string pack, didn't like it, so I kept the .074 for the F/drop E, replaced the standard 6 strings with .9-.46 set, and used a .54 for the 7th string. Pretty decent tension wise, not a whole lot of 8th string floppage.



Ordered a set of EB's tonight so will give them a go cheers!


----------



## mphsc

and it's still going.....


----------



## JEngelking

@mphsc


----------



## Deadnightshade

donsimon said:


> Here is a short clip before and after pickup swap, stock vs EMG808. Played with same guitar, pickup position/bridge) and tone (pod x3).
> Stock pickup first ten seconds then EMG 808
> https://soundcloud.com/niklimon/rg8-stock-pickups-vs-emg



The stock ones sound better to me to be honest


----------



## donsimon

Deadnightshade said:


> The stock ones sound better to me to be honest



For me it is more a question of response, the emg fits My playning style much better and makes it easier to play, whereas i felt i had to "struggle" more with the stock pickups. That and the fact that i like the sound of the emgs.


----------



## pattonfreak1

donsimon said:


> For me it is more a question of response, the emg fits My playning style much better and makes it easier to play, whereas i felt i had to "struggle" more with the stock pickups. That and the fact that i like the sound of the emgs.



ummmm... how do pickups affect playability exactly?


----------



## donsimon

pattonfreak1 said:


> ummmm... how do pickups affect playability exactly?



I know this might sound weird but to get the stock pickups to sound the way wanted to i had to adjust My playing style, strum harder and change the angle of the pick. Being used to the response of emg they make me feel more comfortable playing the guitar.


----------



## berzerkergang

Did some searching but didnt come up with anything direct. I want to put a pickguard on my RG8, Ive seen a few out there with em and I am wondering where people are getting them or are they just making them?. I know, another rookie question but I wanna jazz up the RG8 I just bought and either its binding or a pickguard. Already bought pickups and tuners already.


----------



## Hybrid138

My friend wants to do a "Pandzilla" on my 8 and I'm not sure how to go about it... would I have to completely refinish it? Could we make a decal, put it on, and then just add another clear?

He are the working designs for the curious
















The design isn't final but I'm leaning towards the last one


----------



## berzerkergang

Lots of fun up in here, got my mods all planned, just need someone to make me the pickguard now.


----------



## ASoC

donsimon said:


> For me it is more a question of response, the emg fits My playning style much better and makes it easier to play, whereas i felt i had to "struggle" more with the stock pickups. That and the fact that i like the sound of the emgs.



Response is a big deal 

To me, the EMGs sound bigger, but my ears are perceiving it as noise rather than toanz. I can't really decided which is better for my ears


----------



## berzerkergang

Hybrid138 said:


> My friend wants to do a "Pandzilla" on my 8 and I'm not sure how to go about it... would I have to completely refinish it? Could we make a decal, put it on, and then just add another clear?
> 
> He are the working designs for the curious
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The design isn't final but I'm leaning towards the last one



None of them. Theyre all kind of cheesey imo


----------



## RadDadTV

^


----------



## berzerkergang

jobarnrd said:


> If Yall need a pickguard...



You sir have a PM!


----------



## AustinSublett

You could hydro dip it.


----------



## AustinSublett

Hybrid138 said:


> My friend wants to do a "Pandzilla" on my 8 and I'm not sure how to go about it... would I have to completely refinish it? Could we make a decal, put it on, and then just add another clear?
> 
> He are the working designs for the curious
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The design isn't final but I'm leaning towards the last one



You could hydro dip it.


----------



## FromTheMausoleum

I'll be getting a set of these instead of actives due to there not being much room for a battery.


----------



## berzerkergang

Dammit,,, why after I ordered d'activators do I find more and more pickups I want. If only they made the dimebucker for 8 strings. 

When are these pegasus pups going to be on the market?


----------



## Khaerruhl

Hybrid138 said:


> My friend wants to do a "Pandzilla" on my 8 and I'm not sure how to go about it... would I have to completely refinish it? Could we make a decal, put it on, and then just add another clear?
> 
> He are the working designs for the curious
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The design isn't final but I'm leaning towards the last one



Swirl it!


----------



## FromTheMausoleum

berzerkergang said:


> Dammit,,, why after I ordered d'activators do I find more and more pickups I want. If only they made the dimebucker for 8 strings.
> 
> When are these pegasus pups going to be on the market?



No idea.  and seeing as the new limited jackson 8 strings don't come with cases nor do they make cases for them  I'm just going to save up for a Carvin DC800 and throw some of these pegasus pickups in 

My RG8 is getting Ionizers or Aftermaths at some point.


----------



## berzerkergang

FOR ALL RG8 modders, I have a friend that's incredible with this type of thing that is going to make a template and do my pickguard for me, when it's done I will show you guys and if you like it then he will be taking orders for more. Seeing as how there's really only one guy doing them I figure one more wont hurt.


----------



## berzerkergang

Alright.... how does this sound to everyone.. 

Mods: 
- ebonize fretboard 
- d'activators
- purple pearloid pickguard
- purple pinstriping
- killswitch
- new tuners (eventually)

Hows that sound?


----------



## GizmoJunior

berzerkergang said:


> Alright.... how does this sound to everyone..
> 
> Mods:
> - ebonize fretboard
> - d'activators
> - purple pearloid pickguard
> - purple pinstriping
> - killswitch
> - new tuners (eventually)
> 
> Hows that sound?



I like the sound of it and the purple will certainly add something to it. Killswitches are really easy to install and can be pretty useful. I wanna see that pickguard because I've been considering getting one for my eight.


----------



## berzerkergang

BCrotchett said:


> I like the sound of it and the purple will certainly add something to it. Killswitches are really easy to install and can be pretty useful. I wanna see that pickguard because I've been considering getting one for my eight.



It should be all done and ready in about 2 weeks. I cant wait to post pics


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

im seeing a lot of new rg8s.

for you new guys, heres the thread again, sign in here ---> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/220221-rg8-roll-call-7.html


----------



## MikeH

This whole "nobody makes pickguards for RG8s" shit is killing me. GIVE ME A TORTOISE SHELL PICKGUARD, DAMMIT!


----------



## berzerkergang

When I looked around locally I found 3-4 guys willing to do it for me. I just happened to find one guy that was willing to do the pickguard plus install my pickups and kill switch as well. Call your local guitar shops to see if any of the techs will do it, youll probably just need to hit ebay for the material which only cost me 13 bucks for a big sheet. Type in blank pickguard material or black scratch guard material. Then youre good to go.


----------



## tmo

M3CHK1LLA said:


> im seeing a lot of new rg8s.
> 
> for you new guys, heres the thread again, sign in here ---> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/220221-rg8-roll-call-7.html



Not there yet, but soon... Also, If I was already there, couldn't afford to play it, deadlines are a bitch...


----------



## FromTheMausoleum

Just got info that the new Pegasus pickups will be out around the end of April and the soapbar model will be $139 USD


----------



## tmo

FromTheMausoleum said:


> Just got info that the new Pegasus pickups will be out around the end of April and the soapbar model will be $139 USD



For that price level, I would probably go for a Lace death bar-xbar combo...


----------



## silent suicide

Hi guys, I might be getting an RG8 soonish, if I get a guitar sold..
But I was wondering, I have always played drop C ( CGCFAD) on my 6 string and drop G (GDGCFAD) on my 7 string.. So would a drop D (DADGCFAD) be possible for an 8 and what string size would be needed for going that low..
10-52 set, a 68 for the 7th and for the 8th I have no idea..
Also planning on a white one, with white headstock and ebonized fretboard mod.. after that work it will be pickup swaps..
Cheer guys


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

If you're okay with using a bass string, then a 95 or 100 would do it for that low D.


----------



## silent suicide

Would it fit through the body/nut/tuner?
Nut can be filed a bit and tuner can be drilled but I suppose not that much, beter to unwind it..


----------



## berzerkergang

Or you could just do something different and play an 8 string in the tuning its in and maybe just drop the low string? This tuning seems a little redonkulous heh


----------



## DespoticOrder

Black pole Dactivators and a home made pickguard. I cut the whole damn thing with a dremel. I didn't use a template or anything. I just sketched out a rough outline of what I wanted and started cutting shit up unit it fit! My next one will be better when I actually have a bandsaw.  This was just to test the waters really. I'm gonna try a red/white/red ply next.












EDIT: For the price you guys are buying these, you could just buy the stuff to make one yourself! I am going to make a few different colors though, and I'll probably end up posting a few for sale in the FS section. Plus I actually enjoy making them, so the price wouldnt be as high as someone who's making a living from this sort of thing


----------



## FromTheMausoleum

DespoticOrder said:


> Black pole Dactivators and a home made pickguard. I cut the whole damn thing with a dremel. I didn't use a template or anything. I just sketched out a rough outline of what I wanted and started cutting shit up unit it fit! My next one will be better when I actually have a bandsaw.  This was just to test the waters really. I'm gonna try a red/white/red ply next.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: For the price you guys are buying these, you could just buy the stuff to make one yourself! I am going to make a few different colors though, and I'll probably end up posting a few for sale in the FS section. Plus I actually enjoy making them, so the price wouldnt be as high as someone who's making a living from this sort of thing



That would look so classy with black pole/white Ionizers


----------



## DespoticOrder

FromTheMausoleum said:


> That would look so classy with black pole/white Ionizers




I almost bought some white pups, too! But then I saw these black on black, and most folks have the metal lookin poles, so I had to jump on these! 
"I'm different, yeahhh, I'm different" - 2 Chainz (But also applies to my pups)


----------



## berzerkergang

The top right arch looks a little strange but good work man!


----------



## gnarlwinslow

I think I've actually decided on maybe not replacing these pickups period, at least until I finish this album. Here's a sample of the tones I've been getting, mind you this just a demo. 

https://soundcloud.com/waitahochiminute/jai-fait-lhistoire


----------



## tmo

gnarlwinslow said:


> I think I've actually decided on maybe not replacing these pickups period, at least until I finish this album. Here's a sample of the tones I've been getting, mind you this just a demo.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/waitahochiminute/jai-fait-lhistoire



nice work...


----------



## FromTheMausoleum

So the neck fell off of my RG8 wat do?


----------



## berzerkergang

Mods all decided on and underway

- Purple pearloid pickguard with matching truss rod cover
- D'activators
- killswitch
- ebonized fretboard
- purple strap locks
- locking hipshot 8 string tuners
- working on potentially pinstriping it but havent found the right tape yet

Cant wait


----------



## stem

Hey guys!
Where did you get the template for pickguard?


----------



## berzerkergang

The guy above said he just drew it and went free hand, the guy I have making mine is making the template with the guitar. The other guy on page 23 probably did the same.


----------



## stem

berzerkergang said:


> The guy above said he just drew it and went free hand, the guy I have making mine is making the template with the guitar. The other guy on page 23 probably did the same.


 thanks man


----------



## FromTheMausoleum

My GAS kicked in again today, there will be a new NGD soon enough(sadly not an ERG though). o.o

On a lighter note I have enough money on the side waiting for pegasus pickups!


----------



## Khai H8drusH

Hi all.. noobie here. Will be an owner of a rg8L( lefty ) soon. Been following this thread for quite a bit and shld b replacing the tone pot with a killswitch, installing a pickguard, ebonizing the fretboard, swap pickups as well. 

However, I may have missed some info within the thread. Any shop/fellow forumer whom i can contact in order to do the pickguard? Any help wld b much appreciated. Thks in advance.


----------



## TerminalFunction

Hey guys. 

Here are my (modest) RG8 mods in action. DiMarzio DA8s and white details. 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/3492468-post26.html


----------



## Phalanx

TerminalFunction said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> Here are my (modest) RG8 mods in action. DiMarzio DA8s and white details.
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/3492468-post26.html



God damn your tone is great. It's actually refreshing to hear a more thrashy sounding mix with an 8 string - and I don't even like the whole thrashy sound that much.

Got songs i can download?


----------



## TerminalFunction

Phalanx said:


> God damn your tone is great. It's actually refreshing to hear a more thrashy sounding mix with an 8 string - and I don't even like the whole thrashy sound that much.
> 
> Got songs i can download?



Thanks a lot! Glad you like it. 

No new songs up for download yet, sorry. Our last album "Measuring The Abstract" is available on iTunes, Spotify etc etc. (but we only used 7-strings on that album.


----------



## CrashRG

I've seen some Rg8's on the net that people have removed the tone pot for the stock pickups and said it cleans up the muddiness greatly. anybody done this yet instead of replacing the pickups?


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

CrashRG said:


> I've seen some Rg8's on the net that people have removed the tone pot for the stock pickups and said it cleans up the muddiness greatly. anybody done this yet instead of replacing the pickups?



interesting...

remove it, move the volume in its place then add a killswitch.


----------



## kris_jammage

M3CHK1LLA said:


> interesting...
> 
> remove it, move the volume in its place then add a killswitch.


 
Very interesting! I'm not using the tone at all on my RG8, usually have it all the way on. Does removing the tone act as if its always on? I've always wondered about it but never actively looked into it.


----------



## Faine

m4rK said:


> To the bunfather, this paint I found is a near perfect match for the headstock. I was very happy with it.. And CannibalistX, try this minwaw stuff over it. It will black it out fo sho, no hint of gray...




Did you use the minwax over the stewmacs dye? Or did you only use the minwax?


----------



## mphsc

CrashRG said:


> I've seen some Rg8's on the net that people have removed the tone pot for the stock pickups and said it cleans up the muddiness greatly. anybody done this yet instead of replacing the pickups?



Not sure but I removed the 5-way & put a three way there the tone was. Hope to have it soon.


----------



## MikeK

Im actually very pleased with the stock pickups. Never thought I would say that about an Ibanez. With my HD500 I have no problem getting nice tight tones from them.


----------



## loopjunkie

OK I finally got mine back together


----------



## loopjunkie

I put A Bareknuckle Aftermath and the push-pull pot to split the coil, a switchcraft output jack and some really nice wire. It has replacment Graphtec saddles and a Graphtec Tusq nut. It got flush mount straplocks. Had "FretsontheNet" make me a pickup ring. It got some body and paint work, filled the neck pickup and main control cavity with routed and glued wood, made scallops around the horns and made the comfort cuts a bit more extreme. The paint is a 3 stage pearl white with the graphics mixed in at different stages, My buddy shot it in the paint booth at his body shop. The fretboard was re-stained much darker. It is on its way to be Plek'ed here very soon.


----------



## berzerkergang

Nicely done man, not a fan of the paintjob but everything else is really cool. Mine should be done in a couple weeks I look forward to seeing what everyone thinks!


----------



## FromTheMausoleum

So if I remove the tone pot it will be less muddy?


----------



## Poltergeist

FromTheMausoleum said:


> So if I remove the tone pot it will be less muddy?



Rough video of some guy I found on Youtube who did the tone pot removal; you can hear a slight difference in tone and it seems to sound "less muddy". He's still got the stock pickups in too. 


IBANEZ RG8 MOD - Goodbye Tone Pot: by Tribunation - YouTube


----------



## berzerkergang

All this "these pickups are fine" business is just nuts. Do you fellas have ears? Theyre awful pickups, maybe not Epiphone awful but still awful.


----------



## Chuck

FromTheMausoleum said:


> Just got info that the new Pegasus pickups will be out around the end of April and the soapbar model will be $139 USD



Thats so expensive though. You could almost get a DA set for that much


----------



## FromTheMausoleum

Misery Theory said:


> Thats so expensive though. You could almost get a DA set for that much



I'm waiting for soundclips, if they don't make me soil myself I'll be getting Ionizers.


----------



## tmo

OK, so, I finally have mine and mod are on the go as soon as I'll have the necessary equipment. They will be:

New paint job by me or by my wife
New white DiMarzio's DAs
Graphtech's Ghost saddles and AcoustiPhonic pre-amp
4 way blade switch -> Neck; Neck+Bridge Parallel; Neck+Bridge Serial; Bridge
Some mini switches for phase and serial/single/parallel wirings
Probably some new tuners

About tuners, I guess you all know about Hipshot's Guitar XTenders tuners to do 1 tone drop a flick of a lever, but those are quite expensive. Are they worth it? I mean, if a music is on a drop something the whole song, one can always use the tune peg to just drop it, right? So I think it only comes handy if one uses it to drop on the go and back up in the same music... or am I missing something?

Oh yeah, a NGD within the next minutes with some nice photos


----------



## Faine

Probably a seriously noob question, what is this wire for? I took the stock pickups out, the input jack, everything but the wire for the pickup selector switch for the emg bus.. Halp?


----------



## Faine

Painted the Fret board black with....





BEFO'





DURIN





My lovely girlfriend helping me 





After!


----------



## berzerkergang

You have a PM dude.


----------



## berzerkergang

Faine said:


> Probably a seriously noob question, what is this wire for? I took the stock pickups out, the input jack, everything but the wire for the pickup selector switch for the emg bus.. Halp?



Ground perhaps? Not 100% though, but I THINK its the ground wire.


----------



## Hyacinth

Looks like ground to me bro.


----------



## Faine

MatthewLeisher said:


> Looks like ground to me bro.



I thought so. Its the string ground isnt it? I really dont need it anymore right? since I wont have passives anymore? or just leave it.


----------



## tmo

Faine said:


> I thought so. Its the string ground isnt it? I really dont need it anymore right? since I wont have passives anymore? or just leave it.



That's the bridge ground wire and in my opinion you should rewire it back with actives also.

But my experience with actives is non existent..


----------



## Faine

Yeah, I just watched an emg pickup swap from passives to actives and i don't need it anymore but ill tuck it away somewhere just in case. Thanks for the help!


----------



## FromTheMausoleum

Just impulse bought bareknuckle aftermaths...


----------



## m4rK

Faine said:


> Painted the Fret board black with....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BEFO'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DURIN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My lovely girlfriend helping me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After!



Looks great man! Glad to see someone else have good results with this onyx. Did you get it on pretty smooth? Its thick stuff and easy to get streaks in it..


----------



## Faine

I was really easy to do. I only squirted a little bit onto a paper plate and it was enough for 2 coats. I didn't Have trouble at all and I'm very happy with the result!

Edit: PS it covered the fret markers on the sides and finger board itself, can't even see a trace of them.


----------



## tmo

FromTheMausoleum said:


> Just impulse bought bareknuckle aftermaths...



... good for you... I am waiting for white DAs...


----------



## Hyacinth

As far as I know you still need to ground active pickups, right?


----------



## Metal_Maniac

Faine said:


> Yeah, I just watched an emg pickup swap from passives to actives and i don't need it anymore but ill tuck it away somewhere just in case. Thanks for the help!



You will still need to solder that wire to the pots! That wire comes from the Bridge and grounds the whole guitar. Otherwise you will get the ungrounded buzzing sound until you touch the string with your hands completing the circuit and the buzz will stop.

Don't throw away that wire!


----------



## Faine

Even if the emg 808s have a solderless set up? How would I do that lol. Sorry for the noob questions.


----------



## donsimon

I did not ground my 808s, according to the instructions you don't have to. I have had no problems with any noice. I used the emg 3-way switch.


----------



## CrashRG

berzerkergang said:


> All this "these pickups are fine" business is just nuts. Do you fellas have ears? Theyre awful pickups, maybe not Epiphone awful but still awful.



I'm not saying the tone is great, but in defense of all us broke-asses here, not all of us can afford to drop 3 digits on emgs, bare knuckles, Duncan's or dimarzios or pod hd's right off the bat......and since tone is personal preference, maybe to some guys, just maybe, these sound great.


----------



## berzerkergang

CrashRG said:


> I'm not saying the tone is great, but in defense of all us broke-asses here, not all of us can afford to drop 3 digits on emgs, bare knuckles, Duncan's or dimarzios or pod hd's right off the bat......and since tone is personal preference, maybe to some guys, just maybe, these sound great.



Being that the RG8 has passives, itd cost yah less than 100 to drop a bridge pickup in there to start with. I didnt mean to act high and mighty, but there's a difference between keeping them while you save for better pickups and them actually being a good pickup.


----------



## MikeH

Just set up the RG8 for Drop D. Holy dickballs does it sound good.


----------



## FromTheMausoleum

Just bought a Misha modded version of the DeadHorse pedal to go along with my Bare Knuckles... I'll be sitting "patiently" by my door for the next few weeks waiting for them to get here.


----------



## berzerkergang

Curiously off topic,,, why does the deadhorse that merrow demos have a cow skull and the one being seemingly found everywhere else has a skeleton riding a horse. Any diff here? PS whered you pick up yours? PM me if youd prefer


----------



## FromTheMausoleum

berzerkergang said:


> Curiously off topic,,, why does the deadhorse that merrow demos have a cow skull and the one being seemingly found everywhere else has a skeleton riding a horse. Any diff here? PS whered you pick up yours? PM me if youd prefer



They change up the paint on their models every now and then to spice things up I guess, I ordered the Misha custom right from the ProTone site(that is currently broken due to insane amounts of traffic from Perifairy&#8482 here is a link to the thread he made. 







http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...dition-misha-mansoor-signature-overdrive.html


----------



## berzerkergang

Yeah after watching the merrow demo, I am going to buy one. I love when Keith demos stuff, he always stretches the use of the products with his playing. Ive seen some other demo guys that really do nothing to showcase the product and seem like they just do it for the free/discounted gear.


----------



## MetalBuddah

*EDITED AS PER REQUEST*

On a more related note, I got tired of the vinyl on my RG8 so I took it off. I will be removing the tone pot this week. Apparently it opens up pickups a little bit and makes them sound better.


----------



## berzerkergang

Merrow makes me want to buy everything he demos lol .... STAHP


----------



## Hyacinth

Hey so earlier Minwax wiping stain was mentioned, so I looked it up because I planned to ebonize my fretboard, but then I saw that they offer different colors and it got me thinking: 3 or 4 coats of the indigo stain might look awesome on the black RG8 fretboard but I don't want to try it, just in case it ends up looking retarded.


----------



## Yo_Wattup

MatthewLeisher said:


> Hey so earlier Minwax wiping stain was mentioned, so I looked it up because I planned to ebonize my fretboard, but then I saw that they offer different colors and it got me thinking: 3 or 4 coats of the indigo stain might look awesome on the black RG8 fretboard but I don't want to try it, just in case it ends up looking retarded.


----------



## berzerkergang

MatthewLeisher said:


> Hey so earlier Minwax wiping stain was mentioned, so I looked it up because I planned to ebonize my fretboard, but then I saw that they offer different colors and it got me thinking: 3 or 4 coats of the indigo stain might look awesome on the black RG8 fretboard but I don't want to try it, just in case it ends up looking retarded.



Go to local music stores and ask them if they have a broken bass or guitar neck around that has a rosewood fretboard. I got a busted aria pro bass neck for nothing to try all the different finishing techniques on before taking it to my RG8. If not there then post an ad in here or maybe on your local craigslist / kijiji etc. I am sure you will find something.


----------



## JEngelking

berzerkergang said:


> Go to local music stores and ask them if they have a broken bass or guitar neck around that has a rosewood fretboard. I got a busted aria pro bass neck for nothing to try all the different finishing techniques on before taking it to my RG8. If not there then post an ad in here or maybe on your local craigslist / kijiji etc. I am sure you will find something.



I'll second this. Failing that, there's always something like this or I'm sure there's random scrap necks/fretboards on the bay for cheap.

Either way, experimenting's fun and it's worth a shot.


----------



## zilla

Faine said:


> Painted the Fret board black with....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BEFO'
> 
> 
> DURIN



can you see any of the inlays thru the stain?

i'm thinking of doing this on my schecter to get rid of that god awful skull inlay.


----------



## Faine

zilla said:


> can you see any of the inlays thru the stain?
> 
> i'm thinking of doing this on my schecter to get rid of that god awful skull inlay.



Nope. Covered them completely.


----------



## m4rK

I can only see mine with direct sunlight hitting the neck. Even then there is no color differece but you can see where the dots are cause its smooth not wood grained in that tiny area.


----------



## FromTheMausoleum

So I'll have pics hopefully by the end of the week with my RG8 mods; BKP Aftermaths and a killswitch will be added on when received. I'll be getting a couple of those miniwax stains to test out on an old semi broken first act neck I had laying around(I'll post pics of each coat in multiple lightings so people can see and have a better idea of what it will look like before they buy the stuff)


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

im liking that minwax...looks to be the way to go.

even if the light hits it just right the inlay would kinda be stealthy. i want to see how it holds up after a couple months.


----------



## stem

Faine said:


> Nope. Covered them completely.


 
Looks great! what about sound? I heard that if you paint a fretboard, than you make sound worse...is it true?)


----------



## FromTheMausoleum

stem said:


> Looks great! what about sound? I heard that if you paint a fretboard, than you make sound worse...is it true?)



It's a stain not a paint, compare dyeing your hair to covering it with paint, stains just change the color without putting a thick anti resonant coat of grossness on the fingerboard.


----------



## codycarter

*mod ideas!

first off make the headstock white..
White peg heads 
Black Tele style pick guard covering neck route
Black x bar in the bridge
Take out the tone and move the vol to the tone spot and put a kill switch in the tone hole
Make the 3 way switch make the bridge go reg, coil tap, and out of phase
Put blue leds under the x bar
Route an "f" hole
Put blue leds in the f hole
Remove fretboard and put a maple board on with gold evo frets
Black binding on the body
Edge iii bridge
And tusq xl nut


----------



## stem

FromTheMausoleum said:


> It's a stain not a paint, compare dyeing your hair to covering it with paint, stains just change the color without putting a thick anti resonant coat of grossness on the fingerboard.


 hmm..cool  thanks man


----------



## berzerkergang

Can anyone tell me where I can find a TUSQ nut for the RG8 without having to buy a blank and make my own? 

My modded RG8 is near complete!! Pickups are in, locking tuners are in, the purple strap locks are in, killpot is in, tone knob is out, now just waiting on the pickguard / truss rod cover material to show up from China (hopefully not broken  ) and then it shall be ready to rock n roll!! 

But yeah,, an answer on the nut would be great, cant seem to find em anywhere. I suppose I could have my guy call graftech ?


----------



## Khai H8drusH

Wanting to do the minwax mod but its not available locally here in Singapore. Bro Fane tried shipping one from US but shipping alone costs 90US! :-/

Any guys nearer to ASIA who's able to help out in shipping one to me? Do let me know if possible and I will gladly make payment to u first before u ship the minwax. Any help is much appreciated..


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

codycarter said:


> *mod ideas!
> 
> first off make the headstock white..
> White peg heads
> Black Tele style pick guard covering neck route
> Black x bar in the bridge
> Take out the tone and move the vol to the tone spot and put a kill switch in the tone hole
> Make the 3 way switch make the bridge go reg, coil tap, and out of phase
> Put blue leds under the x bar
> Route an "f" hole
> Put blue leds in the f hole
> Remove fretboard and put a maple board on with gold evo frets
> Black binding on the body
> Edge iii bridge
> And tusq xl nut



...or just find a luthier to build you one


----------



## codycarter

M3CHK1LLA said:


> ...or just find a luthier to build you one



ain't nobody got money fo that 


anyways i'd rather DIY it and improve some luthiery skills on a $400 guitar


----------



## berzerkergang

Anyone know where to find 8 string tusq nuts? Cant seem to find em anywhere.


----------



## codycarter

berzerkergang said:


> Anyone know where to find 8 string tusq nuts? Cant seem to find em anywhere.



They don't carry them stock, you will either have to cut a blank or email them and see what they can do


----------



## codycarter

Opp better idea!

Take a black rg8
Sand off the finish on the front, leaving the back and sides black
Fill in the neck route with a block of basswood (I don't like neck pups if you can't tell)
Route f hole on the left side all the way through the body like a monkey grip
Sand off headstock paint
Do a material finish on head and from of body
Do a light burst of black around the edges of the material
Make a back for the f hole and lay down some metallic paint in the f and on the plate
Install _hella_ bright leds to the f and pickup route
Continue to mix glitter and rub on lacquer, apply to material finish

Then here is where it gets crazy..
Remove fret board, nut
Route a path next to the left edge on neck
Install small leds for led side markers
Install slanted black rosewood fretboard and slanted nut
Install Cepheus single saddles
Fret neck for a 27-25.5" scale


*boom*
Super badass multiscale superstrat with an ibby neck for under $2500
LACS can suck a butt


----------



## Eclipse

Black and Red RG8?


----------



## AustinSublett

Just ordered my white RG8 and some white EMG 808X's. I'm just going to white it out and paint the headstock white as well.


----------



## Faine

About to put my new pickups in tonight


----------



## Faine

how am I supposed to fit the jack emg gives me through the wood... It wont even fit all the way through. Do I clip the solderless emg clips onto the jack the RG8 came with?


----------



## TheEmptyCell

codycarter said:


> Opp better idea!
> 
> Take a black rg8
> Sand off the finish on the front, leaving the back and sides black
> Fill in the neck route with a block of basswood (I don't like neck pups if you can't tell)
> Route f hole on the left side all the way through the body like a monkey grip
> Sand off headstock paint
> Do a material finish on head and from of body
> Do a light burst of black around the edges of the material
> Make a back for the f hole and lay down some metallic paint in the f and on the plate
> Install _hella_ bright leds to the f and pickup route
> Continue to mix glitter and rub on lacquer, apply to material finish
> 
> Then here is where it gets crazy..
> Remove fret board, nut
> Route a path next to the left edge on neck
> Install small leds for led side markers
> Install slanted black rosewood fretboard and slanted nut
> Install Cepheus single saddles
> Fret neck for a 27-25.5" scale
> 
> 
> *boom*
> Super badass multiscale superstrat with an ibby neck for under $2500
> LACS can suck a butt




I guarantee someone out there coud build that for less than $2500 without your absolutely fucking stupid construction process.


----------



## berzerkergang

With 8 string guitars rising in popularity every day it seems like companies are missing the boat by seemingly not having accessory type parts readily available for 8 strings.


----------



## MikeH

TheEmptyCell said:


> I guarantee someone out there coud build that for less than $2500 without your absolutely fucking stupid construction process.



How is it "absolutely fucking stupid"?


----------



## FromTheMausoleum

TheEmptyCell said:


> I guarantee someone out there coud build that for less than $2500 without your absolutely fucking stupid construction process.



FIRST OFF, it's *HIS*, not YOURS. He can do whatever he wants with it as it's his creative process. "absolutely fucking stupid" is how I would describe you. SECOND OFF, Did you ever think MAYBE just MAYBE he wanted a project to work on? That maybe he wanted to create something of his own for himself and just thought that the RG8 was the best template for the job at hand? This is a thread about helping others, learning, and overall FUN so stick to it and Grow up.


----------



## codycarter

TheEmptyCell said:


> I guarantee someone out there coud build that for less than $2500 without your absolutely fucking stupid construction process.



stupid is relative


And let me scratch that price, for less than $1000 I will have a multiscale 8 string super strat exactly the way I want it, and ill have fun getting it too. I have built guitars before, and let me just say, there is nothing that feels better than a guitar you just built for yourself.


----------



## donsimon

Faine said:


> how am I supposed to fit the jack emg gives me through the wood... It wont even fit all the way through. Do I clip the solderless emg clips onto the jack the RG8 came with?



I cut off the clips and soldered the wires to the stock Jack, works just fine.


----------



## Zhysick

donsimon said:


> I cut off the clips and soldered the wires to the stock Jack, works just fine.



But stock jack is mono not stereo, isn't it? So the battery is gonna run out very fast as even when you are not playing is using the battery for nothing.

Better change the jack to a stereo one so the battery will be draining only when you have a jack plugged in.


PS: Hope you understand everything I said. Not sure if I said all right :/ Bad english sorry!!

PS2: Postal service come today. Was outside. Need to wait 'til tomorrow to have my RG8BK... SHIT!!!!


----------



## donsimon

Zhysick said:


> But stock jack is mono not stereo, isn't it? So the battery is gonna run out very fast as even when you are not playing is using the battery for nothing.
> 
> Better change the jack to a stereo one so the battery will be draining only when you have a jack plugged in.
> 
> 
> PS: Hope you understand everything I said. Not sure if I said all right :/ Bad english sorry!!
> 
> PS2: Postal service come today. Was outside. Need to wait 'til tomorrow to have my RG8BK... SHIT!!!!



No, it is in fact a stereo jack, here is a crappy pic of my messy soldering:




black wire is battery(i think) going to the ring of the socket.


----------



## Zhysick

Really? It came stock with a stereo jack? Uhm... useless until you swap pups for actives so... welcome stereo jack!

Nice to know... one less thing to change if I finally go actives!


----------



## HurrDurr

I'm looking to do a complete hardware replacement on one, but I can't seem to find a flat mount bridge like the one on the guitar in gold. It's apparently impossible to find and Ibanez Rules! doesn't have 'em either. I'm at a loss here, unless any of you kind folks know where I can snag one or have one made. Price isn't an issue.


----------



## Zhysick

HurrDurr said:


> I'm looking to do a complete hardware replacement on one, but I can't seem to find a flat mount bridge like the one on the guitar in gold. It's apparently impossible to find and Ibanez Rules! doesn't have 'em either. I'm at a loss here, unless any of you kind folks know where I can snag one or have one made. Price isn't an issue.



Need to be gold? The shape of the bridge is easy so you can made it with any material for a very reasonable price. For example, you can buy a thick piece of inox steel and blend it (mostly every steel workshop should have the machine to do it) and just drill the holes and put graphtec saddles or something like that... if you want gold could be hard to find, but maybe you can use brass which its also "yellow"... there are some other choices if you didn't mind a little different color.

Or you can give the hole bridge to a profesional who will sand it with air and sand in high pressure and gold-plate it... that will be a bit more expensive sure, but will be what you want.


----------



## FromTheMausoleum

Winter f*cking storm is slowing down all my stuff getting here. WHY CAN'T THE MAILMAN JUST PUT ON HIS BIG BOY BOOTS AND BRING ME MY BAREKNUCKLES?


----------



## berzerkergang

My stuff is all completed, just waiting for the damn pickguard material from freakin China.


----------



## codycarter

HurrDurr said:


> I'm looking to do a complete hardware replacement on one, but I can't seem to find a flat mount bridge like the one on the guitar in gold. It's apparently impossible to find and Ibanez Rules! doesn't have 'em either. I'm at a loss here, unless any of you kind folks know where I can snag one or have one made. Price isn't an issue.



I'm not sure if it a direct replacement, but you could always get a gold hipshot bridge. From what I hear the ibby bridge base plate is a lot higher so you might need to compensate with neck or raise the saddles. Or of course you can color it yourself, but chances are unless you have the know how, the diy finish won't last


----------



## HurrDurr

codycarter said:


> I'm not sure if it a direct replacement, but you could always get a gold hipshot bridge. From what I hear the ibby bridge base plate is a lot higher so you might need to compensate with neck or raise the saddles. Or of course you can color it yourself, but chances are unless you have the know how, the diy finish won't last


 


Zhysick said:


> Need to be gold? The shape of the bridge is easy so you can made it with any material for a very reasonable price. For example, you can buy a thick piece of inox steel and blend it (mostly every steel workshop should have the machine to do it) and just drill the holes and put graphtec saddles or something like that... if you want gold could be hard to find, but maybe you can use brass which its also "yellow"... there are some other choices if you didn't mind a little different color.
> 
> Or you can give the hole bridge to a profesional who will sand it with air and sand in high pressure and gold-plate it... that will be a bit more expensive sure, but will be what you want.


 
The Hipshot bridge won't be a direct replacement, though they make plenty in gold. I'm sure I can have one made then if anything to match the gold Hipshot Grip-Locks I was looking to replace the stock tuners with. I haven't bought the guitar yet because I want to be sure I'll be able to modify it as soon as I get it. I've been playing the RG8's at stores all over since they were released. Super excited about getting myself one.


----------



## Faine

Can someone who installed 808's into their RG8 please take a pic of their 3 way selector nob and show me where they soldered/plugged wires into the emg bus PLEASE.


----------



## Philligan

Faine said:


> Can someone who installed 808's into their RG8 please take a pic of their 3 way selector nob and show me where they soldered/plugged wires into the emg bus PLEASE.



This video explains everything


----------



## Faine

watched it a few times. I THINK I figured out the switch... Now i'm figuring out where to solder the wires to the input jack the guitar came with. I removed the clips from the emg solderless ones... to solder them to my old jack. Any help? Theres a really short pin, middle height one, then the tallest. Which wire goes to which? I have a white, black, and another black one from the battery thingy.


----------



## donsimon

The white one should go to the shortest the black to the tallest and the battery to the middle height one, thats how i did it(had a green for the battery)


----------



## berzerkergang

Faine, you would probably find more advice by starting a thread about your problem. More people will see it.


----------



## Zhysick

Another RG8 owner here!! Received it yesterday late but need to buy new strings this morning, you know why... FLOOOOOPPY!

First mod I did was cutting the wire of the tone pot as I normally didn't use it, specially when you have a low F on a guitar...

I recorded just a little clip for you guys so you can hear the difference... it's not a huge difference!! But live you can hear clearly how it opens the sound a bit and the treble is a bit more "in front of" all that bass tones the stock pups have. It's specially noticeable in the power chords...

So here it is. Not a masterpiece, but I'm sure you can hear the difference 
RG8 tone knob test


----------



## Faine

FINALLY figured it out... It's all fixed and its good to go. Sounds amazing! Check out all the pictures here!
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/230576-ngd-yet-another-rg8.html


----------



## SPNKr

Zhysick said:


> Another RG8 owner here!! Received it yesterday late but need to buy new strings this morning, you know why... FLOOOOOPPY!
> 
> First mod I did was cutting the wire of the tone pot as I normally didn't use it, specially when you have a low F on a guitar...
> 
> I recorded just a little clip for you guys so you can hear the difference... it's not a huge difference!! But live you can hear clearly how it opens the sound a bit and the treble is a bit more "in front of" all that bass tones the stock pups have. It's specially noticeable in the power chords...
> 
> So here it is. Not a masterpiece, but I'm sure you can hear the difference
> RG8 tone knob test



Yep I can "just" hear a difference. A tad cleaner/brighter.


----------



## Zhysick

SPNKr said:


> Yep I can "just" hear a difference. A tad cleaner/brighter.



Yesss. A very little difference, but it is there and is really easy to do... just cut a wire and improve the sound a little bit.


I need to buy a black stain of those... my fingerboard looks a little violet, I don't like it


----------



## stem

Zhysick said:


> really easy to do... just cut a wire and improve the sound a little bit.



Hey guys! I'm noob with electronic and wires.. so... maybe somebody have a little manual with how to do that?  thanks


----------



## Zhysick

I took the easy way 'cause I know how to fix it, so just cut the green wire that goes from the vol pot to the tone pot.

Unsoldering the wire should be better (unsoldering? is it right?).

In the pic you can see what I did. Not the best way, but the easier and faster as I would never use it again unless I change the pickups, so I would change all electronics 







Also I put a bit of adhesive tape to be sure the cut wire will never touch ground (if it happens the sound will be fucked, like tone knob to zero).


----------



## m4rK

Thanks for the pics! Im off to go snip a wire now.


----------



## Zhysick

I almost forget to say that the green wire are two wires: the "hot" and the ground. Be sure the inner wire (the hot) is not touching the outer one (the ground) after you cut it.


----------



## m4rK

got it, thank you. just cut it and i could notice a bit of a difference, not major as stated above but enough to notice...


----------



## MobiusR

My 8 has that rusty look. I love it, but I seriously need to change the pickups.


----------



## Zhysick

For those who are still using stock pickups like me... What I found that works best (at least using amplitube 3) is pushing to max the bass control and bass depth BUT killing frequencies below 85Hz using the Parametric EQ. That kills most of the lows frequencies that makes que guitar sounds bassy and muddy... cleans up a lot the sound, but you maybe will need to cut the highs a bit.

Why 85Hz? Because the tuning of my 8th string. Depending on your tuning you should use a different frequency as stated here:

Frequencies of Musical Notes

I tune my 8th to F2, so cut below 87Hz. When I drop the 8th "should" change it to below 77Hz, but sounds OK at 85Hz so I'm a bit lazy and don't change it.

Just try it, you can improve a lot the sound of the stock pickups while waiting your DAs or BKP!!


For me it works niiiiceee!!


----------



## abadonae

Hi guys!

My RG8 finally arrived!!!! Got to say for a basic model i love it! I'd forgotten how nice Ibby necks are to play on and am damn happy with it!

I've got my final list of mods down for ya'll and as soon as May comes around i'll be making a start!

- Pups will be SD Pegasus (bridge) and Sentient (neck) with the active soapbar covers when they become available to UK
- White Pickguard or possible distressed steel look pickguard
- Removal of Tone knob
- Volume Knob replaced with metal, red LED killswitch
- upgrade jack and 3 way
- Carbon Fibre Vinyl Wrap whole body, whole headstock and replace ibby logo with Chrome 'tick' logo
- Hipshot open gear tuners
- Graphtec String saver saddles installed on bridge
- 10-80 string set put on 
- good old setup done 

I've no idea how much all this will come to and with car stuff needing doing soon it will probably take 2-3 months to complete but be well worth the wait!

Sorry if any ideas on here seem stolen or similar. Just doing what i think will look bitchin!


----------



## FromTheMausoleum

100th post and my BKPs are here


----------



## RadDadTV

So this is my guy so far, looking to change the pickup to a Lace Deathbar when I get the chance, but besides that, it's done.


----------



## abadonae

Well! i recieved an email back today about the Pegasus and Sentient SD pups and i think i'll be reevaluating what is going in my guitar now tbh.

I Was quoted £169 for the Pegasus and £168 for the Sentient, that's over £330 for 2 pickups!! Unless i'm mistaken that is utterly ridiculous isn't it???


----------



## Zhysick

abadonae said:


> Well! i recieved an email back today about the Pegasus and Sentient SD pups and i think i'll be reevaluating what is going in my guitar now tbh.
> 
> I Was quoted £169 for the Pegasus and £168 for the Sentient, that's over £330 for 2 pickups!! Unless i'm mistaken that is utterly ridiculous isn't it???



WWWWWHAAAAAAAAAATTTTTTTT?????????

Uhm... I think I will start looking at DiMarzio...


----------



## FromTheMausoleum

abadonae said:


> Well! i recieved an email back today about the Pegasus and Sentient SD pups and i think i'll be reevaluating what is going in my guitar now tbh.
> 
> I Was quoted £169 for the Pegasus and £168 for the Sentient, that's over £330 for 2 pickups!! Unless i'm mistaken that is utterly ridiculous isn't it???



My BKPs were $380 and they are taking A LOT more work than I though to get in the damn guitar.

The neck pickup route is a tad too small in width and height(the depth is fine as far as I know) and I haven't even started the bridge pickup as I am getting more tools.


----------



## FromTheMausoleum

So did anybody else notice that the rg8's pickups are just 5 string bass pickups that they use on their GIO 5 string models?


----------



## m4rK

hmm, I have one of those, but my pups are different than that. do think they really are the same?


----------



## FromTheMausoleum

m4rK said:


> hmm, I have one of those, but my pups are different than that. do think they really are the same?



Either they are the same pickups or they have the exact same size/covers as the bass pickups. I almost want to take the bass pickups out ad check but I'm far too lazy. Either way shouldn't they be using 8 string sized pickups so that the routes are correct? even at that cheap 5 string bass pickups still feel like a dumb idea.


----------



## berzerkergang

abadonae said:


> Well! i recieved an email back today about the Pegasus and Sentient SD pups and i think i'll be reevaluating what is going in my guitar now tbh.
> 
> I Was quoted £169 for the Pegasus and £168 for the Sentient, that's over £330 for 2 pickups!! Unless i'm mistaken that is utterly ridiculous isn't it???



Thats way too much money just to be able to say you had em first. Wait a year or less and those things will be the same price as everything else. Paying boutique prices for a non boutique brand is silly. Plus, who knows, they might heavily suck ass, I would personally wait until there's been enough time for reviews and so on.


----------



## Yo_Wattup

FromTheMausoleum said:


> So did anybody else notice that the rg8's pickups are just 5 string bass pickups that they use on their GIO 5 string models?





FromTheMausoleum said:


> Either they are the same pickups or they have the exact same size/covers as the bass pickups. I almost want to take the bass pickups out ad check but I'm far too lazy. Either way shouldn't they be using 8 string sized pickups so that the routes are correct? even at that cheap 5 string bass pickups still feel like a dumb idea.



EMG 808s are the same size housing as their 5 string bass soapbar housings. Same with 707s and their 4 string housings i believe. The total string widths are the same so why wouldnt they use the same housing?


----------



## oddfellowfloyd

That veneer is amazing! The only thing that doesn't do it justice are the gaps in the pickup cavities! XD


----------



## Zhysick

FromTheMausoleum said:


> So did anybody else notice that the rg8's pickups are just 5 string bass pickups that they use on their GIO 5 string models?




Not exactly, but very very close to the truth...

RG8 pickups are Cort EVL bass guitar pickups...






Most of the people know Cort is the factory where "cheap" ibanez are made so it's not strange.

Later I will open a new thread about the pickups, just to show some things I have realized and maybe some of you will be interested


----------



## FromTheMausoleum

Zhysick said:


> Not exactly, but very very close to the truth...
> 
> RG8 pickups are Cort EVL bass guitar pickups...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the people know Cort is the factory where "cheap" ibanez are made so it's not strange.
> 
> Later I will open a new thread about the pickups, just to show some things I have realized and maybe some of you will be interested



Yeah I noticed the "5st" and put the pickups right next to my bass and thought I might be onto something xD 

On a side note I got the BKPs in to the routes now, just hooking them up/re-attaching the neck and then a pic or two will be shared


----------



## AustinSublett

Well, I ordered a RG8WH through Ibanez but it is backordered until the middle of July. So next week I am going to break down and buy one of the new RG8 Iron Labels. I've already played one and really loved it. I already have the White EMG 808X's on the way to put in it. The only other thing I will mod are the tuning keys at some point.


----------



## berzerkergang

Ive got a set of RG8 stock pickups that ill give away for free as long as someone pays postage. Just figured someone could use em. 

Also, pickups and killpot installed,,,, STILL waiting for the damn pickguard material from China.


----------



## Zhysick

As I said before, I switched the stock pups in the guitar so now I have the bridge in the neck and the neck in the bridge. For me is a win. The "neck" pup have a cleaner sound, less output and it's not muddy, so it fits better my tastes. Also, "bridge" pup is hot but has great highs so as a neck pup it works well. Fuller than the neck pup.

If you want to know more and hear the differences just can do it here

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...ck-pickups-cort-bass-pickups.html#post3514415

I opened a new thread for that as it is not strictly a "mod", just a way to upgrade it without spending a cent.

I'm sure I will keep this guitar, so I will start looking for pickguard materials right now!!


----------



## berzerkergang

When 90 bucks or less buys a D'activator theres no reason to keep the stock pickups in this guitar in my opinion.


----------



## FromTheMausoleum

berzerkergang said:


> When 90 bucks or less buys a D'activator theres no reason to keep the stock pickups in this guitar in my opinion.



I really liked the neck pickup for my jazzy riffs tbh, though Ionizers beat the shit out of them xD btw guys.






They are in and I LOVE THEM


----------



## jimwratt

MatthewLeisher said:


> Hey so earlier Minwax wiping stain was mentioned, so I looked it up because I planned to ebonize my fretboard, but then I saw that they offer different colors and it got me thinking: 3 or 4 coats of the indigo stain might look awesome on the black RG8 fretboard but I don't want to try it, just in case it ends up looking retarded.



You, sir, have a devious mind. That's quite a gift.


----------



## hand amputation

I didn't want to start a new thread for this, but I had to know...

I had owned a RG7321 in the past and I really liked it. Times were tight at one time, and I had to eventually put it up on Craigslist. I have wanted another ever since. 

I have recently started looking at 8's, and this thread has given me major GAS for a RG8. I am thinking that I would like to change the pickups to Dimarzios (never been a big active PU guy), as well as do some other minor tweaks. I'd also like to change the nut, tuners, and saddles.

My question is.. How low can you get the action on the heaviest string? When I got my 7321 it was in BAD playing condition, but with a little spit and polish I had her looking great and playing superbly. I want to explore the 8th string, but I am just curious as to how the less expensive models play, or rather, how they are capable of playing with a proper set up. [I'd try to play one locally, but I have yet to see one in a store here.]

I would also like to know if anyone uses their RG8 to play something other than very heavy -or- progressive music. I am curious how an 8 would fit into other genres of music.

Oh, btw... nice looking RG8's, fellas.


----------



## FromTheMausoleum

hand amputation said:


> I didn't want to start a new thread for this, but I had to know...
> 
> I had owned a RG7321 in the past and I really liked it. Times were tight at one time, and I had to eventually put it up on Craigslist. I have wanted another ever since.
> 
> I have recently started looking at 8's, and this thread has given me major GAS for a RG8. I am thinking that I would like to change the pickups to Dimarzios (never been a big active PU guy), as well as do some other minor tweaks. I'd also like to change the nut, tuners, and saddles.
> 
> My question is.. How low can you get the action on the heaviest string? When I got my 7321 it was in BAD playing condition, but with a little spit and polish I had her looking great and playing superbly. I want to explore the 8th string, but I am just curious as to how the less expensive models play, or rather, how they are capable of playing with a proper set up. [I'd try to play one locally, but I have yet to see one in a store here.]
> 
> I would also like to know if anyone uses their RG8 to play something other than very heavy -or- progressive music. I am curious how an 8 would fit into other genres of music.
> 
> Oh, btw... nice looking RG8's, fellas.



Straight out of the box the RG8's neck pickup is amazing for jazzy/groove licks. It had such clarity and this really nice pop to it. It made me really happy


----------



## ian14892




----------



## berzerkergang

Ok so the wiring was no problem for the dactivators, got them wired, removed the tone knob and got the killpot installed all fine. But I ran into a slight issue. 

There's obviously more than enough room to install these in the RG8 but the issue I have is with the mounting of the pickup on the bare wood. Its telling me to gently drill out the 4 holes to fit the mounting screws but after that, do I put the springs in there somewhere? what controls the height of the pickup at that point? 

Thanks guys. I really did search but I couldnt come up with the exact answer.


----------



## MikeH

Springs slide over the screw shaft, under the pickup tab.


----------



## berzerkergang

lol wellllll this is embarrassing... 

Was I supposed to wire these in series or parallel?


----------



## ian14892

hand amputation said:


> I didn't want to start a new thread for this, but I had to know...
> 
> I had owned a RG7321 in the past and I really liked it. Times were tight at one time, and I had to eventually put it up on Craigslist. I have wanted another ever since.
> 
> I have recently started looking at 8's, and this thread has given me major GAS for a RG8. I am thinking that I would like to change the pickups to Dimarzios (never been a big active PU guy), as well as do some other minor tweaks. I'd also like to change the nut, tuners, and saddles.
> 
> My question is.. How low can you get the action on the heaviest string? When I got my 7321 it was in BAD playing condition, but with a little spit and polish I had her looking great and playing superbly. I want to explore the 8th string, but I am just curious as to how the less expensive models play, or rather, how they are capable of playing with a proper set up. [I'd try to play one locally, but I have yet to see one in a store here.]
> 
> I would also like to know if anyone uses their RG8 to play something other than very heavy -or- progressive music. I am curious how an 8 would fit into other genres of music.
> 
> Oh, btw... nice looking RG8's, fellas.



Get proper strings. I'm no expert but I listened to some of the guys here about string tension and I just put a 10-86 set on mine. All the strings intonate very well and have good tension. Whether you play heavy music or not this would be the first thing to do.


----------



## tmo

berzerkergang said:


> (...)
> There's obviously more than enough room to install these in the RG8 but the issue I have is with the mounting of the pickup on the bare wood. Its telling me to gently drill out the 4 holes to fit the mounting screws but after that, do I put the springs in there somewhere? what controls the height of the pickup at that point?



I use heavy density foam under the pickup to push it up agaisnt the screw pressure.

About wiring, if they are in parallel, they should sound more leveled in the overall output against single pickup selection...


----------



## berzerkergang

Ran into a wiring hitch but figured it out.... all is fixed and now EVERYTHING is done........ except.... now I am still waiting for pickguard material from China...


----------



## jedimindfrak82

Here's what i did to my black RG8... I stained the fretboard with the onyx minwax express, i installed a black hipshot bridge (which btw only required that i drill the mounting screw holes and slightly modify the string through holes) and locking open backed hipshot tuning pegs. I also bought two Dimarzio paf 8's, in which i swapped magnets (A5 neck, A8 bridge) and installed unplated screws and slugs. I put a CRL three way switch (wired Petrucci style) and CTS puts and a .015 tropical fish cap. This thing is amazing now... It looks great, sounds a million times better with the new bridge, and the tone is great through my 5150 half stack. The split middle switch position sounds great as well, very unique.


----------



## hand amputation

I'd REALLY like to add a pickguard to mine.

I'm sure it's been asked before... But does anyone know where I could get one made?


----------



## ite89

I hope someone tries out the new SD 8 string sets, I'm kind of worried that it might not fit the standard R8 routing it would such as waste if i had to sand them down.


----------



## abadonae

What can i get in the UK that could be a good substitute for Minwax or other US stuff that we can't seem to get here.

I Don't want to import stain so if anyone knows a suitable alternative then Let me know 

Also i've found a way to get my hands on a Fixed 8 Edge III bridge and i really am interested in fitting this, it's always been the ultimate bridge to me, other than a bit of routing can anyone think of anything else that could need doing??

Cheers all


----------



## abadonae

16mm 12V BLUE Led Lighted Push Button Metal ON-OFF Switch for Car Boats DIY | eBay

Could this be used in a guitar? And if so what would i have to do with it? 

Cheers all


----------



## Zhysick

You can use it in a guitar, but to turn on the LED you will need 12V. So, you will need 2x9V batteries and a voltage regulator (7812 for example) or 8xAA batteries... there are some strange/not common batteries that are 9V each, so two of them will be 18V and seems to be, the pair, smaller than a 9V battery, so maybe the best option; but never seen them in any shop here (which it's not so strange considering where I live...)

Anyway... if you are not going to use active pups I will not put batteries inside that very tiny cavity the RG8 have. Just my opinion.


Do you NEED a led?????


----------



## abadonae

No not really, tbh i just really like the button itself as well. If i'm fitting 2 EMG808x's will i be able to just fit this and the 3 way blade? No volume, no tone just the killswitch and that's it.

Doable? I don't know a great deal about actually fitting pickups sadly


----------



## MobiusR

jedimindfrak82 said:


> Here's what i did to my black RG8... I stained the fretboard with the onyx minwax express, i installed a black hipshot bridge (which btw only required that i drill the mounting screw holes and slightly modify the string through holes) and locking open backed hipshot tuning pegs. I also bought two Dimarzio paf 8's, in which i swapped magnets (A5 neck, A8 bridge) and installed unplated screws and slugs. I put a CRL three way switch (wired Petrucci style) and CTS puts and a .015 tropical fish cap. This thing is amazing now... It looks great, sounds a million times better with the new bridge, and the tone is great through my 5150 half stack. The split middle switch position sounds great as well, very unique.



PICSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Hybrid138

Order new strings, some white vinyl, and some Ibanez logo decals. Mod #1 approaching!


----------



## hand amputation

Friend of mine is going to help me make a custom pick guard for mine. Gonna look a little like this:







Now, I just gotta decide what color the pg and body will be... Thoughts?


----------



## Mordacain

hand amputation said:


> Friend of mine is going to help me make a custom pick guard for mine. Gonna look a little like this:
> 
> Now, I just gotta decide what color the pg and body will be... Thoughts?



I'd think the Galaxy Blue that was standard on the RG1527s would look pretty awesome!


----------



## Zhysick

abadonae said:


> No not really, tbh i just really like the button itself as well. If i'm fitting 2 EMG808x's will i be able to just fit this and the 3 way blade? No volume, no tone just the killswitch and that's it.
> 
> Doable? I don't know a great deal about actually fitting pickups sadly



If you are not going to put pots in it I think its doable... but only in 9V (don't know if the LED will light or not, but can work without lightning for sure) or the "rare 18V batteries you can buy in eBay"... I think you won't have enough room for two 9V batteries... but doable for sure 


I recieved today my "white carbon fiber vinyl" so that pickguard design is pretty nice... I should copy it!! Hehehehe


----------



## JEngelking

^ Agreed, if the pickguard is a satin/matte black, then I think a Galaxy or Royal Blue would look tasty, maybe even a dark-ish red.


----------



## Jameslewis777

Hey dudes - just about to put in my order for an RG8 as my second eight* string (long story short, just ordered an Agile Septor 827, but it arrived damaged :/). 

ANYWAY. Having trouble deciding between black and white. I am leaning towards white because of appearance modding possibility, but if I were to go black I would NOT be able to stand the ultra glossy finish in black. How difficult would it be to turn the finish into a matte or satin finish?


----------



## JEngelking

Okay, so I'm currently not even close to getting my RG8, but I have a question for you fellows in regard to my current plans for modding one, so I may kill my dreams now rather than getting my hopes up exponentially.  So after seeing this:





And this:


I've been so far planning on sending off my to-be RG8 to Livewire to get a "Jupiter Swirl" done. Basically my question is, would it be a frowned to get a swirl done with the same colors as in that above picture? I think it looks kickass, but I wouldn't wanna rip off anyone else's idea, (it could belong to someone on this forum for all I know).


----------



## Jameslewis777

I answered my own question dudes! I bought the white...

I gotta give mad props to musiciansfriend. As I mentioned earlier, I ordered a $400 Agile Septor 827 as my backup ERG, but it arrived with a pretty serious pickup flaw that both rondo and I put on shipping damage. Needless to say I returned the guitar straight away (received it yesterday, returned today) and decided to explore other options. The RG8 was always second on my list so I decided to go with it. ANYWAYS, I ended up going on musiciansfriend and trying to add a coupon code to my order - it didn't work so I entered an online chat. I described my situation to the person and he gave me a coupon for 15% off! I bought my brand new RG8 in white for $339.99 with free shipping. Amazing deal. The only problem is it won't be shipping until 5/20 because of a backorder, but my birthday is around then so it'll be a good gift.

So the mods I plan to do so far:
-Ebonize the fb (with the exception of the two 12th fret dot inlays)
-Dye the headstock white and add the Ibanez checkmark logo decal
-Hipshot Locking tuners (no one has posted about them, but I imagine they'll be good)
-DA8's: can't decide between black w/ black poles, or white w/ black poles... but I am also slightly considering EMG 808X's (help?)
-Schaller Strap buttons
-Strings: .080, .059, .048, .038, .028, .018, .014, .011
-GruvGear Fret Wrap

I'm so stoked.


----------



## Zhysick

Well... first "no free" mod done on my RG8.

I received just a couple of days ago my "pickguard material" (AKA white carbon fiber kind of vinyl).

So... I opened the box and... yes... thats all... Never gonna buy again in a eBay shop called "poop"style (well... caca, which is spanish for poop). The material is "good" (as good as you can expect for a vinyl imitation of carbon fiber) but the package was just ridiculous... How do you even think you can fold a vinyl into a box to send it?? Just hilarious... also, some flaws in it... lucky I can use some part for my pickguard.
















Well... lets start with my "telecaster-ish" pickguard... Never did this before so... Just figuring how to do it without disassembling the whole guitar so... paper, paper, time and time, and more paper...






Finally I got it.






Lets cut and paste!! (this sounds weird somehow for me... don't know if also for you english speakers)






Next, truss-rod cover!











Also changed the volume knob to the tone knob position and removed the tone knob as it is disconnected for a bit more of bite and clarity so I used the "pickguard" to hide the vol. knob hole. Looks sleeker now!!

Well... that's all folks!











... for now!!!

More mods soon!!! (ebonized fretboard!!!)


----------



## hand amputation

Looks good! I like the Tele style guard.


----------



## berzerkergang

I might get negged here but,,, you need real pickguard material and you need to take the strings off to design and install it. This looks rushed and/or lazy. I really don't want to come across like a jerk here but I had to be honest. Dense pickguard material is available for 10-30 a sheet depending on the finish, then you need to take off the strings and make a template, then cut etc. Sticking a poorly cut sticker over the screws and such, not so good. The idea was there forsure, that style of pickguard will look great when you get it done right.


----------



## Zhysick

berzerkergang said:


> I might get negged here but,,,



Can't understand why you can get negged for saying your opinion 

I appreciate your opinion, but for me it looks nice and I don't like pickguards because the "thickness" of a pickguard is not my thing... it's uncomfortable for me even if it sounds weird (I know!!).

But I like the look. Also, don't like toirtoise kind of pickguard or plain ones, so I preferred this "carbon fiber" finish so don't going to spend money in things I don't like.

I tried this and I like it.

Yes, it's cheap and lazy (I am lazy!!) for sure!!!


----------



## abadonae

Hi guys,

My Fiebings Black Dye turned up on thursday so i'm planning on dying my fretboard once i finish my work this week.

2 questions before i begin as i've never done this before.

What should i use to clean the fretboard of oils and stuff first? I reckon white spirit is way too harsh yea?

And secondly is using a cotton wool bud to apply it any better/worse than using a small thin paint brush?

Cheers all


----------



## mphsc

<


----------



## hand amputation

I'd REALLY like to change the tuners and bridge on mine.

I've read that the Hipshot bridge would work but only with modifications to the guitar.. Is there any other option? Perhaps new saddles on the stock bridge??

As far as the tuners go.. I am looking at a black Hipshot 4x4 set on eBay for around $80 shipped.. Is that the only (or best) option??

Also.. I got my Minwax today. Plan on dyeing the fretboard once I need to change strings.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

moar details...asap!


----------



## technomancer

abadonae said:


> 16mm 12V BLUE Led Lighted Push Button Metal ON-OFF Switch for Car Boats DIY | eBay
> 
> Could this be used in a guitar? And if so what would i have to do with it?
> 
> Cheers all



If you really want to use this and you're not using EMGs you could easily put in an A23 size 12v battery for the light and wire it to a stereo jack so power is cut when the guitar is unplugged


----------



## mphsc

M3CHK1LLA said:


> moar details...asap!



Using chrome saddles & it will be sitting all up on this:


----------



## Zhysick

mphsc said:


> <



How did you paint it?

Interesting... I am thinking in doing the same I did with my Yamaha RG420 wich was painting things in orange (pot. knobs, pickups, etc.) so this could work in another color


----------



## hand amputation

datswirl.jpg


----------



## Konfyouzd

hand amputation said:


> I'd REALLY like to change the tuners and bridge on mine.
> 
> I've read that the Hipshot bridge would work but only with modifications to the guitar.. Is there any other option? Perhaps new saddles on the stock bridge??
> 
> As far as the tuners go.. I am looking at a black Hipshot 4x4 set on eBay for around $80 shipped.. Is that the only (or best) option??
> 
> Also.. I got my Minwax today. Plan on dyeing the fretboard once I need to change strings.



Graphtech Strat Import saddles, maybe?


----------



## hand amputation

Konfyouzd said:


> Graphtech Strat Import saddles, maybe?



Quite possibly... I thought about it...

Would I have to buy two sets?!


----------



## larry

hand amputation said:


> I'd REALLY like to change the tuners and bridge on mine.
> 
> I've read that the Hipshot bridge would work but only with modifications to the guitar.. Is there any other option? Perhaps new saddles on the stock bridge??
> 
> As far as the tuners go.. I am looking at a black Hipshot 4x4 set on eBay for around $80 shipped.. Is that the only (or best) option??
> 
> Also.. I got my Minwax today. Plan on dyeing the fretboard once I need to change strings.



full contact hardware saddle kit. they fit the stock bridge and are comfortable, but they are not sold individually.

edit: pics!!!


----------



## hand amputation

larry said:


> full contact hardware saddle kit. they fit the stock bridge and are comfortable, but they are not sold individually.



Link by chance?


----------



## larry

fixed


----------



## abadonae

Right Gents...i have an issue.

I started to stain my fretboard today, yesterday i removed the neck, cleaned the fretboard of oils and shit and then used paintblock Frogtape to mask off the back of the neck. All went exceedingly well!!!

THEN!

Basically the frogtape had peeled away without me realizing and had doused about 80% of each maple strip on the outside of the neck  Bad times and it looked awful so in a fit of ridiculous rage/stupidity i made the worst decision of my currently short life, I dyed the entirety of the back of the neck as well  Now before anyone tells me this was a bad idea I already know and am planning on ordering another one of these babies so i can have a pristine one as well. I used Fiebings leather Dye (the stuff from stewmac) and have literally coated the back of the neck

I need help, I don't need people telling me that nothing can be done because dammit it's DIY and that just isn't the case, what i need is advice on what to do next. It's drying and it's sticky and it's awful!

On the other hand however, the fretboard looks great lol

Pics will follow once advice has been given and all is dry and back on. IMO the neck all black looks pretty bitching but i want to make sure it doesn't affect playability and doesn't go dull.

All help and advice is cool, don't hate on my stupid self too much. I panicked


----------



## Konfyouzd

-Pencil eraser (could have used that in the beginning, now you'll have to really put some elbow grease into it)...
-Rubbing alcohol may work too, but I'm not sure how safe that is...


----------



## abadonae

What pencil eraser will take the stain off?


----------



## abadonae

Is there no way of buffing it to make it usable? It does look quite good with the black body and with a bit of shine it could have an awesome look...or am i being hopeful here?

Cheers guys, any help would be appreciated!

I'm gonna pop this onto the luthiers section too, might be someone on there who isn't into ERGs and seeing this


----------



## no_dice

There was a thread recently where a guy was talking about shaving necks into a profile he liked, and then refinishing them with something. I can't remember what he said he used, but if it looks fine and you're worried about the feel, maybe you could go over it with a clear coat or something? I'm not sure how it would bond to what you just put on the neck, but maybe someone who knows more could chime in.

Sorry, I can't for the life of me remember what he said he used.


----------



## tmo

hand amputation said:


> Quite possibly... I thought about it...
> 
> Would I have to buy two sets?!




I am in the process of ordering 8 Ghost saddles and Acousti-phonic preamp directly from Graphtech. The more of us ask them for an 8 string saddle set, the better. They sell their saddles individually, just email them about that.

I have already made this mod on an RG7421 and on an RG7321 and I simply love it. It ROCKs BIG TIME.


----------



## hand amputation

tmö;3539056 said:


> I am in the process of ordering 8 Ghost saddles and Acousti-phonic preamp directly from Graphtech. The more of us ask them for an 8 string saddle set, the better. They sell their saddles individually, just email them about that.
> 
> I have already made this mod on an RG7421 and on an RG7321 and I simply love it. It ROCKs BIG TIME.



Thanks. I emailed them.


----------



## abadonae

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...-i-died-my-fretboard-went-horribly-wrong.html 

Moved it across to here if anyone is interested


----------



## Khai H8drusH

tmö;3539056 said:


> I am in the process of ordering 8 Ghost saddles and Acousti-phonic preamp directly from Graphtech. The more of us ask them for an 8 string saddle set, the better. They sell their saddles individually, just email them about that.
> 
> I have already made this mod on an RG7421 and on an RG7321 and I simply love it. It ROCKs BIG TIME.



As per ur info, im in the graphtech.com website but im unsure which ones fit the lefty rg8..any additional info is greatly appreciated..


----------



## Konfyouzd

Whenever I've stained my board and accidentally gotten some on the neck a pencil eraser got it off for me. The necks are finished. 

EDIT: Holy hell... I just saw your other thread... My advice won't work anymore.


----------



## abadonae

Konfyouzd said:


> Whenever I've stained my board and accidentally gotten some on the neck a pencil eraser got it off for me. The necks are finished.
> 
> EDIT: Holy hell... I just saw your other thread... My advice won't work anymore.


#

haha cheers for the...um...help there buddy  yea it went a bit pete tong but it's back on track now, sanded back most of the finish so it doesn't look half as bad now


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

abadonae said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...-i-died-my-fretboard-went-horribly-wrong.html
> 
> Moved it across to here if anyone is interested


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

Konfyouzd said:


> Whenever I've stained my board and accidentally gotten some on the neck a pencil eraser got it off for me. The necks are finished.
> 
> EDIT: Holy hell... I just saw your other thread... My advice won't work anymore.




there is not an eraser big enough to fix that.

just swirl it...neck and all and be done with it.


----------



## abadonae

M3CHK1LLA said:


> there is not an eraser big enough to fix that.
> 
> just swirl it...neck and all and be done with it.



hmmm...


----------



## tmo

Khai H8drusH said:


> As per ur info, im in the graphtech.com website but im unsure which ones fit the lefty rg8..any additional info is greatly appreciated..



Hi, sorry for the delayed reply.

You should measure the distance from 1st to 6th string. I found that I should get the Ghost 8000-00 type of saddle.

I am ordering (not yet done the purchase) 8 Ghost 8000-00 saddles that go for part number BN 8000-00

As part of the order, besides the acousti-phonic preamp package, I am also ordering an extra summing board, a link cable and a quick switch, for mixing piezo and mag sounds.

Check these PDF files:
8 (or more) string guitar ghost install
Reference to Part Number Codes
Acousti-Phonic Pre-Amp info


----------



## Khai H8drusH

tmö;3542360 said:


> Hi, sorry for the delayed reply.
> 
> You should measure the distance from 1st to 6th string. I found that I should get the Ghost 8000-00 type of saddle.
> 
> I am ordering (not yet done the purchase) 8 Ghost 8000-00 saddles that go for part number BN 8000-00
> 
> As part of the order, besides the acousti-phonic preamp package, I am also ordering an extra summing board, a link cable and a quick switch, for mixing piezo and mag sounds.
> 
> Check these PDF files:
> 8 (or more) string guitar ghost install
> Reference to Part Number Codes
> Acousti-Phonic Pre-Amp info



Noted, thks much... !


----------



## jedimindfrak82

MobiusR said:


> PICSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS



Ask and ye shall receive... 

The Hipshot open back locking tuners










The Hipshot bridge and modded Dimarzios





More bridge and pups and stained fretboard


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

jedimindfrak82 said:


> Ask and ye shall receive...
> 
> *le porn*



Hnnnnnnggg


----------



## RadDadTV

Looks so dope.


----------



## hand amputation

AWESOME. I want a Hipshot tuner set and bridge for mine in the worst way...

So, I am thinking of applying the Minwax Ebony tonight.

I had a question though... I am going to use painter's tape to mask off the neck, but should I paint the 'sides' of the neck where the rosewood wraps around? As in.. Where the position dots are? If I do will that cover the dots up for good?


----------



## tmo

hand amputation said:


> AWESOME. I want a Hipshot tuner set and bridge for mine in the worst way...
> 
> So, I am thinking of applying the Minwax Ebony tonight.
> 
> I had a question though... I am going to use painter's tape to mask off the neck, but should I paint the 'sides' of the neck where the rosewood wraps around? As in.. Where the position dots are? If I do will that cover the dots up for good?



I think that if you are doing the Ebonize thing, it should be done on the sides also. IF you need those side dots, there is a product that fits the purpose of masking them:
Water Colour Mediums
Alternatively, you could apply little bit of silicon before and scrap it off after.


----------



## jedimindfrak82

hand amputation said:


> AWESOME. I want a Hipshot tuner set and bridge for mine in the worst way...
> 
> So, I am thinking of applying the Minwax Ebony tonight.
> 
> I had a question though... I am going to use painter's tape to mask off the neck, but should I paint the 'sides' of the neck where the rosewood wraps around? As in.. Where the position dots are? If I do will that cover the dots up for good?



You can actually use the minwax express onyx to cover inlays... i have a 2004 LTD SC-607 and i couldn't stand how light the fretboard was nor the stupid smiley face inlay... Two coats of the onyx and it looks like an ebony fretboard with almost no sign of the inlay.

One tip with the minwax stuff... once I've let it sit over night i lightly buff it with steel wool and then put on a coat of Howard 's feed n wax... It gives it a mild sheen and protects the finish.


----------



## Kristianx510

Anyone put locking tuners on their RG8s yet? Thinking about putting some on mine when I get it and don't know what kind to get.

EDIT: didn't notice the post a few above this had locking tuners..


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

noticed there are a bunch of new guys here or that just got one.

add your rg8 to this thread ---> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/220221-rg8-roll-call.html


----------



## hand amputation

jedimindfrak82 said:


> You can actually use the minwax express onyx to cover inlays... i have a 2004 LTD SC-607 and i couldn't stand how light the fretboard was nor the stupid smiley face inlay... Two coats of the onyx and it looks like an ebony fretboard with almost no sign of the inlay.
> 
> One tip with the minwax stuff... once I've let it sit over night i lightly buff it with steel wool and then put on a coat of Howard 's feed n wax... It gives it a mild sheen and protects the finish.



Thanks for the info. I don't mind covering the inlays on the neck, but I'd kinda like to keep the position markers on the side of the neck visible.

I'll check out the feed n wax.


----------



## Khai H8drusH

jedimindfrak82 said:


> Ask and ye shall receive...
> 
> The Hipshot open back locking tuners



The hipshot tuners, will they accomodate thicker gauge strings, i.e., >0.079"?
Btw, the mods are sweet!!


----------



## jedimindfrak82

Khai H8drusH said:


> The hipshot tuners, will they accomodate thicker gauge strings, i.e., >0.079"?
> Btw, the mods are sweet!!



I believe the package said they will accommodate up to a .090 gauge string... I have a .080 on there for my low F.


----------



## Khai H8drusH

jedimindfrak82 said:


> I believe the package said they will accommodate up to a .090 gauge string... I have a .080 on there for my low F.



Thks for the infos.. juz tt im buying the hipshot tuners from ebay n the advert stated that 0.079" is the max string gauge... hmm...


----------



## jedimindfrak82

I bought mine from the eBay seller sporthitech... They are a hipshot dealer and are very knowledgeable about them... I've bought three sets of tuners and bridges from them within no problems whatsoever


----------



## hand amputation

I want these Hipshot tuners, but as Khai said, it says that .079 is the max.


Hmmm....


----------



## jedimindfrak82

hand amputation said:


> I want these Hipshot tuners, but as Khai said, it says that .079 is the max.
> 
> 
> Hmmm....



That 's exactly what i got and who i got it from... Message them and ask... Like i said i have a .080 for my low F and it fit in there perfectly.


----------



## tmo

ok, hardware ordered, waiting time starts... now.


8 Ghost saddles + acouticphonic preamp + quickswitch
D-Activators 8 set in black (wanted them in white but waiting time was too long)
1x 4 way blade switch
2x mini DPDT on/on/on switch
4x mini DPDT on/on switch
2x concentric 500/500 Kohms pot
2x .022 capacitors...
1x battery box

Further mods will be:

Refinishing with a TAO based theme, or my kids hands all over it, or both
New machine heads from Hipshot.
Re-routing and drilling cavities for wiring installation and battery compartment, under bridge cavity routing for saddles' wires under bridge and bridge drilling.

Wiring will be like this:

Graphtech Quickswitch to blend mags/mix/piezos
Blade switch to 1.Neck/2.Neck+Bridge Parallel/3.Neck+bridge Serial/4.Bridge
For each pickup: 1 on/on/on switch for North Coil/Both Coils/South Coil + 1 on/on Switch for Serial/Parallel + 1 on/on switch for In Phase/Out Phase
Vol+tone for Mags
Vol+Tone for Piezos

This sums up a total of 7 mini switches+1 blade switch+2x concentric pots... huummm crazy sounds coming from there...


----------



## tmo

jedimindfrak82 said:


> That 's exactly what i got and who i got it from... Message them and ask... Like i said i have a .080 for my low F and it fit in there perfectly.



I found those tuners at a less expensive price, in chrome, at thomann.de, not yet ordering them, but soon...


----------



## 7stringkeke

Here's my RG8


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

^ details...

...like now!


----------



## User Name

7stringkeke said:


> Here's my RG8



wwwhhhhaaaaaattttttt


----------



## Khai H8drusH

jedimindfrak82 said:


> That 's exactly what i got and who i got it from... Message them and ask... Like i said i have a .080 for my low F and it fit in there perfectly.



Quik qns, mate : 1) 0.080 tuned to low E, will it b muddy n flabby? Or still packs a punch?
2) Ur 7th string gauge is a 0.062? 

Thks in advance..


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

7stringkeke said:


> Here's my RG8



Moar pix plox


----------



## 7stringkeke

Captain Butterscotch said:


> Moar pix plox



Will post more tonight when I get home. Just FYI the paint job is custom. Had my buddy that airbrushed cars paint it. And got the D'Activators off eBay. Getting tuners next and a custom Hipshot bridge.


----------



## Santuzzo

I placed my order for a black RG8 today 

What tuning do you guys use on these and what string gauges?

Considering the factory tuning is supposed to be half step below standard, 009s seem a bit on the thin side to me.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

For a half step down I'd use 10-13-17-26-36-46-59-78


----------



## jedimindfrak82

For half step down i use 9-11-16-26-36-46-64-80... I actually use the high strings and prefer to be able to bend them lol


----------



## ite89

I use regular 9's on the first 7 strings and an 80 on the low E. When I first got the guitar I was really frustrated by the really loose 8th string, so I bought an 80 and put in on the guitar (after some unwinding that is haha). I guess the best thing to do before switching out pickups is to 1. Change the strings 2. Disconnect the tone knob 3. Lower the pickup height 4. Intonate. Btw if any of you guys have the new SD's (nazgul/ sentient) i really do hope that it's gonna fit the RG8


----------



## jedimindfrak82

ite89 said:


> I use regular 9's on the first 7 strings and an 80 on the low E. When I first got the guitar I was really frustrated by the really loose 8th string, so I bought an 80 and put in on the guitar (after some unwinding that is haha). I guess the best thing to do before switching out pickups is to 1. Change the strings 2. Disconnect the tone knob 3. Lower the pickup height 4. Intonate. Btw if any of you guys have the new SD's (nazgul/ sentient) i really do hope that it's gonna fit the RG8



This is why i pre plan my mods... The stock pickups were out of my RG8 the day i got it! Lol I actually just put some blackouts in mine and they sound great but i like my modded Dimarzio Paf 8's too. .. I guess I'll just hafta get a white one now to keep the blackouts in!


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

10s in E Flat on a 27" guitar will feel like 10s in E on a 25.5" guitar - I've done the calculations, trust me.

I'd definitely swap out the pickups asap, if I/when I get one of these.


----------



## Randy

Was just digging through the old photobucket today and happened upon this pic.

It was originally a sketch for somebody with an RG2228 and it got some pretty good feedback but because of the cost of the 2228 at the time, didn't end up happening. With the RG8 around, maybe it'd be more practical on one of those?


----------



## mphsc

I'll be listing my swirled RG8 once it's complete.


----------



## FromTheMausoleum

mphsc said:


> I'll be listing my swirled RG8 once it's complete.



Why?


----------



## mphsc

^ or maybe not. Gas is a bitch.


----------



## jedimindfrak82

Here are some pics of the Blackouts installed...









I like some things about the Blackouts (super good sounding with gain) and some things about the modded Dimarzios (awesome cleans, especially the Petrucci style middle position single coil setting). I am seriously considering getting a white one to put the Dimarzios in. And maybe some gold hardware!


----------



## JEngelking

JEngelking said:


> Okay, so I'm currently not even close to getting my RG8, but I have a question for you fellows in regard to my current plans for modding one, so I may kill my dreams now rather than getting my hopes up exponentially.  So after seeing this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this:
> 
> 
> I've been so far planning on sending off my to-be RG8 to Livewire to get a "Jupiter Swirl" done. Basically my question is, would it be a frowned to get a swirl done with the same colors as in that above picture? I think it looks kickass, but I wouldn't wanna rip off anyone else's idea, (it could belong to someone on this forum for all I know).




Consciousness bump.


----------



## FromTheMausoleum

JEngelking said:


> Consciousness bump.



Jupiter swirl = so last year

Do a Neptune Swirl


----------



## JEngelking

FromTheMausoleum said:


> Jupiter swirl = so last year
> 
> Do a Neptune Swirl



A couple weeks ago I actually did decide to do a Neptune Swirl on my Strat to compliment the Jupiter Swirl.


----------



## Khai H8drusH

Hi all. I really do need sum advice rgdg applying the minwax to the freyboard. I tried applying the minwax onyx but the stain didnt seem to stick to the fretboard. The thing is that after applying the first coat, i immediately wipe the excess off gently BUT the stain came off as well. Arrghh.. 
Pls do advise. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## LORD S810

jedimindfrak82 said:


> Here are some pics of the Blackouts installed...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like some things about the Blackouts (super good sounding with gain) and some things about the modded Dimarzios (awesome cleans, especially the Petrucci style middle position single coil setting). I am seriously considering getting a white one to put the Dimarzios in. And maybe some gold hardware!


 
Is that a hipshot bridge?


----------



## RadDadTV

So I just went through with my final mod... I think, but I installed a Lace Deathbar in the bridge, and holy shit, it sounds huge, and everything is so damn clear. I am extremely happy with my Lace purchase, and will be coming back to them in the future..


----------



## hand amputation

^^^ DAMN ^^^

Where did you get that pickguard?


----------



## RadDadTV

I saw that jobarnrd had been looking into making em, and I saw his prototype so I hit him up to see if he would cut me one, and he did indeed!


----------



## jpoctavarium

NolanLikesLions said:


> So I just went through with my final mod... I think, but I installed a Lace Deathbar in the bridge, and holy shit, it sounds huge, and everything is so damn clear. I am extremely happy with my Lace purchase, and will be coming back to them in the future..



Hey I was just checking out lace's website and they have a Deathbar 3.5 and a 4.0, which one did you get to fit into the RG8?
Also how was the installation? Easy, hard?


----------



## jedimindfrak82

LORD S810 said:


> Is that a hipshot bridge?



Yessir!


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

NolanLikesLions said:


> So I just went through with my final mod... I think, but I installed a Lace Deathbar in the bridge, and holy shit, it sounds huge, and everything is so damn clear. I am extremely happy with my Lace purchase, and will be coming back to them in the future..



you gotta make a sound clip!


----------



## obZenity

Just got pics back of my RG8 with the custom pickguard done. Here is a teaser shot, more pictures once I pick it up. The question is, should I get faux ivory binding or keep it how it is?


----------



## Kristianx510

Has anyone here taken the cover off the stock pickup and put it on a Dimarzio pickup? Kind of thinking about getting a DA8 just for the bridge when I get mine, an don't want it to look out of place. Any opinions?


----------



## DespoticOrder

Kristianx510 said:


> Has anyone here taken the cover off the stock pickup and put it on a Dimarzio pickup? Kind of thinking about getting a DA8 just for the bridge when I get mine, an don't want it to look out of place. Any opinions?


 
I looked at it, and it looks like its all kinda super glued together or something. You'd pretty much have to ruin the stock pup to even see if it could work. Maybe someone else has already tried it though.


----------



## DespoticOrder

obZenity said:


> Just got pics back of my RG8 with the custom pickguard done. Here is a teaser shot, more pictures once I pick it up. The question is, should I get faux ivory binding or keep it how it is?


 
This is the classiest thing I've ever seen. I need some peanut butter for all this jelly


----------



## darren

obZenity said:


> Just got pics back of my RG8 with the custom pickguard done. Here is a teaser shot, more pictures once I pick it up. The question is, should I get faux ivory binding or keep it how it is?



Wow... that looks FANTASTIC! 

I wouldn't go with binding. I think it would be too much.


----------



## Khai H8drusH

obZenity said:


> Just got pics back of my RG8 with the custom pickguard done. Here is a teaser shot, more pictures once I pick it up. The question is, should I get faux ivory binding or keep it how it is?



Awesome pickguard! Where did u get it done, mate? Any website link?


----------



## Dommak89

darren said:


> obZenity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just got pics back of my RG8 with the custom pickguard done. Here is a teaser shot, more pictures once I pick it up. The question is, should I get faux ivory binding or keep it how it is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow... that looks FANTASTIC!
> 
> I wouldn't go with binding. I think it would be too much.
Click to expand...


Yeah I wouldn't go with binding either, but I would definetely go with white knobs and a white PU switch. Or do everything in ivory (if you can get ahold of ivory PU covers and knobs).


----------



## stem

obZenity said:


> Just got pics back of my RG8 with the custom pickguard done. Here is a teaser shot, more pictures once I pick it up. The question is, should I get faux ivory binding or keep it how it is?


 
Fantastic pickguard! Everybody wants tele-style, but I like stratocaster (RG?) style)


----------



## hand amputation

Someone needs to make me a pickguard for mine. I would pay good $$$ for one.


----------



## RadDadTV

jpoctavarium said:


> Hey I was just checking out lace's website and they have a Deathbar 3.5 and a 4.0, which one did you get to fit into the RG8?
> Also how was the installation? Easy, hard?



the 4.0 is the one youre going to want to go with, an the installation wasnt complicated at all, it should take you around 30 minutes tops!


----------



## RadDadTV

M3CHK1LLA said:


> you gotta make a sound clip!



I absolutely would love to, but alas, I don't have anything TO make a sound clip with.  all I have is my tone opinion that it is indeed, KILLER.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

obZenity said:


> Just got pics back of my RG8 with the custom pickguard done. Here is a teaser shot, more pictures once I pick it up. The question is, should I get faux ivory binding or keep it how it is?
> 
> *snip of the pic that people are quoting unnecessarily*



That looks AWESOME! Bind it. Bind it nao.


----------



## AbsentCurtis

Started some mods yesterday. Will add pics upon completion. Here is what I have done/will do:


Remove tone pot and add kill switch (done)
Swap position of pickups as suggested (done)
Paint headstock white and add black Ibanez logo (in progresss)
Add Paul Gilbert style f-hole vinyl stickers (on order)
Probably eventually get either D-Activators or Ionizers


----------



## channie

dot inlays must DIE!


----------



## MetalBuddah

O.O

Stickers or real???


----------



## channie

MetalBuddah said:


> O.O
> 
> Stickers or real???



Stickers, will never do any real inlay work on any of my guitars


----------



## Zhysick

AbsentCurtis said:


> Swap position of pickups as suggested (done)



Really?? You did it?? 

Ohhhhhh... I am the one who suggested doing that... I'm very excited someone did what i suggested!!!

OK. Jokes apart, I think you and me are the only two who had done that and in muy opinion it's a very very interesting and completely free mod!! Anyway, I'm thinking in buying a Lace Deathbucker or Lundgren M8C just to demonstrate how good it is the "pup swap position mod" or how retarded I am.


About the last pic:
Amazing results!! Are that normal vinyl you cut or any special for inlays?? I don't know ehat to do with the all vinyl I have somewhere...


----------



## channie

i bought the inlays from here 

JAZZ BASS Block(AWP) Fret Markers For 5-Strings Bass 

and someone please buy this and take a photo too

JAZZ BASS Block(BP) Fret Markers For 5-Strings Bass

DO TAKE NOTE : on the 24th fret the inlay stickers are not long enough to
cover the 2 dots that are wide apart, i had to join two pieces of stickers up and cover the inlays.


----------



## jpoctavarium

NolanLikesLions said:


> the 4.0 is the one youre going to want to go with, an the installation wasnt complicated at all, it should take you around 30 minutes tops!



Thanks man, I had no idea about the existence of these pickups until I joined this forum and read about them here.
I watched this video and I was blown away with the clarity and articulation in these pickups, not necessarily in the song in the beginning (not a great mix) but the room mic sounds incredible. 
 

If everything goes well, my white RG8 should be arriving in the mail sometime in the beginning of next month.

I'm set on getting a set of Deathbars when I eventually swap the pickups. Do you guys think the Chrome Deathbars would look cool or should I go with the black ones since all the hardware is black?


----------



## abadonae

jedimindfrak82 said:


> Here are some pics of the Blackouts installed...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like some things about the Blackouts (super good sounding with gain) and some things about the modded Dimarzios (awesome cleans, especially the Petrucci style middle position single coil setting). I am seriously considering getting a white one to put the Dimarzios in. And maybe some gold hardware!




Can i ask why the hipshot is set so far back? I had initially thought they would be a fairly direct change over minus a bit of drilling??

I'm interested in fitting my own


----------



## Mordacain

abadonae said:


> Can i ask why the hipshot is set so far back? I had initially thought they would be a fairly direct change over minus a bit of drilling??
> 
> I'm interested in fitting my own



Well, if you look at the baseplates, the Hipshot is much smaller than the Ibanez, so it looks to me like the saddles are in roughly the same position, and it just appears further back.


----------



## jedimindfrak82

Mordacain said:


> Well, if you look at the baseplates, the Hipshot is much smaller than the Ibanez, so it looks to me like the saddles are in roughly the same position, and it just appears further back.



Exactly... i used the existing through body holes, i just had to drill four new holes for the hipshot 's mounting screws. The saddles are in the same place, it intonates perfectly.

I decided to get another RG8, a white one... I'm gonna put gold hipshot bridge and locking tuners, stain the fretboard and put my Dimarzios in that. Or possibly some white EMG 808X 's


----------



## stuglue

Hot damn is thus thread getting interesting. Time to sit back and soak it up.


----------



## jedimindfrak82

obZenity said:


> Just got pics back of my RG8 with the custom pickguard done. Here is a teaser shot, more pictures once I pick it up. The question is, should I get faux ivory binding or keep it how it is?



Very awesome sir. Now please tell us where to procure such awesomeness.


----------



## AbsentCurtis

Yeah I figured what the hell, I'm in there putting in a killswsitch anyway and eventually I'll swap them out for something else. I just haven't been able to try it yet because I'm waiting for the headstock to dry. Put a few more coats on today. I'm getting more interested in the Deathbucker or XBar too.




Zhysick said:


> Really?? You did it??
> 
> Ohhhhhh... I am the one who suggested doing that... I'm very excited someone did what i suggested!!!
> 
> OK. Jokes apart, I think you and me are the only two who had done that and in muy opinion it's a very very interesting and completely free mod!! Anyway, I'm thinking in buying a Lace Deathbucker or Lundgren M8C just to demonstrate how good it is the "pup swap position mod" or how retarded I am.
> 
> 
> About the last pic:
> Amazing results!! Are that normal vinyl you cut or any special for inlays?? I don't know ehat to do with the all vinyl I have somewhere...


----------



## obZenity

Dommak89 said:


> Yeah I wouldn't go with binding either, but I would definetely go with white knobs and a white PU switch. Or do everything in ivory (if you can get ahold of ivory PU covers and knobs).



Ok I'm going to try to answer all of these haha. One, the PUPs are the Ivory color, the camera just didn't really show that. I'm on the hunt for an ivory switch tip, and the knobs I'm on the fence about. I tried white ones and creme ones and they looked a little too off to me with the PUPs, but that was before the pickguard.

As for the pickguard, I had a local luthier at a Guitar Center cuz one for me (the store I work at). He drew it by hand and cut it by hand I believe. The material is an antique Tortoise Shell, so its 5-ply with a offwhite (haha Ivory) layer.

Thanks for the kind words too! I can't wait to get it and see her in person. I'll post of pics too.


----------



## abadonae

And what size Hipshot did you use? I'm still not entirely sure what the difference between the .125 or .175 are?


----------



## Khai H8drusH

obZenity said:


> As for the pickguard, I had a local luthier at a Guitar Center cuz one for me (the store I work at). He drew it by hand and cut it by hand I believe. The material is an antique Tortoise Shell, so its 5-ply with a offwhite (haha Ivory) layer.
> 
> Thanks for the kind words too! I can't wait to get it and see her in person. I'll post of pics too.



By hand? Awesome, nicely done! 
N in all seriousness, any chance that you can ask him to build me n the other peeps here, the exact pickguard? Im pretty sure there are alrdy a few interested parties who cant wait to buy it, yours truly included..


----------



## jedimindfrak82

abadonae said:


> And what size Hipshot did you use? I'm still not entirely sure what the difference between the .125 or .175 are?



I used the .125, but honestly i will probably go with the .175 next time just so that the saddles aren't so high up.


----------



## abadonae

jedimindfrak82 said:


> I used the .125, but honestly i will probably go with the .175 next time just so that the saddles aren't so high up.



Sweet cheers dude


----------



## abadonae

Had a small change of heart with my set up so i've decided now to get

Grey Tortoiseshell Pickguard - Possibly tele or RG style
Lace Deathbar 4.0
Hipshot locking tuners 

And now i'm looking at the hipshot as well but i'm not sure yet, will decide before i cut the scratchplate though


----------



## stuglue

I got my Lace X Bar from QKADirect


----------



## jedimindfrak82

obZenity said:


> Ok I'm going to try to answer all of these haha. One, the PUPs are the Ivory color, the camera just didn't really show that. I'm on the hunt for an ivory switch tip, and the knobs I'm on the fence about. I tried white ones and creme ones and they looked a little too off to me with the PUPs, but that was before the pickguard.
> 
> As for the pickguard, I had a local luthier at a Guitar Center cuz one for me (the store I work at). He drew it by hand and cut it by hand I believe. The material is an antique Tortoise Shell, so its 5-ply with a offwhite (haha Ivory) layer.
> 
> Thanks for the kind words too! I can't wait to get it and see her in person. I'll post of pics too.



I'll take one, same as yours!  You might want to try parchment knobs and switch tip... The parchment parts i got from Warmoth look like they'll match the ivory nicely


----------



## ASTILKS

Did some minor "mods" to mine, white tuning pegs, white fender style volume and tone knobs. Very minimalistic but looks good to me nonetheless. 

The most work I did was finding a tone that suited it, and here is what i came up with.


----------



## hand amputation

^^^ Damn! ^^^

Are those the stock pickups?!

Awesome playing, man.


----------



## jedimindfrak82

Well, i just ordered a white RG8 as well as gold hipshot locking tuners and a gold hipshot bridge. I like having a backup for my guitars, So now I'll have two 8 strings. Anyway, i spoke to someone at sporthitech (eBay hipshot dealer) and they answered this question for me...



hand amputation said:


> I want these Hipshot tuners, but as Khai said, it says that .079 is the max.



...they told me that for the 8string sets the B and F# tuners can accommodate up to a .080 stock (which is what i use so i can verify that). They also told me that they have tuners that can take up to a .104 gauge string upon request. Hope that helps. I have bought three bridges and four sets of tuners from this seller and i highly recommend them.


----------



## JEngelking

ASTILKS said:


> Did some minor "mods" to mine, white tuning pegs, white fender style volume and tone knobs. Very minimalistic but looks good to me nonetheless.
> 
> The most work I did was finding a tone that suited it, and here is what i came up with.




That was awesome! With the white pegs and knobs, it makes me think that would look awesome with some white EMG's.


----------



## Santuzzo

ASTILKS said:


> Did some minor "mods" to mine, white tuning pegs, white fender style volume and tone knobs. Very minimalistic but looks good to me nonetheless.
> 
> The most work I did was finding a tone that suited it, and here is what i came up with.




awesome!
I would also like to know if those are the stock PUs you used on this clip?


----------



## ASTILKS

Santuzzo said:


> awesome!
> I would also like to know if those are the stock PUs you used on this clip?



Yes stock pups indeed, Im pretty sure im going to throw some Bkp's in there once I save up enough. I really appreciate all the compliments guys!


----------



## Santuzzo

ASTILKS said:


> Yes stock pups indeed, Im pretty sure im going to throw some Bkp's in there once I save up enough. I really appreciate all the compliments guys!



Wow, that is awesome, because to me that sounded really sick!
I got one of these on order, should get it tomorrow or day after tomorrow


----------



## hand amputation

Here's a silly little thing I wrote for my podcast. 

RG8 with D Activators through Podfarm 2.

Please excuse the noobish playing. Still learning how to use the almighty 8 string!

Soundcloud link here.


----------



## jedimindfrak82

Sounds pretty sweet to me hand! I dig the swagger of that jam.


----------



## Jzbass25

I'm really wanting to get one of these, get a custom pickguard, put some ionizers in it (maybe route a middle pickup for an ioznizer) and play this baby. I'm almost crazy enough to try and put an evertune in this guitar once the bridges come out... but I have to get it and play it for awhile to make sure I like playing 8 strings first haha.


----------



## Khai H8drusH

hand amputation said:


> Here's a silly little thing I wrote for my podcast.
> 
> RG8 with D Activators through Podfarm 2.
> 
> Please excuse the noobish playing. Still learning how to use the almighty 8 string!
> 
> Soundcloud link here.



Ice-cream!..

Cool jam there.. ! Sounds good.


----------



## jedimindfrak82

I kinda wanna try out the new Seymour Duncan Pegasus and Sentient models... An RG8 would look sa-weet with a pickguard and a set of those with the metal covers....


----------



## mphsc

It's coming together...


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

^ cant wait to see the rest of it...


----------



## Konfyouzd

Oh snap... That's gonna be epic.


----------



## mphsc

yea I was really happy with that rosewood and curious about the PAF I have in the bridge.


----------



## CrashRG

Has anybody that has made pick guards shared their templates yet? I'd really like to try my hand at making one. Any help is much appreciated!


----------



## Konfyouzd

^+1

That tele looking pickguard was awesome.


----------



## Santuzzo

Hi, excuse me double posting this, as I also posted this in the RG-RollCall thread, but figured here more people might read this:

I received my black RG8 today, but there are a couple small issues with it and I wanted to ask you guys about your opinion:

-volume knob does not work, which by itself is not a real big deal, probably just needs to be re-soldered or in worst case replaced which I could do myself

-the nut has kind of a groove or cut on the back, it looks like it was cut and as if the nut is just two pieces glued together. (see pics). This looks weird to me and I'm not sure if all nuts on the RG8 come like this, hence I wanted to ask fellow RG8 owners if your nut has the same thing? What I'm a bit worried about is that this might cause stability issues on the nut...










-the bridge has two spots where the black paint is off (see pics), probably happened when it was screwed to the body. while this does not bother me aesthetically I'm worried at those spots the bridge might corrode ...









I'm torn whether or not to return the guitar for these issues or if I should keep it and maybe fix these myself (volume pot is no biggie, but I'm not sure on how I would fix the other two issues).

Any advice?


----------



## Zhysick

I don't know if the "nut issue" is a problem or not, but mine is one piece for sure. Are you sure are two pieces glued together? In the second pic I see clearly the "mark" but in the first one I don't see if its cut or just a "mark because the machine failed a bit while cutting" or something like that.


(Hope you understand, I am pretty sure I wrote something bad there, but not sure how to express it in the right way! Sorry!)


----------



## lemonlust

Mine came in broke today, The part where the neck bolts onto the body is completely shattered and cracked. 

Getting a white Ibanez RG8 Replacement though


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

^ wut? another one?

was it a shipping problem or bad guitar?


----------



## DespoticOrder

^ Ewwwwwwwwwwwwww!


----------



## FromTheMausoleum

Why the....... Do you have my picture....








I don't even....






Fix'd, you can have the derpy Phreak face due to you getting a broken guitar.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

^ avatars had me confused...

...are you guys twins or something lol.


----------



## lemonlust

Phreak is the man, Ton's of damage


----------



## lemonlust

M3CHK1LLA said:


> ^ wut? another one?
> 
> was it a shipping problem or bad guitar?



Box itself wasn't damage, I assume that it was broken before they shipped it out


----------



## Konfyouzd

This neck pocket thing is crazy man...


----------



## lemonlust

Konfyouzd said:


> This neck pocket thing is crazy man...



How could have this have happened? My boss said they probably shipped it knowing it was already broken


----------



## Konfyouzd

I'm not really sure, man. When I first started seeing that I was guessing that maybe they loosened the neck bolts for shipping as I've seen suggested before. And that may be what some places do and it ends up damaging the neck in transport somehow because it can move around...?

I'm not really sure.

I know that I bought a guitar once from a guy and he took the neck off to be shipped which I don't fault him for as I've seen it suggested on here many times. When I received the guitar, the neck had managed to move around inside the case and ended up damaging part of the body.


----------



## AbsentCurtis

Couldn't wait to post some progress pics. I'm just waiting for the black Ibanez logo and F Holes to be delivered.

Matching headstock FTW






Killswitch and speed knob (I don't know why, I just love the speedknob look)





Full body shot


----------



## lemonlust

is the RG8 Dual Truss Rod?


----------



## FireInside

Nope.


----------



## lemonlust

):


----------



## jedimindfrak82

Doesn't need dual truss rods... It has the KTS titanium reinforcement rods


----------



## lemonlust

jedimindfrak82 said:


> Doesn't need dual truss rods... It has the KTS titanium reinforcement rods



I see some 8s use duo truss rods for some reason


----------



## Konfyouzd

lemonlust said:


> I see some 8s use duo truss rods for some reason



I think it's a style choice. I find them tedious.

Also... Y'all are doing some serious work in here. I still haven't decided if I'm gonna do a killswitch or a blower switch.


----------



## JEngelking

Konfyouzd said:


> I think it's a style choice. I find them tedious.
> 
> Also... Y'all are doing some serious work in here. I still haven't decided if I'm gonna do a killswitch or a blower switch.



Random question: I've been seeing people say they're gonna install a blower switch. I'm still not sure, what is it exactly?


----------



## FromTheMausoleum

M3CHK1LLA said:


> ^ avatars had me confused...
> 
> ...are you guys twins or something lol.



I saw the picture with a different name and was like "AWW HELL NO"


----------



## Alice AKW

Did anyone else have the issue of a ludicrous fret buzz on the F#, even after putting a larger string on?


----------



## lemonlust

Here ill change it


----------



## lemonlust

there ya go


----------



## MikeH

Conflicted on where to go. I don't really want to add anything for the sake of adding it, but I do want an RGA body made for it. In flat black.


----------



## Randy

Yet you didn't buy an RGA8?


----------



## danresn

JEngelking said:


> Random question: I've been seeing people say they're gonna install a blower switch. I'm still not sure, what is it exactly?



It's a switch that bypasses your guitars controls. Traditionally its routed so that when activated the bridge humbucker goes straight to the output jack without passing any capacitors (Tone volume pots etc) which cut off a little high end. This allows easy switching between clean and dirty, if you use your volume to clean up your signal.

He has better examples but I found this first. Skip to 1:10 for a demonstration


----------



## Santuzzo

Santuzzo said:


> Hi, excuse me double posting this, as I also posted this in the RG-RollCall thread, but figured here more people might read this:
> 
> I received my black RG8 today, but there are a couple small issues with it and I wanted to ask you guys about your opinion:
> 
> -volume knob does not work, which by itself is not a real big deal, probably just needs to be re-soldered or in worst case replaced which I could do myself
> 
> -the nut has kind of a groove or cut on the back, it looks like it was cut and as if the nut is just two pieces glued together. (see pics). This looks weird to me and I'm not sure if all nuts on the RG8 come like this, hence I wanted to ask fellow RG8 owners if your nut has the same thing? What I'm a bit worried about is that this might cause stability issues on the nut...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -the bridge has two spots where the black paint is off (see pics), probably happened when it was screwed to the body. while this does not bother me aesthetically I'm worried at those spots the bridge might corrode ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm torn whether or not to return the guitar for these issues or if I should keep it and maybe fix these myself (volume pot is no biggie, but I'm not sure on how I would fix the other two issues).
> 
> Any advice?



I'm still a bit in doubt on whether or not to return this guitar.
Do you guys think the bridge and the nut can be ordered as spare parts?
Would it be easy to replace the nut myself or would a nut have to be filed an fitted especially for that particular guitar?
It's a bummer this guitar I got has these issues as apart from those it really seems very nice.


----------



## lemonlust

Santuzzo said:


> I'm still a bit in doubt on whether or not to return this guitar.
> Do you guys think the bridge and the nut can be ordered as spare parts?
> Would it be easy to replace the nut myself or would a nut have to be filed an fitted especially for that particular guitar?
> It's a bummer this guitar I got has these issues as apart form those it really seems very nice.



If you're having that much problems with it get a replacement. I got my RG8 in yesterday with a broken neck. Got it packed up, UPS picked it up and a replacement is already on its way.


----------



## zootzoot

zilla said:


> can you see any of the inlays thru the stain?
> 
> i'm thinking of doing this on my schecter to get rid of that god awful skull inlay.



dat ebonization is sexy!   allah!!

on another note:
na na na na boo boo 
my schecter has the offset dot inlays, by accident!!!

i was so happy not to get the skull one in the mail!!

(btw congratulate me bitch on my first ever post/answer on 7-string forums)

-zoot.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

^ congrats...



...moving right along.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

It's always hilarious to find posts in the wrong forum/thread.


----------



## Santuzzo

lemonlust said:


> If you're having that much problems with it get a replacement. I got my RG8 in yesterday with a broken neck. Got it packed up, UPS picked it up and a replacement is already on its way.



Thanks!
Bummer about your guitar, but at least you will get a replacement soon.

Where I got mine, they are sold out, and they told me new ones won't be coming in until probably August.... 
But I am sending it back regardless.


----------



## DespoticOrder

About to pull the trigger on the stuff to make this happen! I'm goin in deep! (Ignore the fact that I forgot to photoshop knobs onto it)





I probably wont actually do the white binding, but photoshop made it too easy to just slap on there. I may also maple up the headstock, but I'm undecided. The block inlays are a must, even if they're gonna be stickers. All my guitars have block inlays except for my 8, so that's gotta change!

Also, if anyone thinks this is too much work, I still wanna do it. I've got some spare cash to blow, tons of time, and an itch to tear my guitar apart.


----------



## rozetta

You gotta do the headstock too. And the binding. And binding on the headstock.

If you pull it off, it's going to be the ultimate cause of envy when it's done.


----------



## Konfyouzd

JEngelking said:


> Random question: I've been seeing people say they're gonna install a blower switch. I'm still not sure, what is it exactly?


 


danresn said:


> It's a switch that bypasses your guitars controls. Traditionally its routed so that when activated the bridge humbucker goes straight to the output jack without passing any capacitors (Tone volume pots etc) which cut off a little high end. This allows easy switching between clean and dirty, if you use your volume to clean up your signal.
> 
> He has better examples but I found this first. Skip to 1:10 for a demonstration



Nailed it...

Basically I'm lazy I don't feel like switching channels on my amp and I find that a lot of my pickups clean up fairly well to the point that if I roll the volume knob down low enough it just sounds like a slightly overdriven clean. So a blower switch would let me do as has been stated and switch back and forth between "clean" and dirty" quickly while still allowing me to do volume swells and what not using the volume knob if I deactivate the switch.


----------



## Konfyouzd

DespoticOrder said:


> About to pull the trigger on the stuff to make this happen! I'm goin in deep! (Ignore the fact that I forgot to photoshop knobs onto it)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I probably wont actually do the white binding, but photoshop made it too easy to just slap on there. I may also maple up the headstock, but I'm undecided. The block inlays are a must, even if they're gonna be stickers. All my guitars have block inlays except for my 8, so that's gotta change!
> 
> Also, if anyone thinks this is too much work, I still wanna do it. I've got some spare cash to blow, tons of time, and an itch to tear my guitar apart.


 
Veneer or are you gonna plane it down and add a real top?


----------



## MetalBuddah

Konfyouzd said:


> Veneer or are you gonna plane it down and add a real top?



I vote for the real top.


----------



## Konfyouzd

As would I. I'm hoping this guy is a massochist...


----------



## DespoticOrder

Konfyouzd said:


> Veneer or are you gonna plane it down and add a real top?



I watched like 3012831028312 videos about veneers, but I'm open to the idea of something thicker, since most interesting looking veneers don't come in a large enough sizes anyways(at least in a reasonable price). 

I might do the binding. I've never done one before, but I'm somewhat in control of millions of dollars worth of tools.. Being an aircraft mechanic who's been stuck with the task of maintaining half the tools on our base. So I can dig around and see if I would have what's needed. So if anyone has any in depth tips n' tricks kind of videos for doing a binding... give em to me. 

I'm well prepared to murder this guitar. And if I messed up beyond reason, I've got enough cash put away to buy other without thinking twice! RG8 for life! 

EDIT: The only thing I would be worried about with a real top is trying to get the neck to fit right. I seems like its already kinda close with the over hang. I'm not exactly an expert wood worker or anything, but I know a few guys who may be able to help. I'll look at prices and that will probably be one of the determining factors in what I go with.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Why not build a separate body then?


----------



## Yoims

I've spent more time working with tones than actually working on the guitar. Here's a clip, not using the 8th string yet. I threw it together in a few minutes, and nothing is EQ'd. I'll redo all that and add more soon. Everything is stock on the guitar, and I ran it through my POD HD PRO. 

I'm ordering a Deathbar for the bridge soon, and possibly an X-Bar for the neck in a month or so. 

I'm also looking for someone that can get 8 string saver saddles that fit on the stock bridge? I didn't like the hipshot conversion too much, so I'd rather just keep the regular bridge.


----------



## Jzbass25

Do passive pickups fit in the active routes without having to drill new holes for mounting?


----------



## DoubleAA

DespoticOrder said:


> I watched like 3012831028312 videos about veneers, but I'm open to the idea of something thicker, since most interesting looking veneers don't come in a large enough sizes anyways(at least in a reasonable price).
> 
> I might do the binding. I've never done one before, but I'm somewhat in control of millions of dollars worth of tools.. Being an aircraft mechanic who's been stuck with the task of maintaining half the tools on our base. So I can dig around and see if I would have what's needed. So if anyone has any in depth tips n' tricks kind of videos for doing a binding... give em to me.
> 
> I'm well prepared to murder this guitar. And if I messed up beyond reason, I've got enough cash put away to buy other without thinking twice! RG8 for life!
> 
> EDIT: The only thing I would be worried about with a real top is trying to get the neck to fit right. I seems like its already kinda close with the over hang. I'm not exactly an expert wood worker or anything, but I know a few guys who may be able to help. I'll look at prices and that will probably be one of the determining factors in what I go with.



If you have any places that build custom furniture or cabinets near you, check with them. I used to work in a cabinet shop, and we almost always had veneer scrap in big enough pieces to do a top left over from doing cabinet doors. I topped a strat with flamed koa just because I could. Plus, they'll probably have a vacuum table to do the veneer correctly if you don't have access to one. You really don't want air bubbles in there. 

Be aware that topping it, even with a veneer, will throw off all the geometry, so you're gonna have to play with the neck angle to compensate. That still may be less work than trying to plane the face of the body evenly, unless you have access to a really big planer.

Binding isn't hard on a bolt on if you have the right tools. Route the channel, glue, tape, sand, finish. As long as you're careful with the routing, you'll be fine.


----------



## DespoticOrder

Building a body might be a future project, but I'm just going to try this for now. And I'll ask around about those woodworking places. Thanks for the good tip 

... Just the tip


----------



## Philligan

Jzbass25 said:


> Do passive pickups fit in the active routes without having to drill new holes for mounting?



They should  they did on my RGA8.


----------



## jedimindfrak82

Jzbass25 said:


> Do passive pickups fit in the active routes without having to drill new holes for mounting?



I'll answer this question with photos of the white RG8 i got today...











And a shot of the gold tuners


----------



## ThatBeardGuy

Damn that looks nice, those mods definitely made it look a lot classier than what it starts out as.


----------



## Khai H8drusH

jedimindfrak82 said:


> I'll answer this question with photos of the white RG8 i got today...



Niceeee! N a tortoise pickguard will be complete, imo...


----------



## Zhysick

Classy.

Nothing more to say.


----------



## MikeH

The creme pickups throw it off for me. But everything else looks top notch.


----------



## jedimindfrak82

MikeH said:


> The creme pickups throw it off for me. But everything else looks top notch.



Me too, actually... i just wanted to test out the Dimarzios. I'm debating whether to go with white Dimarzio Ionizers or white EMG 808X 's.


----------



## JEngelking

jedimindfrak82 said:


> Me too, actually... i just wanted to test out the Dimarzios. I'm debating whether to go with white Dimarzio Ionizers or white EMG 808X 's.



In this case, if it were me I think I'd go with white 808X's, the gaps on the side of the pups would bug me personally.  Although if you were to put a pickguard on like Khai H8drusH said, I'd say Ionizers, because then the pickguard could cover the route gap. If the gaps don't bug you though, I'd say Ionizers.

Ultimately your decision though.


----------



## hand amputation

jedimindfrak82 said:


> Me too, actually... i just wanted to test out the Dimarzios. I'm debating whether to go with white Dimarzio Ionizers or white EMG 808X 's.



I think white EMGs would look bad ass!

Nice job on the upgrades.


----------



## ferret

Does anyone have an opinion on Duncan's 8-string Invader?


----------



## jedimindfrak82

I don't know but i would love to hear clips of the 8 string versions of the Pegasus, Sentient and Nazgul...


----------



## Zhysick

MikeH said:


> The creme pickups throw it off for me. But everything else looks top notch.



Really??? Cream pups and gold hardware in a white guitar is just... CLASSY!!!

But it's not my guitar  I want it!!! Mine is black...

Anyway, I will never put an Invader 8 in a basswood bodied guitar, specially an 8 string!!

I mean... basswood is... bass sounding. Invaders are bass sounding... with a low D# (it's my tuning) I will say just NO.

Maybe in the Jackson DKA8, wich is alder body, could be nice, or a Agile with ash body... I mean, a brighter tone wood.


----------



## cult

Love the look of that white and gold one...
Get a black or red tortoise pickguard or a white multi-ply one even, so it will cover up the holes of the old bridge and the EMG routes, that would make it perfect IMO.







A pickguard of that material matching your guitar... simply tasty!


----------



## Khai H8drusH

cult said:


> Love the look of that white and gold one...
> Get a black or red tortoise pickguard or a white multi-ply one even, so it will cover up the holes of the old bridge and the EMG routes, that would make it perfect IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A pickguard of that material matching your guitar... simply tasty!



Nice pickguard! Hmm.. n now to find sum1 who has its template or 1:1 tracing..


----------



## thorekz

Randy said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/1733480-post188.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...anez-custom-adventure-emg-bkp-conversion.html



I love this guitar!!


----------



## jedimindfrak82

Ordering a set of Dimarzio Ionizer pickups in white with gold polepieces from Zimbloth as we speak......


----------



## Slaeyer

hm, I haven't read all yet, but has someone tried to install an 8 string evertune bridge on one an RG8? 
I'm really GASing for on, but I'd really like to have an evertune installed.

edit: sorry, just looked it up.... the 8-string evertune is still on pre-order


----------



## obZenity

Got my guitar back finally. It looks even more incredible in person. Pics tomorrow. Still not sure on the binding. As for the switch tip, will the strat style switch tip Warmoth has fit the RG pickup selector?


----------



## channie

just got my chromed x bar and death bar , waiting for my pinstripe tape to arrive in order to get my faux binding done


----------



## Khai H8drusH

channie said:


> just got my chromed x bar and death bar



Noobie qn: both in 4.0" size, rite? Thinking of buying the deathbar too..


----------



## stuglue

Yup 4", I have the x bar but am considering a deathbar for the neck. Howmuch did one of those set you back?


----------



## Khai H8drusH

stuglue said:


> Yup 4", I have the x bar but am considering a deathbar for the neck.



Is the deathbar primarily for the bridge?


----------



## stuglue

Not sure but I'd give it a go in the neck and see what it sounds like


----------



## channie

Khai H8drusH said:


> Is the deathbar primarily for the bridge?



ah fellow singaporean!

actually i ordered death bar for the bridge and the x bar for the neck , but well i can always switch things around for fun .

this guys set u back $300sgd a set inclusive of shipping from a ebay shop


----------



## Khai H8drusH

channie said:


> ah fellow singaporean!
> 
> actually i ordered death bar for the bridge and the x bar for the neck , but well i can always switch things around for fun .
> 
> this guys set u back $300sgd a set inclusive of shipping from a ebay shop



Hi bro .... 

Mind forwarding me the ebay link? Thks much.. 

P.S. u using the same nick in soft?


----------



## channie

Khai H8drusH said:


> Hi bro ....
> 
> Mind forwarding me the ebay link? Thks much..
> 
> P.S. u using the same nick in soft?





I bought it off here , was wanting to save a couple of bucks by ordering black, but they only had chrome left.

New Genuine Fender TWISTED TELE telecaster neck pickup items in HDCustom Guitar Supply store on eBay!

Yup same nick


----------



## Zhysick

AAAHHHHH!!!!!! You are GASing me with those chrome Lace Bars!!!!!!

I want it... I am starting to think in refinishing my RG8 so it's gonna be matte black, not that common glossy finish... matte black, white tele-ish pickguard and chrome Lace Bars...


I think it's gonna be a WIN!!


Need more money... holidays coming and can't spend more in guitars for a while... F***********CK!


----------



## AbsentCurtis

Does anyone know if there would be an issue if you painted the black (or chrome) areas of the deathbar/xbar - leaving the rails as-is? It would look sweet to have white ones in a white RG8.


----------



## Zhysick

AbsentCurtis said:


> Does anyone know if there would be an issue if you painted the black (or chrome) areas of the deathbar/xbar - leaving the rails as-is? It would look sweet to have white ones in a white RG8.



I'm pretty sure there isn't going to be any issue.

How would you do it? I'm curious about how to paint an aluminium pickup (I think are aluminium) without the risk of ripping off the paint easily... I mean, aluminium normally is oven painted (is that right????? oven painting?).


----------



## obZenity

Here ya go! Not the best quality photos but thats iPhone pictures for ya.


----------



## FromTheMausoleum

obZenity said:


> Here ya go! Not the best quality photos but thats iPhone pictures for ya.



Can't see any pics o.o


----------



## JEngelking

^ Same here.


----------



## obZenity

Ok attempt number two!!!


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Damn, that thing looks sick! \m/


----------



## JEngelking

I deem that hng-worthy.  Looks awesome!


----------



## jedimindfrak82

Yeah that thing is sweet... I want that pickguard! IMO If you put parchment strat knobs on it that would be my dream RG8!


----------



## channie

a little update : THIS PICKUPS SOUND BATSHIT CRAZY.

im quite sure Lace has made contact with aliens or they have employees in Area 51


https://www.box.com/s/xhi8vbpv68tmgqjkffzc <--- this is the old clip that my bandmate and i did with the RG8 with stock pickups, will track a new one soon


----------



## MikeH

I spoke with Nate Perle about a replacement body for an RG8. He said he has no immediate plans of making one available.

Le sigh...


----------



## jonajon91

channie said:


>



Okay ... dude?
The light makes those pickups look greenish. Please, just consider painting them green!


----------



## shanerct

obZenity said:


> Ok attempt number two!!!



Love the pickguard. Did you make it or order it from a service and if so where? I would love to get one made but just white.


----------



## Metal_Maniac

MikeH said:


> I spoke with Nate Perle about a replacement body for an RG8. He said he has no immediate plans of making one available.
> 
> Le sigh...


Hit up Area 51 Customs. They can do 8 string bodies and will be of a much higher quality then Perle Guitars

Area51customs: For Sale RG2228 style replacement bodies


----------



## MikeH

AFAIK, the RG8 neck won't fit the 2228 pocket. Plus he would need an RG8 bridge to accommodate for the proper routing. As much as I would like to, I doubt they will do one that fits my neck.


----------



## LUNDY

Just dyed the fretboard. Used M4RK's advice and used the minwax and then did a couple clear coats over that. I had bought same inlays the ones CHANNIE suggested (white) I did not like the look of them so i pulled them off right away. Guess I'll have to learn to play without inlays.  Also did the D'activators a while back.


----------



## m4rK

Now thats a sexy looking axe! Great job! What did you use for clear coat? I need to do over my dye.


----------



## LUNDY

m4rK said:


> Now thats a sexy looking axe! Great job! What did you use for clear coat? I need to do over my dye.



One of my friends did an experiment on my counter with paint and used this clear coat at the end. i liked the counter work so i just used it on the guitar too cause it was left over. AND thank you sir for the minwax idea =D


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

wonder if you can send your rg8 body in and get mods done to it. if so, monkey grip...


----------



## tm20

^i really want them to make an RGD8 body


----------



## channie

LUNDY said:


> Just dyed the fretboard. Used M4RK's advice and used the minwax and then did a couple clear coats over that. I had bought same inlays the ones CHANNIE suggested (white) I did not like the look of them so i pulled them off right away. Guess I'll have to learn to play without inlays.  Also did the D'activators a while back.




*upset  *


----------



## jedimindfrak82

Well, thanks to Zimbloth i now have a set of white Dimarzio Ionizer humbuckers with gold polepieces installed in my RG8. First i have to say that he was a pleasure to deal with, and he had these on my doorstep lightning fast. Zimbloth you rock!

Secondly, these are amazing sounding pups! I was blown away when i really wasn't expecting to be... These pickups are the first I've tried to really sound like they were designed specifically for the 8string... It definitely is it's own beast, and these pickups truly capture the essence of the instrument. Despite the specs posted on Dimarzio 's website, the bridge pickup isn't overly dark at all. The low output and midrange bump make it very crunchy and super clear, and for the djent lovers it has that sound in spades, only without the annoying harsh brightness that higher output pickups have. It sounds awesome clean too, i can pull off convincing Tele licks and the low strings actually sound like notes instead of clanging.

The neck is very warm and jazzy clean but it also is very clear and articulate. Through my block logo 5150 cranked it has a very fluid petrucci like lead sound, with a bit more articulation and bite which is very cool when you dig in. I love these things, i highly recommend them if you want a super versatile pickup set! Now, the obligatory pics:


----------



## LUNDY

channie said:


> *upset  *



Just a preference thing I swear haha.


----------



## Metal_Maniac

MikeH said:


> AFAIK, the RG8 neck won't fit the 2228 pocket. Plus he would need an RG8 bridge to accommodate for the proper routing. As much as I would like to, I doubt they will do one that fits my neck.



Anyone interested in getting a body needs to email Zack at Area 51 Customs. He can change and accommodate the body's to fit different models.

I recently ordered a 1527 Body (a model not offered on the site) and its in the final process of being painted. It has a special RGD/Tosin Abasi style carve on the back of the lower horn.
Here's the link to the project page of the body I have being built and painted: http://www.area51customs.co.uk/project1527mahoganyBKP.html

They can also do hipshot bridges etc.
They also do the RGD style body carves on all Ibanez body models.

In the near future they will be producing guitar necks!


----------



## RadDadTV

jedimindfrak82 said:


> Well, thanks to Zimbloth i now have a set of white Dimarzio Ionizer humbuckers with gold polepieces installed in my RG8. First i have to say that he was a pleasure to deal with, and he had these on my doorstep lightning fast. Zimbloth you rock!
> 
> Secondly, these are amazing sounding pups! I was blown away when i really wasn't expecting to be... These pickups are the first I've tried to really sound like they were designed specifically for the 8string... It definitely is it's own beast, and these pickups truly capture the essence of the instrument. Despite the specs posted on Dimarzio 's website, the bridge pickup isn't overly dark at all. The low output and midrange bump make it very crunchy and super clear, and for the djent lovers it has that sound in spades, only without the annoying harsh brightness that higher output pickups have. It sounds awesome clean too, i can pull off convincing Tele licks and the low strings actually sound like notes instead of clanging.
> 
> The neck is very warm and jazzy clean but it also is very clear and articulate. Through my block logo 5150 cranked it has a very fluid petrucci like lead sound, with a bit more articulation and bite which is very cool when you dig in. I love these things, i highly recommend them if you want a super versatile pickup set! Now, the obligatory pics:



SOOOO classy, i love that.


----------



## jedimindfrak82

NolanLikesLions said:


> SOOOO classy, i love that.



Thank you... Now i just need to get a mirror gold Ibanez decal, paint the head stock white and find someone to make me a white pearl pickguard!


----------



## Khai H8drusH

jedimindfrak82 said:


> Thank you... Now i just need to get a mirror gold Ibanez decal, paint the head stock white and find someone to make me a white pearl pickguard!



Me been searching but no luck so far on finding the rg8 pickguard maker..


----------



## jedimindfrak82

Seriously considering firing up the dremel and getting a pickguard blank......


----------



## Khai H8drusH

jedimindfrak82 said:


> Seriously considering firing up the dremel and getting a pickguard blank......



Count me in as well if u decided to do a pickguard blank. Mine's a lefty..


----------



## TerminalFunction

Today I attempted a white faux binding on my RG8. Turned out better than I imagined, I think. 

Also, kudos to the white/gold detail guitar above. Looks nice!!

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/3580835-post33.html


----------



## Konfyouzd

jedimindfrak82 said:


> Well, thanks to Zimbloth i now have a set of white Dimarzio Ionizer humbuckers with gold polepieces installed in my RG8. First i have to say that he was a pleasure to deal with, and he had these on my doorstep lightning fast. Zimbloth you rock!
> 
> Secondly, these are amazing sounding pups! I was blown away when i really wasn't expecting to be... These pickups are the first I've tried to really sound like they were designed specifically for the 8string... It definitely is it's own beast, and these pickups truly capture the essence of the instrument. Despite the specs posted on Dimarzio 's website, the bridge pickup isn't overly dark at all. The low output and midrange bump make it very crunchy and super clear, and for the djent lovers it has that sound in spades, only without the annoying harsh brightness that higher output pickups have. It sounds awesome clean too, i can pull off convincing Tele licks and the low strings actually sound like notes instead of clanging.
> 
> The neck is very warm and jazzy clean but it also is very clear and articulate. Through my block logo 5150 cranked it has a very fluid petrucci like lead sound, with a bit more articulation and bite which is very cool when you dig in. I love these things, i highly recommend them if you want a super versatile pickup set! Now, the obligatory pics:



That looks WAY better.


----------



## Konfyouzd

cult said:


> Love the look of that white and gold one...
> Get a black or red tortoise pickguard or a white multi-ply one even, so it will cover up the holes of the old bridge and the EMG routes, that would make it perfect IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A pickguard of that material matching your guitar... simply tasty!



Can anyone in here make one of these for an RG8? If so, please shoot me a PM...


----------



## Tesla

TerminalFunction said:


> Today I attempted a white faux binding on my RG8. Turned out better than I imagined, I think.
> 
> Also, kudos to the white/gold detail guitar above. Looks nice!!
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/3580835-post33.html



DAMN, that's nice! What kind of binding did you use? And where did you get it?


----------



## TerminalFunction

Tesla said:


> DAMN, that's nice! What kind of binding did you use? And where did you get it?



Thanks. It's a decorative pinstripe tape for boats. 

This one: 

DEKORTAPE VIT 6MM/25M - Stormarknad för Båttillbehör i Solna, Sickla och Kungens kurva


----------



## Santuzzo

TerminalFunction said:


> Today I attempted a white faux binding on my RG8. Turned out better than I imagined, I think.
> 
> Also, kudos to the white/gold detail guitar above. Looks nice!!
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/3580835-post33.html



Dude, that looks so classy!!! Great job!


----------



## channie

Was inspired by a fellow sevenstring.org member MikeyENGL 

Did up faux binding with pinstripe tape , however the results are not that ideal, especially the headstock


----------



## stuglue

Wow that looks wicked.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

channie said:


> Was inspired by a fellow sevenstring.org member MikeyENGL
> 
> Did up faux binding with pinstripe tape , however the results are not that ideal, especially the headstock



try applying a wider pinstripe to the side of the head stock instead of the top. the body looks pretty good from what i can see.


----------



## channie

tried applying the wider tape at the side of the head stock, looks ugly because of the white tape on maple neck , i might remove the head stock's pinstripe



im abit annoyed that the nut is actually a tad too low , i will definitely change the nut soon , any recommendations for nuts? do you all have any problems with rg8's nut?


----------



## FromTheMausoleum

sooo... Who wants to do this?


----------



## Khai H8drusH

FromTheMausoleum said:


> sooo... Who wants to do this?


Thats mind-boggling! U gotta haf hands the size of a gorilla, dude!.. lol


----------



## MetalBuddah

Khai H8drusH said:


> Thats mind-boggling! U gotta haf hands the size of a gorilla, dude!.. lol



Except you play tap-style on these guitars....


----------



## stuglue

is that a photoshop piss take?


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

tapping? imagine power cords on that...


----------



## AlexThorpe

To anyone who's switched over to the hipshot bridge, did you do it because you liked the feel better, or was it a tone thing? I expected to have to replace most of the hardware on this guitar but I find the bridge to not be that bad. Reminds me of my tele bridge.


----------



## Negav

AlexThorpe said:


> To anyone who's switched over to the hipshot bridge, did you do it because you liked the feel better, or was it a tone thing? I expected to have to replace most of the hardware on this guitar but I find the bridge to not be that bad. Reminds me of my tele bridge.



Keep the original bridge, the hipshot only adds for aesthetics in this case. Change the pots, pickups, and tuners and you'll have something better than an RGA8.


----------



## AlexThorpe

Yeah, I have an RGA8 sitting here that's been in pieces since last october, never could bring myself to even try anything with the bridge. Just picked up a white RG8 a couple of days ago. DA8's, new nut, locking tuners, and I'm going to see about making a black pick guard soon too. Found one on ebay I could cut in half to make a template with.

After that, this thing is basically going to be my dream guitar.


----------



## jedimindfrak82

Negav said:


> Keep the original bridge, the hipshot only adds for aesthetics in this case. Change the pots, pickups, and tuners and you'll have something better than an RGA8.



Negative... i wouldn't spend $80+ on something just for looks... The hipshot bridge is a thick chunk of brass and adds serious sustain and resonance to the guitar, while the stainless steel saddles gave it some snap which helped increase clarity on the low strings. I'd have to say that the Hipshot bridge was the biggest improvement to my RG8's.


----------



## Yoims

jedimindfrak82 said:


> Negative... i wouldn't spend $80+ on something just for looks... The hipshot bridge is a thick chunk of brass and adds serious sustain and resonance to the guitar, while the stainless steel saddles gave it some snap which helped increase clarity on the low strings. I'd have to say that the Hipshot bridge was the biggest improvement to my RG8's.



I personally get really bothered by the look of the two screw holes and the mark that the stock bridge leaves. How do you get around that? I want to put a hipshot on mine, but that factor has just really bothered me with the conversions I've seen.


----------



## Jzbass25

Yoims said:


> I personally get really bothered by the look of the two screw holes and the mark that the stock bridge leaves. How do you get around that? I want to put a hipshot on mine, but that factor has just really bothered me with the conversions I've seen.



I was thinking of getting a hipshot and then a custom pickguard to hide the holes and the gaps on the passive pickups


----------



## Yoims

Jzbass25 said:


> I was thinking of getting a hipshot and then a custom pickguard to hide the holes and the gaps on the passive pickups



I considered that, but I'm not a huge fan of the pickguards to be honest.


----------



## Jzbass25

Yoims said:


> I considered that, but I'm not a huge fan of the pickguards to be honest.



If you were crazy enough you could dowel the holes and get the whole guitar repainted, haha.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

Jzbass25 said:


> If you were crazy enough you could dowel the holes and get the whole guitar repainted, haha.



for you guys with a black one...

...a couple toothpicks and a sharpie


----------



## TechniquesWithTodd

I've been playing my RG8 for a while and I must say I am not a fan of pickups. I was not expected BK Aftermaths given the price point of the guitar.

I"m working with a custom pickup builder (Homewrecker Pickups) on a prototype 8 string set that I think will do the trick  They are based roughly on his Gothenburg 7 pickups. They should have all the clarity I'm looking for. Here is a link to the site.

-----HOMEWRECKER PICKUPS-----

QUESTION: Anyone else going custom for their pickups? I also thought about the NAZGUL or BK pups. Anyone got any youtube vids/soundcloud clips of their pickup mods?

Todd


----------



## Khai H8drusH

jedimindfrak82 said:


> Negative... i wouldn't spend $80+ on something just for looks... The hipshot bridge is a thick chunk of brass and adds serious sustain and resonance to the guitar, while the stainless steel saddles gave it some snap which helped increase clarity on the low strings. I'd have to say that the Hipshot bridge was the biggest improvement to my RG8's.



Quik qn : do leftys need a lefty hipshot bridge or just the normal one will do?


----------



## Yoims

Khai H8drusH said:


> Quik qn : do leftys need a lefty hipshot bridge or just the normal one will do?



No but you will have to give it a set up. Normal one will do, just intonate it properly.


----------



## jedimindfrak82

TechniquesWithTodd said:


> I've been playing my RG8 for a while and I must say I am not a fan of pickups. I was not expected BK Aftermaths given the price point of the guitar.
> 
> I"m working with a custom pickup builder (Homewrecker Pickups) on a prototype 8 string set that I think will do the trick  They are based roughly on his Gothenburg 7 pickups. They should have all the clarity I'm looking for. Here is a link to the site.
> 
> -----HOMEWRECKER PICKUPS-----
> 
> QUESTION: Anyone else going custom for their pickups? I also thought about the NAZGUL or BK pups. Anyone got any youtube vids/soundcloud clips of their pickup mods?
> 
> Todd



I hear josh 's stuff is alright... i was actually considering sending my Dimarzio PAF 8's to hos old partner Rayne at MHD pickups for a rewind... Rayne is the man with high gain stuff.


----------



## jedimindfrak82

Yoims said:


> I personally get really bothered by the look of the two screw holes and the mark that the stock bridge leaves. How do you get around that? I want to put a hipshot on mine, but that factor has just really bothered me with the conversions I've seen.



Again, i care way more about tone than aesthetics... Although to me the stock bridge is just too huge and goofy looking. As for the holes all ya need is some wood filler and and some paint and problem solved.


----------



## Yoims

jedimindfrak82 said:


> Again, i care way more about tone than aesthetics... Although to me the stock bridge is just too huge and goofy looking. As for the holes all ya need is some wood filler and and some paint and problem solved.



I was thinking about just taking the screws from the bridge and having them there to fill the hole. It'll look better than just a hole right? We'll see.


----------



## Khai H8drusH

Yoims said:


> No but you will have to give it a set up. Normal one will do, just intonate it properly.



Thks mate!


----------



## FromTheMausoleum

Yoims said:


> I was thinking about just taking the screws from the bridge and having them there to fill the hole. It'll look better than just a hole right? We'll see.



You could always cover up those holes with a pickguard


----------



## jedimindfrak82

FromTheMausoleum said:


> You could always cover up those holes with a pickguard



Yeah, now we just need someone to start making proper pickguards!


----------



## Hybrid138

Picstory for Mod#1! Oiled the board, vinyl headstock with decal, and new Circle K Strings!


----------



## jwade

That's a pretty decent solution for the headstock, man.


----------



## mphsc

a few updates: 
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...s/227867-rg8-mods-swirliffic-yet-another.html


----------



## Hybrid138

jwade said:


> That's a pretty decent solution for the headstock, man.



Definitely! It's not my idea but I haven't seen anyone put out the process. This was my approach. Traced the headstock, cut out the vinyl bigger than necessary, apply, trim with scalpel, use light for holes, the vinyl was so tight you could see the screw holes for the truss rod cover so I poked them in with the scalpel. Easier then I thought it would be!


----------



## MetalBuddah

jwade said:


> That's a pretty decent solution for the headstock, man.



You can thank me for the headstock idea 

No longer have the RG8 but I originally got white carbon fiber vinyl and put that on the headstock as well as on the body. Looked sick! You will see it on the earlier pages of the thread


----------



## Hybrid138

MetalBuddah said:


> You can thank me for the headstock idea
> 
> No longer have the RG8 but I originally got white carbon fiber vinyl and put that on the headstock as well as on the body. Looked sick! You will see it on the earlier pages of the thread



Yes^^^ I stole the idea from him!


----------



## JEngelking

mphsc's post got stuck at the bottom of the last page so I'm just gonna go ahead and put this here because it's awesome.


----------



## Thrashman

You guys who have put a hipshot bridge on there, how do you cope with the 8th string ferrule? do you have to mod the body or bridge for the string to pass through the hole?


----------



## mphsc

thanks JEngelking. Thrashman, yes it has to be modded. http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/members/jengelking.html


----------



## Konfyouzd

Swiiiiiiiiirl!


----------



## LUNDY

SIDE INLAYS!!! (they glow in the dark)

Couldn't get a decent pic of the glow unfortunately


----------



## FireInside

^ Where did you get those? Are they stickers or actual inlays?


----------



## LUNDY

Stickers

Found them on ebay.


----------



## FireInside

I wish there was a U.S. seller that had those or any small glow in the dark dots really. I should look around for some. I just don't like dealing with overseas sellers. Might just bite the bullet and order some though.


----------



## LUNDY

FireInside said:


> I wish there was a U.S. seller that had those or any small glow in the dark dots really. I should look around for some. I just don't like dealing with overseas sellers. Might just bite the bullet and order some though.



At least they aren't too expensive. Also just a heads up they are way bigger then regular side inlays.


----------



## kris_jammage

FireInside said:


> I wish there was a U.S. seller that had those or any small glow in the dark dots really. I should look around for some. I just don't like dealing with overseas sellers. Might just bite the bullet and order some though.


 
I'd say go for it. They seem like a decent company and it really isnt that much money! 

I'll be putting an order in for some this week and I'm in Ireland.


----------



## MikeSap

Some tasteful mods. Not a professional pick guard job, but not bad for self made.









List of mods so far:
-Faux binding
-tortoise pick guard
-vinyl headstock cover
-chrome prestige decal
-circle k 12-82 strings

Still waiting for my ionizers to get in. Then I'll make a pick guard for the passive pickups instead.

Also adding fretboard inlay stickers as well


----------



## MikeH

That looks great. Exactly what I planned on doing if I got a white one. I like the idea of keeping my black one pretty low-key, though.


----------



## Negav

Guys, these are going for 350 new now on ebay with free shipping from some authorized dealers. Just letting you guys know. I wish I could pick one up but I just can't at the moment.


----------



## Konfyouzd

One observation... What up w the prestige logos?


----------



## MikeH

No companies offer non-Prestige logos for the RG8 headstock. And it looks cool.


----------



## JEngelking

Negav said:


> Guys, these are going for 350 new now on ebay with free shipping from some authorized dealers. Just letting you guys know. I wish I could pick one up but I just can't at the moment.



Just a couple hours ago noticed that ProAudioStar on the Bay has them for 320 with free shipping. Never bought from them, but was surprised at the price and figured it was noteworthy.


----------



## Negav

JEngelking said:


> Just a couple hours ago noticed that ProAudioStar on the Bay has them for 320 with free shipping. Never bought from them, but was surprised at the price and figured it was noteworthy.



Just checked it out and woa. 320 for the white one new. I'm still wondering why are the black ones at 399 while the white one is at 320. I'm so tempted...GAS is stronger...Need...to...fight...it.


----------



## Khai H8drusH

Negav said:


> Just checked it out and woa. 320 for the white one new. I'm still wondering why are the black ones at 399 while the white one is at 320. I'm so tempted...GAS is stronger...Need...to...fight...it.



Two words.... B.u.y. I.t. ..........


----------



## JEngelking

Khai H8drusH said:


> Two words.... B.u.y. I.t. ..........



But... but... but I'm saving up for my HD Pro, and I promised not to give in to my undying RG8 GAS till I purchased it.  Wait a couple more paychecks and when someone (hopefully) buys my amp on eBay and then I will gladly buy it. 

I'd like to buy one white ASAP, especially since white is color of choice for the RG8, but I feel like buying one before the HD would be a nono, since then I wouldn't have anything to play through. 

But then again I do that the greater amount of the time anyway, so maybe I will just end up buying one of them.  I have no will power apparently, but as I'm typing this playing an 8 string sounds fun and I've been wanting to try and see if I could get along with 8 strings for a while now and $320's a hell of a deal.

GUIZ I NEED HALP, I'M SPINELESS, UNDECISIVE AND HAVE NO WILL POWER.


----------



## tpurgatoryt

Does anyone know what an RG8 looks like fully sanded down?

I wouldn't mind sanding one down, put some woodfiller in the neck humbucker socket and staining it black, make it look like the m8m.


----------



## Khai H8drusH

JEngelking said:


> But... but... but I'm saving up for my HD Pro, and I promised not to give in to my undying RG8 GAS till I purchased it.  Wait a couple more paychecks and when someone (hopefully) buys my amp on eBay and then I will gladly buy it.
> 
> I'd like to buy one white ASAP, especially since white is color of choice for the RG8, but I feel like buying one before the HD would be a nono, since then I wouldn't have anything to play through.
> 
> But then again I do that the greater amount of the time anyway, so maybe I will just end up buying one of them.  I have no will power apparently, but as I'm typing this playing an 8 string sounds fun and I've been wanting to try and see if I could get along with 8 strings for a while now and $320's a hell of a deal.
> 
> GUIZ I NEED HALP, I'M SPINELESS, UNDECISIVE AND HAVE NO WILL POWER.



Buy it. Well , at least u can still do some silent practising wth the rg8 before the HD arrives.  
I'm in a far worse situation. Mine's coming in only next mth but i've alrdy bought DA8 pups in advance. N i can only look at them pups.. lol


----------



## JEngelking

Khai H8drusH said:


> Buy it. Well , at least u can still do some silent practising wth the rg8 before the HD arrives.
> I'm in a far worse situation. Mine's coming in only next mth but i've alrdy bought DA8 pups in advance. N i can only look at them pups.. lol



I for one like looking at pickups outside guitars for some reason, so sadly some part of me would be content in your situation.  That is frustrating though, I'd still be anxious as hell to get the guitar.


----------



## Kristianx510

Has anyone bought 5 string bass covers for their passive sized pickups? When I get mine I want to get DA8's and cover them so there's no gaps in the routes. Anyone done this and have any opinions on it?


----------



## FromTheMausoleum

Kristianx510 said:


> Has anyone bought 5 string bass covers for their passive sized pickups? When I get mine I want to get DA8's and cover them so there's no gaps in the routes. Anyone done this and have any opinions on it?



Read through the entire thread, you'll find posts(with pictures) of this being done.


----------



## Kristianx510

FromTheMausoleum said:


> Read through the entire thread, you'll find posts(with pictures) of this being done.



My bad. I've been following this thread since it started and must've missed that. Sorry to bring it up.


----------



## FromTheMausoleum

rekab said:


> Ionizer Humbucker in Bridge
> Ionizer Single in Neck
> Painted EMG Style Covers (matching tuner accents and knobs)
> 008-073 Circle K Strings Tuned GDGCFBbDG
> 
> I'm done with it for now. I'm still deciding if I like the pickups or not. They sound great, but I can't help but wonder about other options




Just bumping this so that people can see the bass pickups covers on passive pickups.


----------



## tpurgatoryt

FromTheMausoleum said:


> Just bumping this so that people can see the bass pickups covers on passive pickups.



Ew Blue, why?!


----------



## mphsc

Kristianx510 said:


> Has anyone bought 5 string bass covers for their passive sized pickups? When I get mine I want to get DA8's and cover them so there's no gaps in the routes. Anyone done this and have any opinions on it?



There's plenty more all over the forum:


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

...


----------



## jwade

tpurgatoryt said:


> Ew Blue, why?!



Obviously because they like the color, and probably want something other than the usual white/green on black.


----------



## Konfyouzd

tpurgatoryt said:


> Ew Blue, why?!



Just guessing here but the owner prolly digs blue on black.


----------



## mphsc

could someone measure the depth of the body & length from end to end? Looking at cases with out my guitar & I need the specs.


----------



## JEngelking

JEngelking said:


> But... but... but I'm saving up for my HD Pro, and I promised not to give in to my undying RG8 GAS till I purchased it.  Wait a couple more paychecks and when someone (hopefully) buys my amp on eBay and then I will gladly buy it.
> 
> I'd like to buy one white ASAP, especially since white is color of choice for the RG8, but I feel like buying one before the HD would be a nono, since then I wouldn't have anything to play through.
> 
> But then again I do that the greater amount of the time anyway, so maybe I will just end up buying one of them.  I have no will power apparently, but as I'm typing this playing an 8 string sounds fun and I've been wanting to try and see if I could get along with 8 strings for a while now and $320's a hell of a deal.
> 
> GUIZ I NEED HALP, I'M SPINELESS, UNDECISIVE AND HAVE NO WILL POWER.



I'm gonna shamelessly bump this because I apparently don't have the ability to make my own decisions.


----------



## cyctahoh

I'm planning to remove the tone pot and add a kill button for the RG8. Can you guys confirm that this wiring diagram would get the trick done?

https://www.dropbox.com/s/necxib4cxyczh1j/kitaramodaus.png


----------



## Konfyouzd

killswitches are easy... just wire the lugs of the switch such that one is on the hot of the output jack and one is on the ground... so...

to recap... one goes to the middle lug of your pot and the other to the back of it. pressing the button causes these two positions to touch which sends hot directly to ground thus bypassing the ENTIRE system and cutting out your sound.


----------



## cyctahoh

mphsc said:


> could someone measure the depth of the body & length from end to end? Looking at cases with out my guitar & I need the specs.



length 105 centimeters = 41.3385827 inches
width 12.5984252 inches
thickness 6.5 centimeters = 2.55905512 inches


----------



## cyctahoh

Konfyouzd said:


> killswitches are easy... just wire the lugs of the switch such that one is on the hot of the output jack and one is on the ground... so...
> 
> to recap... one goes to the middle lug of your pot and the other to the back of it. pressing the button causes these two positions to touch which sends hot directly to ground thus bypassing the ENTIRE system and cutting out your sound.



Ah, I think I understood you now. 

https://www.dropbox.com/s/g3uwwix3umc8o4j/kitaramodaus2.png like this?


----------



## Konfyouzd

Yea you can do it that way. I usually use the points that the jack actually connects to on the pot and just send both my output jack and my killswitch to the same spots.


----------



## mphsc

cyctahoh said:


> length 105 centimeters = 41.3385827 inches
> width 12.5984252 inches
> thickness 6.5 centimeters = 2.55905512 inches



Thx Bro.


----------



## Zhysick

For those who are looking for cases for the RG8 I realized that it fits into my ESP CMHFF perfectly.


----------



## Negav

Ok so the GAS has been restrained a bit. The white model for 320 has free shipping but it is not worldwide... 89 to bring it to my doorstep. So my option is black for 350 still gassing hard for it but...I...can't...or can I?


----------



## jpoctavarium

I got mine today!
After waiting 2 months for it!
I'm really digging it so far, might be swapping the pickups for deathbars though.


----------



## mphsc

So what's a good case for these things? The SKB Bass case or the Gator XL or perhaps a really nice padded gig bag?


----------



## stuglue

That cat strikes a mean pose.


----------



## AlexThorpe

Just ordered a hipshot bridge and hipshot locking tuners. When those get here, they are going on with some DA8's. Next round after that will be electronics and a pick guard on it. Can't wait!

Also if you are going to order them, I'll throw out another recommendation for Sporthitech on ebay or their webpage. Ordered them last night, woke up to an email asking what size holes I wanted on the tuners for the lower strings, and that they'd be out tonight. Fast and good service!


----------



## Santuzzo

hey guys, my white RG8 came in , looks awesome, but it's got a small issue (well, not sure yet if this is a real issue):


the fretboard seems to be about 1mm thinner on the side of the 1st string compared to the side on the 8th string. I had never seen that on a guitar before, I thought the fretboard is always as thick on both sides of the neck.
Is this a common thing with the RG8?

Did you guys notice anything like that on your RG8s?

Could this lead to any issues in terms of stability or anything else?
here is the fretboard viewed from top (low strings):




and this viewed from the bottom (high strings)


----------



## Zhysick

Mine the whole neck is thinner in the higher strings side than the other... but in the fretboard, the back of the neck is symmetrical... But it plays sooooo great so it don't bother me 

And I repeat again:

ESP Hardcase model CMHFF its perfect for this guitar


----------



## tmo

mphsc said:


> Thx Bro.



Try this: http://www.gatorcases.com/p/16134-1274/gc-elec-xl

I bought one for me, it is not as the picture one, but the guitar fits perfectly.

You can find these cases on thomann.de if you are in Europe (sorrym did not check)


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

cyctahoh said:


> length 105 centimeters = 41.3385827 inches
> width 12.5984252 inches
> thickness 6.5 centimeters = 2.55905512 inches



hey, could you double check the numbers for me? i want my guitar to fit the case perfectly in inches, but i dont think you have enough numbers after the decimal point to give a truly accurate messurement


----------



## Santuzzo

did any of you guys notice on their RG8 the fretboard being thinner on the treble side than on the bass side?
just trying to figure out whether this is a production defect or if it's supposed to be like that.


----------



## channie

Slapped some Curt Manga 0.84 Strings on my RG 8 today , it sounds SO MUCH better.






Take note :
#1 u need to file your tunning peg slot.
#2 ur nut slot.
#3 and the string slot at the bottom of your guitar.


----------



## Santuzzo

Santuzzo said:


> did any of you guys notice on their RG8 the fretboard being thinner on the treble side than on the bass side?
> just trying to figure out whether this is a production defect or if it's supposed to be like that.



Could some of you guys check on their RG8 if there is something like this going on on theirs as well? I'd appreciate that


----------



## tmo

Santuzzo said:


> Could some of you guys check on their RG8 if there is something like this going on on theirs as well? I'd appreciate that



Nothing strange here... sorry...


----------



## Santuzzo

tmö;3608189 said:


> Nothing strange here... sorry...



Thanks! I was just wondering whether this was just common on all RG8, but I guess it's not.


----------



## AlexThorpe

Santuzzo said:


> Could some of you guys check on their RG8 if there is something like this going on on theirs as well? I'd appreciate that



I checked mine as soon as I saw your post and and my fretboard is pretty level too.


----------



## Santuzzo

AlexThorpe said:


> I checked mine as soon as I saw your post and and my fretboard is pretty level too.



Thanks!


----------



## FromTheMausoleum

Santuzzo said:


> Thanks!



Mine is level as well, I'll be getting my second RG8(white) next week and I'll check that one when it gets in.


----------



## Santuzzo

FromTheMausoleum said:


> Mine is level as well, I'll be getting my second RG8(white) next week and I'll check that one when it gets in.



Thanks !

I guess I will be sending mine back. Got 2 RG8s so far, had to send both of them back  Hello, Ibanez, quality control?!?!?!?!


----------



## FromTheMausoleum

Santuzzo said:


> Thanks !
> 
> I guess I will be sending mine back. Got 2 RG8s so far, had to send both of them back  Hello, Ibanez, quality control?!?!?!?!



"quality control" that's a good one.


----------



## remorse is for the dead

Santuzzo said:


> Could some of you guys check on their RG8 if there is something like this going on on theirs as well? I'd appreciate that


Mine is leveled too


----------



## Santuzzo

remorse is for the dead said:


> Mine is leveled too



thanks!


----------



## Zhysick

I think is the third time I say it:

Mine is not leveled, but plays amazingly good. Nothing to complain to... If it is a defect it's nothing bad for me 

Action is pretty low on both sides of the fretboard and it is very comfortable. No dead frets, frets are also very good leveled... everything is OK while playing.


----------



## Santuzzo

Zhysick said:


> I think is the third time I say it:
> 
> Mine is not leveled, but plays amazingly good. Nothing to complain to... If it is a defect it's nothing bad for me
> 
> Action is pretty low on both sides of the fretboard and it is very comfortable. No dead frets, frets are also very good leveled... everything is OK while playing.



Thanks. Yes I saw your post on the other thread, sorry.


----------



## AlexThorpe

Does anyone have a source to get a vinyl ibanez logo that isn't in the UK? I'd rather not have to wait quite that long for shipping of possible.


----------



## MikeH

Best-Decals.com, Your One-Stop Decal-Shop


----------



## AlexThorpe

MikeH said:


> Best-Decals.com, Your One-Stop Decal-Shop



Thank you you beautiful man you.


----------



## Khai H8drusH

MikeH said:


> Best-Decals.com, Your One-Stop Decal-Shop



N pardon me, sir, but wld u know where on earth that does the rg8 pickguard?


----------



## AlexThorpe

Khai H8drusH said:


> N pardon me, sir, but wld u know where on earth that does the rg8 pickguard?



I think at this point you're going to have to get a custom one made, no one is selling one at this point.


----------



## Khai H8drusH

AlexThorpe said:


> I think at this point you're going to have to get a custom one made, no one is selling one at this point.



No worries.. thks


----------



## Konfyouzd

MikeH said:


> No companies offer non-Prestige logos for the RG8 headstock. And it looks cool.



Not hatin'... I was just curious... I mean... @$400 it's pretty much the exact opposite of a Prestige. Also, it would be unfortunate for a noob to be fooled at resale by a headstock logo considering there *is* a Prestige version. It's their responsibility obviously, but it wouldn't be cool. 

No worries, though. I was just curious about that.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

Konfyouzd said:


> Not hatin'... I was just curious... I mean... @$400 it's pretty much the exact opposite of a Prestige. Also, it would be unfortunate for a noob to be fooled at resale by a headstock logo considering there *is* a Prestige version. It's their responsibility obviously, but it wouldn't be cool.
> 
> No worries, though. I was just curious about that.



id keep that prestige logo handy in case i had to take it to the pawn shop


----------



## FromTheMausoleum

Got my white rg8 yesterday, after playing it for a while and measuring everything it's pretty much perfect(minus a finish flaw on the back) fret work was spot on this time as well o.o


----------



## FireInside

Faux binding and DA's:


----------



## Broken_Hyren

Help!
Quick question about the RG8 pickups slot

So I'm looking to get 
Seymour Duncan Pegasus 7 / 8 String Pickup

as these seem like the best price around

..

Are the rg8's active mount (sized) pickups? (the sizing etc) 
Could I use the passive mount covered pickups instead?

I've never replaced my pickups in a guitar so I don't know if I'll run into any issues...

Thanks.


----------



## aWoodenShip

Broken_Hyren said:


> Help!
> Quick question about the RG8 pickups slot
> 
> So I'm looking to get
> Seymour Duncan Pegasus 7 / 8 String Pickup
> 
> as these seem like the best price around
> 
> ..
> 
> Are the rg8's active mount (sized) pickups? (the sizing etc)
> Could I use the passive mount covered pickups instead?
> 
> I've never replaced my pickups in a guitar so I don't know if I'll run into any issues...
> 
> Thanks.



Yes the pickups are active sized. The Pegasus, Nazgul, Sentient, and Invader come in 8 string versions with active sized housing.


----------



## MetalBuddah

Broken_Hyren said:


> Help!
> Quick question about the RG8 pickups slot
> 
> So I'm looking to get
> Seymour Duncan Pegasus 7 / 8 String Pickup
> 
> as these seem like the best price around
> 
> ..
> 
> Are the rg8's active mount (sized) pickups? (the sizing etc)
> Could I use the passive mount covered pickups instead?
> 
> I've never replaced my pickups in a guitar so I don't know if I'll run into any issues...
> 
> Thanks.



Only complication you will run into is having to route the pickup cavities a bit. A buddy of mine just put a Nazgul/Sentient active sized set in his RG8 and he had to modify the routes to be able to fit the pickups


----------



## jedimindfrak82

Just ordered a custom body from a small Luthier to replace the body on my black RG8... It's gonna be a Swamp Ash back with inlaid Zebrawood, Redheart and Walnut in a swirl pattern. It will match the seven string i just got from him:


----------



## jedimindfrak82

Just realized that when i get the body that guitar will be close to the grand mark... $339 for the guitar (with coupon at GC) + $200 for a set of Blackouts + $150 for the Hipshot bridge and tuners +$225 for the new body +$20 for a dimarzio clip lock strap=$934 lol


----------



## FollowTheSigns

jedimindfrak82 said:


> Just realized that when i get the body that guitar will be close to the grand mark... $339 for the guitar (with coupon at GC) + $200 for a set of Blackouts + $150 for the Hipshot bridge and tuners +$225 for the new body +$20 for a dimarzio clip lock strap=$934 lol



Worth it you think?


----------



## jedimindfrak82

FollowTheSigns said:


> Worth it you think?



Well, up until now i think a modded RG8 (pickups, tuners, bridge) is still a way better deal than an Iron Label... As for when i get the custom body it will barely be an RG8 anymore, so I'd say hells yes solely because i got to order the body exactly the way i wanted it. Oh, and btw, I'm getting a Zebrawood veneer for the headstock to complete the look


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

jedimindfrak82 said:


> Just ordered a custom body from a small Luthier to replace the body on my black RG8... It's gonna be a Swamp Ash back with inlaid Zebrawood, Redheart and Walnut in a swirl pattern. It will match the seven string i just got from him:



that looks wild...


----------



## jedimindfrak82

M3CHK1LLA said:


> that looks wild...



That guitar SOUNDS amazing so I'm hoping lightning strikes twice!


----------



## MetalBuddah

jedimindfrak82 said:


> That guitar SOUNDS amazing so I'm hoping lightning strikes twice!



Very reminiscent of the Conklin melted finish but even cooler 

Who is the builder? I may be interested in this for my 7421 down the road...


----------



## AlexThorpe

Kind of bad lighting, I'll try to snap some better pictures tomorrow, but I've finished round 1 of modding my RG8.

So far I have done: 
Vinyl on headstock
Black pinstriping
Hipshot locking tuners
Dimarzio DA8 pickups
stained the fretboard black

Here are some pictures anyway:

















Things left to do:
Put Ibanez logo on headstock 
rewire completely with 5-way switch and push pull volume knob
route for middle ionizer pickup
black pick guard 
put on hipshot bridge

Hoping to have this done in the next few weeks, shipping on parts is killing me though!


----------



## User Name

jedimindfrak82 said:


>


----------



## tmo

So, after almost 2 months waiting, my Graphtech ghost package has arrived. Please be aware, it was not Graphtech's fault on this, just pure incompetence on those handling it over from their place to mine. Gray Bramwell at Graphtech has been fully understanding and have done all that was possible for him to do to have me (a client) satisfied. Five stars on him and on all Graphtech's crew.

My first order, in the beginnings of May, got lost or stolen on USPS services. After contacting Graphtech about its one month delay, they promptly shipped a new package, now with DHL carriers. It took only 3 days from New England to Portugal, but then, it took 3 weeks to find its way from Portuguese Customs or DHL offices in Lisbon to my home, also in Lisbon. I simply cannot understand what made it take soooooo much time for a travel of hardly 5 kms on these last 3 weeks. That or pure incompetence.

Well, this adventure is now over and a new one is to start: fully mod my RG8. Unfortunately, it will start only within a month or more.

At the moment, she is upgraded with:

DiMarzio's DAs on neck and bridge,
4 way toggle switch - Neck, Neck+Bridge in parallel, neck+bridge in series, bridge
two push/pull pots for volume/tone and coil tap (on both pickups) / reverse phase switching (on neck pickup).
Hipshot locking tuner.

When coil tapping both pickups, I have assured that I have North Coil on Neck and South Coil on Bridge.

Future mods will include:

Battery case routing + battery case
Bridge drilling (for ghost cables) and saddle replacement.
Guitar body routing and drilling for ghost cables access to control cavity and new switches...
Total refinish with my wife's see through paintings
Total new wiring with North/Both/South coil switching, Serial/parallel and in phase/reverse phase for both pickups, 4 way blade switch (already installed), Mag/mix/Piezo switch and 2x stacked pots for mag and piezos vol/tone (actual push/pull pots are temporary).
This wiring scheme will allow me to get a huge array of unusual sounds for these Pickups/guitars, but I will try to test it first.

Well, that's all for now. I'll report back when I'll Get the job done...


----------



## FromTheMausoleum

Ionizers going in!






Just trying to decide on a pickguard


----------



## tmo

FromTheMausoleum said:


> Ionizers going in!
> 
> 
> Just trying to decide on a pickguard



Go with a white one... and give the bridge a white paint also... to match the pickups...

Don't forget the white knobs, switch tip, nut, headstock vinil and tuners' pegs...

... or may be not...


----------



## Negav

tmö;3623558 said:


> Go with a white one... and give the bridge a white paint also... to match the pickups...
> 
> Don't forget the white knobs, switch tip, nut, headstock vinil and tuners' pegs...
> 
> ... or may be not...



Not a bad idea actually. Nobody has done that. Maybe pearl pickguard and tuning heads?


----------



## JEngelking

Negav said:


> Not a bad idea actually. Nobody has done that. Maybe pearl pickguard and tuning heads?



YESYESYES. Would be super tasty.


----------



## jedimindfrak82

Negav said:


> Not a bad idea actually. Nobody has done that. Maybe pearl pickguard and tuning heads?



Mine is all white (knobs, pups, switch tip) with gold hardware... I've been doing some research looking for someone to make me a white pearl pickguard for it. Going for the Jem look.


----------



## Hybrid138

Definitely some kind of pearloid pick guard! That will look so killer!


----------



## Negav

jedimindfrak82 said:


> Mine is all white (knobs, pups, switch tip) with gold hardware... I've been doing some research looking for someone to make me a white pearl pickguard for it. Going for the Jem look.



This. Also... what are you CNC'ers waiting for? If you were to sell those pickguards about 20-25 bucks ( or more, I have no idea about the blanks price ) a piece you could be making a lot of money! The demand for them is super high. I haven't gotten mine yet, but I would definitely love to get a pickguard for it. Who's with me?


----------



## AlexThorpe

Negav said:


> This. Also... what are you CNC'ers waiting for? If you were to sell those pickguards about 20-25 bucks ( or more, I have no idea about the blanks price ) a piece you could be making a lot of money! The demand for them is super high. I haven't gotten mine yet, but I would definitely love to get a pickguard for it. Who's with me?



If I had a little more programming experience, I have access to a shop full of CNC machines that I could use on a weekend day. Need to learn!


----------



## Hybrid138

I've been thinking of panda-fying my guitar while it has the stock pickups.


----------



## Ulvhedin

Hybrid138 said:


> I've been thinking of panda-fying my guitar while it has the stock pickups.



Then bamboo knobs would be appropriate


----------



## MustBeWasabi

AlexThorpe said:


> Kind of bad lighting, I'll try to snap some better pictures tomorrow, but I've finished round 1 of modding my RG8.
> 
> So far I have done:
> Vinyl on headstock
> Black pinstriping
> Hipshot locking tuners
> Dimarzio DA8 pickups
> stained the fretboard black
> 
> Here are some pictures anyway:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Things left to do:
> Put Ibanez logo on headstock
> rewire completely with 5-way switch and push pull volume knob
> route for middle ionizer pickup
> black pick guard
> put on hipshot bridge
> 
> Hoping to have this done in the next few weeks, shipping on parts is killing me though!



WOW! Looks great!

But what about the dot inlays? You still notice them when you take a closer look? And how do you want to get the Ibanez logo back on the headstock??


----------



## AlexThorpe

MustBeWasabi said:


> WOW! Looks great!
> 
> But what about the dot inlays? You still notice them when you take a closer look? And how do you want to get the Ibanez logo back on the headstock??



The fretboard stain covered up the dots, they are ago noticeable from certain angles in certain lighting, but besides that they are very hard to see. 

And I have a logo coming from best-decals.com, it's just taking its sweet time to get here.


----------



## MetaSoul

FromTheMausoleum said:


> Ionizers going in!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just trying to decide on a pickguard



Mmmmhm! Looks so good, right!? 

I did the same thing to mine, except for it is black and the pickups are black with chrome poles. I ended up making a pearloid pickguard for it, as well. At first I couldn't decide, though, so I ordered a bunch of different material to help me make up my mind and so I could do a practice run, first. I am planning on moding a white one too, when I get sometime, but I also figured some of you may be interested in the rest of my bulk.

If you need any help on the pickguard, I already have it all programed for an HSH set-up.

Anyone else, too... I can configure it however pretty easily.

I have a lot 3ply b/w/b and w/b/w, if any of you are interested in some pickguards.

Glad to see someone else took the plunge!


----------



## Khai H8drusH

MetaSoul said:


> Mmmmhm! Looks so good, right!?
> 
> I did the same thing to mine, except for it is black and the pickups are black with chrome poles. I ended up making a pearloid pickguard for it, as well. At first I couldn't decide, though, so I ordered a bunch of different material to help me make up my mind and so I could do a practice run, first. I am planning on moding a white one too, when I get sometime, but I also figured some of you may be interested in the rest of my bulk.
> 
> If you need any help on the pickguard, I already have it all programed for an HSH set-up.
> 
> Anyone else, too... I can configure it however pretty easily.
> 
> I have a lot 3ply b/w/b and w/b/w, if any of you are interested in some pickguards.
> 
> Glad to see someone else took the plunge!



Count me in for the pickguard, mate.


----------



## FromTheMausoleum

MetaSoul said:


> Mmmmhm! Looks so good, right!?
> 
> I did the same thing to mine, except for it is black and the pickups are black with chrome poles. I ended up making a pearloid pickguard for it, as well. At first I couldn't decide, though, so I ordered a bunch of different material to help me make up my mind and so I could do a practice run, first. I am planning on moding a white one too, when I get sometime, but I also figured some of you may be interested in the rest of my bulk.
> 
> If you need any help on the pickguard, I already have it all programed for an HSH set-up.
> 
> Anyone else, too... I can configure it however pretty easily.
> 
> I have a lot 3ply b/w/b and w/b/w, if any of you are interested in some pickguards.
> 
> Glad to see someone else took the plunge!



How big did you make the pickup spaces on the pickguard? Gotta cover them gaps xD

I'd be getting black pearloid for both of my RG8s to match my dingwall that I'm getting soonish.


----------



## MetaSoul

FromTheMausoleum said:


> How big did you make the pickup spaces on the pickguard? Gotta cover them gaps xD
> 
> I'd be getting black pearloid for both of my RG8s to match my dingwall that I'm getting soonish.



I just copied the way they did it on the tam. I don't know how you placed the single, though, I just centered it between the two existing cavities. If you did it the same way, it should line up close enough.


----------



## AlexThorpe

MetaSoul said:


> Mmmmhm! Looks so good, right!?
> 
> I did the same thing to mine, except for it is black and the pickups are black with chrome poles. I ended up making a pearloid pickguard for it, as well. At first I couldn't decide, though, so I ordered a bunch of different material to help me make up my mind and so I could do a practice run, first. I am planning on moding a white one too, when I get sometime, but I also figured some of you may be interested in the rest of my bulk.
> 
> If you need any help on the pickguard, I already have it all programed for an HSH set-up.
> 
> Anyone else, too... I can configure it however pretty easily.
> 
> I have a lot 3ply b/w/b and w/b/w, if any of you are interested in some pickguards.
> 
> Glad to see someone else took the plunge!



If you have any solid black pickguard material I'd love to order one as well!


----------



## MustBeWasabi

Does anyone has a picture of a BLACK rg8 with WHITE DAs??


----------



## Hollowway

jedimindfrak82 said:


> Just realized that when i get the body that guitar will be close to the grand mark... $339 for the guitar (with coupon at GC) + $200 for a set of Blackouts + $150 for the Hipshot bridge and tuners +$225 for the new body +$20 for a dimarzio clip lock strap=$934 lol



Holy crap, who's the luthier that makes bodies like that for that price?


----------



## Konfyouzd

MustBeWasabi said:


> Does anyone has a picture of a BLACK rg8 with WHITE DAs??


Prolly looks a lot like a black 7620 with white pups. I KNOW you can find a pic of that.


----------



## jedimindfrak82

Hollowway said:


> Holy crap, who's the luthier that makes bodies like that for that price?



I'm actually gonna ask him if he wants his name out there and report back... He runs a very small shop and does everything himself so it's not like he cranks these puppies out. My body is gonna take about three weeks total time.


----------



## jedimindfrak82

While waiting for my body to get here, i decided to complete another project... I spent the night turning this:





Into this:





Added a Zebrawood veneer and black vinyl logo


----------



## papazappa13

Where did you guys order pick guards, binding tape and stuff like that?
I was checking out this thread and was extremely impressed, I'm getting my RG8 soon and probably doing something like obZenity's RG8 since I loved the way it looked, however with some Binding and different pickups, I don't have any clue where to even get a Pickguard or any of that stuff.

I know where to get some 6 string pickguards and stuff like that but specifically 8 string pickguards let alone 8 string parts, I have no clue where to start.


----------



## jeleopard

So I plan on getting an RG8 and throwing in D Activators. Where can I get a pickguard to install that will cover up those ugly holes that the D Activators will leave?

Edit: Yea, what the guy above me said


----------



## DespoticOrder

^^^ I promise that question has been answered at least a million times on this very thread, lol. You have to make one yourself or find some one else to make it for you. You can't really buy em unless its custom made.


----------



## Xykhron

Hi!

I'll probably buy an RG8 (black?, white? ) tomorrow, and I'm wondering if any of you can tell me total lenght of the guitar (from bottom to headstock) in order to know if any of my gigbags are valid for this guitar.


----------



## donsimon

i changed the tuner pegs to round steinberger-style schallers, very comfy!


----------



## MetalBuddah

donsimon said:


> i changed the tuner pegs to round steinberger-style schallers, very comfy!



Where did you get those???


----------



## Zhysick

Xykhron said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'll probably buy an RG8 (black?, white? ) tomorrow, and I'm wondering if any of you can tell me total lenght of the guitar (from bottom to headstock) in order to know if any of my gigbags are valid for this guitar.



Hey Xykhron. Otro que me suena de G.info...

The lenght of the guitar is 106cm from the bottom strap pin to the farest point of the headstock.


----------



## Xykhron

Zhysick said:


> Hey Xykhron. Otro que me suena de G.info...
> 
> The lenght of the guitar is 106cm from the bottom strap pin to the farer point of the headstock.



Thank you!!


----------



## donsimon

MetalBuddah said:


> Where did you get those???



I ordered them from Thomann Cyberstore


----------



## MustBeWasabi

Do I have to cut a hole for the battery in the back of my RG8 when I want to put 808x inside??


----------



## tmo

MustBeWasabi said:


> Do I have to cut a hole for the battery in the back of my RG8 when I want to put 808x inside??



I think it may fit inside the pots and switches cavity


----------



## Khai H8drusH

donsimon said:


> I ordered them from Thomann Cyberstore



Thks for the link.  

May I know the exact product name? Tried doing a website search but unsuccessful.


----------



## Danukenator

This thread is an abomination...it made me buy one.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

Danukenator said:


> This thread is an abomination...it made me buy one.



...welcome to sso's fastest growing cult


----------



## JEngelking

Danukenator said:


> This thread is an abomination...it made me buy one.





M3CHK1LLA said:


> ...welcome to sso's fastest growing cult



Welcome to the cult of the RG8, where the robes are fashionable and the Kool-Aid is only slightly poisonous.


----------



## donsimon

Khai H8drusH said:


> Thks for the link.
> 
> May I know the exact product name? Tried doing a website search but unsuccessful.



Schaller Guitar-Button 10-BC - Thomann Sverige
Here you go, they come in nickel and gold too


----------



## Ed_Ibanez_Shred

This whole thread has seriously made me want to buy an RG8 and turn it into my plaything. I'm thinking:

-Sand off the finish/paint from the body and headstock

-Use some sort of stain to bring out the wood grain, maybe a dark stain so it looks like the Meshuggah sig. model

-Replace the Ibanez logo with a trendy decal from the internet

-Find some black strat style nobs for the pots

-Possibly new PUs

Sound good anyone?


----------



## tmo

Khai H8drusH said:


> Thks for the link.
> 
> May I know the exact product name? Tried doing a website search but unsuccessful.



click here (sorry, portuguese page)

Scroll to almost the end of the page, you can´t miss it. I took some time also to find them...


----------



## Khai H8drusH

Thks Donsimon n tmo for the infos..


----------



## messedupshoes

pretty new to sso. enjoying the info and ideas that yous guys are putting out there, keep it up! that being said here's my entry for the rg8s. mods:
strings (10-74)
stripped body and headstock (nothing better than naked)
Schaller strap locks
da8's and 5 way switch.
nothing too special, but it plays like a champ and sounds fantastic. future plans aren't too huge, looking for a good piece of burled walnut for a pick guard and maybe push pulls for tapping.


----------



## Khai H8drusH

messedupshoes said:


> pretty new to sso. enjoying the info and ideas that yous guys are putting out there, keep it up! that being said here's my entry for the rg8s. mods:
> strings (10-74)
> stripped body and headstock (nothing better than naked)
> Schaller strap locks
> da8's and 5 way switch.
> nothing too special, but it plays like a champ and sounds fantastic. future plans aren't too huge, looking for a good piece of burled walnut for a pick guard and maybe push pulls for tapping.



Digging the stripped body.. more pics of the whole guitar?


----------



## Ed_Ibanez_Shred

messedupshoes said:


> pretty new to sso. enjoying the info and ideas that yous guys are putting out there, keep it up! that being said here's my entry for the rg8s. mods:
> strings (10-74)
> stripped body and headstock (nothing better than naked)
> Schaller strap locks
> da8's and 5 way switch.
> nothing too special, but it plays like a champ and sounds fantastic. future plans aren't too huge, looking for a good piece of burled walnut for a pick guard and maybe push pulls for tapping.



Nice! I'm hoping to get an RG8 and strip the body too.


----------



## Negav

This questions might be a little out of place but I think it might help many people. Which case do you guys use for the RG8? Been searching for answers but haven't been able to find any.


----------



## messedupshoes

im not too sure on the brand of case that I got. just took it to one of the local music stores and found one that fit lol. and a steal at $60. 
and thanks for the likes on my work. ears more pics of the whole fiddle )


----------



## Khai H8drusH

messedupshoes said:


> im not too sure on the brand of case that I got. just took it to one of the local music stores and found one that fit lol. and a steal at $60.
> and thanks for the likes on my work. ears more pics of the whole fiddle )



Awesome! 

Btw, done by heat gun, sanding or chemicals?


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

messedupshoes said:


> im not too sure on the brand of case that I got. just took it to one of the local music stores and found one that fit lol. and a steal at $60.
> and thanks for the likes on my work. ears more pics of the whole fiddle )



did you clear it or use something to protect the wood?


----------



## Xykhron

Negav said:


> This questions might be a little out of place but I think it might help many people. Which case do you guys use for the RG8? Been searching for answers but haven't been able to find any.



This can be valid:

Baritone Case

I use a padded soft bag (MBags 6 hundred) and works fine


----------



## messedupshoes

Khai H8drusH said:


> Awesome!
> 
> Btw, done by heat gun, sanding or chemicals?



I sanded the top, back, and sides with a power sander. As well as the headstock. I did the inner horns by hand. All carefully lol. I didn't go through the initial clear coat. So that keeps the wood protected to a degree. Afterward I did a couple of rub downs with carnuba wax to seal it.


----------



## tmo

Xykhron said:


> This can be valid:
> 
> Baritone Case
> 
> I use a padded soft bag (MBags 6 hundred) and works fine



I have this one and it fits quite well - http://www.gatorcases.com/p/16134-1274/gc-elec-xl


----------



## FromTheMausoleum

tmö;3647319 said:


> I have this one and it fits quite well - http://www.gatorcases.com/p/16134-1274/gc-elec-xl



I also use this case for both of my RG8s


----------



## jedimindfrak82

I had a case for an Ibanez ATK bass laying around and an RG8 fits nicely in it.


----------



## Xykhron

Here's mine...unfinished yet because the ivory tuning peg buttons didn't arrive 

















Now I'm in doubt about pickups. I don't like passives as they not fit the cavity and don't want EMGs 'cause must drill the PU's hole 

By the way...a 0.80 string gauge fits the tuning machine without drilling?


----------



## jedimindfrak82

Get Blackouts... The 8 string versions sound really good. Also i think the stock tuners only fit up to a .075 gauge string.


----------



## cyctahoh

I had problems fitting a .074 through.


----------



## Xykhron

jedimindfrak82 said:


> Get Blackouts... The 8 string versions sound really good. Also i think the stock tuners only fit up to a .075 gauge string.



But the blackouts will fit the cavity without routing?.

I've set up the guitar with 0.74 and had no problem, by the way.


----------



## Meximelt

If the pickup fit is all that you don't like about passives, seymour duncan has those new pickups that are passive but in active housings. Personally, I'm not a fan of seymour duncan pickups but it is another option.


----------



## mike90t09

That looks really nice! Where did you find the block inlays? I'm considering getting those.


----------



## jedimindfrak82

I had to lightly dremel the edges of the pickup routs. I'm also not really a fan of Duncan pickups but the Blackouts just sound sweet. I have a white RG8 with Dimarzio Ionizers in it but i wanted a different sound for my black one


----------



## Xykhron

mike90t09 said:


> That looks really nice! Where did you find the block inlays? I'm considering getting those.



At eBay: JAZZ BASS Block (AWP) Fret Markers Inlay Sticker For 5-strings BASS | eBay


----------



## Xykhron

I'm seriously considering Lace xbar & deathbucker.. will they fit PU's directly?...and What xbar is the right one? 3.5 or 4.0?


----------



## RadDadTV

Xykhron said:


> I'm seriously considering Lace xbar & deathbucker.. will they fit PU's directly?...and What xbar is the right one? 3.5 or 4.0?



They will indeed fit without any routing, and the 4.0 is the right one. Great pickup's, I have a deathbar in the bridge of mine, It's super clear, AND super huge sounding.


----------



## Zhysick

NolanLikesLions said:


> They will indeed fit without any routing, and the 4.0 is the right one. Great pickup's, I have a deathbar in the bridge of mine, It's super clear, AND super huge sounding.



And how is its character? Agressive? I'm looking for new pups for my baby and I am not sure if buying Lace-bars or Lundgren M8... looking for an agressive sounding pup like the SH6 Distortion but ERG designed.


----------



## jedimindfrak82

Tosin from Animals as Leaders used his Strandberg with Lace bars almost exclusively on the Weightless album... Check that out for various clean and driven tones


----------



## donray1527

I seriously regret getting rid of my rg8 haha


----------



## Konfyouzd

4" XBar...


----------



## Konfyouzd

Zhysick said:


> And how is its character? Agressive? I'm looking for new pups for my baby and I am not sure if buying Lace-bars or Lundgren M8... looking for an agressive sounding pup like the SH6 Distortion but ERG designed.



XBar does NOT sound like an SH6. SH6 is more aggressive.


----------



## jedimindfrak82

You want a Death bar.


----------



## Zhysick

Yeah... DeathBar... the name itself says its more aggressive than a X-Bar... Uhm... I'm really tempted to buy Lace Alum. pups because are soooo different and looks f****ing amazing! 

This is bad for the wallet!! Bad for the heart!! But how happy we are modding "cheap" guitars...

OK. I'm going three weeks for holidays. Gonna order them when come back.
Soon... new pics of a modded RG8. I promise!


----------



## Xykhron

And...any of you tried to put a 1 MOhm volume knob and disable tone?. 
I disabled mine and now sounds fuller when playing cleans....huge difference. When playing distortion didn't noticed any change...but today I thought about the 1 Mohm pot in order to increase output signal and give more clarity to the sound with stock PU's, so my wallet won't suffer with the Laces. What do you think guys?


----------



## Zhysick

I've been trying and trying with lots of different gear and tricks to get a better tone from the RG8 stock pups. Now my guitar sounds amazing. I really like how it sounds. Powerfull, punchy, aggressive but... no enough definition.

I think you can try changing the pot as it is very cheap, but you will finally need to change the pups if you want a correct tone, a quality tone.

Mine sounds great but like a cheap guitar. I think a pup swap is a must if you want to keep this guitar and use it as a main guitar or a backup for live. If you just want to play in your bedroom you can have a very very nice tone with stock pups.


----------



## HanShock

WOW


----------



## Konfyouzd

Xykhron said:


> And...any of you tried to put a 1 MOhm volume knob and disable tone?.
> I disabled mine and now sounds fuller when playing cleans....huge difference. When playing distortion didn't noticed any change...but today I thought about the 1 Mohm pot in order to increase output signal and give more clarity to the sound with stock PU's, so my wallet won't suffer with the Laces. What do you think guys?



Don't do the one meg pot... It'll be way too bright... I put a 500k pot with my Xbars and they're QUITE bright that way...

At the same time... I think that as a result of some extra electronics in his circuit, Rook is running his at roughly 750k or something close to that and his sound amazing, but perhaps his EQ and bass tone make up for some of that...


----------



## Konfyouzd

Zhysick said:


> I've been trying and trying with lots of different gear and tricks to get a better tone from the RG8 stock pups. Now my guitar sounds amazing. I really like how it sounds. Powerfull, punchy, aggressive but... no enough definition.
> 
> I think you can try changing the pot as it is very cheap, but you will finally need to change the pups if you want a correct tone, a quality tone.
> 
> Mine sounds great but like a cheap guitar. I think a pup swap is a must if you want to keep this guitar and use it as a main guitar or a backup for live. If you just want to play in your bedroom you can have a very very nice tone with stock pups.



This... After a while I found myself almost not caring about changing them...

... til I tried recording them...


----------



## Zhysick

Konfyouzd said:


> Don't do the one meg pot... It'll be way too bright... I put a 500k pot with my Xbars and they're QUITE bright that way...
> 
> At the same time... I think that as a result of some extra electronics in his circuit, Rook is running his at roughly 750k or something close to that and his sound amazing, but perhaps his EQ and bass tone make up for some of that...



He's doing the 1meg mod to the stock pups, not lace bars! I also think it's not necessary for the lace bars...

Yes. You know what I said. Everything sounds great 'til you record and hear the result... cheap pups, for sure. To play in a small amp in your bedroom are even more than 'good enough' but for more...


----------



## Poltergeist

will the tone of the xbars' become more bright or aggressive with a 500k tone pot mod... and 750k would they be more crisp in the highs and mids? or what.. I've got both the Deathbar and the xbar in my RG8... Love them.. but wish I could get a little more juice outta them.. any suggestions?


----------



## Khai H8drusH

Any1 doing custom pickguards already? Arrghhh.. :-/


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

Khai H8drusH said:


> Any1 doing custom pickguards already? Arrghhh.. :-/



home made so far...



edit:

if you want a pickguard, post it up in this new thread ---> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/244787-rg8-pickguard-thread.html#post3661302

maybe someone will start building them


----------



## Khai H8drusH

M3CHK1LLA said:


> home made so far...
> 
> 
> 
> edit:
> 
> if you want a pickguard, post it up in this new thread ---> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/244787-rg8-pickguard-thread.html#post3661302
> 
> maybe someone will start building them



Done, bro. Thks much..


----------



## Igotsoul4u

RG8 in my reunion blues bag. Fits perfectly.....too bad the case costs half of the guitar! Normally I throw it in a bass case but was curious to see how it fit in the R.blues


----------



## BrokenAvenger

RG8 bought off in-pursuit on here
mods incoming when I get the time 
this thread forced me to do it


----------



## FromTheMausoleum

Just going to put this here before I either get(hoping someone will start making them) or make a couple pickguards.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

^ you dirty dawg...


----------



## DespoticOrder

Inlay stickers and faux binding. Looks alot better in person. The binding has a really nice shine to it that helps it blend with the black. That plus the black pole D'activator set I've already got in there looks pretty tuxedo'd up. 

Next will be a white pearl single ply pickguard or something similar. I've already got the gloss white/black/white 3 ply, but I think it looks too plain, so I'm not using it. 

Oh and there's the white Dimarzio locking strap if that counts as a mod.


----------



## Igotsoul4u

is the binding basically what you would use to pinstripe a car? I am thinking of picking up some carbon fiber tape. any suggestions on tape type?

also ordered some DR strings 10-75. Goodbye floppy time!


----------



## DespoticOrder

Igotsoul4u said:


> is the binding basically what you would use to pinstripe a car? I am thinking of picking up some carbon fiber tape. any suggestions on tape type?
> 
> also ordered some DR strings 10-75. Goodbye floppy time!



Yup. Got my automotive tape off of ebay for a few bucks.


----------



## TerminalFunction

DespoticOrder said:


> Yup. Got my automotive tape off of ebay for a few bucks.



Cool. Would you mind sharing a link to the seller/auction or similar tapes? My pinstripe for boats is starting to fall off (put the guitar in a stand, it didn't like that... )


----------



## DespoticOrder

TerminalFunction said:


> Cool. Would you mind sharing a link to the seller/auction or similar tapes? My pinstripe for boats is starting to fall off (put the guitar in a stand, it didn't like that... )



1 4" x 36' White Single Pin Stripe Striping Tape | eBay

1 8" x 36' White Single Pin Stripe Striping Tape | eBay

Those are the 2 that I bought if the link works for you. I used the 1/4 on the body and the 1/8 on the headstock. Its really cheap and comes with plenty so you can easily redo it it even if you mess up a few times


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

Igotsoul4u said:


> is the binding basically what you would use to pinstripe a car? I am thinking of picking up some carbon fiber tape. any suggestions on tape type?
> 
> also ordered some DR strings 10-75. Goodbye floppy time!



3m makes good stuff, but not sure if they have cf.


----------



## Eclipse

I can't decide between an RG8 or saving for an RG2228a.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

tristanroyster said:


> I can't decide between an RG8 or saving for an RG2228a.



 get rg8...have fun learning now....if you like playing 8's....save for 2228....get withing $200-300 of your goal....sell rg8....aquire said 2228


----------



## BrokenAvenger

M3CHK1LLA said:


> get rg8...have fun learning now....if you like playing 8's....save for 2228....get withing $200-300 of your goal....sell rg8....aquire said 2228


 
its like you live inside my head or something....
get out aaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhh


----------



## Kstring

quick question everyone, I want to refinish my RG8 with one of these colors. Do I have to sand the paint of off the guitar or can I cheat and just spray it on?

Madison's Music Store


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

Definitely gotta sand it.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

Kstring said:


> quick question everyone, I want to refinish my RG8 with one of these colors. Do I have to sand the paint of off the guitar or can I cheat and just spray it on?
> 
> Madison's Music Store



you dont have to take it all the way to the wood, but like zeno, you do have to at least lightly sand it for the primer & paint to stick.


----------



## Kstring

alright thanks guys, now I just have to pick which color I want lol.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Want another RG8... Must not pull trigger... Bills... No...


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

Konfyouzd said:


> Want another RG8... Must not pull trigger... Bills... No...


----------



## Konfyouzd

Debating... RG8 (I have a [covered] BKP emerald 8/DA8 franken-set), new school RG7421 (X2N7 pair) or an S8...


----------



## MetalBuddah

Konfyouzd said:


> Debating... RG8 (I have a [covered] BKP emerald 8/DA8 franken-set), new school RG7421 (X2N7 pair) or an S8...



New school RG7421


----------



## Konfyouzd

I almsot bought a JP70... Well I *did* buy it then cancel it like a puss afterwards...


----------



## Tesla

Konfyouzd said:


> Debating... RG8 (I have a [covered] BKP emerald 8/DA8 franken-set), new school RG7421 (X2N7 pair) or an S8...



Sorry to be slightly off topic, but are BKP offering covered 8's now?!


----------



## Konfyouzd

I have no idea. I went to Mojotone


----------



## tmo

Konfyouzd said:


> Debating... RG8 (I have a [covered] BKP emerald 8/DA8 franken-set), new school RG7421 (X2N7 pair) or an S8...



Wait for the S8 Iron Label to come out...


----------



## jedimindfrak82

Konfyouzd said:


> I have no idea. I went to Mojotone



Uummmmm, i work for a pickup maker and deal with Mojo on a weekly basis... They barely have any 7-string pickup parts, they have NO 8-string stuff.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

you guys may have seen this vid in another thread, but i wanted to post it here so you could hear the differences in sd's 8 string model pups.

skip to 6:28...they demo the pegasus, nazgul, distortion, invader & blackout bridge pups. more possibilities for the rg8


----------



## Igotsoul4u

I'm about to restring my RG8 with DR 10-75. How was the neck adjustment for any guys that went to heavier strings from the factory setup? I am also going to be tuning down a half step for most of the time so it might not even matter so much.

also, im looking under the rod cover and it looks weird. Is it a special wrench or something? doesn't look like a hex key.


----------



## Igotsoul4u

I threw the .75 on and holy crap is that the perfect gauge for bending and sustain. The tuning peg was a little tight. I am going to put the rest on later. stoked.


----------



## GBH14

Can someone please do me a quick favor?

Can you please measure the body of the guitar? I just need the length and width of the body, not the depth. Thanks!!


----------



## FromTheMausoleum

jedimindfrak82 said:


> Uummmmm, i work for a pickup maker and deal with Mojo on a weekly basis... They barely have any 7-string pickup parts, they have NO 8-string stuff.



Mojotone EMG Style 2-Hole Mount Soapbar Bass Pickup Cover Black (5 String)

These..


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Igotsoul4u said:


> I threw the .75 on and holy crap is that the perfect gauge for bending and sustain. The tuning peg was a little tight. I am going to put the rest on later. stoked.


 I'm rocking a .10-.66 +.80 on mine, and it definitely seems (at least to me) that the RG8 responds really well to the heavier strings, as the strings I have on mine play like a dream, and nail the feel I want for both F# and drop E.


----------



## Igotsoul4u

I was intitially going to go with an .80, but i was worried it wouldn't fit in the bridge or tuners


----------



## FireInside

It will fit the bridge just fine but for the tuner you will either have to unwind the string or drill the hole out (super easy though).


----------



## GBH14

GBH14 said:


> Can someone please do me a quick favor?
> 
> Can you please measure the body of the guitar? I just need the length and width of the body, not the depth. Thanks!!



No one who owns an RG8 has a tape measure?


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

GBH14 said:


> No one who owns an RG8 has a tape measure?



if someone doesnt get you the info soon, i'll invest in a tape measure for ya...


----------



## Marv Attaxx

Recorded a little soundtest with EMG 808X. At drop C 
Awesome pickups 
https://soundcloud.com/marvattaxx/waking-giants
Still waiting for professional pickguards...


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

Marv Attaxx said:


> Recorded a little soundtest with EMG 808X. At drop C
> Awesome pickups
> https://soundcloud.com/marvattaxx/waking-giants
> Still waiting for professional pickguards...



thx for the sound clip...was br00tals 



as for the pick guard, did you see this thread:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/244787-rg8-pickguard-thread.html


----------



## Konfyouzd

So I guess I'm the only asshole rockin' a freakin' 90 as my lowest string...


----------



## Marv Attaxx

M3CHK1LLA said:


> thx for the sound clip...was br00tals
> 
> 
> 
> as for the pick guard, did you see this thread:
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/244787-rg8-pickguard-thread.html



Thanks man 
I don't think I could make one myself though 
I suck at crafting stuff haha.
Used an 80 string for this clip (which I usually use for drop e). It's floppy but definitely usable, especially for sludgy stuff.
I'm thinking about using thicker strings and making drop c my standard tuning. Love the sound!


----------



## Hybrid138

Konfyouzd said:


> So I guess I'm the only asshole rockin' a freakin' 90 as my lowest string...



I'm considering going that big. 82 isn't cutting it for me.


----------



## Khai H8drusH

Guys, mods on my RG8L (pics inside) 

Link : http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/246361-ngd-rg8l-pickguard-n-info-whr-2-order.html#post3685503


----------



## shanerct

To all of you who installed the Hipshot fixed bridge on the RG8, which size did you use .125 or .175 and how does it play after? After speaking with Hipshot they said if i needed the extra string height to go with .175. So I'm guessing there may be some players preference involved but i still wanted to get the feedback of people who have successfully swapped bridges.


----------



## cakejetski

It's New Guitar Day everyone!
I opted for the RG8 in White.

Feels great and plays well. Just finished conditioning the fretboard and changing strings to 8,10-52,66 for tuning ADGCfadg, GDGCfadg, and GCGCfadg. I'm not digging the bridge pickup much on the lowest string, but other than that it sounds great. Even at A I get little to no crunch with my usual patches, but string size could be contributing to that. Maybe I'll be picking up a D Activator soon to help the tone.

I plan on Whiting out the body soon. White pickup covers would be awesome, and maybe white knobs and switch too. Hopefully locking tuners will be coming at some point as well. Anyone know where to find pickup covers in white? I've only seen black so far.

Anyway, here it is. No mods yet, but they'll be coming soon!


----------



## AnnihilateThis

I'm looking to refinish my RG8, but am unsure how to remove the metal pieces that hold the ball of the string on the back of the guitar. Anybody have any ideas?


----------



## tmo

AnnihilateThis said:


> I'm looking to refinish my RG8, but am unsure how to remove the metal pieces that hold the ball of the string on the back of the guitar. Anybody have any ideas?



Get a nail that fits the top hole and carefully punch them out from there. They are expected to came out easily.


----------



## AnnihilateThis

tmö;3688546 said:


> Get a nail that fits the top hole and carefully punch them out from there. They are expected to came out easily.



Awesome, I'll give that a try!


----------



## jedimindfrak82

shanerct said:


> To all of you who installed the Hipshot fixed bridge on the RG8, which size did you use .125 or .175 and how does it play after? After speaking with Hipshot they said if i needed the extra string height to go with .175. So I'm guessing there may be some players preference involved but i still wanted to get the feedback of people who have successfully swapped bridges.



I would go with the .175... More mass =better sustain, and with the thicker bridge the saddles have tp be cocked up in the air so much


----------



## Jem7RB

So far, Knob change, DiMarzio Clip-Lock, Agile/Rondo Cepheus Bridge pickup, Dots changed to Green Abalone, possible mods to come, neck pick up fill, maple droptop or redwood, Headstock to match, Hipshot bridge


----------



## cakejetski

I couldn't find a wiring diagram for the RG8, and being inexperienced with pup swapping and guitar electronics in general I made a wiring diagram for it if anyone is interested. From everything I could see it looks correct, but I would appreciate if someone would look over it for me.


----------



## shanerct

jedimindfrak82 said:


> I would go with the .175... More mass =better sustain, and with the thicker bridge the saddles have tp be cocked up in the air so much



Thank you for the input. I dont understand why the saddles would have to be raised on a thicker bridge. Did you happen to mean on a thinner bridge the saddles would have to be raised?

Just trying to understand it better cause I see that the .125 would work but if .175 makes a much of a difference and if i can still get low action i would want to take advantage of that.


----------



## Konfyouzd

jedimindfrak82 said:


> Uummmmm, i work for a pickup maker and deal with Mojo on a weekly basis... They barely have any 7-string pickup parts, they have NO 8-string stuff.


It's a bass pickup cover. EMG ERG pickups use bass pickup housings.


----------



## Xykhron

Can anyone that had installed EMG808 or SD Blackouts 8 put a detailed image of PU's corners?. I'd like to know if there's too much to drill or not in order to buy one of those sets.


----------



## movingpictures

Xykhron said:


> Can anyone that had installed EMG808 or SD Blackouts 8 put a detailed image of PU's corners?. I'd like to know if there's too much to drill or not in order to buy one of those sets.



Mines in the process of a new finish, but i have SD Blackouts, and i used a dremel to sand the corners of the pups instead of the body. Paint chips really easy!


----------



## GBH14

movingpictures said:


> Mines in the process of a new finish, but i have SD Blackouts, and i used a dremel to sand the corners of the pups instead of the body. Paint chips really easy!



I would seriously advise sanding/filing the corners of the pups too.

I put EMGs in my RGA121 and was faced with the same situation.. I went to sand the pickup route and paint chipped away from the inside instantly so I stopped and sanded the edges of the pickups instead.

Here's a pick of what I had to do - It may be completely different for the RG8 though, but I will find out in a month or so when I change mine too!







Just do even amounts on each corner, a little at a time until they fit. You cant even notice it has been done once they are fitted, whereas if you sanded the route and returned to stock pups you would probably notice..

Edit - you obviously dont need to sand/file the corners right to the top of the pickup, just about halfway up.


----------



## Xykhron

Men, you had a great idea and solved me a big problem!. Thank you!!


----------



## Zhysick

Finally ordered new pickups for my RG8. Bare Knuckle Nailbomb (Ceramic bridge version). For less than 300&#8364; including shipping for the set I think its good enough and it came with pickups, strings and a pick I think... 

Can't wait to receive them!!! 

I will do some comparison sound recordings if I can find a mic :/


----------



## Zhysick

Double post!!

Shitty internet conection...


----------



## Hollowway

Take this: 



Khai H8drusH said:


>



Add this:



cakejetski said:


>



And you got a TAM100!  (Sort of?)


----------



## RED_ROBOT

Hello from Russia, ss.org!

Here's my RG8, so far the mods are:
1 bridge pickup (Lace Deathbar), 1 volume
Tele - style pickguard (inspired by ss.org lol)


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

^ who built that for you? ...eddie van halen?

welcome to sso!

ps - use bigger screws next time...


----------



## RED_ROBOT

M3CHK1LLA said:


> ^ who built that for you? ...eddie van halen?
> 
> welcome to sso!
> 
> ps - use bigger screws next time...



Thanks!
I like to add some dirty punk-rock feeling to my guitars, hate sterile


----------



## tmo

May I say that the american flag does not look good on your guitar?


----------



## RED_ROBOT

tmo said:


> May I say that the american flag does not look good on your guitar?


From russia with love


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

tmo said:


> May I say that the american flag does not look good on your guitar?





RED_ROBOT said:


> From russia with love




typical russki, he has the american flag upside down...


----------



## SammyKillChambers

Just chiming in here, I got a set of strings from Circle K for my RG8, the thickest string being an 86. The string goes through the bridge just fine, but I can't get it all the way through. I know I'll need to file the string hole (?) down to get it to fit, but what kind of file would I need? I'd also need to do the same for the nut and the tuning peg. Essentially, WAT DO? This is my first time using strings this heavy on a guitar with a string-thru body.


----------



## tmo

M3CHK1LLA said:


> typical russki, he has the american flag upside down...



even so... I do not fancy flags on guitars... I also do not fancy flags in general but that's another story...

If he likes it, whom am I... the only questions is, how does it sound with the lace's?


----------



## RED_ROBOT

tmo said:


> even so... I do not fancy flags on guitars... I also do not fancy flags in general but that's another story...
> 
> If he likes it, whom am I... the only questions is, how does it sound with the lace's?



Sounds like hell? I don't know really how to describe the sound, but I wouldn't swap this pickup for anything else.


----------



## Zhysick

SammyKillChambers said:


> Just chiming in here, I got a set of strings from Circle K for my RG8, the thickest string being an 86. The string goes through the bridge just fine, but I can't get it all the way through. I know I'll need to file the string hole (?) down to get it to fit, but what kind of file would I need? I'd also need to do the same for the nut and the tuning peg. Essentially, WAT DO? This is my first time using strings this heavy on a guitar with a string-thru body.



I'm using a Circkle K 86 for the 8th also. I just unwind the outer winding of the string some centimetres so the thickness is 86 even behind the nut but goes less than 86 when reaching the tuner so it can go thru without drilling the tuning peg. You can drill the tuning peg but I don't like to do modifications without way back in my guitars.

I haven't got any problems at the bridge. The string can go thru it without problems. The only thing I had to do is moving the saddle way to the bridge pickup so there is room enough for the string to go out the bridge. Then, when tuning, you just have to intonate properly the 8th string again. In my case I need to put it all the way back and it is not enough hehehe but good enough to play like that.


Hope it helps and hope you can understand what I wanted to say as english is not may main language =/


----------



## tmo

RED_ROBOT said:


> Sounds like hell? I don't know really how to describe the sound, but I wouldn't swap this pickup for anything else.



That is the best thing isn't it?


----------



## RED_ROBOT

tmo said:


> That is the best thing isn't it?



Yup!Anyway, the guitar looks much better with that ridiculous pickguard than with the holes left from switches, pots and the neck pickup


----------



## Xykhron

Hi mates, any locking tuners you can recommend in order to swap for the original non-locking ones?. Prefereably without drilling...


----------



## tmo

Xykhron said:


> Hi mates, any locking tuners you can recommend in order to swap for the original non-locking ones?. Prefereably without drilling...



By drilling you mean making holes for screws to secure the tuner or enlarging the hole on the peg to fit heavier strings?

Nevertheless, Hipshot griplock open gear tuners do work fine and are pretty light.


----------



## jeleopard

tmo said:


> By drilling you mean making holes for screws to secure the tuner or enlarging the hole on the peg to fit heavier strings?
> 
> Nevertheless, Hipshot griplock open gear tuners do work fine and are pretty light.



Any drilling at all?


----------



## tmo

jeleopard said:


> Any drilling at all?


 for an RG8 they do need some drilling on the wood to secure them


----------



## jeleopard

tmo said:


> for an RG8 they do need some drilling on the wood to secure them



Damn. ANY tuners that don't need drilling?


----------



## Xykhron

tmo said:


> By drilling you mean making holes for screws to secure the tuner or enlarging the hole on the peg to fit heavier strings?
> 
> Nevertheless, Hipshot griplock open gear tuners do work fine and are pretty light.




No, I mean direct fit replacement.


----------



## movingpictures

I swirled this RG8 and added SD Blackouts. Loving it! Great 8 for $369.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

^ how much was the swirl?


----------



## Xykhron

, damn it!, amazing look that RG8 swirled!. Congratulations!


----------



## tmo

That is a nice swirl...


----------



## TerminalFunction

That swirl looks INSANELY nice! You did this yourself?


----------



## movingpictures

TerminalFunction said:


> That swirl looks INSANELY nice! You did this yourself?



Yes, i did the swirl and clearcoat work.

Thanks for all the great comments!


----------



## TerminalFunction

Cool! If I'm ever in Detroit, I'll bring a guitar and a bag of cash for you...


----------



## MoshJosh

All these sweet guitars I'm gonna have to pick up an rg8


----------



## JEngelking

If I wasn't already hellbent on getting a swirled RG8, I sure am now.


----------



## Zhysick

Finally received my new pickups yesterday morning. Bare Knuckle Nailbombs (ceramic for bridge).

I bought the "pack" Musik-Productiv was selling consisting in the pair of pups, set of strings and a pick.

The set of strings was Rotosound... 7 string set. WTF? I'm buying a pair of 8 string pups but it comes with a 7 string guitar set... amazing... anyway, the important thing were the pups.


If you read back in the thread, you can notice that I defend the stock pickups telling that, even if they are not good quality sounded OK... I should shut my mouth up right then...


I recently bought an Orange Micro Terror and I use it thru an old Laney bass guitar amp loaded with a Celestion speaker 12" (a Truvox 1215 which is for P.A. systems, but anyway sounds "great"). Then I decided to change pups. Muddy as hell!!

With the Nailbombs now it sounds AMAZING. Clear, defined, aggressive... even I can tune lower the guitar and still sounds clear.


I recorded audio samples of the stock pups. Now I would record the same thing with the new pups so you can compare the improvement.

And because I know "it isn't true unless you have pics" here is the pic!!!


----------



## Erick Kroenen

Now we believe you.. saludos


----------



## mnemonic

This seems like a good a place as any to ask... you guys who still have the stock pickups in; how close do you run the pickups? I had to crank mine pretty close to get the output right, when its further away its a dull, flubby mess. 






Also the screw on the bass side is in crooked which makes the pickup sit crooked. Would this affect the sound at all? Trying to decide if its worth pulling the screw out and redrilling the hole.


----------



## Zhysick

I switched positions with the stock pups, I mean: Neck in the bridge and bridge in the neck. That sounded better!

I used to have the bridge pup at half way but I like to use the neck pickup really close to the strings even if it is high output, but that is just personal taste.

The only thing is truth is that the bridge stock pup is SO HIGH OUTPUT and muddy as hell. The neck pup is better and have a "single-coil" sound in it. Using the neck pup for bridge is the best solution for the stock pups. You can get a really OK sound if you have a nice rig (I mean at least an EQ in the amp or a pedal... so you can kill low frequencies that sounds just like a... fart)


----------



## Igotsoul4u

movingpictures said:


> Yes, i did the swirl and clearcoat work.
> 
> Thanks for all the great comments!



wow. looks insanely good. Lava


----------



## jeleopard

So does anyone know of any tuners that are just drop in replacements? I don't wanna drill


----------



## Zhysick

Here it is... now I need a real pickguard!

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/248239-npd-8-string-nailbombs.html


----------



## MikeH

Thinking about doing some body work to my RG8. We just got a batch of veneers in at work (red oak, white oak, maple, walnut, cumaru, and Brazilian cherry), and I want to see if they'll let me use the shop to do work after hours. The main challenge will be finding time between playing shows and recording to dismantle everything.


----------



## Ron Head




----------



## mike90t09

Ron Head said:


>



This is sick. Love the Kahler.


----------



## Xykhron

no locking nut on that Kahler?


----------



## Ron Head

Xykhron said:


> no locking nut on that Kahler?


 
there is now ; this pic was taken some weeks ago , when the Kahler was installed , had to wait for the lockingnut ( 2 pcs ) to come in ..

there will be detailed pix soon ; meanwhile another RG8 gets its makeover rightnow too :
- Kahler trem chrome
- 3(!) x EMG ( 808X at the bridge )
- 5-way EMG knob
- all knobs in chrome
- locking nut ( gonna fix me some chrome screws )
- straplocks .. eh chrome
- lateron some chrome tuners too

hopefully EMG wouldnt mind creating a TW version of either 808 or 808X

on a sidenote , the Kahler nut is 2 mm wider , no use on the Ibanezes ..


----------



## jeleopard

jeleopard said:


> Damn. ANY tuners that don't need drilling?



Anyone?


----------



## Xykhron

jeleopard said:


> Anyone?



In this thread http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...m-i-one-cool-kids-now-sound-clips-inside.html , they're talking about these HipShot:
Hipshot Grip-Lock Black 8 String non-staggered locking tuners

Anyone tried these? I mean...the RG8 tuners had no pivot screw...the hipshots can be mounted without that screw?

Or maybe these ones can fit...http://www.sporthitech.com/sperzel-trim-lok-open-6-in-line-black-locking-tuner/


----------



## jeleopard

Hehehe, that's my thread 

I'll drop those in whenever I have money laying around (College kid powers activate!  )


----------



## Ron Head

Xykhron said:


> no locking nut on that Kahler?


 
check some of the new detailed pix in my folders 

oow , by the end of the week , my other RG8 is finished , over the top maybe heheh , but what the hell : 3 EMG's on 5 way switch , Kahler trem in chrome , chrome hardware allover too ( knobs, tuners etc ) ... the locking nut - from Ibanez importer - btw is only available in black , but i figured to just replace the black screws for chromes ...


----------



## Thrashman

Getting my RG8 any day now.. Can't wait!

Planning on switching the pickups for an ionizer set (possibly routing for the single coil aswell) and adding a pickguard + binding on there..

Which leads me to my two questions: Does anyone out there have an accurate trace of a pickguard that fits, or a template of the TAM100 pickguard?

And, how does the automotive tape binding work for you? I've contemplated a few times to just mask off the body with masking tape and leaving the body edges free, sand them through the clear and adding paint and some clear over that to get "real" binding.. Thoughts on that? figure it could work out great if I just give it some time and don't rush it. 

Cheers!

- Chris


----------



## Ron Head

dunno about binding , dont like it actually , but i'm planning to get me a pickguard Universe style (mirror) on mine ; i'll be working it out with paperversions ( A3 ) untill i have the definate form , i have an adress were they sell these mirror plates 30 x 40 cm (about A3 size ) and go from there , so with paper first ...


----------



## Xykhron

anyone has been able to try the S.D. Pegasus or Nazgul in active housing size?






That could be a good alternative for the ones that look for passives and don't want to see the gap of the standar mounting PUs


----------



## apiss

Xykhron said:


> anyone has been able to try the S.D. Pegasus or Nazgul in active housing size?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That could be a good alternative for the ones that look for passives and don't want to see the gap of the standar mounting PUs




+1


----------



## Zhysick

Xykhron said:


> anyone has been able to try the S.D. Pegasus or Nazgul in active housing size?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That could be a good alternative for the ones that look for passives and don't want to see the gap of the standar mounting PUs



I was looking to buy them, but for less money I could get a pair of Bare Knuckles and I thought it was time to try another brand.

I mean... I think the new SD pups are expensive.

I don't mind the gap because I'm going to make a pickguard!!


----------



## Emil357

Hey guys. I've been following most of this thread. But I've not seen anyone replace/upgrade an Ibanez RG8's bridge, with a bridge that fits in current screwholes.

I know some of you replace the bridge with a Hipshot 8 string bridge, which is cool and sexeh. But then those pre-drilled holes appear 

Have you guys tried or have the knowledge of RG8 bridges, that actual fit the current drillings/holes?

-Thanks


----------



## Zhysick

Emil357 said:


> Hey guys. I've been following most of this thread. But I've not seen anyone replace/upgrade an Ibanez RG8's bridge, with a bridge that fits in current screwholes.
> 
> I know some of you replace the bridge with a Hipshot 8 string bridge, which is cool and sexeh. But then those pre-drilled holes appear
> 
> Have you guys tried or have the knowledge of RG8 bridges, that actual fit the current drillings/holes?
> 
> -Thanks



You can change only the saddles, improving the bridge and without holes


----------



## Ganjatron

GBH14 said:


> No one who owns an RG8 has a tape measure?


Ya I got a tape measure, if you still need. But I need to know exactly from what point to what point do you need measurements? Like top side or backside, horn to horn, cutaway...etc? What is the purpose of the measuring?


----------



## tmo

Zhysick said:


> You can change only the saddles, improving the bridge and without holes



I will be adding graphtech' ghost saddles to mine as soon as possible. Will drill the bridge and add a new cavity on the guitar for ghost's wires...


----------



## Emil357

tmo said:


> I will be adding graphtech' ghost saddles to mine as soon as possible. Will drill the bridge and add a new cavity on the guitar for ghost's wires...



Awesome I didn't think about just changing the saddles - but might be what I'm gonna do! Thanks


----------



## Thrashman

got mine the other day and my GOD this was a good one. The ONLY thing that wasn't perfect was the string ferrules in the back, that were not inserted properly(some are sticking out a bit..), but a towel and a rubber hammer will fix that in an instant.

Fretwork was surprisingly good, though I think a .074 for the low E is a bit thin as it rattles even with around 4-5mm action at the 24th fret. I've got two .080's lying around though so that's gonna solve it most likely.

On topic! I cut the green wire going to the tone pot as a first mod. 
I'm going to swap the pickups for ionizers, put white strat knobs and a white switch tip on there and get some block inlays and faux binding eventually.. 

Oh, and probably gonna get it fret dressed, too. that'll make it _pefect_ until i get meself an RG2228 or a Carvin.


----------



## zombieritual

so i've been lurking around here for a really long time. got an rg8 maybe 5 months ago. ebonized the fretboard, got myself some straplocks and circle k strings (9,12,16,24,35,47,67,86 for f standard), a fretwrap, had a DA8 in the bridge and an x-bar in the neck and just got the nazgul/sentient earlier this week.




i found some sweet wooden knobs on ebay, and got a couple push-pull pots to have 2 volumes where one pulls up for a coil tap on both pups and the other pulls up for phase reverse for both.




i also bought a sample wood looking vinyl sheet off of ebay as well, and did the rear plates as well as the truss rod cover. i'm still on and off on doing the whole body, mainly because i don't feel like spending 30 or 40 bucks or whatever to get 3 times more vinyl than i need because the damn width is too much for the smaller one 









i wish i would've found a 27" scale guitar years ago, it just feels so much better all around! every time i pick it up i'm basically like


----------



## Broken_Hyren

wow. Zombie, amazing - if you posted that as NGD I would probably hit the thank button. Damn.


----------



## Merge

I've been following this thread for quite a while, and thanks to everything that I've seen, I bought an RG8 this past weekend. I'm hoping to swap out the pickups soon, not sure what kind I'll get just yet. When I do some mods, I'll post pics.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

Merge said:


> I've been following this thread for quite a while, and thanks to everything that I've seen, I bought an RG8 this past weekend. I'm hoping to swap out the pickups soon, not sure what kind I'll get just yet. When I do some mods, I'll post pics.



this will help me get the sound im looking for as well as the best mods once i hear all the variations ppl come up with.

so yeah, thx for the imput guys...keep them coming. 


edit: we need more sound clips posted too.


----------



## Cjanz

zombieritual said:


> so i've been lurking around here for a really long time. got an rg8 maybe 5 months ago. ebonized the fretboard, got myself some straplocks and circle k strings (9,12,16,24,35,47,67,86 for f standard), a fretwrap, had a DA8 in the bridge and an x-bar in the neck and *just got the nazgul/sentient earlier this week.*



What do you think of that SD combo? Worth the money? Seems a little expensive to me, but I was thinking of doing the exact same.


----------



## Silence2-38554

Might as well add mine to this thread!





So far:
White Pinstripe binding
White D Activator's
Switchcraft 5 way switch & pots
White speed knobs & switch tip
Grey DiMarzio strap

Plans:
Locking tuners with white pegs
Tortoise shell pick guard & possibly truss rod cover


----------



## Ron Head

M3CHK1LLA said:


> edit: we need more sound clips posted too.


 
wanna do it just right , but they're coming ...


----------



## JEngelking

Starting to regret not snagging up a RG8 for $325 when I had the chance...


----------



## tmo

Silence2-38554 said:


> Might as well add mine to this thread!
> 
> So far:
> White Pinstripe binding
> White D Activator's
> Switchcraft 5 way switch & pots
> White speed knobs & switch tip
> Grey DiMarzio strap
> 
> Plans:
> Locking tuners with white pegs
> Tortoise shell pick guard & possibly truss rod cover



Some white saddles would be nice...


----------



## Xykhron

Anyone that replaced stock pickups for non-soap bar PU's tried to cover the new PU using the housing of the stock ones....I mean: remove the plastic cover of the original PUs and put it into the new ones, as described in this thread:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...ch/112866-mod-emg-covers-passive-pickups.html


----------



## mnemonic

I don't know how possible that would be, as from the pictures I've seen of the bottom of the pickups, they look glued in there pretty good. 

If they're put together anything like EMG soapbars (which are epoxied in... meaning they're never coming out) then it would be quite a task. Maybe you could use a router to hollow them out (shredding the stock pickup in the process) but I have a feeling that would just crack the hell out of the cover. 

see pics of the back of them in this thread 
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...4848-rg8-stock-pickups-cort-bass-pickups.html


----------



## Xykhron

Yep, seems to be epoxied...Well, it was just an idea...


----------



## CrushingAnvil

donray1527 said:


> This time next year we will be in the "let the RG9 mods begin" thread apparently



That sounds like as good an idea as Apple just continuing to make the iPhone longer


----------



## shawnperolis

CrushingAnvil said:


> That sounds like as good an idea as Apple just continuing to make the iPhone longer



No way, I'll buy an RG9.


----------



## jeleopard

shawnperolis said:


> No way, I'll buy an RG9.



Ditto.

And then let it sit there as I stare at it going "... I'm not Joshua Travis... how do 9 string"


----------



## CrushingAnvil

zombieritual said:


>



Wow. I don't care for 8 strings at all, but that thing is really cool.


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE

Hm. At the moment I'm almost literally sick and tired of modding guitars, had a bad experience with a RGA8 and 7421 that's still fresh...

But the two RG8's in the previous posts here make me think well, maybe, next summer...


----------



## shawnperolis

Hey zombie, where did you get the wood to make the cavity covers? I'd like to do that with my Intrepid, but most places only seem to have really thick wood (giggidy) and not thin pieces. Did you have to cut the wood down to size or were you able to buy it that thin? Thanks!


----------



## Merge

Like I said earlier, I've been following this thread for a while. I now think that this might be the greatest thread ever created in the history of the internet.


----------



## zombieritual

Cjanz said:


> What do you think of that SD combo? Worth the money? Seems a little expensive to me, but I was thinking of doing the exact same.


 

i'm liking them so far, i definitely like the sentient better than the x-bar in had in the neck before. it's been easier to get a smoother tone on the lower (thicker) strings without sounding too bassy like the xbar was. and the nazgul is pretty sweet so far too, although i did a couple test clips between that and the DA8 i had in it before and honestly didn't notice too much of a difference so i think once i get used to this one i'll swap them out and try again. i'm still also trying to get a good solid tone from the axe fx. too many god damn variables at once lol


----------



## zombieritual

shawnperolis said:


> Hey zombie, where did you get the wood to make the cavity covers? I'd like to do that with my Intrepid, but most places only seem to have really thick wood (giggidy) and not thin pieces. Did you have to cut the wood down to size or were you able to buy it that thin? Thanks!


 
it actually wasn't wood, it was just a vinyl wrap decal i got from here: 4" x 8" Sample Black Wood Grain Texture Vinyl Wrap Sticker Decal Air Bubble Free | eBay

i had thought about trying to find wood and make it, but for 3 bucks i figured i should at least see how it looked first. the size was just enough that i got both covers on the back and the truss rod cover and still had a little bit left over, definitely would've been fine if the covers had been bigger too. that guy has a ton of other colors/textures too, but i think the black was the only wood one he had


----------



## shawnperolis

zombieritual said:


> it actually wasn't wood, it was just a vinyl wrap decal i got from here: 4" x 8" Sample Black Wood Grain Texture Vinyl Wrap Sticker Decal Air Bubble Free | eBay
> 
> i had thought about trying to find wood and make it, but for 3 bucks i figured i should at least see how it looked first. the size was just enough that i got both covers on the back and the truss rod cover and still had a little bit left over, definitely would've been fine if the covers had been bigger too. that guy has a ton of other colors/textures too, but i think the black was the only wood one he had



Oh wow, I'd never have guessed that was a sticker! It looks great dude!


----------



## Ron Head

NGD : .. and number 3 is in ! this one's gotta become the best / extreme / cheapest (?) way but overall best sounding piece sofar .

let's see what's coming in a few weeks ...


----------



## djentychvggs

Hey for anyone who has tried BKP Aftermaths in the RG8: How do they sound? I'm going to be getting one of these guitars soon and am trying to decide between EMG808x's, Dimarzio Ionizers, and Aftermaths and would appreciate input on any of those pickups.


----------



## SysNoise

cakejetski said:


> I couldn't find a wiring diagram for the RG8, and being inexperienced with pup swapping and guitar electronics in general I made a wiring diagram for it if anyone is interested. From everything I could see it looks correct, but I would appreciate if someone would look over it for me.


The diagram is correct . I checked the connections with my digital multimeter. 

You can replace the question mark of the black ground wire (in your diagram) with "ground bridge/strings". 

This diagram is very helpful for me. Thanx for that. I will swap the pickups bridge to neck and vice versa.
Killing the Tone Pot was the first mod. 

So I bought an RG8 last week. I play Ibanez 7's since 1998. Changing to an 8 feels just naturally. 

Proof Pic :





Tuning is EAEADGBE. Strings are from D'addario. String gauges: 010-013-017-026-036-046-062-080.


----------



## Merge

I have a question, why did you kill the tone pot??


----------



## Zhysick

Merge said:


> I have a question, why did you kill the tone pot??



It gives a little bit more clarity and headroom, specially interesting while using the stock pickups because are muddy as hell!!!


----------



## tmo

Stock pickups aren't bad, but they are asking to be swapped out for better ones... Once you do that, reconsider the need of tone pots. For me, these pots are becoming a useful tool for achieving the correct tone for whatever the music goes for... specially for clean tones.


----------



## SysNoise

Yes, I killed the Tone Pot because I never needed it on any of my guitars (I use my Boss GT-Pro to adjust the input gain and presence) and it definetely gives clarity for the low strings. I've swapped the pickups yesterday and I can confirm a big improvement of the overall sound . I can live with the stock pickups .


----------



## Zhysick

Yes. The stock pickups sounds good. Even great. I mean: stock pickups have a GREAT TONE. The balance between the highs, mids and lows it's very very good BUT it's very very noticeable the lack of quality. Not enough articulation, very bad string separation and the lows aren't tight enough.

With lots of EQ, filters and that you can get a incredible tone, but still continue sounding "cheap". 

I played a lot with the stock pups, and I archived a very amazing tone for me, but string separation and that was enough to change the pups. Only today, after a month more or less of tweaking EQ, pots and everything with the new pups (BKP Nailbomb) I am happy with my sound. Only today I can say I have a better TONE than with the stock pups, and now I have also an overall better sound because the tight the lows are now, the clarity and articulation are far far far away from the best you can get with the stock pups.

I am not using tone pot now with the new pickups. Only a 500k volume pot. I like how it sounds, but for sure I have the 10KHz band on my equalizer at -15dB.


----------



## mnemonic

Zhysick said:


> Yes. The stock pickups sounds good. Even great. I mean: stock pickups have a GREAT TONE. The balance between the highs, mids and lows it's very very good BUT it's very very noticeable the lack of quality. Not enough articulation, very bad string separation and the lows aren't tight enough.
> 
> With lots of EQ, filters and that you can get a incredible tone, but still continue sounding "cheap".
> 
> I played a lot with the stock pups, and I archived a very amazing tone for me, but string separation and that was enough to change the pups. Only today, after a month more or less of tweaking EQ, pots and everything with the new pups (BKP Nailbomb) I am happy with my sound. Only today I can say I have a better TONE than with the stock pups, and now I have also an overall better sound because the tight the lows are now, the clarity and articulation are far far far away from the best you can get with the stock pups.
> 
> I am not using tone pot now with the new pickups. Only a 500k volume pot. I like how it sounds, but for sure I have the 10KHz band on my equalizer at -15dB.



How would you compare the EQ of the stock pickups to the Nailbombs? Personally i'm a big fan of the sound of the stock pickups, but they do lack clarity and a certain punch.


----------



## Zhysick

mnemonic said:


> How would you compare the EQ of the stock pickups to the Nailbombs? Personally i'm a big fan of the sound of the stock pickups, but they do lack clarity and a certain punch.



Think in the Nailboms as a better quality Seymour Duncan JB. Lots of lows (but tighter), no mids and harsh highs. With an EQ pushing the mids sounds very very good, but are not the perfect pickups for me.

I think the stock pups may have an EQ similar to a SD Invader (or BKP Warpig I think is the equivalent). Is a wall of sound, but lacks of quality.

Maybe a little brighter than the Invader...

At least for me!! Never played an Invader 8 string thru my amp, but I've played 6er basswood body with invaders several times in different amps.


----------



## SysNoise

As I record some stuff earlier this day I realized the weakness of the stock pickups in comparison to the DiMarzios in my RG7620. 

Did you guys know that the stock pickups (DXH-5 N+B) are actually bass pickups for the no longer produced G(io)SR205BK?. 5 polepieces instead of 8!

So, I changed my opinion regarding pickup swap and consider a D Activator for the bridge! 

Any suggestions for the neck pickup ? D Activator neck pu? 
I like a creamy, fat sound, but with clarity in the lows.

I will need a 5 way switch too, I guess?


----------



## dkovacs90

Just got my black RG8 yesterday! Pickups are definitely hot garbage. Swapping those out with a Seymour Duncan Nazgul/Sentient set. Probably doing locking tuners soon as well.

Anybody try putting in a Hipshot bridge? If so, would you recommend it and were there any issues with the sizing? Looking at pictures, the Hipshot doesn't look as big as the stock bridge. Thanks!


----------



## Thrashman

I think the pickups are halfway decent actually.. Just came about to record a demo with my RG8 and the result is better than I thought it would be!

https://soundcloud.com/chrislarsen/ibanez-rg8-stock-pickups-demo


----------



## Quiet Sheep

dkovacs90 said:


> Just got my black RG8 yesterday! Pickups are definitely hot garbage. Swapping those out with a Seymour Duncan Nazgul/Sentient set. Probably doing locking tuners soon as well.
> 
> Anybody try putting in a Hipshot bridge? If so, would you recommend it and were there any issues with the sizing? Looking at pictures, the Hipshot doesn't look as big as the stock bridge. Thanks!



Yeah, the Hipshot bridge is actually smaller than the stock bridge. As it has been said in this thread, the best solution is to only swap the saddles. The stock hardtail bridge is stable and easy to set up, so no need to change it.


----------



## mnemonic

Zhysick said:


> Think in the Nailboms as a better quality Seymour Duncan JB. Lots of lows (but tighter), no mids and harsh highs. With an EQ pushing the mids sounds very very good, but are not the perfect pickups for me.
> 
> I think the stock pups may have an EQ similar to a SD Invader (or BKP Warpig I think is the equivalent). Is a wall of sound, but lacks of quality.
> 
> Maybe a little brighter than the Invader...
> 
> At least for me!! Never played an Invader 8 string thru my amp, but I've played 6er basswood body with invaders several times in different amps.



hmm, sounds like the nailbomb isn't for me, haha. 

What I like about the stock pickups compared to the JB7 i have in my sevenstring, is that the top end is smoother, there appears to be more (and wider) midrange response, and it doesn't have the upper mid spike. I'm not sure how much of that difference is the bodywood though, as my seven is all mahogany with a maple top. 

I've got my eye on the SD pegasus, but they cost more than bareknuckles here in the UK :$


----------



## tmo

... so, I am finally starting to mod my RG8... a few months delayed... Better late than never right?


----------



## Zhysick

mnemonic said:


> I've got my eye on the SD pegasus, but they cost more than bareknuckles here in the UK :$



That's the reason I bought BKP. Even with the shipping and all it was cheaper to buy BKP instead of the new SD.

Well... the mahogany may tame a bit the harsh highs of the JB so... but basswood tends to smoothen a bit the highs also. It's not like alder, ash or maple which are very bright woods. 

Anyway... I don't like the JB in mahogany, but I can live with this BKP but sometimes I think I should buy new pups... hahaha GAS!


----------



## zombieritual

Merge said:


> I have a question, why did you kill the tone pot??



i got rid of mine because i've found that individual volumes are way more useful to me. i figured that i've always left the tone up in 17 years of playing, i'm pretty alright not having it there anymore.

i've seen the videos of the people doing it with the stock rg8 pups, and before i swapped mine i did it too but really didn't notice very much of a difference. switching the bridge and neck around is where it's at with the stock pups.


----------



## Merge

zombieritual said:


> i got rid of mine because i've found that individual volumes are way more useful to me. i figured that i've always left the tone up in 17 years of playing, i'm pretty alright not having it there anymore.
> 
> i've seen the videos of the people doing it with the stock rg8 pups, and before i swapped mine i did it too but really didn't notice very much of a difference. switching the bridge and neck around is where it's at with the stock pups.



I read something on here a while back about switching the pickups, but I could use a refresher. Why did you switch the pickups around??


----------



## Zhysick

Merge said:


> I read something on here a while back about switching the pickups, but I could use a refresher. Why did you switch the pickups around??



Bridge pickup is EXTREMELY HOT and muddy while neck is less muddy and lot less output so sounds really better: more definition and clarity specially in the low end. The difference is tremendous.



SysNoise said:


> Did you guys know that the stock pickups (DXH-5 N+B) are actually bass pickups for the no longer produced G(io)SR205BK?. 5 polepieces instead of 8!



Mine had Cort 5 string bass pickups. Had a different nomenclature in the pickups than you said that. I opened a thread about that so...

Different bass pickups of different production batches or maybe just same pups but with different names because of different brands which are the same at the end? (Low end Ibanez are made in the Cort Factory, for the ones that didn't know that).


----------



## Thrashman

'Nuff said... Thorough review/comparison to the stock pickup coming tonight!


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

Zhysick said:


> Bridge pickup is EXTREMELY HOT and muddy while neck is less muddy and lot less output so sounds really better: more definition and clarity specially in the low end. The difference is tremendous...



do you have a sound clip of it?


----------



## Zhysick

M3CHK1LLA said:


> do you have a sound clip of it?



http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...ck-pickups-cort-bass-pickups.html#post3514415

There you have all you need =)


----------



## Thrashman

My bridge pickup has a different label on it though.. Seems that they changed pickups recently? Because nothing in the labeling points at it being a bass pickup.


----------



## Zhysick

Mine was made in December 2012.

Is yours newer?

I think mine must be one of the first they made... maybe the newer ones have guitar pickups? The description in the website says the RG8 must have the same pickups as the S8 (LZ8 IIRC) but in active housing... maybe the first one had bass pickups and the newer ones have the right pups... hope this is the case!!!

Maybe if the new pups are worse than the bass pups I have a chance to sell the stock pups as I have replaced them! Hahahahahaha


----------



## mnemonic

I was starting to think that maybe mine had different pickups than some of you guys, since I don't find the bridge pickup all that hot in mine. I have it set much closer to the strings than the JB7 in my sevenstring, yet its still noticeably lower output.

I would think mine is pretty new, I got it a month ago, and it had just arrived at the store when I bought it.


----------



## Thrashman

Anyone with lace xbar/deathbar and push/pull pots.. How did you do it? I can't find info anywhere on how it's done..  Halp!


----------



## Mechanized

If i were to Install 808's into my RG8.

Will the process be truly solderless, or am i going to need to have my iron handy?

im a total n00b with pickup swaps (never done before) but have had some brief experience with soldering at school years ago if that counts!


----------



## jeleopard

Thrashman said:


> Anyone with lace xbar/deathbar and push/pull pots.. How did you do it? I can't find info anywhere on how it's done..  Halp!



Don't think they're splitable.


----------



## Zhysick

They are spliteable.


I've only visited the webpage, looked into the Support Menu, wiring diagrams "et voilà"

http://www.lacemusic.com/pdf/13.pdf


Here you are.


----------



## Thrashman

^That's the one I've looked at, but it doesn't help me with the wiring at all. 

It fully explains what wires do what/what wires change function, but they don't have a diagram anywhere with a clear wiring instruction for a push/pull DPDT switch..


----------



## Zhysick

Uhm... yes, there is clear (at least for me).

If you want to split the pup you have to send the white wire to ground instead of the white+black.. It's written there.

On the right side of the schematic it's drawn the switch. Normally this kind of switches have two rows of contacts but you should use just one for split mode so you can use only one switch for both pups.

Put the white wire to one position, ground in the middle and white+black in the other. In one position you will have full humbucker and in the other you will have the split mode.


----------



## Zhysick

I did a diagram for you, for both humbuckers. Maybe that is what is confusing you.

I'm not completely sure if it will work this way or the other, I mean: I'm not sure if it will work full humbucker while pushed or pulled. If it works the opposite of what you want you just have to switch the wires (white for white+black stripe).

Here you have.


----------



## Zhysick

mnemonic said:


> I was starting to think that maybe mine had different pickups than some of you guys, since I don't find the bridge pickup all that hot in mine. I have it set much closer to the strings than the JB7 in my sevenstring, yet its still noticeably lower output.
> 
> I would think mine is pretty new, I got it a month ago, and it had just arrived at the store when I bought it.



Maybe HOT is not the better term for this but... 23,9KOhm is a very very high value for a pickup. Not high output but too much impedance to work good. Neck of mine was 10K so that's better.


----------



## Thrashman

Thanks man! Figured that out aswell, it was just the explanation combined with the half-assed diagram that threw me off.. :lol and some confusion about the wire colours n stuff.

Got it working, this split is unbelievably useful!


----------



## Thrashman

God, this thing is the best thing Ibanez have released in forever!

Been playing it for HOURS since i got the X-Bar installed in it.. It's insane! I HIGHLY recommend anyone looking for a pickup swap to try theese out, because they really are incredibly versatile and can go from mellow jazz and sparkling cleans to djent in an instant with your right hand dynamics. And the string separation.. WOW.

Here's a quick demo of the X-Bar in the bridge that i threw together last night before bedtime:

https://soundcloud.com/chrislarsen/lace-x-bar-demo-bridge


----------



## stuglue

they are fantastic aren't they, i've got the X Bar in the bridge and neck of my 8 string and they sound amazing.
Only person i've heard who doesn't like them is Misha Mansoor


----------



## dkovacs90

trying to install my new duncan nazgul/sentient set. stock pickups only have a white and black wire. anybody know what to do with the red, green and bare ones?


----------



## Helstormau

Konfyouzd said:


> ^Pickguard Paradise will... That's where Zimbloth got his and I emailed them recently. They quoted me $90.
> 
> Also...
> 
> Mod #1: Pearl tuner heads
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coming soon: Killswitch



Is that a killswitch or a momentary switch? I know you said it is a killswitch but every single switch like this I have seen is a momentary switch


----------



## Andrew91

I think I might grab one of these.. I wonder how veneer would take to it if I did some reshaping.....


----------



## Thrashman

Here's mine.. It's going to get another X-bar in the neck, pearl tuner buttons, a 3-ply b/w/b pickguard and binding on the body and headstock before it's done..  Possibly a hipshot bridge


----------



## Fathand

I just got an e-mail saying that my RG8 has been sent to me from the dealer (NGD on the way..), so now it's time to check my options.. 

I had the original plan of just checking out the pickups and if they're as bad as advertised, throw in an EMG 808 in the bridge. I don't really use the neck pickup, except in strats and believe it or not, I'm actually looking for that compressed sizzle sound. 

But what can I expect from the tuners or the bridge? Ok/more than ok/useless/something else? 

I've been putting together a few budget style frankenstrats lately, and noticed that _most_ cheap OEM bridges & tuners do what they're supposed to do just fine, if you setup the guitar properly otherwise.


----------



## mnemonic

Fathand said:


> _most_ cheap OEM bridges & tuners do what they're supposed to do just fine, if you setup the guitar properly otherwise.



exactly this. It obviously will take a few days for the guitar to acclimate to the weather where you live, but the bridge and tuners on mine are fine. Tuners hold tune quite well on mine. They actually feel like a higher gear ratio than the shallers on my mayones. I'm not sure if the scale length can affect tuner feel though.

As for the bridge... I've honestly never felt a noticeable difference between expensive bridges and cheap stock bridges (unless they're reeeeeally cheap). If I were to upgrade the bridge, I'd probably re-use the base plate and just put new saddles on it, but even that seems unnecessary to be honest.


----------



## Fathand

mnemonic said:


> exactly this. It obviously will take a few days for the guitar to acclimate to the weather where you live, but the bridge and tuners on mine are fine. Tuners hold tune quite well on mine. They actually feel like a higher gear ratio than the shallers on my mayones. I'm not sure if the scale length can affect tuner feel though.
> 
> As for the bridge... I've honestly never felt a noticeable difference between expensive bridges and cheap stock bridges (unless they're reeeeeally cheap). If I were to upgrade the bridge, I'd probably re-use the base plate and just put new saddles on it, but even that seems unnecessary to be honest.



That's good to know, even though I was expecting as much. Every Ibanez I've ever come across (in all price ranges) have had pretty nice hardware. These "new" indonesian ones are a new experience to me though, I've played only Japanese & Korean Ibanez's before.


----------



## jedimindfrak82

The Hipshot bridges on my two RG8's were a drastic improvement in tone, feel, sustain and clarity. I can honestly say that the Hipshot bridge made the biggest noticeable change in tone on these guitars.


----------



## Thrashman

jedimindfrak82 said:


> The Hipshot bridges on my two RG8's were a drastic improvement in tone, feel, sustain and clarity. I can honestly say that the Hipshot bridge made the biggest noticeable change in tone on these guitars.



Sweet! do you have any pictures or something from the isntallation? I know you would have to take some kind of needle nose file and enlarg the string-through holes on the top for the strings to be able to go through the holes in the bridge.. correct?


----------



## jeleopard

I'd so get a hipshot if I didn't have to drill


----------



## rockskate4x

jeleopard said:


> I'd so get a hipshot if I didn't have to drill



Don't despair! Drilling is easy  Measure twice, drill once and all that. Mark the right depth for your screws on the bit. If you are worried about the old holes showing, you can always cover them up with a pickguard. No guard? You can fill the holes with wood filler/bondo/dowels and use that as a golden opportunity to refinish your instrument. No refinish? Well in that case, the easiest solution of all is to install hipshot saddles on the stock ibanez bridge. This will have most of the benefits of a hipshot without having to redrill or cover up


----------



## shanerct

rockskate4x said:


> Don't despair! Drilling is easy  Measure twice, drill once and all that. Mark the right depth for your screws on the bit. If you are worried about the old holes showing, you can always cover them up with a pickguard. No guard? You can fill the holes with wood filler/bondo/dowels and use that as a golden opportunity to refinish your instrument. No refinish? Well in that case, the easiest solution of all is to install hipshot saddles on the stock ibanez bridge. This will have most of the benefits of a hipshot without having to redrill or cover up



Do you have any links to articles or how to's on how to install a new bridge? I would like to add a hipshot fixed bridge to my RG 8 to complete it since I'm replacing all black with gold. Its been a fantastic project but I've never installed a bridge.


----------



## rockskate4x

shanerct said:


> Do you have any links to articles or how to's on how to install a new bridge? I would like to add a hipshot fixed bridge to my RG 8 to complete it since I'm replacing all black with gold. Its been a fantastic project but I've never installed a bridge.



I don't have any articles, but it is not a very difficult thing to do, if you are careful. I use masking tape on the body so that i can mark the drill locations. Double check for string alignment, ferrule alignment, and for room to intonate (there is a good tool on the stewmac website for the intonation iirc). The masking tape also prevents wood from chipping when you pull the drill out. The drill bits should be slightly larger than the shafts of the screws to ensure that the screws go in easily but securely. Candle wax also helps ease the screws in. I hope that helps!


----------



## jeleopard

rockskate4x said:


> Don't despair! Drilling is easy  Measure twice, drill once and all that. Mark the right depth for your screws on the bit. If you are worried about the old holes showing, you can always cover them up with a pickguard. No guard? You can fill the holes with wood filler/bondo/dowels and use that as a golden opportunity to refinish your instrument. No refinish? Well in that case, the easiest solution of all is to install hipshot saddles on the stock ibanez bridge. This will have most of the benefits of a hipshot without having to redrill or cover up



I'm just nervous as ..... I want a pickguard and a hipshot and all that, just scares me XD

Also, not to sound like a broken record, but where can I get a pickguard without making one?


----------



## shanerct

jeleopard said:


> I'm just nervous as ..... I want a pickguard and a hipshot and all that, just scares me XD
> 
> Also, not to sound like a broken record, but where can I get a pickguard without making one?



Your probably better off making yourself one. I had this same question and found out that its hit or miss with the services that will make them for you. 

No service I know has the body measurements so you will have to provide them with the exact measurements of the body or of a full length sketch. Also I've seen on the forums where people will do all that and have it made and it still not fit correctly. 

It may take some extra work but is worth it. My father and I messed around with some pickguard material from Warmoth Custom Guitar Parts - Custom bass and guitar bodies and necks and that stuff is sturdy as hell.


----------



## tmo

Passed the _Point of No Return_... from here on it is all way down... modding the hell out of mine. Done some routing and drilling today. Tomorrow, paint is going to come off with a heat wave hehehe, some more routing for a battery box and then, PAINTING TIME!... have no clue what to paint there yet... damn... but it will be artistic and expressionist and psychedelic... pics latter, ok?

Bridge base is out of black paint into the Brass "natural" color, clear varnished and drilled for Graphtech Ghost saddles' wires. Body is routed under bridge for a wire collecting cavity connected to the main one.

I am still undecided on control layout... lots of switches to place, 7x mini + 1x 4way blade/tele + 2x double pots for volume and tone on Piezos and magnetics. Those mini switches are:

1x Piezo/mix/mag
4x INphase/OFF/OUTphase for each single coil (2x humbuckers = 4 single coils)
2x Serial/Parallel for each humbucker
1x 4way tele switch for Bridge, Bridge+Neck (serial), Bridge+Neck (Parallel), Neck


----------



## Hybrid138

Today I did my Pandzilla Phase 1 mod... just left over vinyl






















Here is the drawing I made to go by... is it bad that the real thing looks like a horrible photoshop?


----------



## schecter007

Im a little suprised no ones gone fluro like the after the burial lacs.. or maybe its just me that kinda digs it haha I just got a white rg8 so thats something im considering along with the same old pups and tuner swaps


----------



## JEngelking

schecter007 said:


> Im a little suprised no ones gone fluro like the after the burial lacs.. or maybe its just me that kinda digs it haha I just got a white rg8 so thats something im considering along with the same old pups and tuner swaps



... Dammit I forgot about the ATB 8 strings, like I needed even more ideas for RG8 refinish/mods. 

Guess I'll just have to get two RG8s now...


----------



## Fathand

So, now I have mine. Needs a setup (F-string is buzzing like crazy), but that was expected from a new guitar. Otherwise seems pretty solid, even the acoustic sound is on the better side of average which is a plus.

The pickups aren't really that bad IMO with distortion, I was expecting a lot less clarity but even with some heavy distortion you can do some low/high string stuff and pretty much hear all the notes. But the clean tones, not liking them so much. So, first mod: 808('s).


----------



## schecter007

My new RG8 and first mod, binding.. do a better job next time but had this laying around from past projects. Ordering some new pups, locking tuners, maybe a hipshot if I can cover the holes with a custom pick guard if I can find someone to make it (pickguard paradise have not replied for a long time) and of course redoing the headstock white


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

The faux binding adds SO MUCH CLASS


----------



## Mechanized

Hybrid138 said:


> Today I did my Pandzilla Phase 1 mod... just left over vinyl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the drawing I made to go by... is it bad that the real thing looks like a horrible photoshop?





Probably a n00b question, but how did you get the vinyl for the headstock?

Looks so much better!


----------



## Mechanized

How do you guys go about putting that black
Binding on your white RG8's?

Do you use just really thin black tape and carefully place it on the body?

The difference aesthetically (IMO) is huge.


----------



## Hybrid138

Mechanized said:


> Probably a n00b question, but how did you get the vinyl for the headstock?
> 
> Looks so much better!



I got it at auto vinyl solutions but there are plenty of places to get it from.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

Teach me how you added block inlays, it's wonderful.


----------



## schecter007

Just get vinyl sheets off ebay is fine dude. Ill be getting some white 3m car vinyl wrap for mine. And as for the black binding I couldn't agree more with the look, looks like a different guitar. Also purchased from an auto shop but probably find it on ebay. Its just pinstriping tape they use, comes in a variety of sizes and colors, I also have white for my black guitars  and im guessing the block inlays are (you guessed it) fretboard stickers off ebay hahaha


----------



## JPhoenix19

I just pulled the trigger on an RG8.  I've got a lot of catching up to do with this thread, reading over for mod ideas and whatnot.


----------



## Fathand

EMG 808 installed into the bridge position, neck pickup disconnected. There was no room for the tone pot in the cavity - I didn't remember how much space the EMG stuff + 9v battery take.. I didn't want to rout anything, so this is what I've got: 1 x vol, bridge pickup. I don't really use the tone anyways, so not much of a loss there.. 

_(But I did make a mental note for myself that the M80M has got the tone pot + and a more adjustable bridge (see reason below). You have to make these kinds of notes. Just in case.  )_

Sounds pretty much the way I imagined & wanted, the compressed tone really pops out harmonics (natural/tapped) and the distorted tone is a lot more articulate. I'll have to tweak my Guitar Rig 5 settings, though. I've made them with passive PU's and there is now some serious clipping going on. 

Has anyone had any problems with intonation with the RG8 bridge? I barely got the F-string intonated with a Pyramid .065 -string (using the 9-65 -set). Seems like I'd have to cut the intonation screw shorter if I wanted to put a more hefty set in - it's basically pressing the string right now. This surprised me a bit.


----------



## Zhysick

Yes, I have the same problem with my RG8. I have to loose the screw to change the string and then again intonate the string. I'm using an 82 right now so for me is even more difficult to intonate it but just a bit bad intonate so I can live with it right now. I thought I should cut the screw but find that the spring is also compressed to max so I would have to cut both and... bah, I'm lazy!!!

On the other hand... I did it... yes... I was kind of happy with my BKP Nailbombs but... I did it! I ordered a SD Nazgul/Sentient combo!! I think will be here next week so... weekend test hopefully!


----------



## mnemonic

Not really a mod, but damn thick strings are great. I had 9-42 +56 +75 tuned to F# standard but it didn't feel right, and went out of tune when I hit the strings with exuberance, so I had to pick light. 

Now i'm using 9-46 +60 +80, and its much better. Sounds loads better since I can wail on the strings a bit more now. I did have to unwind a bit of the 80 to fit it in the tuning peg though, as 75 is pretty much its limit, and I don't have a drill at my house. 






I managed to get it intonated OK, but the F# saddle is as far back as it goes. I'd have to shorten/remove the spring and possibly shorten the saddle screw to get it back any further.


----------



## noUser01

So for the stock tuners, without having to drill, what is the highest gauge I could use for the Low F#? How would it handle a Low E?


----------



## mnemonic

ConnorGilks said:


> So for the stock tuners, without having to drill, what is the highest gauge I could use for the Low F#? How would it handle a Low E?



I got a coated elixir .075 through, but it was tight. A non coated string, maybe a .076 would fit. The .080 I used above didn't fit. You can always unwind it a bit though, as above.


----------



## cakejetski

A bit late on this one, but I swapped out the stock pups to DiMarzio Ionizer 8's about a month back. They sound great. This was my first ever pickup swap, and the notable difference to me was in the note clarity of distorted tones. I tune ADADGBEA also, and even the High A sounds pretty solid on this 27" scale.

Here's a picture of how it looks whited out. I'm also thinking about swapping out the knobs for the Rosewood ones by Carvin if they will fit on these pots.


----------



## Mechanized

When you guys install the d activator, other than the extra room left over, do they slot right in as usual or do you have to mod them to stay in?


----------



## solarian

Awesome stuff guys! 

Unfortunately had to ship mine back to Ibanez, as I found out after having a tech look at it there is a bulge from about the 13th fret to the 23rd causing buzzing all over the place. *sigh* Once it gets back though, the plan is to put on a white tree of life, pearloid pickguard, and possibly change the headstock to white, but might just keep it black though. Not sure what I'm going to do for pickups yet, as I haven't really been able to properly play it much due to the jacked up neck, but definitely needs an upgrade. Anyway, shooting for something like this:


----------



## RED_ROBOT

Installed a push - pull volume pot on mine (I've got one Lace Deathbar in the bridge position). And all of a sudden - WOW - after i pull the pot I've got an 8 string TELE
Highly recommended!


----------



## DespoticOrder

Mechanized said:


> When you guys install the d activator, other than the extra room left over, do they slot right in as usual or do you have to mod them to stay in?


 

Mine stayed in just fine


----------



## Zhysick

Well. Yesterday received my SD Nazgûl/Sentient combo.

Installed today.

Tested today.

Feeling like an orc in the battle of Helm when playing a single note... absolute destruction! This pickup is destructive!!

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/pi...zg-l-sentient-8-string-combo.html#post3788734

And the pics if you only want to look but not read

















For the ones that want to know:

The pickups are direct retrofit for active routes but at least in my case it was ....ing hard to put the pickups in its place. The corners of the routing are more rounded than the pickups cover. But I feel the tight fit... Am I talking about guitars? Eh... well. Pushing hard the pickups entered and are a little bit hard to adjust the height but doable. I preferred to do this than sanding the route so lots of paint will fell off.

On the other side I must admit that hurts me a lot when I looked back the pickup... 20&#8364; more for this cover?? For just this??






The good about this is that the pickup can be disassembled to swap the magnet without major problems...


----------



## shawnperolis

I want to hear your battle in middle earth, bro.


----------



## jedimindfrak82

That is pretty lame... I just assumed that those covers would be epoxied on. You could just buy the regular passive pickups and get the plastic covers for like $4, drill your own holes and save some cashish.


----------



## MobiusR

Does anyone have ANY templates or sketches or WHATEVER for a pickguard? I really need one! 

Or anyone that does pickguards for the RG8?


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

MobiusR said:


> Does anyone have ANY templates or sketches or WHATEVER for a pickguard? I really need one!
> 
> Or anyone that does pickguards for the RG8?



i started a thread on this cause so many were asking about them. a few ppl posted up their ideas. maybe someone here can help you out. so far no company is making them as of yet.

here is that thread ---> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/244787-rg8-pickguard-thread.html


----------



## Zhysick

OK. Audios added... not good but... well, read what I said in reply #3

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/pi...ur-duncan-nazg-l-sentient-8-string-combo.html

I'm looking everywhere to find new screws for the pickup to try if that changes the tone dramatically or not... I will do new audios that moment if there are differences.


----------



## Zhysick

Ups... something strange happened! 






Using the Sentient as bridge pup and the Nazgûl as the neck pup... AMAZING! Can't be happier!!! This is glory for me. Is the sound I was looking at... maybe if I knew this I would bought the Pegasus instead of Nazgûl for Alnico V in the neck but hell yeah! Its amazing anyways!!

Added an audio clip in the post about the pickups. In my last replay before this is the link so I will not repeat it here.


Now I am happy because of the stupid covers of SD without epoxy... I can change it for a "normal look"


----------



## jeleopard

Idiot question time... How do you unwind a string to get it through a tuner? I don't have a drill. I suppose I could go home and drill a tuner though... what size drill bit would I use? Halp.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

jeleopard said:


> Idiot question time... How do you unwind a string to get it through a tuner? I don't have a drill. I suppose I could go home and drill a tuner though... what size drill bit would I use? Halp.


----------



## jeleopard

Looks tedious....


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

jeleopard said:


> Looks tedious....



It is, but it's way safer than drilling your tuners as someone who has never done it before.


----------



## jeleopard

I see.

Might be worth it; not really getting along with this .74....


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE

Drilling is easy, 1/8 bit or smaller to bore the tuner larger.

Takes 5 sec of actual drilling time and you're done and never have to unwind strings again.
 
Don't need to remove the tuner from the guitar either, leaving it installed makes this easier as the weight of the guitar will act like a vise/work-table and keep the tuner still while you drill.


----------



## jeleopard

I just ordered an .80 from Labella and requested they'd unwind it a bit to fit through the tuner. Think they will?


----------



## zombieritual

i found a drill bit that was slightly larger than the hole and just went for it. took literally 3 seconds and i can get at least a .90 in there now.


----------



## Danukenator

YJGB said:


> It is, but it's way safer than drilling your tuners as someone who has never done it before.



Provided you have a decently steady hand, it's really simple. Use calipers (or just eyeball it) and drill straight through. I used a wood working bit and it was fine. You're removing less material then you'd think and I haven't had any structural/tuning issues on either guitar. I'm currently using an .082.


----------



## shawnperolis

Drilling is easy and more efficient. It takes a couple of seconds and then you never have to do it again. Unwinding your strings every time would be a huge pain.


----------



## Zhysick

Well... I did it again!!






















Magnet swap for the neck nazgul and screws change for bridge sentient.

Sound samples in my soundcloud (direct input for true comparison hahahahhaha)

https://soundcloud.com/zhysick


----------



## mnemonic

Zhysick said:


> Well... I did it again!!
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/photoplog/images/64161/large/1_20131106_231330.jpg[/IMG
> 
> [IMG]http://www.sevenstring.org/photoplog/images/64161/large/1_20131106_221446.jpg[/IMG
> 
> [IMG]http://www.sevenstring.org/photoplog/images/64161/large/1_20131106_221222.jpg[/IMG
> 
> [IMG]http://www.sevenstring.org/photoplog/images/64161/large/1_20131106_221231.jpg[/IMG
> 
> Magnet swap for the neck nazgul and screws change for bridge sentient.
> 
> Sound samples in my soundcloud (direct input for true comparison hahahahhaha)
> 
> [url]https://soundcloud.com/zhysick[/url][/QUOTE]
> 
> nice, and cheers for the DI's! Do you have downloadable links though, I want to try reamping it to see how it sounds with my gear, there doesn't appear to be a download link on soundcloud unless I just can't see it.
> 
> edit- nevermind, google solved my problem for me. [url]http://soundcloud-download.com/[/url] let me download them haha


----------



## Zhysick

mnemonic said:


> nice, and cheers for the DI's! Do you have downloadable links though, I want to try reamping it to see how it sounds with my gear, there doesn't appear to be a download link on soundcloud unless I just can't see it.
> 
> edit- nevermind, google solved my problem for me. SoundCloud Downloader - download from Soundcloud let me download them haha



That's why I did this time the direct input samples. I normally don't use "common" settings for my tone patches so... this way the person interested can try my samples thru it "virtual gear" or what else. I think is a good way to test more or less how it will sound in your gear, not mine.

Now I don't know what to try first: Sentient with ceramic magnet or Nazgûl in bridge with alnico V magnet?

Is hard when you have two different but juicy things to do... ahhhh! Decisions decisions!!!


----------



## Ben.Last

Have an rg8L on the way. 

I'll be swapping out the pickups for sure. I'm trying to decide for what exactly though. I'm thinking a set of PAF8s. Ooooor... possibly a PAF8 in the bridge and an Ionizer single in the neck position with a pick guard. In general, I'm trying to decide if I want to go the pickup cover or pick guard route.

I'll also most likely be installing locking tuners. For those that feel unwinding their low F# string is too tedious, but don't want to drill out the tuner, I suggest locking tuners. You can cut the string to a much shorter length prior to putting it in a locking tuner, which leaves you with much less to unwind.


----------



## Thrashman

I wouldn't recommend people to unwind their strings to fit through the tuner, that way you risk messing with the winding so that it undoes itself from the core through the whole string and just sounds horrible. 

Instead, go and buy yourself a starter kit set of diamond files for like 5 bucks and file the tuner little by little until the string fits. I do this to all my guitars, and the files come in handy for maintenance work elsewhere aswell. Nifty!


----------



## Ben.Last

Thrashman said:


> I wouldn't recommend people to unwind their strings to fit through the tuner, that way you risk messing with the winding so that it undoes itself from the core through the whole string and just sounds horrible.



In my experience, some brands seem to unwind with absolutely zero issues, others not so much. I've done it with D'Addario's numerous times and it's worked fine. The DRs I'm currently using ended up getting all weird and then breaking.


----------



## DoomJazz

Ben.Last said:


> In my experience, some brands seem to unwind with absolutely zero issues, others not so much. I've done it with D'Addario's numerous times and it's worked fine. The DRs I'm currently using ended up getting all weird and then breaking.



That's odd, I unwound a .80 DR and I'm loving it... I also have locking tuners, so I don't know if that changes anything.


----------



## Ben.Last

So do I. Mine was a .075. So maybe that's why.


----------



## Deadnightshade

Although I am waiting for two 8 string customs to get finished,I joined the club 

I'm waiting for the guitar to arrive in the next few days.

First mod I have in mind is to create a pickguard out of this :

127cm 30cm White Carbon Fiber Vinyl Auto Car Wrap Sheet Roll Film Sticker Z85 1 | eBay

Should be simple enough.I have a pdf of a 6 string telecaster pickguard template which I'll modify for the right horn,and widen along the center line of the pickup cavity.Also I might cut the sticker to make faux-covers for the pickups

Can someone verify if the pickup covers are sized like the 5 string EMG bass pickups (=8 string EMG housing)?


----------



## Zhysick

Deadnightshade said:


> Can someone verify if the pickup covers are sized like the 5 string EMG bass pickups (=8 string EMG housing)?



Yes. Same size.

I used the same vinyl... looks very nice but gets dirty very very easy


----------



## Deadnightshade

Zhysick said:


> Yes. Same size.
> 
> I used the same vinyl... looks very nice but gets dirty very very easy



Thanks for the heads up.

No worries I'll spray the vinyl with a protective coat 




















of semen 


Seriously now got any pictures?Is it white like mine or black?I guess in black dust and stuff would show more...



EDIT:How the hell did I substituted "mine" with "money"?What kind of typo is this?


----------



## Zhysick

White, the same one with the same carbon fiber texture. Maybe different brand but almost the same thing.

There must be any pic back in this thread...

Here is one:


----------



## Deadnightshade

Nice thanks!


----------



## Ben.Last

So, the guitar came in today. Loving it, but I wasn't anticipating the neck being narrower than my Acacia and the Agiles I've had. It's making for some interesting adjustment. (Not slimmer, front to back, but narrower as in nut width)


----------



## Inamorata

I put the DiMarzio D'activators in and it is amazing.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

^ so record us something already...


----------



## Deadnightshade

Guitar came in.Plays like butter,but I used I set of DR 11's for a weird tuning (EAEADEAD).It still plays nicely despite I haven't messed with the setup yet,nor are the gauges optimal.Pickups are decent for the price.Have the problem with the gap between the neck pickup and the fretboard,but I don't sweat it.

One question though:the neck feels somewhat dry.I don't know if it's just that I was used to the feel of my 6er that had gloss finish which I sanded slightly with 500 paper (so the end result was more like satin I guess than completely matt),or it's just the neck is indeed dry.I used some mild bees wax cream solution for furniture,and it seems to be a tad better.


----------



## Noir

Hey guys, this is my first post here but I've been lurking this forum for years. Here are some pictures of my RG8

Before all this madness





Ripped out the neck pickup





Stripped the paint (heat gun), blocked the controls and neck pickup





Engraved a little Luciferian Sigil in there for good measure


----------



## Noir

Bone nut made





Some Hipshot open gear locking tuners installed





Hipshot .125 bridge (the string thru holes on the guitar don't exactly line up with the hipshot but with some measuring and some slight drilling it all works out) and Seymour Duncan Nazgul installed





Keeping it nice and simple with a killswitch





Fretboard dyed using Minwax Express Onyx


----------



## codycarter

Is that a hipshot? Cheesus Christ


----------



## Noir

Hipshot .125 bridge (the string thru holes on the guitar don't exactly line up with the hipshot but with some measuring and some slight drilling it all works out) and Seymour Duncan Nazgul installed






Yup


----------



## wigger

Noir said:


> Hey guys, this is my first post here but I've been lurking this forum for years. Here are some pictures of my RG8
> 
> Before all this madness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ripped out the neck pickup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stripped the paint (heat gun), blocked the controls and neck pickup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Engraved a little Luciferian Sigil in there for good measure



What did you use to fill the neck pickup cavity? This is exactly what I'd like to do too, remove the neck pickup, volume & tone knob and add a kill-switch.


----------



## Noir

Hey Wigger, I just used some scrap plywood, cut it to size and a small piece of spruce to fill the small gap between the neck and the neck pickup (you can kinda see it in the last photo there). I also used the wood shavings from sanding it with some wood glue to make a puddy filler to fill the gaps between the wood block I made and the pickup cavity.


----------



## Fry5150

Just picked up another rg8 a couple of days ago. This time in white. Thing rules so far and plays way better than the first rg8 I had. Also order some circle K 10-86 gauge strings, As for mods I'm planning on ebonizing the fret board, Maybe some block inlay stickers and Seymour Duncan Nazgûl/Sentient set for pickups.


----------



## Dethyr

I don't know if this has been said already in here but DO NOT use the minwax express color to ebonize your fretboard. I bought it after seeing it used in here, good thing I used it on a beater first because it was a disaster, it created a tacky feeling on the fretboard and there's no way it would hold up to a lot of playing. My advice is use a razor, lightly scrap the finish off and then use a proper wood stain. My uncle is a woodworker by trade and he's done all his guitars, that's the method he used. Just thought I would lend that. However if there's anyone looking for a tube of minwax express colour ebony, I would be happy to hook you up


----------



## Meddl

here comes my badboy! new pups coming soon..

http://www.pic-upload.de/view-21476414/IMAG0200.jpg.html


----------



## Noir

Dethyr said:


> I don't know if this has been said already in here but DO NOT use the minwax express color to ebonize your fretboard. I bought it after seeing it used in here, good thing I used it on a beater first because it was a disaster, it created a tacky feeling on the fretboard and there's no way it would hold up to a lot of playing. My advice is use a razor, lightly scrap the finish off and then use a proper wood stain. My uncle is a woodworker by trade and he's done all his guitars, that's the method he used. Just thought I would lend that. However if there's anyone looking for a tube of minwax express colour ebony, I would be happy to hook you up


 
I'll def second this. The minwax express stuff is more of a paint almost than it is an actual stain. Seems to be holding up just fine for now, but I also did about 7 very thin coats over the coarse of 2 days, making sure each coat dried for a number of hours before apply another light coat. Normally use *THIS* stuff but it doesnt stain the inlays.


----------



## KwameDude

ordering my white rg8 this weekend with plans on dyeing the fretboard, painting the headstock and changing the tuner knobs.

but my main question i have is have any of you guys gotten these tuners knobs and do they work with the stock tuners?
STEWMAC.COM : Schaller Replacement Knobs

and if so which size? the large or the small?


----------



## Dethyr

It is just me or are some people just flat out ruining their guitars trying to mod them without taking the proper amount of time to do it. TAKE YOUR TIME FOLKS!!! Especially when it comes to the pickguards, some of these pickguards look like they were made with a blindfold on. 

Take the time to do the mods the right way, don't be too excited to take pics for everyone to see.


----------



## theronaldchase

Has anyone attempted to replace the bridge with an edge-III yet? If so, how did it work out for you?


----------



## Ben.Last

Dethyr said:


> It is just me or are some people just flat out ruining their guitars trying to mod them without taking the proper amount of time to do it. TAKE YOUR TIME FOLKS!!! Especially when it comes to the pickguards, some of these pickguards look like they were made with a blindfold on.
> 
> Take the time to do the mods the right way, don't be too excited to take pics for everyone to see.



I hardly think a pickguard (especially for the ones that are just taped on) can "flat out [ruin]" a guitar. People need to stop being so precious with their guitars. I mean, I can understand if it's some $5000 custom, but these are $400 guitars.

I say make pickguards, cut them up, set them on fire. That's f*u*cking rock n roll.


----------



## codycarter

Ben.Last said:


> I hardly think a pickguard (especially for the ones that are just taped on) can "flat out [ruin]" a guitar. People need to stop being so precious with their guitars. I mean, I can understand if it's some $5000 custom, but these are $400 guitars.
> 
> I say make pickguards, cut them up, set them on fire. That's f*u*cking rock n roll.



Thank you!
Now to go put stickers on my new rg8


----------



## Dethyr

Ben.Last said:


> I hardly think a pickguard (especially for the ones that are just taped on) can "flat out [ruin]" a guitar. People need to stop being so precious with their guitars. I mean, I can understand if it's some $5000 custom, but these are $400 guitars.
> 
> I say make pickguards, cut them up, set them on fire. That's f*u*cking rock n roll.



$400-4000 whatever,,, just thinking that people have a lot of great ideas for mods but they are rushing through them for the sake of being over excited or wanting to post pics on the forum etc. Lots of people in here have take their time and ended up with a nice product as a result. 

I am just under the impression that things should be done right is all.


----------



## Ben.Last

And I'm under the impression that people should do things however they want. Plenty of people slap a bunch of stickers on their guitars; it's not a motif that works for me, but whatever.



Dethyr said:


> $400-4000 whatever,,, just thinking that people have a lot of great ideas for mods but they are rushing through them for the sake of being over excited or wanting to post pics on the forum etc. Lots of people in here have take their time and ended up with a nice product as a result.
> 
> I am just under the impression that things should be done right is all.


----------



## KwameDude

hey guys I havent gotten my rg8 yet, but im already planning ahead. but i just made a (what i hope is) a 1:1 vector drawing for a pickguard for the rg8

download it and let me know what you guys think and if it needs any changes
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/50147284/rg8pickguard.png


----------



## RED_ROBOT

I NEED THIS THANG but without the neck pickup cavity hole as I have none and in real-life size. GIVE IT TO ME.




KwameDude said:


> hey guys I havent gotten my rg8 yet, but im already planning ahead. but i just made a (what i hope is) a 1:1 vector drawing for a pickguard for the rg8
> 
> download it and let me know what you guys think and if it needs any changes
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/50147284/rg8pickguard.png


----------



## Deadnightshade

KwameDude said:


> hey guys I havent gotten my rg8 yet, but im already planning ahead. but i just made a (what i hope is) a 1:1 vector drawing for a pickguard for the rg8
> 
> download it and let me know what you guys think and if it needs any changes



I'll print it and let you know.Generally having a thick line or a square of a given length (for example 1 inch or 1 inch * 1 inch) helps scale it right.A pdf file is better imo.I'll print it and see if it agrees with my god-awful template.



RED_ROBOT said:


> I NEED THIS THANG but without the neck pickup cavity hole as I have none and in real-life size. GIVE IT TO ME.



Just don't cut it!Draw a straight line on the side of the neck pickup that meets the fretboard


----------



## KwameDude

Deadnightshade said:


> I'll print it and let you know.Generally having a thick line or a square of a given length (for example 1 inch or 1 inch * 1 inch) helps scale it right.A pdf file is better imo.I'll print it and see if it agrees with my god-awful template.
> 
> 
> 
> Just don't cut it!Draw a straight line on the side of the neck pickup that meets the fretboard



i'll post up a pdf when i get back to my main pc!

-edit-
here are the pdfs one with both pickups one with out the neck pickup as requested
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/50147284/rg8pickguag1pickup.pdf

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/50147284/rg8pickguardbothpickups.pdf


----------



## Fathand

That template is awesome, thanks. I've got to try making a pickguard at some point, because I have some extra PG-plates somewhere..

EDIT: So at this point I've got this list prepared for my next RG8 modding session:
- Fretboard treatment, it's quite dry
- Shorten a couple of intonation screws on the bridge
- Try out that PG-template.


----------



## tmo

KwameDude said:


> hey guys I havent gotten my rg8 yet, but im already planning ahead. but i just made a (what i hope is) a 1:1 vector drawing for a pickguard for the rg8
> 
> download it and let me know what you guys think and if it needs any changes
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/50147284/rg8pickguard.png



On a side note, PNG files are not Vector files. I Don't know how you done this, as said before, PDF are better for export these drawings...


----------



## Konfyouzd

Would you guys get mad if I modded an RGA8 and put it in here? I'm not sure if it's been done yet as this thread has grown quite a bit since I first started posting in here...


----------



## KwameDude

tmo said:


> On a side note, PNG files are not Vector files. I Don't know how you done this, as said before, PDF are better for export these drawings...



well if you woulda look just a few post up you would saw that I posted the pdf version


----------



## starvingartist

okay, im sure youre all sick of hearing about what pups to mod with a RG8, but should i just say screw trying to mess with a battery and active pickups and just go with passives?


----------



## Fathand

starvingartist said:


> okay, im sure youre all sick of hearing about what pups to mod with a RG8, but should i just say screw trying to mess with a battery and active pickups and just go with passives?


 
The electronics cavity isn't that big, I didn't really see how you could fit all the stuff 2 EMG's with 1 vol & 1 tone demand in there. One PU + 1 x vol + battery fit just barely. So a separate battery cavity might be needed if you want two pickups with vol & tone.


----------



## starvingartist

Fathand said:


> The electronics cavity isn't that big, I didn't really see how you could fit all the stuff 2 EMG's with 1 vol & 1 tone demand in there. One PU + 1 x vol + battery fit just barely. So a separate battery cavity might be needed if you want two pickups with vol & tone.



so should i just stick to some nice passives and forget all the hassle?
any recommendations on passives? does EMG even have 8 string passives???


----------



## Deadnightshade

starvingartist said:


> so should i just stick to some nice passives and forget all the hassle?
> any recommendations on passives? does EMG even have 8 string passives???



EMG doesn't have 8 string passives.

I've had some experience with 5 string bass passive pickups (EMG Hz) + EMG afterburner (up to +20db to make the input hotter)on my custom 8 string.It's been a while though,cause I switched to Lace.

As far as I remember the cleans were great (close to the response you hear in Javier's EMG live performance),and it was nice to have versatility with coil splits and/or series-parallel function (despite them being bass pickups they are 4-conductor).I use totally different distorted patches now,but despite them being harsh on the top-end,they were usable..


----------



## starvingartist

Deadnightshade said:


> EMG doesn't have 8 string passives.
> 
> I've had some experience with 5 string bass passive pickups (EMG Hz) + EMG afterburner (up to +20db to make the input hotter)on my custom 8 string.It's been a while though,cause I switched to Lace.



hmm, well, how are the laces you have on now? im guessing theyre the Lace Aluma Deathbars?


----------



## Deadnightshade

starvingartist said:


> hmm, well, how are the laces you have on now? im guessing theyre the Lace Aluma Deathbars?



No,X-bars.I don't have the guitar right now as it's being rebuilt almost from scratch,so I can't pick it up now and describe it in detail.Generally they have a broad response with clear highs and lows,and they are kind of love/hate as far as their mid response goes.Maybe a tad honkier,in a good way though.It's just the character of the pickup.As for the cleans,they're also great,but totally different from the passive EMG 5 string pickups that I had.

A member here recently posted a clip of his 3.5 X-bar in his loomis,and it's typical of the pickup's response:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/pi...eral-tech/256136-npd-lace-x-bar-3-5-clip.html

https://soundcloud.com/mjcourte/lace-x-bar


All in all they are great sounding pickups.Not that traditional,nor completely hi-fi either.Worth the buy in my book.If you plan to not use the bridge pickup for cleans,go with Deathbar for the bridge.


----------



## Metal-Box

*Ibanez RG8: The Honda Civic of 8-string guitars.*

I own two of these and they are ridiculously fun guitars for the money.


----------



## shawnperolis

Metal-Box said:


> *Ibanez RG8: The Honda Civic of 8-string guitars.*
> 
> I own two of these and they are ridiculously fun guitars for the money.



haha! Cheap, fun, and plenty of cool things to do to them. Awesome analogy.


----------



## starvingartist

Deadnightshade said:


> No,X-bars.I don't have the guitar right now as it's being rebuilt almost from scratch,so I can't pick it up now and describe it in detail.Generally they have a broad response with clear highs and lows,and they are kind of love/hate as far as their mid response goes.Maybe a tad honkier,in a good way though.It's just the character of the pickup.As for the cleans,they're also great,but totally different from the passive EMG 5 string pickups that I had.
> 
> A member here recently posted a clip of his 3.5 X-bar in his loomis,and it's typical of the pickup's response:
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/pi...eral-tech/256136-npd-lace-x-bar-3-5-clip.html
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/mjcourte/lace-x-bar
> 
> 
> All in all they are great sounding pickups.Not that traditional,nor completely hi-fi either.Worth the buy in my book.If you plan to not use the bridge pickup for cleans,go with Deathbar for the bridge.




okay man, ill have to check them out. it just sucks because ive had my heart set on buting a set of emg 808x. I dont want to deal with cutting up new cavity holes for batteries for both pickups. so maybe ill just look into getting an 808x for the bridge  and maybe find a nice warm toned neck pickup.


----------



## Scuzbox

Don't worry about the EMGs. I have a pair of 808x in mine and the battery just lays on top of the tone pot.


----------



## starvingartist

Scuzbox said:


> Don't worry about the EMGs. I have a pair of 808x in mine and the battery just lays on top of the tone pot.



okay! This may be the stupidest question youve ever heard but do you need two 9V batteries for 2 808X pickups?? hahah ive never dealt or messed with the behind the scenes of active pickups haha i feel ashamed to ask haha


----------



## Deadnightshade

starvingartist said:


> okay! This may be the stupidest question youve ever heard but do you need two 9V batteries for 2 808X pickups?? hahah ive never dealt or messed with the behind the scenes of active pickups haha i feel ashamed to ask haha



No you don't.Some people wire 2 batteries in parallel ("18V mod") so as to raise the headroom (common fix for the 808,not needed for the 808-X).You can also wire them in series so that you bother even less frequently to change batteries (same consumption and headroom as in 1 battery,you just get around double the lifespan since you got 2 batteries inside if you wire it that way).


----------



## starvingartist

Deadnightshade said:


> No you don't.Some people wire 2 batteries in parallel ("18V mod") so as to raise the headroom (common fix for the 808,not needed for the 808-X).You can also wire them in series so that you bother even less frequently to change batteries (same consumption and headroom as in 1 battery,you just get around double the lifespan since you got 2 batteries inside if you wire it that way).



okay haha..thanks that shouldnt be too bad then! 

what all is needed to conver from the stock pickups to the 808x? do i need to change out the potentiometers for solderless and all that junk?


----------



## Deadnightshade

starvingartist said:


> okay haha..thanks that shouldnt be too bad then!
> 
> what all is needed to conver from the stock pickups to the 808x? do i need to change out the potentiometers for solderless and all that junk?



Active pots are different (25K instead of 250,500 or 1000K).If i'm not mistaken,they are provided with the pickup itself,but don't take my word for it.


----------



## AyrtonS

Anybody know where I could send my RG8 in to get it re finished? I'm thinking an outrageous electric blue...


----------



## JEngelking

AyrtonS said:


> Anybody know where I could send my RG8 in to get it re finished? I'm thinking an outrageous electric blue...



Livewire, or Marty Bell come to mind.


----------



## Toxic Dover

Hey guys, quick question... How many of you have widened the slot for the 8th string on your RG8? I just got mine and put some Circle K strings on it, and they all fit in the nut well except for the .082 I'm using for F... It just feels like it's sitting too high out of the nut. Here are some crappy pictures to illustrate what I'm saying, lol:










It really doesn't hinder the playability, but it is definitely noticeable in feel, especially when fretting the first fret. I've never messed with the nuts on any of my guitars before, so any advice would be helpful


----------



## shawnperolis

You can either buy a set of nut files or just use the string in a back-and-forth flossing like motion to file the nut down. I've done it both ways, works great.


----------



## GunpointMetal

The sell needle files at most hardware stores for like $5 for a set of ten and they are handy to have around for guitar stuff anyways. I had to do the same with my Omen 8 to fit the bigger strings. I do NOT recommend using the string as a file! Rounded wraps do not a good file make and unless you're gonna be really patient with it, applying too much pressure at one of the outside string slots is a good way to snap off the end of the nut on that side. I've done several times over the years on several different materials....the $5 file set is totally worth it.


----------



## KwameDude

I would pay good money for a custom neck for an rg8.

a guitar with a maple fretboard looks so rad on with a white finish

anyone know where i could go about getting one made?


----------



## BEADGBE

hey everyone. ive begun modding my left handed rga8 guitar. im changing the colour pickups and also want to fill the neck pickup cavity. im wondering if anyone has any advice on how to do this properly and what materials or processes I need to utilize

thanks!! will post pictures when its done!!


----------



## Whitechapelx

Picked up my RG8 today, Looking through this thread I haven't really gotten a good grasp on what's the pickup to throw in this... Wanna stay passive, would decimator be the best choice for the price or BKP? Also anyone know a way of successfully filling in the next pickup slot?


----------



## Konfyouzd

rekab said:


> Ionizer Humbucker in Bridge
> Ionizer Single in Neck
> Painted EMG Style Covers (matching tuner accents and knobs)
> 008-073 Circle K Strings Tuned GDGCFBbDG
> 
> I'm done with it for now. I'm still deciding if I like the pickups or not. They sound great, but I can't help but wonder about other options


did you have to trim the pup covers at all?

New RG8 incoming...


----------



## AyrtonS

Konfyouzd said:


> New RG8 incoming...



Did you also fall victim to the gas? Mines supposed to be here on wednesday...


----------



## the fuhrer

AyrtonS said:


> Did you also fall victim to the gas? Mines supposed to be here on wednesday...




Just got mine today


----------



## Konfyouzd

Yup GAS got me. Comes tomorrow.

Anyone that can make a pearloid PG hit me up.


----------



## Adam_T

Does anyone know of a shop in the USA or that ships to the USA, that makes Ibanez RGA8 CNC bodies? I want a new unpainted body for passive pickups. 

Thanks!


Note: Looks like Area51Customs says "Closing Down" on their website, so.....


----------



## tuner420

I've ordered mine  , hopefully it will arrive in 2 weeks or less.


----------



## jeleopard

Where can I get a white decal for the headstock?


----------



## jarnozz

jeleopard said:


> Where can I get a white decal for the headstock?



Go to ebay and search for ibanez decal! First on that pops up from the uk is really neat and only costs 5 gbp


----------



## jeleopard

jarnozz said:


> Go to ebay and search for ibanez decal! First on that pops up from the uk is really neat and only costs 5 gbp



I meant a decale to make the black headstock white >.>


----------



## KwameDude

jeleopard said:


> I meant a decale to make the black headstock white >.>



well, when you say decal that comes to mind, no need to get snappy ha

just google white vinyl sheet


----------



## jeleopard

KwameDude said:


> well, when you say decal that comes to mind, no need to get snappy ha
> 
> just google white vinyl sheet



I gotta cut one out? ((((


----------



## Deadnightshade

jeleopard said:


> I gotta cut one out? ((((



Well the rg8 is not popular or old enough for even the smallest company to start making them.Though the headstock isn't new (RG2228) ,who would put a vinyl sticker on it?Not even RGA8...

If you decide to give it a try,just don't cheap out and get a 2 dollar one.


----------



## Toxic Dover

One more question for you guys... I went through and re-setup my RG8, as it's apparently settled into the VA weather here, so the neck needed a bit of adjustment and I went ahead and set the action on all the strings. After that was all done, the intonation was out, so I went through and set intonation on the strings... All of them intonated beautifully except for the Bb and more drastically the F. I had to cut down both saddle screws by a 4-5mm to get the saddle to draw back far enough, and I've almost got the Bb intonated, I just need to shorten the spring behind the saddle a hair, and I'll still have a bit of room for adjustment. The F is a different animal, though. I've got the saddle spring removed completely from it, and the saddle is all the way back (it's pushed against the back of the bridge), and the 12th fret F is STILL sharp by a decent amount... I'm no intonation guru, but does the depth of the nut slot throw off the intonation? The last post I made I was asking about widening / deepening the slot for the .082 I'm using for F, and I widened it a bit with some old string, but I don't think I went deep enough. I'm going tomorrow to grab some files to do it properly, but just out of curiosity... Anybody had any trouble getting a .082 to intonate on these things? Could it be the depth (or lack thereof) of the nut slot? Any advice? Thanks guys!


----------



## brutalwizard

Is the standard 8 string hipshot bridge a direct replacement on one of these


----------



## KwameDude

brutalwizard said:


> Is the standard 8 string hipshot bridge a direct replacement on one of these



I'm 100% sure, but I've seen in a few post and threads that its not a direct replacement. i think you just gotta drill some new holes though.


----------



## jedimindfrak82

Exactly, you just need to drill new mounting holes for the hipshot. Not a big deal at all.


----------



## Konfyouzd

RG8 is here... It's staying... I traded off the RGA8 already. 

Seriously, though. Get at me about that pearloid pickguard. I'm too lazy to look through this thread... Although I probably will in a sec...


----------



## mnemonic

Toxic Dover said:


> One more question for you guys... I went through and re-setup my RG8, as it's apparently settled into the VA weather here, so the neck needed a bit of adjustment and I went ahead and set the action on all the strings. After that was all done, the intonation was out, so I went through and set intonation on the strings... All of them intonated beautifully except for the Bb and more drastically the F. I had to cut down both saddle screws by a 4-5mm to get the saddle to draw back far enough, and I've almost got the Bb intonated, I just need to shorten the spring behind the saddle a hair, and I'll still have a bit of room for adjustment. The F is a different animal, though. I've got the saddle spring removed completely from it, and the saddle is all the way back (it's pushed against the back of the bridge), and the 12th fret F is STILL sharp by a decent amount... I'm no intonation guru, but does the depth of the nut slot throw off the intonation? The last post I made I was asking about widening / deepening the slot for the .082 I'm using for F, and I widened it a bit with some old string, but I don't think I went deep enough. I'm going tomorrow to grab some files to do it properly, but just out of curiosity... Anybody had any trouble getting a .082 to intonate on these things? Could it be the depth (or lack thereof) of the nut slot? Any advice? Thanks guys!



I don't imagine the nut would be a problem, unless you're sitting the .082 on top of the slot that was cut for the .065 that comes stock. If this is the case, you would have stupid-high action for the F# string only, so fretting the 12th fret would go slightly sharp due to bending the string slightly. But if the action is fine, I can't see any way the nut would make the intonation off.

The bridge may not be mounted back far enough. I took a close look at mine the other day (fairly new model, a few months old) and assuming the pickup routes are straight, the bridge is slightly tilted (like 1mm to 2mm, so no big deal). I can intonate mine fine in F# with an 80 without any modifications, but the saddle is as far back as it goes.

Depending on how handy you feel, I think the ideal way to fix it would be to unscrew the bridge, move it back 1/4" or so, (any more, and you may risk compromising the intonation of the higher strings even with the saddles all the way forward) and remount it. The front screw holes for the bridge would show though, and you may need to redrill the holes for the string through (though I would imagine just widening them would work fine). 

I can't think of any other ways to fix it, other than shortening the saddle somehow, but I think that would just end up being more work.


----------



## Toxic Dover

mnemonic said:


> I don't imagine the nut would be a problem, unless you're sitting the .082 on top of the slot that was cut for the .065 that comes stock. If this is the case, you would have stupid-high action for the F# string only, so fretting the 12th fret would go slightly sharp due to bending the string slightly. But if the action is fine, I can't see any way the nut would make the intonation off.
> 
> The bridge may not be mounted back far enough. I took a close look at mine the other day (fairly new model, a few months old) and assuming the pickup routes are straight, the bridge is slightly tilted (like 1mm to 2mm, so no big deal). I can intonate mine fine in F# with an 80 without any modifications, but the saddle is as far back as it goes.
> 
> Depending on how handy you feel, I think the ideal way to fix it would be to unscrew the bridge, move it back 1/4" or so, (any more, and you may risk compromising the intonation of the higher strings even with the saddles all the way forward) and remount it. The front screw holes for the bridge would show though, and you may need to redrill the holes for the string through (though I would imagine just widening them would work fine).
> 
> I can't think of any other ways to fix it, other than shortening the saddle somehow, but I think that would just end up being more work.



Hmm... I'll have to take a peek at the bridge and measure it against the edges of the neck... It looks straight to me, but 1 or 2mm would be hard to spot by eye. 

As far as the stock string slot in the nut, I did widen it a bit with the .082 string itself. As it currently sits, about half the string goes down into the nut. I just didn't want to take it too low (haven't had any real experience modifying nuts) and screw something up... That being said, it still sits higher than the rest of them at the nut... How far down should I file?


----------



## mnemonic

Toxic Dover said:


> Hmm... I'll have to take a peek at the bridge and measure it against the edges of the neck... It looks straight to me, but 1 or 2mm would be hard to spot by eye.
> 
> As far as the stock string slot in the nut, I did widen it a bit with the .082 string itself. As it currently sits, about half the string goes down into the nut. I just didn't want to take it too low (haven't had any real experience modifying nuts) and screw something up... That being said, it still sits higher than the rest of them at the nut... How far down should I file?



That sounds about right, mine is the same way. 







As long as it isn't buzzing against the 1st fret on open notes it isn't too low. Be careful about lowering it too much though, as its a bitch and a half to fix if you go too low.


----------



## Ben.Last

Also, upstroke excessively hard a few times to make sure it's not going to pop out of the slot while playing.


----------



## KwameDude

got my rg8 today!
super happy with it! cant wait to start modding. the mods i have planned is
-Paint headstock white with black prestige logo
-dye fretboard
-install SD blackouts
-change tuner pegs to pearloid ones


----------



## Meddl

KwameDude said:


> got my rg8 today!
> super happy with it! cant wait to start modding. the mods i have planned is
> -Paint headstock white with black prestige logo
> -dye fretboard
> -install SD blackouts
> -change tuner pegs to pearloid ones



nice dude, happy ngd! 

where can you buy pearloid tuner pegs? can't find anything here on german websites


----------



## KwameDude

Meddl said:


> nice dude, happy ngd!
> 
> where can you buy pearloid tuner pegs? can't find anything here on german websites



thanks man!
not to sure if this site ships to germany but im gonna order these! not to sure if they will work with my tuners but we'll see!

STEWMAC.COM : Schaller Replacement Knobs


----------



## JakSchitt

Mines just arrived.. I don't plan on doing too much if I'm honest. Though I will be getting a Deathbar 4.0 for the bridge, moving the stock pickup to the neck and doing away with the tone pot.


----------



## ZachK

Pulling the trigger on an RG8 HOPEFULLY this weekend, if not next week.

Planned mods: Faux White Binding on body and headstock (been done to death I know)
Racing stripe down the centre of the body
Vine of life inlay on the fret board (a la this colour Tree Of Life (White Pearl) Fretboard Markers Inlay Sticker Guitar )
Black 808/808Xs
Black Pearloid top Dome knobs
Pearloid Tuners
Possibly F Hole stickers a la Ibanez PGM models

Anything I should know about the pickups swap before I go ahead and order them? In terms of routing and shtuff?

EDIT:



Quick mockup I did. obviously will have 8 strings


----------



## Toxic Dover

Just got a great deal on a pair of Aftermaths for my RG8 

Should be here in a few days! Pics soon to come...


----------



## obZenity

Two questions, one are the soapbar housings for Duncans 8 string model PUPs similar in dimension to an 808x? And does BKP do soapbar housings?


----------



## noUser01

obZenity said:


> Two questions, one are the soapbar housings for Duncans 8 string model PUPs similar in dimension to an 808x? And does BKP do soapbar housings?



No BKP does not do soapbar housing, as far as I know.


----------



## jeleopard

ConnorGilks said:


> No BKP does not do soapbar housing, as far as I know.



Not for 8 strings, yea.


----------



## Toxic Dover

To those of you who have swapped pickups in your RG8 (for passives) - Have you left the factory pots in, or replaced them? If you replaced them, which ones did you use? It seems that Ibanez makes smaller pots than anybody else, haha


----------



## ZachK

Just pulled the trigger on a black RG8!

Now I get to play the waiting game


----------



## noUser01

Toxic Dover said:


> To those of you who have swapped pickups in your RG8 (for passives) - Have you left the factory pots in, or replaced them? If you replaced them, which ones did you use? It seems that Ibanez makes smaller pots than anybody else, haha



I always replace the stock pots in pretty much any guitar. Especially cheaper guitars like these. By cheap I mean price, not quality, because my RG8 is fantastic.  I THINK my tech used DiMarzio pots in my last install.


----------



## JPhoenix19

I need a white pearl pickguard for this RG8 in my life. So far the only change I've made to mine is putting better-fitting strings on it.


----------



## Negav

Guys I need help quick. I have the chance to get a new white RG8 for $314.10US, should I pull the trigger?


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE

Negav said:


> Guys I need help quick. I have the chance to get a new white RG8 for $314.10US, should I pull the trigger?



That's a decent price, good for brand new.
It's less than mine was new.

I'd snag it!



RG8 Mods: Currently working on a plywood template of the RG8 single pickup PDF template thats been passed around here. Tried the paper print-out and it fits mine perfectly. Bought a 1/8" three ply piece of maple plywood for $4, should be able to make 4-5 templates with it.

I may even bevel the edges and stain my template and use it as the pickguard 

If everything works out I may be able to start making some pickguards for fellow member's RG8s.
I plan to modify the original shape a bit so I may have a few different pickguard styles once I cut up the plywood.


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE

ZachK said:


> Pulling the trigger on an RG8 HOPEFULLY this weekend, if not next week.
> 
> Anything I should know about the pickups swap before I go ahead and order them? In terms of routing and shtuff?



I swapped for 808x and they were a direct replacement, no routing should be needed.


----------



## Dethyr

Mine is almost complete here are the mods...

- d'activators
- tone pot gone
- killswitch installed
- hipshot locking tuners
- purple pearloid pickguard (being cut tomorrow to the above template)
- graphtech classic saddles 
- planet waves strap locks
- stained the fretboard and it turned out like a two tone, pretty cool

Last step is the pickguard and then it's all set. Ill post pics shortly!


----------



## KwameDude

so has any one used the template i made and posted yet? does it work for you guys?


----------



## ZachK

RV350ALSCYTHE said:


> I swapped for 808x and they were a direct replacement, no routing should be needed.





Killer. I was thinking about the 808X's in mine. So thats awesome!

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Deadnightshade

KwameDude said:


> so has any one used the template i made and posted yet? does it work for you guys?



It's funny I wanted to make a vinyl white carbon fiber pickguard from it,but my brain refused to function properly ,sticked the template on the blank the wrong way,and cut it as if it was a leftie 

I may not proceed the el cheapo-hong-konguru vinyl route cause it's damn near impossible to cut the outside corners accurately without it fraying out or not having smooth curves.


The template seemed fine though dimension wise when I flipped it.Thanks a lot for it!


----------



## Ben.Last

KwameDude said:


> so has any one used the template i made and posted yet? does it work for you guys?



Not yet. I plan to, but I need to get the material and figure out how I want to cut it (I'd like to be able to bevel it) first. I'll be sure to let everyone know how it goes when I do.


----------



## Groza

KwameDude said:


> i'll post up a pdf when i get back to my main pc!
> 
> -edit-
> here are the pdfs one with both pickups one with out the neck pickup as requested
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/50147284/rg8pickguag1pickup.pdf
> 
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/50147284/rg8pickguardbothpickups.pdf



Hi! Thank you for the template! I'm going to start my project thanks to you.


----------



## Hybrid138

do you guys think an .086 will intonate nicely for E and fit through the tuning machine without breaking it if I drill it out some more? I have an .082 and feel it could be better


----------



## ZachK

Hybrid138 said:


> do you guys think an .086 will intonate nicely for E and fit through the tuning machine without breaking it if I drill it out some more? I have an .082 and feel it could be better



Instead of drilling the tuning machien, couldn't you just unwind the string a bit and solder the remainder to the core?


----------



## Toxic Dover

...oh snap son...


----------



## KwameDude

Groza said:


> Hi! Thank you for the template! I'm going to start my project thanks to you.



SWEET! 
glad to see it work pretty well!
did you have to do any mods to the template to get it to fit?


----------



## Toxic Dover

I got my Aftermaths installed, and WOW, this thing sounds like a different guitar altogether! Gonna try to post some clips here soon... Waiting on some fresh strings to come in... I had to settle for the Ernie Ball 10-79 set that the local GC had, and my god these strings are all wrong. Far too much tension except for the F#, which is too loose. Oh well. 

In the next week or two, I'm planning on ordering some Hipshot locking tuners and painting the headstock white to match the body. Does anybody know if the Ibanez decals from best-decals.com are any good, or do I have better options? I'll need a new one once this one gets painted over a few times.


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE

Hybrid138 said:


> do you guys think an .086 will intonate nicely for E and fit through the tuning machine without breaking it if I drill it out some more? I have an .082 and feel it could be better





ZachK said:


> Instead of drilling the tuning machien, couldn't you just unwind the string a bit and solder the remainder to the core?



That's sooo much more work now and with future string changes.
You can also possibly ruin the sound of that string (loose outer wrap).

It's easier to remove a minuscule amount of material from the tuner, which has no ill effects.

*5sec* with a drill and it'll fit that string with ease.

Use an 1/8 drill bit (or smaller) and you'll be able to fit that string with ease.


----------



## Bustaholic

Hi!

Been thinking on doing a pickguard for my rg8. This is the first draft so far. pickup spaceing is not correct yet and the neckpocket is also probebly wrong. will take mesurments tonight hopefully. Let me know if you guys want any moded versions of this. This is just a preview! Ill upload/send pdf to those that want later on  let me know what you guys think.









here is my Rg8 so far did a refinish with blue stain in truoil =)


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE

KwameDude said:


> SWEET!
> glad to see it work pretty well!
> did you have to do any mods to the template to get it to fit?



For mine I had to enlarge the width of the neck pocket and adjust the location of the tone pot hole.

The pickup was fine and the overall appearance fits perfectly with the bodyshape.

I'll post pics after a staining and oiling.


----------



## Tesla

Noir said:


> I'll def second this. The minwax express stuff is more of a paint almost than it is an actual stain. Seems to be holding up just fine for now, but I also did about 7 very thin coats over the coarse of 2 days, making sure each coat dried for a number of hours before apply another light coat. Normally use *THIS* stuff but it doesnt stain the inlays.



I applied Minwax ebony to my RG7 and it's not tacky at all on mine...feels completely normal.


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE

Here are some pics of the pickguard I made from one of the PDFs floating around the site. It is 1/8 thick plywood, 3 layers. I stained it black, then sanded back the edges and a little bit of the surface to get a worn look. Finished it with tung oil. EMG 808x and single volume.

Here is the Template cutout alongside the final result.





The neck pocket was undersized for my RG8. The following two pictures show the difference in width.









I also modified the headstock. I don't like the original tip so I trimmed it down.





Here is the pickguard on the guitar.













With a working template I can now make some plastic ones. First will be a seafoam green guard and truss cover if I can source it.


----------



## mnemonic

I actually really like what you did with the headstock.


----------



## CanniballistiX

RV350ALSCYTHE said:


> Here is the pickguard on the guitar.


 
Oh wow, this is sex.


----------



## mnemonic

So I think I've served my time with the stock RG8 pickups. I've got some pretty nice tones out of the first seven strings, but the low F# just isn't clear or tight enough. Always a bit loose sounding. When I get a new pickup I'm thinking of changing it to a one-pickup, one-volume metal machine. 

Where should I start looking for something to make a pickguard out of? I'd prefer a 3mm (or whatever standard pickguard thickness is) bit of black plastic, where would I look to source such a thing? I saw earlier in the thread someone got something off ebay that ended up way thinner than expected, just looking for a reputable source.


----------



## ZachK

If Jackson and Ibanez collabed on a guitar, that would be it man.

Jibanez headstock, looks ballin dude. Throw some faux binding on that maw and bam, sexy as ....


----------



## zootzoot

Bustaholic said:


>



This colour is just too sexy !!!!

P.S i think its funny that this program tries to correct colour to color.. sigh.


----------



## zootzoot

also: did you get lucky with the wood grain or are all rg8's with whole pieces like that?


----------



## MobiusR

RV350ALSCYTHE said:


> Here are some pics of the pickguard I made from one of the PDFs floating around the site. It is 1/8 thick plywood, 3 layers. I stained it black, then sanded back the edges and a little bit of the surface to get a worn look. Finished it with tung oil. EMG 808x and single volume.
> 
> Here is the Template cutout alongside the final result.




What did you use to cut the pickguard properly?


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE

MobiusR said:


> What did you use to cut the pickguard properly?



Roughed it out on a bandsaw, then finished with a rasp, then a fine file to smooth the edges.

It's not the best material to use for this as it chips/flakes very easily.
The only reason I'm using it is because it was very cheap for a large piece.


----------



## Groza

KwameDude said:


> SWEET!
> glad to see it work pretty well!
> did you have to do any mods to the template to get it to fit?



Greetings KwameDude! I modified the part where the neck is and theneck humbucker spacing. I also did some tweaking on the knob holes. Here is the first run of my project. I intended to do an M8M finish to it but end up having too many top coats. It turned out well though. I also did a custom trussrod cover to match it up.


























I'm digging the look so far despite that I was thinking of something completely different.


----------



## Ocara-Jacob

Dang, I really like the look of that... Might have to do that to mine


----------



## Groza

Ocara-Jacob said:


> Dang, I really like the look of that... Might have to do that to mine



Give it a go dude! Use double adhesive so that you can remove it anytime you want if you get tired or want a new look.


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE

Groza said:


> Give it a go dude! *Use double adhesive* so that you can remove it anytime you want if you get tired or want a new look.



Double Sided Tape is awesome and has nearly unlimited uses. Much better than holes and screws. I'm using it on my pickguard as well.


----------



## Ocara-Jacob

Groza said:


> Give it a go dude! Use double adhesive so that you can remove it anytime you want if you get tired or want a new look.



I will man, probably sometime this week. What material did you use for the pickguard? Looks like plastic in those shots.


----------



## tmo

teaser for this post...


----------



## Ocara-Jacob




----------



## Dethyr

here yah go folks,,,, the pickguard isn't perfect but its close, i chipped a little off by the cutaway by accident and had to even it out. she's done though!!


----------



## Vrollin

Ok, I need to ask as I think I have overlooked something here... Will uncovered pickups still fit in those emg style routes...???


----------



## Dethyr

Vrollin said:


> Ok, I need to ask as I think I have overlooked something here... Will uncovered pickups still fit in those emg style routes...???



They are a little smaller but they fit fine


----------



## Ocara-Jacob

Dethyr said:


> They are a little smaller but they fit fine



Yup, there will just be a little extra room to the left and right of the new pickups. Of course, EMG-style covers can be purchased that fit over passive pickups, thus filling those holes.


----------



## jmakkulate

I previously owned an RG8 at one point in time. Long story short, I got rid of it and it was a horrible mistake. Well I'm ordering another one tomorrow and I've made a mockup (albeit a horrible one) of the mods I plan to make.






Bridge only construction, white Dimarzio Ionizer 8 with gold poles, gold hardware, Hipshot bridge, 1 volume knob, and gold Hipshot tuners! Also, does anyone know a way that I could darken the fretboard that could withstand constant use on stage??


----------



## DropDizzle

Just gonna x-post this here for those that don't visit the luthier sub. http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/3884555-post29.html


----------



## Konfyouzd

Vrollin said:


> Ok, I need to ask as I think I have overlooked something here... Will uncovered pickups still fit in those emg style routes...???



Oh hell yea.


----------



## SwampWhompa

Hello all! This is my first post here and I didn't want to start a new thread so I'm going to ask here since it's appropriate. I have plans to change the stock pickups on my rg8 to covered dimarzio ionizers or d-activators, an emg 808x set, or x-bar/deathbar combo, but I can't decide. Money isn't an issue, but I'd prefer a cheaper option, just whatever sounds best I guess. If it helps I'm using a Pod HD and I'm looking for something similar to Glass Cloud / Acacia Strain sounding low end, but with rounded cleans with the neck pickup. I'm open to any suggestions or combinations, but would prefer to keep passives with passives and actives with actives, as I'm not an electronics expert by any means.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

the 808x set would be your best bet then. HOWEVER I've heard that there's not a lot of room for a battery in the cavity, so be wary of that


----------



## Dethyr

If you want good cleans with actives, go with the new 85/60 EMG 8 string set. The 60 is amazing for cleans and the 85 is crushing. For me personally, I prefer the dactivators but if you are looking for an active tone, go 85/60 combo. The 808's are crap for clean in my opinion.


----------



## SwampWhompa

Can anyone here link me to a sound clip of the 85/60 set? I've been intrigued when I first saw the 8 string metalworks line but couldn't find any clips


----------



## Dethyr

Andy James uses the 85/60 set but he's in E and Eb. Lots and lots of examples of 85/60 combos in higher tunings but believe me, they respond amazingly to 7 and 8 strings.


----------



## Mordecai

anyone else find the stock RG8 pickups to be completely and utterly not usable?


----------



## Ben.Last

Mordecai said:


> anyone else find the stock RG8 pickups to be completely and utterly not usable?



They're actually not horrid. They kind of fall apart on the lowest string, but on the scale of Ibanez pickup atrocities, I'm not incredibly upset by them.


----------



## jeleopard

Mordecai said:


> anyone else find the stock RG8 pickups to be completely and utterly not usable?



Yes, but compared to other Ibanez stock pictures, they're not TERRIBLE...

Getting EMG 57/66s for my RG8 though <3


----------



## mnemonic

Mordecai said:


> anyone else find the stock RG8 pickups to be completely and utterly not usable?



I thought so at first, but after a good setup and tweaking my amp alot, I've got some good sounds out of them. I had to crank the bridge pickup really close to the strings though as they're not very high output. 

This is all with a newer model though, as I understand it, the first run used cort 5-string bass pickups, which were changed to something else at some point.


----------



## kylea1

im thinking of getting one of these guitars and one of the things id want to do is strip the paint and do a flat lime green of some sort with the grain of the wood coming through. is that possible? also is there anyway to buy just a neck from ibanez? i want a maple fret board ha. 

what are other methods of painting guitars without sacrificing tone to much?

thanks!


----------



## Ben.Last

kylea1 said:


> im thinking of getting one of these guitars and one of the things id want to do is strip the paint and do a flat lime green of some sort with the grain of the wood coming through. is that possible? also is there anyway to buy just a neck from ibanez? i want a maple fret board ha.
> 
> what are other methods of painting guitars without sacrificing tone to much?
> 
> thanks!



Your only problem is that you're not likely to have much grain to show through.

There's no way to get anything from Ibanez unless you're an endorsee (and, even then, they seem to be fairly bitchy about that they'll do)

You'd have to go really far out to do something paint-wise (Like something with a lot of metal in it or along those lines) that WOULD alter the tone much.


----------



## Dethyr

EDIT: Neg rep woooooo that breaks my heart lol


----------



## noUser01

Going to pick up the last of the items for my RG8 mod tomorrow... will definitely post a thread when everything is installed.


----------



## Ben.Last

Dethyr said:


> The maple fretboard neck might be available on a custom order but you will probably pay near twice what youll pay for the RG8 itself. If you want a maple neck and a top with grain plus your own colour, why not save up a bit more and order a custom Ibby 8.



Because there's no Ibanez custom shop open to regular customers.


----------



## Dethyr

Ben.Last said:


> Because there's no Ibanez custom shop open to regular customers.



Really? I could have sworn there was, guess not. Apparently not knowing this got me neg repped by some anonymous jackass that takes the internet too seriously lol. Seeing enough "custom" Ibby job NGD threads I figured they were CS jobs. Guess not.

Oh well, then order another company.


----------



## Ben.Last

Counter repped, because that's an idiotic thing for someone to have neg repped you for.


----------



## Dethyr

I just see a lot of NGD threads with non stock Ibbys and assumed they were custom shop jobs. Guess not :S 

So if there's no CS available to John Q Public, where are folks getting these brand new non stock looking Ibbys that I am seeing around?


----------



## Ben.Last

Dethyr said:


> I just see a lot of NGD threads with non stock Ibbys and assumed they were custom shop jobs. Guess not :S
> 
> So if there's no CS available to John Q Public, where are folks getting these brand new non stock looking Ibbys that I am seeing around?



Could you perhaps link to one of the ones you're talking about?

If not, then my initial guesses would be that they were modded or that they were just rare models, rather than customs (or, in even rarer cases, second hand customs from an endorsee).


----------



## Dethyr

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/251605-ngd-j-custom-content.html

Just assumed this was actually a custom job. This and several other Ibbys that seemed at the time like they had some non stock options.


----------



## Ocara-Jacob

Oh, that's a ridiculously expensive stock RG8 of sorts. They run for around $5000 I think.


----------



## Ben.Last

Dethyr said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/251605-ngd-j-custom-content.html
> 
> Just assumed this was actually a custom job. This and several other Ibbys that seemed at the time like they had some non stock options.



Yeah. J Customs aren't actually customs in the sense that a customer has placed a specific order. They're just super expensive one offs or super limited runs that are made in Japan.


----------



## Dethyr

$5000 for an Ibanez that isn't completely custom?? 

Yowsers


----------



## loqtrall

Dethyr said:


> $5000 for an Ibanez that isn't completely custom??
> 
> Pointless*



Fixed that for you.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Dethyr said:


> $5000 for an Ibanez that isn't completely custom??
> 
> *that's their own choice*





loqtrall said:


> Fixed that for you.



Fixed that for the both of you.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

DropDizzle said:


> Just gonna x-post this here for those that don't visit the luthier sub. http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/3884555-post29.html



here are your pics...


----------



## Ocara-Jacob

Daaaaaaang


----------



## Dethyr

Whats with the piece of random wood on the body?


----------



## ZachK

Dethyr said:


> Whats with the piece of random wood on the body?



My highly uneducated guess is this: It's an RGA8 and he wanted a hipshot.

Hipshots don't fit the RGA8 bridge route, so he mounted it on top of the wood so he didn't have to re drill and reroute the body and what not.


Also.

My RG8 came in today. Will be picking the bad maw....ah up on Thursday night. Hopefully tomorrow night if I can


----------



## Dethyr

ZachK said:


> My highly uneducated guess is this: It's an RGA8 and he wanted a hipshot.
> 
> Hipshots don't fit the RGA8 bridge route, so he mounted it on top of the wood so he didn't have to re drill and reroute the body and what not.



I like everything he did but that... yikes.


----------



## ZachK

Am I cool yet? 

HQ pics and sound clips coming later today.

NGD Link: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/260567-new-8-day.html


----------



## brutalwizard

Hand cut some rga style belevels on mine. Cant wait to finish this.


----------



## mnemonic

yes!

I also want to paint mine a metallic color like green or turquoise or something that looks like a bass boat from the 80's. Also I wanna fill in the neck pickup slot. Maybe one day I'll get around to it. 

My dad has all the equipment to spray automotive paint, so its just an issue of motivation. And doing without the guitar for a few weeks.


----------



## blickblocks

​


mnemonic said:


> I thought so at first, but after a good setup and tweaking my amp alot, I've got some good sounds out of them. I had to crank the bridge pickup really close to the strings though as they're not very high output.
> 
> This is all with a newer model though, as I understand it, the first run used cort 5-string bass pickups, which were changed to something else at some point.



Wow, raising the bridge pickup REALLY helped the clarity for distorted tone. Thanks for mentioning that! Forgot that was something to do.

On my old Epiphone Demon V (the 6 string I had to sell to buy my RG8 ) I had cranked the stock humbuckers as high as was practical and after a lot of dailing in all the settings in the chain I was actually pretty happy with the tone, despite being a cheap piece of junk.

I need to spend more time settling in with the new guitar, but this little thing really helped. People say to cut your bass early on in the chain for clarity but that ruins the bass bloom you while muting. Thoughts on that? Eventually I want to get a set of Ionizers but I want to see where I can get stock for now.


----------



## mnemonic

blickblocks said:


> ​
> Wow, raising the bridge pickup REALLY helped the clarity for distorted tone. Thanks for mentioning that! Forgot that was something to do.
> 
> On my old Epiphone Demon V (the 6 string I had to sell to buy my RG8 ) I had cranked the stock humbuckers as high as was practical and after a lot of dailing in all the settings in the chain I was actually pretty happy with the tone, despite being a cheap piece of junk.
> 
> I need to spend more time settling in with the new guitar, but this little thing really helped. People say to cut your bass early on in the chain for clarity but that ruins the bass bloom you while muting. Thoughts on that? Eventually I want to get a set of Ionizers but I want to see where I can get stock for now.



Good to hear, it was the last thing I did too, and I can't believe I didn't do it first.

regarding cutting bass early on in the chain... I think this is good practice to retain clarity and punchiness. A tubescreamer can do it but you can use an EQ as well if you're not an overdrive kind of guy. As long as you're not shelving off a ton of bottom end, I think the majority of the chunk in the bottom end can be got from the amp. 

The pickups are kinda mellow with a rolled-off top end, so overdrives are great since they add that bit of bite and and aggression that you really need with the thick strings you'll use for the F#.


----------



## ZachK

I now present to you fine SSOers, the Dodge Rambanez






Gonna take it to one of my dads friends and get racing stripes and binding painted on this bad maw. Or I'll get it painted candy apple red or something with stripes, not totally sure.. Just thought it looked so boring being all black, had no spunk.



mnemonic said:


> Good to hear, it was the last thing I did too, and I can't believe I didn't do it first.



Perhaps its just my guitar, but when I tried to raise the bridge pup, it started to angle towards the bridge, so I can't palm mute without the strings hitting the pickup :/. Would putting new foam or something under the pup help?

Can anyone recommend me some songs to learn on an 8 as well? I can't find tabs for 8's on UG


----------



## noUser01

brutalwizard said:


> Hand cut some rga style belevels on mine. Cant wait to finish this.



... I need it. I don't care what the rest of it looks like, I'm sold.

Dropped my guitar off with my tech today to get it overhauled. Being as smart as I am I forgot to bring the new pickups (D'oh!) so I'm dropping them off in the morning. Everything should be done by the end of the week, very stoked to show you guys what I've been up to.


----------



## Deadnightshade

Here is mine:











Sticker inlays are the white pearl ones from jokomo.Cut 2 of them a bit fancier at the 12th and 24th fret cause I liked it that way.

I used 2 plastic transparent Harley Benton knobs.They look cool,although they are loose,so I snuggled some tape around the pot to prevent them from jumping off the guitar.

"Pickguard" (also the sticker on the stock neck pup) is a good damn awful fake white carbon fiber vinyl.I could't get rid of all the bubbles,and it's not very accurately cut.From a distance it looks fine and when i play i don't look at it,so it stays until I decide to get a proper one.I used a pdf template posted some pages back,slightly modified.

Bridge pickup is D-Activator.I only adjusted the height roughly and it already sounds 4 times more awesome than stock.I don't mind the gap that much.It's not a high end guitar after all...

Note for high-gaugers:If you decide to use a Circle K .90 for your 8th string,the respective string-thru canal needs widening because of the bigger taper end .Fortunately the conical(?) metal guide is drillable.

Overall I'm very happy,apart from one thing:I'm banging my head for not checking out the truss rod before the thomann guarantee ended.Turns out the rod nut is worn out,and it'll cost me up to 150 euros to fix it.For now the neck hasn't budged despite having changed 3 different string gauge sets,so maybe I guess I'll have to thank the titanium rod reinforcements for that...I changed strings yesterday so I'll see how the neck responds.


----------



## mnemonic

ZachK said:


> Perhaps its just my guitar, but when I tried to raise the bridge pup, it started to angle towards the bridge, so I can't palm mute without the strings hitting the pickup :/. Would putting new foam or something under the pup help?



Mine does this a bit, it points toward the bridge slightly. My guess is whoever installed it drilled the hole crooked. 

At some point I will pull them out and re-mount (or more likely, replace the pickups) but for now, I folded a bit of a piece of paper, and wedged it between the pickup and the guitar body, holding the pickup straight. Its pushed down into the cavity so you can't see it.


----------



## CanniballistiX

Deadnightshade said:


> Here is mine...Sticker inlays are the white pearl ones from jokomo.Cut 2 of them a bit fancier at the 12th and 24th fret cause I liked it that way.



That 12th and 24th frets look so awesome, the whole thing does. Great work.


----------



## ZachK

mnemonic said:


> Mine does this a bit, it points toward the bridge slightly. My guess is whoever installed it drilled the hole crooked.
> 
> At some point I will pull them out and re-mount (or more likely, replace the pickups) but for now, I folded a bit of a piece of paper, and wedged it between the pickup and the guitar body, holding the pickup straight. Its pushed down into the cavity so you can't see it.



I'll have to give that a shot, thanks dude.

The stock pickups aren't nearly as bad as I was expecting in this


----------



## javcareb08

Hi everyone. After a whole year Of trying different things.
Went from the original pickups to Dimarzio d activator bridge and ionizer neck. 
Stock Ibanez neck ( got replaced at Hoshino ) 

I ended up switching to Seymour Duncan's Pegasus and Sentient with active covers. Series/parallel. Graph tech classics saddles. Hipshot open back locking tuners. New neck from Ibanez ( later treated for tung oil finish ). 

Well. I like it a lot more now. The action on this guitar is super low. Comfortable enough to do Guthrie Govan's tapping arpeggios stuff 

Cheers.


----------



## javcareb08

javcareb08 said:


> Hi everyone. After a whole year Of trying different things.
> Went from the original pickups to Dimarzio d activator bridge and ionizer neck.
> Stock Ibanez neck ( got replaced at Hoshino )
> 
> I ended up switching to Seymour Duncan's Pegasus and Sentient with active covers. Series/parallel. Graph tech classics saddles. Hipshot open back locking tuners. New neck from Ibanez ( later treated for tung oil finish ).
> 
> Well. I like it a lot more now. The action on this guitar is super low. Comfortable enough to do Guthrie Govan's tapping arpeggios stuff
> 
> Cheers.



A pic from the Hipshot tuners. Brushed chrome tuners and washers with black open back locking and black bushings. 

The guys at Hipshot are great!! They hooked me up with the mods!!


----------



## Ben.Last

What pots and switch should I get if I go with a Paf8 bridge and Ionizer single coil in the neck? (vol/vol/3 way)


----------



## javcareb08

Ben.Last said:


> What pots and switch should I get if I go with a Paf8 bridge and Ionizer single coil in the neck? (vol/vol/3 way)



Hi. I'd go to SD website and look for that wiring. They have tons of them. And I'd suppose Dimarzio should have also wirings for their pickups. 
I know that people usually go for an 250k pot for single coils. 

Good luck.


----------



## Ben.Last

White pickups with black screws on their way for my black rg8. So, let me hear your thoughts on:

Pickguard color
Knob type and color
tuning peg type and color


----------



## mnemonic

^ all black!

Ok so: I cut out the png pickguard template from here using regular paper:
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...56083-ibanez-rg8-pickguard-template-here.html

And its pretty much dead-on with my RG8. I had to widen the neck slot, and the bottom horn seems to curve up a bit sharper than the body, but the neck part is an easy fix, and I think when I cut the plastic I'll probably go slightly wide on the bottom horn, and then fine-tune after fitting.







There it is cut out of A4 paper. The top and bottom are cut off (by the tone knob) since I used A4. The one printer at work that can do A3 is broken so I had to make do. 

I got some black 3-ply pickguard material on ebay (I think its made of ABS but the guy wasn't sure), and my plan is to coat it with masking tape, draw my template on there, and free-hand it with a fine-tip jig-saw. I'll probably clamp it to some MDF and cut that at the same time, so it doesn't chatter. I may have to get a coping saw if this doesn't work out though. Then I guess I'll bevel it with a file and sandpaper. Or a propane torch if it is anything like plexiglas (I'll test on an offcut first)

The plan is to go single bridge pickup and single volume knob (where the tone knob is). All black and super minimalistic, hopefully it looks good. I kind of want to go open-coil humbucker in the bridge but I haven't bought a replacement pickup yet, so I may just go soapbar for now, and then make a new pickguard later on if I want to go open-coil (m8, probably).


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE

mnemonic said:


> ^ all black!
> 
> Ok so: I cut out the png pickguard template from here using regular paper:
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...56083-ibanez-rg8-pickguard-template-here.html
> 
> And its pretty much dead-on with my RG8. I had to widen the neck slot, and the bottom horn seems to curve up a bit sharper than the body, but the neck part is an easy fix, and I think when I cut the plastic I'll probably go slightly wide on the bottom horn, and then fine-tune after fitting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There it is cut out of A4 paper. The top and bottom are cut off (by the tone knob) since I used A4. The one printer at work that can do A3 is broken so I had to make do.
> 
> I got some black 3-ply pickguard material on ebay (I think its made of ABS but the guy wasn't sure), and my plan is to coat it with masking tape, draw my template on there, and free-hand it with a fine-tip jig-saw. I'll probably clamp it to some MDF and cut that at the same time, so it doesn't chatter. I may have to get a coping saw if this doesn't work out though. Then I guess I'll bevel it with a file and sandpaper. Or a propane torch if it is anything like plexiglas (I'll test on an offcut first)
> 
> The plan is to go single bridge pickup and single volume knob (where the tone knob is). All black and super minimalistic, hopefully it looks good. I kind of want to go open-coil humbucker in the bridge but I haven't bought a replacement pickup yet, so I may just go soapbar for now, and then make a new pickguard later on if I want to go open-coil (m8, probably).



Try saving the PDF file floating around here and then try printing through Adobe to get the full pickguard. It allows you to print on multiple pages with alignment marks so you can tape a full paper template together from two printed pages. Works the same for entire guitar templates as well.


----------



## mnemonic

RV350ALSCYTHE said:


> Try saving the PDF file floating around here and then try printing through Adobe to get the full pickguard. It allows you to print on multiple pages with alignment marks so you can tape a full paper template together from two printed pages. Works the same for entire guitar templates as well.



Yeah, I got that one and printed it on two pages that just need to be joined together. Will use that one for my real template. This was just a test-fit to make sure it wasn't way off.

That would be a bad mistake... make the pickguard to find it doesn't fit!


----------



## Silence2-38554

Just did my newest RG8 mod this evening. Replaced the 500k volume pot with a 1 Meg. I'm running D Activators and so far, I'd HIGHLY recommend it. The most noticeable change I've noticed is that increases definition in the 8th string quite noticeably. Prior to installing it, I'd considered the pickups to be a little muddy. Now they're just about perfect!!


----------



## mnemonic

New pickguard!
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...ckguard-my-rg8-went-better-than-expected.html






Better pics tomorrow.


----------



## mnemonic

Daylight pictures, as promised.
















And heres a mirrored one for all you weirdos who play backwards guitars


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Just a brief intermission to let you guys know this is page 69 of this thread.

Continue your effords.


----------



## Ben.Last

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> Just a brief intermission to let you guys know this is page 69 of this thread.
> 
> Continue your effords.



Only for silly people who have kept the original post/page settings. It's page 43 for me.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Party pooper.


----------



## RED_ROBOT

mnemonic said:


> Daylight pictures, as promised.
> 
> And heres a mirrored one for all you weirdos who play backwards guitars



 The best one so far IMHO.


----------



## Khai H8drusH

RED_ROBOT said:


> The best one so far IMHO.



How abt this one?


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

dang...mnemonic & khai have got some good-looking pick guards.

now start making and selling them so the rest of us can haz them!


----------



## Ron Head

working on a mirrorstyle one now ...


----------



## Continentjustice

Heres my newly modded RG8.
Made the Pick Guard and truss rod cover myself.
The pickup is a Dimarzio D'activator.
White knob adds class.


----------



## mnemonic

^Really nice, white + tortoise shell goes great together. Now you just need to paint the headstock white and it will be perfect 


edit- someone make a pickguard for a black RG8 out of black pearloid like this:






I think that would look really good.


----------



## Ajb667

mnemonic said:


> ^Really nice, white + tortoise shell goes great together. Now you just need to paint the headstock white and it will be perfect
> 
> 
> edit- someone make a pickguard for a black RG8 out of black pearloid like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that would look really good.



I might just do this. I'm not usually a pickguard guy, but I'm digging this.


----------



## remorse is for the dead

Somebody willing to make me a flat black pickguard? I lack the tools, time etc.


----------



## Shawn

Very cool. I have a white RG8 and have thought of doing some stuff to it. Some great ideas and mods in the thread!


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

again, if anyone decides to start making these pick guards for ppl, post up on this thread too.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/244787-rg8-pickguard-thread.html


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

again, if anyone decides to start making these pick guards for ppl, post up on this thread too.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/244787-rg8-pickguard-thread.html


----------



## brutalwizard

Continentjustice said:


> Heres my newly modded RG8.
> Made the Pick Guard and truss rod cover myself.
> The pickup is a Dimarzio D'activator.
> White knob adds class.
> 
> View attachment 38236



My other guitarist saw this on instagram radomly. I knew it would be in this thread lol.


----------



## Merge

I have a question: I'm looking at putting Dimarzio Ionizers in my RG8. Has anyone out there done this, and if so, was there any routing issues?? I won't be doing it, I'm taking it to a local luthier. How well do the pickups fit in the existing cavities?


----------



## jedimindfrak82

Merge said:


> I have a question: I'm looking at putting Dimarzio Ionizers in my RG8. Has anyone out there done this, and if so, was there any routing issues?? I won't be doing it, I'm taking it to a local luthier. How well do the pickups fit in the existing cavities?



I have em in my white one, they fit in no problem.


----------



## Merge

jedimindfrak82 said:


> I have em in my white one, they fit in no problem.



Very nice!! Did you consider putting the single coil in the middle position?? I've been thinking about it, though I'm not sure yet. Also, did you replace the volume and tone pots??


----------



## jedimindfrak82

Merge said:


> Very nice!! Did you consider putting the single coil in the middle position?? I've been thinking about it, though I'm not sure yet. Also, did you replace the volume and tone pots??



Yup, CTS 500k audio taper volume and tone pots with a vintage .022 Tropical Fish cap, wired 50's style with a five-way switch from my old RG1527... It's so versatile with this set up I wouldn't want the single. The neck in parallel and the #2 "petrucci" split position are awesome.  This set does it all. Now to get some Juggernaut 8's for my other one!


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

@ jedimindfrak82, gold is not my thing, but that looks pretty sweet.


----------



## jedimindfrak82

M3CHK1LLA said:


> @ jedimindfrak82, gold is not my thing, but that looks pretty sweet.



I was going for the JEM aesthetic... Now all I need is a white pearl pickguard and I'll be happy!


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

jedimindfrak82 said:


> I was going for the JEM aesthetic... Now all I need is a white pearl pickguard and I'll be happy!



oh, fo sho...post up a pic while you get it made, and make me one while your at it.


----------



## Ben.Last

White pickups are in. Black/white/black pickguard material is waiting to be cut. Going to get a white knob for the pickup selector, and white knob for the remaining volume knob. 

Question is: what kind of knob? Discuss.


----------



## mnemonic

I think a speed knob would look good


----------



## Dana

heres mine with ionizers and my choice pick guard
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/at...ent.php?attachmentid=38637&stc=1&d=1394335467


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

Dana said:


> heres mine with ionizers and my choice pick guard
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/at...ent.php?attachmentid=38637&stc=1&d=1394335467



that is a sweet pickguard


----------



## Michael T

Dana said:


> heres mine with ionizers and my choice pick guard
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/at...ent.php?attachmentid=38637&stc=1&d=1394335467



Why did you choose to use active pup routes on the pickguard with passive pickups?

Most people have been using the pickguard mod to hide the extra space when installing passives in their RG8.

Reguardless it looks very nice. Nice material choice for the guard.


----------



## Antiproduct

jedimindfrak82 said:


> I have em in my white one, they fit in no problem.



Very nice! How does it look with the black headstock?


----------



## Dana

Michael T said:


> Why did you choose to use active pup routes on the pickguard with passive pickups?
> 
> Most people have been using the pickguard mod to hide the extra space when installing passives in their RG8.
> 
> Reguardless it looks very nice. Nice material choice for the guard.



thanks, i got it from guitar fetish. that place surprises me sometimes with how good some of their products really are.

as far as the pickup route, i wanted to leave my options open in case i ever go to different pickups. also, the pickups had already been installed direct to the body, in which case its necessary to drill out the tapped holes in the pickups. therefor, using the pickganurd as mounting ring would require filling and retapping the holes to accept the machine screws.


----------



## Ben.Last

Sorry that my cell phone camera sucks. 


PAF8 bridge, Ionizer neck, homemade pickguard (it's a bit rough. I was working with a dremel and files). White volume knob and pickup selector nub to come once I get shipping sorted out at my new house.


----------



## DownTuner

Long time lurker here, just registered because I wanted to drop this here:


----------



## mnemonic

Ben.Last said:


> Sorry that my cell phone camera sucks.
> 
> 
> PAF8 bridge, Ionizer neck, homemade pickguard (it's a bit rough. I was working with a dremel and files). White volume knob and pickup selector nub to come once I get shipping sorted out at my new house.
> 
> 
> IMG]http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b35/lern2swim/2014-03-13000743.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> IMG]http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b35/lern2swim/2014-03-13000802.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> IMG]http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b35/lern2swim/2014-03-13000411.jpg[/IMG]



Oh hell yes, thats one mod I was considering adding to mine; a neck singlecoil. Neck singlecoils are so awesome. I don't think it would match with mine so well though, as I left the bridge pickup slot soap-bar shaped. Maybe I'll make a new pickguard one day if I decide to go H/S.

How does the ionizer sound in it?


----------



## Ben.Last

The PAF and Ionizer both sound awesome. I haven't spent a whole lot of time playing with them yet (since I was trying to get the pickguard finished), but I'm really happy with the pairing.


----------



## DownTuner

Here's a few photos of the RG8 I posted a few posts earlier:


----------



## manu80

I dig the barewood back. Looks classy!
Well i might get one.
Options are pearl pg with emg or d activator bridge
Or paine the 2 pus in fluo green and add green knobs...
We'll see


----------



## manu80

I dig the barewood back. Looks classy!
Well i might get one.
Options are pearl pg with emg or d activator bridge
Or paine the 2 pus in fluo green and add green knobs...
We'll see


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

manu80 said:


> I dig the *fauxwood* back. Looks classy!



fixed 


@downtuner, where did you get that vinyl? looks good.


----------



## Vrollin

Its vinyl? No way!


----------



## stem

sorry guys, but thread is toooo BIG for read...
Anyone installed active pickups?


----------



## blojamski

First post here guys!

Yesterday in the shop I installed BKP Juggernauts (#misha) in my RG8, also made some aluminum covers for that side gap. Happy with the look so far, but I might re-design the covers...

Tonight I will string it and wire in a push-pull for coil split and add a new tone pot. 

SUPER STOKED TO HEAR FEEL THESE!!!


----------



## DownTuner

The "wood" is indeed a vinyl sticker, my wife used the same stuff on our kitchen table. 

It's called d-c-fix or something, check their website if there is a list of dealers.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

blojamski said:


> First post here guys!
> 
> Yesterday in the shop I installed BKP Juggernauts (#misha) in my RG8, also made some aluminum covers for that side gap. Happy with the look so far, but I might re-design the covers...
> 
> Tonight I will string it and wire in a push-pull for coil split and add a new tone pot.
> 
> SUPER STOKED TO HEAR FEEL THESE!!!



someone works or has access to a machine shop i see...

...be cool have those anodized in blue or red


----------



## brutalwizard

Missing the goofiest piece to put my guitar back together properly. Didn't know they would fall out. I bagged every piece individualy besides the nut/washer thing for the screws in the neck pocket. Will a quick hardware trip find me a replacement or should i just order an aanj screw set online and hope it fits?


----------



## jedimindfrak82

Frostod said:


> Very nice! How does it look with the black headstock?



Annoying, I hafta paint it white when I get a chance


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

brutalwizard said:


> Missing the goofiest piece to put my guitar back together properly. Didn't know they would fall out. I bagged every piece individualy besides the nut/washer thing for the screws in the neck pocket. Will a quick hardware trip find me a replacement or should i just order an aanj screw set online and hope it fits?



so how did this end up?


----------



## brutalwizard

M3CHK1LLA said:


> so how did this end up?



http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/266878-late-ngd-now-rg8-mod.html#post3982913

Used shorter screws. havent had any issues thought maybe the tension would cause it to never be in tune from useing the wrongs screws but no issues so far.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

^ yeah, i saw that, looks cool...

...add those pics to this thread.


----------



## brutalwizard

M3CHK1LLA said:


> ^ yeah, i saw that, looks cool...
> 
> ...add those pics to this thread.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Here's mine currently with EMG808Xs, and bored out tuners for the 7th and 8th strings (.010-.102 set from Kalium). I'm thinking of sending it off to Marty Bell for some fresh paint that sparkles.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

ThePhilosopher said:


> Here's mine currently with EMG808Xs, and bored out tuners for the 7th and 8th strings (.010-.102 set from Kalium). I'm thinking of sending it off to Marty Bell for some fresh paint that sparkles.



post up pics when you do


----------



## lewis

m4rK said:


> To the bunfather, this paint I found is a near perfect match for the headstock. I was very happy with it.. And CannibalistX, try this minwaw stuff over it. It will black it out fo sho, no hint of gray...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the minwax is pretty thick so you have to try to keep it smooth but it covers well and has been super durable.



I know this is an old post etc but Im getting an RG8 in white and would look to do these same exact mods. Could you maybe post your processes for this?. What exact prep work and method went into spray painting the headstock to match the body?. Sanding, coats, Lacquer etc?


----------



## rippie

Heres mine - loaded with a BKP Painkiller. Also made myself a pickguard with green edges.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

^ that is a great looking pick guard...

...moar pics!


----------



## Merge

Ordered my set of Ionizer pickups on Sunday, should be here by the end of the week!! I'm going to go with the same configuration that Tosin uses. I'll post pics when it's done.


----------



## codyblast

Hey guys, just wondering how so many of you managed to get the fretboard and inlays so evenly dark.

I have the minwax express onyx that M4RK used/recommended, this is what im doing:

1 Razor blade scraped off old finish
2 Clean white T shirt to put on a thick coat of stain
3 Using a clear part of the T shirt to wipe off excess

The fretboard is taking the stain nicely, but the inlays aren't being hidden at all. Like, just as bright as they were before staining. How the hell did you guys managed to cover the inlays? Are you using insanely thick coats or something? Could you describe your process in detail, it would be VERY much appreciated!


----------



## Bassassasin

What do you guys think about the Gibraltar or Thight End/R(when available) for an RG8?
I whould buy mine RG8 the next few weeks for a modding Base (i think about an RGD Shape, other Bridge, eventually a real ebony Fretboard (or i stain the original and replace the ugly dot inlays with wood) and new paint...still thinking about a sparkling white with matching Headstock, like the white Cimmerian from Daemoness


----------



## m4rK

lewis said:


> I know this is an old post etc but Im getting an RG8 in white and would look to do these same exact mods. Could you maybe post your processes for this?. What exact prep work and method went into spray painting the headstock to match the body?. Sanding, coats, Lacquer etc?


I roughed up the original paint with a 0000 steel wool.



Wrapped up the guitar for over spray and taped around the edge of the headstock. I sprayed several coats over a few hours.





 The decal I got online somewhere for cheap. I was gonna clear over the whole thing after the decal but never did. Its held up great.


----------



## m4rK

codyblast said:


> Hey guys, just wondering how so many of you managed to get the fretboard and inlays so evenly dark.
> 
> I have the minwax express onyx that M4RK used/recommended, this is what im doing:
> 
> 1 Razor blade scraped off old finish
> 2 Clean white T shirt to put on a thick coat of stain
> 3 Using a clear part of the T shirt to wipe off excess
> 
> The fretboard is taking the stain nicely, but the inlays aren't being hidden at all. Like, just as bright as they were before staining. How the hell did you guys managed to cover the inlays? Are you using insanely thick coats or something? Could you describe your process in detail, it would be VERY much appreciated!



If I remember I used many many coats to cover. I have since lightly sanded mine with steel wool and done it again because I was getting slight wear on the edges of the neck. Even looking very close right now under the light, i can see the dots slightly because there is no wood grain on them. Its very subtle though.


----------



## Dana

mine http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=39896&stc=1&d=1399213901


----------



## codyblast

Ah yes. The trick is it's not really 'staining' is it. Well it's a stain, but really it's being used as paint since it's put on till completely opaque. Either way mine is done now, thanks! It's a little gunky though, I'm hoping some super fine steel wool will smooth it down a bit and take any spots off, then I'll clear coat it so it never comes off


----------



## shikamaru

Just went through the 71 pages, some pretty cool mods ! I was thinking about getting an RG8 too, would you say mod it to fit an evertune 8 would be reasonable ?  The bridge is going to cost as much as the whole guitar 

Given that Ron Head already did a Kahler and Floyd Rose 8 mod, I wouldnt be surprised if he also tried to do that one


----------



## Ron Head

Nope , dont like the 'concept' of the evertune .., spins in my mind as if it is like some autotune that is used for vocals ; i'm not completely sure but this thing is electronics right ? ( aside from the mechanical adjustments at the bridge )

so neah .., got 2 projects coming/going still : Kahler 9 on the RG9 after summer ( got me the custom Lundgren 9s allready ) and one more closer is my TAM10 getting a golden Floyd 8

and back ontopique , the pickguard - mirror - is almost ready ..., pics soon


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

No, the Evertune is all mechanical.

Also, it isn't like Auto-Tune at all. THIS is Auto-Tune on a guitar.


----------



## Ron Head

thanx HeHas  , seen that one sometime yeah , thought of that one when read bout evertune , mybad ... might wanna look into that then , just to learn ..

it is amazing what technique can do , but i'll stick to 'quality' tuning on my guitars ... i must say i just love those fixed III bridges + locking nuts , and for the trems , had to try those nomatter what , and what better than 'test'it on a budget RG8 ...or 3 sofar hehheh

( to begin with i went for the first with a Kahler because of its locking mode capability ..and then the modding went nuts )


----------



## tmo

Ron Head said:


> it is amazing what technique can do , but i'll stick to 'quality' tuning on my guitars ... i must say i just love those fixed III bridges + locking nuts , and for the trems , had to try those nomatter what , and what better than 'test'it on a budget RG8 ...or 3 sofar hehheh
> 
> ( to begin with i went for the first with a Kahler because of its locking mode capability ..and then the modding went nuts )



As HeHas said before, Evertune is tuning stability by mechanical means and can be adjusted to several levels of play ability. It works almost as a floyd rose, but one per string. The big down side yet (for me, that is) is that they can't replace saddles for graphtech's ghosts...

Are you sure your modding went nuts?... cool and interesting projects you have there.


----------



## shikamaru

haha crazy man ! 

one advantage I can think of with an evertune 8 is the ability to use regular string gauges even for the low F# or whatever you tune it to. I see a lot of people talking about it getting unstable tuning if they get hard into the string, and putting huge string gauges to get proper tension on this string. Doing this has the bad side-effect of raising the inharmonicity of the string too, which is why I didn&#8217;t get an 8-string sooner, I mostly play clean arpeggios or that kind of thing, but I want to get lower than drop A.
I bet evertune bridges can at least slightly compensate for this unstability and allow a similar experience with lighter string gauges. Got this idea when I saw Keith Merrow and Ola Englund videos when they showed the bend stop mode (5:42 to 7:24)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RzoxGBstjsk
also (5:34 to 6:37):
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hW_iiNo2ECE

Not sure this is still relevant to the topic because I feel it can apply to any 8-string guitar with the same scale length (or any guitar tuned that low), though you may be right that locking nut + fx-edge III might help qetting better stability even under harder pick attack.

Oh well, I probably won&#8217;t get the whole thing before several months, but I&#8217;d be glad to be your guinea pig to test that. Just thought it would be a cool mod, and yeah, the RG8 is probably the best candidate to try one of those things 

[EDIT] yeah tmo I remember seeing on evertune site that they had request for piezo equipped evertune bridges, you probably saw that too: http://www.evertune.com/Piezo/


----------



## TremontiFan16

Hey guys!
Thinking of getting an Rg-8!
Few modification questions-
How are the tuners?if they need an upgrade how do you go about getting a upgrade?
Would a hipshot bridge bolt right up?


----------



## BigViolin

IMO the tuners that come with the RG8 are fine, I have no plans of replacing mine.

The hipshot is not a direct replacement as the hole pattern is different. The stock bridge works well and is easy to intonate, tone seems fine to me.

There are pics somewhere in this thread that show guitars with retrofitted hipshots, and at least one poster noted that the hipshot was an upgrade in tone on his guitar.


----------



## tmo

Any mod one does to an RG8 is an upgrade in tone...


----------



## TremontiFan16

BigViolin said:


> IMO the tuners that come with the RG8 are fine, I have no plans of replacing mine.
> 
> The hipshot is not a direct replacement as the hole pattern is different. The stock bridge works well and is easy to intonate, tone seems fine to me.
> 
> There are pics somewhere in this thread that show guitars with retrofitted hipshots, and at least one poster noted that the hipshot was an upgrade in tone on his guitar.



Thanks bud-Helped alot


----------



## Ben.Last

Locking tuners are super helpful for speeding up string changes.


----------



## Santuzzo

sorry if this is somewhat off-topic:

what tuning do you guys use on your RG8s and what string gauges?

Mine came with factory tuning standard F Bb Eb Ab Dd Gb Bb Eb and 009s I think. But for half step down those strings seem too light IMO....


----------



## Ben.Last

I use either .009-.074 or .010-.075 for drop E and it's perfect for me.


----------



## Santuzzo

Ben.Last said:


> I use either .009-.074 or .010-.075 for drop E and it's perfect for me.



Thanks.
Drop E in this case means E B E A D G B E ?


----------



## Ben.Last

Yes


----------



## SwampWhompa

I use regular EB slinkys on the high six and then a 60 for the 7th and 86 for the 8th for drop E and occasionally F standard. I think it's a little tight for my tastes so I might bump down between the 80-84 range to make those bends and hammer-ons a little easier for my fingers.


----------



## vick1000

SD Distortion Soapbars, and Hipshot locking heads are on the way from GC. Already have Graphtech string saver saddles installed. Adding in new DiMarzio 500k pots and a .01uf metal film cap, and a Fender 3way PU selector. Considering boring out the barrel jack route to fit a standard jack and football plate. These barrel jacks always seem to develop shorts.


----------



## Merge

Hey guys, I'm hoping to have my RG8 pickups wired the same way as the TAM10. I'm having trouble finding a wiring diagram for this setup. If any of you have wired your's this way, can you tell me how to do it, or send me the link to a wiring diagram?? Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Merge

Nevermind, I found it.


----------



## VigilSerus

So I'mma contribute to this thread by posting a pickguard template I tried to replicate from Bustaholic (since he disappeared and that was his only post, haha). Since his is a low resolution png, it won't scale to 1 inch very well (or at all). I traced it over to the best of my ability using vector in Photoshop and scaled it using that dinky 1 inch as a reference. I don't have an RG8 but I'm gonna get one hopefully soon, and getting some passives with a pickgaurd to cover the gap is gonna be a top priority for me, so I made this for my future self. But since I can't test it out myself, I leave that to you chaps to help communicate/collaborate with me to get a good, working, and accurate RG8 pickguard template out. It's made in Photoshop, so anyone who has Photoshop can edit the vector file too if they ask for the PSD.


----------



## hatebreedgr

vick1000 said:


> Already have Graphtech string saver saddles installed.



Which size did you order..?


----------



## vick1000

hatebreedgr said:


> Which size did you order..?



Import Strat. 2-1/16" spacing.

Amazon.com: GraphTech PS-8000-00 Electric Guitar String Saver Saddle: Musical Instruments


----------



## bythepainiseetheothers

Kind offtopic question, but how many of you guys use the neck pup, no matter if it's stock or upgraded? 

I'm thinking of getting one DiMarzio and put a pickguard. One pup, one volume control, all fun rite?


----------



## tmo

Curiously, I am using the neck pickup more often than the bridge one... but I am going cleaner in tones...


----------



## vick1000

Hipshot locking tuners, SD Distortions, Graptech SS saddles, DiMarzio speed pots, Fender 3-way. I also took the neck off and cleaned up the pocket, flattened out the lumps.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

^ those are nice.

so im guessing you had a big gap between your neck & pocket also?


----------



## vick1000

M3CHK1LLA said:


> ^ those are nice.
> 
> so im guessing you had a big gap between your neck & pocket also?



Not really, not visible anyway. But I wanted to be sure it was making the best contact in there.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

vick1000 said:


> Not really, not visible anyway. But I wanted to be sure it was making the best contact in there.



good move. if youve read this entire thread, you know several of us had that problem. ive not seen anyone with that prob in a while so im guessing ibanez has been taking care if it since they have had a few returns over it.


----------



## jlowsh

Got my RG8 a few months back and was planning on what to do with it. I had an RGA8 but sold it because the AA battery thing wasn't my cup of tea. 

Anyways, I decided to scratch the gloss finish and get a somewhat M8M look.






Also put on some reflector knobs.






Now I'll get back to the woodshed. 

PS. Seems that I can't get the pictures to show... Here's a link that should work.. 
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157644876080132/


----------



## ThePhilosopher

bythepainiseetheothers said:


> Kind offtopic question, but how many of you guys use the neck pup, no matter if it's stock or upgraded?
> 
> I'm thinking of getting one DiMarzio and put a pickguard. One pup, one volume control, all fun rite?



I use mine often, especially with the e-bow.


----------



## Jake

So mine is here. Obviously the first thing that needs done is a pickup swap. I'm looking at dactivators or ionizers at the moment but the gap bothers me. I believe I read somewhere before that these emg style housings are the right size for the stock active routes.
2-Hole Mount Soapbar Bass Pickup Cover Black (5 String)

if so I will just get the dimarzios and put them in these 

anyone care to help?


----------



## TremontiFan16

Would you guys trade a esp ltd f-50 with an emg 81 for a rg8?
Figured I'd post here rather than make a new thread


----------



## vick1000

TremontiFan16 said:


> Would you guys trade a esp ltd f-50 with an emg 81 for a rg8?
> Figured I'd post here rather than make a new thread


 
Hell yeah, but I don't play 6 strings anymore, so the LTD would just be a wall orniment in my house.


----------



## TremontiFan16

vick1000 said:


> Hell yeah, but I don't play 6 strings anymore, so the LTD would just be a wall orniment in my house.



Considering I have two ec-1000s it really doesn't get played,so why the hell not?
I have never played an 8 before so that should be interesting


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

jlowsh said:


> Got my RG8 a few months back and was planning on what to do with it. I had an RGA8 but sold it because the AA battery thing wasn't my cup of tea.
> 
> Anyways, I decided to scratch the gloss finish and get a somewhat M8M look.










> Also put on some reflector knobs.









> Now I'll get back to the woodshed.
> 
> PS. Seems that I can't get the pictures to show... Here's a link that should work..
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157644876080132/



Here you go, nice job


----------



## shikamaru

very nice finish I like the way it looks !


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

What'd you use to scratch up the paint like that in such a uniform way? I am very tempted to do that to my Squier Jazz V...


----------



## Go To Bed Jessica

I like that look. How does it feel? Have you sanded it back so that it looks scratched but is smooth to the touch or does it feel rough?


----------



## vick1000

Zeno said:


> What'd you use to scratch up the paint like that in such a uniform way? I am very tempted to do that to my Squier Jazz V...



Looks like the Scotchbrite/ Steelwool treatment.


----------



## TerminalFunction

Looks tremendously nice! I'm also interested how you went about doing this. Great job!


----------



## Dead-Pan

Hi Guys,

I have done a bit to my RG8 and thought someone might benefit from my experience so here you go.

I am not concerned with looks so much, mostly sound.

First was to replace the pickups. 

I found a few things to get the best out of the pickups in this guitar, do not use the springs that are under the stock pickups, use foam and fill the space. The empty space and springs cause phase cancelations in the pickups. Removing the tone pot from the circuit is good too as it gives a little more clarity and output, I went a step further and removed the volume pot from the circuit and wired the pickups to the switch only. Making the center position off, this may be too bright for some. Also loosening the truss rod a quarter turn gives the strings more room to vibrate increasing the volume of the guitar and output. This does raise the action some...

Here is my experience with the pickups I tried:

D Activators. Didn't work for me. I have 6 string guitars with blackouts, emgs and lundgrens. The D Activators couldn't keep up, they were too dull not dynamic.

Bare Knuckle Aftermath. Ok pickup but I could only get one sound out of them that was great and it wasn't what I wanted.

Lundgren M8. Perfect, transients and pick attached are exactly what I needed. End of search. Although a little less output and low end compare to my M6.

Bridge:

I didn't really want to replace the bridge and leave the screw hole exposed as others have done so I did some research on saddle material and how they effect the tone. I ended up going with black stainless steel saddles from Hipshot and am super glad I did. They brought out the high end, clarity and resonance nicely. If you are thinking of updating the bridge I highly recommend contacting Hipshot. The saddles are $5 each and fit perfectly to the Ibanez bridge plate. Only one issue with these, the hex screws that raise the saddles off of the bridge plate are half the length of those on the Ibanez saddles, unfortunately the Ibanez screws are a different threading and will not fit. I let Hipshot know and they immediately sent longer screws, awesome! Be sure to mention this when contacting them.

Increasing body resonance:

This is a bit unorthodox but I always felt the guitar did not ring out loud enough and have enough overtones. I had an aluminum $3 flash light next to me so I touched it to the headstock. Wow, really livened the guitar up. Really, try it! I didn't want to tape the flash light to the guitar so I went to Harbor Freight and bought 3 1" C clamps at $1.59 each. Got home and found that clamping 2 of them to the headstock had the best result. Not the best solution but good enough for me. At this point touching the flash light to the body did not have a perceive effect but touching a shielded tweeter to the body was even further toward my goal. I plan to purchase some material to attach to the body but haven't decided what yet. I am thinking a flat aluminum or brass plate or possible a larger C clamp. Not to keen on the C clamp as I imagine it to be bulky. This is all about tone for me though...

String gauge:

Currently I tune to E standard on the 1-6, A on 7 and E on 8. I am using a 70 on the 8 which is a bit loose, 72 would probably be better. 60 on A and standard set of D'Addario 9's for 1-6. I am pretty happy with these gauges and this is probably the cheapest way to string the guitar.


----------



## mnemonic

^^how would you compare the pickups you've tried to the stock pickup? 

I still have the stock bridge pickup in (only bridge pickup + volume knob in a pickguard) and I'm considering switching it out at some point. 

I can get good tones out of the stock pickup, but it is kind of low output, I have to have it cranked quite close to the strings to get a good sound out of it. Maybe a bit boxy and smooth sounding, could do with more clarity and bite/attack.


----------



## Dead-Pan

The stock pickups were not absolutely horrible. If I didn't have experience with other pickups I am sure they would have been ok for me. Doing the other upgrades I mentioned will make the stock pickups much better I am sure. Definitely worth it to try them first before changing pickups as it will save some money and you may really like it the way it is. Unfortunately I changed the pickups first so I can not comment specifically on their performance with the upgrades. I will say that the saddles, pickup hole fill, weighting and truss rod adjustment effect the acoustics of the guitar acoustically (without being plugged in) sending a louder signal to the pickups increasing the output. The saddles will give a bit more clarity bite and attack. Note that the upgrades are cumulative and each adds clarity and bite. I at once re hooked up the volume and tone pots and since unhooked them again. I like it better this way, more power etc...For attack the Lundgrens bring it, the heavier the pick helps too. My wife bought me a pick made from a cymbal for Christmas and it really drove the output up. I since upgraded the saddles (helped with the boxyness as well) and the pick is not necessary.


----------



## mnemonic

I agree the stock pickups aren't as bad as everyone claims, I think its just part of the routine here though, everyone always needs name-brand pickups. 

I have been reading up on saddle materials lately though, I'm considering trying to find some KTS titanium saddles for one of my other guitars, to see how that changes the tone. 

Lundgren has been on my radar as a replacement pickup though, and unless something else really catches my eye, thats probably what I'll eventually go for.


----------



## vick1000

The stock pick ups are Cort bass pick ups, they are horrible for distorted guitar tones, and especially lead work.


----------



## shawnperolis

While I do plan on replacing them, the stock pickups aren't that bad. I use the neck position and a clean tone to play jazzy funky stuff and it usually sounds pretty cool. The bridge for getting a nice distorted tone is where I feel they are lacking.


----------



## shikamaru

well, the neck pickup is ok, really round, and even sounding across the board. But the bridge pickup is the worst pickup I ever had, and I&#8217;m not the kind of guy who puts name-brand pickups in any guitar I own (for instance, I quite like the pickups in my RG1527 while some dislike them). It&#8217;s terribly uneven especially with the treble side, and this is even more noticeable when going up around the 15th fret :s

I plan to put a DiMarzio Ionizer in it, but that beast is expensive. A cheaper alternative would be a cepheus alpha, people seem to like it and it&#8217;s cheaper, do you know other cheap 8-string pickups that would be an upgrade to the stock pickups ? Otherwise I guess it might not be too hard to find a set of used cepheus around here ?


----------



## Hybrid138

Dead-Pan said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> String gauge:
> 
> Currently I tune to E standard on the 1-6, A on 7 and E on 8. I am using a 70 on the 8 which is a bit loose, 72 would probably be better. 60 on A and standard set of D'Addario 9's for 1-6. I am pretty happy with these gauges and this is probably the cheapest way to string the guitar.



Wow 70?! I'm on .86 and just starting to think I've found a good E string. Do you alter your technique or have high action?


----------



## Dead-Pan

I am generally a light player and don't hit the strings hard unless it's for dynamic reasons. A lot of the time I pick closer to the bridge to get the pop out of the strings. Just my style of playing I suppose. I tried a 74 at one point which felt like picking a braided wire so I went back to 70. Need to get some 72's to try. Of course it's all personal preference.


----------



## ite89

Hey guys, I remember someone swapping out the bridge for a hipshot. How did you go about doing it?


----------



## bigfoot200

shawnperolis said:


> While I do plan on replacing them, the stock pickups aren't that bad. I use the neck position and a clean tone to play jazzy funky stuff and it usually sounds pretty cool. The bridge for getting a nice distorted tone is where I feel they are lacking.



agree with you lot about the distorted tones. i got my rg8 a week ago and they aren't great. i did some reading and removed the wire that goes from the volume to the tone pot, and it made a fair difference to the sound when using distortion. it's still got the same gruff voice (not my preference - want something more contemporary), but the top has really opened up, and i mean the top of bass notes. much more pop and click, better definition and better pick response, it's not a massive difference because the voicing is the same, but it sounds loads better than before imo


----------



## bigfoot200

hey, i've read the first 20 pages but it's mostly about scratchplates and pickups. looked around on the internet loads and can't find any solid recommendations (without me having to measure everything up - i'm a noob to mods and would appreciate some help! so far i've been ok with a bit of soldering & pickup swapping, scratch plates on strats, but never touched hardware and never drilled a guitar before!!)

can anyone recommend some nice plain cosmo black non-locking tuners that will slot straight into my new rg8? gotoh should be ok right? i live in the UK but any recommendations would be amazing 

it stays in tune ok, but they feel a bit loose when turning (not a problem just fussy), and i love the look of cosmo black and intend on replacing the saddles to match (also, any recommendations?)


----------



## bigfoot200

I've seen some chrome Gotoh non-locking tuners I like the look of, the shop said they would do me a 4x4 deal.

Gotoh 301 Series 3 Aside

Anyone know if they'd be a direct fit? Or if not - how do I go about measuring and what tools would I need to get it accurate?

Cheers!


----------



## vick1000

bigfoot200 said:


> I've seen some chrome Gotoh non-locking tuners I like the look of, the shop said they would do me a 4x4 deal.
> 
> Gotoh 301 Series 3 Aside
> 
> Anyone know if they'd be a direct fit? Or if not - how do I go about measuring and what tools would I need to get it accurate?
> 
> Cheers!



Those will fit, but you will need to dril a hole for the screw, and you need a good drill bit, becasue that wood is freaking solid. I burned up a few bits by the time I did all eight on mine. And make sure you drill them just a hair smaller than the screw, or you will strip the head out on the screw trying to get them in. I would suggest a tap if you have one, just to be safe. I am serious, the wood is almost like metal on mine, I don't know where they found the stuff.

If your stock ones feel a little loose, just tighten the screw on the end of the knob a little, they should tighten up.


----------



## bigfoot200

vick1000 said:


> Those will fit, but you will need to dril a hole for the screw, and you need a good drill bit, becasue that wood is freaking solid. I burned up a few bits by the time I did all eight on mine. And make sure you drill them just a hair smaller than the screw, or you will strip the head out on the screw trying to get them in. I would suggest a tap if you have one, just to be safe. I am serious, the wood is almost like metal on mine, I don't know where they found the stuff.
> 
> If your stock ones feel a little loose, just tighten the screw on the end of the knob a little, they should tighten up.



Hey mate thanks so much.

It's good to know it shouldn't be too hard to do myself. I might give it a while until I can afford better pickups.


----------



## stuglue

Hi, can someone provide me with the nut dimensions for the RG8.
overall width and spacing between each string, thanks


----------



## mnemonic

stuglue said:


> Hi, can someone provide me with the nut dimensions for the RG8.
> overall width and spacing between each string, thanks



Width of entire nut from end-to-end is 54mm, string spacing is 7mm, same for every string.


----------



## stuglue

Thanks for that


----------



## TremontiFan16

Well got to play my first RG8 yesterday,very cool guitar.I played a bunch of ibbys and it turns out the only ones I jive with are 7/8s 
It was super solid feeling,the had an overall well built vibe to it.It may have been setup issues,but off the wall it played better than the used 7620 1998 MIJ they had
Pickups weren't the best,but I still had tons of fun jamming to the one deftones 8 riff I can remember off the top of my head


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS

Who wants to trade me one of these badass 8s for an Ibby RG450M?
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/273059-ngd-ibanez-rg450m.html#post4082732


----------



## redlol

Who has experience applying waterslide decals to finished guitar bodies? I have an RG8 coming tomorrow, and a great graphic for a decal for the body. Is this even a good idea? What can I do to make it permanent?


----------



## vick1000

redlol said:


> Who has experience applying waterslide decals to finished guitar bodies? I have an RG8 coming tomorrow, and a great graphic for a decal for the body. Is this even a good idea? What can I do to make it permanent?



I would count on a refinish. Scuff up the whole body with #0000 steel wool, clean it real good with naptha or alchohol, put the decal on, let it dry for about 6 hours or use a blow dryer for a few minutes. Then clear coat the whole thing several times, and polish it if you need a factory type gloss.


----------



## redlol

vick1000 said:


> I would count on a refinish. Scuff up the whole body with #0000 steel wool, clean it real good with naptha or alchohol, put the decal on, let it dry for about 6 hours or use a blow dryer for a few minutes. Then clear coat the whole thing several times, and polish it if you need a factory type gloss.



Hmm well iit came this morning woke up n there she was. No pics yet its just a black rg8. 

Im going to paint the pickup covers switch knob and truss rod cover white, get some white knobs and try and find a place to print my decal. So you're saying id have to refinish it? Or could a decal onto the existing finish be ok and refinishing is just the ideal way of doing it? I saw some videos on youtube of people doing it it seemed pretty solid to me.


----------



## vick1000

redlol said:


> Hmm well iit came this morning woke up n there she was. No pics yet its just a black rg8.
> 
> Im going to paint the pickup covers switch knob and truss rod cover white, get some white knobs and try and find a place to print my decal. So you're saying id have to refinish it? Or could a decal onto the existing finish be ok and refinishing is just the ideal way of doing it? I saw some videos on youtube of people doing it it seemed pretty solid to me.



Well, if you want to protect the decal from wear/ damage, then you would have to put clear coat over it. If you want it to look professional, that means clear coating the entire body.


----------



## redlol

vick1000 said:


> Well, if you want to protect the decal from wear/ damage, then you would have to put clear coat over it. If you want it to look professional, that means clear coating the entire body.



I gotcha. That's a little much for right now to be honest, so I think what I'm going to do is get the decal made, get 2-3 identical ones. I've read that clear coating the actual decal protects it pretty good, so I'll do that with one of em and put it on, see how it looks and feels on the guitar. I'm doing the truss rod cover and pickup covers in white right now.


----------



## redlol

View image: 20140627 201838

^Ok here's what it looks like so far.^ I sprayed the pickups and the truss rod cover white. I'll probably end up with a legit white truss rod cover eventually but this will do for now, and the pickups gonna get swapped out eventually too but I HAD to do something to it. I'm gonna pick up some white strat knobs too, black numbers not the gold numbered ones. 

Here's what it could look like, I'm starting to think white ionizers would be the choice for replacement pickups I'm not looking for insane heavy tones, more for versatility especially with cleaner tones. And I think 2 big white rectangles are a little too hard on the eye aesthetically speaking here.. Could just be my terrible Adobe skills though. 

View image: guitar mockup1

And I'm thinking some kind of white accent on the headstock perhaps. Pearloid locking tuners anyone?

Would be sick to get some white powder coated screws and such...


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS

so i may be getting an RG8 soon and im already planning mods. i will obviously change the pups among other things. choice of pickups with soapbar housings is pathetic and expensive. so i had a thought. why cant i get a set of dimarzio Dactivators, remove the pole screws, gut the stock Ibby housings, drill holes for the screws, and mount the housing over the Dimarzio and insert the screws back so the are above the housing. my theory anyway. 

anyone here try this? results?

i should explain i ask because my OCD will not allow me to just drop in the Dimarzio as is, and im too poor to buy BKPs. i want to have the same size housing in there


----------



## redlol

METAL_WIZARD said:


> so i may be getting an RG8 soon and im already planning mods. i will obviously change the pups among other things. choice of pickups with soapbar housings is pathetic and expensive. so i had a thought. why cant i get a set of dimarzio Dactivators, remove the pole screws, gut the stock Ibby housings, drill holes for the screws, and mount the housing over the Dimarzio and insert the screws back so the are above the housing. my theory anyway.
> 
> anyone here try this? results?



I would guess that the ibanez stock pups are glued to the covers much like the EMG covers are. But you can try!


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS

redlol said:


> I would guess that the ibanez stock pups are glued to the covers much like the EMG covers are. But you can try!



i could also buy new housings. but the key question is will the Dimarzios fit in the housing? can i take the pole screws out without damaging it?


----------



## Deadnightshade

As far as I know it's not really possible to just remove the case. Also keep in mind that the plastic covers (I think there's only one source right now just forget the shop's name) need slight sanding from the inside in order to fit the dimarzios.

If you're not in a total facelift mood, I'd say leave the gap, or stuff it with foam.


----------



## Alfrer

You guys know where I can get some inlay stickers for a rg8? Just saw some for a 6 string

Edit: I'm looking for some bar blocks (like Tosin meh...)


----------



## vick1000

METAL_WIZARD said:


> so i may be getting an RG8 soon and im already planning mods. i will obviously change the pups among other things. choice of pickups with soapbar housings is pathetic and expensive. so i had a thought. why cant i get a set of dimarzio Dactivators, remove the pole screws, gut the stock Ibby housings, drill holes for the screws, and mount the housing over the Dimarzio and insert the screws back so the are above the housing. my theory anyway.
> 
> anyone here try this? results?
> 
> i should explain i ask because my OCD will not allow me to just drop in the Dimarzio as is, and im too poor to buy BKPs. i want to have the same size housing in there



You cannot use th covers that come with the guitar, they are epoxied.

You need to order the active bass covers....

2-Hole Mount Soapbar Bass Pickup Cover Black (5 String)

You will have to either remove some material from the long edges of the pick up bobbins, or the inside of the pick up covers. 

When I put a D'activtor in mine, I just used a dremel and the sanding drum, to remove about a 1/16" from the interior of the covers on each side, all the way to the top. Then used a piece of 80 grit paper layed flat on a table, and sanded down the bottom of the cover so the pick up went all the way in flush with the top. Be real careful if you use a Dremel or similar, you can melt the plastic, so go slow and let it cool between passes.

It was still a tight fit in the routes, you kind of have to put one end in first, and wedge the rest of the pick up into the cavity on the guitar. You will want to get some weather stripping to, the 1/4" thickness should be fine, just stack it if it's not high enough. Stick it to the underside of the pick up.

Be careful when removing and tightening the screws, the heads will strip easy if you don't have the right tip on your Phillips head.


----------



## vick1000

Alfrer said:


> You guys know where I can get some inlay stickers for a rg8? Just saw some for a 6 string
> 
> Edit: I'm looking for some bar blocks (like Tosin meh...)


 
Jazz Bass Block Black Pearl Fret Markers Inlay Sticker for 5 Strings Bass | eBay

Check the measurments.


----------



## Deadnightshade

Alfrer said:


> You guys know where I can get some inlay stickers for a rg8? Just saw some for a 6 string
> 
> Edit: I'm looking for some bar blocks (like Tosin meh...)





vick1000 said:


> Jazz Bass Block Black Pearl Fret Markers Inlay Sticker for 5 Strings Bass | eBay
> 
> Check the measurments.



I've used those. I strongly recommend using the biggest one as the third inlay, and ditch the first fret altogether. Also, you may need to combine 2 stickers together for the 12th and 24th fret.


----------



## stuglue

Has anyone tried installing Vanson locking tuners on an rg8?


----------



## DarthHuzeCZ

stuglue said:


> Has anyone tried installing Vanson locking tuners on an rg8?



I think someone did that a few pages ago, but I'm not really sure


----------



## setsuna7

Made a Faux pickguard for Iron Label 8 from laminated A4 papers. Intended as template for whenever I can find a suitable material to make a real one.


----------



## redlol

I gotta say, I am REALLY liking the look of these black RG8s with white pickguards.

Setsuna, I reckon a 3 ply white black white would look sick on that. Have you thought of going so far as to color the 'EMG' logo's white as well? 

It would be awesome if SOMEONE could upload a scan of the template they used for their pickguard... *HINT HINT!*


----------



## setsuna7

redlol said:


> I gotta say, I am REALLY liking the look of these black RG8s with white pickguards.
> 
> Setsuna, I reckon a 3 ply white black white would look sick on that. Have you thought of going so far as to color the 'EMG' logo's white as well?
> 
> It would be awesome if SOMEONE could upload a scan of the template they used for their pickguard... *HINT HINT!*




No. I did not color those EMGs... those are still 808s.. just the lighting.. I'm scouring eBay for pickguard materials as we speak...


----------



## redlol

setsuna7 said:


> No. I did not color those EMGs... those are still 808s.. just the lighting.. I'm scouring eBay for pickguard materials as we speak...



No I meant you ought to try and color the logo white it would be a really cool little touch I reckon.

I found 2 templates in the mid 60s pagewise on here.. so NVM about my question there lol

the one pickup design looks so very tempting but I know I'll want a neck pickup... Or i could just have a splitter switch to make it a single coil.... I could make the selector switch go- full bridge, single bridge, off. that might be fun. å


----------



## Alfrer

Do you guys know which lace aluma deathbar pickup size I should get for a rg8? 4"?


----------



## vick1000

Alfrer said:


> Do you guys know which lace aluma deathbar pickup size I should get for a rg8? 4"?



Yep, 4". Don't forget to get some 250K or 300K pots, a .010uf cap, and a better switch. You could even go super 5 way, and have all kinds of fun with a pair of Lace bar Pups, X-bar in the neck, Deathbar in the bridge. The Alumitones sound awesome split, and you don't lose any output.


----------



## Alfrer

vick1000 said:


> Yep, 4". Don't forget to get some 250K or 300K pots, a .010uf cap, and a better switch. You could even go super 5 way, and have all kinds of fun with a pair of Lace bar Pups, X-bar in the neck, Deathbar in the bridge. The Alumitones sound awesome split, and you don't lose any output.



Right now I just ordered a death bar (money is a bitch), should I still go for the other pots? And whats a .010uf cap? And why a better switch (what would be better?) and other pots? I feel a bit ashamed to ask this.


----------



## setsuna7

redlol said:


> No I meant you ought to try and color the logo white it would be a really cool little touch I reckon.
> 
> I found 2 templates in the mid 60s pagewise on here.. so NVM about my question there lol
> 
> the one pickup design looks so very tempting but I know I'll want a neck pickup... Or i could just have a splitter switch to make it a single coil.... I could make the selector switch go- full bridge, single bridge, off. that might be fun. å




https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B-4kWOu7A_feNFFBN3RGcGJvWHc/edit


----------



## redlol

Guys would I need new pots if I went D-activator for bridge and Ionizer single for neck? I'm going to have a play with those pickguard templates and try and make a single coil neck pup version. Also, I see the middle ionizer is labelled as a humbucker everywhere I see it... Anyone know what's up with that?


----------



## vick1000

I would replace the pots no matter what pups you go with, even the stocks. The cheapo stock pots are junk, and the switch could be better. Just be aware, any standard high quality pot, will requier wider holes to go through, no big deal with a Dremel (or files) and a steady hand.

For the Lace Alumintones, they (Lace) recommend 250K pots, because the standard 500K for humbuckers is going to be way too bright. You can always try them with what's in there now, no harm done. You may dig it, you can always replace them later just as easy.

A .010uf capacitor on the tone pot makes it more usable, especially on an 8 string, or really low tuned guitar. It rolles of less highs when all the way down, and still provides a nice mid spike before the highs are grounded. The standard is usually .022uf, and makes the bottom half of the tone knob just about usless for anything, unless you just want you tone to be mush.


----------



## edfletch

Just bought an RG8 in White. Waiting for it to come in the mail. Got a D Activator and an Ionizer to replace stock pups. After seeing all the different mods, I have a few ideas now on my own. Can't wait for it to be here so I can start working on it.


----------



## tmo

redlol said:


> Guys would I need new pots if I went D-activator for bridge and Ionizer single for neck? I'm going to have a play with those pickguard templates and try and make a single coil neck pup version. Also, I see the middle ionizer is labelled as a humbucker everywhere I see it... Anyone know what's up with that?



You won't need new pots for those pickups. About the Ionizer single, I don't know but it could be a stacked humbucker (one coil on top of other instead of side by side)...

Why don't you try coil split for the neck humbucker? More sound options...


----------



## gunslingerjh

It's finally ready!







Mods: 

- Blue-Cyan refinish
- D-Activator 8 PU's (white)
- Hipshot Grip-Lock open gear tuners
- DR Strings TF8-11


----------



## redlol

tmo said:


> You won't need new pots for those pickups. About the Ionizer single, I don't know but it could be a stacked humbucker (one coil on top of other instead of side by side)...
> 
> Why don't you try coil split for the neck humbucker? More sound options...



I thought of that but I really like the idea of a singlecoil sized pup in the neck I love singles in the neck for cleans. Also if it does turn out to be a humbucker I can just tap that..I think I'll shell out a little extra for the white with black pole pieces models too. White/black/white 3 ply pickguard, with white pickups/black pole pieces= classy looking guitar. D-activator and ionizer single coil to be precise. I may end up putting the black knobs back on even for the contrast against the pickguard. HURRY UP PAY DAY XD


----------



## redlol

gunslingerjh said:


> It's finally ready!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mods:
> 
> - Blue-Cyan refinish
> - D-Activator 8 PU's (white)
> - Hipshot Grip-Lock open gear tuners
> - DR Strings TF8-11



And this looks sickening dude. I like it a lot well done on the refinish there's not enough blue guitars out there! May I suggest white knobs and painting the truss rod cover white? That would totally set it off man


----------



## Ben.Last

redlol said:


> I thought of that but I really like the idea of a singlecoil sized pup in the neck I love singles in the neck for cleans. Also if it does turn out to be a humbucker I can just tap that..I think I'll shell out a little extra for the white with black pole pieces models too. White/black/white 3 ply pickguard, with white pickups/black pole pieces= classy looking guitar. D-activator and ionizer single coil to be precise. I may end up putting the black knobs back on even for the contrast against the pickguard. HURRY UP PAY DAY XD



So you're planning something similar to mine, but with a w/b/w pickguard instead of b/w/b. 

I replaced my volume pot and left out the tone. I do not remember specifically which pot I bought, but it was from Stew Mac. Since you are putting on a pickguard, get the pot with the longer post.


----------



## redlol

Ben.Last said:


> So you're planning something similar to mine, but with a w/b/w pickguard instead of b/w/b.
> 
> I replaced my volume pot and left out the tone. I do not remember specifically which pot I bought, but it was from Stew Mac. Since you are putting on a pickguard, get the pot with the longer post.



That's exactly where I'm getting mine from! I take it you have a white RG8? I'm thinking I my get rid of the tone and move the volume to where the tone is my hand tends to knock it and slowly lower the volume a little bit with each note I play especially on the higher strings. I anchor my pinkie on the edge of the bridge pickup; tucking my fingers feels odd but I may have to adapt to this for the 8 string, anchoring worked fine on the 6 and 7 but the 8 just has too much distance to travel from top to bottom strings..


You guys migt be right though I may have to go for the ionizer hb neck with a D-activator bridge I did a little mockup and the single coil doesn't look quite right unless I use a tele pickguard and I don't really like the look of that for this guitar.


----------



## Ben.Last

redlol said:


> That's exactly where I'm getting mine from! I take it you have a white RG8?



Nope. Black There's photos a few pages back.


----------



## Deadnightshade

gunslingerjh said:


> It's finally ready!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mods:
> 
> - Blue-Cyan refinish
> - D-Activator 8 PU's (white)
> - Hipshot Grip-Lock open gear tuners
> - DR Strings TF8-11




That looks bitchin' good! I generally don't mind the gaps from the larger soapbar routes, but if I were you, I'd add some wood to make it a tighter fit, since you painted it a solid colour anyway.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

gunslingerjh said:


> It's finally ready!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mods:
> 
> - Blue-Cyan refinish
> - D-Activator 8 PU's (white)
> - Hipshot Grip-Lock open gear tuners
> - DR Strings TF8-11



i have 2 cars this color...

...funny, but i never though about it being a color for a guitar. very nice


----------



## codyblast

Haven't taken any good photos but:










Mods:
Matte headstock
Partial fretboard scallop
Sperzel trim-lok tuners
nazgul / sentient pickups
Filled active routes to snug up with the passive pickups
Filled tone and pickup select controls
Push/pull volume / pickup selector
Ebonized fretboard
Changed strap button location to back of horn
Flush mount dunlop strap locks
Hipshot bridge
Carved back of lower horn
Stained body
Luminlay side markers
Glow in the dark 12th fret dots
Filled original jack and drilled recessed angle jack


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

^ some nice mods man...


----------



## vick1000

codyblast said:


> Haven't taken any good photos but:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mods:
> Matte headstock
> Partial fretboard scallop
> Sperzel trim-lok tuners
> nazgul / sentient pickups
> Filled active routes to snug up with the passive pickups
> Filled tone and pickup select controls
> Push/pull volume / pickup selector
> Ebonized fretboard
> Changed strap button location to back of horn
> Flush mount dunlop strap locks
> Hipshot bridge
> Carved back of lower horn
> Stained body
> Luminlay side markers
> Glow in the dark 12th fret dots
> Filled original jack and drilled recessed angle jack



Ebony stain and Tru-oil? Or Minwax Express Color, and wipe on poly? Or other? What did you use to fill the pup and jack routes? This is one of the better mods I have seen,


----------



## codyblast

vick1000 said:


> Ebony stain and Tru-oil? Or Minwax Express Color, and wipe on poly? Or other? What did you use to fill the pup and jack routes? This is one of the better mods I have seen,



I used minwax stainable wood filler for the control holes.
For the pickup routes, I sawed and sanded pieces of oak dowel to be the rectangular shape needed to meet the inner corners of where the bobbin and tab meet on the pickup, then took the pickups out and used the same filler to create a big mess around then which I then filed to shape.

I stained the body originally with oil based minwax ebony, but the surface sealed too fast and didn't take enough stain even at only 150 grit and I didn't want to spend forever leveling out poly coats, so I just re sanded and used minwax express ebony which I wish I used the first time. If anyone wants to stain a guitar quick and easy, I can't recommend this stuff enough. You just rub it in, then paper towel off any excess immediately and do a second coat after a few hours. 

I used minwax water based wipe on satin poly. It wasn't very satin so I used fine abrasive to lightly take some gloss off it.

Thanks! I took a lot of time on it rather than rushing which I think really shows. There's a lot of small imperfections close up, but for my first real guitar mods I'm pretty proud of how it went!


----------



## redlol

How are you liking the pickups bro? I'm trying to decide what I wanna swap mine out for


----------



## zombieritual

codyblast said:


> Luminlay side markers



DUDE that looks awesome! did you just drill the old side markers out to install the luminlay ones? i've been thinking about doing that for awhile actually


----------



## Alfrer

vick1000 said:


> I would replace the pots no matter what pups you go with, even the stocks. The cheapo stock pots are junk, and the switch could be better. Just be aware, any standard high quality pot, will requier wider holes to go through, no big deal with a Dremel (or files) and a steady hand.
> 
> For the Lace Alumintones, they (Lace) recommend 250K pots, because the standard 500K for humbuckers is going to be way too bright. You can always try them with what's in there now, no harm done. You may dig it, you can always replace them later just as easy.
> 
> A .010uf capacitor on the tone pot makes it more usable, especially on an 8 string, or really low tuned guitar. It rolles of less highs when all the way down, and still provides a nice mid spike before the highs are grounded. The standard is usually .022uf, and makes the bottom half of the tone knob just about usless for anything, unless you just want you tone to be mush.



I talked to a guitar tech and he told me that the stock pots are 250k?!
He also said that the installation would cost something about 100bucks, soo...meh. I'll do it by my own. 

Can you guys tell me how to wire this? Replaycing a PU is easy, that is no problem for me. But all that cap and switch thing? I hope you guys can help


----------



## vick1000

codyblast said:


> I used minwax stainable wood filler for the control holes.
> For the pickup routes, I sawed and sanded pieces of oak dowel to be the rectangular shape needed to meet the inner corners of where the bobbin and tab meet on the pickup, then took the pickups out and used the same filler to create a big mess around then which I then filed to shape.
> 
> I stained the body originally with oil based minwax ebony, but the surface sealed too fast and didn't take enough stain even at only 150 grit and I didn't want to spend forever leveling out poly coats, so I just re sanded and used minwax express ebony which I wish I used the first time. If anyone wants to stain a guitar quick and easy, I can't recommend this stuff enough. You just rub it in, then paper towel off any excess immediately and do a second coat after a few hours.
> 
> I used minwax water based wipe on satin poly. It wasn't very satin so I used fine abrasive to lightly take some gloss off it.
> 
> Thanks! I took a lot of time on it rather than rushing which I think really shows. There's a lot of small imperfections close up, but for my first real guitar mods I'm pretty proud of how it went!


 
Yeah, I have used the MInwax Express Color on lots of stuff, it's very cool. It has some polymer in it too, so it seals and protects. What I did not realize, is the Minwax Ebony Stain that you are talking about, also seals, so you have to practically submerge the piece in it, before it dries, or it won't get much darker. 

Another thing, is Ibanez put TONS of non-stainable filler on there bodies, and that's probably what you ran into trying to darken the wood. You literally have to use 60 grit and a disc sander to get all the filler off, and get to bare wood. You end up removing about 1/16 an inch if material when you done, so it lowers your bridge and your cavity cover are not flush anymore.


----------



## vick1000

Alfrer said:


> I talked to a guitar tech and he told me that the stock pots are 250k?!
> He also said that the installation would cost something about 100bucks, soo...meh. I'll do it by my own.
> 
> Can you guys tell me how to wire this? Replaycing a PU is easy, that is no problem for me. But all that cap and switch thing? I hope you guys can help



How does he know they are 250K?

You just need a diagram, and some soldering skills. If you let me know how you want everything configured (i.e. 1 tone/1 vol/ 3 way), I will find one for you.

Here's a tip for you though: Most people solder all the ground leads to the back of the volume pot. This can require a lot of heat, and can damage the pots internals. I just leave about an extra inch on all my ground leads, and solder them all together at the ends, then tape or heat shrink the mass. This also eliminates any chance of a ground loop.


----------



## codyblast

vick1000 said:


> Yeah, I have used the MInwax Express Color on lots of stuff, it's very cool. It has some polymer in it too, so it seals and protects. What I did not realize, is the Minwax Ebony Stain that you are talking about, also seals, so you have to practically submerge the piece in it, before it dries, or it won't get much darker.
> 
> Another thing, is Ibanez put TONS of non-stainable filler on there bodies, and that's probably what you ran into trying to darken the wood. You literally have to use 60 grit and a disc sander to get all the filler off, and get to bare wood. You end up removing about 1/16 an inch if material when you done, so it lowers your bridge and your cavity cover are not flush anymore.



Yeah I got all the sealer off man, took forever using 40 grit and an orbital sander going full blast for a good couple hours. The problem is most stains available at hardware stores are mainly for floors, so you gotta get some furniture stuff which is designed to be more DIY and user friendly


----------



## edfletch

Aside from drilling out my tuning peg, is there anywhere I can get a single tuning peg that will fit .090 string gauges? I really do not need a full set since the only string that is bigger is the low E.


----------



## redlol

just unwind the string it takes a while but it works fine


----------



## AbsentCurtis

I finally got the stickers to make a PG8!


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

^ haha...cool.

what did you end up doing to the volume & tone?


----------



## vick1000

edfletch said:


> Aside from drilling out my tuning peg, is there anywhere I can get a single tuning peg that will fit .090 string gauges? I really do not need a full set since the only string that is bigger is the low E.



Just drill it or file it, you don't have to remove much.


----------



## AbsentCurtis

M3CHK1LLA said:


> ^ haha...cool.
> 
> what did you end up doing to the volume & tone?



I just removed the tone pot and replaced it with a killswitch and replaced the vol knob with a speed knob.


----------



## zombieritual

just did this today, definitely makes it almost look like a real guitar! haha it's just vinyl wrap from rvinyl.com it was really easy to put on, and also to peel off and reapply in case air bubbles happened. now i can look like i'm one of the cool kids! until they look at it up close lol i tried shaving off the corners to do a slight faux binding but some parts aren't as straight as i'd like them to be. initially i was only going to do the top, but then i figured i might as well do the sides too, and then when i was trimming the sides i accidentally trimmed some of the top off. i then though about going to the auto parts store and getting some pinstripe tape, but i'm lazy and broke so i improvised. it'll look good in videos and on stage at least, so that's cool.






here's a closer-up shot of the body:




the pickups i decided to do after i cut out the wrap from the hole for the bridge pickup, because i had just gone around the edges and the rest was still totally fine. kind of a pain in the ass taking all of the pickup screws out and cutting out all the holes and putting them back in, but i figured it was easier that trying to put the wrap on with them still in.

closeup of the headstock:




i thought about doing a faux binding around the head too, but then i decided against it. i had the ibanez sticker from sometime last year when i had initially wanted to do this but didn't have the case for the wrap. i got it from guitarvinyl.com and then cut the swoosh parts off. i also got some pgm f-hole stickers too, but i can only find the right side at the moment so it might be awhile before those go on haha


----------



## vick1000

^Cool, what did you use on the fretboard?


----------



## MethDetal

looks like an ibanez carvin hybrid  but sexy as hell all the same


----------



## zombieritual

vick1000 said:


> ^Cool, what did you use on the fretboard?


 
the minwax express ebony



MethDetal said:


> looks like an ibanez carvin hybrid  but sexy as hell all the same



yeah, for way cheaper haha it was under $30 and took a few hours. i mean it's still a $400 guitar with nice pickups, i'd kill for a carvin.


----------



## K3V1N SHR3DZ

I put an 81-8 / 60-8 set in mine last week. I'm normally a DiMarzio guy, but these EMGs made the D Activator and Ionizer sound like dog turds in comparison.
Perfect cleans, awesome liquid leads from the neck pickup. Epic crunch and clarity from the bridge. I understand now why the 81-60 combo is so popular. 
Beware of the fretboard hanging over and interfering with the neck pocket. I had a really hard time getting the 60-8 in there. Also, keep the springs and foam and use them on any pickup you put in the RG8. THOSE ROUTES ARE DEEP!


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Zombieritual: add binding all the way around. (If you can find something that looks like faux natural wood binding for the body and headstock, that would be sweet.)


----------



## redlol

I decided what I'm going to do to my RG8 and that is...

1 Ionizer Bridge pickup
No neck pickup
White pickguard and truss rod cover (a new truss rod cover)
2 way switch to split the bridge pickup
EDIT-No tone pot, new volume pot relocated to tone pot position

Also going to get the frets polished and dressed nicely and the whole thing set up perfectly by a professional... All in one fell swoop.


----------



## edfletch

Here are my RG8 mods so far. 

- D Activator and Ionizer pickups

- Two color binding around body and headstock

- refinished headstock with custom made logo

- drilled out tuning peg for .090g string

- ebony knobs w/ black switch cover

Looking to do some more mods, just dont know what else to do.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

^ that turned out nice...

...do you have any sound clips of those p/u's you can post?


----------



## edfletch

M3CHK1LLA said:


> ^ that turned out nice...
> 
> ...do you have any sound clips of those p/u's you can post?



Ill upload a small clip tonight after work.


----------



## lewis

edfletch said:


> Here are my RG8 mods so far.
> 
> - D Activator and Ionizer pickups
> 
> - Two color binding around body and headstock
> 
> - refinished headstock with custom made logo
> 
> - drilled out tuning peg for .090g string
> 
> - ebony knobs w/ black switch cover
> 
> Looking to do some more mods, just dont know what else to do.



What was your headstock colour match process dude?. Looks great


----------



## ThePhilosopher

I'm definitely redoing my RG8 in this teal + gold metallic top coat - I'm wondering if I should spray the EMGs as well. The color to the right of the frame on the form:


----------



## edfletch

lewis said:


> What was your headstock colour match process dude?. Looks great



Thanks! I honestly just matched the color of the headstock to the binding color by eye before I put it all together. I wasn't going for a specific shade of gray, so it made it easier to pick whatever I wanted.


----------



## edfletch

Here is a small clip of the new guitar and tone with the new pickups. Not a final mix, but these riffs will be used for my bands new EP.

https://db.tt/Q4NLcfz4


----------



## redlol

Thats ....ing heavy dude I love it


----------



## Deadnightshade

I know this belongs in another subforum, but I figured I might get a bit more attention here, since it's a mod thread.

Does anybody know if the truss rod nut is replaceable? 

Mine was stripped from the get-go, but I was stupid enough to start mods before making the first truss rod adjustment, so the warranty is voided. I intend to order a gripper truss rod wrench ( STEWMAC.COM - Gripper Truss Rod Wrenches ) and see if it works for me. 

I measured the allen key provided and it looks like I need the 4mm one, am I right? Also, if the nut is replaceable, can someone point me to a replacement?


----------



## Alfrer

Do you guys think a .80 gauge would fit for a drop e tuning or shall I go for a .90?


----------



## Deadnightshade

Alfrer said:


> Do you guys think a .80 gauge would fit for a drop e tuning or shall I go for a .90?



If you have a light to medium picking hand yes. Anything more than medium pick attack go for a 90 . Personally I use a 90. The tone isn't great, inharmonicity and all, but the tension feels good. At least that's according to my experience.


----------



## Alfrer

Deadnightshade said:


> If you have a light to medium picking hand yes. Anything more than medium pick attack go for a 90 . Personally I use a 90. The tone isn't great, inharmonicity and all, but the tension feels good. At least that's according to my experience.



Btw, is it legit to use a 90. from a bass string set?


----------



## Deadnightshade

Alfrer said:


> Btw, is it legit to use a 90. from a bass string set?



Typical bass strings have different core and winding method compared to guitar strings. The only exceptions are Elixir and Circle K (Kalium) strings. You will get a different tone. Some people like it, but the majority picks guitar strings any day (personally I've never tried bass strings).


----------



## vick1000

Alfrer said:


> Btw, is it legit to use a 90. from a bass string set?



Legit? Don't know what you mean. Practical? Maybe. Desirable? Never.

Stick with guitar strings dude. Bass srings are just like Bassists, made for slappin'


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

vick1000 said:


> Stick with guitar strings dude. Bass srings are just like Bassists, made for slappin'



ahh...bassist jokes...reminds me of...


----------



## Alfrer

Not finished, but I want to share some pictures with you 

DIY Pickguard
drilled access for a .90 string
250k pots
5 way super switch
golden Straplocks
Lacebar Deathbar in the Bridge


----------



## vick1000

Alfrer said:


> Not finished, but I want to share some pictures with you
> 
> DIY Pickguard
> drilled access for a .90 string
> 250k pots
> 5 way super switch
> golden Straplocks
> Lacebar Deathbar in the Bridge


 
How did the wiring turn out? I guess you couldn't quite do what you wanted witht he stock pup in there.


----------



## Alfrer

I'm still trying to wire it haha, somebody needs to explain me how to read the diagram right. Had some trouble, embarrassing.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

Sorry for the silly question, but could you guys tell me what brand/model of locking tuners is a direct replacement for the RG8? I'm heavily contemplating buying one but I also love my locking tuners. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Masoo2

Anyone have any recommendations for mods on a new RG8WNF? 

Im really not sure of any pickguard finish that wood look decent with the walnut finish.

Some new black soapbar pickups are at the top of my list, but something cosmetic would make my guitar look so much more "different" when compared to the normal RG8s.


----------



## Erick Kroenen

^ i would put a death bar in the bridge and a black pearl pickguard


----------



## Masoo2

Erick Kroenen said:


> ^ i would put a death bar in the bridge and a black pearl pickguard



Do you know of any common examples of black pearl on natural finishes? (Dark wood, to be specific) I cant recall any guitars that use that combination from the top of my head.

But it does sound really killer. Which version of the death bar would you recommend? (Black or chrome)


----------



## Shawn

Alfrer said:


> Not finished, but I want to share some pictures with you


That looks amazing....very classy! Nice work thus far!


----------



## Erick Kroenen

Black would work better IMO, a fast mockup made with paint


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> Sorry for the silly question, but could you guys tell me what brand/model of locking tuners is a direct replacement for the RG8? I'm heavily contemplating buying one but I also love my locking tuners. Thanks in advance.



OK, no takers!? So I did some investigation on my own. First, I uninstalled one of the Gotoh tuners in my RG, here's what it looks like:






Now, don't you think that it looks VERY similar to this one?






Now the diameter of the Carvin locking tuner is 25/64" which is very close to the 10mm~11mm diameter of the hole as it was mentioned on the Ibanez forum. 

So what do you think guys? Would the Carvin locking tuner fit? It's a good quality locking tuner and it's cheap ($10 a pop).


----------



## vick1000

Looks like a direct replacment, as long as those pins line up with the existing divots. Let us know how it goes, I sure would rather have not drilled holes in that hard ass maple/walnut.


----------



## tmo

I think this is an RG8, does it belong to anyone of you guys? Saw it on Facebook just now: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=4509499471899&set=p.4509499471899&type=1


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

vick1000 said:


> Looks like a direct replacment, as long as those pins line up with the existing divots. Let us know how it goes, I sure would rather have not drilled holes in that hard ass maple/walnut.



Called Carvin and a a guy there was extremely helpful he actually did some measurements for me. Unfortunately, it won't be a direct fit, here's what I have so that maybe someone else can confirm.

Ibanez RG tuner: 
-------------------
distance between pegs (center to center) ~ 10.5mm
distance from center of peg to side ~ 2mm

Carvin's locking tuner:
------------------------
distance between pegs ~ 9.6 mm
distance from peg to side ~ 3mm

So the search continues


----------



## Dead-Pan

Schaller locking tuners do fit but the rod that the string goes through is not quite as tall as the stock tuners. Not sure if Schaller the make different lengths.


----------



## Yousef

Heyo,

Does anyone perchance know the wiring diagram for 2 Dimarzio humbuckers, 1 volume push/pull, 1 tone, 3 way switch with 6 positions (the stock one)? I'm googling and searching online but not getting any good results. The closest one I could find is from another sevenstring.org forum post, but the pickup selector is different from the stock one in the RG8 http://i.imgur.com/lL4zF5n.jpg


----------



## vick1000

Yousef said:


> Heyo,
> 
> Does anyone perchance know the wiring diagram for 2 Dimarzio humbuckers, 1 volume push/pull, 1 tone, 3 way switch with 6 positions (the stock one)? I'm googling and searching online but not getting any good results. The closest one I could find is from another sevenstring.org forum post, but the pickup selector is different from the stock one in the RG8 http://i.imgur.com/lL4zF5n.jpg



That's basically the same as the RG8 switch, just looks different. Any three way selector works the same.

Be aware though, if you wire the lead from the switch to the tone pot first (as in that diagram), the tone pot will act as a volume pot as well. That lead needs to go to the hot side of the volume pot.


----------



## Yousef

vick1000 said:


> That's basically the same as the RG8 switch, just looks different. Any three way selector works the same.
> 
> Be aware though, if you wire the lead from the switch to the tone pot first (as in that diagram), the tone pot will act as a volume pot as well. That lead needs to go to the hot side of the volume pot.



Okay cool. Thanks. Thanks for the tip about the wiring! 

I think I'm just going to disconnect the tone knob with this guitar, and this diagram seems to fit what I want to do: http://www.guitarelectronics.com/pr...uckers3-Way-Lever-Switch1-Volume0Tone001.html


----------



## DarthHuzeCZ

For all of you guys with wiring problems, try this website, it really helped me out when i was making my own guitar, some harder parts of wirings are explained separately to make it easier The Guitar Wiring Blog - diagrams and tips


----------



## redlol

http://postimg.org/image/f8x3vprb3/


Sorry for crappy cell phone picture, but that is my RG8 lefty, with a new dimarzio ionizer in the bridge, a big hole in the neck position, and a single 500k volume pot relocated to the tone pot's old position. The Ionizer, for those who may be curious, is so far in my opinion an excellent pickup. Very clear and very midsy and it really tightened up that low string even just running it thru amplitube 3 it sounds huge.

Simple, but a HUGE improvement already. I play it thru amplitube 3 for the moment, but I just picked up a mint condition Laney Ironheart 60 watt head, and honestly I cannot wait to hear how big this thing is going to sound thru it. I've ordered the matching 2x12 cab for the head, and it should be here this week.


----------



## lewis

for anyone interested this is a photoshop mockup of my RG8 plans.







Locking tuners already fitted (need to buy pearloid buttons)

Im vinyl wrapping the headstock white to colour match and then clear coat

Ebonize the fretboard and apply new vinyl dot inlays

Seymour Duncan Nazgul and Sentients to go in.

remove Tone, have 1 volume thats also push/push coil tap, plug hole

Black strap locks (already fitted) and white switch tip (already fitted) white speed knob.

Graphtech string saver saddles

Neutrik locking jack


----------



## hatebreedgr

And here's mine...
Hipshot bridge, hipshot locking open tuners, Seymour duncan blackouts bridge,
tone pot replaced by a shadow killpot wired as volume pot, Gibson fast knob, 
stock neck pickup and pickup selector not wired (existing only for covering holes), Dimarzio straplocks, custom bone nut, Gruvgear fretwraps.


----------



## DancingCloseToU

tmo said:


> I think this is an RG8, does it belong to anyone of you guys? Saw it on Facebook just now: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=4509499471899&set=p.4509499471899&type=1



I'm interested

Definitely looks like an RG8.
Sanded? 
With a Cepheus 8 passives, AND a bass pup? 

Wild combo... That's pretty effing awesome. Gotta be someone on here right?


----------



## tmo

DancingCloseToU said:


> I'm interested
> 
> Definitely looks like an RG8.
> Sanded?
> With a Cepheus 8 passives, AND a bass pup?
> 
> Wild combo... That's pretty effing awesome. Gotta be someone on here right?



My thoughts exactly...


----------



## IanCBoss

Over the past month or so I've read this entire thread (all 78 pages top to bottom) and I must say there are some really talented modders on here that have turned these guitars into some really cool instruments.

That being said I have played the RG8 at Guitar Center on a few occasions and I have to say that 8's are too much for me personally at this point, but what this thread has done is inspire me to do some mods on my own LTD M-17.


----------



## Yousef

Guys need some assistance. 

I wired my guitar according to the following diagram: http://www.guitarelectronics.com/pro...e0Tone001.html

It weirdly works only in the in between sections of the 3 way selector, like in the 2 and 4 positions of a 5 way selector. I tried fidling around with it some more but then it stopped working completely.

2 humbuckers, 1 volume, 1 push pull, 3 way stock selector on the Ibanez rg8 (it has 8 poles). Anyone got a diagram?

Thanks.

EDIT: Figured it out nvm.


----------



## redlol

hatebreedgr said:


> And here's mine...
> Hipshot bridge, hipshot locking open tuners, Seymour duncan blackouts bridge,
> tone pot replaced by a shadow killpot wired as volume pot, Gibson fast knob,
> stock neck pickup and pickup selector not wired (existing only for covering holes), Dimarzio straplocks, custom bone nut, Gruvgear fretwraps.



How do you like the hipshot over the original bridge? How was the installation( I think I read somewhere that holes need to be drilled?)?


----------



## Nour Ayasso

IanCBoss said:


> Over the past month or so I've read this entire thread (all 78 pages top to bottom) and I must say there are some really talented modders on here that have turned these guitars into some really cool instruments.
> 
> That being said I have played the RG8 at Guitar Center on a few occasions and I have to say that 8's are too much for me personally at this point, but what this thread has done is inspire me to do some mods on my own LTD M-17.



haha thats awesome dude i need to catch on this hahaha. And yeah modd= that thing up dude, then show us!


----------



## hatebreedgr

redlol said:


> How do you like the hipshot over the original bridge? How was the installation( I think I read somewhere that holes need to be drilled?)?



The installation was done by a professional...he didn't need to open new holes, just widen a bit the existing ones, so the string hole matches the bridge holes...
It feels solid and i sense a nice increase on the attack as i'm playing, but the best of all is that i don't have any saddle screws scratching my palm anymore...
Installing the bridge cost me about 60$ but i didn't do any wood filling or painting to the guitar. 
Only thing i used was two small screws to cover the two front holes that remain in front from the stock bridge.


----------



## Off the skyline

Hi Bros ! This is my new RG8 mods. I do the modding after buy this new one from Ebay!
Replace the finish with headgun but it's not easy as i think 
I use 2 pieces of Ash (maybe) very thin and soft 
https://scontent-a-sjc.xx.fbcdn.net...=d76666a4c54b7cd29a486e20fd1e84ab&oe=547D4AD6
Re finish ash top  without paint
https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd....800_333444020153921_3898294291159421983_n.jpg
And make it more black and ... rustic  I use only bridge pickup, one volume . 
https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd...._=1416414512_432a5baed443782d1217edde78b0cd3f
I'll take some final photo soon!!


----------



## Off the skyline

Hi Bros ! This is my new RG8 mods. I do the modding after buy this new one from Ebay!
Replace the finish with headgun but it's not easy as i think 
I use 2 pieces of Ash (maybe) very thin and soft 




Re finish ash top without paint 




And make it more black and ... rustic I use only bridge pickup, one volume 




I'll take some final photo soon!!


----------



## mnemonic

Damn that looks good. Black stain + ash grain is a winning combination.


----------



## Off the skyline

RG8 mods finally...


----------



## octatoan

Let the RGM80M mods begin...


----------



## mnemonic

very cool.


----------



## lewis

Off the skyline said:


> RG8 mods finally...


Jesus this looks fantastic!!


----------



## redlol

lewis said:


> Jesus this looks fantastic!!



x2 it looks sick, what the heck did he do to it!!??


----------



## flaik

Mine may not be as interesting as some here but whatever I'll contribute.
The main mod is a set of Seymour Duncan Pegasus and Sentient pickups but I also painted the knobs, I think it came out well.

One thing I haven't heard anyone mention is that the intonation on this guitar is set up terribly from the factory. You have to remove the springs and trim the screw in order to intonate the lowest two strings correctly. If you look closely at my cruddy picture you can see that I actually had to replace the intonation screw on the low e string because trimming the screw caused me to strip out the saddle. I had to re thread the saddle and get a new (different colored) screw.


----------



## tmo

flaik said:


> (...)
> One thing I haven't heard anyone mention is that the intonation on this guitar is set up terribly from the factory. You have to remove the springs and trim the screw in order to intonate the lowest two strings correctly.



Thank you sharing for your mods, those painted knobs look cool... a closer pic perhaps?

Regarding the intonation problem, it has been mentioned before, sorry...


----------



## flaik

tmo said:


> Thank you sharing for your mods, those painted knobs look cool... a closer pic perhaps?
> 
> Regarding the intonation problem, it has been mentioned before, sorry...



well its an 80 page thread  its easy to miss! 

Anyway here are some closer pics of the knobs, I took one of the bridge to.
I only painted the tops, I think it made a cool effect.


----------



## mnemonic

back when I had a neck pickup and pickup switch, I had a tele-style switch tip on mine too, good choice.


----------



## tmo

Well, I have a 4 way teleswitch on mine to begin with... which had to be modded a little to fit... those are made to be screwed onto metal plates, not thicker pieces of wood... but it works just fine...

About the intonation problem, I guess there was a thread about it...


----------



## flaik

tmo said:


> About the intonation problem, I guess there was a thread about it...



I just cant win can I 

Anyway the switch is just different because melted the inside of the stock switch messing around with the wiring so I had to buy a new one. It was actually a real pain but I kinda dig it now haha.


----------



## vick1000

flaik said:


> I just cant win can I
> 
> Anyway the switch is just different because melted the inside of the stock switch messing around with the wiring so I had to buy a new one. It was actually a real pain but I kinda dig it now haha.


 
That why I hate those cheapo PCB switches. You will never ruin a good Gibson or Fender mechanical selector switch by soldering on it, and they rarely develop shorts from usage. They are kind of a pain to get in there though. I had to widen the holes a bit on the RG8 to get mine in there.


----------



## mnemonic

I guess I'm one of the lucky ones that didn't need to cut the intonation screw shorter to intonate it. That being said, I am only using a .075 in F at the moment. 

I've got the low F saddle as far back as it goes and that spring is pretty cozy. I'll probably snip the spring shorter next string change so I have a bit more travel.


----------



## tmo

flaik said:


> I just cant win can I



Friend, You won the first time by making your guitar truly yours, that's all one needs...




mnemonic said:


> I guess I'm one of the lucky ones that didn't need to cut the intonation screw shorter to intonate it. That being said, I am only using a .075 in F at the moment.
> 
> I've got the low F saddle as far back as it goes and that spring is pretty cozy. I'll probably snip the spring shorter next string change so I have a bit more travel.



my F1# is .74 (?, D'Addario .010 pack) and i also did not need to remove the spring... but I changed the saddles to Ghosts, so, does it counts?...


----------



## flaik

tmo said:


> Friend, You won the first time by making your guitar truly yours, that's all one needs...


----------



## redlol

Since I'm not liking the neck on my rg8(cramps my hand due to thinness), I'm now pondering getting a neck custom made for it. I figure this is better than getting a new guitar completely, since I'd probably go for a schecter banshee or similar, so around the 800 dollar mark. Plus, I can get a different headstock design too! I'd go for a reverse ESP style one... It doesn't bother me that its a cheap guitar and to be putting a lot of money into it like some of you guys. I love how it sounds with the ionizer, just super tight and well defined and a lot of presence to the mids so it has a nice midsy grind when playing fast rhythms on the B2. And the placement of my volume is perfectly inline with the bridge like the KM7's volume is which I've come to appreciate much more now with it's revised position. 

I think if it had a custom neck, with very clean fretwork (SS frets of course) and a legit ebony board with reverse ESP style headstock or perhaps one of the skervesen headstocks..

Also, with this thought invariably comes the thought of the potential to make the RG8 into a multiscale instrument. All you'd need are the single saddles, and to drill new string holes into the body plus a simple 25.5-27" fan on the replacement neck...

And then a sick refinish; transparent aqua blue, with maybe a spalted maple veneer for the top...

I'm getting carried away here.

But damn isn't this thing just perfect to mod?!!!! 

Seriously considering that new neck though.. Would solve a lot of problems for me and be cheaper than a new guitar cus I like this thing a lot just not the neck so much..


----------



## Ben.Last

redlol said:


> Since I'm not liking the neck on my rg8(cramps my hand due to thinness), I'm now pondering getting a neck custom made for it. I figure this is better than getting a new guitar completely, since I'd probably go for a schecter banshee or similar, so around the 800 dollar mark.



Just so you know, if you're unhappy with how thin the RG8 neck is, then you really don't want to go with a Schecter. The new Schecter neck profile is thinner than the profile on the RG8.


----------



## Ron Head

Ben.Last said:


> The new Schecter neck profile is thinner than the profile on the RG8.



That sir , is atleast very interesting , thank you ! 
.. and compaired to the Ibbys , how is the stringspacing ? specificly it's nutwidth ; a RG8 is 55mm , the 'old' Schec 8 are 53.5 mm ..


----------



## Zhysick

Looks like 54mm

Banshee : Banshee-8 Passive


----------



## Ben.Last

Ron Head said:


> That sir , is atleast very interesting , thank you !
> .. and compaired to the Ibbys , how is the stringspacing ? specificly it's nutwidth ; a RG8 is 55mm , the 'old' Schec 8 are 53.5 mm ..



Any string space difference is pretty indistinguishable for me.


----------



## vick1000

If the neck profile of the Wizards are too thin for you, down near the nut, you might want to look into the Jacksons. They have more of a Strat profile at the nut, that gradually goes to Wizard profile toward the joint.


----------



## chargrilled

My Bareknuckle Juggernaut 8's have arrived and they don't actually fit in the RG8FM cavity, the metal pieces that you screw the pickup down with have to be shaved down by the shop. Plus of course because of the pointlessly large covered passive it leave's a big gap round the non-covered pickup - so the shop are gonna paint the inside as well. Fingers crossed it all goes well!!!


----------



## Altar

Anyone with a TAM10 want to make us a pickguard template? It'd be cool to have the "official" ibby guard for some of these RG8's.

RG8 in walnut with spitfire tort guard... Yum yum yum.


----------



## redlol

What color shall it be? 

Also, you guys reckon I sanded it down enough? Not looking to go bare wood on it, just prime it and then do a solid color and clear over that. I've done the front so far but it will be a full refinish.


----------



## Tesla

Yeah that's enough for a solid colour!

Paint it orange!


----------



## redlol

Orange, green, white, blue, blood red... ideas guys lets have em I'm looking for something different and totally awesome! I've got both sides of it sanded now. The edges are next and then the dreaded horns... I'll probably have this primed this week. Just have to decide on a cool finish. Reranch have this awesome looking royal purple metallic...yum! Still pondering a swirl but its risky..


----------



## tmo

Swirls are way too common... do a splash with strong vibrant colors all over.

Mix metallic colors with fluorescent and those alike.


----------



## redlol

tmo said:


> Swirls are way too common... do a splash with strong vibrant colors all over.
> 
> Mix metallic colors with fluorescent and those alike.



Lake Placid Blue Metallic 

Crown Royal Purple 

I really like that lake placid blue, but the purple is nice too I wonder if I could fade from one to the other and have both..!


----------



## Dana

3 stage nissan blue. blue metallic with transparent blue over it then clear.

The middle one


----------



## redlol

Dana said:


> 3 stage nissan blue. blue metallic with transparent blue over it then clear.
> 
> The middle one



dude! i was thinkin the same thing bayside blue! that would be sickening with gold hardware...


----------



## Dana

redlol said:


> dude! i was thinkin the same thing bayside blue! that would be sickening with gold hardware...



its def an sick color... don't see many guitars that color


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

redlol said:


> Orange, green, white, blue, blood red... ideas guys lets have em I'm looking for something different and totally awesome! I've got both sides of it sanded now. The edges are next and then the dreaded horns... I'll probably have this primed this week. Just have to decide on a cool finish. Reranch have this awesome looking royal purple metallic...yum! Still pondering a swirl but its risky..



i would like to paint one the color of my car w/black a fret board...porsche riviera blue


----------



## Nour Ayasso

DancingCloseToU said:


> I'm interested
> 
> Definitely looks like an RG8.
> Sanded?
> With a Cepheus 8 passives, AND a bass pup?
> 
> Wild combo... That's pretty effing awesome. Gotta be someone on here right?


AND a bass pup??! Wow I wonder how that sounds!? Too many creative musicians this is so awesome haha I love how as soon as we see an awesome guitar on the internet we automatically think of SSO...



Off the skyline said:


> RG8 mods finally...



Yeah this is ridiculously superb looking! Did you fill all the holes or just cover it up? And does this affect tone?


----------



## stuglue

hi guys i'm installing the ionizer single coil in the middle position of my rg8.
I need to buy a 5 way pickup switch, i've been told not to get the Fender open leaf style, can someone advise me on which one i'll need that will fit the Rg8


----------



## vick1000

Why not get the Fender switch? They do fit, all you have to do is bend the middle eyelettes down 90 degrees, and put some electrical tape on your cavity cover in the spot where they get close, in case it flexes inward a little.

On an unrealted note, I am selling a D Activator with cover on ebay, it fits the RG8 perfectly...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/121440844595?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## ZigglesShredsSevens

I know I'm a bit late to this thread, but has anyone gone so far as to slap a Hannes 8 on theirs yet?


----------



## WhiskeyPickleJake

I got way ahead of myself and ordered ONE 808x for my rg8. I have some noise in my house on high gain and wanted the clean-up factor of the active. 

Now that I'm forced to buy a second... Do I go back to my original plan of a nice passive and just ignore the noise? This 8 is strictly metal, no need for versatility.


----------



## vick1000

ZigglesShredsSevens said:


> I know I'm a bit late to this thread, but has anyone gone so far as to slap a Hannes 8 on theirs yet?



That would require some serious luthier work. Like routing three sections for the mounting surface. Seems like a waste of money and time, since it's not going to be much better than a hipshot or stock tail piece. But I am sure someone will try it eventually.


----------



## Hybrid138

Are active pickups my only option for completely covered pickups? It's a dumb/lazy reason but I like not having to worry about the pole pieces rusting and not having to wipe down after playing, I have very sweat hands. I want to upgrade my pickups and think ionizers would be cool but they don't have that option... I also want my Pandzilla mod to still look like a panda face...


----------



## ZigglesShredsSevens

I believe the Duncan 8 string models are all passive (just with active mounts) if you'd want to go that route.


----------



## Ben.Last

You can get pickup covers for passives.


----------



## edfletch

I have seen more than a few guys on here that used the minwax onyx wipe stain on their fretboards. Has anyone tried using different color stain? Also, if you dont like it, how easy is it to strip off back to the rosewood color?


----------



## Tesla

edfletch said:


> I have seen more than a few guys on here that used the minwax onyx wipe stain on their fretboards. Has anyone tried using different color stain? Also, if you dont like it, how easy is it to strip off back to the rosewood color?



I haven't tried stripping it, but the stuff _is_ heavy duty, so I imagine it would be like separating the Venom Symbiote from Eddie Brock...


----------



## edfletch

Tesla said:


> I haven't tried stripping it, but the stuff _is_ heavy duty, so I imagine it would be like separating the Venom Symbiote from Eddie Brock...




Haha alright thanks. I am thinking of trying the walnut finish, and I am just not sure about how it will look. I might just give in and go onyx like everyone else.


----------



## vick1000

edfletch said:


> Haha alright thanks. I am thinking of trying the walnut finish, and I am just not sure about how it will look. I might just give in and go onyx like everyone else.



I have used the stuff exstensively.

What you have to understand is it's not really a stain, it's actually a light water based, polymer paint, with stain like properties (mostly dyes with no solvent). 

If you prep the wood right, you can never remove it from the grain, only the surface.. In the case of a rosewood fretboard, it's not coming off/out so consider it permamnent.

Also understand only other poly finishes will adhere to it, so once you put it on, you limit all other options.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

also, you can always start with lighter stain and if you dont like it go darker, but obviously not the other way around.


----------



## stuglue

View attachment 42901


Not the best picture, shitty cam phone job,my RG8L with a new bridge, 5 way pickup selector, tone knob removed and Dimarzio D Activator neck in the bridge, Ionizer single coil and Ionizer neck in neck position


----------



## stuglue

View attachment 42902


----------



## redlol

Finally got around to sanding down the body and headstock of my RG8 today, I'm thinking of what color I want STILL lmao but I'm sure I'll decide soon


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

redlol said:


> Finally got around to sanding down the body and headstock of my RG8 today, I'm thinking of what color I want STILL lmao but I'm sure I'll decide soon



what is your favorite color or stain?

may be a good time to add a graphic and clear coat it if your into that...


----------



## mnemonic

Bright ass pastel red!

Or make it metal flake like a bass boat from the 70's


----------



## Masoo2

Not sure if anyone else has seen this, but I swear I saw a silverburst (This: http://www.ibanez.co.jp/products/images/eg2014/GRG121DX_MGS_1P_01.png) RG8 at the Greensboro, NC Guitar Center today. Just imagine the mods.

Seriously though, a silverburst RG8.


----------



## Tesla

Masoo2 said:


> Not sure if anyone else has seen this, but I swear I saw a silverburst (This: http://www.ibanez.co.jp/products/images/eg2014/GRG121DX_MGS_1P_01.png) RG8 at the Greensboro, NC Guitar Center today. Just imagine the mods.
> 
> Seriously though, a silverburst RG8.




Are you sure it wasn't this instead?


----------



## Masoo2

Tesla said:


> Are you sure it wasn't this instead?



Yes, i'm sure. I thought it was a Gio because of the uberlong name that it had (And the finish, as it is found on some Gios), and the assistant manager at GC didn't even know how they got it. He said it might be a GC exclusive, but he had no idea.

I was too busy looking for a piece of gear to take a very close look, as I had somewhere to be after GC. 

So, it might have been a new Gio or a new finish. Not sure, didn't take pics, but I swear there was a silverburst RG8 at the Greensboro, NC Guitar Center.


----------



## Tesla

Masoo2 said:


> Yes, i'm sure. I thought it was a Gio because of the uberlong name that it had (And the finish, as it is found on some Gios), and the assistant manager at GC didn't even know how they got it. He said it might be a GC exclusive, but he had no idea.
> 
> I was too busy looking for a piece of gear to take a very close look, as I had somewhere to be after GC.
> 
> So, it might have been a new Gio or a new finish. Not sure, didn't take pics, but I swear there was a silverburst RG8 at the Greensboro, NC Guitar Center.



This has me slightly excited. Silverburst beats everything.


----------



## Masoo2

Tesla said:


> This has me slightly excited. Silverburst beats everything.



It's funny because I bought a silverburst RGD while I was there. 

Silverburst looks nicer on some instruments (RGD, Mark's JPX, etc..) than others to me.

Also forgot to mention that the headstock was a standard RG8 headstock, no Gio on it.


----------



## Masoo2

It's confirmed, along with a blue model: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...st-rg8-offset-dots-new-model.html#post4188647


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

Masoo2 said:


> It's confirmed, along with a blue model: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...st-rg8-offset-dots-new-model.html#post4188647



i just found something wrong with my white rg8...must send it back and procure the blue burst


----------



## Masoo2

M3CHK1LLA said:


> i just found something wrong with my white rg8...must send it back and procure the blue burst



Heck, if AMS will take returns I'm going to get a new blue RG8, but it's been over 45 days, so I guess that is out of the question.


(But hey, do I really need a 6 when I could have 2 8s? Just got a used 6 from GC literally 2 days ago, and I'm already considering returning it haha)


----------



## redlol

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/luthiery-modifications-customizations/279700-rg8-refinish.html

my rg8 makeover thread big update today


----------



## WhiskeyPickleJake

808x finally in


----------



## Nour Ayasso

stuglue said:


> View attachment 42901
> 
> 
> Not the best picture, shitty cam phone job,my RG8L with a new bridge, 5 way pickup selector, tone knob removed and Dimarzio D Activator neck in the bridge, Ionizer single coil and Ionizer neck in neck position


Black, white and gold. Not my favorite color scheme but it's your call lol In the pic the gaps don't seem _too_ big but quite noticeable. How does it look on your end? Also, D activator neck in the bridge spot? Less output, less bass/mid and more treb, in the bridge spot I assume would come out like a thin static tone. What's it sound like?


WhiskeyPickleJake said:


> 808x finally in


How are them 808x's working out?


----------



## IChuckFinleyI

stuglue said:


> View attachment 42901
> 
> 
> Not the best picture, shitty cam phone job,my RG8L with a new bridge, 5 way pickup selector, tone knob removed and Dimarzio D Activator neck in the bridge, Ionizer single coil and Ionizer neck in neck position


 
I just hopped on here at work and was curious if the screw holes would be visible with a Hipshot bridge. Your pics answered that for me.


----------



## Patrickrussell2

Saw the silverburst in GC a couple days ago and had to have it. Loving it so far. But I'm a 6 string player so this "more strings thing" is interesting. Although I really only notice it when picking strings in the middle. I find I hit the D instead of G quite often. 

With time I'll figure it out.


----------



## Tesla

Patrickrussell2 said:


> Saw the silverburst in GC a couple days ago and had to have it. Loving it so far. But I'm a 6 string player so this "more strings thing" is interesting. Although I really only notice it when picking strings in the middle. I find I hit the D instead of G quite often.
> 
> With time I'll figure it out.



That is absolutely beautiful. If only it was for sale in the UK. I'd be in about it like a dog eating hot chips!


----------



## Zhysick

That Silverburst RG8 makes me want a RG8 again...


----------



## Patrickrussell2

Zhysick said:


> That Silverburst RG8 makes me want a RG8 again...



I'll take some better photos. There is this sparkle in the paint that is really neat. That was just a fast one with my phone.


----------



## redlol

Still working on my refinish I've got a few coats of gloss white on the guitar body and headstock now. It's going to look great I think.. Oddly enough doing this all with spray cans from Lowe's which aren't too bad for this the coverage is pretty darn good I gotta say and little to no issues I'm getting very even coverage with them. I'll shoot a but more on tomorrow but it's getting time for clear coat. 

The one question remains though, do I attempt to tape off the body and headstock and do a black binding effect? It would look sick if I pulled it off..


----------



## mnemonic

redlol said:


> The one question remains though, do I attempt to tape off the body and headstock and do a black binding effect? It would look sick if I pulled it off..



Binding can add a pretty cool effect, break up the one-color look a bit. When my dad and I painted my old car back in america (1972 mustang) we painted it white, with a stripe on the side and on the hood, just to break it up a bit, otherwise it looked like a white whale. 

Make sure you use some fine line pinstriping tape or something, not just normal masking tape. You won't get that crisp, sharp line with plain masking tape, and you risk seepage. We used some 3M tape that worked really well.


----------



## redlol

woops double post


----------



## redlol

Quick update I decided to go for the pinstripe binding, but instead of painting it on I'm just going to clear over the actual tape because 1. I'm never going to be able to get it taped off right and 2. apparently it works almost as well as painting. I did the headstock and think it looks pretty sweet.I also ordered a black ibanez prestige logo so it should look awesome with that on it.


----------



## redlol

Little sneak peak for you guys...







What I did was get some enamel paints at a craft store and some cheap brushes, and spattered the colors on. I have a bunch of paint to shave off with a razorblade now BUT it looks sweet and pretty unique. Naturally I taped off the spot where the Ibanez logo will go before I did this. I'll give it a day or so to dry then I'll smooth the drips off with a razorblade and it SHOULD be nearly ready to clear coat- just the Ibby logo I'm waiting on to arrive. Finally. Can't wait to have this baby back together.


----------



## brutalwizard

My Rg8's new finish.






Can't really see but I beveled the horns a bit.


----------



## mnemonic

Yes!

Metal flake is where its at.


----------



## Zhysick

Wow! That green finish is amazing! Well done, Sir!


----------



## redlol

NICE! I like the metal flake dude. Is that a Nazgul/Sentient set I spy?


----------



## brutalwizard

redlol said:


> NICE! I like the metal flake dude. Is that a Nazgul/Sentient set I spy?



Yeah its the naz/sent set.


----------



## Dana

Patrickrussell2 said:


> Saw the silverburst in GC a couple days ago and had to have it. Loving it so far. But I'm a 6 string player so this "more strings thing" is interesting. Although I really only notice it when picking strings in the middle. I find I hit the D instead of G quite often.
> 
> With time I'll figure it out.



buy a colored 6 string set. then its easier to know where you are. just put them on, then the B and F# are reg nickel color.


----------



## Dana

im fixing to refinish mine in a purple burst. ill be selling off my pearloid pickgaurd and full ionizer set for a humbucker only setup. i wasn't quite jiving with them. i like a more scooped midrange.
anyways... guitars are looking good guys


----------



## thehornedone

I need help guys. I'm usually pretty adept to doing a good setup (truss, action, intonation, nut filing, etc.), but I CANNOT get this RG8 to an acceptable playability. Even with the 8th string (F#) at maxed action, I get fret buzz all over the place. I put on .080-.011 gauge strings today, and when I went to give the nut a quick file since it was too narrow, the nut popped right off. I glued it back on, and now I'm getting major buzz on open strumming at the first fret...so I need a new nut. Aside from that, what am I missing here? Sustain is terrible, almost impossible to play leads on higher strings even though there's no fret buzz. Did I just get a shitty instrument?


----------



## Dead-Pan

thehornedone said:


> I need help guys. I'm usually pretty adept to doing a good setup (truss, action, intonation, nut filing, etc.), but I CANNOT get this RG8 to an acceptable playability. Even with the 8th string (F#) at maxed action, I get fret buzz all over the place. I put on .080-.011 gauge strings today, and when I went to give the nut a quick file since it was too narrow, the nut popped right off. I glued it back on, and now I'm getting major buzz on open strumming at the first fret...so I need a new nut. Aside from that, what am I missing here? Sustain is terrible, almost impossible to play leads on higher strings even though there's no fret buzz. Did I just get a shitty instrument?



I had a case of stratitis with mine where the pickups were too close to the strings causing them to vibrate incorrectly killing sustain and causing terrible shrill overtones.


----------



## The8stringIndianguy

Hi guys. Im new here. I have recently bought a RG8. I like the guitar and all but it does need some mods. Im planning to put up a Barenuckle Juggernaut in the bridge and an Ionizer in the neck. I have planned to replace the bridge too. I wanted to ask that does the Schaller Hannes 8 bridge fit the bridge cavity of the guitar?


----------



## vick1000

thehornedone said:


> I need help guys. I'm usually pretty adept to doing a good setup (truss, action, intonation, nut filing, etc.), but I CANNOT get this RG8 to an acceptable playability. Even with the 8th string (F#) at maxed action, I get fret buzz all over the place. I put on .080-.011 gauge strings today, and when I went to give the nut a quick file since it was too narrow, the nut popped right off. I glued it back on, and now I'm getting major buzz on open strumming at the first fret...so I need a new nut. Aside from that, what am I missing here? Sustain is terrible, almost impossible to play leads on higher strings even though there's no fret buzz. Did I just get a shitty instrument?



Can you exchange it for another, or did you buy it used?

Other than that, you would have to call Ibanez to get a nut. But if the nut is not broken, it should go back on just fine, unless you removed too much material before gluing it back on, in which case you need to shim it. As far as ajusting the neck, both of mine would not move much if at all, I think they use some reiforcment rods, probably carbon fiber, and the maplpe used is literally rock hard.


----------



## Ben.Last

thehornedone said:


> I need help guys. I'm usually pretty adept to doing a good setup (truss, action, intonation, nut filing, etc.), but I CANNOT get this RG8 to an acceptable playability. Even with the 8th string (F#) at maxed action, I get fret buzz all over the place. I put on .080-.011 gauge strings today, and when I went to give the nut a quick file since it was too narrow, the nut popped right off. I glued it back on, and now I'm getting major buzz on open strumming at the first fret...so I need a new nut. Aside from that, what am I missing here? Sustain is terrible, almost impossible to play leads on higher strings even though there's no fret buzz. Did I just get a shitty instrument?



First things first, is the neck seated completely in the pocket?


----------



## thehornedone

I fixed the nut. I had to fill the F# slot with a little super glue and baking soda and refile. It's at the perfect height now. I re-adjusted the truss a little. I agree with vick1000 that the neck tension doesn't seem to adjust much at all. You have to screw the truss much more than on a typical guitar to get any adjustment. The neck pocket does appear to be seated fine. I tightened the screws attaching the neck to the body a little tighter (by hand). I bought the guitar new from GC during a 15% off sale, and I'm past 30 days, so it can't be replaced. At first I thought I could get it playing alright with some adjustment, but I'm just not having luck on that front.


----------



## Patrickrussell2

Just threw a set of EMG 57-8 and 66-8 pickups into the rg8. 

Totally worth it. Sounds so beastly and yet clear. Cleans on the 66 sound really unique. I normally hate emg cleans but these just sing something else.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

I found a local auto shop that is willing to paint my RG8 body - I'm thinking of going Jacksonesque: Agent Orange and leave the headstock black.


----------



## JEngelking

ThePhilosopher said:


> I found a local auto shop that is willing to paint my RG8 body - I'm thinking of going Jacksonesque: Agent Orange and leave the headstock black.



Yes, that would be awesome.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

Patrickrussell2 said:


> Just threw a set of EMG 57-8 and 66-8 pickups into the rg8.
> 
> Totally worth it. Sounds so beastly and yet clear. Cleans on the 66 sound really unique. I normally hate emg cleans but these just sing something else.




so let us hear it


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

Patrickrussell2 said:


> Just threw a set of EMG 57-8 and 66-8 pickups into the rg8.
> 
> Totally worth it. Sounds so beastly and yet clear. Cleans on the 66 sound really unique. I normally hate emg cleans but these just sing something else.



How did the replacement go? I had to do quite a bit of sanding in the neck cavity to make the 66 fit. Bridge cavity was fine.

I agree that it was totally worth it, no comparison between the EMGs & the stock IMHO.


----------



## Patrickrussell2

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> How did the replacement go? I had to do quite a bit of sanding in the neck cavity to make the 66 fit. Bridge cavity was fine.
> 
> I agree that it was totally worth it, no comparison between the EMGs & the stock IMHO.



It was a squeeze... Literally. At first I was planning on sanding but then I "lightly" squeezed and pushed them in. 

Once they got over the initial lip they sit perfectly. But getting them in was TIGHT. 

As far as a sound clip. I'll try and get one up soon. Sadly no comparison clip. I was too excited to get them in lol. 

A shoutout to "donttellthewifeguitars" on eBay saved 40 bucks on a brand new set and they were at my door overnight.


----------



## WhiskeyPickleJake

Patrickrussell2 said:


> A shoutout to "donttellthewifeguitars" on eBay saved 40 bucks on a brand new set and they were at my door overnight.




Another +1 here, good service from donttellthewifeguitars


----------



## Chi

So I might get myself an RG8 for Christmas and it would be the first guitar I'd like to mod.

I have a few questions though...

For pickups I'd go with either Ionizers or a Painkiller/Ionizer (Bridge/Neck) combo. I'd also like to have coil-split abilities and use, say, a 5 way switch instead of the standard 3 way. 

How would I make this work? This is literally the first time I've done anything like that to a guitar ever, and I'm clueless. I'm aware that you need pickups with the right conductor and all, but when it comes to re-wiring, pots (do I even need a new pot for the new pickups) etc. ... yeah, clueless.

Any input on this would really help me out.


----------



## Deadnightshade

Chi said:


> So I might get myself an RG8 for Christmas and it would be the first guitar I'd like to mod.
> 
> I have a few questions though...
> 
> For pickups I'd go with either Ionizers or a Painkiller/Ionizer (Bridge/Neck) combo. I'd also like to have coil-split abilities and use, say, a 5 way switch instead of the standard 3 way.
> 
> How would I make this work? This is literally the first time I've done anything like that to a guitar ever, and I'm clueless. I'm aware that you need pickups with the right conductor and all, but when it comes to re-wiring, pots (do I even need a new pot for the new pickups) etc. ... yeah, clueless.
> 
> Any input on this would really help me out.




If you've never tinkered with electronics before, it's better to leave it to a professional, or practice on a beater guitar with cheap pickups. As for the pots, the standard 500k should be fine. About using a 5-way switch, I _think_ you must consult the manufacturer whether it can be done, else you'll have to get new push-pull pots, or have mini switches installed.


----------



## Chi

Deadnightshade said:


> If you've never tinkered with electronics before, it's better to leave it to a professional, or practice on a beater guitar with cheap pickups. As for the pots, the standard 500k should be fine. About using a 5-way switch, I _think_ you must consult the manufacturer whether it can be done, else you'll have to get new push-pull pots, or have mini switches installed.



I was going to let my local luthier do it anyway. Just need to know if it is possible and what kinda' things I'd have to buy.


----------



## odibrom

This thread is lacking pics... too much talk.


----------



## remorse is for the dead

Still looking for someone to make a pickguard. :/


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

My buddy Corey at Guitar Center Arlington Heights in Illinois has made at least one, but he said that chances are he's not gonna do a whole lot more - a lot of work for not a lot of money, with all the hand-filing he has to do on them, which takes away from time he has to work on other guitars that people bring in


----------



## remorse is for the dead

If he decides to make more let me know. Thanks!


----------



## Dana

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/at...ent.php?attachmentid=43965&stc=1&d=1418532659


----------



## Dana

oh, and....http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=43966&stc=1&d=1418532944


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Damn that's a nice color.


----------



## Tesla

That looks like it may be the nicest RG8 I've ever seen.

Can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## The8stringIndianguy

What all bridges can i choose from if I want to replace my RG8 bridge? Fixed only........help is appreciated


----------



## odibrom

Keep the bridge plate and replace the saddles for graphtech's ghosts... bang, accoustic 8 string guitar on the fly!...


----------



## Fill21

Not RG8 mods, but my RGA8 mods:
1. Locking nut changed to bone nut
2. Tuners changed to Gotoh
3. Pickups changed to SD Blackouts
4. Repaint
5. Chaneged holes positions and pickup selector

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S8AZtHiiO18


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

Fill21 said:


> Not RG8 mods, but my RGA8 mods:
> 1. Locking nut changed to bone nut
> 2. Tuners changed to Gotoh
> 3. Pickups changed to SD Blackouts
> 4. Repaint
> 5. Chaneged holes positions and pickup selector
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S8AZtHiiO18



nice looking color. sounds good too.

noticed it was your first post...welcome.


----------



## JEngelking

Fill21 said:


> Not RG8 mods, but my RGA8 mods:
> 1. Locking nut changed to bone nut
> 2. Tuners changed to Gotoh
> 3. Pickups changed to SD Blackouts
> 4. Repaint
> 5. Chaneged holes positions and pickup selector
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S8AZtHiiO18



Awesome color!


----------



## brutalwizard

If their was enough interest my bassist would CNC Wood rg8 pickguards. I was doubting any of us would pay 50+ just for a pickguard though lol. maybe thats just me.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

brutalwizard said:


> If their was enough interest my bassist would CNC Wood rg8 pickguards. I was doubting any of us would pay 50+ just for a pickguard though lol. maybe thats just me.



you know, if enough people commit, he may be able to tool up and knock that price down to $25-$30 a piece and make money on quantity sales.

tell him to post something up in this thread ---> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/244787-rg8-pickguard-thread.html

also, here is the rg8 roll call thread ---> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/220221-rg8-roll-call.html


----------



## remorse is for the dead

$50 would be cheaper than I have been quoted before.


----------



## Masoo2

If anyone wanted a grey RG8, now's your chance to own one

Ibanez RG8004 8-string Electric Guitar | Musician&#39;s Friend


----------



## DudeManBrother

Chi said:


> So I might get myself an RG8 for Christmas and it would be the first guitar I'd like to mod.
> 
> I have a few questions though...
> 
> For pickups I'd go with either Ionizers or a Painkiller/Ionizer (Bridge/Neck) combo. I'd also like to have coil-split abilities and use, say, a 5 way switch instead of the standard 3 way.
> 
> How would I make this work? This is literally the first time I've done anything like that to a guitar ever, and I'm clueless. I'm aware that you need pickups with the right conductor and all, but when it comes to re-wiring, pots (do I even need a new pot for the new pickups) etc. ... yeah, clueless.
> 
> Any input on this would really help me out.


You should swap the garbage pots they put in from the factory. Grab some CTS 500k pots,a 0.022mf Orange drop cap, a switchcraft mono output jack, and a quality 5 way blade like a fender, not the import plastic box type. You can also get one 500k for volume, a push/pull with the cap for tone and do a 3 way switch. If you have a soldering iron then why not try to do it? There are countless images of exactly what to do. You'd be surprised how easy it is once you just do it. If for some crazy reason you couldn't get it to work you could still bring it to a tech and you'd have done most of the work for him.


----------



## Seybsnilksz

Would it be possible to remove the active-style housing on the stock pickups and putting them on a replacement pup?


----------



## mnemonic

Seybsnilksz said:


> Would it be possible to remove the active-style housing on the stock pickups and putting them on a replacement pup?



Highly unlikely, they're epoxied in the cover. 

I guess you could take a router to the bottom of the pickup and try to cut out the insides, but you'd likely just shred the cover anyway. 

Mojotone makes covers that fit (5 string bass pickup covers) though shipping is unreasonably high to Europe. Its even unreasonably high within the US (about the same as the cost of the pickup cover).


----------



## Seybsnilksz

Yeah, I figured so.

Next question: Would it be worth it to buy a Hipshot bridge and replace the just the saddles on the stock bridge ith the hipshot ones? Replacing the whole bridge doesn't appeal to my eyes. With the screw holes and all.


----------



## Ben.Last

Seybsnilksz said:


> Yeah, I figured so.
> 
> Next question: Would it be worth it to buy a Hipshot bridge and replace the just the saddles on the stock bridge ith the hipshot ones? Replacing the whole bridge doesn't appeal to my eyes. With the screw holes and all.



No. If anything, you could find out if Graphtech saddles would fit, as they sell saddles by themselves.


----------



## starvingartist

sanded top down the the natural finish. Matte clear coat
Just purchased a Dimarzio D'activator 8 for the bridge. should be here soon!


----------



## Dana

Got the logo on


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

Dana said:


> Got the logo on



that looks pretty good...got a pic of the whole guitar finished?






starvingartist said:


> sanded top down the the natural finish. Matte clear coat
> Just purchased a Dimarzio D'activator 8 for the bridge. should be here soon!



here ya go...


----------



## Dana

M3CHK1LLA said:


> that looks pretty good...got a pic of the whole guitar finished?



not finished with it yet. still a while to go


----------



## starvingartist

Got the Dimarzio D'activator installed for the bridge


----------



## starvingartist

has anyone dyed the fretboard at all? I'm thinking that now that i have the natural top and black sides and back, the fretboard might look good darker.


----------



## Tesla

starvingartist said:


> has anyone dyed the fretboard at all? I'm thinking that now that i have the natural top and black sides and back, the fretboard might look good darker.



I have, I recommend it! Here's my RG7 I dyed, I posted a step by step guide on the 2nd page (I think) as well.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...nfpd-modified-ibanez-grg7221.html#post3791536


----------



## starvingartist

Tesla said:


> I have, I recommend it! Here's my RG7 I dyed, I posted a step by step guide on the 2nd page (I think) as well.
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...nfpd-modified-ibanez-grg7221.html#post3791536





that looks really good man! i think it'd be cool to dye it black and have different inlays. 
does dying affect the playability or feel of the neck?


----------



## Nour Ayasso

starvingartist said:


> Got the Dimarzio D'activator installed for the bridge



This threads gonna give me a heart attack...


----------



## Tesla

starvingartist said:


> that looks really good man! i think it'd be cool to dye it black and have different inlays.
> does dying affect the playability or feel of the neck?



Not that I noticed, no!


----------



## Dana

Just a quick update:

Last night i decided to take a six string set and throw em on the guitar Just to see how the scallop job feels and everything.
Firstly i will say that the Hipshot Bridge is a Massive improvement over the stock bridge. The strings ring out with brightness and clarity even without being plugged in. the notes sustain sooooo much better. Def worth the effort.

Onto the scallops. well, You know how tough it is to do any lead work on an 8... String bending and vibrato are tough cause of the scale length, the strings feel tight, and have to be moved a mile to hear any decent amount of vibrato or anything. Of course grabbing the string with the fretboard there and making those bends is tough.
Not anymore for me....
vibrato and string bending are suddenly easy... i suppose some huge frets would make things easier, but the scallops actually made this thing feel like a shredder. when i pick it up, the first thing i want to do is solo.....


----------



## edfletch

After refinishing and replacing the pickups/wiring in my second RG8. I find myself wanting to do more, but not sure what to do to improve upon this.


----------



## Dana

edfletch said:


> After refinishing and replacing the pickups/wiring in my second RG8. I find myself wanting to do more, but not sure what to do to improve upon this.



hey dude, i dig that finish. did you burn it?


----------



## edfletch

No I didn't actually. It is a two tone stain, where I stained it dark at first and sanded it down by hand. Then I stained it a second time with a lighter stain and poly finished it.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

edfletch said:


> After refinishing and replacing the pickups/wiring in my second RG8. I find myself wanting to do more, but not sure what to do to improve upon this.



great idea on the stain.

im posting bigger pics of those beauties...


----------



## Alice AKW

Well boys, I done did it.

Have a white RG8 coming in soon, again.

Purple is my favorite color, what should I do with it?


----------



## Seybsnilksz

Purple to black sunburst on the body and some transparent purple on the back of the neck would be art. Or maybe purple to white sunburst?! What?!


----------



## Alice AKW

Purple to white like John Browne's Mayones, maybe put some purple BKP's in...


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

maple to hot pink burst...


----------



## vick1000

Black, Elictric Blue, Magenta swirl dip.


----------



## Seybsnilksz

The tone pot on my newly aquired RG8 cuts the volume. What tends to be the reason to that kind of thing?


----------



## odibrom

Seybsnilksz said:


> The tone pot on my newly aquired RG8 cuts the volume. What tends to be the reason to that kind of thing?



If the volume pot cuts tone, they're swapped (joke). 

That may be due to bad wiring inside...


----------



## vick1000

Seybsnilksz said:


> The tone pot on my newly aquired RG8 cuts the volume. What tends to be the reason to that kind of thing?



Take a gut shot for us, post it here.


----------



## Seybsnilksz

I got the guitar shipped to my parents, as I was there over Christmas. I put a D-Activator in it and then brought it back home, so I never tested it with the original pickup. But we didn't touch any of the other cables, so I think they made an error at the factory. Anyways, have some messy pics:

The whole thing




Tone pot




Both pots (a mess)




Flash in your eyes


----------



## vick1000

You need to clip that zip tie and get a shot of the volume pot legs. But the white wire coming from the tone pot should be going to the same leg of the volume pot, as the pick ups hot lead coming from the switch. The middle leg of the volume pot should have the hot lead coming from the output jack.

The only thing I can think of is the hot wire coming from the tone pot is going to the center leg of the volume pot along with the hot lead from the output jack, essentially acting like another volume pot. Other than that, you may have a bad volume pot. Does the tone pot still act as a volume pot when the volume pot is about halfway?


----------



## ThePhilosopher

I dropped my RG8 off to get a new color - it's not going to be orange as I originally planned, but it'll be good and have some pearly goodness.


----------



## Orthoceras

Dropping off my modded RG8. I actually had this done about a year ago by a local luthier, but I've been too lazy to post.

Mods:
Body sanded down to matte black
Dimarzio Ionizer 8 set white w/gold bolts
Hipshot griplock open gear tuners w/ k type buttons
5way, 1 push-pull vol. pot for coil split, killswitch
Strat style rosewood pick guard
White Dimarzio cliplock strap (installed immediately after the photo)


----------



## odibrom

Nice!, very nice indeed. The bridge needs new saddles and that black paint removed. Get that paint out and some Graphtech saddles on it... or a whole new Hipshot...


----------



## Dana

the hipshot was the best mod i made on mine


----------



## Orthoceras

odibrom said:


> Get that paint out and some Graphtech saddles on it... or a whole new Hipshot...





Dana said:


> the hipshot was the best mod i made on mine



Thanks guys! Would I have to drill new holes for the hipshot? How big of an undertaking would this be?


----------



## Dana

Orthoceras said:


> Thanks guys! Would I have to drill new holes for the hipshot? How big of an undertaking would this be?



Unfortunately, yes you need to drill new holes, and it's a decent sized undertaking. Also it leaves your old bridge mounting screw holes exposed. But the tone is worlds better.


----------



## Dana

Most people just replace the saddles, which is an improvement I imagine, but still not great considering they're going on to the utter garbage that is the baseplate. Cheap tone sucking metal.


----------



## Seybsnilksz

vick1000 said:


> You need to clip that zip tie and get a shot of the volume pot legs. But the white wire coming from the tone pot should be going to the same leg of the volume pot, as the pick ups hot lead coming from the switch. The middle leg of the volume pot should have the hot lead coming from the output jack.
> 
> The only thing I can think of is the hot wire coming from the tone pot is going to the center leg of the volume pot along with the hot lead from the output jack, essentially acting like another volume pot. Other than that, you may have a bad volume pot. Does the tone pot still act as a volume pot when the volume pot is about halfway?



White/green wire goes from middle leg on tone pot to lower leg on volume pot (same as red wire from switch):





The tone works as volume regardless of position of the volume knob.


----------



## odibrom

Dana said:


> Most people just replace the saddles, which is an improvement I imagine, but still not great considering they're going on to the utter garbage that is the baseplate. Cheap tone sucking metal.



 I do not agree. The bridge plate is ok, it's the saddles that are bad in the bridge. New saddles do change the sound for good.

Also, that paint absorbs vibration... and kills tone, only for being black, that is... 

Graphtech have several saddles types for you to choose from...


----------



## redlol

woops double post


----------



## redlol

Updated pic at long last of my RG8 lefty. Finally got around to putting it together this afternoon. 

Mods are as follows

Complete refinish in white with painted on black binding. Then multicolored spatter applied on top with cheap enamel paints from a hobby shop. Was trying to make it different and definitely achieved this. Then a clear coat on top of the enamel paint spatters. It has a texture to it, not totally smooth but the clear coat came out better than I thought and although it is not factory flawless I am pretty happy and surprised with it. This took a ton of work and is not something I will repeat with another guitar, but I like how this one looks the picture doesn't do the spattering justice its a really cool effect. I call the finish "AcidStorm".

Single 500k volume pot

Black Dimarzio Ionizer bridge pickup. 

Currently want to install a new nut in this, probably a graphtec tusq nut, as well as a neck pickup and 3 way toggle. 

Needs strings, and a tidy up with some naptha on the back of the neck a bit of paint got on there. Fretboard needs a cleaning too since it's been in the back of my car taped up from when I cleared it for the last three weeks or so.


----------



## Nour Ayasso

^Looks nice! I remember your headstock photo a while back, and was intrigued. Nice turn out! To me it looks like a vanilla ice cream with some added strawberry/blueberry drizzles


----------



## odibrom

This one is pretty cool, nice.


----------



## vick1000

Seybsnilksz said:


> White/green wire goes from middle leg on tone pot to lower leg on volume pot (same as red wire from switch):
> 
> http://s1294.photobucket.com/user/Seybsnilksz/media/20150117_144726_zpsoxrwzksm.jpg.html
> 
> The tone works as volume regardless of position of the volume knob.


 
The tone cap is probably bad (allowing the full signal to ground).

Honestly, I would replace all the electronics for quality fill sized (have to widen holes for the pots a little). The cheapo chinese stuff sucks IMO, get a couple of full sized CTS pots at 500K, a metal film cap (I recommend a .010uf) and a fender switch. But at least the pots and cap should go.

I also bored out the jack cavity on mine, and put a standard switchcraft in there, with a LP style football plate. Those barrel jacks are pure junk.


----------



## DARK8

I have been thinking about getting a Nazgul for my RG8L, not too happy with the stock pickups' tone, the 8th string is muddy.
Just wondering if anyone here can let me know if the Nagul is a good pickup / worth getting. (Or perhaps recommend another.)


----------



## lewis

DARK8 said:


> I have been thinking about getting a Nazgul for my RG8L, not too happy with the stock pickups' tone, the 8th string is muddy.
> Just wondering if anyone here can let me know if the Nagul is a good pickup / worth getting. (Or perhaps recommend another.)



If your annoyed with the shocking clarity from the stock BASS PICKUPS 

And you want that clarity to be as good as it can be, plus you wanna go Duncan then do Pegasus instead. Slightly less output than the Nazgul but is so crystal clear. Plus works great for Smooth leads (unless your also buying the Sentient neck pickup, in which case that is the smooth lead winner)


----------



## DARK8

lewis said:


> If your annoyed with the shocking clarity from the stock BASS PICKUPS
> 
> And you want that clarity to be as good as it can be, plus you wanna go Duncan then do Pegasus instead. Slightly less output than the Nazgul but is so crystal clear. Plus works great for Smooth leads (unless your also buying the Sentient neck pickup, in which case that is the smooth lead winner)



Yeah I did some searches on here and found out about that, pretty surprised and disappointed about that. 

Interesting about the Pegasus - I'm considering that also, but would you say the Nazgul has good clarity too? I'm looking for high output as well as clarity.
I wasn't planning on getting a neck pickup right away, perhaps later on I'll upgrade that too.


----------



## lewis

DARK8 said:


> Yeah I did some searches on here and found out about that, pretty surprised and disappointed about that.
> 
> Interesting about the Pegasus - I'm considering that also, but would you say the Nazgul has good clarity too? I'm looking for high output as well as clarity.
> I wasn't planning on getting a neck pickup right away, perhaps later on I'll upgrade that too.



For high output the Nazgul does have great clarity on that low and okish note definition in chords.

Pegasus has brilliant note definition on both the low and in chords and is very Animals as leaders style clarity when played. The slightly less output can be clean boosted back in so it being less than the Nazgul is marginal.

Both excellent choices and you wont go wrong with either


----------



## DARK8

lewis said:


> For high output the Nazgul does have great clarity on that low and okish note definition in chords.
> 
> Pegasus has brilliant note definition on both the low and in chords and is very Animals as leaders style clarity when played. The slightly less output can be clean boosted back in so it being less than the Nazgul is marginal.
> 
> Both excellent choices and you wont go wrong with either



Good to know! Thanks a lot for the compare/contrast. Still not sure which to get yet but I'm glad to know I can't go wrong.


----------



## zombieritual

DARK8 said:


> Yeah I did some searches on here and found out about that, pretty surprised and disappointed about that.
> 
> Interesting about the Pegasus - I'm considering that also, but would you say the Nazgul has good clarity too? I'm looking for high output as well as clarity.
> I wasn't planning on getting a neck pickup right away, perhaps later on I'll upgrade that too.



here's a video from the other night, i've got the nazgul/sentient in my rg8 so here it is in a blackened melodic death metal context if that helps any. all of the audio is direct from the axe fx.

[YOUTUBEVID]8XH3iTGClG4[/YOUTUBEVID]


----------



## ThePhilosopher

I just got this cell phone snap from my painter, I pick it up Monday.


----------



## odibrom

Nice color... me likes it.


----------



## tom_8s

Loving these RG8 mods, guys; some really interesting choices. I'm still trying with which bridge pickup to buy. The D Activator sounds chunky but I've heard really good things about both the Nazgul and Pegasus pups. Also weighing up a BKP Juggernaut... just because!

It's a great guitar for the money but needs a new pickup set desperately; low-end chords are a no-no at the moment!


----------



## BigHandy

Hello!

I post this question here also, cause this topic seems more active/relevant to the question.:

-How hard is to swap the stock pickups on the RG8 (passive) for a better one? I heard they arent in that classic passive mount style and that additional carving/drilling is required to be able to fit in the any new pickups and that theres even more to do on the electronics side as well...

Can someone give me quick tutor or link that describes how and what to do if I want to change the pickups?

I'm under the consideration to get an 8 string, and it would tilt the scale to the RG8's side if the pickup change wouldn't be that tricky...

Thanks for the replys!


----------



## ThePhilosopher

They're a pretty standard soapbar rout found on most 8 string active pickups. My Blackouts didn't fit exactly so the body had to be sanded a little to get them to fit in nicely, but it's not hard if you already know how to install pickups.


----------



## BigHandy

ThePhilosopher said:


> They're a pretty standard soapbar rout found on most 8 string active pickups. My Blackouts didn't fit exactly so the body had to be sanded a little to get them to fit in nicely, but it's not hard if you already know how to install pickups.



So they are in an active "socket" (even if they are passive)? So if I want to replace it with some passive pickups (like Seymours) it would be more of a struggle?


----------



## ThePhilosopher

No, I believe you can order just about any pickup (some will have to go through the SD Custom shop) in a soapbar size from Seymour Duncan.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

A better sneak peek of what's to come:


----------



## oracles

Did anyone ever end up locking down a supplier for quality pickguards for these? I've got an RG8 and I'm really liking the idea of going H/S with it, plus a full refinish.


----------



## tom_8s

ThePhilosopher said:


> A better sneak peek of what's to come:



Goodness, that's a nice colour. SWEET.


----------



## sevenstringdjentlemen

Why all people want to buy RG8 and try to do some mods? With the price of all mods you can buy much more better guitars than RG8


----------



## Dana

oracles said:


> Did anyone ever end up locking down a supplier for quality pickguards for these? I've got an RG8 and I'm really liking the idea of going H/S with it, plus a full refinish.



There is an eBay account gf-factory that is making rg8 pickgaurds.


----------



## Dana

sevenstringdjentlemen said:


> Why all people want to buy RG8 and try to do some mods? With the price of all mods you can buy much more better guitars than RG8



i can't buy an rg strat in 8 strings with fully scalloped fretboard, lundgren m8's, and a hipshot bridge in purple burst anywhere i know of. you?


----------



## Randy

ThePhilosopher said:


> A better sneak peek of what's to come:



Vampire Kiss?


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Randy said:


> Vampire Kiss?



I asked for a pink that was loud and had a bit of pearl to it that wasn't bubblegum. It came out a bit more purple in some light, I'll get a shot in sunlight after I get it reassembled - it does look a bit like VK in these shots.


----------



## Forrest_H

Dana said:


> There is an eBay account gf-factory that is making rg8 pickgaurds.



I don't have an RG8, but just so everyone knows what gf-factory is making:






I now want an RG8 to slap this on.


----------



## Blkls

I don't really feel like reading threw 85 pages of this thread, can anyone tell me is the bridge from the iron label rg8 swapable to a base model? Or are there any other bridges out there I should consider? I'd like to change mine


----------



## Nour Ayasso

Blkls said:


> I don't really feel like reading threw 85 pages of this thread, can anyone tell me is the bridge from the iron label rg8 swapable to a base model? Or are there any other bridges out there I should consider? I'd like to change mine



It's definitely swappable since the specs are the same on those two series. I'm pretty sure you'll have to do minor drilling when replacing the stock RG8 bridge. At least, that's what I've been seeing on this thread from the many people have that have swapped out their bridge. Numerous people have swapped out for a Hipshot and have had to do minor drilling. As far as compatibility, even though the hipshot has been used on various RG8s, it's a safe bet to go with the Gibraltar. The dimension specs on the RG8 and Iron Label series are exactly the same, so the bridge specs won't come into play. I couldn't recommend any bridges because I don't know what you prefer, but I find the Gibraltar to be very similar to the Hipshot. The hipshot has a lower profile, is more slim, feels more stealthy and almost feels "nonexistent" compared to the Gibraltar. On the other hand the Gibraltar feels thicker and more traditional. Just by pictures you can tell that the Hipshot will feel as if there is no bridge while the Gibraltar you'll definitely be feeling various parts (sides and back) compared to the hipshot. So it really depends what your personal preferences are.


----------



## Blkls

Thanks for the feed back, I don't really feel like drilling lol. 

Another question, I'm picking up a set of dimarzio d'activators they'll just drop in right? Do I have to do body work to make them fit?


----------



## sevenstringdjentlemen

Dana said:


> i can't buy an rg strat in 8 strings with fully scalloped fretboard, lundgren m8's, and a hipshot bridge in purple burst anywhere i know of. you?



It's only my opinion, bro. I think about wood. I think that RG8 doesn't really have a good piece of wood. Maybe i'm wrong, so correct me


----------



## ohoolahan

cool pickguard. back then, when I got a rg8, I was looking for pickguards like a lunatic. and now they are everywhere


----------



## Ben.Last

Where exactly would one procure a Gibralter 8 string bridge to put on their RG8 in the first place???


----------



## Forrest_H

Ben.Last said:


> Where exactly would one procure a Gibralter 8 string bridge to put on their RG8 in the first place???



Might have gotten the gauges confused with my PRS SE 7, but here:

8 String Fixed .125 Guitar Bridge > Store > Hipshot Products

Damn it guys, I don't even own the RG8 and you're all making me want to do research and plan out mods that will never happen


----------



## tom_8s

Blkls said:


> Thanks for the feed back, I don't really feel like drilling lol.
> 
> Another question, I'm picking up a set of dimarzio d'activators they'll just drop in right? Do I have to do body work to make them fit?



Damn! I was about to ask about a SD Nazgul or Pegasus for the bridge of my RG8. So... same question!

Will it drop right in to the slot?


----------



## Ben.Last

Forrest_H said:


> Might have gotten the gauges confused with my PRS SE 7, but here:
> 
> 8 String Fixed .125 Guitar Bridge > Store > Hipshot Products
> 
> Damn it guys, I don't even own the RG8 and you're all making me want to do research and plan out mods that will never happen



That's the Hipshot, not the Gibralter.


----------



## Dana

sevenstringdjentlemen said:


> It's only my opinion, bro. I think about wood. I think that RG8 doesn't really have a good piece of wood. Maybe i'm wrong, so correct me



It's a hunk of Basswood. 
i dunno if it's better or worse than the expensive version. But my specs aren't available so I modded.


----------



## Dana

Plus it's just fun to modify things. 
Ask any car guy that.....


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

Dana said:


> Plus it's just fun to modify things.
> Ask any car guy that.....



exactly...

it is very fun, i enjoy my cars too. some people cant justify or drop $700-$1200+ on an 8, but could manage the $300-$400 and modify it as they get the cash over time.

not only that, the low cost of the rg8 made it possible for guys just to try out an 8 string with minimal damage to the wallet. thats the main reason i got one.








oracles said:


> Did anyone ever end up locking down a supplier for quality pickguards for these? I've got an RG8 and I'm really liking the idea of going H/S with it, plus a full refinish.



if anyone else knows about any other companies or individuals make them, add them to this thread ---> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/244787-rg8-pickguard-thread.html

also, if you recently picked up an rg8, post up here ---> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/220221-rg8-roll-call.html


----------



## Nour Ayasso

Blkls said:


> Thanks for the feed back, I don't really feel like drilling lol.
> 
> Another question, I'm picking up a set of dimarzio d'activators they'll just drop in right? Do I have to do body work to make them fit?


You shouldn't have to route considering the stock pups are huge from what I hear and see (any RG8 with after market pups are obvious). I'm not sure if the screws will need new holes since the D activators will be smaller than the stock pick ups. You'd think the spacing of the screw holes wouldn't be a problem lol. Someone who's done this (meaning most of you) should pitch in you experience. 

The one thing I can assure you is those gaps are going to be unpleasant. . .


sevenstringdjentlemen said:


> It's only my opinion, bro. I think about wood. I think that RG8 doesn't really have a good piece of wood. Maybe i'm wrong, so correct me


Well, what do you mean the RG8 doesn't have good wood? Like the type - basswood? Or the selection, as in it being a relatively cheap guitar?


----------



## Blkls

Thanks man, maybe I'll just stuff some foam around them hahahaha, I'll have to see what it looks like when I'm done.


----------



## Jake

Blkls said:


> Thanks man, maybe I'll just stuff some foam around them hahahaha, I'll have to see what it looks like when I'm done.


Save yourself the trouble for about $4

2-Hole Mount Soapbar Bass Pickup Cover Black (5 String)

put your pickups in these and then install them, will look much better. I sprayed a set white for the pickups I'm going to eventually swap into my RG8


----------



## Dana

Done


----------



## Dana

H


----------



## Dana

Scallop


----------



## brutalwizard

Looks great man, reposted it for ya.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

^ whoa...that looks killer!


----------



## Alice AKW

I.. would do horrid things for that guitar...


----------



## Dana

thanks fellas \m/
and thanks brutal for reposting


----------



## ImNotAhab

brutalwizard said:


> Looks great man, reposted it for ya.



This made me respray my underpants a light catching silver burst....


----------



## Dana

Lol


----------



## JLesher6505

Hell yeah dude. Looks killer!


----------



## Tesla

Easily the nicest RG8 I've seen, Dana. Props!


----------



## JEngelking

ThePhilosopher said:


> A better sneak peek of what's to come:



That's a great color, I'm excited to see it all done and assembled!


----------



## JEngelking

Dana, that thing's beautiful!


----------



## tom_8s

Nice one, Dana. Looks awesome!


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Dana said:


> Awesome purple RG8



Rep=Rep+5


----------



## vick1000

I just had to try one, a bit steep, but maybe awesome....


----------



## Nour Ayasso

Blkls said:


> Thanks man, maybe I'll just stuff some foam around them hahahaha, I'll have to see what it looks like when I'm done.


No problem! Pick guards can always solve that problem.


Jake said:


> 2-Hole Mount Soapbar Bass Pickup Cover Black (5 String)


+ 1


tom_8s said:


> Nice one, Dana. Looks awesome!


+ 1,000,000


----------



## Dana

Man.... Lotta love for this thing. Thanks for all the compliments guys....


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

Dana said:


> Man.... Lotta love for this thing. Thanks for all the compliments guys....



thats cause its awesome...

btw, how do you like the scalloped frets? ive never play a guitar with them.


----------



## orion

Which Hipshot bridge is more compatible with the RG8? .125 or .175?

Min height on my stock RG8 bridge seems to be very close to .35 would that make the .175 the better choice? 

Here are the PDF layouts for .125  and .175

I assume I will have to route the string through holes a bit. I think I could use brass tubes to help guide the strings to the new bridge position.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## KyleG

Jake said:


> Save yourself the trouble for about $4
> 
> 2-Hole Mount Soapbar Bass Pickup Cover Black (5 String)
> 
> put your pickups in these and then install them, will look much better. I sprayed a set white for the pickups I'm going to eventually swap into my RG8



I joined this form just to give some advice about these covers. 
Most passive pickups with bobbins will not fit inside of these without grinding down the top and internal bobbins on the sides.. So don't plan on selling your aftermarket pickups without the cover on them. I had to modify 2 brand new Ionizers to get them to fit.


----------



## vick1000

KyleG said:


> I joined this form just to give some advice about these covers.
> Most passive pickups with bobbins will not fit inside of these without grinding down the top and internal bobbins on the sides.. So don't plan on selling your aftermarket pickups without the cover on them. I had to modify 2 brand new Ionizers to get them to fit.



Actually, I used a dremel sanding drum to open up the covers some more, and a D Activator fit nicely. You have to go slow though, or you will melt the plastic. It's also messy, so do it somewhere appropriate.


----------



## brutalwizard

Finally got this thing looking extra cool


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

^ whao! seafoam green? nice pick guard too.


looking to install emg 808's. started a thread cause i need some questions answered. so if you have personally done this and have some info to share, i appreciate it.

click here ---> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...installed-emg-808s-their-rg8.html#post4308788


----------



## Tesla

What's going on with the pickups? Did you paint the sides of them or something?


----------



## brutalwizard

Tesla said:


> What's going on with the pickups? Did you paint the sides of them or something?



Thats my fault, I didn't tape it good enough when the dude painted it. some seeped onto the sides. Hasn't affected tone at all or anything fortunately.


----------



## ImNotAhab

brutalwizard said:


> Finally got this thing looking extra cool



That is ludicrously awesome. I tip my hat sir.


----------



## DancingCloseToU

brutalwizard said:


> l



To me, the color is aight, but that pickguard is sheer awesomeness.


----------



## lewis

Thought I would post my RG8 Concept

Its pretty close to completion (in real life) and when it is I will put up a NGD (as I never put it up when I got it)

Mods done:
Locking Tuners
White Pearloid Buttons

Mods to do:
Ebonize Fretboard
Install Lace Deathbar in chrome
Custom black pickguard with single pickup, 1 volume (push/Push) and no switch/tone
(all of the above to be done over the next few weeks)

EDIT: Should I do a Black Fender Knob or white? Mmm
-


----------



## Marv Attaxx

^white knob!!
I'm planning some mods as well.

What I got so far:
- EMG 808x. That's it 

What I wanna do:
- Locking Tuners (Sperzel, Schaller or Hipshot)
- Graph Tech Black Tusq XL nut
- White Dimarzio Ionizers
- Pickguard (I'd love a black carbon fibre pickguard!)
And the most difficult part: a new bridge!
Dunno about this. I'd love to have a hip shot but I don't want visible screw holes. Graphtech string saver classcis would be nice. Maybe even an Evertune? 

Anyone ever got a custom piece from hipshot? I think they've made a custom bridge for the RG7x21 a few years ago, I'd love to have one of those for my 8!


----------



## lewis

Marv Attaxx said:


> ^white knob!!
> I'm planning some mods as well.
> 
> What I got so far:
> - EMG 808x. That's it
> 
> What I wanna do:
> - Locking Tuners (Sperzel, Schaller or Hipshot)
> - Graph Tech Black Tusq XL nut
> - White Dimarzio Ionizers
> - Pickguard (I'd love a black carbon fibre pickguard!)
> And the most difficult part: a new bridge!
> Dunno about this. I'd love to have a hip shot but I don't want visible screw holes. Graphtech string saver classcis would be nice. Maybe even an Evertune?
> 
> Anyone ever got a custom piece from hipshot? I think they've made a custom bridge for the RG7x21 a few years ago, I'd love to have one of those for my 8!








    Good call dude haha, looks awesome.

and NICE List of mods that, That sounds like its going to slay!


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

white knob fo sho...


----------



## domsch1988

As my RG8 arrived on saturday and i now know that the stock hardware is quite cheap (to be nice...) expect me to chime in here now and then.

First question:
Would it be possible to fit the Edge3-8?

Feste Brücke EDGE3-8 Schwarz für RG/RGA/SIGNATURE Serie Ibanez (2GB2JAB001)

I know, that i'd need to fill the old holes, and drill new ones for the Bridge, but that's no big deal as i'm repainting it anyways. But would i have to route under the bridge so the string hight would work, or do they come near the same hight as the stock bridge??


----------



## Ben.Last

domsch1988 said:


> As my RG8 arrived on saturday and i now know that the stock hardware is quite cheap (to be nice...) expect me to chime in here now and then.
> 
> First question:
> Would it be possible to fit the Edge3-8?
> 
> Feste Brücke EDGE3-8 Schwarz für RG/RGA/SIGNATURE Serie Ibanez (2GB2JAB001)
> 
> I know, that i'd need to fill the old holes, and drill new ones for the Bridge, but that's no big deal as i'm repainting it anyways. But would i have to route under the bridge so the string hight would work, or do they come near the same hight as the stock bridge??



The edge3 has a huge route for a fixed bridge. It's mounted almost like a floating trem.


----------



## vick1000

Ben.Last said:


> The edge3 has a huge route for a fixed bridge. It's mounted almost like a floating trem.


 
It's mounted EXACTLY like a floating floyd, minus the block, springs, and bar. You could probably mount one flush, but it would look like ass, and the action would be too high.

The stock bridge is fine, just replace the saddles, I recommend string savers from Graphtech, you need the import sized.


----------



## Ben.Last

vick1000 said:


> It's mounted EXACTLY like a floating floyd, minus the block, springs, and bar.



That's kind of what I meant with the "almost"


----------



## odibrom

vick1000 said:


> It's mounted EXACTLY like a floating floyd, minus the block, springs, and bar. You could probably mount one flush, but it would look like ass, and the action would be too high.
> 
> The stock bridge is fine, just replace the saddles, I recommend string savers from Graphtech, you need the import sized.



Eventually get the ghost ones and acoustic tones with them...


----------



## vick1000

odibrom said:


> Eventually get the ghost ones and acoustic tones with them...



That's cool if you are into that, but it does require some additional modifications.


----------



## odibrom

vick1000 said:


> That's cool if you are into that, but it does require some additional modifications.



They can be used without preamp, but I went for the full packadge on my RG8.


----------



## vick1000

odibrom said:


> They can be used without preamp, but I went for the full packadge on my RG8.



I mean for routing the leads, you usually have to drill some holes under the bridge, and remove a little surface on a hard tail.


----------



## odibrom

vick1000 said:


> I mean for routing the leads, you usually have to drill some holes under the bridge, and remove a little surface on a hard tail.



Oh, you meant that kind of mods... yea, if you want a pretty guitar, that's the way to go. I made a new cavity under the bridge, drilled the bridge 8 times and drilled the body to connect all cavities... but damn, the tones are beautiful...


----------



## edfletch

I am looking at replacing the bridge saddles on both of my guitars. All I am seeing is 6 and 7 string sets. What is the spacing for RG8s? and also, which do you recommend since I believe I will be buying two sets (Technically 3, since it will be for two guitars).


----------



## vick1000

2 sets of these for RG8....

http://www.amazon.com/GraphTech-PS-...=1425481834&sr=8-1&keywords=graphtech+saddles


----------



## Ben.Last

vick1000 said:


> 2 sets of these for RG8....
> 
> Amazon.com: GraphTech PS-8000-00 Electric Guitar String Saver Saddle: Musical Instruments



If I remember correctly, if you contact Graphtech, they'll let you buy a 7 string set and another single (or possibly just throw it in for free. I don't specifically remember). So, no need to buy 2 whole 6 string sets.
[href^="http://www.amazon.co.uk/exec/obidos/external-search?"] {display:none !important;}


----------



## odibrom

Order direct from graphtech, they are cool and help you out to buy just what you need. For an RG8 (with the gotoh bridge?) it will be the import size. You need 8x saddles (your model of choice) import size for direct replacement. You can buy them on any number directly from them. Oh, do replace the black paint from the base plate with clear varnish, it will look sooo much better.


----------



## domsch1988

My local musicstore has some 808's B-Stock for 69&#8364;. I'm seriously considering to buy one for testing. My question: is it in any way possible to have one active and one passive pickup? They don't have to work together (like the middle position of the switch) but i'd like to keep the neck Pickup. I'm not going to buy two emg's as i'm not sure if i'd like them (i don't have any other emg's).


----------



## odibrom

Yes, it is possible, but you'll need dedicated volume pots, one for passive and one for active.


----------



## domsch1988

Alright, i'm going for it. I read, that i'd need a different Input Jack? is that correct? if so, what would i have to look for (prefered to work solderless. My Soldering equipment is still at my parents house )


----------



## odibrom

oh, and yes, sorry, forgot, a stereo jack is also needed, 'cause of the active pickup.

Active pickups/electronics require a stereo jack for on/off activation, which is ok for the passive pickups, they don't mind that.


----------



## domsch1988

Not quite what i meant ^^ Somewhere in this thread i read, that you'd need a special jack to fit the EMG's into the RG8 as the solderless Jack that comes with the EMG's won't fit...

I read up on how to wire active and passive "together", i think i'll leave that out for now and just go 808 in the Bridge without the Neck connected. After that either an 808X for the Neck (If i like the EMG sound) or completely passive with Nazgul/Pegasus... We'll see. I just couldn't pass on the deal for the 808 since that's half the price of a SD Pickup...


----------



## domsch1988

So, the EMG dropped right in no Problem. But, is the stock Jack stereo?? I wired it as it was before and added the battery cable to the third latch. All is working fine, but im not sure if the battery is disconnected correctly... Ans way to check that??


----------



## odibrom

Original jack should not be stereo...


----------



## vick1000

odibrom said:


> Original jack should not be stereo...




Yes it is. Three prong is stereo. See diagram #4...

http://www.emgpickups.com/media/productfile/h/_/h_0230-0106d.pdf


----------



## odibrom

I meant that the RG8's original jack should not be stereo, but since I removed mine's some time ago and never looked back, I can't remember nor be sure about it. EMG's do need stereo jacks...


----------



## mnemonic

My RG8 has a stereo jack. I've opened up one or two other ibanez's and seen stereo jacks as well, not sure why, but there you go.


----------



## vick1000

All barrel jacks I have seen are stereo.


----------



## Michael T

to my knowledge all Ibanez jacks are stereo. I mainly mess with older MIJ Ibanez stuff. But I do believe most of them are stereo 3 prong jacks.


----------



## vick1000

Final alteration and iteration, added black MOP block fret decals and some Old English scratch cover for dark woods to the fretboard.


----------



## Nour Ayasso

I'll be honest dude I can't see those inlays at all. I like the pickguard though, and them pick ups!


----------



## vick1000

Nour Ayasso said:


> I'll be honest dude I can't see those inlays at all. I like the pickguard though, and them pick ups!



That's kind of the point, they are very subtle.


----------



## Marv Attaxx

I'm having a bit of a love-hate relationship right now with my RG8.
I love the way it plays, it sounds, it looks but I can't seem to get the low E intonated.
I've tried using a 090 string and I was still off by 5-10 cents. Didn't sound very good though. Now I'm trying a 080 again and I'm off by 10-20 cents. And the bridge is as far back as possible (spring removed and all). Neck is perfect, action low, almost zero fretbuzz.
I don't know what to do 
The tuning isn't very stable to beginn with so intonating this thing is hard.
So, what do I do? Buy a new guitar with a longer scale or put another 100 bucks into this one by switching to better tuners and a better nut an hoping I can fix the intonation then?

Standard tuning works fine but I need a drop E for my band...


----------



## vick1000

Nut and tuners wont help. You need a different string material, with a heavier core. Or you need to move the saddle/bridge back futher. What strings are you using?

Maybe a 75 bass string, what are your other gauges...

http://www.jimdunlop.com/product/heavy-core-bass

This is the problem when you get into bass guiatr octaves. Bass guitars are 30" scale or more, and use bass strings. Or get an RG9.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Marv Attaxx said:


> I'm having a bit of a love-hate relationship right now with my RG8.
> I love the way it plays, it sounds, it looks but I can't seem to get the low E intonated..



This sounds like something is amiss, I've got mine intonated (just barely) at B0, intonation at E should be just fine. Is there a shorter saddle replacement available for the RG8?


----------



## mnemonic

Apart from using a thinner string (I've found thinner strings seem to intonate easier), or a different string type of string as mentioned above, the only solutions I can think of involve some surgery. 

Imo, they should have moved the bridge a few mm back when they made them. Even most people in F# standard are near the end of the saddle travel.


----------



## Marv Attaxx

vick1000 said:


> Nut and tuners wont help. You need a different string material, with a heavier core. Or you need to move the saddle/bridge back futher. What strings are you using?
> 
> Maybe a 75 bass string, what are your other gauges...
> 
> Dunlop Manufacturing :: Strings :: :: Heavy Core Bass NPS
> 
> This is the problem when you get into bass guiatr octaves. Bass guitars are 30" scale or more, and use bass strings. Or get an RG9.



The saddle is as far back as possible 
The strings I've used so far:
- D'addario 80 guitar string: the best sounding so far but intonation is waaaay off!
- D'addario 90 bass string: best intonation (still not perfect) but literally no sustain at all
- Elixier 85 bass string: good sounding, intonation still way off
- D'addario 65 and 75: too wobbly, no steady pitch, intonation off

I'd love to try some circle k but shipping to Europe is waaaaay too expensive 

And I think 8 is all I can handle 



ThePhilosopher said:


> This sounds like something is amiss, I've got mine intonated (just barely) at B0, intonation at E should be just fine. Is there a shorter saddle replacement available for the RG8?



I don't know, I thought about getting some graph tech string saver classic saddles but I don't know if they're shorter than the one the guitar comes with.
I don't get it, many musicians like tosin or stephen use even lighter gauges for the low E and I don't think they'd play a guitar that's not intonated 




mnemonic said:


> Apart from using a thinner string (I've found thinner strings seem to intonate easier), or a different string type of string as mentioned above, the only solutions I can think of involve some surgery.
> 
> Imo, they should have moved the bridge a few mm back when they made them. Even most people in F# standard are near the end of the saddle travel.




I think the easiest fix of this problem would be a bridge baseplate that's slightly longer! No need for drilling, the intonation screws are long enough fpr the higher strings and it would still look just as good
I've tried contacting hipshot about this but no answer so far.


----------



## GraemeH

Why not drill new holes to mount the bridge at an angle with the bass side further back, if you're intent on using suspension cables on the low side? You'd have to drill new holes for a Hipshot bridge anyway, but this way doesn't cost you any money. Just make sure your angle leaves your intonation point for the middle strings within the adjustment range since those saddles will have to go forwards to compensate. I think as long as the angle is small enough the strings having a tiny angle off the saddle wouldn't affect much?


----------



## mnemonic

I would just move the whole thing back. 

take out the bridge, fill the existing holes, re-drill new ones. You'll also probably have to redo the string-thru holes, or at least widen them at the top of the body. 

Perfect excuse to refinish!


----------



## ThePhilosopher

I forgot to post these here. 
Mods: Custom Mixed Pink Pearl Refinish, SD Blackouts, Kalium .010-.102 set tuned BF#BF#BF#BE, Strat Style Knobs, Dimarzio Clip Lock Strap, Filed Tuners and Nut


----------



## Marv Attaxx

Update: I've contacted KTS to make me a custom titanium baseplate that's 4-5mm longer than the original one. I'll keep y'all updated 

EDIT: kts is out, they said a custom bridge would be waaaaayyyy to expensive


----------



## SilentCartographer

102 on the low B, shiiiiiiiiiiiit thats heavy.. Im still getting used to a 90 lol


----------



## Nour Ayasso

ThePhilosopher said:


> I forgot to post these here.
> Mods: Custom Mixed Pink Pearl Refinish, SD Blackouts, Kalium .010-.102 set tuned BF#BF#BF#BE, Strat Style Knobs, Dimarzio Clip Lock Strap, Filed Tuners and Nut



NICE!


----------



## Marv Attaxx

Something extremely weird/awesome happened today!
I was sick of the .080 string and the intonation problems so I wanted to try another .085 (this time D'addario). I used to unwind the ballend a bit (the outer winding) to get these 80+ string through the bridge but today I said .... that, took a drill and drilled the ferrule. The .085 sounded extremely weird, rattling on the inside or something. So I took it off and the only string I had was another .080.
Guess what?
Perfect intonation 
I have to idea why drilling a ferrule could fix my intonation problem but .... that, hell yeah


----------



## vick1000

Unwinding the strng was causing it.


----------



## Marv Attaxx

vick1000 said:


> Unwinding the strng was causing it.


Thought so, too. But I only unwinded string beyond .080 (.085 and .090 D'addario and Elixier bass strings) and I've had problems those 75s and 80s, too. Still weird.
I don't know, I don't care, I'm just happy it works now and can't stop playing


----------



## Ben.Last

Are Sperzels the only locking tuners that have options for different colored tuning pegs?

I'd prefer to go with Schaller (easiest to swap out) or Hipshot (lightest weight) for my rg8, but I also want white knobs, and it doesn't seem that either company has any options for that.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

Ben.Last said:


> Are Sperzels the only locking tuners that have options for different colored tuning pegs?
> 
> I'd prefer to go with Schaller (easiest to swap out) or Hipshot (lightest weight) for my rg8, but I also want white knobs, and it doesn't seem that either company has any options for that.



if you find any, be sure to post up.


----------



## Soltero1595

Probably going to order one in the next two weeks!! Just a question, for pickups i'm most interested in the lace alumitone, but would you go with two xbars or with an x bar in the neck and a deathbar in the bridge?


----------



## Alfrer

Soltero1595 said:


> Probably going to order one in the next two weeks!! Just a question, for pickups i'm most interested in the lace alumitone, but would you go with two xbars or with an x bar in the neck and a deathbar in the bridge?



X bar and Deathbar, thats the shiiiiiit mate


----------



## Marv Attaxx

the first real mod after i got the emg 808x:
graph tech string saver classic! Those are the metal saddles with the insert which are supposed to have more high end than the usual string savers.
I had to file the saddle for the low E though, the string was too big . Yesterday it was rattling like crazy and i thought i had ....ed things up but today it's gone and the string sounds pretty good. Don't know what happened here haha
Anway: I think the sustain has increased a bit. And they look cool. And because I like using thin strings on the top I hope these things do their job 
It's not like the tone is 100% better with new saddles though, the original ones are good too 
If you'd like to try those I'd advise you to get the PG 8000-00 saddles as opposed of the PG 8000 0B I got! Those are not black but they should be better for thicker strings, the 0Bs are a bit tighter at the insert.




I got a nut too, which sadly doesn't fit. The measures are perfect but the string spacing doesn't match. I'm going to mod that thing so it fits, too!


----------



## vick1000

How are you going to mod string spacing on a nut?


----------



## Marv Attaxx

vick1000 said:


> How are you going to mod string spacing on a nut?


The graph tech nut is about 3mm too high anyway, gonna sand the top down, do the slots and then glue it in. At least that's the theory, I'm not good at crafting stuff


----------



## vick1000

Cuttng a nut is one of the hardest luthier tasks if you have never done one. You need good files too, expensive ones if you want it done right. Just lube the stock nut with nut sauce or graphite lube.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

vick1000 said:


> Cuttng a nut is one of the hardest luthier tasks if you have never done one. You need good files too, expensive ones if you want it done right. Just lube the stock nut with nut sauce or graphite lube.



Gotta disagree with this. If you're using a quality blank making a nut is extremely easy, time consuming and exacting, but rather easy. 

Tool wise, unless you're working with a really hard (Steel) or very soft/almost elastic material (some plastics) all you'll need is a basic needle file set. Home Depot and Harbor Freight sell essential the same little 9 piece set with orange handles for about $12. Works great. 

Other tools needed are a mechanical pencil, ruler, sand paper, and some micromesh. Basic stuff. A vice is incredibly helpful, but you can rig up other solutions. 

The reason so many cheaper guitars have crappy nuts isn't because it's hard, it's because it's time consuming and when it comes to making things cheap you have to do it fast.


----------



## vick1000

If you want to do it right, you can't use angled files. If the slots are not rounded or squared, they will grip the string and cause the guitar to go out of tune after bends and buzzing and the like.

http://www.stewmac.com/Luthier_Tools/Tools_by_Job/Nuts_and_Saddles/Gauged_Nut_Slotting_Files.html

But mostly, it's tedious work for a beginner, they tend to go too fast and remove too much material, and ruin the nut.


----------



## mr coffee

For minor adjustments, you can get away with welding tip cleaners. Not sure I'd want to cut a new nut that way, though.

-m


----------



## techmetalshred

My rig:

Agile Interceptor Pro 727 FM (EMG 707's)
Ibanez RG8 FM (stock PUPs)
Line 6 POD HD PRO
Crown XLS 802 Power
Carvin Legacy 2x12

No mods yet but in the works for the RG8:

SD Blackouts AHB-1's
Hipshot locking tuners
Ebonize fretboard
5-way toggle with positions 2 and 4 as kill


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

techmetalshred said:


> My rig:
> 
> Agile Interceptor Pro 727 FM (EMG 707's)
> Ibanez RG8 FM (stock PUPs)
> Line 6 POD HD PRO
> Crown XLS 802 Power
> Carvin Legacy 2x12
> 
> No mods yet but in the works for the RG8:
> 
> SD Blackouts AHB-1's
> Hipshot locking tuners
> Ebonize fretboard
> 5-way toggle with positions 2 and 4 as kill




^ got a close up pic of the top?

looks nice from what i can see...


----------



## techmetalshred

M3CHK1LLA said:


> ^ got a close up pic of the top?
> 
> looks nice from what i can see...



What do you mean by pic of the top? And thanks dude, its such a fun setup to play.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

We want to see the figuring on the top of your RG8.


----------



## techmetalshred

ThePhilosopher said:


> We want to see the figuring on the top of your RG8.



Right on, I will definitely take some close up pics of the RG8 when I get home from work. I recently bought it off of some dude on craiglist a couple weeks ago. The neck is one of my favorite parts of the guitar so far!

Out of curiosity, how difficult was it to put SD Blackouts into your RG8? I am interested in how much you had to route out of the guitar to fit the PUPs in and also where you located the battery...


----------



## techmetalshred

M3CHK1LLA said:


> ^ got a close up pic of the top?
> 
> looks nice from what i can see...


















The lighting isn't great in the pictures but I was really impressed with the guitar. The action and neck are really dialed. The gloss black headstock is rather boring IMO but i'm not sure what else would go better with this FM body. Might be badass if the guitar had a flat finish instead of gloss. 

Also, I have pleasantly surprised by the stock PUPs for metal/djent tones. Still not close to active tone though.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

^ looks great...love the color.


----------



## mr coffee

Yeah, the pickups on mine were close, but not quite there. Had I kept it, I was thinking about trying EMG 40HZ passives. That top almost has me second guessing myself.

-m


----------



## ThePhilosopher

techmetalshred said:


> Out of curiosity, how difficult was it to put SD Blackouts into your RG8? I am interested in how much you had to route out of the guitar to fit the PUPs in and also where you located the battery...



When I got the guitar, it was already equipped with a pair of EMG808x pickups. It does look like minor work was done in the corners and a little bit on the inner edge of each rout and the battery is in the control cavity.


----------



## Arhythmic

Marv Attaxx said:


> The graph tech nut is about 3mm too high anyway, gonna sand the top down, do the slots and then glue it in. At least that's the theory, I'm not good at crafting stuff



I think that the fastest way of doing it is to lower the nut height by the bottom of it. Just knock it off (gently!) off the fingerboard, lay a piece of fine (400 grit) sand paper on a piece of glass (or any really straight surface) and sand the nut's bottom (the straight part) on it. Before doing that you should measure how much material needs to be removed, draw a reference (masking tape works grear for that) and only then carefully proceed. Stop and check the progress and straighness (all of the angles) often no too sand make the nut's bottom crooked. Then glue it back with two dabs of superglue and you're done!  This method avoids the purchase of the specialized files and a lot of mistakes that a beginner can make


----------



## vick1000

Arhythmic said:


> I think that the fastest way of doing it is to lower the nut height by the bottom of it. Just knock it off (gently!) off the fingerboard, lay a piece of fine (400 grit) sand paper on a piece of glass (or any really straight surface) and sand the nut's bottom (the straight part) on it. Before doing that you should measure how much material needs to be removed, draw a reference (masking tape works grear for that) and only then carefully proceed. Stop and check the progress and straighness (all of the angles) often no too sand make the nut's bottom crooked. Then glue it back with two dabs of superglue and you're done!  This method avoids the purchase of the specialized files and a lot of mistakes that a beginner can make




The problem is he needs to reslot the nut, the slots are not aligned for the RG8.


----------



## Dana

I tore mine back apart, sanded all the paint back off, and filled in the corner soapbar routes so I could direct mount my pickups instead, then re painted


----------



## Dana

Another


----------



## Dana

Last


----------



## ImNotAhab

Dana said:


> I tore mine back apart, sanded all the paint back off, and filled in the corner soapbar routes so I could direct mount my pickups instead, then re painted



Sweet Enola Gay!


----------



## Alice AKW

I will do dirty things for that guitar xD


----------



## techmetalshred

I know this probably isn't the right thread for this but here is a couple clips with my stock RG8-FM. This is honestly one of the best stock guitars that I have played... The stock PUPs sound real solid but I am trying to get a similar sound to After the Burial. I can't decide if I want to throw some SD Blackouts in and install locking tuners or just pick up a RG2228.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BbyBYP-WLx4


----------



## Ilenia

Since i love my 2228, i would like get an rg8 and customized it for have 2 amazing killer guitar 
and then i will post it here


----------



## Hansson

Got such a gas for a rg8 but i can't find one used  But i've planing on how to mod it. Thinking black pickguard, black strat knob, block sticker inalys, and pearl tunerbuttons. I've planed buying a dimarzio super distortion and putting a plastic cover on it to match the neck pickup. Any one who has tried that pickup?

Anyone who is selling a black one in sweden?


----------



## elmodlock

Modding mine with lace death bar/ xbar combo with push pull pot for coil split, Sperzel custom locking tuners, shadow kill pot.


----------



## TerminalFunction

Hansson said:


> Anyone who is selling a black one in sweden?



Hey! Found this: Elgitarrer Säljes: Ibanez Rg8 / 8 Strängad. 3400:-


----------



## Dana

Vid http://youtu.be/kqWCJCEUjeo


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

Dana said:


> Vid http://youtu.be/kqWCJCEUjeo



sounds tons better, what pups were those again?

what are you running it through?


----------



## brutalwizard

you are not ready. My vocalist a member here made my guitarist a new RG8 body. Hoping to do something similar soon (lol i did have the idea first, but he had money first hahaha) when i get an iron label. (just sold my rg8 getting something a bit better)


----------



## RyanRoss815

^ sweet.
Search rg8 pickguard on eBay. There is one seller with them. Not sure if it's just the one he can modify or if he can get more custom made. 

Loving my rg8 I picked up. Some small mods to come.


----------



## Dana

M3CHK1LLA said:


> sounds tons better, what pups were those again?
> 
> what are you running it through?



lungren m8.
through jam up


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

brutalwizard said:


>



dang that look sweet...

...he could make a little cash on the side building those.


----------



## Schivosa

I've started to install a Nazgul/Sentient set in my RG8. I had to route the bridge cavity to get the Nazgul in. Now I have a gap in between the pickup and the cavity wall. What is the best thing to use to fill this gap? Would a gloss black silicon sealant or epoxy be fine to use?


----------



## TamanShud

> I've started to install a Nazgul/Sentient set in my RG8. I had to route the bridge cavity to get the Nazgul in. Now I have a gap in between the pickup and the cavity wall. What is the best thing to use to fill this gap? Would a gloss black silicon sealant or epoxy be fine to use?



Prime pickup choice dude! I just put them in my tele 7 and they slay. 
I'd personally probably avoid putting any kind of sealant in there for fear of wrecking them or not being able to get them out cleanly again. If it's a really bad gap pickup rings may be a better or safer option. IMHO.


----------



## Schivosa

TamanShud said:


> Prime pickup choice dude! I just put them in my tele 7 and they slay.
> I'd personally probably avoid putting any kind of sealant in there for fear of wrecking them or not being able to get them out cleanly again. If it's a really bad gap pickup rings may be a better or safer option. IMHO.



They are soap bars. The rings wouldn't look right. Any other idea? Maybe just black foam?


----------



## vick1000

Pick guard.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

Schivosa said:


> They are soap bars. The rings wouldn't look right. Any other idea? Maybe just black foam?



any pics of gap?


----------



## TamanShud

> They are soap bars. The rings wouldn't look right.



Ah yup, well played........ 

Foam could work well, maybe stick it to the edge of the route with double-sided tape to stop it moving around.


----------



## Fraz666

Hansson said:


> Anyone who is selling a black one in sweden?


I wonder if exists an european site for trading instruments (like the section here, but open to the world), 'cause in ebay I can't find anything for 8 strings and the local websites are too small for that kind of market... 
One month ago I was lucky I found a black RG8 used in an italian website but I'm looking for an active 8 pup and nothing comes out....


----------



## Schivosa

I messed up. I routed too much on the top side. I have to route the bottom side of the cavity too and keep the line straighter than I did with the top.


----------



## TamanShud

That's way less bad than I was expecting man. Is that white colour around the bass side of the bridge pup the body wood? If so you could get away with painting it matte black and I doubt anyone would be able to tell unless they get right up close.


----------



## Schivosa

TamanShud said:


> That's way less bad than I was expecting man. Is that white colour around the bass side of the bridge pup the body wood? If so you could get away with painting it matte black and I doubt anyone would be able to tell unless they get right up close.



Yeah, it's not too bad but I want to fix it as best as I can. Yes, the white is the body wood. I did think about painting the exposed wood. I'm going to try that first and see how it looks.

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## mr coffee

Sharpie marker.

-m


----------



## aesthyrian

Please do yourself a favor and avoid using a sharpie. I think your idea of using actual paint is better. Check out the Dupli-Color paint pens if you haven't already, one of those should get the job done.


----------



## ProgMetalFiend

Hey ladies and gents! This is my rg8fm, it was the trans grey burst. I like how it's coming out so far although it's not perfect, the stain didn't take too well in some spots. I am cool with it though, as this is my first time trying this.


----------



## Tesla

What is it you're trying to achieve here? A blue into yellow burst?

Personally I would've left it the way it was, the RG8FM had a killer finish.


----------



## ProgMetalFiend

Tesla said:


> What is it you're trying to achieve here? A blue into yellow burst?
> 
> Personally I would've left it the way it was, the RG8FM had a killer finish.



Yea the original was pretty cool. I happened to get a way better eight, imo, so I decided to switch the color up. 
I was originally going for a blue to Orange burst but the Orange I used ended up being that yellow  
it's a unique burst, I'm sure not for everyone but I'm digging it


----------



## vick1000

Schivosa said:


> I messed up. I routed too much on the top side. I have to route the bottom side of the cavity too and keep the line straighter than I did with the top.




Answer your PMs dude.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/4395931-post199.html


----------



## Haun

LUNDY said:


> Just dyed the fretboard. Used M4RK's advice and used the minwax and then did a couple clear coats over that. I had bought same inlays the ones CHANNIE suggested (white) I did not like the look of them so i pulled them off right away. Guess I'll have to learn to play without inlays.  Also did the D'activators a while back.



Sorry to bring up such an old post, but I tried to find where Channie suggested the inlay stickers, but to no avail. So I'm wondering where you got them and which "model" they are. I really like the look of them


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

Haun said:


> Sorry to bring up such an old post, but I tried to find where Channie suggested the inlay stickers, but to no avail. So I'm wondering where you got them and which "model" they are. I really like the look of them



if i recall correctly, he got them off ebay...there are a ton to choose from.


----------



## big_aug

ProgMetalFiend said:


> Hey ladies and gents! This is my rg8fm, it was the trans grey burst. I like how it's coming out so far although it's not perfect, the stain didn't take too well in some spots. I am cool with it though, as this is my first time trying this.



Cant set the beer down for just a sec to get a pic lol nice man


----------



## ProgMetalFiend

big_aug said:


> Cant set the beer down for just a sec to get a pic lol nice man



Nope had to keep my priorities straight


----------



## dr_turkey

Hey everybody sorry to make a first post like this but I figured people in this thread would know: Is there any type of trem system for 8 strings other than Floyd Rose or Kahler? I can live without divebombs but I'd rather have something closer to a bigsby/strat/jazzmaster trem. My goal is to be able to detune without too much hassle, probably nothing more than dropping either the 7th or 8th string down a step or tuning all the strings down a half step. Do I have any options?


----------



## Hybrid138

I bought some D Activators and I want to put in a 5 way switch for coil splits and stuff. Should I get the DiMarzio 5-way split switch or is there a cheaper option that works just as well?


----------



## odibrom

Get a 4way tele switch for the neck, bridge, serial and parallel mixes between the pickups. Then add some mini switches for independent coil split or parallel wiring within each pickup...


----------



## Schivosa

Well, I brought it in to an old teacher of mine to finish the job for me. I don't have much time lately as I am in the process of moving and starting a new job and I just wanted to get it done so I can play it when I have some time.




gif upload




how to screen capture




how to screenshot on windows


----------



## iambacon508

Where did everyone get there pickguards from?


----------



## Hybrid138

Ebonized my board, put D Activators in, and added a super switch



























more pics RG8 Ebonized Rosewood and Pickup swap - Album on Imgur


----------



## aesthyrian

haha I love the sad panda graphic!

In the second photo, is that only after the first coat of dye? I love that dark rosewood look.


----------



## Hybrid138

aesthyrian said:


> haha I love the sad panda graphic!
> 
> In the second photo, is that only after the first coat of dye? I love that dark rosewood look.



The first 2 in my post are different lightings. This was before I tried the Minwax stain, which didn't work. In the album, there are some pics towards the middle that have the Minwax stain on and they don't look any different.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

^ so you like pandas or just an enjoi fan?


----------



## Hybrid138

M3CHK1LLA said:


> ^ so you like pandas or just an enjoi fan?



I don't know what enjoi is but who don't like a damn good panda?!?!


----------



## lewis

Decided to dust off the Ibanez RG8 white, and get it finished and actually use it for band practices/live as the beater guitar. Its been sitting under my bed not being used (in a case) for months now.

*Current Mods:*:
- Locking Tuners Black
- White Pearloid buttons added
- Strap Locks
- White Volume speed knob

*Mods to do*
- Carbon Fibre Pickguard
(Ive ordered a Carbon Fibre bridge pickup only pickguard with white bevel from my awesomely talented luthier friend. He is using my one from the polish seller via the RG8 Pickguard thread as a template)

- Lace Deathbar in Chrome
- Push/Push Coil Tap
- maybe a neutrik locking jack
- Ebonize fretboard

Mock up pictures -


----------



## Ben.Last

Where'd you get the White tuning buttons?


----------



## lewis

Ben.Last said:


> Where'd you get the White tuning buttons?



Found them on ebay dude. Perfect fit - 

Pearl White color Gotoh Guitar Tuner Mini Buttons 6p --FR17W | eBay

You will need to order 2 sets though


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

Hybrid138 said:


> I don't know what enjoi is but who don't like a damn good panda?!?!



enjoi is a skateboard company thats been around a while...their known for their panda logo


----------



## maliciousteve

I'm getting myself a white RG8 with EMG's this thursday. It's been set up professionally but I'd like to get locking tuners.

For those RG8 owners in the UK, where did you get your tuners from? I can't seem to find any where that sells them as sets or individual.


----------



## mnemonic

maliciousteve said:


> I'm getting myself a white RG8 with EMG's this thursday. It's been set up professionally but I'd like to get locking tuners.
> 
> For those RG8 owners in the UK, where did you get your tuners from? I can't seem to find any where that sells them as sets or individual.



I remember last year, either on this thread or some other, people talking about Vanson locking tuners being good, apparently the guy will sell singles as well. UK ebay store:

eBay:

IIRC they were the same as some name brand, but I forget which.


----------



## maliciousteve

brilliant! they look just like schaller tuners.

Thanks very much


----------



## lewis

maliciousteve said:


> brilliant! they look just like schaller tuners.
> 
> Thanks very much



I can confirm how excellent these are. I have the Vansons on every guitar I own and he does sell singles. I just bought 2 and it cost me £12 for both. Bargain


----------



## mnemonic

I was originally going to get a set for my RG8, and then for my Mayones if I liked them, but I didn't have any issues with the stock tuners, tbh. They keep tune pretty well for me. Maybe I just got lucky with mine.


----------



## vick1000

Heads up for anyone drilling into the headstock for those type machine heads. Use a really sharp drill bit that's just a hair smaller then the screw, go slow, and use the right driver for the screw (make sure it fits the head tightly). The wood on mine is like concrete, and I rounded the heads out on the screws that came with my hipshots, lucky for me I stopped quickly and backed them out. Got some brass ones from the hardware store to replace them with.


----------



## Mangle

*nvrmnd*


----------



## maliciousteve

So I got my RG8. It sounds awesome. I had to adjust the truss rod and intonate the bridge as it was very much out. I've got the action fairly low now but I'm not used to the higher tension so I think 9's may be the way to go.

Will be looking to dye the fretboard darker at some point, for those in the UK, what's a good dye to get the fretboard very dark?


----------



## Sandy

I'm not really trying to do a complete overhaul of the original paint job just want to do some minor designs over a white finish. Is it feasible to use spray paint without removing the original paint?


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

Sandy said:


> I'm not really trying to do a complete overhaul of the original paint job just want to do some minor designs over a white finish. Is it feasible to use spray paint without removing the original paint?



there is a clear over the white i believe...

if you paint on top of it, you could sand it back off and re-clear the white as you dont go too deep.


----------



## maliciousteve

So I got around to dying the fretboard. I managed to find some calligraphy ink from Hobbycraft. Turned out pretty well considering this what it originally looked like


----------



## DARK8

maliciousteve said:


> So I got around to dying the fretboard. I managed to find some calligraphy ink from Hobbycraft. Turned out pretty well considering this what it originally looked like



I like the look. It turned out good.


----------



## JEngelking

^Agreed, that turned out nice!


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

3x better


----------



## lewis

I was wanting to buy a white Ibanez truss rod cover for my RG8. Ive found one on ebay but its for a 4 string bass. Does anyone know if the Ibanez 4 string bass truss rod covers would fit the RG8?


----------



## Fraz666

Hybrid138 said:


> Ebonized my board, put D Activators in, and added a super switch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more pics RG8 Ebonized Rosewood and Pickup swap - Album on Imgur


damn!
Now I have to buy a white one and make it become a stormtrooper


----------



## chaneisa

lewis said:


> I was wanting to buy a white Ibanez truss rod cover for my RG8. Ive found one on ebay but its for a 4 string bass. Does anyone know if the Ibanez 4 string bass truss rod covers would fit the RG8?



It's not likely. Their 4 string necks aren't very wide.


----------



## lewis

chaneisa said:


> It's not likely. Their 4 string necks aren't very wide.



Good call. Ive decided to get one custom cut using the measurements of the stock cover. Dude can do engraving too. 

Worked out my finished build but I cant decide on inlay stickers or not. Thoughts? - 







Or


----------



## chaneisa

lewis said:


> Good call. Ive decided to get one custom cut using the measurements of the stock cover. Dude can do engraving too.
> 
> Worked out my finished build but I cant decide on inlay stickers or not. Thoughts? -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or



I dig the inlay stickers quite a bit, assuming you get them perfectly centered like that. It looks good.


----------



## lewis

chaneisa said:


> I dig the inlay stickers quite a bit, assuming you get them perfectly centered like that. It looks good.



Thats what Im leaning towards. I will get the fretboard dyed up soon and then I will buy some. Presumably I would need the Jazz bass ones because they are wider etc.

I can get some white pearloid ones off evilbay.


----------



## chaneisa

lewis said:


> Thats what Im leaning towards. I will get the fretboard dyed up soon and then I will buy some. Presumably I would need the Jazz bass ones because they are wider etc.
> 
> I can get some white pearloid ones off evilbay.



I'd try to find a 5-string one, maybe even a 6er. 4-string Jazz necks are only 1.5 inches at the nut. They're not expensive so I don't think it'll make a huge impact if they don't work the first set you get, but it's still best to avoid wasted money. Also, is the pickguard supposed to look carbon-fiber/graphite-esque?


----------



## lewis

chaneisa said:


> I'd try to find a 5-string one, maybe even a 6er. 4-string Jazz necks are only 1.5 inches at the nut. They're not expensive so I don't think it'll make a huge impact if they don't work the first set you get, but it's still best to avoid wasted money. Also, *is the pickguard supposed to look carbon-fiber/graphite-esque*?



duly noted 


And yes it is  Its a few days away from getting done now finally. Its a Carbon weave with a white beveled edge.


----------



## vick1000

I tried the inlay stickers from the ebay seller in Japan, and they did not hold up too well. They are rather thick, and the edges come loose. I suppose you could put some clear coat over them and the fretboard to make them more permanent.


----------



## Ben.Last

So, is there any kind of consensus regarding the best dye to for Rosewood fretboards? Seems like there's a bit o' this and a bit o' that used throughout this thread.


----------



## lewis

Ben.Last said:


> So, is there any kind of consensus regarding the best dye to for Rosewood fretboards? Seems like there's a bit o' this and a bit o' that used throughout this thread.



The by the book way is the Stewmac/Fiebings
But any very dark stain seems to work like you say. I will be going the stewmac route personally.


----------



## lewis

vick1000 said:


> I tried the inlay stickers from the ebay seller in Japan, and they did not hold up too well. They are rather thick, and the edges come loose. I suppose you could put some clear coat over them and the fretboard to make them more permanent.



You know, Im tempted to just get glow in the dark Duct tape and use that for inlays


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

lewis said:


> The by the book way is the Stewmac/Fiebings
> But any very dark stain seems to work like you say. I will be going the stewmac route personally.



i planned to do the dark stain, but i would want something that would hid the fret dot markers and hold up under use


----------



## lewis

M3CHK1LLA said:


> i planned to do the dark stain, but i would want something that would hid the fret dot markers and hold up under use



im sure Ive seen pics of people on here who have used plenty of Stewmac layers and it covered up the dots and they were barely visible if at all.


----------



## vick1000

You will always see at least the outline of the dots, unless you actually paint over them. I prefer to just stain the board darker so it still somewhat matches the sides.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

vick1000 said:


> You will always see at least the outline of the dots, unless you actually paint over them. I prefer to just stain the board darker so it still somewhat matches the sides.



figure id have to sand them a little so it would not be glossy and to help hold the stain too.

anyone have pics of what their dyed/painted fretboards look like after a few months use? curious to see how they are holding up.


----------



## Cobra

M3CHK1LLA said:


> figure id have to sand them a little so it would not be glossy and to help hold the stain too.
> 
> anyone have pics of what their dyed/painted fretboards look like after a few months use? curious to see how they are holding up.



me too, and if it's water based, won't it come off when cleaning the fretboard with dunlop cleaning kit etc.? Or am I the only one cleaning the fretboard when changing strings?  Looks like the most popular ebony thing people are using on here is water based. I don't get it.


----------



## AlexThorpe

Cobra said:


> me too, and if it's water based, won't it come off when cleaning the fretboard with dunlop cleaning kit etc.? Or am I the only one cleaning the fretboard when changing strings?  Looks like the most popular ebony thing people are using on here is water based. I don't get it.



I used the Minwax ebony stuff back when I got the guitar (back in 2013 maybe?) and it's still holding up strong. Did about 2-3 coats of the stuff. Covered up the inlay dots, you can still see the circles in the right light but for the most part they're gone. 

I recently did a fret polish/oiling of the board and was curious to see if any of it would rub off, but none of it did. Still looks every bit of ebony as it did when I first did it.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

&#916; that's good to know, cause I want something that will last.


----------



## Cobra

AlexThorpe said:


> I used the Minwax ebony stuff back when I got the guitar (back in 2013 maybe?) and it's still holding up strong. Did about 2-3 coats of the stuff. Covered up the inlay dots, you can still see the circles in the right light but for the most part they're gone.
> 
> I recently did a fret polish/oiling of the board and was curious to see if any of it would rub off, but none of it did. Still looks every bit of ebony as it did when I first did it.



wow, that's great news! Could you link me up with the exact product, and did you only use one product? There's many floating around on the forum and I don't know which one you used. Minwax ebony, hmm.. sounds like you did not have to use another product for coating/finish or something. very interesting!


----------



## AlexThorpe

It was this stuff, specifically. I found it at either Home Depot or Lowes. I used no sealant or any other product. Just a few coats of this after taping everything else off. (make sure to tape the side of the fretboard off otherwise you'll cover up the side dots!)


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

&#916; thx for posting up the pic


----------



## Gmork

hey vick1000 just wondering where you got your rg8 pickgaurd? the black and orange trim one? thats exactly what ive wanted for a while. know somewhere online to order from? thanks


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

Gmork said:


> hey vick1000 just wondering where you got your rg8 pickgaurd? the black and orange trim one? thats exactly what ive wanted for a while. know somewhere online to order from? thanks



here ya go...

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/244787-rg8-pickguard-thread.html


----------



## vick1000

Gmork said:


> hey vick1000 just wondering where you got your rg8 pickgaurd? the black and orange trim one? thats exactly what ive wanted for a while. know somewhere online to order from? thanks




gf-factory on eBay


Pretty mixed reviews on the guy, but it did arrive safe and as described, it was made of acrylic thougn, and painted flat black on top. I got the white pearloid one from another ebayer that also got it from the same polish seller.


----------



## lewis

MASSIVE HIPSHOT UPDATE!!!!::

Heard direct from Hipshot earlier, they have confirmed to me that they are working on bringing direct RG8 replacement bridges to the table (Exactly how they have done with the 7 string gibraltar bridges). Perfect replacements.

Here is the first proto, laser cut steel they have been working on for a customer - 






Shame the baseplates are the same looking but, this is still good news for people wanting to upgrade the awful stock Ibanez bridges.

SIDENOTE, they even said to me they are thinking of making brass sadles optional.
+1


----------



## canuck brian

That's a damn smart move on Hipshot's part - tackling a market that nobody else really tapped. Kudos to them!


----------



## lewis

canuck brian said:


> That's a damn smart move on Hipshot's part - tackling a market that nobody else really tapped. Kudos to them!



I agree!!. And exactly why Im willing to part with my cash to them. 

I want to turn this "beater" RG8 into a machine. This is part of said changes!!


----------



## Spicypickles

That's great news!


Now graphtech needs to just start selling pre-slotted nuts. I bought a nut blank and started working on mine this weekend and ended up taking too much off and it was too narrow.


----------



## Marv Attaxx

I was in contact with them about this a few months ago, didn't know they're gonna do this now for real! But they really should make the baseplate slightly longer (I guess around 5mm would be perfect) and deliver it with those shorter saddles for the two lowest strings so it'll be easier to get the intonation right


----------



## ThePIGI King

Spicypickles said:


> Now graphtech needs to just start selling pre-slotted nuts.



And they need to do either single saddle sales, or 8 string sets.


----------



## Marv Attaxx

ThePIGI King said:


> And they need to do either single saddle sales, or 8 string sets.



Just write them an email, the can sell you whatever you need 
They have a good and quick customer service. Bought 8 string saver saddles for a fair price.


----------



## vick1000

So how is that Hipshot bridge any better than the stock bridge? It a flat piece of steel, they did not improve upon it at all. Or does just putting the Hipshot name on it supposedly make it better?


----------



## Hachetjoel

The hipshot bridge is much more comfortable and better for the strings, which is especially helpful on baritone scales. I think they're kind of similar to the graphtec ones so I'm sure people might argue they have better tone, I can tell you in my experience they have great tuning stability. And I think it looks cool.


----------



## lewis

Hachetjoel said:


> The hipshot bridge is much more comfortable and better for the strings, which is especially helpful on baritone scales. I think they're kind of similar to the graphtec ones so I'm sure people might argue they have better tone, I can tell you in my experience they have great tuning stability. And I think it looks cool.



+1

Saddles more comfy,
better materials
better intonation
better tuning stability
and also will be offering Brass saddles as an optional request which again will change tone for the better. Nice and twangy/bright


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

its cool that hipshot is doing this...i like the fact that you dont have the extra holes showing like the other model people have used on the rg8 in the past.

also, is there any info on the price?


----------



## lewis

M3CHK1LLA said:


> its cool that hipshot is doing this...i like the fact that you dont have the extra holes showing like the other model people have used on the rg8 in the past.
> 
> also, *is there any info on the price?*



I did reply in the email asking about price and availability and as of yet havent had a response.


----------



## lewis

Pickguard done and on. Its a 2ply, white/carbon fibre finish. 1 volume 1 bridge pickup.

Locking tuners are on and I have fitteed white Pearloid buttons.

Next up is a Bareknuckle Juggernaut 8 in the bridge and a new Hipshot bridge and she be done.

I do have to do some copper foil shielding in the cavities and I want to stain the fretboard black too.


----------



## vick1000

You don't really need to shield the cavity, that black paint inside is conductive and acts as a shield.


----------



## lewis

vick1000 said:


> You don't really need to shield the cavity, that black paint inside is conductive and acts as a shield.



I dont recall seeing that haha. Ok cool I will just shield the pickguard.


----------



## Ben.Last

lewis said:


> Pickguard done and on. Its a 2ply, white/carbon fibre finish. 1 volume 1 bridge pickup.
> 
> Locking tuners are on and I have fitteed white Pearloid buttons.
> 
> Next up is a Bareknuckle Juggernaut 8 in the bridge and a new Hipshot bridge and she be done.
> 
> I do have to do some copper foil shielding in the cavities and I want to stain the fretboard black too.



Mind me asking why you did the pickguard before getting the new pickup? That's just going to leave you with a passive pickup in an active sized hole still unless you make a new pickguard.


----------



## lewis

Ben.Last said:


> Mind me asking why you did the pickguard before getting the new pickup? That's just going to leave you with a passive pickup in an active sized hole still unless you make a new pickguard.



Im going to make a cover up for it (try to) using the 5 string active size bass pickup cover so it looks like an EMG but with the pole pieces of the Jug poking through said cover.

ala this - 






And it will look like this - 






but with both row of poles poking through  hopefully it works haha


----------



## chaneisa

Have you made sure the dimensions work? Meaning have you made sure the dimensions of an 8-string BKP will fit inside a 5-string soap at cover?


----------



## lewis

chaneisa said:


> Have you made sure the dimensions work? Meaning have you made sure the dimensions of an 8-string BKP will fit inside a 5-string soap at cover?



Yeah. Seems they would fit fine


----------



## chaneisa

lewis said:


> Yeah. Seems they would fit fine



Are you getting that exact cover from Mojotone?


----------



## lewis

chaneisa said:


> Are you getting that exact cover from Mojotone?



no, just a quick google image search.


----------



## Tesla

That sounds cool, looking forward to seeing it finished.


----------



## Jake

My dimarzio Dactivator did not fit in the 5 string soapbar cover for whatever reason just an FYI. It seems many people have had success with it and for some reason I didn't but I have no idea why


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

finally getting some pick guards made...go to page 11 for the latest

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/244787-rg8-pickguard-thread.html



if you picked up an rg8, go here to post up a link and add your name to the list...

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/220221-rg8-roll-call.html


----------



## Leviathus

Question!

Am i gonna need to replace any of the other electronics if i wanna throw Ionizers in mine? Pots or jack or somethin? or can i just solder them in where the legendary Ibz-8s are and be good?


----------



## vick1000

Leviathus said:


> Question!
> 
> Am i gonna need to replace any of the other electronics if i wanna throw Ionizers in mine? Pots or jack or somethin? or can i just solder them in where the legendary Ibz-8s are and be good?



The stock stuff is OK, they will work. The stock switch won't work if you want to coil tap or anything. I always ditch the stock Chinese stuff in my guitars though, but I am OCD about it.


----------



## TechDeathWannabe

I also have a question, but which may have already been discussed and answered time and again.

Aside from maybe being a wiring nightmare, is it possible to add a 5-way switch, using one of the extra positions for a single/split coil of the neck pup, and the other for a single/split coil of the bridge pup? Or perhaps try a 7-way switch, and use the four extra settings for the individual coils?

For example:
Pos. 1 - Neck, both coils
Pos. 2 - Neck, coil A
Pos. 3 - Neck, coil B
Pos. 4 - Neck/Bridge
Pos. 5 - Bridge, coil A
Pos. 6 - Bridge, coil B
Pos. 7 - Bridge, both coils

Or with a 5-way;
Pos. 1 Neck, both coils
Pos. 2 Neck, coil closest to fretboard (what I'm calling "A")
Pos. 3 Neck/Bridge
Pos. 4 Bridge, coil A
Pos. 5 Bridge, both coils
_____________________________________

Leviathus, I think you would be fine as-is, since they're both passives, but I don't know for certain, so as the saying goes, don't quote me on that.
Edit: nevermind, someone with actual experience/knowledge answered.


----------



## Leviathus

Cool, thanks for the info.


----------



## vick1000

TechDeathWannabe said:


> I also have a question, but which may have already been discussed and answered time and again.
> 
> Aside from maybe being a wiring nightmare, is it possible to add a 5-way switch, using one of the extra positions for a single/split coil of the neck pup, and the other for a single/split coil of the bridge pup? Or perhaps try a 7-way switch, and use the four extra settings for the individual coils?
> 
> For example:
> Pos. 1 - Neck, both coils
> Pos. 2 - Neck, coil A
> Pos. 3 - Neck, coil B
> Pos. 4 - Neck/Bridge
> Pos. 5 - Bridge, coil A
> Pos. 6 - Bridge, coil B
> Pos. 7 - Bridge, both coils
> 
> Or with a 5-way;
> Pos. 1 Neck, both coils
> Pos. 2 Neck, coil closest to fretboard (what I'm calling "A")
> Pos. 3 Neck/Bridge
> Pos. 4 Bridge, coil A
> Pos. 5 Bridge, both coils
> _____________________________________
> 
> Leviathus, I think you would be fine as-is, since they're both passives, but I don't know for certain, so as the saying goes, don't quote me on that.
> Edit: nevermind, someone with actual experience/knowledge answered.



Yeah, you can add a Fender Super Switch and do pretty much anything with two HBs, but it will be a nightmare to wire it without an additional toggle. Diagrams are out there if you search.


----------



## odibrom

Is there such a thing as a 7 way blade switch?

A super switch will do the trick, I have that scheme on my RG7 prestige...

If you don't mind the drilling, add 4 mini switches and search for the Triple Shot wiring Scheme on google images. Triple Shot are 6 string only pickup rings by Seymour Duncan, go check them out! Then, use a 4 way blade switch (telecaster kind) and do a Neck, Neck+Bridge (parallel), Neck+Bridge (serial) Bridge wiring, also available on the net... you'll have all those connections and much more.


----------



## ThePIGI King

I was reading through the early posts in the thread but didn't get a good answwer...

Are there any drop in replacement tuners for this thing? I hate non-locking tuners and restringing without them. Anybody got ideas/experiences?


----------



## odibrom

ThePIGI King said:


> I was reading through the early posts in the thread but didn't get a good answwer...
> 
> Are there any drop in replacement tuners for this thing? I hate non-locking tuners and restringing without them. Anybody got ideas/experiences?



Since original the tuners don't have any screw on them to hold onto the wood, I guess you can put there whatever you want. Mine have Hipshot's Open Gear ones.


----------



## vick1000

ThePIGI King said:


> I was reading through the early posts in the thread but didn't get a good answwer...
> 
> Are there any drop in replacement tuners for this thing? I hate non-locking tuners and restringing without them. Anybody got ideas/experiences?



The Fender branded lockers have two anchor pegs like the stock Ibanez, but I don't know if they fit the stock anchor holes on the RG8. Carvin has them too, and the dimensions were off on the pegs.

I just put the open geaar Hipshots on mine, and drilled the holes for their anchor screw. Use a really sharp drill bit that is just a tiny bit thinner than the screws, and go slow, making sure to clear the bit frequntly, because the maple and walnut are very hard, and will burn up the bit easily.


----------



## ThePIGI King

What would be the most cost effective way to get 4 bass side and 4 treb side? Special order? It also says on their site that a .060 is the highest without a special order?


----------



## Tr3vor

Probably a dumb question but whatever, Can you put a coil split on the RG8's stock pickups? I'm not sure since they are bass pickups from what I heard.

a better question would be, should I even bother? I'm planning on replacing the pickups sometime within the next month anyway.


----------



## vick1000

ThePIGI King said:


> What would be the most cost effective way to get 4 bass side and 4 treb side? Special order? It also says on their site that a .060 is the highest without a special order?



Just call Hipshot, or e-mail them, they will set you up with which ever set you want, including larger gauge posts.


----------



## vick1000

Tr3vor said:


> Probably a dumb question but whatever, Can you put a coil split on the RG8's stock pickups? I'm not sure since they are bass pickups from what I heard.
> 
> a better question would be, should I even bother? I'm planning on replacing the pickups sometime within the next month anyway.


 
Stock pups are two conductor, no way to split.


----------



## Tr3vor

vick1000 said:


> Stock pups are two conductor, no way to split.



well that sucks. Time to start saving I guess.


----------



## Ram150023

Welp... After 5 DAYS of reading eek i can safely say that my RG8 on the way will not be and is not like any on this thread  and no its not a custom order or super expensive... $399.00 

I will preface by saying the mods on here are great and lots of great info to be absorbed...

Especially if you like reading 100 posts about the same pickup combos or pick guard question hahahahaha 

Seriously note... Great to see the triumphs and the pitfalls to avoid... Took notes the entire read.

Going for a "as close as possible" set up to Trent / Justin (RIP) from After The Burial. Cant afford a true Prestige Ibby 8. Wouldve loved to match the white RG's they use... But white seems very prevalent here 

I will have the freshly modded RG8 up soon! Hold me over till i finish building my custom 8 haha


----------



## lewis

Ram150023 said:


> Welp... After 5 DAYS of reading eek i can safely say that my RG8 on the way will not be and is not like any on this thread  and no its not a custom order or super expensive... $399.00
> 
> I will preface by saying the mods on here are great and lots of great info to be absorbed...
> 
> Especially if you like reading 100 posts about the same pickup combos or pick guard question hahahahaha
> 
> Seriously note... Great to see the triumphs and the pitfalls to avoid... Took notes the entire read.
> 
> *Going for a "as close as possible" set up to Trent / Justin (RIP) from After The Burial*. Cant afford a true Prestige Ibby 8. Wouldve loved to match the white RG's they use... But white seems very prevalent here
> 
> I will have the freshly modded RG8 up soon! Hold me over till i finish building my custom 8 haha



YES YES YES and YES...you have my attention massively.  Cant wait to see this beaut. Justin is a massive influence to me. His death is super sad. Ive been gasing for something VERY green for ages (fave colour). I got myself one of his green tribue wrist bands but I defo need a guitar in this colour for sure.


----------



## Ram150023

lewis said:


> YES YES YES and YES...you have my attention massively.  Cant wait to see this beaut. Justin is a massive influence to me. His death is super sad. Ive been gasing for something VERY green for ages (fave colour). I got myself one of his green tribue wrist bands but I defo need a guitar in this colour for sure.



An unbelieveable loss... Still to this day for me. ATB is a HUGE influence... Youll hate me more for this...









11/22/15 here in Rochester. Got to buy and share a beer with Trent... Got to chat for about a half hour before they went on stage about everything. Gave them both my personal condolences... Trent's set up, tone, play style, the new album... Just the two of us talking like regular people at a bar! Huge props to the band for being super down to earth! It was an amazing night!


----------



## lewis

Ram150023 said:


> An unbelieveable loss... Still to this day for me. ATB is a HUGE influence... Youll hate me more for this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11/22/15 here in Rochester. Got to buy and share a beer with Trent... Got to chat for about a half hour before they went on stage about everything. Gave them both my personal condolences... Trent's set up, tone, play style, the new album... Just the two of us talking like regular people at a bar! Huge props to the band for being super down to earth! It was an amazing night!



Ah wow man. Meeting and hanging with those guys must of been great.

Care to share any tone or setup tricks?. Ive always liked their tones but never been able to get close to em haha. Wonder what amps they are using these days.


----------



## Ram150023

lewis said:


> Ah wow man. Meeting and hanging with those guys must of been great.
> 
> Care to share any tone or setup tricks?. Ive always liked their tones but never been able to get close to em haha. Wonder what amps they are using these days.



I will message you with that info... Dont want to stray too far off the topic hahaha

Wonder if any artist from any of the big bands are on this site? Especially ATB! Haha


----------



## ThePIGI King

From what I'm reading, if I understand correctly, this:

Sperzel 3+3 Trim-Lok Tuning Machines | Musician&#39;s Friend

should be a direct drop in replacement? Anybody confirm? I've read that they are direct swap for a 7321, but I've never seen a 7321 before, so I don't know if its' tuners are the same as the RG8? Also, any suggestions on getting a set of 4x4? Call Sperzel themselves or deal with a distributor such as MF?


----------



## Ram150023

ThePIGI King said:


> From what I'm reading, if I understand correctly, this:
> 
> Sperzel 3+3 Trim-Lok Tuning Machines | Musician's Friend
> 
> should be a direct drop in replacement? Anybody confirm? I've read that they are direct swap for a 7321, but I've never seen a 7321 before, so I don't know if its' tuners are the same as the RG8? Also, any suggestions on getting a set of 4x4? Call Sperzel themselves or deal with a distributor such as MF?



If you look at the picture provided... The tuners on the RG8 have two "position holders" that dig into the head... The sperzels only have one thats centered... So youd have to do some modifications to make these work...

And it never hurts to talk to a live person to get help with it...


----------



## Tr3vor

ThePIGI King said:


> From what I'm reading, if I understand correctly, this:
> 
> Sperzel 3+3 Trim-Lok Tuning Machines | Musician's Friend
> 
> should be a direct drop in replacement? Anybody confirm? I've read that they are direct swap for a 7321, but I've never seen a 7321 before, so I don't know if its' tuners are the same as the RG8? Also, any suggestions on getting a set of 4x4? Call Sperzel themselves or deal with a distributor such as MF?



I'm no expert, but they seem like the same tuners as my 7321


----------



## ThePIGI King

Ram150023 said:


> If you look at the picture provided... The tuners on the RG8 have two "position holders" that dig into the head... The sperzels only have one thats centered... So youd have to do some modifications to make these work...
> 
> And it never hurts to talk to a live person to get help with it...



I'm kinda weird about talking with people on the phone. All around, I'm a very strange person, I probably have lots of problems that haven't been diagnosed  But I thought it only looked like one peg, since in the 'overview' on MF, it says pegholes, as in plural. Maybe you're right though. I'll keep digging then.


----------



## Ram150023

ThePIGI King said:


> I'm kinda weird about talking with people on the phone. All around, I'm a very strange person, I probably have lots of problems that haven't been diagnosed  But I thought it only looked like one peg, since in the 'overview' on MF, it says pegholes, as in plural. Maybe you're right though. I'll keep digging then.



Well im happy you can chat here!! Hahaha

But because of the conflicting pics and verbage is exactly why id make the call. Im not spending $$ on something unless i know its gonna work out of the box.

Let us know what you find out!!


----------



## Metalworker

Just ordered an RG8 in dark walnut finish from zzounds and it should be here Tuesday. I ordered a set of ernie ball skinny top heavy bottom strings with it so ebonizing the fretboard along with a setup will be the first mods assuming I get a good one without any qc issues. There's also a little confusion over what the body is made of... Ibanez says mahogany while zzounds says basswood... hoping for mahogany. I'll have to see it in person to decide what else to do to it but I'm picturing gold hardware. This is my first erg so I'll probably be playing the .... out of it rather than trying to mod it at first but we'll see. I'm stoked!


----------



## Metalworker

For those with a hipshot bridge, what was involved in installing it? I saw one on this thread with extra holes from the original bridge, can that be avoided without re-finishing the guitar?


----------



## vick1000

Metalworker said:


> Just ordered an RG8 in dark walnut finish from zzounds and it should be here Tuesday. I ordered a set of ernie ball skinny top heavy bottom strings with it so ebonizing the fretboard along with a setup will be the first mods assuming I get a good one without any qc issues. There's also a little confusion over what the body is made of... Ibanez says mahogany while zzounds says basswood... hoping for mahogany. I'll have to see it in person to decide what else to do to it but I'm picturing gold hardware. This is my first erg so I'll probably be playing the .... out of it rather than trying to mod it at first but we'll see. I'm stoked!



It's Mahogany.


----------



## lewis

Metalworker said:


> For those with a hipshot bridge, what was involved in installing it? I saw one on this thread with extra holes from the original bridge, can that be avoided without re-finishing the guitar?



hipshot now offer a direct replacement bridge for the Ibanez that has all the holes line up perfectly as its the same dimensions as the stock bridge,


----------



## ThePIGI King

vick1000 said:


> It's Mahogany.



Why do you think they changed the body wood for the Walnut coloured one when the only difference (other than body wood) was colour?

EDIT: Also guys, found out those Sperzels I posted above aren't a direct fit...so there is currently no locking tuners (that I know of as of this post) that are drop-in. I might as well just bite the bullet and check my drill bit collection. Thanks for your help.

EDITed EDIT: Okay guys, sorry for so many edits, but I've been doing more research, and I found that the Fender Locking tuners have a peg distance of 10mm, and apparently the Ibby is 10.5mm? Also, I found a product Hipshot makes, called the UMP (Universal Mount Plate), which, to my understanding, voids the need for set pins or screws. The only issue being the overlap that would be produced towards the 5th and 4th string, but hopefully tomorrow if I can get a conversation going with them, I can find out the easiest way around this overlap, or if it's even an issue.


----------



## vick1000

ThePIGI King said:


> Why do you think they changed the body wood for the Walnut coloured one when the only difference (other than body wood) was colour?
> 
> EDIT: Also guys, found out those Sperzels I posted above aren't a direct fit...so there is currently no locking tuners (that I know of as of this post) that are drop-in. I might as well just bite the bullet and check my drill bit collection. Thanks for your help.
> 
> EDITed EDIT: Okay guys, sorry for so many edits, but I've been doing more research, and I found that the Fender Locking tuners have a peg distance of 10mm, and apparently the Ibby is 10.5mm? Also, I found a product Hipshot makes, called the UMP (Universal Mount Plate), which, to my understanding, voids the need for set pins or screws. The only issue being the overlap that would be produced towards the 5th and 4th string, but hopefully tomorrow if I can get a conversation going with them, I can find out the easiest way around this overlap, or if it's even an issue.



Maybe they had some surplus Mahogany?

Anyway, that Hipshot plate is for Les Paul style guitars. They came with my open gear sets, you can't use them on the RG8. The Fender set would only require widening of the existing holes probably.


----------



## Metalworker

Well here she is! Bone stock fresh from Indonesia...









looking at the grain and pores it is definitely mahogany. Will be blackening the board along with a string change tonight. As the thread title states, let the mods begin!


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

very nice...

see if you can get a little black in the body pours...would look great imho


----------



## Metalworker

Now we've got fatter strings and a blacker board 




Think next I'm going to try to polish the finish to make it gloss, depending on how that goes I might end up re-laquering it.


----------



## Metalworker

lewis said:


> hipshot now offer a direct replacement bridge for the Ibanez that has all the holes line up perfectly as its the same dimensions as the stock bridge,



I just looked at their website and only saw a 8 string .125 and an 8 string .175, neither of the dimensions were close to an RG8 bridge. Do you have a part # or a link?


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

Metalworker said:


> I just looked at their website and only saw a 8 string .125 and an 8 string .175, neither of the dimensions were close to an RG8 bridge. Do you have a part # or a link?



i know someone here has used it, cant remember...you may have to read back several pages


----------



## vick1000

Metalworker said:


> I just looked at their website and only saw a 8 string .125 and an 8 string .175, neither of the dimensions were close to an RG8 bridge. Do you have a part # or a link?








lewis said:


> MASSIVE HIPSHOT UPDATE!!!!::
> 
> Heard direct from Hipshot earlier, they have confirmed to me that they are working on bringing direct RG8 replacement bridges to the table (Exactly how they have done with the 7 string gibraltar bridges). Perfect replacements.
> 
> Here is the first proto, laser cut steel they have been working on for a customer -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shame the baseplates are the same looking but, this is still good news for people wanting to upgrade the awful stock Ibanez bridges.
> 
> SIDENOTE, they even said to me they are thinking of making brass sadles optional.
> +1



This is the post about it. It's not out yet, personally I don't see that big of a difference. I put the Graphtech string saver saddles on mine, and they are excellent. The base plate would not be much different on the Hipshot I believe.


----------



## Metalworker

vick1000 said:


> This is the post about it. It's not out yet, personally I don't see that big of a difference. I put the Graphtech string saver saddles on mine, and they are excellent. The base plate would not be much different on the Hipshot I believe.



Yea that's not really what I was expecting lol... Hope that's just the prototype and they are working on better aesthetics, similar to the original.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

vick1000 said:


> This is the post about it. It's not out yet, personally I don't see that big of a difference. I put the Graphtech string saver saddles on mine, and they are excellent. The base plate would not be much different on the Hipshot I believe.



thanks for digging that up...i forgot it was still a prototype.

the saddles is prob good enough tho the orig design would look much better.


----------



## Spicypickles

Metalworker said:


> Yea that's not really what I was expecting lol... Hope that's just the prototype and they are working on better aesthetics, similar to the original.





That's Ibeenhad's screw up though, making the baseplate so long. The hipshot is like half that length


----------



## conkerandco

Been lurking here for a while, but i'm a newbee so Hi all. Here' the RG8 I got around Christmas.









Mods:
- PGM F-Hole Decals 
- Pickups & Tuners painted white
- Knobs changed to white strat type
- Jedi Sticker (Essential)

F-Holes are a bit too big and paint on the tuners and pickups is already starting to chip, but I'm really happy with the overall aesthetic. White EMG 808x's and pearloid tuners buttons are likely in the future.


----------



## Ram150023

Welp... Finally pulled the trigger on a bone stock RG8 in black. Not too special until i tell you what i paid for it....






$199.00!!!!!

Let the mods begin


----------



## Konfyouzd

Considering buying another RG8 to holoflash it... I'm also considering an RGIR28FE... Thoughts...? I like EMGs so the thought of having something that comes preloaded with them but has the basic look and feel of an RG8 and the ability to more easily upgrade to a different set of EMGs (not a huge fan of the 808) might actually be a better choice for me...


----------



## vick1000

808 +18v = TEH BROOTZ!!!

The 808x is good, but more like a mid output passive.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

vick1000 said:


> 808 +18v = TEH BROOTZ!!!
> 
> The 808x is good, but more like a mid output passive.



demand sound clip when finished...


----------



## Ram150023

Konfyouzd said:


> Considering buying another RG8 to holoflash it... I'm also considering an RGIR28FE... Thoughts...? I like EMGs so the thought of having something that comes preloaded with them but has the basic look and feel of an RG8 and the ability to more easily upgrade to a different set of EMGs (not a huge fan of the 808) might actually be a better choice for me...



Whats holoflash? 

Iron labels are nice... Wouldnt mind owning one of those...

Eh to the EMG's... More of a blackout person myself...


----------



## Ben.Last

Ram150023 said:


> Whats holoflash?



https://www.google.com/search?q=holoflash&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8


----------



## Ram150023

Ben.Last said:


> https://www.google.com/search?q=holoflash&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8



MASSIVE throwback to the 80's but damn some of the pics i saw the guitar looked amazing! 

If you do that konfyouzd... Do a solid color... The teal one i saw was very sic... actually...





Just dont do rainbow!!


----------



## ThePIGI King

I should be posting something cool up in here sometime soon...Or else I better start calling some people...


----------



## starvingartist

nice profile pic man! ;P
ABR!


----------



## Ram150023

Wonder whats in the box...




Lots of bubble wrap..




Oooooh!... I see somethin!




Ahhh... There she is!!




All said and done... $246 paid for the guitar with shipping!!! One hell of a steal considering its only superficial things with the paint thats the issue. Fretboard and neck look brand new. So once the "makeover" is complete... This thing will be on par with the prestige's!! Time to upgrade! Stay tuned!


----------



## windnative

Did you happen to buy it online from guitar center? I bought this one for the same price a couple of weeks ago. It was perfect (cosmetically) aside from the massive collection of dust.


----------



## Ram150023

Yep... GC.com used gear section. $199. Couldnt pass that up. I do love the white... 
But i have bigger plans for mine... The paint is being removed / replaced anyway.
All i cared about was that the guitar was structurally sound. I dont even care if the electronics worked... Hell even the bridge is gone
The mods are in the works /ordered and on the way... So this will be a quick build for me


----------



## ThePIGI King

Got some Hipshot open gear locking tuners installed. I'd post pics, but my phone doesn't seem to want to get the pics to my computer...


----------



## Ram150023

ThePIGI King said:


> Got some Hipshot open gear locking tuners installed. I'd post pics, but my phone doesn't seem to want to get the pics to my computer...



Boo. How do you like them?


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

ThePIGI King said:


> Got some Hipshot open gear locking tuners installed. I'd post pics, but my phone doesn't seem to want to get the pics to my computer...


----------



## ThePIGI King

Ram150023 said:


> Boo. How do you like them?



Sorry guys, my phone is acting up for some reason, still.

But I like them. I have the white RG8, and since the headstock is black, I took the odd option and got chrome tuners, because I like the way they look on the black headstock, and it gives it a different look than the rest of the hardware. They do their job and they look cool.


----------



## Nix_94

Pickguard needs to be screwed down but then I think it's complete. 
Pearloid pickguard, pearloid tuner buttons and a D-Activator in the bridge


----------



## Spicypickles

Alright, damnit. I've got an Rg8 in white that I've sanded the black off of and painted white. Unfortunately, the last time I did this, the clear that I put on turned the damn thing off white/cream. 

Can anyone recommend a spray on clear that actually dries clear?


----------



## movingpictures

Spicypickles said:


> Alright, damnit. I've got an Rg8 in white that I've sanded the black off of and painted white. Unfortunately, the last time I did this, the clear that I put on turned the damn thing off white/cream.
> 
> Can anyone recommend a spray on clear that actually dries clear?



Spraymax 2k cans


----------



## mr coffee

SprayMax 2K and USE A RESPIRATOR. Even spraying outdoors, that stuff left me feeling really bad when I did some bike parts. It's clear, it stays clear and it's good enough that my fenders are showing no wear or damage after several years and I don't baby my bike.

-m


----------



## Spicypickles

You dudes rule. Thanks.


I'll post pics after I get it painted and the nut cut and glued.


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples

What dye have you guys been using to 'ebonize' the necks?

And how does dying work with inlays? I've seen pics of people dying their fretboard darker both where they kept the inlays and where they dyed over them.

Is it just a matter of taping over the inlays before dying or is there something more to it? The only mod I'm really looking to do with an RG8 is dye the fretboard darker so it doesn't look so cheap.


----------



## mr coffee

I didn't keep my RG8 long enough to dye, but I used Fiebings USMC Black leather dye which I already had on hand to dye the fretboard of my Gretsch. While it absorbed into the fretboard readily, I found that it wiped right off of the inlays.

-m


----------



## Spicypickles

I used the minwax wood stain. It's like 4 bucks for a can. Slather it on, wait about 5 min or so and take an eraser and wipe your inlays off.


----------



## ThePIGI King

Question to you pickguard guys:

How does the thickness of the pickguard itself affect the pots and switch selector? Can the height of the pots and the switch be raised up a little bit to accommodate for that? Or how does that work?


----------



## Bobo

I was considering getting a RG8 (or RG8004 since it looks like the same guitar just $70 cheaper with offset dot inlays) sanding it down and staining it, thought it could look pretty cool. I saw this used RG8 on GC, but it doesn't match what I'd want. I have an old cheap stained mahogany 6 string RG that looks much better to me than this. Is this used one at GC maybe basswood instead of mahogany? Doesn't look very grainy or porous.

Used Ibanez RG8 8 String Solid Body Electric Guitar | Guitar Center


----------



## Ram150023

Bobo said:


> I was considering getting a RG8 (or RG8004 since it looks like the same guitar just $70 cheaper with offset dot inlays) sanding it down and staining it, thought it could look pretty cool. I saw this used RG8 on GC, but it doesn't match what I'd want. I have an old cheap stained mahogany 6 string RG that looks much better to me than this. Is this used one at GC maybe basswood instead of mahogany? Doesn't look very grainy or porous.
> 
> Used Ibanez RG8 8 String Solid Body Electric Guitar | Guitar Center



The one you listed is virtually identical to the RG8 i just picked up from GC used site...

Not too sure where your going with the wood identification from those pics...? Unless your looking at an RG8WNF version... But the link you provided shows the gloss black.

The RG8 is a mahogany body with a rosewood fingerboard, walnut and maple 5 pc neck.

What would you want from an entry level 8 stringer? IMHO... You absolutely cannot go wrong picking it up. Is it your first ERG / 8? Besides... One hell of a platform to mod out and you didnt spend a ton of $$ on to get.

Just my


----------



## metale

Wow, I feel pretty dumb right now. I've been researching RG8s for some time, and only now did I notice that the regular RG8 is mahogany and not basswood...


----------



## Bobo

Ram150023 said:


> The one you listed is virtually identical to the RG8 i just picked up from GC used site...
> 
> Not too sure where your going with the wood identification from those pics...? Unless your looking at an RG8WNF version... But the link you provided shows the gloss black.
> 
> The RG8 is a mahogany body with a rosewood fingerboard, walnut and maple 5 pc neck.
> 
> What would you want from an entry level 8 stringer? IMHO... You absolutely cannot go wrong picking it up. Is it your first ERG / 8? Besides... One hell of a platform to mod out and you didnt spend a ton of $$ on to get.
> 
> Just my



Maybe the wrong link is popping up for you for some reason, but the one I see is a used one that looks like it's been stripped and stained. It looks more like basswood to me going by pics of other stained basswood bodies I've seen. 

The RG8WNF is what I'm looking for, didn't realize they had that model. I've been a bit confused about what the woods are in these guitars and also whether they are different for the RG8's vs the RG8004's. 

It'll be my first 8 string, and some modding is intriguing...never really done any of it but it feels like I need to get with the program lol. 

Thanks!


----------



## ThePIGI King

Hold up guys, the only RG8 that is Mahogany is the RG8 Walnut coloured one. The black ones and white ones and the 8004's are all Basswood. The walnut ones and poplar burled ones are mahogany. Just thought I'd let you all know.


----------



## metale

It's confusing as even the Ibanez site states Mahogany

Electric Guitars RG - RG8 | Ibanez guitars


----------



## metale

Double post, sorry


----------



## Ram150023

Bobo said:


> Maybe the wrong link is popping up for you for some reason, but the one I see is a used one that looks like it's been stripped and stained. It looks more like basswood to me going by pics of other stained basswood bodies I've seen.
> 
> The RG8WNF is what I'm looking for, didn't realize they had that model. I've been a bit confused about what the woods are in these guitars and also whether they are different for the RG8's vs the RG8004's.
> 
> It'll be my first 8 string, and some modding is intriguing...never really done any of it but it feels like I need to get with the program lol.
> 
> Thanks!



No worries bud... We all start somewhere. Yeah the link is showing a gloss black one.

Yes there a "Walnut Flat" named option... But its truly stained mahogany. Theres pictures earlier in this thread of somone who got one. Very nice if you ask me... I was originally going to go with that option till i found mine at a steal.

The RG8 framework is excellent for modding out. Very comfortable to play and super smooth even for the used ones. Youll be very happy with it.




ThePIGI King said:


> Hold up guys, the only RG8 that is Mahogany is the RG8 Walnut coloured one. The black ones and white ones and the 8004's are all Basswood. The walnut ones and poplar burled ones are mahogany. Just thought I'd let you all know.



Well then thats really heavy damn basswood! At least on mine...

All the specs ive looked up show mahogany. Im going to be sanding mine to the wood here shortly... Obviously ill be posting pics here for the modifications... Yall are gonna shizz bricks when its done!! 


@ bobo... Regardless... Ive owned an Agile (which are very nice as well... Just not my spec liking is why i sold it), schecters feel like baseball bats... I havent had a chance to try any "designer / custom 8's"... And im no "brand whore"... But the RG8 is DEFINITELY a mark in the win column!!


----------



## mnemonic

My black one was labeled as Basswood when I bought it, if there was a spec change, it must have been recent. 

It is heavy though.


----------



## odibrom

The first RG8 where Basswood, mine is also basswood. They changed to mahogany 1 or 2 years ago (maybe last year?)...


----------



## mr coffee

The unfinished area in the neck pocket of my RG8004 silverburst also appeared to be basswood.

It seems that most RG8s have been satisfactory, but as with most guitars really, I would recommend putting your hands on it if possible before buying, and make sure the return policy is acceptable.

-m


----------



## Ron Head

My RG8 III RNHD , with pickguard :


----------



## Valco

I don't see many NTF 8s. Here's mine.


----------



## Ram150023

Ron Head said:


> My RG8 III RNHD , with pickguard :



RON!!! PLEASE HELP ME!! Is that a locking nut on a base model RG8??! I am in DESPERATE need of one and want to ensure I grab the correct size.

I know the Kahler on is too wide and certain Ibby models are too small... Do you have any info on where to order / what to order? 

Any help is appreciated!!


----------



## Ram150023

mnemonic said:


> My black one was labeled as Basswood when I bought it, if there was a spec change, it must have been recent.
> 
> It is heavy though.





odibrom said:


> The first RG8 where Basswood, mine is also basswood. They changed to mahogany 1 or 2 years ago (maybe last year?)...





mr coffee said:


> The unfinished area in the neck pocket of my RG8004 silverburst also appeared to be basswood.
> 
> It seems that most RG8s have been satisfactory, but as with most guitars really, I would recommend putting your hands on it if possible before buying, and make sure the return policy is acceptable.
> 
> -m



Taken DIRECTLY from Ibanez.com... selecting "RG Models", "Standard", "RG8"...

SPEC

Neck Type: Wizard II-8 5pc Maple/Walnut neck 
*Body: Mahogany body* 
Fretboard: Rosewood fretboard w/White dot inlay 
Fret: Jumbo frets 
Bridge: Fixed bridge 
Neck Pickup: IBZ-8 (H) neck pickup (Passive/Ceramic) 
Bridge Pickup: IBZ-8 (H) bridge pickup (Passive/Ceramic) 
Factory Tuning: 1D#, 2A#, 3F#, 4C#, 5G#, 6D#, 7A#, 8F 
String Gauge: .009/.011/.016/.024/.032/.042/.054/.065 
Hardware Color: Black 

I am definitely not going to open "Pandora's box" on the tonewood debate... God knows that's  or will I disagree with what you guys are finding, which IMHO would be false advertising...

Not that it really matters unless your looking for a nice figured wood for aesthetics...

As previously posted... mine is about to face the almighty palm sander and ill have pics up...


----------



## Ron Head

Ram150023 said:


> RON!!! PLEASE HELP ME!! Is that a locking nut on a base model RG8??! I am in DESPERATE need of one and want to ensure I grab the correct size.
> 
> I know the Kahler on is too wide and certain Ibby models are too small... Do you have any info on where to order / what to order?
> 
> Any help is appreciated!!


 
hey man , yeah , you'll definatly should get the original Ibanez part with the number shown on the picture ( i've only stored the original RG8 nuts in that bag ... ) : 





the included Floyd nut is a bit to small , the Kahler is definately to wide ; in this picture a comparison on all these nuts , with the Ibanez original part nut installed there : 






search on this number 2LN1MAA001 good luck !


----------



## odibrom

Ram150023 said:


> Taken DIRECTLY from Ibanez.com... selecting "RG Models", "Standard", "RG8"...
> 
> SPEC
> 
> Neck Type: Wizard II-8 5pc Maple/Walnut neck
> *Body: Mahogany body*
> Fretboard: Rosewood fretboard w/White dot inlay
> Fret: Jumbo frets
> Bridge: Fixed bridge
> Neck Pickup: IBZ-8 (H) neck pickup (Passive/Ceramic)
> Bridge Pickup: IBZ-8 (H) bridge pickup (Passive/Ceramic)
> Factory Tuning: 1D#, 2A#, 3F#, 4C#, 5G#, 6D#, 7A#, 8F
> String Gauge: .009/.011/.016/.024/.032/.042/.054/.065
> Hardware Color: Black



I was not interested in opening that pandora box, only giving some info on what woods are on what guitars. As I said before, mine is basswood and I have it for 3 to 4 years. I noticed that after I got mine, Ibanez started to use mahogany for RG8s and also for some RG7s...


----------



## Ram150023

odibrom said:


> I was not interested in opening that pandora box, only giving some info on what woods are on what guitars. As I said before, mine is basswood and I have it for 3 to 4 years. I noticed that after I got mine, Ibanez started to use mahogany for RG8s and also for some RG7s...



Haha no worries!! 

Yeah mine was made September of 2012 per the SN... So im going to assume its basswood...

Must be a recent change then.


----------



## Ram150023

Ron Head said:


> hey man , yeah , you'll definatly should get the original Ibanez part with the number shown on the picture ( i've only stored the original RG8 nuts in that bag ... ) :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the included Floyd nut is a bit to small , the Kahler is definately to wide ; in this picture a comparison on all these nuts , with the Ibanez original part nut installed there :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> search on this number 2LN1MAA001 good luck !





THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!! I can finally order the last part for the transformation!!!!


----------



## mnemonic

Ram150023 said:


> Taken DIRECTLY from Ibanez.com... selecting "RG Models", "Standard", "RG8"...
> 
> SPEC
> 
> Neck Type: Wizard II-8 5pc Maple/Walnut neck
> *Body: Mahogany body*
> Fretboard: Rosewood fretboard w/White dot inlay
> Fret: Jumbo frets
> Bridge: Fixed bridge
> Neck Pickup: IBZ-8 (H) neck pickup (Passive/Ceramic)
> Bridge Pickup: IBZ-8 (H) bridge pickup (Passive/Ceramic)
> Factory Tuning: 1D#, 2A#, 3F#, 4C#, 5G#, 6D#, 7A#, 8F
> String Gauge: .009/.011/.016/.024/.032/.042/.054/.065
> Hardware Color: Black
> 
> I am definitely not going to open "Pandora's box" on the tonewood debate... God knows that's  or will I disagree with what you guys are finding, which IMHO would be false advertising...
> 
> Not that it really matters unless your looking for a nice figured wood for aesthetics...
> 
> As previously posted... mine is about to face the almighty palm sander and ill have pics up...



Ah, cool. 

I've done some googling and it seems up-in-the-air with retailers, some list basswood, some list mahogany. Most retailers aren't really known for their accuracy though. 

I may take some sandpaper to somewhere inconspicuous on mine like the control cavity, I'm curious now.


----------



## ThePIGI King

I believe, from what I've researched, that it was basswood up until last year (2015), and the models from 2015 on are mahogany. Mine's a '14, so, if what I've found is true, it's basswood. I'd check your year to find out, unless I'm wrong, which, I very well could be. Max might know though, he knows just about everything, especially concerning Ibby.


----------



## Spicypickles

Kind of embarrassing post....

I was lurking through this thread, and came across a website someone linked to a decal spot. I purchased said decal, applied after painting the headstock, and cleared. The clear turned yellow, and ruined all that work. I've since sanded all of it off, and repainted. I'm getting ready to clear. I need to apply another decal but I can't for the life of me remember that site nor have I found it after a couple hours looking (search function is not too helpful). 

Can someone hook a brother up?

EDIT: So I was right in thinking it was best-decals.com, but it seems to have either site problems or they went out of business.... Does anyone know of another decal spot, or have a decal for an 8 string ibanez? I don't care whether it says prestige or not.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

^^^

ibanez decal 8 | eBay


----------



## Bobo

Anyone care to share how they have their guitars setup? String buzz is a bit much on this guitar atm. Looks like the fretwork may kinda suck on my guitar, but I'm going to get some feeler gauges and try to get exact #'s for measuring relief and action.


----------



## Valco

Bobo said:


> Anyone care to share how they have their guitars setup? String buzz is a bit much on this guitar atm. Looks like the fretwork may kinda suck on my guitar, but I'm going to get some feeler gauges and try to get exact #'s for measuring relief and action.



My neck relief is relatively flat. I have my action set to about 1.5mm on the 12 fret which is somewhat low for some people, but due to hand problems it's what works for me. 

The 6th and 7th are OK, but the 8th does tend buzz. It's just something I've gotten used to. I use 9s to 65 D'Addarios.


----------



## vick1000

8th strings inherently have more buzz, should be less on the 7th, that's just the nature of baritone extended range guitars.

I have the NYXL .74-.10 set on mine, and tune the 8th to G, the 7th (.68) to B. Barely any neck relief, I have not been able to get much relief on any of three RG8s. 

You can compensate with heavier gauges, and raising action. But if you are getting buzz down toward the nut, and not above the 10th fret, you need more relief. You can try loosening the truss rod a bit (counter clockwise looking down toward the bridge), don't force it though, they can be hard to turn.

If you have good relief, but get buzz up toward the 12th fret, you have to raise the saddles.

You may have just got a lemon as well, not unusual with cheap Indo guitars. In wihch case a fret leveling, or worse, a fretboard leveling and refret would be required. Not really worth the money or time on an RG8 IMO.


----------



## Bobo

Well I'm trying to get used to a bit more buzz than I normally do, seems Vick is right about generally more buzz for these scales/tunings/string gauges. I'm currently using Daddario 10-59 and an 80. Tuning is a full step down from standard F# to E, so it's E to D for me. I love the that tonal range as well and the fairly light tension that is what I'm used to. 

I may try Kalium strings as I've heard they are a bit bright and maybe a slight bit more tension is tolerable with tone benefits.

I'm having no troubles with the truss rod going either direction, but I think this guitar needs some fret leveling. The 3rd fret is apparently low and buzzes much more than the others. If I understand correctly, it'd be better to have a high fret than a low one. Either way I've never done any fret work, am a bit worried about trying it.

I think the stock pups are part of the problem as they are so inarticulate that I'm picking a bit harder to make notes sing. I guess it's a combination of low output and some lacking midrange.


----------



## metale

I may have something for this thread later. A black RG8 just arrived and I'm toying with a few ideias:
Fill pickup cavities and reroute bridge one for passive size, fill one of the pot holes, refinish black - M80M-ish (cheapest)
Refinish in seafoam green, pearloid pickguard, HSH setup, Abasi wiring - JEM70V-ish
Strip body, fill and reroute pickup cavoties for passives, natural back and sides, add binding, figured veneer on top, HH setup
Same as above but with a pickguard and HSH setup, TAM-ish (most expensive)


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

metale said:


> I may have something for this thread later. A black RG8 just arrived and I'm toying with a few ideias:
> Fill pickup cavities and reroute bridge one for passive size, fill one of the pot holes, refinish black - M80M-ish (cheapest)
> Refinish in seafoam green, pearloid pickguard, HSH setup, Abasi wiring - JEM70V-ish
> Strip body, fill and reroute pickup cavoties for passives, natural back and sides, add binding, figured veneer on top, HH setup
> Same as above but with a pickguard and HSH setup, TAM-ish (most expensive)



cant wait to see it


----------



## ThePIGI King

metale said:


> I may have something for this thread later. A black RG8 just arrived and I'm toying with a few ideias:
> Refinish in seafoam green, pearloid pickguard, HSH setup, Abasi wiring - JEM70V-ish



In case it's a vote, this one.


----------



## Bobo

Anyone have opinions on the stock RG8 tuners? Just got mine, restrung with never-fail-me Daddarios, and it's not holding tune very well. I've had it for 3 weeks and the weather has been warming up, maybe the neck is settling some? Or maybe the stock tuners suck?


----------



## vick1000

Bobo said:


> Anyone have opinions on the stock RG8 tuners? Just got mine, restrung with never-fail-me Daddarios, and it's not holding tune very well. I've had it for 3 weeks and the weather has been warming up, maybe the neck is settling some? Or maybe the stock tuners suck?



Did you check and make sure the nuts were tight? I have had many new guitars were the nuts were just hand tightend on the tuners. In any case, even the cheapest crappy tuners should hold pitch. You sure it's not the nut gripping the string? Put some nut sauce on there. 

You might want to check your sadles too, make sure none of them are wobbling around. And check the intonation screws on the ones that are out far enough to get close to come lose from them, they may not be threaded in at all.


----------



## lewis

ive got some incoming pictures shortly. New longer CTS Pot is in (although not wired yet), pickguard has been shielded, body holes drilled and fitted to the guitar, single pickup cavity has been shielded as have the electric cavity plate. Frets have been polished. 

All thats left to do is sort out some better/new saddles and condition the fretboard and its done. (and of course a new pickup but thats guna be the last thing I do)


----------



## Ben.Last

Bobo said:


> Anyone have opinions on the stock RG8 tuners? Just got mine, restrung with never-fail-me Daddarios, and it's not holding tune very well. I've had it for 3 weeks and the weather has been warming up, maybe the neck is settling some? Or maybe the stock tuners suck?



I don't have any tuning issues on mine. I may replace them with locking tuners eventually, but that's for the locking, not tuning stability.


----------



## lewis

Will take some better pics in natural light but for now this is where Im at -


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

^ looks great bro...




Bobo said:


> Anyone have opinions on the stock RG8 tuners? Just got mine, restrung with never-fail-me Daddarios, and it's not holding tune very well. I've had it for 3 weeks and the weather has been warming up, maybe the neck is settling some? Or maybe the stock tuners suck?



you may also check to see if you have the neck pocket problem that some of us here had. see if the bolts are loose, or the gap is so big that the string tension moves or shifts the the neck...that could be your problem.

i and a few other sent ours back for replacements. ive not seen any with that problem in a while, but im wondering if any of those earlier guitars were repaired or just sent back out for sale at a discount.


----------



## Bobo

vick1000 said:


> Did you check and make sure the nuts were tight? I have had many new guitars were the nuts were just hand tightend on the tuners. In any case, even the cheapest crappy tuners should hold pitch. You sure it's not the nut gripping the string? Put some nut sauce on there.
> 
> You might want to check your sadles too, make sure none of them are wobbling around. And check the intonation screws on the ones that are out far enough to get close to come lose from them, they may not be threaded in at all.



I was able to tighten up every nut a bit. I filed the nut slots a little to accommodate bigger strings, doesn't look like they are grabbing (doesn't that make a sitar like effect on open notes?). 

Sadles aren't wobbly, and the screws have enough threads. The bottom two bridge screws were a bit loose though.



M3CHK1LLA said:


> you may also check to see if you have the neck pocket problem that some of us here had. see if the bolts are loose, or the gap is so big that the string tension moves or shifts the the neck...that could be your problem.
> 
> i and a few other sent ours back for replacements. ive not seen any with that problem in a while, but im wondering if any of those earlier guitars were repaired or just sent back out for sale at a discount.



Pocket looks good, no gaps (that was the problem, right?). Two of the bolts were a little loose, but I think one is stripped. It's fairly tight, has tension on it, but won't hand tighten as much as the other 3, just spins. I'll play it for awhile and see how it does.

BTW, how do you tell the year model? The first two digits in the serial # are 14, so I'm guessing it a 2014 model. And thanks for the help guys.


----------



## ThePIGI King

That's right. The first two numbers dictate the year. So your's is indeed a 2014 model.


----------



## Bobo

ThePIGI King said:


> That's right. The first two numbers dictate the year. So your's is indeed a 2014 model.



Kinda sucks I got a 2014 ordering it in 2016. Sounds like it may be basswood instead of mahogany as well.


----------



## ThePIGI King

Bobo said:


> Kinda sucks I got a 2014 ordering it in 2016. Sounds like it may be basswood instead of mahogany as well.



The switch from basswood to mahogany was sometime in 2015. So yes, you got a basswood one as well. Some people prefer the basswood, some the mahogany. Mines a '14 as well, and mine is pretty stellar.


----------



## Bobo

ThePIGI King said:


> The switch from basswood to mahogany was sometime in 2015. So yes, you got a basswood one as well. Some people prefer the basswood, some the mahogany. Mines a '14 as well, and mine is pretty stellar.



I don't mind basswood, just a bit annoyed at not getting what was advertised. Not worth the return hassle. I think with fret work and new puppies I'll be much happier.


----------



## Chuck

Just pulled the trigger on a poplar burl RG8. Thinking of throwing EMG 57/66 in it.


----------



## lewis

Chuck said:


> Just pulled the trigger on a poplar burl RG8. Thinking of throwing EMG 57/66 in it.



if you do that i would love to see pics and sound clips


----------



## ThePIGI King

Chuck said:


> Just pulled the trigger on a poplar burl RG8. Thinking of throwing EMG 57/66 in it.



Natural or blue? The blue looks a bit "showy" to me, and I much prefer the natural. I do like the blue more than plain black though. In any event, can't wait to see it!


----------



## Bobo

Chuck said:


> Just pulled the trigger on a poplar burl RG8. Thinking of throwing EMG 57/66 in it.



Make sure to show off the new toy! And a little off topic question here, how do yoy like living in Pensacola?


----------



## ThePIGI King

Long overdue, but my phone is fixed so I can post up my pics from it.

Here's how she sits today!


----------



## Randy

Well, this is an RGA8 but this seems like the best place to put it. It was obviously stripped and then it got 3 coats of Danish Oil. The pickups are Ionizers.


----------



## Randy

Quick bump to this...

I forgot that the wood was really pale underneath the finish, so this also got a coat of ebony stain (to 'pop' the grain), then it was sanded back and two coats of walnut stain went on top.

Also, the bulk of the finish was removed with chemical stripper (Stripeeze?) and the whole thing was sanded with a palm sander up to 320.


----------



## Ram150023

Randy said:


> Quick bump to this...
> 
> I forgot that the wood was really pale underneath the finish, so this also got a coat of ebony stain (to 'pop' the grain), then it was sanded back and two coats of walnut stain went on top.
> 
> Also, the bulk of the finish was removed with chemical stripper (Stripeeze?) and the whole thing was sanded with a palm sander up to 320.



Nice work bud! Surprised it had a nice grain pattern!

Did you do anything with the HS?


----------



## Randy

Ram150023 said:


> Nice work bud! Surprised it had a nice grain pattern!
> 
> Did you do anything with the HS?



Thanks!

Honestly, the grain and the wood quality was 'so-so'. As you can tell it's 3 or 4 pieces and piece on the bass side has a pretty nice looking streak on it but the rest are fairly 'blah'.

I forgot to mention, I also did a coat of pre-stain/conditioner (that's what you see on it in the shot when it's sitting in the stand). That helped to get the wood to absorb the stain fairly evenly (which, from my experience, it probably wouldn't have done on it's own) and the two stage staining process had much to do with the way it came out looking overall. 

A nicer piece of mahogany probably could've gone straight from sandpaper to danish oil and had a similar look, IMO.

The headstock is still stock. This was a low-buck, weekend project for my brother in law. The neck is a 5-piece, so if we sanded the headstock, you'd have seen the stripes through the front. To get things to match, I'd have had to source mahogany (or similar) veneer and replacement logo, and that just wasn't in the time-table and budget for this one. This and the RGD I built for him are currently his two main guitars, so the next time it's due for a string change, I'll probably suggest we get the headstock to match.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

^ keep us updated on the project


----------



## Ram150023

Randy said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Honestly, the grain and the wood quality was 'so-so'. As you can tell it's 3 or 4 pieces and piece on the bass side has a pretty nice looking streak on it but the rest are fairly 'blah'.
> 
> I forgot to mention, I also did a coat of pre-stain/conditioner (that's what you see on it in the shot when it's sitting in the stand). That helped to get the wood to absorb the stain fairly evenly (which, from my experience, it probably wouldn't have done on it's own) and the two stage staining process had much to do with the way it came out looking overall.
> 
> A nicer piece of mahogany probably could've gone straight from sandpaper to danish oil and had a similar look, IMO.
> 
> The headstock is still stock. This was a low-buck, weekend project for my brother in law. The neck is a 5-piece, so if we sanded the headstock, you'd have seen the stripes through the front. To get things to match, I'd have had to source mahogany (or similar) veneer and replacement logo, and that just wasn't in the time-table and budget for this one. This and the RGD I built for him are currently his two main guitars, so the next time it's due for a string change, I'll probably suggest we get the headstock to match.



Sill though, to get that from what was originally covered in paint!!

I had that on a GIO 4 string Ibby bass... sanded it down... saw a really nice grain pattern... and stained it instead of paint. I still have pics in my gallery...

IMO... the stripes are a nice touch... if there wasn't a HS logo... you'd still know it was a true Ibby! 

And I am ... Seems this is the time of year for work on Brother-in-law's guitars!!


----------



## Bobo

I'm still trying to get satisfied with the setup on my RG8, and I want to describe an issue that is unique to this guitar for me. Although the fretwork is very average I feel, I can get the string height set to where a single note rings through good enough through the amp, but when I go for a simple 2 string bar chord (particularly with a chord on the B-E strings) , the chord is choked off worse than a similar setup would be on any of my other guitars. In fact I'm actually using a higher string height and more string tension than with any of my other guitars.

This is my 1st 8, I've always had 6ers that I downtuned to get in typical 7 string realms. The appeal of the range of an 8 got too strong, but I did skip the usual 6 to 7 to 8 string progression. So I don't know if people have found similar issues with going to a 7, but maybe not as much as an issue when going to an 8. Most of my 6ers are thin neck Ibby's, and there are some other fairly thin-necked guitars in the arsenal. What I'm wondering is if this thin 8 string neck is less sturdy than what I'm used to and maybe the added vibration when you start doing chords vs single notes reverberates through the neck more which maybe causes a kinda of counter vibration against the strings which causes the strings to choke more as is the action is just simply too low.

Hopefully that description makes sense, but maybe I'm way off on what is causing this. Either way, this guitar is harder to play than I'd like. I've spent more time than I'm used to trying to get as good as a setup as the fretwork will allow, but I'm certainly no expert. Any thoughts guys?


----------



## Randy

Bobo said:


> Hopefully that description makes sense, but maybe I'm way off on what is causing this. Either way, this guitar is harder to play than I'd like. I've spent more time than I'm used to trying to get as good as a setup as the fretwork will allow, but I'm certainly no expert. Any thoughts guys?



There's basically no way that you can fret a note on one string and have it ring fine, then fret that same note PLUS one on another string and all of the sudden the first note starts choking out. I mean, I believe you're experiencing this but I'm saying the simple addition of the second note is not what's causing the note to fret out... it's gotta be something else.

My food for thought: Rushed fretwork on a budget minded guitar, added to the extra width of an 8 string versus a 6 or even 7 string.

I do some luthiery work and a LOT of repairs and setups on new/used gear. When you do a professional, 'one-off' fretjob (new guitar or refret), after you press the frets, you do a fret level. Even though the frets have all just been freshlly pressed into place, on a micro-scopic scale, some will stick up more than others. 

For a fret level, you adjust the truss rod, check to make sure it's straight, use a flat beam or radiused beam and sand paper to make every fret basically level with the several infront of and behind it; which subsequently makes everything even. After that, you recrown, deburr and polish the frets individually, paying close mind not to make them any shorter than you made them in the last step.

Outside of very extreme cases, they do NOT do this in the factory. Because of the streamlined, assembly line type process (and the fact they have machines or well experienced and calibrated assemblers), they basically press the fret into the slot, check it with a level once and down the line it goes. They PROBABLY (maybe?) do a simple check to make sure there's no obvious choked notes after the strings go on and then it's shipped to the other side of the world, through several different climates in between, plus time in a warehouse and UPS truck and everywhere else in between.

There's a lot of room for a 'so-so' fretjob to shift and lift in transit to you.

Added to that, the fretwire is that much wider than other guitars. I haven't seen what the assembly line for 8-strings looks like but most fretting gear built up until recently was centered around 6 string guitars. That means the actual caul that presses the fret into places is 6 string or very slightly longer. The amount extra to add an extra string for a 7-string is negligible but on an 8 string, now you're getting into the territory where caul doesn't necessarily provide enough clamping force along the full length of the fret (because the caul is that much smaller than the length of the fret), that it's possible it adequately pushes down just the center and NOT the whole thing in one press.

In my case, when I started working on 8 strings, I needed to use the press on the fret 2 or 3 times (once in middle, ones on each end) where I was only using it once on a 6-string. Eventually they all sit pretty flush, but they still benefit from a fret level... but they don't do that in the factory, hence (IMO) the very likely chance 8-string frets aren't as sufficiently pressed into the slots from the factory vs. their 6 or even 7 string counter parts. It's possible, anyway.

As far as what you're specifically experiencing, I think there are high spots on your fretboard. 

A lot of times they're not noticeable with high action or pressing individual notes on a string, but when you bend (that's a biggy) or fret chords (which often create a very subtle bending motion because of the lateral pressure on your hand from the string you're pressing perpendicular to the first one), the string drifts away from it's path straight to your saddle, into a 'high spot'. Your strings might all be set to a height where they individually don't buzz, but you've probably got subtle differences in saddle height, so once a string crosses into the path of a "higher" fret area, it starts vibrating close to the higher fret area, touching it VERY subtley and killing the note sooner.

A good test of this would be to take a few of the frets you've noticed being effected by chords (or even every fret on the guitar), fret the note, strike it and see if it chokes out. Then bend or vibrato it wide and see if you notice an area where it starts to choke out. That'll answer what's up pretty quickly.

As far as how to address it, two band aids are higher action (like you're doing) and heavier strings (to limit the amount of deviation from center that a string moves when struck, thus limiting the amount of motion toward the higher frets). They might make it useable for now, but obviously it's not preferrable.

The real solution would be to take the guitar to your shop for a truss rod adjustment and a fret level. If it's a reputable place, they'll probably diagnose it first to make sure that's really the issue.

EDIT: All the things I described above could also be caused by a poorly adjusted truss rod. Similar deal... the extra girth and tension on the fretboard from an 8-string vs. a 6-string could also cause a more frequent occurrence of fretboards that aren't perfectly straight, out of the factory. 

Most of the time that could obviously be rectified with proper adjustment.


----------



## Bobo

Thanks for the advice Randy, I'll try the fretting and bending ideas tomorrow. I know there are spots on the fretboard where it's easy for me to tell things aren't level. For example, the 3rd fret buzzes quite a bit worse than the frets around it. 

I've adjusted the truss rod several times. Little tweaks here and there, waiting overnight to make sure it has time to settle. Again, I'm far from an expert, but it seems I would have gotten close by now, or it's just the hardest of all the guitars I've owned to get right. It also does make me wonder if the truss rod isn't working properly? For instance, it seems I've read people talk about a problem with a rod where it wouldn't provide even enough relief across the board, or something to that effect. Really someone who knows more needs to look at it like you said, but I don't know who to go to around here, I actually know a few guys I would not go to :-/


----------



## Randy

Well, start with the "bend" test and also try using a straight edge (slacken the strings enough to move the strings to either side of the fretboard) down the length of the fretboard just to count the truss rod relief in or out as a possibly.

I've had ineffective truss rods before which could be a result of a lot of things. It's not a cheap or easy thing to fix so I'd say I'd want to confirm what's going on before I go down that path.


----------



## Ram150023

Dumb quick question... Pertaining to truss rods... Since we are on the topic for an 8 string... What would be an "ideal" length for a truss rod? Or to bring it to even general-er terms... How do you figure out adequate length for a truss rod?

My particular situation... 28" scale 8 / 27" scale 7 (simultaneous builds)... What sized truss rod do i need?

Sorry if this goes a bit OT... And i know it would prolly be better suited in the luthery section... Please dont kick my ass Randy!!!


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

Just going to leave this here .. Got this PG from perleguutars on eBay


----------



## Randy

Ram150023 said:


> Dumb quick question... Pertaining to truss rods... Since we are on the topic for an 8 string... What would be an "ideal" length for a truss rod? Or to bring it to even general-er terms... How do you figure out adequate length for a truss rod?
> 
> My particular situation... 28" scale 8 / 27" scale 7 (simultaneous builds)... What sized truss rod do i need?
> 
> Sorry if this goes a bit OT... And i know it would prolly be better suited in the luthery section... Please dont kick my ass Randy!!!



I basically put truss rods into two categories... "guitar length" and "bass length". There are some variations on specific length between companies but generally they fall into those two ranges. 

Even though an 8-string or baritone (~27") is longer than usual, the length of the neck itself isn't long ENOUGH that it necessitates a bass truss rod. I ordered one for the first 8-string I built and found it ran almost all the way down to the end of the neck, which is not ideal. 

When you get into bigger scale lengths, like the Meshuggah guitars (30"ish) THEN you're getting into potentially bass truss territory.


----------



## Ram150023

Randy said:


> I basically put truss rods into two categories... "guitar length" and "bass length". There are some variations on specific length between companies but generally they fall into those two ranges.
> 
> Even though an 8-string or baritone (~27") is longer than usual, the length of the neck itself isn't long ENOUGH that it necessitates a bass truss rod. I ordered one for the first 8-string I built and found it ran almost all the way down to the end of the neck, which is not ideal.
> 
> When you get into bigger scale lengths, like the Meshuggah guitars (30"ish) THEN you're getting into potentially bass truss territory.



Ahh gotcha... so it isn't a big deal if the truss rod stops around the 18th - 20th fret.

Im reinforcing both with CF rods anyway... so should be stiff enough!

Grassy-ass good sir!!


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

looks cool, here is a close up...










r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> Just going to leave this here .. Got this PG from perleguutars on eBay


----------



## vick1000

Bobo said:


> I'm still trying to get satisfied with the setup on my RG8, and I want to describe an issue that is unique to this guitar for me. Although the fretwork is very average I feel, I can get the string height set to where a single note rings through good enough through the amp, but when I go for a simple 2 string bar chord (particularly with a chord on the B-E strings) , the chord is choked off worse than a similar setup would be on any of my other guitars. In fact I'm actually using a higher string height and more string tension than with any of my other guitars.
> 
> This is my 1st 8, I've always had 6ers that I downtuned to get in typical 7 string realms. The appeal of the range of an 8 got too strong, but I did skip the usual 6 to 7 to 8 string progression. So I don't know if people have found similar issues with going to a 7, but maybe not as much as an issue when going to an 8. Most of my 6ers are thin neck Ibby's, and there are some other fairly thin-necked guitars in the arsenal. What I'm wondering is if this thin 8 string neck is less sturdy than what I'm used to and maybe the added vibration when you start doing chords vs single notes reverberates through the neck more which maybe causes a kinda of counter vibration against the strings which causes the strings to choke more as is the action is just simply too low.
> 
> Hopefully that description makes sense, but maybe I'm way off on what is causing this. Either way, this guitar is harder to play than I'd like. I've spent more time than I'm used to trying to get as good as a setup as the fretwork will allow, but I'm certainly no expert. Any thoughts guys?


 
Check the neck pocket, make sure it's not gapped. Maybe even pull off the neck and smooth out any nasty bumps you find in the neck pocket. I had some pretty high peaks on the plastic finish/filler they leave in there.


----------



## ThePIGI King

Getting pretty frustrated. I'm trying to intonate my RG8, and it's going awfully. Even on the high B string, the saddle is almost all the way back, and it's STILL sharp by a good bit... I'm in standard with a set of 10's. There's no reason I can think of as to why my B shouldn't be intonating. I'm not even going to attempt intonating any of the other strings. This is frustrating. Guess I don't really need it intonated anyhow.

Any suggestions? My action is almost all the way up, but does that have anything to do with intonation? I am absolutely ignorant when it comes to guitar, other than playing it. So school me, please.

EDIT: Maybe my tuner is the problem? It's the tuner on the POD 2.0...which, well, isn't the best.


----------



## mnemonic

ThePIGI King said:


> Getting pretty frustrated. I'm trying to intonate my RG8, and it's going awfully. Even on the high B string, the saddle is almost all the way back, and it's STILL sharp by a good bit... I'm in standard with a set of 10's. There's no reason I can think of as to why my B shouldn't be intonating. I'm not even going to attempt intonating any of the other strings. This is frustrating. Guess I don't really need it intonated anyhow.
> 
> Any suggestions? My action is almost all the way up, but does that have anything to do with intonation? I am absolutely ignorant when it comes to guitar, other than playing it. So school me, please.
> 
> EDIT: Maybe my tuner is the problem? It's the tuner on the POD 2.0...which, well, isn't the best.



Action almost all the way up? That doesn't sound right, makes me think you've got issues with the neck or something. My high B string isn't even half-way up to the maximum height, and I have almost a half inch of rearward travel before I reach the limit. 

Here's how my bridge looks:





I can't remember the last time I intonated it, but it sounds in tune to my ear all the way up the neck. Though I'm using 9's, down a half-step. 

It could be your tuner, but having the action set as high as it goes on the high strings infers other problems. Even my low F isn't all the way back, or all the way up.

Can you post pics of the neck bow and of the bridge?


----------



## ThePIGI King

I had misspoken, my action isn't all the way up, I meant it was up high enough to where the screws weren't sticking out of the saddle at all. My apologies. Sorry for the terrible pics, my cell is all I have to take pics.

Action at the 12th:




Action around the 24th:




Bridge View 1:




Bridge View 2:




Also, it looks like you have a different spring on your 8th string than the other ones. Am I seeing things or did you get a smaller spring so that the saddle would go back further?

Also, I don't know if it helps you guys to know this, but at the first fret, the strings are super close the the board, unlike what the pics show at the 12th and 24th. I don't know how normal that is, or if that indicates neck bow or some sort.


----------



## mnemonic

I took the spring off the lowest saddle, as even fully compressed, I needed it to go back slightly further. If I wanted to go back further from where it is at now, I'd probably also have to trim the end of the screw. 

Thats normal for action to be lower at the nut. When the string vibrates, it creates an arc, with the widest movement directly in the middle. So at the ends of the strings (nut or bridge) the string movement is much less. If you're having buzzing with open strings, but no buzzing once you fret the 1st fret, that would imply the action being too low at the nut. 

Easy way to take your tuner out of the equation... pluck the 12th fret harmonic and then fret the 12th fret (being careful not to bend the string to either side). The notes should sound the same. I would expect in your situation, the fretted 12th fret should sound flat, so the saddle should move forward.

The easiest way to see the neck bow is to look down the strings/fretboard either from the nut looking at the bridge, or from the bridge, looking at the nut. The string will be perfectly straight as its pulled to tension. The neck should have a slight curve from the pull of the string. I'll try to get a picture of mine.

edit - its hard to see since my only camera is my iphone and I can't adjust the depth of field. 






There is a slight bow in the neck, not much. Its almost straight. it could probably be bowed a bit more, now the weather is warming up.


----------



## 7STRINGWARRIOR

For anyone who's interested, I'll be milling some Titanium trems in a few months after I get caught up. I wouldn't mind doing a few edge 8s, I'd just have to spec one out. The anodizing process of titanium will allow for some interesting color options... I'm rarely on here these days, I'll check back in a month or so.


----------



## metale

Pickups installed ob my RG8, bridge Painkiller and neck Oil City Masterwound Blackbird (with series/paralled push-pull switch on the tone knob).

Stringed with Guitar Joy 09-80s in drop E.











Sorry for the dark pics.


----------



## ThePIGI King

^That. Looks. Incredible.


----------



## ThePIGI King

mnemonic - I don't know how I never saw your post! Sorry. But that's pretty similar to the way that mine looks. I still don't understand why it can't intonate. I'm starting to really bet it's my tuner...I gotta try and find a different tuner.

EDIT: Heck yeah! Found a Boss TU-80, and it's saying my B is actually intonated quite well  of course it is! Thanks, POD tuner, you suck!

EDIT EDIT: Oh no, it's saying ALL my strings are intonated...and I highly doubt it...Sigh, I guess It's just gonna stay like this...


----------



## Soya

This was a fun little project. Body was a bit trashed when I picked it up, so decided to sand it down and fill the neck pickup, controls and truss rod cover screws. Dyed the fretboard, added a CTS pot and switchcraft jack. Really impressed with the playability, fret job is solid. Just using the stock bridge pickup for now, will switch it out eventually though. Sorry for the crap pic.


----------



## metale

^ that looks great, man! Love it


----------



## exo

Nice work!


----------



## mnemonic

Soya, awesome color, and great work.


----------



## TripperJ

Soya said:


> This was a fun little project. Body was a bit trashed when I picked it up, so decided to sand it down and fill the neck pickup, controls and truss rod cover screws. Dyed the fretboard, added a CTS pot and switchcraft jack. Really impressed with the playability, fret job is solid. Just using the stock bridge pickup for now, will switch it out eventually though. Sorry for the crap pic.



What did you use for dye and how did you do it. That is one of the best dye jobs in this thread.


----------



## lewis

anyone been bold enough to route out the room to use one of those neutrik (spelling?) locking jack inputs?


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

Update on the rg8 I posted . My friend is custom painting it. I told him HR Giger Esque and this is what he gave me. Brutal as hell. Anyone wants custom paint pm me


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

He also did this for me


----------



## odibrom

lewis said:


> anyone been bold enough to route out the room to use one of those neutrik (spelling?) locking jack inputs?



I had to enlarge mine's hole to use a Graphtech's jack input... no biggie...


----------



## vick1000

lewis said:


> anyone been bold enough to route out the room to use one of those neutrik (spelling?) locking jack inputs?



I used a Dremel and sanding drum to enlarge mine for a standard jack and football plate. Barrel jacks are total a$$.


----------



## Soya

Thanks guys! 




TripperJ said:


> What did you use for dye and how did you do it. That is one of the best dye jobs in this thread.



Thanks! I used this stuff, mainly because I already had it. 






I scuffed the fretboard with some 400 grit sandpaper, taped off the neck etc then applied the stain generously. Let it sit for 20 minutes or so then wipe with paper towels until the towels come off clean.


----------



## BubbleWrap

Soya said:


> This was a fun little project. Body was a bit trashed when I picked it up, so decided to sand it down and fill the neck pickup, controls and truss rod cover screws. Dyed the fretboard, added a CTS pot and switchcraft jack. Really impressed with the playability, fret job is solid. Just using the stock bridge pickup for now, will switch it out eventually though. Sorry for the crap pic.



That's really nicely done!


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

^ soya...that looks great. ive got a 93 rx7 that is that color....always thought a guitar would look good painted in that blue


----------



## mphsc

Man I want my swirled baby back.


----------



## WhiskeyPickleJake

How many posts until I can sell mine again?


----------



## Supernaut

Thinking of staining the rosewood board on mine.

Anyone know a good UK alternative to the minwax stuff? Somehow I don't think Ronseal will be suitable 

Thinking of changing the inlays too, whats the best stuff to fill them in? I was thinking of doing a suhr style thing where the middle of the inlay is black and the outside ring is white inlay. Something like this:


----------



## iamkharon

Hey everyone, new here. I've been lurking for a pretty long time now on severstring and specifically this post. Watching all these cool RG8 mods ppl do. I decided that for my first 8 string guitar, this would be the right way to go for me too. 

The reasoning was reducing costs & being able to choose the parts based on my personal taste. So I went for the RG8 PB natural finish model with a mahogany body, poplar top, maple/walnut neck and rosewood fretboard.

The parts to be replaced are everything besides the truss rod and nut.

Here whats going in the guitar:

EMG 808X
EMG 85-8X
Hipshot gold fixed bridge (.125)
Hipshot gold grip-lock locking tuners
Gold volume & tone knobs
Gold selector tip

Here's some before pics, further updates soon to come:




[/url]Parts by Nadav Lavi, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]IMG_2656 by Nadav Lavi, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]IMG_2669 by Nadav Lavi, on Flickr[/IMG]



IMG_2673 by Nadav Lavi, on Flickr




[/url]IMG_2676 by Nadav Lavi, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]IMG_2677 by Nadav Lavi, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]IMG_2690 by Nadav Lavi, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]IMG_2683 by Nadav Lavi, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## cult

Why not replace the nut? It's an easy upgrade and it will go a long way.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

i may have to sell my white rg8 and invest in one of these fancy new finishes ibbys been putting out...


----------



## ThePIGI King

M3CHK1LLA said:


> i may have to sell my white rg8 and invest in one of these fancy new finishes ibbys been putting out...



Or the incredibly better idea: Keep the white RG8, _AND_ buy the poplar burl RG8 

It makes sense, because the white one is basswood, and the PB ones are Mahogany, so you need both.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

Soon my friends. I had decided to get a new body because I loved the neck so much. 

Ordered a replacement body from Tom over at Oakland Axe Factory. 

I ordered an iceman body walnut body with zebra wood top. Installed hipshot bridge and a single pickup dimarzio d-activator. More to come soon!


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

ThePIGI King said:


> Or the incredibly better idea: Keep the white RG8, _AND_ buy the poplar burl RG8
> 
> It makes sense, because the white one is basswood, and the PB ones are Mahogany, so you need both.




so true lol...but when you have as many guitars as i do, the wife expects 2 to go before 1 more can be purchased 





r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> Soon my friends. I had decided to get a new body because I loved the neck so much.
> 
> Ordered a replacement body from Tom over at Oakland Axe Factory.
> 
> I ordered an iceman body walnut body with zebra wood top. Installed hipshot bridge and a single pickup dimarzio d-activator. More to come soon!




be sure to post up pics when you get that done.

btw, what are you doing with the old body?


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

M3CHK1LLA said:


> so true lol...but when you have as many guitars as i do, the wife expects 2 to go before 1 more can be purchased
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> be sure to post up pics when you get that done.
> 
> btw, what are you doing with the old body?



eBay !


----------



## iamkharon

cult said:


> Why not replace the nut? It's an easy upgrade and it will go a long way.



you're right, actually i didn't think about it and already finished swapping everything 

oh and btw, since i got a closer look at the body of the guitar. i can tell you that although its mahogany, its not a high quality build. the reason is ibanez used two layers of wood to combine three rows of beams which were then glued together and carved into shape. compared to lets say PRS USA guitars which only use two solid mahogany blocks that is glued together right in the middle.


----------



## iamkharon

And here she is after everything was put into place... 
btw if you want to hear how she sounded stock you can check out a recording I did: 
https://youtu.be/9fw5haEf3Gs?list=PLCMBF5MdOR7WCcjlpAzQVOFoyqeHL3zSn





[/url]IMG_27962 by Nadav Lavi, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]IMG_2799 by Nadav Lavi, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]IMG_2788 by Nadav Lavi, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]IMG_2781 by Nadav Lavi, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]IMG_2778 by Nadav Lavi, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]IMG_2771 by Nadav Lavi, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## WhiskeyPickleJake

Awesome transformation!


----------



## ThePIGI King

What was the modding to get that hipshot put into place? Or do they now offer drop-ins for the RG8?


----------



## KentonSummits

Just bought the 2nd mod for my RG8! This pearloid guard will look sick on white! (Printed the template from Perle before I purchased! IT FITS!) Will update when it gets here!


----------



## Cougs

can someone post me in the right direction to find a tusq nut for the rg8 can't find one anywhere


----------



## Spicypickles

Cougs said:


> can someone post me in the right direction to find a tusq nut for the rg8 can't find one anywhere





They don't have one unfortunately. You'll have to order a blank and cut it down.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

KentonSummits said:


> Just bought the 2nd mod for my RG8! This pearloid guard will look sick on white! (Printed the template from Perle before I purchased! IT FITS!) Will update when it gets here!



Did the exact same thing with mine when I got it. Back a few pages you will see !


----------



## Cougs

Spicypickles said:


> They don't have one unfortunately. You'll have to order a blank and cut it down.



yes i know but where can you get a tusq blank that is big enough?


----------



## Hawkevil

Should be getting my new pickup in the next few days but I have a quick (possibly stupid) question:

I'm going to be disconnecting the tone pot but leave it in as a dummy knob (So that I don't have a gaping hole in the front of my guitar). Thing is, all of the earth wires are soldered to the tone pot unlike in the wiring diagram in this thread where they are connected to the volume pot. So, even though the tone pot is disconnected, can I just leave all of the earth wires on the tone pot and save myself the trouble of moving them over to the volume pot or will this cause problems?


----------



## BrailleDecibel

iamkharon said:


> And here she is after everything was put into place...
> btw if you want to hear how she sounded stock you can check out a recording I did:
> https://youtu.be/9fw5haEf3Gs?list=PLCMBF5MdOR7WCcjlpAzQVOFoyqeHL3zSn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]IMG_27962 by Nadav Lavi, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]IMG_2799 by Nadav Lavi, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]IMG_2788 by Nadav Lavi, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]IMG_2781 by Nadav Lavi, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]IMG_2778 by Nadav Lavi, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]IMG_2771 by Nadav Lavi, on Flickr[/IMG]




I'm not normally a gold hardware kind of guy, but it really pops on that guitar! Good work!


----------



## exo

Damn, haven't checked this thread for awhile. That natural PB with the gold hardware is really sharp looking!


----------



## iamkharon

ThePIGI King said:


> What was the modding to get that hipshot put into place? Or do they now offer drop-ins for the RG8?



Installing the hipshot bridge was pretty straight forward. its designed with 4 screw holes that are not placed like the original bridge. This requires screwing them into the guitars body. For this guitar, since it has a natural finish, it was really easy. But for other models with paint jobs, it can crack the finish around the holes. 

The second issue was having two of the 4 screw holes exposed after the hipshot was installed. To fill them i used some balsa glue which has a brownish color.
Its barley visible in the photos, but if you see the guitar in person and look closly you'll see the glue.


----------



## KentonSummits

Perle Guitars didn't send screws with the pickguard so that sucks, but it's a perfect fit!!


----------



## Supernaut

KentonSummits said:


> Perle Guitars didn't send screws with the pickguard so that sucks, but it's a perfect fit!!



Is that one of those Ebay listed scratch-plates? I was curious about those, looks great!


----------



## KentonSummits

Supernaut said:


> Is that one of those Ebay listed scratch-plates? I was curious about those, looks great!



Yep!  It's a perfect fit!


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

KentonSummits said:


> Yep!  It's a perfect fit!



looks great...how much was it?

got a link from whom you bought it from?


----------



## WhiskeyPickleJake

Love the fit and finish on it! If I was keeping my rg8 id be in the market for one.


----------



## ThePIGI King

KentonSummits said:


> Yep!  It's a perfect fit!



Question for you:
Were the Lace's a direct replacement with the stock pups? And if so, what size did you get on them?


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

ThePIGI King said:


> Question for you:
> Were the Lace's a direct replacement with the stock pups? And if so, what size did you get on them?




would like to know as well...


----------



## MSUspartans777

I just recently picked up a mint RG8 as a project guitar. 

I started by adding a white pick guard. I really want to swap the pickups out, any suggestions? I'm really interested in the Pegasus/Sentient combo. Anyone tried them out in their RG8?


----------



## brutalwizard

Flat black rg004, Dimarzio dactivator, Ibanez cosmo black tuners/knobs

Want to do a pickguard and cover up the neck pup and only a volume knob for that TOO mean kinda look. 

Also Got dibs on a super cheap hipshot but i dont want to do much modification. Like the screw holes leftover is pretty bad looking but i have always got mixed messages on how easy or difficult the swap is hahaha.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

^ for some reason i can not see those pics...


----------



## hodorcore

i like the flesh finish


----------



## Ben.Last

Anyone put Fishman Fluence pickups in their rg8 yet?


----------



## sawtoothscream

how difficult is a hipshot locking tuner install? seems like my low E is always going out


----------



## odibrom

sawtoothscream said:


> how difficult is a hipshot locking tuner install? seems like my low E is always going out



Depending on the tuner itself, you may need to drill a new hole for the screws, cause that maple is hard. Realy hard.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

thinking about changing mine up again...


----------



## EdgeCrusher

I picked up a used set of Bare Knuckle Holy Diver 8 string pickups (thanks @ that short guy!) for my RG8. Does anyone know if the stock 3 way is capable of "Petrucci style" wiring with the split inner coils in the middle position? Haven't taken off the back plate to look yet, planning on copying the wiring of my RG7 which has a tele 3 way switch.


----------



## movingpictures

EdgeCrusher said:


> I picked up a used set of Bare Knuckle Holy Diver 8 string pickups (thanks @ that short guy!) for my RG8. Does anyone know if the stock 3 way is capable of "Petrucci style" wiring with the split inner coils in the middle position? Haven't taken off the back plate to look yet, planning on copying the wiring of my RG7 which has a tele 3 way switch.



The stock 3 way wont do a coil split similar to the Trooch. Just the standard on/both/on. You can get the "special" 5 way switch from Rich at Ibanez Rukes though and it can handle coil splits and other , better, options.


----------



## vick1000

You don't have to go to Ibanez Rules, a Fender Super Switch will work much better, just make sure to put some electrical tape on the inside of the cavity cover.


----------



## thetourist

Against seemingly non-existent odds, I now have an RG8 in my possession, after having been on the lookout for a 7 string of late. I love my new guitar, and after having played it for a few hours whilst drunk, I've realized that I'm now very drunk.

I have a question that I hope I can find the answer to on here. I love the fretboard on this guitar, it's dark and fairly nice. ( Fretjob is stellar for a $400 guitar ) I was wondering if there was a way to 'quieten'/darken the dot inlays. I can't really do any woodworking here so I'm not sure I can dye the inlays, even if that might work. I wouldn't want to ruin the fretboard either. I quite like dark rosewood.

This might be a stupid question but would permanent marker on the inlays work? I don't care if it leaves dark spots in place of the white dots, the dark fretboard should compensate for those. I very rarely use the inlays when I play and I think a blank fretboard could be fun, aesthetically and practically speaking.


----------



## Ben.Last

There are inlay stickers available online. You could get some black ones and cover the inlays with them.


----------



## JoeyJoJoJrShabadoo

Man... I'm really tempted to have a go at this myself.

For those way more in the know than me about modding (I really only know how to wire up a guitar) -

I'd like to take the finish off, put a veneer on the top (I'm thinkin this eucalyptus one here would be quite pretty), spray the back black, and then shave out a natural mahogany binding and then coat for a matte finish. Might have to recoat the headstock so it's a matching matte black. After that - SD Pegasus and Sentient, new Hipshot hardware in gold, and a single push/pull vol where the tone is placed. I'll plug up the old holes before I stick the veneer on.

What kinda tools am I going to need for this?

Obviously the veneer would be glued on, would the satin coating help keep that in place as well?


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

thetourist said:


> ...I have a question that I hope I can find the answer to on here. I love the fretboard on this guitar, it's dark and fairly nice. ( Fretjob is stellar for a $400 guitar ) I was wondering if there was a way to 'quieten'/darken the dot inlays. I can't really do any woodworking here so I'm not sure I can dye the inlays, even if that might work. I wouldn't want to ruin the fretboard either. I quite like dark rosewood.
> 
> This might be a stupid question but would permanent marker on the inlays work? I don't care if it leaves dark spots in place of the white dots, the dark fretboard should compensate for those. I very rarely use the inlays when I play and I think a blank fretboard could be fun, aesthetically and practically speaking.



if you look back through this thread, you can see where several guys used different products to darken their fret boards and hide the inlay.





OliOliver said:


> Man... I'm really tempted to have a go at this myself.
> 
> For those way more in the know than me about modding (I really only know how to wire up a guitar) -
> 
> I'd like to take the finish off, put a veneer on the top (I'm thinkin this eucalyptus one here would be quite pretty), spray the back black, and then shave out a natural mahogany binding and then coat for a matte finish. Might have to recoat the headstock so it's a matching matte black. After that - SD Pegasus and Sentient, new Hipshot hardware in gold, and a single push/pull vol where the tone is placed. I'll plug up the old holes before I stick the veneer on.
> 
> What kinda tools am I going to need for this?
> 
> Obviously the veneer would be glued on, would the satin coating help keep that in place as well?




id say go for it...it will be fun and would be a fun project


----------



## ThePhilosopher

This just in:


----------



## mrdm53

^^^

Where did you order that?


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Take your pick: http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=m570.l1313&_nkw=8+string+floyd+rose&_sacat=0
https://reverb.com/marketplace?query="floyd+rose+8-string+tremolo"


----------



## ThePIGI King

^Always wanted to try a guitar with a Floyd, but never did...Someday, when I'm out of college, I might just get a Floyd for an RG8...

Off Topic, but does anyone make 9 string trems yet?

EDIT: Google is helpful, Kahler does, but I've never tried a Floyd or a Kahler, so I don't know the pros/cons on them.

EDITed EDIT: Pics when the Floyd upgrade is done, and do tell how it works out for you!


----------



## thetourist

Thanks, Ben.last, M3CHK1LLA. I'd previously skimmed through the thread, looking through a few pages every ten or so, but I'm glad I read through all of it now. Some really stellar work all across the thread. That blue RG8 with the single pickup.  

For me though, Lace deathbars/x-bars upgrade and ebonizing the fretboard are on the agenda over the next few months.


----------



## Backsnack

Sup guys. New member, first post. Been lurking as a guest for a while reading threads on pickups. Finally registered because of this thread and that I just bought my first 8 string axe. I also realize the irony of first posting about an 8 string on a SevenString forum. 

Just picked up an RG8FM for a steal on eBay. Haven't seen one yet ITT, but I haven't read the entire thread either (cuz holy ...., 100+ pages). RG8FMs are welcome ITT, right? The guitar I bought was basically new, still had the plastic film on the pickups and tuner housings.

Currently it's at the shop for an intonation adjustment, a 10-74 set on it for a Drop E-B or E-A tuning, strap locks, and potentially a new bone nut. Though I have a feeling the new nut will happen, the techs said the relief was terrible. The action still seemed high for having ridiculous amounts of fret buzz. Considering the guitar was shipped from Florida to California right before Hurricane Matthew came around, I'm sure the humidity changes had something to do with that? 

Next steps will be locking tuners. Then in a couple months, I'm definitely going to do a Pegasus/Sentient set, and possibly the drop-in Hipshot bridge. The new bridge is just icing on the cake, and after I've poured that much into the guitar, what's another $125 for the bridge, plus labor? 

In case anyone is still looking into a locking tuner set for the RG8, I came across these:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hipshot-Gri...UMP-upgrade-kit-for-Ibanez-RG-8-/112161299163

This company commissioned a custom set from Hipshot. I asked about string gauge accommodation, and was told:
"The tuners have 8th = 0.104" and 7th = 0.080" with 6-1 being stock (0.059") We can configure that differently or as needed, let us know when you order."

Sounds like a pretty good option to me! This guitar is going to drain the crap out of my wallet. 

Here are the crappy pics from eBay. Somehow the lighting makes the finish look purple when it's actually gray. I'll get some better pics up after I get it back from the shop.





























*Edit: fixed image links.


----------



## Backsnack

metale said:


> Pickups installed ob my RG8, bridge Painkiller and neck Oil City Masterwound Blackbird (with series/paralled push-pull switch on the tone knob).
> 
> Stringed with Guitar Joy 09-80s in drop E.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the dark pics.



Pickguards aren't usually my thing, but that is beautiful!


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

Backsnack said:


> Sup guys. New member, first post. Been lurking as a guest for a while reading threads on pickups. Finally registered because of this thread and that I just bought my first 8 string axe. I also realize the irony of first posting about an 8 string on a SevenString forum.
> 
> Just picked up an RG8FM for a steal on eBay. Haven't seen one yet ITT, but I haven't read the entire thread either (cuz holy ...., 100+ pages). RG8FMs are welcome ITT, right? The guitar I bought was basically new, still had the plastic film on the pickups and tuner housings.
> 
> Currently it's at the shop for an intonation adjustment, a 10-74 set on it for a Drop E-B or E-A tuning, strap locks, and potentially a new bone nut. Though I have a feeling the new nut will happen, the techs said the relief was terrible. The action still seemed high for having ridiculous amounts of fret buzz. Considering the guitar was shipped from Florida to California right before Hurricane Matthew came around, I'm sure the humidity changes had something to do with that?
> 
> Next steps will be locking tuners. Then in a couple months, I'm definitely going to do a Pegasus/Sentient set, and possibly the drop-in Hipshot bridge. The new bridge is just icing on the cake, and after I've poured that much into the guitar, what's another $125 for the bridge, plus labor?
> 
> In case anyone is still looking into a locking tuner set for the RG8, I came across these:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hipshot-Gri...UMP-upgrade-kit-for-Ibanez-RG-8-/112161299163
> 
> This company commissioned a custom set from Hipshot. I asked about string gauge accommodation, and was told:
> "The tuners have 8th = 0.104" and 7th = 0.080" with 6-1 being stock (0.059") We can configure that differently or as needed, let us know when you order."
> 
> Sounds like a pretty good option to me! This guitar is going to drain the crap out of my wallet.
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the crappy pics from eBay. Somehow the lighting makes the finish look purple when it's actually gray. I'll get some better pics up after I get it back from the shop.



first off...welcome to sso

sounds like you have a good plan for your axe, can't wait to see it finished. 

also, i cant see the pics


----------



## Backsnack

M3CHK1LLA said:


> first off...welcome to sso
> 
> sounds like you have a good plan for your axe, can't wait to see it finished.
> 
> also, i cant see the pics



Could be Imgur being unreliable ... it does that from time to time.

*Edit: changed image hosts, hopefully working now. Also found and added more outdoor images in the Ebay gallery that I had forgotten about. HUGE difference in how the finish looks in the pics in outdoor vs. indoor lighting.


----------



## laxu

sawtoothscream said:


> how difficult is a hipshot locking tuner install? seems like my low E is always going out



That's unlikely to be a tuner issue. You should check the nut slot instead.


----------



## Backsnack

OliOliver said:


> Man... I'm really tempted to have a go at this myself.
> 
> For those way more in the know than me about modding (I really only know how to wire up a guitar) -
> 
> I'd like to take the finish off, put a veneer on the top (I'm thinkin this eucalyptus one here would be quite pretty), spray the back black, and then shave out a natural mahogany binding and then coat for a matte finish. Might have to recoat the headstock so it's a matching matte black. After that - SD Pegasus and Sentient, new Hipshot hardware in gold, and a single push/pull vol where the tone is placed. I'll plug up the old holes before I stick the veneer on.
> 
> What kinda tools am I going to need for this?
> 
> Obviously the veneer would be glued on, would the satin coating help keep that in place as well?



You might want to consult the Luthiery subforum for the specific questions about woodworking and finishing.


----------



## thetourist

So, this might be a bit of a newbie question, but have any of you wonderful people experienced issues with sympathetic overtones on the RG8? I'm relatively new to playing an extended range guitar, and have no issues muting unwanted noise on the bottom 6 strings, but every so often I hear the 7th string buzzing lightly, even when it's muted - admittedly by my wrist rather than my palm. 

I've also found it difficult to mute using my left index finger when going past the 15th fret on the 7th and 8th string. 

Yes, I've heard of fretwraps/scrunchies (I'm strongly considering getting one) but I'm wondering if there's something I can do to improve my muting technique, as someone who's predominantly played six strings for a couple of years prior to jumping to an 8. Any thoughts/suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Backsnack

thetourist said:


> So, this might be a bit of a newbie question, but have any of you wonderful people experienced issues with sympathetic overtones on the RG8? I'm relatively new to playing an extended range guitar, and have no issues muting unwanted noise on the bottom 6 strings, but every so often I hear the 7th string buzzing lightly, even when it's muted - admittedly by my wrist rather than my palm.
> 
> I've also found it difficult to mute using my left index finger when going past the 15th fret on the 7th and 8th string.
> 
> Yes, I've heard of fretwraps/scrunchies (I'm strongly considering getting one) but I'm wondering if there's something I can do to improve my muting technique, as someone who's predominantly played six strings for a couple of years prior to jumping to an 8. Any thoughts/suggestions would be appreciated.



If you want a fret wrap, I think there are some more economical DIY versions. $15/each for something that has a bout $1 (or less) worth of materials seems like a ripoff to me.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sq6gl627y9s


----------



## vick1000

I just use a bit of one sided adhesive weather stripping foam behind the nut, kills that nasty ringing, and stays put.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Frost-Ki...Rubber-Foam-Weatherstrip-Tape-R734H/100047977


----------



## Backsnack

vick1000 said:


> I just use a bit of one sided adhesive weather stripping foam behind the nut, kills that nasty ringing, and stays put.
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Frost-Ki...Rubber-Foam-Weatherstrip-Tape-R734H/100047977



Do you adhere two pieces together? I wouldn't want adhesive on my headstock.


----------



## vick1000

Backsnack said:


> Do you adhere two pieces together? I wouldn't want adhesive on my headstock.



It's not that type, it's like masking tape.


----------



## vick1000

ATTN: I have a free WBW pickguard to the first PM that wants to pay for shipping it. It's standard config (2 pup, V, T, 3way). I bought it from the ebay dude, and he does not accept returns. It does not fit my RG852 properly, the pick up selector cut out does not line up, and the neck cut out was too narrow (fixed that with some sandpaper).

The first one I bought from him was a custom job with bridge and volume only, it fit perfectly, but I wanted the option to go back to default config, since I drilled my RG852  Plus it's white pearloid, and I wanted to see what WBW would look like. I am thinking of ordering a BWB in the current config. Selling the spare EMG808 and electronics should pay for all the pickguard I want...well maybe not.

So anyway, looks like there is no going back and I have no use for this pick guard.

EDIT: It's gone, lucky winner is AlexThorpe.


----------



## Backsnack

Has anyone found their RG8 to have some pretty awful fret work? Even after getting mine back from my shop, the fret buzz is pretty bad. The luthier offered to keep adjusting things until it's better. Probably need to raise the action a bit, hopefully without compromising playability too much. And BTW I'm not just talking about the 8th string, it's for the 3rd -7th strings as well, at various points from fret 7 to about 15.

The shop said it's fairly typical of production 8 string guitars. And that the cheap ones are "barebones" for the more serious players to modify. Hence this thread I guess, lol.

Wish I had he ability to fret work myself. :-/


----------



## ThePhilosopher

I've never felt the needs to mess with the frets on my RG8 - I think with all lower-end guitars there's a larger amount of variation in the fit and finish of the guitar. I probably have a nicer fit and finish than you do in your RG8.


----------



## Backsnack

ThePhilosopher said:


> I've never felt the needs to mess with the frets on my RG8 - I think with all lower-end guitars there's a larger amount of variation in the fit and finish of the guitar. I probably have a nicer fit and finish than you do in your RG8.



Yeah I may have gotten a bit of a dud with this one and gotten ahead of myself with turning it into a mod project.

I already sunk a couple hundred in hardware in this thing (new bridge and locking tuners). If I pay to have the frets redressed and put new pickups in it, I'll have paid REALLY close to the base price of a Carvin. 

Figure I'll play it for a while, see if 8 strings is really something I want to transition to, or just go back to 7.


----------



## odibrom

On the other side, you could learn how to fret level yourself... you already have the base subject so anything beyond what it is now will be an improvement. I'm to do that on mine, but I haven't played it for quite some time, been focused on writing material with my 7s. Not in the mood to lug many guitars to rehearsals... lazy me...


----------



## Backsnack

odibrom said:


> On the other side, you could learn how to fret level yourself... you already have the base subject so anything beyond what it is now will be an improvement. I'm to do that on mine, but I haven't played it for quite some time, been focused on writing material with my 7s. Not in the mood to lug many guitars to rehearsals... lazy me...



My free time between college and work is somewhat limited these days as it is. I'll look at some YouTube tutorials to see if it's something I want to fiddle with.


----------



## odibrom

Backsnack said:


> My free time between college and work is somewhat limited these days as it is. I'll look at some YouTube tutorials to see if it's something I want to fiddle with.



If you search in the Lutherie and /or tech (for pickups and setups) forums here, you'll find a lot of good information. I'm still discovering how to properly do a fret dressing/leveling, but I've lost the fear to mess it up. As for now, is is only a matter of experience and understanding the results, so I can keep on improving.


----------



## vick1000

It's not hard to do a fret level and recrown, the problem is the expense if you don't have the proper tools. You can use a level or metal bar, but it may not be perfectly level. Making sure the fretboard is level before you start is key, and that's the fretoard itself, not the frets. That requires a special tool. Then the crowning files and dressing files if you care about that. Good news is, once you have them, you can get good at it and make money with them.


----------



## odibrom

vick1000 said:


> It's not hard to do a fret level and recrown, the problem is the expense if you don't have the proper tools. You can use a level or metal bar, but it may not be perfectly level. Making sure the fretboard is level before you start is key, and that's the fretoard itself, not the frets. *That requires a special tool*. Then the crowning files and dressing files if you care about that. Good news is, once you have them, you can get good at it and make money with them.



That tool is basically a ruler with indents for the frets to be bypassed, so it will only touch the wood board. With this ruler, one straightens the neck and only then is the fret levelling done.

I'v done one of these rulers for my 25.5' guitars. Got myself a straight ruler of aluminium with about 3 to 5 mm thickness, marked the fret positions with a marker and filed down at those marks so it could clear the frets when positioned over the board. works perfectly. Of the mentioned tools, the ones more difficult to get hands on are the fret levelling files, there is no other way than buy them...


----------



## BangandBreach

Backsnack said:


> In case anyone is still looking into a locking tuner set for the RG8, I came across these:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hipshot-Gri...UMP-upgrade-kit-for-Ibanez-RG-8-/112161299163
> 
> This company commissioned a custom set from Hipshot. I asked about string gauge accommodation, and was told:
> "The tuners have 8th = 0.104" and 7th = 0.080" with 6-1 being stock (0.059") We can configure that differently or as needed, let us know when you order."
> 
> .



Dude. I'm so glad you posted those up, I just ordered a set. 

Thanks for the heads up, I am STOKED.


----------



## BangandBreach

I have seen the template for the pickguard with actives, but does anyone have a decent pickguard template for passives?

The only other I've seen posted was pretty low quality and did not scale well.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

BangandBreach said:


> I have seen the template for the pickguard with actives, but does anyone have a decent pickguard template for passives?
> 
> The only other I've seen posted was pretty low quality and did not scale well.



here is the rg8 pick guard thread if you want to see what others have done or where they bought them from...

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=244787


----------



## BangandBreach

M3CHK1LLA said:


> here is the rg8 pick guard thread if you want to see what others have done or where they bought them from...
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=244787



Thanks!

I went through that one earlier, it's where I found the template for the active pickup routing, and the cruddy passive one.

My RG8, locking tuners, phosphorescent powder, pickguard blank, etc all show up this week, so I hope to contribute instead of cluttering this thread up with my questions.


----------



## BangandBreach

Alright, so I haphazardly popped the fret markers out of the fingerboard.







Wait, what sort of moron fills them back up with white?









Ohhh.....


----------



## vick1000

Cool dude. When most are trying to hide them, you go and glow them


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Some progress on my Floyd install, it was quite difficult to find someone that would modify my custom finished body so I went looking for other options. I hooked up with Dave (djohns74) to find a good solution, which meant building a new body. 

I took the opportunity to go with something I've wanted for a while. I'll let the images speak for themselves.













We did run into a little snag with trying to get the Floyd as recessed as I'd like.





I was able to reach out to the folks at Floyd Upgrades to source a shorter block to alleviate the problem of the block sticking out too far. Stay tuned for more updates in the near-ish future.


----------



## BangandBreach

ThePhilosopher said:


> Some progress on my Floyd install, it was quite difficult to find someone that would modify my custom finished body so I went looking for other options. I hooked up with Dave (djohns74) to find a good solution, which meant building a new body.
> 
> I took the opportunity to go with something I've wanted for a while. I'll let the images speak for themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We did run into a little snag with trying to get the Floyd as recessed as I'd like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was able to reach out to the folks at Floyd Upgrades to source a shorter block to alleviate the problem of the block sticking out too far. Stay tuned for more updates in the near-ish future.


Speechless!


----------



## benny

BangandBreach said:


> Speechless!



Agreed 100%. 



I'll have to post a pic of mine one day...


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel

Konfyouzd said:


> ^Pickguard Paradise will... That's where Zimbloth got his and I emailed them recently. They quoted me $90.
> 
> Also...
> 
> Mod #1: Pearl tuner heads
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coming soon: Killswitch




Where'd you source that killswitch from?


----------



## odibrom

@ThePhilosopher

What is the battery cavity for? Aren't you going with passives?


----------



## BangandBreach

odibrom said:


> @ThePhilosopher
> 
> What is the battery cavity for? Aren't you going with passives?



Could be storage for snacks


----------



## ThePhilosopher

I'm glad everyone else digs it as much as I do.



odibrom said:


> @ThePhilosopher
> What is the battery cavity for? Aren't you going with passives?



I am, I have an Ionizer set going in there. The snack tray update is coming soon, let's just say it involves wires .


----------



## odibrom

huuummmm... piezos?


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

ThePhilosopher said:


> I'm glad everyone else digs it as much as I do.
> 
> 
> 
> I am, I have an Ionizer set going in there. The snack tray update is coming soon, let's just say it involves wires .



thats cool...

so, the only thing thats gonna be left from the rg8 is the neck?


----------



## ThePhilosopher

M3CHK1LLA said:


> thats cool...
> 
> so, the only thing thats gonna be left from the rg8 is the neck?



Maybe, unless I can find a deal on an RG2228 neck.


----------



## djohns74

ThePhilosopher said:


> Maybe, unless I can find a deal on an RG2228 neck.


That would be one way to get your locking nut I suppose.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

I suppose I could try to find an RGA8 neck too, but why go sideways?


----------



## Ben.Last

Heads up to anyone ordering the Vanson locking tuners for their RG8: 

They don't come with the mounting screws.


----------



## BangandBreach

vick1000 said:


> Cool dude. When most are trying to hide them, you go and glow them




Thanks dude, that's high praise coming from you.


----------



## BangandBreach

My hipshot open gear locking tuners showed up today!






Good news: They're rad.





Bad news: They only included 6 of these things:





Good news: you can re-use the ones form the stock tuning machines.

Check out the weird white stuff that was under the stock tuners. It peeled off like latex. The exterior of the tuning machines also had some sort of gummy/tacky substance covering them.


----------



## vick1000

Someone probably thought it would reduce vibration? If you ever decide to drill for screws on them, make sure you have the bit just a hair smaller, and go slow. That maple is literally rock hard, I burned up two bits and stripped the heads on a few screws on mine. I actually went and got some better screws at the hardware store.


----------



## BangandBreach

vick1000 said:


> Someone probably thought it would reduce vibration? If you ever decide to drill for screws on them, make sure you have the bit just a hair smaller, and go slow. That maple is literally rock hard, I burned up two bits and stripped the heads on a few screws on mine. I actually went and got some better screws at the hardware store.



Maybe?  The white latex stuff was EVERYwhere on this thing.

People do weird things.

Thank goodness the hipshot tuners came with the new Universal Mounting Plate(ump), No drilling required!

Now I just need the bridge!

Do you have any advice on choosing a new pot to replace the stock volume?


----------



## vick1000

BangandBreach said:


> Maybe? The white latex stuff was EVERYwhere on this thing.
> 
> People do weird things.
> 
> Thank goodness the hipshot tuners came with the new Universal Mounting Plate(ump), No drilling required!
> 
> Now I just need the bridge!
> 
> Do you have any advice on choosing a new pot to replace the stock volume?



http://www.ebay.com/itm/CTS-1-Meg-Solid-Shaft-Audio-Taper-Potentiometer-Pot-US-/131215284820?hash=item1e8d0a5a54:g:adIAAOSwGWNUVoEO

You have to widen the hole if it has not already been, for any full sized pot.

I would get a 500k too, just incase you don't like the 1 meg. But the DA8 should pair well with a 1 meg.

Don't know how good you are with the iron, but don't overheat the back trying to ground everything there. I always run a wire off the back, and ground stuff to it, not the pot.


----------



## BangandBreach

vick1000 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/CTS-1-Meg-Solid-Shaft-Audio-Taper-Potentiometer-Pot-US-/131215284820?hash=item1e8d0a5a54:g:adIAAOSwGWNUVoEO
> 
> You have to widen the hole if it has not already been, for any full sized pot.
> 
> I would get a 500k too, just incase you don't like the 1 meg. But the DA8 should pair well with a 1 meg.
> 
> Don't know how good you are with the iron, but don't overheat the back trying to ground everything there. I always run a wire off the back, and ground stuff to it, not the pot.




Thanks for all of your great help!

My uncle is an RF analog engineer, and was delighted to work on my guitars today. Check out his nerd wizard lair:













Here are some very unscientific tone recordings, played over Meshuggah's Pravus.

Please excuse the sloppy playing.

PRE removal https://soundcloud.com/diversionarydevice/pravus-tone-pre-pot-removal

POST removal https://soundcloud.com/diversionarydevice/pravus2-tone-test-post-pot-removal

Now, we move onto cutting the pickgaurd...


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

^ cool lair...does he have a ham radio too?


----------



## BangandBreach

M3CHK1LLA said:


> ^ cool lair...does he have a ham radio too?



I don't think so, but I'll ask next time. the radios he works with aren't HAM related, though.

After moving my Volume pot, deleting the tone/neck PUP, he asked me to come back with something more difficult next time.


----------



## Backsnack

BangandBreach said:


> Maybe?  The white latex stuff was EVERYwhere on this thing.
> 
> People do weird things.
> 
> Thank goodness the hipshot tuners came with the new Universal Mounting Plate(ump), No drilling required!
> 
> Now I just need the bridge!
> 
> Do you have any advice on choosing a new pot to replace the stock volume?



I have the same set on mine. They are nice and they look sweet.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

Backsnack said:


> I have the same set on mine. They are nice and they look sweet.



pics please...


----------



## BangandBreach

M3CHK1LLA said:


> pics please...



He has the same set as mine, just scroll up and take a look.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

found an rg8 for cheap, think I'm gonna pick it up and turn it into a destroyer 8 string.


----------



## BangandBreach

I poked around and was unable to find anything clear. Does anyone have any pictures of a stripped RG8? I want to strip mine down and stain the top ebony or grey, but am concerned with how 'red' the bodywood is or isn't.

I wish this thing was basswood!


----------



## vick1000

BangandBreach said:


> I poked around and was unable to find anything clear. Does anyone have any pictures of a stripped RG8? I want to strip mine down and stain the top ebony or grey, but am concerned with how 'red' the bodywood is or isn't.
> 
> I wish this thing was basswood!



Good luck stripping a plastic Ibanez. The filler is so thick, you'll need a belt sander.


----------



## BigViolin

Vick is right, it's super thick. I used a heat gun and a scraper.


----------



## BangandBreach

vick1000 said:


> Good luck stripping a plastic Ibanez. The filler is so thick, you'll need a belt sander.



I've done it a few times, I've got some power tools at my disposal. 

I'm glad you brought it up though, do you happen to know if there will be height issues with the bridge ?


----------



## vick1000

BangandBreach said:


> I've done it a few times, I've got some power tools at my disposal.
> 
> I'm glad you brought it up though, do you happen to know if there will be height issues with the bridge ?


 
You should have enough saddle screw travel to compensate.


----------



## BangandBreach

vick1000 said:


> You should have enough saddle screw travel to compensate.



You're a treasuretrove of info, Thanks again Vick.




vick1000 said:


> Good luck stripping a plastic Ibanez. The filler is so thick, you'll need a belt sander.




update: so I thought you were being sarcastic about the thick finish being plastic.

After lots of sanding, and the use of Kleenstrip paint stripper, you weren't joking.
This is hell.

As it turns out, the bodywood is very light, and will make for a great grey/ebony stain, though.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Small update on the body after being sealed and sanded.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

doublepost


----------



## BigViolin

That's going to be a beast of a guitar.

I'm getting ready to tear down my RG8 with a bad refin and ditch the basswood for a custom ash body. It wil be my first from scratch body build. Shape will be something like a vick crossed with a Oni. Basic 2 hum hardtail.

I really dig the shape you went with!


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Yeah, I went for something close to the Ibanez FR shape - DJohns here built it for me.


----------



## BangandBreach

ThePhilosopher said:


> Yeah, I went for something close to the Ibanez FR shape - DJohns here built it for me.



Mind disclosing the price? I might forfeit this body project and just buy one from him. Yours look FANTASTIC.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

ThePhilosopher said:


> Yeah, I went for something close to the Ibanez FR shape - DJohns here built it for me.



he did a great job


----------



## itll_be_ok

My RG8 with silver metallic pickguard:


----------



## LordCashew

^Images are blocked.


----------



## itll_be_ok

LordIronSpatula said:


> ^Images are blocked.


It should be ok now. Thanks.


----------



## thetourist

http://imgur.com/kDqAYUs

I'm pretty sure I should be snipping the green wire if I want to get rid of the tone controls on my RG8 - I remember reading about it earlier in the thread - but I just want to make sure and get a more informed opinion from the members of this thread before I do it.

I'd appreciate any info on this. Thanks!


----------



## Ben.Last

I recently had an idea for what I'd like to do with my rg8 and have realized that I should have kept track of good options to have a custom body built.

Anyone want to point me in the direction of a good, reliable option for custom bodies?


----------



## Backsnack

itll_be_ok said:


> My RG8 with silver metallic pickguard:



That looks nice!


----------



## Discoqueen

Hey y'all, been focusing on college so much, I've seemed to have lost all of my guitar tech knowledge, so please bare with me, I did the fancy site:search thing and couldn't find a thread addressing this.

I have an RG8 inbound, looking forward to it immensely! I got it used for less than three hundred, so I am kinda stoked, kinda hoping for the best 

I just had a quick question about replacing the pots. From what I gathered, I need short shaft pots? Also, do I need to buy one linear and one logarithmic... whatever the fudge that means? I've had someone suggest Bourns and KFC (that's not right, but my memory fails me), and I know I'll probably roll with the 250k pots. I am saving for lace x bars, as well as waiting to make sure once I get a new nut on the guitar and maybe replace the saddles, I am happy enough with it before investing more into it. I just want to get the pots and switches and stuff in since the cost is relatively nominal. 

Sorry I don't have any super cool pics to contribute :/


----------



## flufferpuff

Can anyone tell me the right pickups you put in an RG8?

I'm looking at possibly buying and modding an RG8 with duncan Nazgul/Sentient, and I see people use the soapbar nazgul/sentient, but doesn't the guitar have passive pickups?? Are people gutting the electronics and putting in active electronics when they put the soapbar Nazgul/Sentient in? Or can you just pick up a passive/non-soapbar Nazgul/Sentient set and solder them in?


----------



## Discoqueen

Nazgul/Sentient are passive, I think the soap bar covers are just so they fill out the cavity properly.


----------



## mnemonic

Discoqueen said:


> Hey y'all, been focusing on college so much, I've seemed to have lost all of my guitar tech knowledge, so please bare with me, I did the fancy site:search thing and couldn't find a thread addressing this.
> 
> I have an RG8 inbound, looking forward to it immensely! I got it used for less than three hundred, so I am kinda stoked, kinda hoping for the best
> 
> I just had a quick question about replacing the pots. From what I gathered, I need short shaft pots? Also, do I need to buy one linear and one logarithmic... whatever the fudge that means? I've had someone suggest Bourns and KFC (that's not right, but my memory fails me), and I know I'll probably roll with the 250k pots. I am saving for lace x bars, as well as waiting to make sure once I get a new nut on the guitar and maybe replace the saddles, I am happy enough with it before investing more into it. I just want to get the pots and switches and stuff in since the cost is relatively nominal.
> 
> Sorry I don't have any super cool pics to contribute :/



I can't remember 100% about pot length but I'm pretty sure it's short-shaft. Definately not the long ones you'd use for a les Paul. 

I believe you may mean CTS pots rather than KFC. I haven't used Bournes before (but I hear they're good). I use CTS whenever I replace one in a guitar as they're pretty cheap, feel good, consistent, etc. Had no problems before. 

There's not a ton of agreement on log vs linear pots. People generally use logarithmic (also known as audio taper) for volume and linear for tone. However some swear by log for both, or linear for both. As I'm left handed and reversed-log pots are hard to find, I tend to use linear for everything when I repalce pots.


----------



## odibrom

mnemonic said:


> I can't remember 100% about pot length but I'm pretty sure it's short-shaft. Definately not the long ones you'd use for a les Paul.
> 
> I believe you may mean CTS pots rather than KFC. I haven't used Bournes before (but I hear they're good). I use CTS whenever I replace one in a guitar as they're pretty cheap, feel good, consistent, etc. Had no problems before.
> 
> There's not a ton of agreement on log vs linear pots. People generally use logarithmic (also known as audio taper) for volume and linear for tone. However some swear by log for both, or linear for both. As I'm left handed and reversed-log pots are hard to find, I tend to use linear for everything when I repalce pots.




ALL of this.

As an "add on", I've also heard that reverse log pots for tone are the thing, since tone knobs work backwards...

@Discoqueen: The linear/log info is about how the pot reacts to the rotation movement. Linear pots will deliver an equal amount of change/filter per rotated degree, Logaritmic pots will deliver a logaritmic curve in response to the rotation movement, meaning that the more you turn, the more the change/filter will be. With log pots, you will not find the half volume change/filter in the half rotation spot, but with linear pots that is granted. The reverse log will deliver a reverse feel of the change/filter. It is not recommended to use reverse log pots on regular guitars volume pots for they will work almost as an "On/Off button" in terms of volume feel... or so they say.

Log pots are generally used in Volume controls because of how our ears perceive sound (in kind of a logaritmic way).

In the end, it is just a matter of personal taste, if you don't like the sound or feel, try a different kind of pot.

I must say that I do not recommend the pots change before the Lace's pickup. RG8s are eqquiped with humbuckers and humbuckers aren't famous for _liking_ smaller value pots for volume.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

odibrom said:


> ALL of this.
> 
> As an "add on", I've also heard that reverse log pots for tone are the thing, since tone knobs work backwards...
> 
> @Discoqueen: The linear/log info is about how the pot reacts to the rotation movement. Linear pots will deliver an equal amount of change/filter per rotated degree, Logaritmic pots will deliver a logaritmic curve in response to the rotation movement, meaning that the more you turn, the more the change/filter will be. With log pots, you will not find the half volume change/filter in the half rotation spot, but with linear pots that is granted. The reverse log will deliver a reverse feel of the change/filter. It is not recommended to use reverse log pots on regular guitars volume pots for they will work almost as an "On/Off button" in terms of volume feel... or so they say.
> 
> Log pots are generally used in Volume controls because of how our ears perceive sound (in kind of a logaritmic way).
> 
> In the end, it is just a matter of personal taste, if you don't like the sound or feel, try a different kind of pot.
> 
> I must say that I do not recommend the pots change before the Lace's pickup. RG8s are eqquiped with humbuckers and humbuckers aren't famous for _liking_ smaller value pots for volume.



lace recommends 250k pots. Most lace pickups are relatively bright and it helps to cut some of the high end. Trust me, they sound great with 250k.


----------



## Discoqueen

Hey guys, thank you so much! I actually think I understand everything you guys are saying!

@mnemonic I knew KFC was wrong , thank you!

@obibrom That was intensely insightful, man. Thnk you so much. I am definitely going to wait for the pup swap before I switch out all my electronics  

And than you, KnightBrolaire, I've been reading up on that 250k vs 500k pot thing, and I've definitely decided to take your (you brought that up to me?) advice because I want to probably warm the pickups up a bit  even with my Gibson, I usually play with the guitar's tone at 7 as opposed to 10, so I am not really one for super bright pickups. Thank you so much


----------



## odibrom

KnightBrolaire said:


> lace recommends 250k pots. Most lace pickups are relatively bright and it helps to cut some of the high end. Trust me, they sound great with 250k.



I trust, I was just advising against the pot change on regular humbuckers. But then, first Gibsons Les Paul with PAFS used 300kOhms pots (not sure, but I think I remember reading this somewhere), so it isn't such a drastic change.

On the original RG8 pickups, I really wouldn't change the pots that came with the guitar. If these don't have much clarity, those 250kOhms won't do any miracle...

As a side note, I've been gradually changing my vol pots to 1Mega Ohms. Totally game changer in clarity in a band situation. The guitars cuts trough more easily without having to raise the amp's volume,, even with single coils, but I'm with regular DiMarzio pickups...


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Ben.Last said:


> I recently had an idea for what I'd like to do with my rg8 and have realized that I should have kept track of good options to have a custom body built.
> 
> Anyone want to point me in the direction of a good, reliable option for custom bodies?



DJohns on this site built my body.



flufferpuff said:


> Can anyone tell me the right pickups you put in an RG8?
> 
> I'm looking at possibly buying and modding an RG8 with duncan Nazgul/Sentient, and I see people use the soapbar nazgul/sentient, but doesn't the guitar have passive pickups?? Are people gutting the electronics and putting in active electronics when they put the soapbar Nazgul/Sentient in? Or can you just pick up a passive/non-soapbar Nazgul/Sentient set and solder them in?



I bought mine used with 808x's already installed, I switched them for Blackouts and then had custom body built that will have the Ionizer HSH set installed.


----------



## djohns74

ThePhilosopher said:


> DJohns on this site built my body.


djohns74, actually.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

got a hold of an rga8 neck for cheap, now I just need to make a body.


----------



## BangandBreach

KnightBrolaire said:


> got a hold of an rga8 neck for cheap, now I just need to make a body.



I am stoked to see how you finish/paint it.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

BangandBreach said:


> I am stoked to see how you finish/paint it.



tentative plan is to make a reverse explorer/kelly shape. probably going to do a play on prs' dragon's breath finish or a bruiseburst finish.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

KnightBrolaire said:


> tentative plan is to make a reverse explorer/kelly shape. probably going to do a play on prs' dragon's breath finish or a bruiseburst finish.



pics of said finishes please


----------



## KnightBrolaire

image upload no size limit


post a picture


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

^ nice


----------



## BangandBreach

KnightBrolaire said:


> image upload no size limit
> 
> 
> post a picture



Go with the bruiseburst. That'll be gnarly on a Kelly.
Keep us updated as you progress, Skeleton.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

^ that first finish looks really nice...id go with it since its a little different


----------



## blackzar84

Hi Guys,
Sorry if I might be posting in the wrong thread, but this seems like the place to be for what I need.

I recently purchased an RG8PB Sapphire Blue, awesome guitar I totally love it but boy the pups are so bad I can't even describe it.

They should be both ceramic IBZ 8 passive pups.

Now I was thinking of replacing the bridge pup with an EMG 808x.
Active and passive can't mix up, so I though ok, my axe as 1 volume and 1 tone, I get rid of the tone, which seems useless anyways and in its place, I can then put the volume for the EMG.

I am missing though some wiring diagrams, and Ibanez Europe waved me off saying they should have come with the guitar (they didn't) and that anyways they don't have them.

Anybody can help somehow?


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

^ in theory it sounds ok...but someone here with more electrical know-how will probably help you figure it out.

not sure how you would wire up the 3 way switch or if it can be used.


----------



## BangandBreach

blackzar84 said:


> Hi Guys,
> Sorry if I might be posting in the wrong thread, but this seems like the place to be for what I need.
> 
> I recently purchased an RG8PB Sapphire Blue, awesome guitar I totally love it but boy the pups are so bad I can't even describe it.
> 
> They should be both ceramic IBZ 8 passive pups.
> 
> Now I was thinking of replacing the bridge pup with an EMG 808x.
> Active and passive can't mix up, so I though ok, my axe as 1 volume and 1 tone, I get rid of the tone, which seems useless anyways and in its place, I can then put the volume for the EMG.
> 
> I am missing though some wiring diagrams, and Ibanez Europe waved me off saying they should have come with the guitar (they didn't) and that anyways they don't have them.
> 
> Anybody can help somehow?



Take it to a luthier/tech.


----------



## mnemonic

You shouldn't have any problem mixing passive and active, as long as they don't share any pots (as you need 25k for active and 500k for passive). I remember looking into it once, just Google for wiring diagrams, they're out there.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

mnemonic said:


> You shouldn't have any problem mixing passive and active, as long as they don't share any pots (as you need 25k for active and 500k for passive). I remember looking into it once, just Google for wiring diagrams, they're out there.



what about the 3 way switch?


----------



## blackzar84

M3CHK1LLA said:


> what about the 3 way switch?



I figured that out by looking at wiring diagrams on the internet, I am not quite sure about the jack socket of the guitar and the ground.


----------



## blackzar84

Well the picture just posted pretty much answers my question


----------



## partialdeafness

Thought I'd break up the constant black of the headstock. I did only one side cause it's just parts I had sitting in a box, maybe I'll find some lefty tuners.
I though combing black and chrome hardware created a cool effect. All chrome just looked cheap.


 






Also, curious if anyone has tried one of these:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/162302163985?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
I'm probably going to give it a try cause its so cheap.


----------



## lewis

partialdeafness said:


> Thought I'd break up the constant black of the headstock. I did only one side cause it's just parts I had sitting in a box, maybe I'll find some lefty tuners.
> I though combing black and chrome hardware created a cool effect. All chrome just looked cheap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, curious if anyone has tried one of these:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/162302163985?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> I'm probably going to give it a try cause its so cheap.



the ebay link just sends me to ebays home page. Whats the item there you wanted us to check out?


----------



## partialdeafness

Trying again:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/BQLZR-Black-8-String-Fixed-Bridge-Replacement-for-Electric-Guitar-with-Screw-/162302163985?hash=item25c9f67c11:gBIAAOSw4GVYPnX-

If that doesn't work, it can be found by search "8 string guitar bridge." I'm sure its the only one under $13 shipped


----------



## lewis

partialdeafness said:


> Trying again:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/BQLZR-Black-8-String-Fixed-Bridge-Replacement-for-Electric-Guitar-with-Screw-/162302163985?hash=item25c9f67c11:gBIAAOSw4GVYPnX-
> 
> If that doesn't work, it can be found by search "8 string guitar bridge." I'm sure its the only one under $13 shipped



it worked this time. Im sure that wont line up and fit properly. Or if it does it will need new screw holes or something and will likely show the previous holes in the body etc

why are you set on replacing the stock bridge? its pretty good tbh.


----------



## blackzar84

So guys, this is the guitar I was talking about.
Yesterday I read on the internet some good pieces of advice on how to get a djent tone and what influences it mainly.

So far I've managed some steps ahead, not quite there though.
My questions are:


How likely is my sound to improve if I swap the standard IBZ8 bridge ceramic pickup with an EMG 808 or 808x? Not only djent-tone-wise but also noise-wise.
I now have a Joyo vintage overdrive to push and tighten the sound up, but I fill there is not much difference made, what your suggestions in terms of what pedal could I get to replace this ?
Might be worth mentioning, for some reason my Soldano SLO100 hand made clone, at the moment djents better with an LTD EC256 CH in drop C, then with my 8 string...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

blackzar84 said:


> So guys, this is the guitar I was talking about.
> Yesterday I read on the internet some good pieces of advice on how to get a djent tone and what influences it mainly.
> 
> So far I've managed some steps ahead, not quite there though.
> My questions are:
> 
> 
> How likely is my sound to improve if I swap the standard IBZ8 bridge ceramic pickup with an EMG 808 or 808x? Not only djent-tone-wise but also noise-wise.
> I now have a Joyo vintage overdrive to push and tighten the sound up, but I fill there is not much difference made, what your suggestions in terms of what pedal could I get to replace this ?
> Might be worth mentioning, for some reason my Soldano SLO100 hand made clone, at the moment djents better with an LTD EC256 CH in drop C, then with my 8 string...



push the mids on your amp more. mids are most important part of getting a djenty sound imo. Also where you mute on the bridge will help with getting the right sound.


----------



## blackzar84

KnightBrolaire said:


> push the mids on your amp more. mids are most important part of getting a djenty sound imo. Also where you mute on the bridge will help with getting the right sound.



I got that in the pocket already, and it worked at least partially. But what about my questions?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

blackzar84 said:


> I got that in the pocket already, and it worked at least partially. But what about my questions?




the 808x will definitely do djent, so would the 57/66-8 set (though they are warmer/ rounder in the low end fyi).I'd avoid the 808 unless you want to run the 18v mod, which is unnecessary with the 808x imo. If you're dead set on running actives then the emgs will do just fine, though a lot of people seem to be enjoying fishman moderns (they also seem to be the most versatile active on the market). 
*Personally I think you can't go wrong with a good set of passives. 
The Duncan Alpha/Omega set or Pegasus/Sentient set would work well for you (or a deathbucker/x-bar combo). Bare Knuckle Aftermaths are also known to work quite well in mahogany and will definitely give you a djenty sound. * Depending on how much versatility you want I'd go with the alpha/omega set or or the deathbucker/x-bar combo. The lace pickups are the clearest pickups I've ever used. The omega bridge is also pretty clear. It's clearer than both the ceramic warpig and m8 in my current setup.


----------



## partialdeafness

lewis said:


> it worked this time. Im sure that wont line up and fit properly. Or if it does it will need new screw holes or something and will likely show the previous holes in the body etc
> 
> why are you set on replacing the stock bridge? its pretty good tbh.


The stock definitely works, it's just a bit too big visually and I like modding stuff. Though the payback for effort may me lower than the f#!


----------



## DudeManBrother

Yeah it'll work. Get a new stereo output jack so your battery only draws power when plugged in, and wire the EMG to a 25k vol pot and keep the neck pickup wired to the current volume pot.


----------



## blackzar84

KnightBrolaire said:


> the 808x will definitely do djent, so would the 57/66-8 set (though they are warmer/ rounder in the low end fyi).I'd avoid the 808 unless you want to run the 18v mod, which is unnecessary with the 808x imo. If you're dead set on running actives then the emgs will do just fine, though a lot of people seem to be enjoying fishman moderns (they also seem to be the most versatile active on the market).
> *Personally I think you can't go wrong with a good set of passives.
> The Duncan Alpha/Omega set or Pegasus/Sentient set would work well for you (or a deathbucker/x-bar combo). Bare Knuckle Aftermaths are also known to work quite well in mahogany and will definitely give you a djenty sound. *Depending on how much versatility you want I'd go with the alpha/omega set or or the deathbucker/x-bar combo. The lace pickups are the clearest pickups I've ever used. The omega bridge is also pretty clear. It's clearer than both the ceramic warpig and m8 in my current setup.



I am not really dead set on running actives, but I have limited budget, just 100 bucks, which here in the Netherlands allows me to buy an EMG 808x.
To be honest I'd rather go for some good passive pick up but there are 3 issues:

1 - Budget, most of 8 string non active pickups are way above budget.
2 - My RG8PB has active style pick ups even though they are passive, I got the measure and the routing inside is smaller than what a standard pickup would require, that means that I would have to either fix it myself (which I am perfectly capable of) or pay somebody.
3- I don't really know what I want, meaning I know what I want it to sounds like, I have no idea how to get there.

This is my gear:

I own a Soldano SLO100 Clone, based on the sloclone project. Great sounding amp, which though is not high gain, still loads of gain, but not really maybe like a mesa or peaveys, engls and so on.

3 guitars, a hand made swap ash/maple 6 string with ceramic hand made pups, and LTD EC256 with LH150s and the 8.

The guitar which sound the best to my taste is the cheapest...the LTD!!!
It's warm, it's versatile, it has clarity, it freaking djents even...

So yeah, my idea would be get those LH150 reproduced on the other 6 and the 8 strings altogether, first of all to get my own tone, second of all to get a tone I really really like.

Bad news is, LH150s specs are nowhere to be found...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

blackzar84 said:


> I am not really dead set on running actives, but I have limited budget, just 100 bucks, which here in the Netherlands allows me to buy an EMG 808x.
> To be honest I'd rather go for some good passive pick up but there are 3 issues:
> 
> 1 - Budget, most of 8 string non active pickups are way above budget.
> 2 - My RG8PB has active style pick ups even though they are passive, I got the measure and the routing inside is smaller than what a standard pickup would require, that means that I would have to either fix it myself (which I am perfectly capable of) or pay somebody.
> 3- I don't really know what I want, meaning I know what I want it to sounds like, I have no idea how to get there.
> 
> This is my gear:
> 
> I own a Soldano SLO100 Clone, based on the sloclone project. Great sounding amp, which though is not high gain, still loads of gain, but not really maybe like a mesa or peaveys, engls and so on.
> 
> 3 guitars, a hand made swap ash/maple 6 string with ceramic hand made pups, and LTD EC256 with LH150s and the 8.
> 
> The guitar which sound the best to my taste is the cheapest...the LTD!!!
> It's warm, it's versatile, it has clarity, it freaking djents even...
> 
> So yeah, my idea would be get those LH150 reproduced on the other 6 and the 8 strings altogether, first of all to get my own tone, second of all to get a tone I really really like.
> 
> Bad news is, LH150s specs are nowhere to be found...



if all you can afford right now is the emgs then go ahead. If you're not in any big hurry to upgrade, I'd still recommend saving up a bit and getting some passives.


----------



## Backsnack

KnightBrolaire said:


> the 808x will definitely do djent, so would the 57/66-8 set (though they are warmer/ rounder in the low end fyi).I'd avoid the 808 unless you want to run the 18v mod, which is unnecessary with the 808x imo. If you're dead set on running actives then the emgs will do just fine, though a lot of people seem to be enjoying fishman moderns (they also seem to be the most versatile active on the market).
> *Personally I think you can't go wrong with a good set of passives.
> The Duncan Alpha/Omega set or Pegasus/Sentient set would work well for you (or a deathbucker/x-bar combo). Bare Knuckle Aftermaths are also known to work quite well in mahogany and will definitely give you a djenty sound. * Depending on how much versatility you want I'd go with the alpha/omega set or or the deathbucker/x-bar combo. The lace pickups are the clearest pickups I've ever used. The omega bridge is also pretty clear. It's clearer than both the ceramic warpig and m8 in my current setup.



Thinking about doing a full Deathbucker setup, neck and bridge. Thoughts?


----------



## vick1000

I liked the 808x in my RG8, and now have one in my RG852. They are very versatile, and can be dialed in to meet just about any need.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Backsnack said:


> Thinking about doing a full Deathbucker setup, neck and bridge. Thoughts?



I've heard people having success with it, though you lose the versatility you'd get with an x-bar. But hey, you do you bro. Let me know how it works out.


----------



## Backsnack

KnightBrolaire said:


> I've heard people having success with it, though you lose the versatility you'd get with an x-bar. But hey, you do you bro. Let me know how it works out.



I was talking with Reggie, one of the Lace Techs via email about it. He sort of recommended the dual Deathbar setup because he claimed that some customers had problems with the difference in output between them.

And I meant to say Deathbar in the original post, just to clarify. Though I'm guessing you knew what I meant.


----------



## blackzar84

Hola Fellas,
I was about to sell my RG8PB until I purchased an Engl Powerball, what a freaking monster of an amp!!!

I was considering swapping the sucky IBZ pups for EMG 808/808x.

Was wondering if you fellas can give me any advice on what configuration to follow. What I have in mind for now is:

Configuration 1
Neck: EMG 808 standard
Bridge: EMG 808x


Configuration 2
Neck: EMG 808x
Bridge: EMG 808x

My goal is to get a really heavy djenty tone at the neck, and a beautiful yet clear sound for cleans and leads on the neck.
At the moment with the IBZs the bridge is acceptable, djents decently but doesn't impress me, while the neck is just awful, muddy and swollen to a point I really don't like.
Cleans are nothing special, quite cheap sounding to be honest.

Might be useful mentioning that EMG is my only option at the moment.


----------



## blackzar84

blackzar84 said:


> Hola Fellas,
> I was about to sell my RG8PB until I purchased an Engl Powerball, what a freaking monster of an amp!!!
> 
> I was considering swapping the sucky IBZ pups for EMG 808/808x.
> 
> Was wondering if you fellas can give me any advice on what configuration to follow. What I have in mind for now is:
> 
> Configuration 1
> Neck: EMG 808 standard
> Bridge: EMG 808x
> 
> 
> Configuration 2
> Neck: EMG 808x
> Bridge: EMG 808x
> 
> My goal is to get a really heavy djenty tone at the neck, and a beautiful yet clear sound for cleans and leads on the neck.
> At the moment with the IBZs the bridge is acceptable, djents decently but doesn't impress me, while the neck is just awful, muddy and swollen to a point I really don't like.
> Cleans are nothing special, quite cheap sounding to be honest.
> 
> Might be useful mentioning that EMG is my only option at the moment.



In the end I've decided to go for Duncans, as the routing on my RG allows also passive mounts. Now I can't quite make my mind up between:

Nazgul
Pegasus
Black Winter


----------



## gujukal

blackzar84 said:


> In the end I've decided to go for Duncans, as the routing on my RG allows also passive mounts. Now I can't quite make my mind up between:
> 
> Nazgul
> Pegasus
> Black Winter



I've heard great things about all of them, Nazgul is probably the most djenty sounding, but people seem to really like Pegasus for low tunings.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

It's been a slow-going process to get this with a finish on it, but it's starting to come along nicely.


----------



## Ben.Last

Anyone look into how Fishman Fluence would work out in an rg8? I gather that figuring out the battery pack install would be a hassle, but what about the actual fit of the pickups?


----------



## domsch1988

Ben.Last said:


> Anyone look into how Fishman Fluence would work out in an rg8? I gather that figuring out the battery pack install would be a hassle, but what about the actual fit of the pickups?



I'd be interested in that too


----------



## Lemonheadfr

Hi, as M3CHK1LLA suggested, this is my entry for this thread:

List of the mods:
-New paint (I chose orange, because most of my guitars are blue or green, so I wanted something very different, and uncommon. It's also a good match for the rosewood fretboard and black hardware.)
-New pickguard I built from a blank sheet of pearloid material
-New electronic (Dimarzio Ionizer with 1 volume and 1 switch to change the pickup from parallel to series)


----------



## BangandBreach

Lemonheadfr said:


> Hi, as M3CHK1LLA suggested, this is my entry for this thread:
> 
> List of the mods:
> -New paint (I chose orange, because most of my guitars are blue or green, so I wanted something very different, and uncommon. It's also a good match for the rosewood fretboard and black hardware.)
> -New pickguard I built from a blank sheet of pearloid material
> -New electronic (Dimarzio Ionizer with 1 volume and 1 switch to change the pickup from parallel to series)


You did an incredible job with that. I am doing something similar in execution but different colors; I don't think mine will turn out nearly as nice as yours.

Great work.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

^ as i mentioned in his ngd thread...i love that orange.


----------



## Lemonheadfr

BangandBreach said:


> You did an incredible job with that. I am doing something similar in execution but different colors; I don't think mine will turn out nearly as nice as yours.
> 
> Great work.



Thanks ^_^ ! I'm sure you will get a good result, juste take your time (I mean, really), and make sure you have a clear vision of your project in your mind. And don't be afraid to make mistakes, most of the time it can be fixed, and that's how you learn anyway...


----------



## BangandBreach

M3CHK1LLA said:


> ^ as i mentioned in his ngd thread...i love that orange.


Dude, it's STELLAR.


----------



## mnemonic

@Lemonheadfr that looks amazing, great work!


----------



## MoonJelly

some delicious mod fodder for anyone interested:
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5338014327&icep_item=162557815266
RG8 with duncan sentient/pegasus set for $250 shipped in the USA


----------



## MoonJelly

Yep, nevermind. NGD and epic mod to follow


----------



## Backsnack

MoonJelly said:


> Yep, nevermind. NGD and epic mod to follow


That's a killer deal. I'm also trying to sell my RG8FM on Reverb right now for more than that.


----------



## MoonJelly

I'm thinking 1 of 2 themes for the mod. One is fabric top in a pale color, keep all the hardware black. Think like:









Or, make it a semi-hollow with a bent top in something really dark and do gold hardware. As in:








what do you guys think? I'm definitely keeping the pickups.


----------



## Kyle01

Damn man, tough choice. Those both could end up looking really cool.
I think the fabric would give it a really unique look, especially if you use one like the in the picture you posted. I haven't seen many guitars with a top like that, let alone an 8 string. 
I say go with the fabric man, but i suppose you can't go wrong either way.


----------



## Lemonheadfr

Yeah, I would go for the fabric too, that kind of baroque/floral pattern is so cool !


----------



## MoonJelly

Yeah the fabric will likely look a little more unique. I know there was an Ibby S model with a bubinga top and gold hardware once upon a time. I want mine to be different! So choosing a fabric will be the tough part...


----------



## Kyle01

I'm really digging that light blue one on the bottom. Seems a little less busy than the others.

Just out of curiosity, how are you planning to put it on the guitar? Will you just glue it onto the wood and clearcoat over it?


----------



## odibrom

I'd go for the dragons...


----------



## MoonJelly

Kyle01 said:


> Just out of curiosity, how are you planning to put it on the guitar? Will you just glue it onto the wood and clearcoat over it?



That's essentially it. TGP had some tutorial threads for pattern tops--you can do wallpaper or fabric. Basically you stick it on there with whatever adhesive you can and then do about 20 coats of thick poly to level it out and get a good gloss going.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

that fabric reminds me of when a friend of mine wallpapered and esp...

http://sevenstring.org/threads/pics-of-my-friends-wallpapered-esp.189863/


----------



## BangandBreach

M3CHK1LLA said:


> that fabric reminds me of when a friend of mine wallpapered and esp...
> 
> http://sevenstring.org/threads/pics-of-my-friends-wallpapered-esp.189863/


That's rad as hell.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

yeah....the skull inlays really set off the floral print


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

this is the first one he did...


----------



## odibrom

I like better the one you posted before... this last one is too pale...


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

odibrom said:


> I like better the one you posted before... this last one is too pale...



i know he changed it again...will see if i can get him to post it up.


----------



## MoonJelly

I did opt for the blue fabric with the dragons! All the stuff came in the mail Monday, after being delayed about a week 

She ain't perfect, but I'll get her close. Next to my Schecter C7 Maus


----------



## BangandBreach

MoonJelly said:


> I did opt for the blue fabric with the dragons! All the stuff came in the mail Monday, after being delayed about a week
> 
> She ain't perfect, but I'll get her close. Next to my Schecter C7 Maus


Those humbuckers fill the pickup routing really well. Looks great!


----------



## Kyle01

As requested, here is my Octopus RG8 refinish project. We used a pyrography tool to burn the images into the wood, and it will be protected with tru oil.

I plan on doing a red/brown stain on the back and sides, but still haven't decided on the color for the top. We had thought earlier about staining or dyeing the wood blue around the octopus, then coloring the beast itself red or leaving it natural (or whatever color octopi generally are). We'll see how it looks after the back is stained and then go from there.

I probably won't do any other mods to it anytime soon. It came with blackouts already installed so it definitely sounds better than a stock RG8. 

Overall I'm pretty satisfied with how it feels and sounds. I just thought that the plain black finish could use some spicing up.


----------



## mnemonic

Picked up some new pickguard material off eBay. I want to do a pickup upgrade and I want a passive sized pickup, so that also gives me the excuse to redo the pickguard.

Went for white this time (current one is black). Also gives me the opportunity to clean up some of the rough work and fitment issues from my first pickguard.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

mnemonic said:


> Picked up some new pickguard material off eBay. I want to do a pickup upgrade and I want a passive sized pickup, so that also gives me the excuse to redo the pickguard.
> 
> Went for white this time (current one is black). Also gives me the opportunity to clean up some of the rough work and fitment issues from my first pickguard.



cool...post up pics when it done.

are you gonna sell the old pick guard?


----------



## mnemonic

M3CHK1LLA said:


> cool...post up pics when it done.
> 
> are you gonna sell the old pick guard?



Will do, I'll post before and after pics.

I don't think the old one is really worth selling, I'd feel like I was ripping someone off. But if someone wants it and will pay whatever shipping costs, I'll send it to them.

It's black, bridge soapbar only, volume only (in tone knob position). 

International might be expensive though, as I'm in the UK.

Might be several weeks or a month though, I'm still mulling over pickup choices. I think I'm gonna go for a Lundgren M8 but I'm not happy about it since it's the most expensive option!


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Some slow progress is being made, I'm still trying to find the best way to slot the base plate of the Floyd for the wires to pass through:


----------



## vick1000

ThePhilosopher said:


> Some slow progress is being made, I'm still trying to find the best way to slot the base plate of the Floyd for the wires to pass through:



What wires?


----------



## rami80

vick1000 said:


> What wires?


Seeing that there is a second switch it seems he got Floyd saddles with Piezos in them.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Exactly.


----------



## rami80

ThePhilosopher said:


> Exactly.




Nice! By the way their website has a link to how you should modify your baseplate to accommodate for the wires.

See here: http://www.graphtech.com/products/b...tring?id=af7d2a7e-1381-4ab7-96f5-5bf827d391d6


----------



## EricjRuiz1005

I've actually been a fan of this thread for a while, and it inspired me to buy an RG8 mod it as much as I could. It's been maybe 5 months that I've been finished but always forgot to upload, thank you to everyone for inspiring me and maybe many others! 

•Hipshot bridge
•Hipshot locking tuners
•Ionizers Bridge &a Neck pickups
•Dunlop Straplocks
•5 way switch
•Push&Pull Pot Master Volume
•Iron Age LED Killswitch
•Gruvgear street strap


I Wanna install Lumininays but maybe later ;P


----------



## ThePhilosopher

I already have that, I mean physically cut through the baseplate - I don't know if a drill press will work (especially if it's case hardened steel).



rami80 said:


> Nice! By the way their website has a link to how you should modify your baseplate to accommodate for the wires.
> 
> See here: http://www.graphtech.com/products/b...tring?id=af7d2a7e-1381-4ab7-96f5-5bf827d391d6


----------



## Sir Ibanez

EricjRuiz1005 said:


> View attachment 54879
> View attachment 54880
> View attachment 54881
> I've actually been a fan of this thread for a while, and it inspired me to buy an RG8 mod it as much as I could. It's been maybe 5 months that I've been finished but always forgot to upload, thank you to everyone for inspiring me and maybe many others!
> 
> •Hipshot bridge
> •Hipshot locking tuners
> •Ionizers Bridge &a Neck pickups
> •Dunlop Straplocks
> •5 way switch
> •Push&Pull Pot Master Volume
> •Iron Age LED Killswitch
> •Gruvgear street strap
> 
> 
> I Wanna install Lumininays but maybe later ;P


Wow! Looks cool!


----------



## thetourist

I'm mulling a pickup change at the moment, after having had an RG8 for about 7 months now. I'd be interested in hearing if anyone has tried the bareknuckle juggernauts in the RG8. In any case, if anyone has alternative suggestions for djenty stuff but also is somewhat versatile, I'd be very grateful.


----------



## mnemonic

Okay, since imagehosting is a crapshoot these days, heres an imgur backup: http://imgur.com/a/crvHN

I wanted to get a passive-sized pickup for my RG8, so that was a good excuse to cut a new pickguard.

Here she is, white pickguard, Bareknuckle Black Dog bridge











The original pickguard was pretty rough, as you can see here. Pay no mind to the 6 string pickup in there, I was swapping things around, trying to decide what type of pickup I wanted to go for with this guitar.






You can see the size difference between the new and old pickguard here. New one is still pretty rough in this picture, not fine sanded yet. 






Still not a perfect fit, the neck pocket is a lot closer than it was, but there is still a slight gap.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

^ nice work, you may guys asking you to make them one.




thetourist said:


> I'm mulling a pickup change at the moment, after having had an RG8 for about 7 months now. I'd be interested in hearing if anyone has tried the bareknuckle juggernauts in the RG8. In any case, if anyone has alternative suggestions for djenty stuff but also is somewhat versatile, I'd be very grateful.



it seems like someone has, you may look back a few pages to see.


----------



## mnemonic

M3CHK1LLA said:


> ^ nice work, you may guys asking you to make them one.



Cheers. As much as it would be fun to get into making pickguards and whatnot, I'm really not at the level to be making them for other people. I just used a jigsaw to cut this one, and it does kinda show in the curves. 

I think if you're gonna get into this kind of business, it's best to own a router or a CNC. There are a few people on eBay making them, and it's clean looking work. I only made my own since I'm a tight-ass and I didn't want to spend much money on it, and because I like making my own stuff when I can.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

I had a machinist cut the slots in the base plate of the floyd to allow the wiring for the saddles to pass through.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

My jumper cable to combine the two summing boards was bad and I'm waiting on a replacement; however, my tech sent this teaser photo.


----------



## BangandBreach

ThePhilosopher said:


> My jumper cable to combine the two summing boards was bad and I'm waiting on a replacement; however, my tech sent this teaser photo.


Dude, YES.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

I'm thinking about PRS knobs or speed knobs, thoughts?


----------



## odibrom

ThePhilosopher said:


> My jumper cable to combine the two summing boards was bad and I'm waiting on a replacement; however, my tech sent this teaser photo.



So many controls! I like it. What will those do?


----------



## ThePhilosopher

There's a 5-way for the Ionizers, 3-way for Mag-Mix-Piezo, Mag Volume+Coil Split, Piezo Volume+Dark Switch, Tone + Gilmour Mod (add bridge pickup to any 5-way mag position).


----------



## ThePhilosopher

I'm currently stuck on knob selection: black round tops (ala Ibanez), black speed knobs, black PRS-style knobs (to match the PRS switch tips and 513 switching layout).


----------



## MoonJelly

Just getting started. Pickup routes are filled and ready to prep for direct-mount.

I left the sides painted. I'm going to be painting the sides a Navy blue Pearl color once the fabric is on.


----------



## BangandBreach

MoonJelly said:


> Just getting started. Pickup routes are filled and ready to prep for direct-mount.
> 
> I left the sides painted. I'm going to be painting the sides a Navy blue Pearl color once the fabric is on.


It's coming along great, dude!


----------



## DeKay

ThePhilosopher said:


> Some slow progress is being made, I'm still trying to find the best way to slot the base plate of the Floyd for the wires to pass through:



Thats looking sick man, quite the different update than usual mods! Congrats on the effort so far man.


----------



## MoonJelly

Bye bye frets. I think the neck feels a little thin for my hand, so I've planed of all but about 3 mm of rosewood. Maple board going on top, and super jumbo steel frets are in the mail.


----------



## odibrom

MoonJelly said:


> Bye bye frets.



... so you're going for a fretless one? Nice!... it's a first in this thread I guess. Please keep us posted!


----------



## MoonJelly

Nah, not fretless, but the rosewood I left on it will just be a veneer under the maple fretboard...or oak fretboard, haven't decided yet. I have some SS frets coming in the mail that'll be installed on the neck.


----------



## odibrom

Baaah, no good... just kidding. Then you are into replacing the fretboard with a maple/oak one and SS frets? Again, please keep us posted...


----------



## MoonJelly

Yeah, call me what you want, but I think rosewood looks weird on a fretboard. I like maple the best, so that's likely going to be what it gets. I left the little bit of rosewood left on the neck to thicken it a bit as well, as I think the RG8 neck is too thin and flat for my taste. Adding 1/4+ of another wood on top of it will help beef it up a bit.

I also tossed around the idea of refretting with a slight fan 27"-28", but I want to keep the expenses down since it was crazy cheap to begin with. So big 'ol steel frets are what I'm doing on this one. I'm thinking of _maybe_ wrapping the neck in carbon fiber. I've done it on one other build and it's a cool look, also satin finish over carbon fiber feels like sex.

If the weather holds out it'll be done before long. I'm about to go back to a set schedule at my day job and I'm psyched to have more daylight hours at home


----------



## BetterOffShred

This thread is dope. Good work all around! Did you score a nice piece of maple for the fretboard, or are you going to buy one premade? I think birdseye maple looks the best on fretboards.. Just saying!


----------



## MoonJelly

It's just some hard maple stock I have lying around. It has a subtle flame to it but no birds eyes.


----------



## BetterOffShred

That will look sick all the same! That neck blank next to your RG neck looks like one I made, but mine is 7 ply  I missed most of this thread, but do you build guitars from scratch as well?


----------



## MoonJelly

Yep. That one will be another 8, debating on fanned frets for it. It's long enough I could get away with a straight 30" scale though...it may end up a Meshuggah homage instead.


----------



## BetterOffShred

That's pretty fresh man. I'm still working on my first home built attempt. I got the neck blank thing down pretty good, which is probably for the best as I'll end up making a few before I get shaping down! I just got a rigid 13" planer, so I'll be making some more soon! Cool stuff sir!


----------



## MoonJelly

Pretty thick maple blank going on. You can never have enough clamps for this job 





Not pictured: I installed tee nuts underneath the fretboard, so this will be a legit bolt-on neck now. And through some freak accident, I made yet another 8-string neck blank, seen at the bottom of the frame.


----------



## odibrom

why didn't you protect the back of the neck for that clamping job? didn't all those clamps scratch the neck's back surface?


----------



## MoonJelly

they did lightly mar the back of the neck, yes. I'm not too concerned at this point--the neck will go through a pretty involved finish process, even if I don't do the carbon fiber skin like I had mentioned earlier.


----------



## odibrom

Ok, had to ask


----------



## BetterOffShred

Pretty awesome! I'm loving this thread.. I missed the first 135 pages of it 
I'm excited to see how your maple fretboard comes together!


----------



## ThePhilosopher

So close to being done, I ordered some PRS Amber Lampshade Knobs to complete it.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

^ looks great!


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Thanks, it plays great too. Excuse the mess as we rearrange our office spaces, have some sloppy playing through various pickups:


----------



## odibrom

Turned out pretty nice. Please, give as tour of the controls...


----------



## BangandBreach

ThePhilosopher said:


> So close to being done, I ordered some PRS Amber Lampshade Knobs to complete it.



I remember when you first posted that blank body, it was the catalyst that pushed me to make my FR build a reality. You were kind enough to point me in the direction of Djohns, and my body is currently in the works. You created an incredible work of art, I really do admire it. Nice guitar, dude


----------



## ThePhilosopher

odibrom said:


> Turned out pretty nice. Please, give as tour of the controls...



Thanks, I can give a run down of the controls visually. It'll be a while before I can do a thorough playthrough of all the settings.








BangandBreach said:


> I remember when you first posted that blank body, it was the catalyst that pushed me to make my FR build a reality. You were kind enough to point me in the direction of Djohns, and my body is currently in the works. You created an incredible work of art, I really do admire it. Nice guitar, dude



Thanks, it's really turned out better than I could have imagined. I'm really glad I didn't compromise on the end product and went with a traditional vibe to a guitar that's anything but.


----------



## Ron Head

ThePhilosopher said:


> So close to being done, I ordered some PRS Amber Lampshade Knobs to complete it.



No locking nut ? or using locking tuners ? Sofar looking beautifull , unique too


----------



## ThePhilosopher

It has locking tuners, and I would rather find an RGA8 or RG2228 neck than try to get FR locking nut to fit the RG8 neck.


----------



## odibrom

Did you go with LR Baggs or Graphtech, or another brand maybe? Please share more info! Oh, and what's the 5 ways doing?.

Personally, I'd choose an ON/ON/ON mini switch for the mag/piezo mix and 2 4way telecaster blade switches for the pickup mix: one for the hums and the other for the single/hums. But hey, wonderful stuff you got there, congrats and may it pleases you for many years to come.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

This the Graphtech Ghost system - it ships with a 3-way mini-toggle, but I opted to go for a three way blade switch for aesthetic reasons (I really like the way the PRS 513 looks). The 5-way switch is Bridge, Bridge+Middle, Middle, Neck+Middle, Neck (coil-tapped when the mag volume is up). I can have all three pickups on in position 4 and pulling the tone pot up (either tapped or not).


----------



## odibrom

So you got those piezo elements for the saddles from them, with the size of the "metal inserts"?


----------



## ThePhilosopher

I bought the 8 whole saddles from them:


----------



## odibrom

Damn, disregard my previous post, somehow I thought you were using an Ibanez fixed bridge like those on the TAM models. Never mind, somehow I got a blank in my memory... I remember seeing those saddles previously... does it flutter?


----------



## ThePhilosopher

I'll have to try to flutter it when I get back from vacation.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Here it is with the amber knobs. I quite like it.


----------



## odibrom

Looks GOOOOD. Question, does it neck dive? The body looks smaller and the strap position is way further away from the nut, however, it has more mass in the body with the trem and middle pickup... how does it balances? It surely must sound sweet... I miss playing my 8 stringer but it is in need for a deep/huge setup and I'm not in the mood for so... bummer...


----------



## ThePhilosopher

I don't notice a lot of neck dive while sitting and I've not tried it while standing.

You're giving me quite a few things to try.


----------



## BangandBreach

ThePhilosopher said:


> Here it is with the amber knobs. I quite like it.


Gorgeous.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Thanks, I'm glad I went with the Black-Red-Yellow Burst instead of some of the other finishes I was considering. I'll have to make a NGD thread for it I think and post up full-specs and some demos when I get them done.


----------



## lewis

amber knobs look great on it.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Looks totally epic, dude! Ibanez needs to take notes from you and put out something like this, I'd rock it.


----------



## trem licking

ThePhilosopher said:


> Thanks, it plays great too. Excuse the mess as we rearrange our office spaces, have some sloppy playing through various pickups:



where dat whammy bar at?? wank that bar yo!


----------



## atom\anon

I posted this in the active-passive conversion thread, but it might get a few extra views here.

I just put BKPs in my RG8 and needed something to cover the gap, so I drew up a pair of pickup rings in CAD and 3D printed them - 22 minutes and about 70 cents of material. The mounting holes are sized for #3 screws, but for now I left the pickups direct-mounted and slapped the rings on the body with double-sided tape.

It's not an absolute perfect fit but not bad at all - I might spend some time on the model making it really snug and pretty. If anyone wants the CAD file, just shoot me a PM. I'd also be happy to print and ship these to anyone for just the cost of shipping.


----------



## odibrom

well done sir, well done!.


----------



## BangandBreach

atom\anon said:


> I posted this in the active-passive conversion thread, but it might get a few extra views here.
> 
> I just put BKPs in my RG8 and needed something to cover the gap, so I drew up a pair of pickup rings in CAD and 3D printed them - 22 minutes and about 70 cents of material. The mounting holes are sized for #3 screws, but for now I left the pickups direct-mounted and slapped the rings on the body with double-sided tape.
> 
> It's not an absolute perfect fit but not bad at all - I might spend some time on the model making it really snug and pretty. If anyone wants the CAD file, just shoot me a PM. I'd also be happy to print and ship these to anyone for just the cost of shipping.


 Looks great for $0.70 and 22 minutes! I bet it sounds rad!


----------



## ThePhilosopher

I'm just going to leave this here:


----------



## JoeyJoJoJrShabadoo

Are you doing another one?


----------



## BangandBreach

ThePhilosopher said:


> I'm just going to leave this here:



I have high hopes, please don't break my heart.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

How does one go wrong with Padauk?


----------



## JoeyJoJoJrShabadoo

I'm really going to have to give this another go some time. Just a basic refinish, learning from all the mistakes of my first attempt.


----------



## BangandBreach

OliOliver said:


> I'm really going to have to give this another go some time. Just a basic refinish, learning from all the mistakes of my first attempt.



Can't wait to see what you come up with!


----------



## JoeyJoJoJrShabadoo

BangandBreach said:


> Can't wait to see what you come up with!



Nothing too complex! My previous attempt was an RGA8, I wanted to do metallic orange front and black back, but my masking was beyond subpar and I made the mistake of using a matte clearcoat rather than satin/gloss. So I restripped (poorly due to impatience) and repainted the entire body metallic orange and then used a gloss clearcoat, the colour looked nice but because of my shoddy stripping and smoothing, it looked pretty bad. Then when I got to putting the hardware and electronics back in, I wasn't happy enough to commit to £400ish for pickups. Also, the bridge wasn't fitting properly due to what looked like a previous owner screwing around with it or cheap construction, so I was fine with ditching the project.

When I find another RG8 in passable condition for a good price, I'll get it and strip (using a heat gun this time, sanding affects the shape too much) and go for metallic orange again. Satin clearcoat this time! I'll change the bridge to a Hipshot "Gibraltar" Ibby replacement, and Hipshot open gear locking tuners (in black). Might spring for Ragnaroks, I assume someone will have done demos by the time I get to installing pickups, but from official demos I'm already at least a little interested.


----------



## lewis

OliOliver said:


> Nothing too complex! My previous attempt was an RGA8, I wanted to do metallic orange front and black back, but my masking was beyond subpar and I made the mistake of using a matte clearcoat rather than satin/gloss. So I restripped (poorly due to impatience) and repainted the entire body metallic orange and then used a gloss clearcoat, the colour looked nice but because of my shoddy stripping and smoothing, it looked pretty bad. Then when I got to putting the hardware and electronics back in, I wasn't happy enough to commit to £400ish for pickups. Also, the bridge wasn't fitting properly due to what looked like a previous owner screwing around with it or cheap construction, so I was fine with ditching the project.
> 
> When I find another RG8 in passable condition for a good price, I'll get it and strip (using a heat gun this time, sanding affects the shape too much) and go for metallic orange again. Satin clearcoat this time! I'll change the bridge to a Hipshot "Gibraltar" Ibby replacement, and Hipshot open gear locking tuners (in black). Might spring for Ragnaroks, I assume someone will have done demos by the time I get to installing pickups, but from official demos I'm already at least a little interested.



yes!!
I cannot wait to see this project come alive!.
Document it in another thread dude for sure!.


----------



## JoeyJoJoJrShabadoo

lewis said:


> yes!!
> I cannot wait to see this project come alive!.
> Document it in another thread dude for sure!.



As soon as I can, man. I'm always on the lookout for that bargain RG8!


----------



## BangandBreach

@djohns74 Whipped this swamp ash FRG8 body for me. I've always wanted an FR in an 8 strring, and after Seeing the Philosopher's, I decided to make it happen.

Disregard the crud on the neck, it was from a super cruddy used RG8 I found at guitar center for $199. I sanded it down and sprayed the read and headstock black to contrast the buttery swamp ash. I plan on having a local dude redo all of the frets and set it up.


----------



## lewis

BangandBreach said:


> @djohns74 Whipped this swamp ash FRG8 body for me. I've always wanted an FR in an 8 strring, and after Seeing the Philosopher's, I decided to make it happen.
> 
> Disregard the crud on the neck, it was from a super cruddy used RG8 I found at guitar center for $199. I sanded it down and sprayed the read and headstock black to contrast the buttery swamp ash. I plan on having a local dude redo all of the frets and set it up.



any advice on spraying necks?


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Some updates from @djohns74


----------



## BangandBreach

lewis said:


> any advice on spraying necks?



I'm so awful at it I would really just refer you to the luthiery subforum here, those guys knows whats up.


----------



## BangandBreach

ThePhilosopher said:


> Some updates from @djohns74
> View attachment 57060
> View attachment 57061
> View attachment 57063
> View attachment 57065
> View attachment 57064


That's already looking lovely.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Thanks, it's going to be quite the beast I do believe.


----------



## Kyle01

I was browsing around a bit today and when I saw this thread, I realized I never uploaded the finished product for my octopus RG8 project. Plus it looks like Photobucket scrubbed my previous pics anyway. Better late than never i suppose:

















For those who didn't already know, my sister actually burned these designs in with a pyrography tool (looks sort of like a soldering iron with different shaped tips you can use). I ended up dyeing the back and sides with transtint and finishing the whole thing the tru oil to give it a satin sheen.


----------



## kylendm

Kyle01 said:


> I was browsing around a bit today and when I saw this thread, I realized I never uploaded the finished product for my octopus RG8 project. Plus it looks like Photobucket scrubbed my previous pics anyway. Better late than never i suppose:
> For those who didn't already know, my sister actually burned these designs in with a pyrography tool (looks sort of like a soldering iron with different shaped tips you can use). I ended up dyeing the back and sides with transtint and finishing the whole thing the tru oil to give it a satin sheen.


Looks awesome man!


----------



## lewis

Kyle01 said:


> I was browsing around a bit today and when I saw this thread, I realized I never uploaded the finished product for my octopus RG8 project. Plus it looks like Photobucket scrubbed my previous pics anyway. Better late than never i suppose:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those who didn't already know, my sister actually burned these designs in with a pyrography tool (looks sort of like a soldering iron with different shaped tips you can use). I ended up dyeing the back and sides with transtint and finishing the whole thing the tru oil to give it a satin sheen.




Firstly this looks amazing.

But also, how do you find the active blackouts in this?. 
Im wanting to go active pickups for my 8 string and wondered if it slays as much as I expect it too?


----------



## Kyle01

Thanks guys, I appreciate it. 

The blackouts sound quite good to me. I don't have a frame of reference for this guutar since I bought it used with them already in it, but they certainly sound a lot different than my 7's with passives.

There's a lot of clarity in the low end, which helps with the 7th and 8th string a lot when playing with high gain. When it's clean, it's a bit brighter than I would have expected but can easily be tamed with the tone knob. That brightness does help keep the low strings from sounding too dull or bassy.

I guess overall, they are pretty tight sounding and it seems to definitely work in the 8 string's favor. I hope this helps.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

A few more update shots:


----------



## Leviathus

Bout that time...


----------



## ThePhilosopher

A few more updates from @djohns74


----------



## Ron Miller

custom pickguard, gold hardware, gibraltar bridge, dimarzio pickups, ionizer neck and d activator bridge, and a push/pull coil tap


----------



## lewis

Ron Miller said:


> custom pickguard, gold hardware, gibraltar bridge, dimarzio pickups, ionizer neck and d activator bridge, and a push/pull coil tap


was the Gibraltar a direct swap?


----------



## Ron Miller

lewis said:


> was the Gibraltar a direct swap?


yeah, just had to file the hole for the 8th string so it lined up with the hole one the bridge tho


----------



## BangandBreach

Ron Miller said:


> custom pickguard, gold hardware, gibraltar bridge, dimarzio pickups, ionizer neck and d activator bridge, and a push/pull coil tap



Love that pickguard dude, you have great taste.


----------



## JoeyJoJoJrShabadoo

Anyone here replaced the stock RG8 bridge with a Hipshot Ibby HM bridge? I'd rather not replace with the Hipshot plate-style one as I think they look ugly as fuck.

Not that I'm prepping another go at it all or anything....


----------



## lewis

OliOliver said:


> Anyone here replaced the stock RG8 bridge with a Hipshot Ibby HM bridge? I'd rather not replace with the Hipshot plate-style one as I think they look ugly as fuck.
> 
> Not that I'm prepping another go at it all or anything....


Do hipshot offer 8 string versions then? Thats cool. I love that gibraltar bridge.


----------



## JoeyJoJoJrShabadoo

lewis said:


> Do hipshot offer 8 string versions then? Thats cool. I love that gibraltar bridge.


Yeah I think they started selling them a couple months ago. As far as I can tell, the lower screws line up just fine, but thought I'd ask to check. A big block of brass would be quite nice as opposed to that ugly plate.


----------



## MoonJelly

I bought one for mine. Holes line up, but I'm far from installing it unfortunately


----------



## ThePhilosopher

My new neck should be shipping soon; now to decide if I want to stop at C or go nuts for the Bb.


----------



## JoeyJoJoJrShabadoo

MoonJelly said:


> I bought one for mine. Holes line up, but I'm far from installing it unfortunately



Sweet! That's good to hear!

Now I have a question of opinion from you guys. The paint I used on my last attempt worked great, if it wasn't for my shitty workmanship and rushing it would've turned out really well. For this reason, I'm browsing from the same company and I'm having a hard time deciding which garish, light-reactive colour to go for. Here are my current choices:



 

 

 



Thoughts on what else to do to the guitar:
Stain/dye the fretboard darker (depends how dark it is upon viewing)
New Tusq XL nut
Hipshot hardware
New pups (either BKP or SD, possibly even Lundgren M8s. Looking into that now)


----------



## lewis

OliOliver said:


> Sweet! That's good to hear!
> 
> Now I have a question of opinion from you guys. The paint I used on my last attempt worked great, if it wasn't for my shitty workmanship and rushing it would've turned out really well. For this reason, I'm browsing from the same company and I'm having a hard time deciding which garish, light-reactive colour to go for. Here are my current choices:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoughts on what else to do to the guitar:
> Stain/dye the fretboard darker (depends how dark it is upon viewing)
> New Tusq XL nut
> Hipshot hardware
> New pups (either BKP or SD, possibly even Lundgren M8s. Looking into that now)


Oooof either of the 1st 2 colours would be amazing.
Defo stain the board. Also try installing luminlay dots on the board. Ive just done this (rather than sidedots) and it is absolutely awesome haha.
Cant wait to see this.


----------



## JoeyJoJoJrShabadoo

lewis said:


> Oooof either of the 1st 2 colours would be amazing.
> Defo stain the board. Also try installing luminlay dots on the board. Ive just done this (rather than sidedots) and it is absolutely awesome haha.
> Cant wait to see this.



Yeah man, I saw your thread and your stain work. I was impressed at how effective it was! That being said, if the RG8 I pick up (when I find one second hand and reasonably priced or become too impatient and just buy one new) has a fretboard dark enough I may not bother. I was edging toward the green, as I've already seen someone do a nutty pink in here. I never thought about doing luminlay, but if I went either green or blue it kinda just makes sense to do it and get them matching, haha! And if I'm popping the inlays out, I may as well dye the fretboard, too. Two birds one stone. Hmm.. Didn't take much to convince me..


----------



## lewis

OliOliver said:


> Yeah man, I saw your thread and your stain work. I was impressed at how effective it was! That being said, if the RG8 I pick up (when I find one second hand and reasonably priced or become too impatient and just buy one new) has a fretboard dark enough I may not bother. I was edging toward the green, as I've already seen someone do a nutty pink in here. I never thought about doing luminlay, but if I went either green or blue it kinda just makes sense to do it and get them matching, haha! And if I'm popping the inlays out, I may as well dye the fretboard, too. Two birds one stone. Hmm.. Didn't take much to convince me..


thats exactly why I done that (staining board? hmmm might aswell swap the dots) that and a few of mine were installed badly from stock anyway so had no problem replacing them even if my job was the same standard as the stock ones afterwards haha.

Defo colour match them. 

man that Teal would look amazing. What hardware colour are you thinking if you go that Teal green?

The great thing about that colour is Black, Chrome or Gold all would work absolutely fantastically. I suppose if you are going M8s then all black hardware would look sweet.
I presume you will be colour matching the headstock?.
If you want, i can do some Mockups (photoshop) once you decide on colours?


----------



## JoeyJoJoJrShabadoo

lewis said:


> thats exactly why I done that (staining board? hmmm might aswell swap the dots) that and a few of mine were installed badly from stock anyway so had no problem replacing them even if my job was the same standard as the stock ones afterwards haha.
> 
> Defo colour match them.
> 
> man that Teal would look amazing. What hardware colour are you thinking if you go that Teal green?
> 
> The great thing about that colour is Black, Chrome or Gold all would work absolutely fantastically. I suppose if you are going M8s then all black hardware would look sweet.
> I presume you will be colour matching the headstock?.
> If you want, i can do some Mockups (photoshop) once you decide on colours?



Yeah man I was thinking black hardware on all but the sparkly black colours. If I was going for the sparkly black I would've gone gold. I'm definitely getting soapbars as uncovered pickups in a soapbar pocket seems a bit lazy for all the other work I'll put in. Feel free to do mockups dude, I'd love to see them!


----------



## lewis

OliOliver said:


> Yeah man I was thinking black hardware on all but the sparkly black colours. If I was going for the sparkly black I would've gone gold. I'm definitely getting soapbars as uncovered pickups in a soapbar pocket seems a bit lazy for all the other work I'll put in. Feel free to do mockups dude, I'd love to see them!


----------



## JoeyJoJoJrShabadoo

Dude.... I would be stupid to _not _do this now...

That looks amazing, man, thanks for going through the effort!


----------



## lewis

OliOliver said:


> Dude.... I would be stupid to _not _do this now...
> 
> That looks amazing, man, thanks for going through the effort!


haha you are welcome man!.

I always enjoy Photoshopping.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

This should look decent when done.


----------



## Shoeless_jose

ThePhilosopher said:


> This should look decent when done.
> View attachment 59280



Looks sweet, I'm an idiot with multiscale, how will the fan on this work, is it just set up that the scale straightens out at the bridge hence the extreme fan on the first few frets??


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Dineley said:


> Looks sweet, I'm an idiot with multiscale, how will the fan on this work, is it just set up that the scale straightens out at the bridge hence the extreme fan on the first few frets??


it's probably a half fan so the bridge is actually the 0 fret, which means all the frets only fan in one direction. The plus side of making the bridge the 0 fret is you can use regular pickups and bridges, which doesn't work with other fans.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Dineley said:


> Looks sweet, I'm an idiot with multiscale, how will the fan on this work, is it just set up that the scale straightens out at the bridge hence the extreme fan on the first few frets??



It's actually not that extreme: 28.625" - 29.4". Yes, the parallel fret is set to be the bridge.


----------



## TNihil

Cool. This thread is still alive. 
I´d like to participate since I´m gonna upgrade my RG8 in the next months. 
-Shadow Killpot (simply replacing the tone pot)
-Hipshot Grip-Locks Upgrade for RG8
-Bone nut (already in work at my luthier)
-Seymour Duncan neck PU (Sentient or Black Winter maybe)
-Swirl paint job in mostly black,white,grey tones for the body and maybe head, too
-New fixed bridge, possibly from ABM or Hipshot Ibby HM (any other recommendations welcome)


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

TNihil said:


> Cool. This thread is still alive.
> I´d like to participate since I´m gonna upgrade my RG8 in the next months.
> -Shadow Killpot (simply replacing the tone pot)
> -Hipshot Grip-Locks Upgrade for RG8
> -Bone nut (already in work at my luthier)
> -Seymour Duncan neck PU (Sentient or Black Winter maybe)
> -Swirl paint job in mostly black,white,grey tones for the body and maybe head, too
> -New fixed bridge, possibly from ABM or Hipshot Ibby HM (any other recommendations welcome)



sounds like a great plan...please swirl it

make sure to update it here


----------



## TNihil

Aye aye. Will post some pics as my project moves on.
Swirling is scheduled for early summer. My dad will help me since he´s a pro.


----------



## TNihil

Had the factory nut removed and a bone nut installed by my local guitar workshop/luthier.
Along with a new set of strings: Ernie Ball 2624 Skinny Top Heavy Bottom (009-011-016-024-034-046-064-080).
Have to admit the white-ish coloured bone nut is not looking bad along with the black of the guitar but that´s not so important to me anyway.
Played for a few minutes at home and the nut is doing fine along with the thicker string gauge on the lower strings compared to the EB2625. The action is set/carved pretty low and so far everything´s fine. But I´ll have to play and test much more during the next rehearsals.
Side note: No drilling was required with the string hole on the back and the hole in the tuner when it came to the 080 string. I read many folks had issues with this but me...nope. Everything´s fine.


----------



## TNihil

By the way: any experiences with replacing the RG8 factory bridge with a Hipshot 8 string IBBY HM bridge? 
I´ve used the search function but could not find pics and info if drilling new holes would be required. Just by the measurements Hipshot provides on their website, their bridge would not exactly retro-fit on mine. Thanx in advance.


----------



## JoeyJoJoJrShabadoo

TNihil said:


> By the way: any experiences with replacing the RG8 factory bridge with a Hipshot 8 string IBBY HM bridge?
> I´ve used the search function but could not find pics and info if drilling new holes would be required. Just by the measurements Hipshot provides on their website, their bridge would not exactly retro-fit on mine. Thanx in advance.



I asked earlier in the thread and was told the IBBY bridges replaces the RG8 plate bridge just fine. You will only use the lower screws, though, so you want some way of filling the spare screw holes up. Apart from that, apparently everything lines up ok.


----------



## TNihil

Good news. ^^


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

i thought some if the guys here left the stock plate and just replaced the saddles?


----------



## TNihil

M3CHK1LLA said:


> i thought some if the guys here left the stock plate and just replaced the saddles?


Yes, I guess so. For me, I´d like to get more sustain with a more massive bridge. Had no issues with the regular bridge/saddles on the RG8.


----------



## odibrom

M3CHK1LLA said:


> i thought some if the guys here left the stock plate and just replaced the saddles?


I did, but I replaced the saddles for the Ghosts from Graphtech...


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

ok...

was mentioning it incase you didn't was holes that could be seen


----------



## JoeyJoJoJrShabadoo

Ok, so I may be fretting over nothing, but I'm in the process of buying a used RG8 (hype!). Was looking into hardware, and for whatever reason, I felt compelled to compared the Hipshot bridges and their dimensions.

Assuming the flat plate bridge is built to _perfectly _replace the stock RG8 bridge, the IBBY HM and Hipshot plate have different measurements for where it is screwed to the body.












If you take note on the centre image of both, the plates screw spacing is 3.526", whereas the HM spacing is 3.770". While a total difference amounting to approx 5mm in real world units of measurement doesn't sound like a lot, I do worry if this will become an issue when fitting. There's potential there to fuck up the screwhole (probably not the official term) on the body, resulting in a loose bridge. Also worth noting is the string spacing difference between the two.

Am I worrying over nothing?


----------



## TNihil

OliOliver said:


> If you take note on the centre image of both, the plates screw spacing is 3.526", whereas the HM spacing is 3.770". While a total difference amounting to approx 5mm in real world units of measurement doesn't sound like a lot, I do worry if this will become an issue when fitting. There's potential there to fuck up the screwhole (probably not the official term) on the body, resulting in a loose bridge. Also worth noting is the string spacing difference between the two.
> Am I worrying over nothing?



You´re not worrying over nothing imo. Had the same doubts after comparing measurements from Hipshot and the RG8.


----------



## MoonJelly

The string spacing discrepancy is _very _small, so much that it's hard to see when you line up the HM bridge. The screw holes are a little easier to see a difference, it's maybe just strong of 1/8" difference--but you still have enough of the hole visible at the base that that you shouldn't cause any damage/mess with the stability of the bridge.

When I have a bit of time this weekend I'll take some photos for reference. I can't work with power tools until my shoulder gets better (end of April), but once I'm on track I could do a mini-tutorial on how to approach this.

The current state of my RG8 body is sanded back to bare wood on top so it should be fairly easy to photograph at least.

Also, I didn't know until now we were allowed to say "fuck up the screwhole". Are the mods asleep?


----------



## TNihil

MoonJelly said:


> When I have a bit of time this weekend I'll take some photos for reference. I can't work with power tools until my shoulder gets better (end of April), but once I'm on track I could do a mini-tutorial on how to approach this.


Would be great to get some pics. Thanx in advance and get well with your shoulder.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

A quick cellphone shot of the assembled beast since I cannot do a full NGD at the moment.


----------



## odibrom

@OliOliver That bridge from Graphtech was meant to replace the _tall shoulder_ Gilbraltar bridge, not that plain RG8 one. You can replace the bridge, but you'll have to drill some new holes. Make sure things are well aligned.


----------



## JoeyJoJoJrShabadoo

odibrom said:


> @OliOliver That bridge from Graphtech was meant to replace the _tall shoulder_ Gilbraltar bridge, not that plain RG8 one. You can replace the bridge, but you'll have to drill some new holes. Make sure things are well aligned.



I thought as much, which is why I asked originally. Bah. The plate bridge is so freaking ugly.

I had been toying with the idea of sending it to a evertune dealer to route and fit one but I think the amount of money would be getting ludicrous at that point, haha


----------



## odibrom

Just the Evertune bridge would cost you as much as the guitar has... not sure if it is worth it. I'd go for a bridge swap with that one from Hipshot, though I don't feel the need for that. I just swapped the saddles in my RG8.


----------



## lewis

odibrom said:


> Just the Evertune bridge would cost you as much as the guitar has... not sure if it is worth it. I'd go for a bridge swap with that one from Hipshot, though I don't feel the need for that. I just swapped the saddles in my RG8.


yeah I would do the same.

Either just Hipshot saddles or graphtech string saver ones.
Job done.
The "plate" etc that Hipshot do offer, is exactly the same size and aesthetic as the stock bridge plate just with their saddles.

100% NOT worth the upgrade. Keep the stock one and find some better saddles.


----------



## JoeyJoJoJrShabadoo

lewis said:


> yeah I would do the same.
> 
> Either just Hipshot saddles or graphtech string saver ones.
> Job done.
> The "plate" etc that Hipshot do offer, is exactly the same size and aesthetic as the stock bridge plate just with their saddles.
> 
> 100% NOT worth the upgrade. Keep the stock one and find some better saddles.



But the plate is so fugly ;-;

But I also don't want to risk putting a different bridge in just wrong enough that it becomes impossible to intonate.


----------



## lewis

OliOliver said:


> But the plate is so fugly ;-;
> 
> But I also don't want to risk putting a different bridge in just wrong enough that it becomes impossible to intonate.


i know :/

I actually wish they would offer their own Gibralter version that fits the RG8.
Its my favourite looking hardtail bridge.
Stunning.


----------



## JoeyJoJoJrShabadoo

I agree. I have the Gibraltar in my RG7, looks good but super comfy, too.


----------



## JoeyJoJoJrShabadoo

My RG8 is on the way! I managed to get a hold of a second hand one that had the natural back and blue burl top, so stripping away tonnes of black paint wont be necessary. Luckily, I learned a lot from my past attempt, and hopefully I will avoid those mistakes this time round.


----------



## Shoeless_jose

OliOliver said:


> My RG8 is on the way! I managed to get a hold of a second hand one that had the natural back and blue burl top, so stripping away tonnes of black paint wont be necessary. Luckily, I learned a lot from my past attempt, and hopefully I will avoid those mistakes this time round.




blue burl with nat back??? is it the prestige??


----------



## JoeyJoJoJrShabadoo

Dineley said:


> blue burl with nat back??? is it the prestige??



Nooooo not that one. It's a regular old RG8. They don't make the one with the blue top anymore. Should specify it's a veneer, and also looks a bit crap.


----------



## MoonJelly

the burl top on the newer prestige also looks like crap IMHO.

Honestly the rg8 with the burl top looks less crap to me.

Old RG8. Not terrible depending on the top you got, but slightly meh.






VS Prestige. 





I can't stand how grungy all those bits of filler look on the prestige version. In person they look worse as it's crumbly and not sanded smooth at all. Playability is there but cosmetically it was a swing and a miss.


----------



## JoeyJoJoJrShabadoo

Yep, that's the old RG8 I got. Not here yet so can't comment on the quality of the top. I quite like the prestige one, I imagine if the top was smoothed over it would've had a better reception. That blue and maple, tho...


----------



## MoonJelly

Yeah. needs darker blue to match with the maple. And I would say cosmo black hardware also seems to clash on those. It's funny because I like all the options, just not together. It just doesn't mesh like I wish it did. 

Of course I'm modding an rg8 to have a blue top and maple fretboard


----------



## Peter Kondrup

Hi guys, just joined to share some pics of my RG8 mod. It's a practically unused 2013 I got for a silly amount. Painted it in a matte green, fitted it with EMG 808's I had lying around, and did a fret job. Great guitar now!


----------



## JEngelking

Peter Kondrup said:


> Hi guys, just joined to share some pics of my RG8 mod. It's a practically unused 2013 I got for a silly amount. Painted it in a matte green, fitted it with EMG 808's I had lying around, and did a fret job. Great guitar now!



Welcome! That turned out fantastic, looks great!


----------



## BangandBreach

OliOliver said:


> But the plate is so fugly ;-;
> 
> But I also don't want to risk putting a different bridge in just wrong enough that it becomes impossible to intonate.



Take it to someone who can do it correctly.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Here are some non-potato images.


----------



## JoeyJoJoJrShabadoo

BangandBreach said:


> Take it to someone who can do it correctly.



Well that's just no fun. Also, I live in the middle of nowhere, there are no reliable guitar techs nearby (not that I've found anyway).


----------



## lewis

OliOliver said:


> Well that's just no fun. Also, I live in the middle of nowhere, there are no reliable guitar techs nearby (not that I've found anyway).


there was one in Norwich that was awesome,

Max Dawe however, he is now successfully building guitars for people and has no time to do basic luthier work for people anymore.
I asked him about routing some wood out of my headless for a new hipshot bridge but his calendar is full until NEXT year.


----------



## lewis

ThePhilosopher said:


> Here are some non-potato images.



THat looks absolutely fantastic. Amazing job dude.

Does that low string going into the nut at that angle cause any tuning problems?
So much cooler than the stock RG8s


----------



## JoeyJoJoJrShabadoo

lewis said:


> there was one in Norwich that was awesome,
> 
> Max Dawe however, he is now successfully building guitars for people and has no time to do basic luthier work for people anymore.
> I asked him about routing some wood out of my headless for a new hipshot bridge but his calendar is full until NEXT year.



Hadn't heard of him before, looked up his stuff and WOW. These tops are insane. How was I unaware this kind of work is nearby? 

Unfortunately, every tech I've gone to has done work wrong (one wired up my humbuckers constantly split despite me providing a wiring diagram from SD themselves, one wired a pickup switch in backwards, another just wired it up incorrectly and didn't care that it wasn't what I asked for because I "look like a guy who only uses the bridge pickup") so it's forced me to learn how to do this shit myself.


----------



## lewis

OliOliver said:


> Hadn't heard of him before, looked up his stuff and WOW. These tops are insane. How was I unaware this kind of work is nearby?
> 
> Unfortunately, every tech I've gone to has done work wrong (one wired up my humbuckers constantly split despite me providing a wiring diagram from SD themselves, one wired a pickup switch in backwards, another just wired it up incorrectly and didn't care that it wasn't what I asked for because I "look like a guy who only uses the bridge pickup") so it's forced me to learn how to do this shit myself.


I know right.
His resin work is out of this world.

His build times are wayyy quicker than that of other companies despite being just him and a hectic schedule.
He wont cost as much as others either.

But he works as a tree surgeon all week and does builds on the weekends (so actually use wood from trees he fells for his builds... awesome) so he is just completely chocka the entire time sadly.
He did some RG8 work for me a while ago (custom CF pickguard etc) but sadly, it seems like those times are gone.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

lewis said:


> THat looks absolutely fantastic. Amazing job dude.
> 
> Does that low string going into the nut at that angle cause any tuning problems?
> So much cooler than the stock RG8s



I've not noticed any problems, I do think the neck is still adjusting to being under tension. It plays wonderfully and the low notes are clear. I may switch the pickups to Fluences to try them out and see how they handle the low tuning.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

ThePhilosopher said:


> I've not noticed any problems, I do think the neck is still adjusting to being under tension. It plays wonderfully and the low notes are clear. I may switch the pickups to Fluences to try them out and see how they handle the low tuning.



maybe you can get us some sound clips of before and after....would be curious as to the differences.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

I posted some clips in the NGD thread that could serve as before clips.


----------



## JoeyJoJoJrShabadoo

My RG8 has arrived! I'll take some before photos at some point. Some things I noted upon unpacking:

There's actually texture to the burl on it, but it's very minimal, I planned to seal and sand it regardless, so this should still take care of that.

The plate isn't nearly as intrusive and ugly as I'd thought previously, so I'm gonna just replace the saddles and eliminate any risk through changing the bridge. Graphtech make replacement saddles I believe, as well as tuners, so I think I'm going to go all Graphtech on hardware and the nut.

The fingerboard _definitely _needs darkening, and if that ruins the inlays, I'll be getting some luminlays. I'll worry about the fretboard after tge body and headstock refinish.

I'll have to wait for my next paycheck to get started, but excited to get to work on this!


----------



## lewis

OliOliver said:


> My RG8 has arrived! I'll take some before photos at some point. Some things I noted upon unpacking:
> 
> There's actually texture to the burl on it, but it's very minimal, I planned to seal and sand it regardless, so this should still take care of that.
> 
> The plate isn't nearly as intrusive and ugly as I'd thought previously, so I'm gonna just replace the saddles and eliminate any risk through changing the bridge. Graphtech make replacement saddles I believe, as well as tuners, so I think I'm going to go all Graphtech on hardware and the nut.
> 
> The fingerboard _definitely _needs darkening, and if that ruins the inlays, I'll be getting some luminlays. I'll worry about the fretboard after tge body and headstock refinish.
> 
> I'll have to wait for my next paycheck to get started, but excited to get to work on this!



YESS
Sounds amazing.

I had great results ebonzing my fretboard by using the tried and tested Fiebings black leather dye, rubber gloves and as a sealing clear coat type product, Osmo poly x oil tints off Amazon in black. Stops the stain/dye coming off on your fingers and they sell small "teaster" sachet's for £1.50 each and there is enough in each sachet to do a couple of coats per fretboard.

Its meant for hardwood flooring I believe, but works well for this application. I did also replace my dot inlays on the board with Luminlay's myself too because of the stain.


----------



## MoonJelly

^^Cool beans dude. Sounds like a slick mod. I'll post a few pics as promised after my lunch break. My RG8 body is sitting in the trunk of my car


----------



## JoeyJoJoJrShabadoo

lewis said:


> YESS
> Sounds amazing.
> 
> I had great results ebonzing my fretboard by using the tried and tested Fiebings black leather dye, rubber gloves and as a sealing clear coat type product, Osmo poly x oil tints off Amazon in black. Stops the stain/dye coming off on your fingers and they sell small "teaster" sachet's for £1.50 each and there is enough in each sachet to do a couple of coats per fretboard.
> 
> Its meant for hardwood flooring I believe, but works well for this application. I did also replace my dot inlays on the board with Luminlay's myself too because of the stain.



Yeah man, you did some really good work in your HB, so I'll be coming to you for advice when the time comes!


----------



## MoonJelly

Ok, so I jumped the gun a bit...

Pictures kinda suck as for the fish-eye effect of a camera phone. Here you can sort of see that the string holes line up "well enough".




up close the fish-eye effect is pretty bad. Concerning the string holes, I'm completely in the clear except for the 8th string. This is again not a width issue, but a placement problem.




I was only half-right about the string holes vs. screw holes. The width of the screw holes on the HM bridge is wide enough that it completely clears the original plate bridge holes, but the placement is another factor too. They are completely underneath the bridge. The little yellow dots are my best depiction of where the holes are centered.





What this means for y'all modders--if you use the HM bridge and are planning to change as little as possible, the string hole on the 8th string will need to be widened on the top of the body, either upwards or downwards. This would be far easier than drilling into the steel of the bridge plate.
The screw holes are displaced enough that you would very likely be able to drill fresh ones, without any repurcussions. The screws on both bridges are kinda puny, meaning the holes are small and the screws really only serve to keep the bridge from wiggling out of place. If it makes you nervous to have that hole nearby, you drop a little superglue in the pre-exiting hole and wedge a toothpick down the hole. It's small enough the toothpick may be a too-snug fit without a little re-drilling.

What it means for me is that my plans haven't changed. Since I plugged the pickup cavities, and I'm replacing the fretboard, I may do a 28" scale and cut new holes for everything. I'm juggling between that and doing a half-fan like @ThePhilosopher did. I may be moving the whole placement of the bridge down about 1-1 3/4", if I decide to go really long on the scale. I'm pretty comfortable with big jobs, however, I know this is the type of mod you'd normally hire a luthier for, and at a certain point it'd cost so much in labor you'd wonder why you didn't just buy a used 852.


----------



## mnemonic

I think at some point I might take off the bridge of my RG8, fill the screw holes, widen the string thru holes, and remount it a few mm back. 

I have intonation room on my high strings but my 7th and 8th are both maxed out. 7th string is right-ish, but 8th is still off.


----------



## BangandBreach

MoonJelly said:


> Ok, so I jumped the gun a bit...
> 
> Pictures kinda suck as for the fish-eye effect of a camera phone. Here you can sort of see that the string holes line up "well enough".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> up close the fish-eye effect is pretty bad. Concerning the string holes, I'm completely in the clear except for the 8th string. This is again not a width issue, but a placement problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was only half-right about the string holes vs. screw holes. The width of the screw holes on the HM bridge is wide enough that it completely clears the original plate bridge holes, but the placement is another factor too. They are completely underneath the bridge. The little yellow dots are my best depiction of where the holes are centered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What this means for y'all modders--if you use the HM bridge and are planning to change as little as possible, the string hole on the 8th string will need to be widened on the top of the body, either upwards or downwards. This would be far easier than drilling into the steel of the bridge plate.
> The screw holes are displaced enough that you would very likely be able to drill fresh ones, without any repurcussions. The screws on both bridges are kinda puny, meaning the holes are small and the screws really only serve to keep the bridge from wiggling out of place. If it makes you nervous to have that hole nearby, you drop a little superglue in the pre-exiting hole and wedge a toothpick down the hole. It's small enough the toothpick may be a too-snug fit without a little re-drilling.
> 
> What it means for me is that my plans haven't changed. Since I plugged the pickup cavities, and I'm replacing the fretboard, I may do a 28" scale and cut new holes for everything. I'm juggling between that and doing a half-fan like @ThePhilosopher did. I may be moving the whole placement of the bridge down about 1-1 3/4", if I decide to go really long on the scale. I'm pretty comfortable with big jobs, however, I know this is the type of mod you'd normally hire a luthier for, and at a certain point it'd cost so much in labor you'd wonder why you didn't just buy a used 852.


 My dude I cannot wait to see how you complete that thing.

This is easily my favorite thread on this website.


----------



## lewis

MoonJelly said:


> Ok, so I jumped the gun a bit...
> 
> Pictures kinda suck as for the fish-eye effect of a camera phone. Here you can sort of see that the string holes line up "well enough".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> up close the fish-eye effect is pretty bad. Concerning the string holes, I'm completely in the clear except for the 8th string. This is again not a width issue, but a placement problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was only half-right about the string holes vs. screw holes. The width of the screw holes on the HM bridge is wide enough that it completely clears the original plate bridge holes, but the placement is another factor too. They are completely underneath the bridge. The little yellow dots are my best depiction of where the holes are centered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What this means for y'all modders--if you use the HM bridge and are planning to change as little as possible, the string hole on the 8th string will need to be widened on the top of the body, either upwards or downwards. This would be far easier than drilling into the steel of the bridge plate.
> The screw holes are displaced enough that you would very likely be able to drill fresh ones, without any repurcussions. The screws on both bridges are kinda puny, meaning the holes are small and the screws really only serve to keep the bridge from wiggling out of place. If it makes you nervous to have that hole nearby, you drop a little superglue in the pre-exiting hole and wedge a toothpick down the hole. It's small enough the toothpick may be a too-snug fit without a little re-drilling.
> 
> What it means for me is that my plans haven't changed. Since I plugged the pickup cavities, and I'm replacing the fretboard, I may do a 28" scale and cut new holes for everything. I'm juggling between that and doing a half-fan like @ThePhilosopher did. I may be moving the whole placement of the bridge down about 1-1 3/4", if I decide to go really long on the scale. I'm pretty comfortable with big jobs, however, I know this is the type of mod you'd normally hire a luthier for, and at a certain point it'd cost so much in labor you'd wonder why you didn't just buy a used 852.




I adore the Gibraltar bridge.
Best looking hardtail bridge hands down.


----------



## MoonJelly

Yep. I got it because it looks good. The added mass is a bit of a bonus.


----------



## lewis

MoonJelly said:


> Yep. I got it because it looks good. The added mass is a bit of a bonus.


one thing that would be cool is to slightly recess those bridges to help with LOOOOOOW action haha.
Wonder if anyone has ever tried that, Would look cool imo


----------



## MoonJelly

Interesting, I don't mind the idea.


----------



## lewis

MoonJelly said:


> Interesting, I don't mind the idea.


you are welcome haha


----------



## lewis

MoonJelly said:


> Interesting, I don't mind the idea.


also, the brand new keith Merrow Schecter sig guitar appears to have it slightly recessed - 






Didnt even know that haha


----------



## JoeyJoJoJrShabadoo

lewis said:


> also, the brand new keith Merrow Schecter sig guitar appears to have it slightly recessed -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didnt even know that haha


He just put up a video touring the factory and talking about designing the MKIII, it's like 18mins but worth the watch


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

got a link?


----------



## BangandBreach




----------



## MoonJelly

Argh. All my images have stopped working on postimg. Apparently the registry went behind their backs and blocked all postimg.org files. Now they've adopted postimg.cc instead but in the meantime none of my pics work.


----------



## lewis

MoonJelly said:


> Argh. All my images have stopped working on postimg. Apparently the registry went behind their backs and blocked all postimg.org files. Now they've adopted postimg.cc instead but in the meantime none of my pics work.



EDIT:
Yep my sight got fecked too... sigh


----------



## MoonJelly

Yep. That's the one I use.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

MoonJelly said:


> Yep. That's the one I use.


mixtape.moe and tinypic still work


----------



## MoonJelly

I think I may switch over to tinypic if this isn't resolved soon. Looking through my image library I've retained maybe 50 pics :/

It looks like they are being restored a little chunk at a time. Fingers crossed I don't have to change all the forum hotlinks to say -.cc instead of .org


----------



## ThePhilosopher

I've always liked the idea of slightly recessing a fixed bridge.

I have my own webspace+domains, I wonder if I could setup a hosting site for a small one-time fee...I kid.


----------



## EverDream

MoonJelly said:


> I think I may switch over to tinypic if this isn't resolved soon. Looking through my image library I've retained maybe 50 pics :/
> 
> It looks like they are being restored a little chunk at a time. Fingers crossed I don't have to change all the forum hotlinks to say -.cc instead of .org


DISCLAIMER: I take no responsibility for what happens as a result of you trying this, so if your computer explodes, it's not my fault... so don't do this unless you feel confident you understand what I'm telling you, and what you are doing.

That being said...

If you use Windows you can temporarily edit your hosts file, which is located at


Code:


C:\Windows\System32\drivers\etc\hosts

Open that file in notepad with administrator privileges and copy and paste the following lines onto a new line at the end of all existing text in that file (so what you do is... after you open it... in Windows Notepad... press ctrl+end (to move the cursor to the end of all the text) and then hit enter (to create a new blank line), and then press ctrl+v to paste all of the text from the following code box (select all text in the code-box and click ctrl+c to copy it first though)):



Code:


46.229.166.179 www.postimg.org
46.229.166.179 postimg.org
185.152.67.111 s.postimg.org
185.152.67.111 s1.postimg.org
185.152.67.111 s2.postimg.org
185.152.67.111 s3.postimg.org
185.152.67.111 s4.postimg.org
185.152.67.111 s5.postimg.org
185.152.67.111 s6.postimg.org
185.152.67.111 s7.postimg.org
185.152.67.111 s8.postimg.org
185.152.67.111 s9.postimg.org
185.152.67.111 s10.postimg.org
185.152.67.111 s11.postimg.org
185.152.67.111 s12.postimg.org
185.152.67.111 s13.postimg.org
185.152.67.111 s14.postimg.org
185.152.67.111 s15.postimg.org
185.152.67.111 s16.postimg.org
185.152.67.111 s17.postimg.org
185.152.67.111 s18.postimg.org
185.152.67.111 s19.postimg.org
185.152.67.111 s20.postimg.org
185.152.67.111 s21.postimg.org
185.152.67.111 s22.postimg.org
185.152.67.111 s23.postimg.org
185.152.67.111 s24.postimg.org
185.152.67.111 s25.postimg.org
185.152.67.111 s26.postimg.org
185.152.67.111 s27.postimg.org
185.152.67.111 s28.postimg.org
185.152.67.111 s29.postimg.org
185.152.67.111 s30.postimg.org
185.152.67.111 s31.postimg.org
185.152.67.111 s32.postimg.org
185.152.67.111 s33.postimg.org

And then save it, but you have to open the file with administrator privileges or it won't save.

I actually couldn't figure out how to open it with administrator privileges, so what I did was I just renamed the hosts file to !hosts before I opened it, and edited it... then I saved the edited version to my desktop folder as "hosts" but it automatically added the .txt to the end after I hit "save" so I then renamed it and removed the .txt from the end so it was just "hosts" and then I moved it back into the folder where it originally was (drivers\etc), along side the !hosts file (the original unmodified hosts file, which will serve as a backup).

You have to have Windows set to show (or not hide) file extensions or you might not see the ".txt" extension that gets added to the end of the filename when you save it, and it might just say "hosts" but actually still have the .txt at the end (but just hidden). You still have to have administrator privileges to move the edited hosts file back to the drivers\etc folder or it probably won't let you.

If you do have administrator privileges then when you move it from the desktop to the drivers\etc folder it will tell you, you need to have administrator privileges to move it there, and then it will ask you if you want to move it using administrator privileges and then you just click "yes" or "ok" or similar (I don't remember exactly what it said). It also makes you do this when you first rename the original unedited hosts file to !hosts, so if you don't have administrator privileges then you won't even make it that far, lol.

I just tested this method out, and... it worked! The 3 images you posted on the previous page all loaded for me... but when you click on the image to bring up the image on their website it brings you to a "404 not found" page until you replace the .org in your web address bar with .cc (leave everything else the same though) and then hit enter... then it will load the image page correctly... but the embedded images here on the forum load fine. So if anyone can understand what I did here, just know that this works, for me anyway it did, lol.

Once (and if) they fix their .org registry lock, then you can just delete the hosts file and then rename the !hosts file back to hosts and everything will be back to how it was before doing this method (if you did it correctly, lol).

But just remember...

DISCLAIMER: I take no responsibility for what happens as a result of you trying this, so if your computer explodes, it's not my fault... so don't do this unless you feel confident you understand what I'm telling you, and what you are doing.

I'm just sharing what I did to temporarily fix the issue, so you all are aware there is a temporary fix that works right now if you use Windows (at least for me it did, but it should for others too)! 

Hope this helps!


----------



## MoonJelly

Nice, but...

If I can see the pictures that's cool. But in order for anyone else to see them they would have to do the same thing, no?

F*ck it, here's my progress so far for those who can't see.
















































If they revert back this post will just be a list of "IMG"s anyway!


----------



## EverDream

MoonJelly said:


> Nice, but...
> 
> If I can see the pictures that's cool. But in order for anyone else to see them they would have to do the same thing, no?


That is correct, this is a workaround for people who want to see all the images people have posted with the postimgs.org host until they are back and working normally. 



MoonJelly said:


> If they revert back this post will just be a list of "IMG"s anyway!


Well, unless they decide to keep the .cc one working in addition to the .org one, if and when they finally get it back.

So about my post... yeah anybody who does the method I explained will be able to see all the embedded images that are currently broken, not just from you, and not just from this site, but from any forum, or anywhere there is postimg.org embedded posts, but yeah it's not a "fix" that will enable everyone to see it again, just a fix for only the people who apply the method I explained... but at least there is that temporary workaround for now for people who want to see the broken images until they are fixed by that image host.


----------



## JoeyJoJoJrShabadoo

The paint supplier I used in the past released a video showcasing their spectracoat colours that I've selected from, and I am hyped to get some work done



What do you guys think? Gaudy enough?


----------



## JoeyJoJoJrShabadoo

Apologies for the double post, but the work begins tonight. I'll be taking the guitar apart tonight and working on taking off the black paint on the headstock tomorrow morning. I've made a mod thread if you guys wanna keep track. I'll just post the before and after here.

Before:


----------



## Benadon

ThePhilosopher said:


> Here are some non-potato images.


thats so sick, didnt know you can make your guitar muiltiscale if it wasnt built to it.
how does it play?


----------



## ThePhilosopher

It plays well enough for me. I'm sure a fully blown custom built for the scale lengths would play a bit easier; however, this is a good compromise for me.


----------



## Benadon

if i want to put hipshot bridge on my rg8 will that be a problem? no drilling or anything just removing and replacing no screws hole left seen.
i talk about the one that does not look like the stock one: https://hipshotproducts.com/collections/guitar-bridges/products/8-string-ibby-hm-guitar-bridge


----------



## MoonJelly

Definitely will be some new holes, in order to mount the HM bridge. The string holes are close but you still need to do a little work to retrofit.


----------



## Benadon

MoonJelly said:


> Definitely will be some new holes, in order to mount the HM bridge. The string holes are close but you still need to do a little work to retrofit.


aw... what changing the guitar bridge will actually do? other then the comfort of my hand and cosmetical change it gives?


----------



## MoonJelly

My recommendation if you don't want the hassle is to use the direct replacement Hipshot bridge.

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/291934431624


----------



## Benadon

MoonJelly said:


> My recommendation if you don't want the hassle is to use the direct replacement Hipshot bridge.
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/291934431624


it looks cheap... basicly better meterials same shape.


----------



## BangandBreach

Benadon said:


> it looks cheap... basicly better meterials same shape.


Form follows function.


----------



## JoeyJoJoJrShabadoo

Does anyone have a CNC/.PSD file for the RG8 that's to scale? I've got some ideas I want to pursue.


----------



## Joan Maal

Hello from Spain...

So here is my little "mod"... i took an RG8 white pearl pickguard and put behind a nice red "Wine Burgandy" RGIX28FEQM.
Also replaced the tuners for golden Vanson Locking ones and the switch tip for a golden one.

The ebony fretboard (from this one...) is the only thing i miss on my RG2228...


----------



## SurelyTheEnd

^^^^^ That is Gorgeous ^^^^^

I'm about to mod my RG8, ordered a nickel covered PAF8 fro the bridge to go with an open PAF8 in the neck because I'm all about that life. 5 way superswitch and new knobs. String change to the NYXL 9-80 set. I may long-term look at an Ionizer or D Activator in the bridge. Chrome on black on white. Should look pimp.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

Joan Maal said:


> Hello from Spain...



you sir, have won!

mods close thread lol


----------



## MoonJelly

It's been a while...hence my ideas have changed 2-3 times since 

Got the fabric on, the blue stuff got unbelievably dark with epoxy, so I used a silver fabric. I thought it looked kinda boring, so I'm going to do a two-tone pink instead. 




The base pink is darker, the other is like a bon-bon pink, stay tuned...


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

^ you are going from one extreme to another 

i like it...


----------



## Gmork

Bump! Lets see more rg8 mods!!!


----------



## vick1000

Joan Maal said:


> Hello from Spain...
> 
> So here is my little "mod"... i took an RG8 white pearl pickguard and put behind a nice red "Wine Burgandy" RGIX28FEQM.
> Also replaced the tuners for golden Vanson Locking ones and the switch tip for a golden one.
> 
> The ebony fretboard (from this one...) is the only thing i miss on my RG2228...


That's not an RG8 "mod". You put a RG8 pickgaurd on a IR8, I did the same with an RG852, but that's not an RG8 mod.


----------



## Joan Maal

vick1000 said:


> That's not an RG8 "mod". You put a RG8 pickgaurd on a IR8, I did the same with an RG852, but that's not an RG8 mod.



I know... Perfectly.

I have just mod the pickguard


----------



## cip 123

Benadon said:


> thats so sick, didnt know you can make your guitar muiltiscale if it wasnt built to it.
> how does it play?


Know this is a bit old but I was scrolling back looking at mods.

There is a system called "half fan" used by some luthiers such as Kemp Guitars, it's fanned but the perpendicular fret is positioned at the bridge, so you have multiscale but your intonation should still be in check. Just if you wanted more info


----------



## Gmork

Just bought an rg8 for $300 canadian a couple days ago! Got big plans for it which include sanding it down and totally reshaping it! Will probably take a year but i cant wait for the end result!
Maybe something along these lines just as far as the shape goes


----------



## lewis

Gmork said:


> Just bought an rg8 for $300 canadian a couple days ago! Got big plans for it which include sanding it down and totally reshaping it! Will probably take a year but i cant wait for the end result!
> Maybe something along these lines just as far as the shape goes
> View attachment 73020



nice!

Get a separate thread up when closer to starting so I can sub!!

also, think pickguard on it even with the new shape would be coool? acts like a modern twist to a classic pointy metal shape?


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

Gmork said:


> Just bought an rg8 for $300 canadian a couple days ago! Got big plans for it which include sanding it down and totally reshaping it! Will probably take a year but i cant wait for the end result!
> Maybe something along these lines just as far as the shape goes
> View attachment 73020



yeah...start a build thread when you get started


----------



## Gmork

Will do!


----------



## odibrom

@Gmork Do pay attention to the guitar's balance. If you remove that amount of wood from the body, it will most likely gain neck dive. Have that in mind before you waste the guitars original body. Instead, why don't you ask a professional help into reproducing that design in a new piece of wood (lots of choices here) and refine from there?... Just a though.

I've changed the horn's strap button on my RG8 so it would work on the guitar's back. The hanging point moved about 2cms from where it was originally and the guitar gained neck dive... so... that's some info to think about.

About the project, the design looks cool with the offset aesthetics, but maybe a bit small for an 8 stringer...? Proportionally, I mean...


----------



## Gmork

odibrom said:


> @Gmork Do pay attention to the guitar's balance. If you remove that amount of wood from the body, it will most likely gain neck dive. Have that in mind before you waste the guitars original body. Instead, why don't you ask a professional help into reproducing that design in a new piece of wood (lots of choices here) and refine from there?... Just a though.
> 
> I've changed the horn's strap button on my RG8 so it would work on the guitar's back. The hanging point moved about 2cms from where it was originally and the guitar gained neck dive... so... that's some info to think about.
> 
> About the project, the design looks cool with the offset aesthetics, but maybe a bit small for an 8 stringer...? Proportionally, I mean...


Youre def right! And i HAAAATE neck dive and it IS proportionately smaller than id prefer. Got lots to think about. Maybe just shaving off a bit of upper "butt" to give that fender jag slant which i love but then leave the horns. And im thinking maybe a matte halloween orange with a black pickguard?! Ooooyeeaaa


----------



## vick1000

Neck dive is easy to deal with, lead wieghts in the control cavity usually work, sometimes moving the strap horns, etc...


----------



## Stefano R.

StrandbeRG8



__ Stefano R.
__ Nov 18, 2019



RG8 with a Strandberg* Boden Hard Ash body, black open pore.
Dimarzio D-Activator and Bone nut...


----------



## SurelyTheEnd

Replaced the stock pickups with a pair of Dimarzio PAF8 humbuckers and I am in love. Gonna add a 5 way switch and replace the pots shortly...


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

amazing...

do you have a link to a build thread? 


Stefano R. said:


> StrandbeRG8
> 
> 
> 
> __ Stefano R.
> __ Nov 18, 2019
> 
> 
> 
> RG8 with a Strandberg* Boden Hard Ash body, black open pore.
> Dimarzio D-Activator and Bone nut...


----------



## Stefano R.

M3CHK1LLA said:


> amazing...
> 
> do you have a link to a build thread?


No, i havn't done yet, i hope to do it as soon as possible!


----------



## CptnBps

Just bought myself a set of Fluence Modern 8s. Anything's better than the stock ones right?


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

DrSadisticPhD said:


> Just bought myself a set of Fluence Modern 8s. Anything's better than the stock ones right?


we'll need to hear some sound clips and see pics when you get those installed


----------



## Mathlovsky

Almost done with the modding of my Ibanez Rg8. Darkened the fretboard myself (i dont like the look of dotted inlays on this particular guitar). Sent a template and materials to Abacus to make a custom pickguard. Removed the tone knob, pickup selector and neck pick up. Tuners are doing quite well so that will be a eventual upgrade in the far future. All i need now is a new bridge pickup. Thinking about the Dimarzio D Activator 8 or go for an active setup with some Fishman Fluence Modern 8. String gauge is 90, 70, 54, 32, 24, 16, 11, 9 for the tuning of DGCGCGCE. This is fun !


----------



## cgmorrison

Multiscale conversion in the works. Still haven't decided if I'm keeping the original neck or making one similar to the Endurneck. I made some mistakes on the top of the body, so the clamp monster is me gluing a walnut top on a walnut body. I'll say it's chambered and call it a feature.


----------



## ZeroS1gnol

cgmorrison said:


> Multiscale conversion in the works. Still haven't decided if I'm keeping the original neck or making one similar to the Endurneck. I made some mistakes on the top of the body, so the clamp monster is me gluing a walnut top on a walnut body. I'll say it's chambered and call it a feature.


Oh my. I will follow this with great interest.


----------



## cgmorrison

Years of sanding ahead of me...


----------



## guitar_player4_2_0

Picked this up about a year ago for 225 from GC used. Added a custom pickguard and an 808, and a pretty cool sticker lol.


----------



## CanserDYI

guitar_player4_2_0 said:


> Picked this up about a year ago for 225 from GC used. Added a custom pickguard and an 808, and a pretty cool sticker lol.


Damn, I don't usually approve of stickers, but that is hot. I'd pick that boy up every time I needed a low F#, which is very very seldom lol


----------



## guitar_player4_2_0

CanserDYI said:


> Damn, I don't usually approve of stickers, but that is hot. I'd pick that boy up every time I needed a low F#, which is very very seldom lol



Thanks! I usually keep it in drop E and jam some Deftones now and then. I figured the sticker fit the Steph conspiracy theory motif.


----------



## Zhysick

guitar_player4_2_0 said:


> Thanks! I usually keep it in drop E and jam some Deftones now and then. I figured the sticker fit the Steph conspiracy theory motif.



Absolutely, but I'm not sure if the fretboard is flat enough for Steph


----------



## cgmorrison

My take on an Endurneck mixed with the flat Dingwall style headstock.


----------



## CanserDYI

guitar_player4_2_0 said:


> Picked this up about a year ago for 225 from GC used. Added a custom pickguard and an 808, and a pretty cool sticker lol.


Where did you end up getting that pickguard? I'm looking for one now and all the ones I'm finding have two pups, i'm wanting a single bridge.


----------



## Jeffrey Bain

Man there used to be a site and I'm struggling to find it now but they had damn near every Ibanez pickguard you could imagine (even for models that don't have them normally) and it allowed you to add/remove routes.... I'll keep digging to see if I can find it


----------



## guitar_player4_2_0

CanserDYI said:


> Where did you end up getting that pickguard? I'm looking for one now and all the ones I'm finding have two pups, i'm wanting a single bridge.



https://www.wdmusic.com/

I’ve bought many a pickguard from them and they’re top notch. When the mail went all haywire last year the rg8 guard was lost for about 3 weeks. I contacted them and they were sending a new one next day. Thankfully the original arrived the following day and I had them cancel the replacement hours before it shipped. I was blown away at their willingness to fix someone else’s error free of charge. I will note last I looked they weren’t doing custom guards due to pandemic related issues (hopefully not me lol) but normally they will literally make you anything as long as you provide a tracing. If it’s a guard they already make but you just want a pickup or knob removed that should be super easy. I think I had to send a tracing for this but I based it on a TAM100 guard. Made sure that damn volume pot was in the tone spot all the way out of the way lol. Hope this helps!


----------



## CanserDYI

How passable are the RG8 bridges? Something I'm going to want to grab a hipshot IBBY version for?


----------



## CanserDYI

Little shitty MS paint mock up of a pickguard I think i'm going to design for a stock RG8 in white, based off an AZ, think i'm gonna throw a white Fishman in it. What do you think?


----------



## Jeffrey Bain

CanserDYI said:


> View attachment 101959
> 
> 
> Little shitty MS paint mock up of a pickguard I think i'm going to design for a stock RG8 in white, based off an AZ, think i'm gonna throw a white Fishman in it. What do you think?


Super sexy, white and tortoise is such an under-rated scheme. I'd personally go for a black dome knob but different strokes and all that. Black screws for the pickguard too but I imagine you'd do that and just couldn't in MS paint. Pretty good for using paint btw lol


----------



## CanserDYI

guitar_player4_2_0 said:


> https://www.wdmusic.com/
> 
> I’ve bought many a pickguard from them and they’re top notch. When the mail went all haywire last year the rg8 guard was lost for about 3 weeks. I contacted them and they were sending a new one next day. Thankfully the original arrived the following day and I had them cancel the replacement hours before it shipped. I was blown away at their willingness to fix someone else’s error free of charge. I will note last I looked they weren’t doing custom guards due to pandemic related issues (hopefully not me lol) but normally they will literally make you anything as long as you provide a tracing. If it’s a guard they already make but you just want a pickup or knob removed that should be super easy. I think I had to send a tracing for this but I based it on a TAM100 guard. Made sure that damn volume pot was in the tone spot all the way out of the way lol. Hope this helps!


Dude I swore I saw a PDF of this pickguard design you used somewhere on here but I can't find it, do you still have that file? I think it was yours, I remember it had a neck pup route in it but you said you had them omit it, was that you?


----------



## odibrom

I've been doing pickguards for my Ibanez UV for a year now, Get the design in vector format and take it to a a Laser Cut/etching shop near by. They'll do it on their own supply of plexiglass (not necessarily pickguard material, but what is?) and the final result is pretty damn cheap (about 1/2 the price on guitar stores), although they are not beveled (so that's on me).

PERLE Guitars had a template to print out to check sizes that had the complete vector design of the pickguard. (Bad file management on their part, but they never replied to my emails). That file also featured the vector RG8 pickguard version, but I never tested it. All editable with Adobe Illustrator or Corel Draw or any other vector drawing software.

On a side note, just checked out that people are selling Universe pickguards at €140+... I payed less than €15 for each of my attempts... people are going crazy... maybe I should venture into this... huuummm...


----------



## guitar_player4_2_0

CanserDYI said:


> Dude I swore I saw a PDF of this pickguard design you used somewhere on here but I can't find it, do you still have that file? I think it was yours, I remember it had a neck pup route in it but you said you had them omit it, was that you?



https://www.wdmusic.com/wd-custom-pickguard-for-ibanez-8-string-tam10-details.html

I’m not sure if I’ve ever had a PDF but it’s basically just that with most of the stuff omitted. I would say contacting them is your best bet.


----------



## CanserDYI

I think I'm gonna suuuuper clean mine up, slap a tortoise pickguard on it, no volume pot, no tone pot, no switch, no neck pup, I'm literally just doing an on off switch wired directly to the pup and output jack. Anyone know if not having a volume pot in the circuit will work funny?


----------



## guitar_player4_2_0

CanserDYI said:


> I think I'm gonna suuuuper clean mine up, slap a tortoise pickguard on it, no volume pot, no tone pot, no switch, no neck pup, I'm literally just doing an on off switch wired directly to the pup and output jack. Anyone know if not having a volume pot in the circuit will work funny?



Yes and no, depends on the pickup. A passive pickup will work fine, but you might notice a little more high end than if you were running a pot. Riggs, the old player for Rob Zombie, had a signature Fernandez Vertigo with only a Killswitch. 

I’m not sure about an active. Normally you need a 25k pot for those, so maybe you’d need a 25k Killswitch?


----------



## CanserDYI

guitar_player4_2_0 said:


> Yes and no, depends on the pickup. A passive pickup will work fine, but you might notice a little more high end than if you were running a pot. Riggs, the old player for Rob Zombie, had a signature Fernandez Vertigo with only a Killswitch.
> 
> I’m not sure about an active. Normally you need a 25k pot for those, so maybe you’d need a 25k Killswitch?


I think I'm going passive, I was going to do a fishman, but I always regret it when I choose active so I think this will be a pegasus from SD.


----------



## odibrom

CanserDYI said:


> I think I'm going passive, I was going to do a fishman, but I always regret it when I choose active so I think this will be a pegasus from SD.



It's easier to drill a hole in the pickguard / guitar's top than to cover it, so... do it without the pot, hear, then add a dummy pot in the cavity, hear it again, then choose.


----------



## CanserDYI

Okay so I talked to Wdmusic and they are making me a pickguard based on the TAM-10 one, but quick question, I plan on putting an open coil humbucker in it just like Tosins old one, does anyone know if open coil humbuckers will fit in the soapbar route without modification to the body? Also, should I mount the pup to the pickguard or direct mount it? It looks like TAM-10 is secured to the pickguard. Thoughts?


----------



## odibrom

I think that if one is using a pickguard, open coil pickups should be mounted on it.


----------



## CanserDYI

@odibrom @guitar_player4_2_0 what was the biggest guage you were able to fit in the ferrule and the first tuner? .085 is what I'm hoping to fit in, any luck?


----------



## guitar_player4_2_0

CanserDYI said:


> @odibrom @guitar_player4_2_0 what was the biggest guage you were able to fit in the ferrule and the first tuner? .085 is what I'm hoping to fit in, any luck?



https://www.sweetwater.com/store/de...Et83iWq4ZSvTvgnVqVRoCeHkQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds

Currently I have those on mine. I’m in drop E and the low E is a little loose for my tastes but the rest are balanced really well. Not sure if they all do but mine has a bass ferrule for the 8th string so you should be good to go there. An 80 fits easily but an 85 might be a little tight. If it doesn’t fit just run a slightly bigger drill bit through the post. I’ve done this on a few 7s before, just be sure to not leave any burrs.


----------



## guitar_player4_2_0

Just saw your other question. I’m 99% sure an open coil would fit no problem. Personally I would just mount it to the pickguard as that would probably be easiest. Pretty sure the mounting holes in the body wouldn’t line up perfectly. Literally the only reason I picked an 808 was because since Fishmans came out you can get them 2nd hand stupid cheap.


----------



## odibrom

CanserDYI said:


> @odibrom @guitar_player4_2_0 what was the biggest guage you were able to fit in the ferrule and the first tuner? .085 is what I'm hoping to fit in, any luck?



I haven't played with mine for more than a year I think and never messed much with string gauge, I think it actually has the 0.010 string set from D'Addario... I've been busy with my 7s and this one is in need for a complete wiring redo job, to which I'm still trying to find time to do...


----------



## CanserDYI

Welp I was able to pick it up today from music go round as they had to hold it until today, have it tuned EAEADGBE and did my usual lubrication of the nut and a bit of filing down some sharp fret ends and she's a good player, but man, .074 for drop E is flop city and does not want to stay in pitch. Bumping that up to an 80 tomorrow, hopefully that helps it out a bit. I absolutely adore this neck for 8 strings. Feels great and actually really similar to my Kiesel neck just wider.


----------



## CanserDYI

Cut the intonation screw in half for my low E and slapped an 80 in there, helped the tension and intonation a lot, but still not 100% preferable. Still super fun to mess with and the shorter long scale is a great compromise for me as its usable for that lower register, and doesn't destroy my hand like the 30 incher baritones I've played. Still waiting on pups and pickguard, but I snipped tone pot and stock pups don't sound too bad with a lot of EQ on my helix, but still can't wait to rip them out.


----------



## CanserDYI

Think i'm the only one keeping this thread alive now, but who cares. Just ordered a Pegasus 8 string pup and having the pickguard cut. I'm still debating the volume pot or if i'm going to do a toggle on/off, but one step closer. Anyone with experience with the Pegasus 8 pup? I have them in my 6 string schecter and absolutely ADORE it.


----------



## BigViolin

I really liked the Pegasus I had in mine, definitely a pup I would use again.


----------



## CanserDYI

Pegasus should be here today, just slapped in an .085 Daddario bass string and very happy with the tension for low E/F# at 27". Doesn't really seem muddy at all even with stock pups and feels great to play. Thank you Ibanez for putting a bass string ferrule in this guitar, very very smart. 

For anyone jumping in this thread in the future, you will need to drill out the tuner for anything higher than an .082, that or unwind the string which I never like doing personally. It was very easy to drill the tuner out and file the edges for no burrs, and now I won't have to unwind string every single time I change strings.


----------



## CanserDYI

Pegasus is in. I absolutely love these pickups for other projects, this one is still awesome, just took a lot more work to get good than I usually have to do. A lot of fiddling with pickup height and pole piece height, etc. After I got that all right, it's definitely an awesome sound that I'm really happy with, but I'd be lying if I wasn't a little worried at first, as the first few chugs that came out were flub city.


----------



## CanserDYI

Sorry have blown this thread up lately, so the stock pot that I was using must have been a culprit of some sort, as I decided to rewire it with a push pull coil split, using a Pot Kiesel sent me last year that I never used, and holy SHIT, it opened this thing up into chug central, my lord it sounds better. The splits are even really convincing to me and veeeery quiet. Highly suggest using better pots when rewiring this guitar.


----------



## odibrom

CanserDYI said:


> Sorry have blown this thread up lately, so the stock pot that I was using must have been a culprit of some sort, as I decided to rewire it with a push pull coil split, using a Pot Kiesel sent me last year that I never used, and holy SHIT, it opened this thing up into chug central, my lord it sounds better. The splits are even really convincing to me and veeeery quiet. Highly suggest using better pots when rewiring this guitar.



Pots are generally underrated... they change how a pickup sounds AND are way cheaper than a new pickup...


----------



## CanserDYI

Hey guys, I have this guitar basically as intonated as I can get it, pretty damn close, tuned in Drop EBEADGBE, in distortion power chords on the bottom register with one finger sound off, but clean it sounds fine? Any idea whats happening here? I really dont like open chugging the low EBE as much as I thought i would. I do need a new nut on this thing, I suppose there could be some binding there that is giving me some issues.


----------



## odibrom

I just don't do power chords with the 8th and 7th string. They sound bad, simply because of the distortion over too much bass frequencies content from the source (the strings). When riding the 8th string with distortion, "arpeggiate" the chords instead of simultaneous attack on the strings, eventually, the 8th first and then all the others at the same time...


----------



## CanserDYI

Finally after a little bit of reworking the bridge area..... Everything on the pickguard is just reflections, its faux tortoise...think it looks great personally. Gotta thank @guitar_player4_2_0 for giving me the inspiration and the link to the pickguard, props!


----------



## Stiman

odibrom said:


> Pots are generally underrated... they change how a pickup sounds AND are way cheaper than a new pickup...



Interesting. I thought Ibanez generally used decent pots. Think this is a case of a different rated pot (500k vs 1,000k) or something like that?


----------



## Stiman

CanserDYI said:


> Finally after a little bit of reworking the bridge area..... Everything on the pickguard is just reflections, its faux tortoise...think it looks great personally. Gotta thank @guitar_player4_2_0 for giving me the inspiration and the link to the pickguard, props!
> 
> View attachment 102723


Looks amazing!

What's going on at the headstock in this photo?


----------



## CanserDYI

Stiman said:


> Looks amazing!
> 
> What's going on at the headstock in this photo?


My daughter put a fake flower in my fretwrap i keep above the nut, I liked it a lot, I kept it.


----------



## odibrom

Stiman said:


> Interesting. I thought Ibanez generally used decent pots. Think this is a case of a different rated pot (500k vs 1,000k) or something like that?


Something like that. A pot marked as 500k ohms can actually be between 450k or 550k ohms. They are not super precise, so when choosing pots, measure them first. 2 pots at 450k and 470k will sound virtually the same, but we can already feel the difference between 450k and 550k.

I've been installing 1Mega ohm pots in my guitars for the last 5 years and won't go back.

...then there's the pot tapper, it interferes in our perception of how volume "grows"... 

...pots are another very small detail where one can loose his/her mind in the search for "the holly grail tone"...


----------



## Stiman

odibrom said:


> Something like that. A pot marked as 500k ohms can actually be between 450k or 550k ohms. They are not super precise, so when choosing pots, measure them first. 2 pots at 450k and 470k will sound virtually the same, but we can already feel the difference between 450k and 550k.
> 
> I've been installing 1Mega ohm pots in my guitars for the last 5 years and won't go back.
> 
> ...then there's the pot tapper, it interferes in our perception of how volume "grows"...
> 
> ...pots are another very small detail where one can loose his/her mind in the search for "the holly grail tone"...



Yeah, that's interesting. I have an Ibanez 6 string with Fusion Edge pickups that I don't particularly like. I have pickups on order coming to replace them, but I wonder if just changing the pots would make me like these.


----------



## CanserDYI

Stiman said:


> Yeah, that's interesting. I have an Ibanez 6 string with Fusion Edge pickups that I don't particularly like. I have pickups on order coming to replace them, but I wonder if just changing the pots would make me like these.


Pretty cheap thing to test before opening your pickup package. 

Although you wouldn't be the first person to give up on fusion edge pickups.


----------



## Jeffrey Bain

That looks fuckin miiiiint. Great job man!


----------



## odibrom

Stiman said:


> Yeah, that's interesting. I have an Ibanez 6 string with Fusion Edge pickups that I don't particularly like. I have pickups on order coming to replace them, but I wonder if just changing the pots would make me like these.



Besides the pot's taper, the rule of thumb is that the higher the pot value, more open the sound will be. This means that if a guitar sounds dark, one should raise the pot's value. If a guitar sounds too bright, one should lower the pot's value...

1 Mega ohm pots for humbuckers are kind of the middle ground between regular 500k ohm pots and no pots at all.

Also consider that having a TONE pot always open (not doing the Tone thing) is different than not having a tone pot at all (giving all the rest is the same), hence why many metal guitars are coming without tone pots.


----------



## CanserDYI

Man I cannot keep this thing in tune for the life of me, it's pretty insane. I have tried lubing the nut, filing it to fit the .085, just won't stay after a few chords. In F# it's better but drop E just wants to go all over the place. Looks like it's time to have a luthier cut me a new TUSQ nut. Really hoping that will help the tuning stability. Anyone else have serious issues with these plastic nuts Ibanez are using on these? I'm usually pretty okay with them, but this one seems to be just awful on the E B E strings on bottom. 

Could saddles be a culprit too?


----------



## Salvador Ibanez

CanserDYI what was the value of the pot you uised, still 500K ? I have an RG8, I installed new pickups but kept the stock pots, wondering if I should replace them. I t seems to sound okay the way it is.​


----------



## CanserDYI

Salvador Ibanez said:


> CanserDYI what was the value of the pot you uised, still 500K ? I have an RG8, I installed new pickups but kept the stock pots, wondering if I should replace them. I t seems to sound okay the way it is.​


Well I used a Kiesel push pull pot that their tech sent me a long time ago that I never used, it's 500k and also has a small capacitor going from lug 2 to lug 3 on it, not sure what that is doing to it, frankly, but it sounds good imho.


----------



## odibrom

It's probably a treble bleed...


----------



## NewCo32

Hey dudes and dudettes. I'm new here to SS.org. I'm the world's third worst bass player that has recently converted over to guitar and vocals. Been reading through the thread but haven't really found my answer. Google didn't help much either. I'm having my luthier replace the stock pups in my 2020 white RG8 with Lundgren M8 set. He's telling me there should be some pup rings/squares around the pickup that mount to the body or he can modify the pups to install without the rings. I see most people NOT using the rings. Is there a difference in playability or is it just simply up to me on how I want my rig to look? If anyone has any pictures that would be huge! I appreciate the help and I'm ok with getting burned if this is a stupid newbie question. I got tough skin. Thank you in advance everyone.


----------



## Crungy

Mine did not have rings, I don't believe any RG8's have had rings. I'm not familiar with the M8's, are they not a direct mount pickup? 

Here's mine with a Pegasus and the stock neck pickup.


----------



## Crungy

NewCo32 said:


> Hey dudes and dudettes. I'm new here to SS.org. I'm the world's third worst bass player that has recently converted over to guitar and vocals. Been reading through the thread but haven't really found my answer. Google didn't help much either. I'm having my luthier replace the stock pups in my 2020 white RG8 with Lundgren M8 set. He's telling me there should be some pup rings/squares around the pickup that mount to the body or he can modify the pups to install without the rings. I see most people NOT using the rings. Is there a difference in playability or is it just simply up to me on how I want my rig to look? If anyone has any pictures that would be huge! I appreciate the help and I'm ok with getting burned if this is a stupid newbie question. I got tough skin. Thank you in advance everyone.


Personally, I would ask him how he would modify he pickups and go that route if that sounds good to you.... You never know with some techs, so it's good to ask first!


----------



## NewCo32

He said he would drill out the mounts to accept a different screw. He believed it was supposed to use a ring but I've never seen one on a RG8 so I don't know. He's pretty knowledgeable with stuff. I just play. I don't work on them yet. Sounds like I need to learn though. Soon...


----------



## NewCo32

Quick update juuuuuuuust in case someone happens to search for this same thing. Looks like it fit just fine and we got it all figured out. I went without the rings and I'm happy. Gonna play it for while then it's going in for an Evertune F8 and a new paint job. 

Well... I'm still not decided on the Evertune yet. Maybe someone here can either bitch me out for being stupid or tell me how good it is. 

AND HOLY SHIT THIS RIG HAS SOME HORSEPOWER NOW!! My God man!! It's like a whole new guitar. Crazy. 

So yeah! Thanks for the help but I'm gonna go play now.


----------

